# VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?



## Hollibub (28. Mai 2010)

Petri Heil, aber nur noch alleine im Hamburger Hafen???

So steht  geschrieben!!!!!

Angeln ist Gemeinschaft oder doch nicht?
"Kommst  du morgen mit zum Zanderangeln an die Dove Elbe?" Über 16.000  organisierte Angler in Hamburg haben sich wohl so oder ähnlich zum  gemeinsamen Angeln verabredet. Damit ist jetzt Schluß, zumindest wenn es  nach dem Willen des Angelsport Verband Hamburg geht. Das Präsidium hat  am 18.05.2010 beschlossen, dass jede Verabredung zum Angeln ein  Gemeinschaftsfischen ist.
Was bedeutet dieses für uns Angler in  Hamburg?

Weiter nach lesen unter: www.wirsindfisch.de

Bin  gespannt was ihr darüber denkt
_____________________________________________________________________________

*Eingefügt von Admin als Info:*
Vorabveröffentlichung des Artikels für Anglerpraxis, Ausgabe Juli.
Stand 18.06.2010



> *Vorbemerkung:*
> Wir haben versucht sowohl mit dem ASV Hamburg wie auch mit der zuständigen Behörde (BWA) in Hamburg in Kontakt zu treten, um Gründe für die in Deutschland einmalige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg sowie die daraus für Angler resultierenden Gefahren und Einschränkungen zu erfahren.
> 
> Dazu bekamen wir bis jetzt aber keinerlei Antwort. Also mussten wir uns ans recherchieren machen, denn was dadurch auf Angler zukommen kann, ist in der Konsequenz erschreckend:
> ...


*Skandal bei Hamburger Behörden?​*
*Lassen sich Hamburger Behördern von Verbandsmitgliedern für private Kleinkriege mißbrauchen?​*
Nach unseren Recherchen, Telefonaten, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen kann man das zumindest vermuten. Es ist schon erstaunlich, auf was für Gedanken man da  kommen kann, wenn man die zeitliche Abfolge der Ereignisse mal unvoreingenommen betrachtet. Da ist es sicherlich kein Wunder, wenn Behörden und Verbände bei der Bevölkerung nicht gerade das haben, was man einen guten Ruf nennt.

Das eine sind aber ja nur die Ereignisse an sich - das andere die "Kommunikation" bei Nachfragen, auch und gerade was den VDSF angeht. Das scheint so ein bisschen wie bei der katholischen Kirche und dem Umgang mit straffällig gewordenen Mitarbeitern: Alles unter der Decke halten, solange es nur geht, bloss nix nach außen lassen.. 

Aber auch die Hamburger Behörde (BWA) hat sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Eine plötzliche Kehrtwendung in den Auskünften mit einer Argumentation, die direkt vom VDSF-Hamburg geschrieben scheint. Und das obwohl der VDFS-Bund diese Sichtweise des ASV Hamburg für falsch hält. 

Ich würde vielleicht nicht so weit gehen, den ASV-Hamburg als "Angelverhinderungsverband" zu bezeichnen, aber es fällt mir schwer, ihn als Vertreter der Anglerschaft zu akzeptieren.

Denn auch gerade, wenn man einmal nachschaut, was der Verband selber veröffentlicht oder was man über die Tätigkeiten des Verbandes in den letzten Jahren so mitbekam. Denn da kann es einem so vorkommen, als ob  der Verband sich selber größtmögliche Vorteile sichern will, andere Angler dagegen soweit als möglich reglementieren. Und dazu auch bereit ist, bei manchen Sachverhalten eine etwas "eigene" Sichtweise zu vertreten.

Hier möchte ich mich beim Kollegen Ralle 24 und Honeyball bedanken, die mir da fleissig helfen um überhaupt in dem Wust der Infos den Überblick zu behalten. Nachfolgend einige "Seltsamkeiten"; auf die wir da gestoßen sind, bevor es dann zur eigentlichen Sache kommt.. 



> *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit??*
> Dass man im ASV Hamburg Presse und Öffentlichkeit scheut, ist ja scheinbar auch nichts Neues. Als der ASV nach Gründung des Vereines Anglerfreunde Nord e.V. diesen wieder aus dem Verband raushaben wollte, gab es auch damals trotz vieler Nachfragen der örtlichen Presse keinerlei Statement vom Verband. Es wurden wohl Telefonate abgebrochen, Mails nie beantwortet und einem Fernsehteam wurde ein Interview verwehrt, so dass nur die Fassade der Geschäftsstelle gefilmt werden konnte. Das scheint also beim ASV Hamburg System zu haben - ob es (gute?) Gründe für diese Scheu vor der Öffentlichkeit gibt??
> 
> *Wasser predigen, Wein trinken...*
> ...


Nach diesen einleitenden Erläuterungen nun die von uns recherchierte zeitlicher Abfolge, was wie passiert ist  in Hamburg - bzw. nach vorliegenden Infos passiert sein könnte. Dann kann sich jeder dazu seine eigene Meinung bilden.

*Es gärt in Hamburgs Anglerwelt..*​Ein Mitglied des Vorstandes des ASV Hamburg tritt wegen inhaltlicher und persönlicher Differenzen zurück. Es gab ein kleines, lokales Hamburger Forum für Angler. In diesem wurden auch immer wieder unter Anglern private Treffen zum gemeinsamen Angeln verabredet an Hamburger freien und auch an Verbandsgewässern. Auch unter Beteiligung des zurückgetretenen Vorstandsmitgliedes. 

Anscheinend bekam der Verband bzw. Personen aus dem Verband das mit. Denn Kontrollen dieser ja in diesem kleinen Forum veröffentlichten Treffen nahmen auf einmal deutlich zu. Dieses Forum existiert nicht mehr (Domain ging auf den ASV Hamburg über).

Statt dessen gibt es nun ein anderes, unabhängiges lokales Forum. Und da wurden angeblich "unter der Hand" schon ebenfalls massive Kontrollen  - insbesondere im Hinblick auf "Gemeinschaftsfischen" im Sinne des ASV-Hamburg Vorstandes - angekündigt. Und es gab bei solch privaten Treffen auch schon nach Zeugenaussagen den Versuch, diese   seitens der Aufseher "zu sprengen", da angeblich "Gemeinschaftsfischen" und nicht privat. Da aber auch ein Vorstandsmitglied des ASV Hamburg nach Zeugenaussagen bei diesem privaten Treffen dabei war, ging das nochmal glimpflich ab für die Anwesenden. 
Das betraf auch in anderen Foren ausgemachte Treffen an Hamburger Gewässern, die verstärkt kontrolliert wurden.

Dass dies natürlich bei den beteiligten Anglern Befremden sowie Fragen aufwirft, ist wohl verständlich.

In zeitlicher Abfolge daher jetzt mal die Ereignisse:
*1.: *
Es gab wegen dieser stattgefundenen und  "angekündigten" "Spezialkontrollen" Fragen an den zuständigen Referenten im Forum des ASV Hamburg ( http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de ), wie Gemeinschaftstreffen  vom ASV Hamburg nun eigentlich definiert werden. Und ob private Treffen von Anglern, die in Foren ausgemacht werden, auch als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden. Der Referent antwortete, er könne keine rechtssichere Auskunft geben, gehe aber davon aus, dass es als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden würde.

*1.2:*
Wegen dieser Rechtsunsicherheit rief der Fragesteller aus dem Forum beim BWA in Hamburg (Gesprächspartner waren Frau Hahn und Herr Lubczyk) an. Es wurde ihm von beiden bestätigt, dass auch private Treffen von Anglern in Hamburg an freien Gewässern, die in Internetforen ausgemacht wurden, aber keinen Wettkampfcharakter haben, nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden würden.
Eidestattliche Versicherung zum Telefonat liegt vor.

*1.3: *
Auf einmal war dann im Forum des ASV Hamburg der dann viel diskutierte Beschluss zu lesen. In dem wurden generell solche privat ausgemachten Treffen als ""Gemeinschaftsangeln" im Sinne des Hamburger Fischereigesetzes" bezeichnet. 
Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie im Internet (Foren), im Vereinshaus, oder sonst "öffentlich" ausgemacht wurden, so dass das jeden Hamburger Angler betrifft!
Als Grund angegeben wurde das Hamburger Fischereigesetz sowie die Definition des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" des VDSF-Bund.
Das war *nach* dem Telefonat des Fragestellers mit dem Fischereiamt, in dem diesem vom Amt ja das Gegenteil bestätigt wurde (s.o.)...

*2.: *
Nun gab es darauffolgend natürlich sowohl im Forum des ASV Hamburg wie auch in weiteren Anglerforen Diskussionen um den Beschluss. Der hätte ja zur Folge, dass sich kein Angler mehr sicher sein konnte, dass er nicht gegen sein Willen bei einer Kontrolle (weil er zum Beispiel zu nahe bei anderen Anglern steht) zu einem "nicht angemeldeten Gemeinschaftsfischen" gezählt werden würde. Und dann auch unter den angedrohten Sanktionen des Verbandes, bis hin zum Entzug der Erlaubniskarte oder Rauswurf aus dem Verein/Verband zu leiden hätte...

Der ASV Hamburg erlässt wegen dieser Diskussionen einen weiteren Vorstandsbeschluss (bzw. die Erklärung des vorangegangen), um das alles etwas abzuschwächen. Danach sollen in Foren ausgemachte Treffen grundsätzlich ab einer Personenzahl von 10 Personen in Verbandsgewässern als Gemeinschaftsfischen anzusehen sein. Mit Hinweis auf das Hamburger Fischereigesetz und die Behörde sowie die VDSF-Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen des Bundesverbandes.

Dieser Beschluss  - wie auch der vorige - wurde allerdings nirgends öffentlich gemacht. Er war nur im Forum des ASV Hamburg zu lesen. Und auch dieser neue Beschluss/Beschlusskommentar beeinhaltet nach wie vor die Gleichsetzung privater Treffen von Anglern am Wasser mit von wem auch immer organisierten Veranstaltungen. Und auch mit den  angedrohten Konsequenzen durch den Verband.

*3.: *
In vielen Foren, darunter natürlich auch im Anglerboard, wurde dieser Beschluss diskutiert und nicht von den Anglern verstanden/mitgetragen. Wir haben dann von der Redaktion aus den ASV Hamburg angeschrieben, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme. Denn schliesslich würde diese Sichtweise des Hamburger VFDS-Verbandes auch das Forum im Anglerboard betreffen. Auch hier werden viele Treffen ausgemacht. Mitglieder vom Forum hier, die nicht zufällig den Beschluss im Forum des ASV Hamburg gelesen hätten, würden dann eventuell bei Kontrollen entsprechend sanktioniert werden - nur weil ein Landesverband des VDSF plötzlich das Gemeinschaftsfischen anders auslegt, als das in ganz Deutschland üblich ist.

Eine Kopie dieser Anfrage erhielten wir vom Mailserver des Verbandes zurückgeschickt, so dass die Mail auf jeden Fall angekommen ist. Eine Antwort haben wir bis heute nicht bekommen.

*4.:* 
Um Rechtssicherheit zu bekommen, fragten auch weitere Angler direkt bei der Behörde im Hamburg per Mail nach, wie sich das nun  eigentlich verhält. Die Antwortmail der Behörde stand plötzlich im krassen Gegensatz zur vorherigen telefonischen Auskunft. Sie spiegelte nun sowohl in Inhalt und Wortwahl den Standpunkt des ASV Hamburg wider. 

Das legt natürlich sowohl vom Inhalt wie von der zeitlichen Abfolge her den Verdacht nahe, dass es da inzwischen Gespräche zwischen Verbandvorstandssmitgliedern und der Behörde gegeben haben muss. Denn plötzlich wurde von der Behörde die zuvor telefonisch gegebene Aussagen ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Und auch die Behörde verwendete nun die bundesweit einmalige Definition des ASV Hamburg, das private Treffen von Anglern gleichzusetzen sind mit von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*5.:*
Uns wurden die Mails inklusive der Antworten der Behörde zugesandt, und wir waren entsetzt. 

Auffällig dabei ist nämlich, dass in einer Antwort der Behörde behauptet wird:


> "Der Begriff des Wettfischens (der gesetzliche Begriff lautete „Wettkampfangeln“) ist seit 2007 aus dem HmbFischG gestrichen und durch den Begriff „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ ersetzt worden."


Dabei ist auf Seiten der Hamburger Behörden im aktuell geltenden Gesetz folgendes zu lesen, §11, Absatz 3 (Gemeinschaftsfischen), *mit Änderungen vom 10.04.07*, ebenso auf dem Downlod, der auf den VDSF-Seiten angeboten wird:


> 3) Der Veranstalter eines Gemeinschaftsfischen nach Absatz 2 hat der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb eines Monats nach der Veranstaltung eine Liste der beim *Wettkampfangeln *gefangenen Fische nach Art, Größe und Gesundheitszustand zu übersenden.


Auch wenn das Gesetz entsprechend geändert wurde im Wortlaut, sind auch davon ja nur Veranstalter und keine Privatpersonen betroffen. Interessant aber, dass es bisher weder Behörde noch VDSF schafften, das innerhalb fast 3 Jahren auf ihren Seiten richtig zu stellen. Ob man so etwas im allgemeinen Sinne dann mit "Kompetenz" bezeichen kann, darf man sicher als Frage in den Raum stellen.

Auch wir haben uns natürlich auf den Wortlaut des auf den Seiten der Hamburger Behörden veröffentlichten Fischereigesetzes verlassen. Wobei das aber ja nur ein weiterer Punkt wäre, der nahelegt, dass die Auslegung des Gesetzes durch den ASV Hamburg und nachfolgend jetzt auch der Behörde nicht im Sinne des Gesetzgebers ist. Sondern dass dieser, wie in anderen Bundesländern auch üblich, sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht zwischen privaten Treffen von Anglern und von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*6.: *
Einem unserer Redakteure lies das keine Ruhe, und er führte ein Telefonat mit Herrn Mohnert, dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Bundesverbandes. In diesem wurde bestätigt, dass die Aussagen und Ansichten des Hamburger VDSF-Verbandes zur Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht im Einklang mit der Definition des Bundesverbandes steht, und es grundsätzlich kein Problem wäre, sich privat in Internetforen zu verabreden und dass das dann nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden kann..

Die Definition des Bundesverbandes sei absolut ausreichend, um jedem Landesverband und Verein Rechtsicherheit zu gewährleisten. Diese seien jedoch als eigenständige Rechtsformen nicht an die Definition des Bundesverbands gebunden. 

Eine eidestattliche Versicherung zu diesem Telefonat liegt vor.

*7.: *
Auf Grund dieser ganzen Geschichte haben wir dann zum zweiten Mal alle Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg - deren Mailadressen auf der ASV Hamburg-Seite zu finden waren - persönlich angemailt und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Bis heute kam dazu weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort. Womit der Verband in unseren Augen gegen die eigene Satzung verstösst:
*Satzung ASV Hamburg, unter Aufgaben im §2 unter Punkt 2:*


> Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und der ASV-Mitglieder über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und Naturschutzes


Indem Anfragen von Medien nicht beantwortet werden, vestößt der Verband hier gegen die eigenen Satzung, nach der er die Öffentlichkeit informieren MUSS.

*8.:* 
Nachdem wiederum keine Antwort vom ASV Hamburg kam, haben wir von der Redaktion den VDSF-Bundesverband - Herrn Mohnert persönlich -  dazu angeschrieben (einmal als Mail (mit Kopie an den Bundesvorstand des DAV, da das ja auch die geplante Fusion mit berühren kann)) und einmal als Fax, damit niemand behaupten kann, die Anfrage wäre nicht eingegangen. Eine Antwort kam am 14.06., dazu später mehr..

Da aber die Bundesverbände von VDSF und DAV fusionieren wollen, werden wir nun wohl auch den DAV-Bundesvorstand anschreiben und um eine Stellungnahme zu diesen unglaublichen Vorfällen bitten.

Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, ob es sich der DAV tatsächlich vorstellen kann, mit einem Bundesverband zu fusionieren, der nichts unternimmt, um seinen Landesverband auf einen "anglerfreundlichen Weg" zu bringen. Und das obwohl ja nach eigener telefonischer Aussage des VDSF Vorsitzenden die Interpretation des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" druch den ASV Hamburg als falsch angesehen wird. 

Wer sich wie der DAV auf die Fahnen schreibt, vor allem auf die Angler hören und die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen zu wollen, muss bei solchen Vorgängen hinsichtlich einer möglichen Fusion zumindest mehr als Bauchschmerzen bekommen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man als DAV-Bund seine eigenen Aussagen ernst nimmt (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html )


*9.:*
Auf Grund der zeitlichen Abfolge und der uns vorliegenden Informationen, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen, liegt nun die Vermutung nahe, dass in der Hamburger Behörde - vielleicht sogar "gefälligkeitshalber"? - die Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen entgegen der früheren telefonischen Aussage (mit vorliegender eidesstattlicher Versicherung), dafür nun aber im Sinne des ASV Hamburg, umgedeutet wurde. 

Aber eben auch entgegen Wortlaut und Sinn des Gesetzes sowie entgegen der Definition des Bundes-VDSF .

Da dies wie gesagt dann ja auch Mitglieder des Anglerboardforums betreffen würde, sahen wir uns wieder zum Handeln gewzungen.

*10.:*
11.06. 2010
Folgende Mail ging daher an die Behörde:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schrader,
> mir wurde Ihre unten stehende Antwortmail vom Fragesteller weitergeleitet, weil wir selber in dieser Sache recherchieren.
> Ich denke, es gibt hier noch ein Verständnis- bzw. Begriffsproblem.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort dazu (steht noch aus):

*11.: *
12.06. 2010
Eine Antwort hat allerdings ein Angler von der Behörde bekommen, der  auch wegen des Passus in §11, Absatz 3 wegen des "Wettkampfangelns" im Gesetzestext nachfragte - es liegen uns die Mails seit heute vor.

Ich habe ja deswegen schon oben die Kompetenz der Behörde etwas angezweifelt deswegen. Dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich nun. Denn die Behörde hat dem Fragesteller geantwortet und behauptet, der Begriff wäre nicht im Gesetzestext.

Die Behörde:
"Es kann sein, dass ein Fehler, der 2007 bei der Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes redaktionell aufgetreten war, in Ihrer Fassung nicht korrigiert ist. Dieser redaktionelle Fehler wurde allerdings 2007, unmittelbar nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes, korrigiert." 

Bis heute steht das aber so aus auf den offiziellen Seiten der Stadt Hamburg ( http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm#p11 ) 




Wobei der Eindruck mangelnder Kompetenz sich ja auch gerade daraus ergeben kann, wenn man fast 3 Jahre lang nicht in der Lage ist, einen offiziellen Text entsprechend zu ändern.

Und es ändert sich dabei auch nichts an der Faktenlage, mit der von der von der Behörde genannten Version: 
Ein privat ausgemachtes Treffen hat eben keinen "Veranstalter" der einer Behörde etwas mitteilen könnte, sondern ist eben privat. 

Denn schließlich gibt die Behörde in ihrem Schreiben ja selber zu, dass es sich hier um einen "redaktionellen", nicht um einen inhaltlichen Fehler handelt. 

Dass also in unseren Augen vom Gesetzgeber nach wie vor als Merkmal eines Gemeinschaftsfischens der "Wettkampfcharakter" mit Wertungen bei von Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierten Veranstaltungen gemeint sein kann. 

Und dass das nur "redaktionell" in den jetzt geltenden Wortlaut in "Gemeinschaftsfischen" umbenannt wurde. Wir behalten uns da natürlich vor, beim Gesetzgeber - also der Hamburger Bürgerschaft und beim Senat- nachzufragen. 


*12.:*
12.06.2010
Ebenfalls eine Antwort erhalten vom Bundes-VDSF hat ein Angler, der wegen dieser Hamburger Vorfälle dort nachfragte. Auch diese Mails liegen uns im Wortlaut seit heute vor. Ausschweifend wurde dem Fragenden erklärt, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei, sowie dass die Landesverbände juristisch selbständig seien und der Bundes-VDSF daher nur "Empfehlungen geben kann".

*13.:*
14.06.2010
Es kam tatsächlich einmal eine Antwort auf unsere Nachfragen an den VDSF-Bund. Von Herrn Mohnert, dem Präsidenten. Bevor wir diese jedoch veröffentlichen und kommentieren, wollen wir aber der Fairness halber den Kontakt abwarten, den uns Herr Mohnert diesbezüglich zugesagt hat. Denn aus der Antwort ist für uns zu schliessen, dass Herrn Mohnert zumindest ein Teil der obigen Informationen fehlt. 

Es geht ja aber nicht darum, jemanden "in die Pfanne zu hauen", sondern im Interesse der Angler Verantwortliche zu aktivieren, hier einzuschreiten, und vor allem auch zu klären, dass so etwas nicht durch einfache Übernahme dieser Definition durch andere Landesverbände/Vereine, oder gar per Beschluss des VDSF-Bund dann auch bundesweit allen Anglern droht. 

Daher bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir erst nach weiteren Kontakten mit dem VDSF-Bund darüber weiter informieren werden.

*14.: *
15.06.2010
Es gibt eine Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg. Allerdings nicht ans uns direkt, sondern an Herrn Mohnert, in dem sich der ASV für die Stellungnahme von Herrn Mohnert an uns bedankt. Hier müssen wir zuerst abklären, ob wir diese veröffentlichen dürfen, nachdem uns das von der Geschäftstelle des VDSF-Bund weitergeleitet wurde.


*Bis dato verfestigt sich also auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen und der zeitlichen Abfolge folgender Eindruck:*


> Noch 2007 (NACH Änderung des Hamburger Gesetzes!) schreibt ein Vorstandsmitglied im Forum des ASVHH, dass eine Anmeldeliste, damit entsprechende Organisation zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gehört. Dass also die übliche, bundesweit geltende Definition auch in Hamburg Bestand hat. Da bis zur Hauptversammlung 2010 nirgends etwas zu lesen ist von Vorfällen um private Treffen von Anglern wie eingangs des Artikels beschrieben, fehlt also jede nachvollziehbare Grundlage, warum der Verband plötzlich die Meinung geändert hat.
> 
> *Nachfrage bei der Behörde (BWA) am 05.05.2010, bei der versichert wird, dass Forentreffen und private Veranstaltungen ohne Wettkampfcharakter nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden können.*
> 
> ...


Hier noch die Links zu den Diskussionen im Forum des ASV Hamburg:


> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=1229&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> Hinweis am *03.8. 2007*!!, dass das Wort Wettkampffischen durch Gemeinschaftsfischen ersetzt werden muss, bis heute nicht passiert.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=3521&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> ...


Wir werden selbstverständlich über den weiteren Fortgang berichten.


----------



## Gallerts (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da kann ich nur lachen - ich lasse mir von einem obskuren Verein nicht verbieten, mich mich Freunden zu verabreden. Ich möchte wissen, was und vor allen Dingen WIE ein solchen Beschluß umzusetzen sein mag.

Will dieser Verein die Leute an der Elbe verhaften lassen? Wie soll das klappen? 

Die können beschließen was immer sie wollen - der Beschluss ist nur ein Zeichen von außergewöhnlicher Dummheit


----------



## olafjans (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und wenn schon...ich wittere Grauzone: sich verabreden ist verboten, aber zufällig am Wasser 10 Kollegen treffen, die auch gerade an dem Tag jeder für sich entschieden haben, dort zu angeln, kann ja wohl nicht mal ansatzweise verboten werden 

...ach...ihr seid auch alle hier...WAS EIN ZUFALL...


----------



## Norbi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja dat is schon ganz beknackt wat Die da machen,aber wir Angler sind doch auch nicht doof.Jetzt heisst es nicht mehr:
Wollen wir uns morgen zum Angeln treffen,sondern :
Wollen wir uns zufällig morgen treffen:q


----------



## wusel345 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Habs gerade gelesen. Was ist dass denn für ein Dünnsch....????? Ich wohne Gottseidank nicht in Hamburg, aber ihr Kollegen tut mir, wenn das in Kraft tritt, jetzt schon leid. Wenn ich 7 Tage vor meinem Angeltrip eine Anfrage an den Verein stellen muss, ob ich Angeln darf ... da fass ich mir doch an den Kopp! Was sitzen denn im ASV HH für Betonköppe? Wie halten die eigentlich ihre Versammlungen ab, wenn sich laut ihrer Satzung immer nur einer im Saal aufhalten darf? :q Oder tritt das "Gesetz" dort etwa nicht in Kraft? Ich beantworte mir die Frage mal selber: Es muss ausser Kraft sein, denn einer alleine kann nicht so dusselig sein! 

Sollte so etwas hier passieren, zeige ich jede Versammlung unseres Vereins als Bandenbildung an.


----------



## olaf70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zu dem Artikel fällt mir ganz spontan eine Liedzeile von Torfrock ein :
"Drum ist es schön im Verein zu sein, da denkt für alle nur einer allein...."


----------



## Nanninga (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn das so in Hamburg ist, ist das eine sehr unlogische und dumme Entscheidung und auch nicht nachvollzieh-oder nachkontrollierbar.#q

Bekannt ist, dass *Wettangeln verboten* ist, Angeln aus Geselligkeit ohne Leistungsdruck sollte eher gefördert werden.:vik:

Gruß
Nanni#h


----------



## olaf70 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie muß man sich das denn überhaupt vorstellen? Ich dachte immer ein Gemeinschaftsangeln wird vom Verein bzw. den Vertretern (z.B. Jugendwart) initiert. Das wären dann Sachen wie z.B. Seniorenangeln, die auch fest im Terminplan des Vereins stehen.
Wenn ich mich mit ein oder zwei Kumpels (von denen vielleicht einer nur eine Gastkarte hat) zum Angeln verabreden sollte, dann hat dieses doch keinen offiziellen Charakter. Von der Überprüfbarkeit mal ganz abgesehen. 
Außerdem an manchen Tagen stehen die Angler ja wirklich zufällig dicht an dicht am Ufer, was dann?
Welches Ziel soll denn mit solch einem Verbot erreicht werden ?


----------



## Big Man (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also Leute was ist denn da los.
Ist das überhaupt möglich. Ich habe mal versucht das nachzu vollziehen.
Laut der Satzung (ich hab sie nur überflogen) werden solche Beschlüsse von der Mitgliederversammlung getroffen und nicht vom Präsidium.
Das heist es müstte für so einen Beschluss eine Mehrheit bei den Mitgliedsvereinen gegeben haben. 
Ironie an "So machen wir das bein uns in Thüringen."
Das würde heisen, Eure Deligierten Vereinsleute waren mehrheitlich für diesen Beschluss und stimmen so ab wie wir Ossis früher gewählt haben.Ironie aus
Bei uns darf ein Präsidium sowas nicht entscheiden.
Also gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten 
a) da hat jemand was in den falschen Hals bekommen bzw falsch verstanden
b) das Präsidium erlaubt sich Sachen die es nicht darf
c) eure Deligierten aus den Vereinen wollen keine Gemeischaft und vertreten nicht eure Interessen
d) die meisten Hamburger Angler wollen wirklich alleine sein und Ihr seid die Ausnahme davon

Wie auch immer, wer will nachweisen das man sich verabredet hat, wenn es nich in einem öffentlichen Forum steht.
Oder darf dann nur ein Angler pro See angeln????

Schreibt doch einfach mal des Verband an und lasst in das klären, vielleicht mit eine öffentlichen Stellungsnahmen. 

Wenn es wieder erwarten alles so stimmt und rechtens ist dann seit Ihr nicht zu beneiden.


----------



## Witchi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Coole Nummer und wie wollen die das an freien Gewässern managen ?! Oder gehts da nur um die Verbansgewässer... Und ich dachte immer Angeln wäre nen geselliger Sport um sich zu treffen zu entspannen und evt. den einen oder anderen Fisch an den Haken zu bekommen.... Naja aber wäre auf alle Fälle nen lustiges Verhör :=)

Nein Nein, wir haben uns hier alle ganz zufällig getroffen, das ich den kenne spielt hier doch keine Rolle, hat mich auch schon gewundert was die hier alle machen, da will man mal alleine sein und dann sowas...

Das von 50 Anglern mit deckender Aussage XD 

Das ist ja fast härter als das, was die Politiker im Moment abziehen XD

SCHWACHSINN ?!

Viel Spaß beim Zufallstreffen und Geselligkeitsfischen

ein nettes Petri Heil
Witchi


----------



## Schwede 84 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Hamburger Einzelangler*

ist das ein später Aprilscherz wow die haben doch echt nicht mehr alle Kugellager im Gehäuse hehe sowas gibt es doch nicht

mir fehlen die Worte 

darf man also mit freunden nicht mehr zum Angeln gehen 

was ist das bitte

:v#q


----------



## Knispel (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Hamburger Einzelangler*

Wollte ich auch schreiben, kam das am 1. April raus ? 
Einfach lächerlich solch eine Regelung. Ein Landesfischereiverband ist nichts anderes als ein eingetragender Verein und der kann mir doch nicht verbieten, mich mit anderen Anglern am Wasser zutreffen, dass könnte nur ein Landesfischereigesetz.


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Davon steht noch nichtmal was auf der Homepage des ASV Hamburg http://www.asvhh.de/  #d


----------



## Wallace666 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Na dann schau mal ins Forum:

http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=6050

http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=6049


----------



## goolgetter (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Hamburger Einzelangler*

Habe auch zufällig den Artikel dort auf der Seite gelesen.
Habe aber immer nach dem Erstellungsdatum gesucht, aber vom ersten April habe ich nichts gelesen...|kopfkrat

Wenn das wirklich war sein sollte ... wo sind wir denn hier gelandet!?!?


----------



## Stefan6 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wallace666 schrieb:


> Na dann schau mal ins Forum:
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=6050
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=6049


 Ja im Forum,aber sowas sollte ja wohl auch auf der Homepage bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Der Hamburger Einzelangler*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich könnte doch für Wetten das kommt nicht von der DAV seite,oder irre ich mich da.
> 
> 
> http://www.wirsindfisch.de/index.ph...ischen&catid=1:aktuelle-nachrichten&Itemid=58
> ...



Nö Dirk, das ist ein dem VdSF angeschlossener Verein. 

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...schaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden-

Der Link sagt aber nix dazu aus, ob 2 Mann schon ein Gemeinschaftsfischen sind.


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich hab die letzten Links gar nicht mehr angeklickt.

Total an der Realität vorbei und nicht Umsetzbar son Plünn


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Was regt Ihr Euch auf ? Für einen VdSF gesteuerten Verein ist das eine der gesamten Verbandspolitik nachvollziehbare und logische Entwicklung. 

Mehr als einer = Gemeinschaft = Wettfischen = Verboten

Aber wenn man vor dem VdSF und der Fusion resp. Übernahme mit dem/des DAV warnt, ist man ja Schwarzmaler. 

Es ist über alle Maßen erstaunlich, was sich der Deutsche Angler alles bieten lässt, ja sogar noch durch stillhalten unterstützt, anstatt diese anglerfeindliche Bande samt hörigen Vereinsfunktionären in die Wüste zu schicken. 

Soll der Vereinsbeitrag um 5 € erhöht werden gibt´s bei den Mitgliederversammlungen Gegenanträge zu Hauf.
Hier kriegen die Angler den Hintern nicht hoch, per Mitgliederbeschluß aus diesem Verband auszutreten, bzw zum DAV zu wechseln.

Selber Schuld.


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

VDSF vs DAV

Gemeinsamkeit macht stark, doch muss man auch die gleichen Ziele und Interessen vertreten.
Das wird noch dauern, bis da Einigkeit eintritt.


----------



## Udo561 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Hollibub schrieb:


> Petri Heil, aber nur noch alleine im Hamburger Hafen???
> 
> So steht  geschrieben!!!!!
> 
> ...



Hi,
wenn ich in HH wohnen würde dann hätte ich jetzt hier im Forum zu einem Gemeinschaftsangeln aufgerufen , mal sehen was passiert :q
Bin ich froh hier in Holland zu sein , da freut mal sich auf gemeinschaftliches Angeln , es wird sogar gefördert. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hab mir das alles auch in dem Verbandsforum mal durchgelesen..

Vielleicht kann mir einer der Hamburger Angler mal Hilfestellung geben, denn mir drängt sich da ein Verdacht auf::
Gab es vermehrt in letzter Zeit Anglertreffen die in Hamburger Anglerforen (außerhalb des Verbandsforums) ausgemacht wurden?
Gab es deswegen schon Kontrollen/Ansprachen/Vorwürfe etc.?

Die ganze Geschichte zielt in meinen Augen auf die Verabredung im Internet, sprich also Foren. Da scheint es in meinen Augen möglich, dass es da beim Verband Leute gibt, denen das nicht passt, die sich in ihrem (Allein?)Vertretunganspruch (für?) die Hamburger Angler beeinträchtig fühlen.

Oder kann es sein, dass es sich da um Dinge abseits der "normalen" Angler handelt, z. B. um die von verschiedener Seite angebotenen Guidings gerade im Hamburger Bereich?

So oder so: 
Letztlich nachweisbar wäre ein solches "Gemeinschaftsangeln" ja nur, wenn es irgendwo im Netz steht. So etwas nach einem Kneipengespräch oder Telefonat beweisen zu wollen, da würde wohl jeder Staatsanwalt nur den Kopf schütteln..

Die Argumentation, dass jedes verabredete Angeln ab einer gewissen Personenzahl ein gemeinschaftliches Angeln wäre, ist schon interessant, da dazu laut VDFS - wenn ich das im Verbandsforum richtig gelesen habe - auch eine gemeinsame Zielsetzung bei so einer Veranstaltung gehört.

Fische zu fangen ist zwar die grundsätzliche Zielsetzung jedes Anglers, ob das aber juristisch dann schon ausreicht, um daraus eine "Gemeinschaftsveranstaltung" (im Sinne des VDSF) zu "konstruieren", das würde ich notfalls einem Gericht überlassen. Da gehört in meinen Augen etwas mehr dazu - aber ich bin kein Jurist.

Zudem muss man sich über eines klar sein:
Wir sprechen hier nicht von einem Gesetz in Hamburg, sondern von einer Bestimmung durch Gesetzesauslegungen durch den VDSF - Verband. 

Und dies können die Hamburger Angler ja ändern. Indem sie andere Leute mit anderen Vorstellungen in die Vereinsvorstände wählen, aus denen ja wiederum die Verbandsfunktionäre gewählt werden.


----------



## Angelsepp83 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nabend Boardis

Also soweit ich mich erinnern kann besteht bei uns so ein Beschluss schon seit Jahren! Für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ist eine Genehmigung einzuholen! 

Habe aber noch nie mitbekommen dass das praktiziert wird! (Außer bei größeren Events wie große "Hegefischen" oder das Behinderten Angeln etc.)

Gerade an stark frequentierten Stellen kann man doch auch gar nicht nachvollziehen ob da jetzt eine Gruppe oder 20 
Einzelangler fischen! 
Was passiert wenn ich alleine losziehen und mit 2,3 anderen Anglern ins Gespräch komme (was ja durchaus auch mal passiert)! Kann man sowas dann als Gemeinschaftsangeln auslegen???  #c
Kann mir nicht vorstellen wie man sowas handhaben will!?

Verstehe auch den Sinn und Zweck eines solchen Beschlusses nicht! Der Angeldruck wird dadurch ja nicht weniger! Ob da nu 1x10 oder 10x1 Leute Angeln! 
Also läuft es ja darauf hinaus, dass man generell weniger Angler am Gewässer haben will!?

Also Unfug!


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hegefischen wird bei uns eh über den Verein organisiert.
Gemeinschaftsangeln haben wir mit den benachbarten Vereinen regelmässig mit den Jugendgruppen.

Um an die Fuktionäre ganz oben ranzukommen ist ein langer Weg.
Es erfordert viel gemeinschaftliche Arbeit in den einzelnen Vereinen.
Da sind dann solche Ausreisser wie in HH plötzlich ganz allein.
Ich persönlich unterstütze solche Vorhaben in keinster Weise.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem muss man sich über eines klar sein:
> Wir sprechen hier nicht von einem Gesetz in Hamburg, sondern von einer Bestimmung durch Gesetzesauslegungen durch den VDSF - Verband.



Richtig. Eigentlich wäre es Aufgabe eines Anglerverbandes, einen Verein der eine so unsinnige Bestimmung herausgibt zu fragen, ob da noch alle Latten am Zaun sind. 

Was denn als nächstes ? Rasterfahndung im Netz nach konspirativen Verschwörungsnestern ? 

Also ehrlich, wenn sich die Hamburger Angler das gefallen lassen, dann ist dort keinem mehr zu helfen.


----------



## rainzor (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hab mir das alles auch in dem Verbandsforum mal durchgelesen..
> 
> Vielleicht kann mir einer der Hamburger Angler mal Hilfestellung geben,


 
Ich versuch's mal.
Gemeinschaftsangeln sind in Hamburg ja schon länger Anmeldepflichtig und auf Raubfisch ganz verboten.
Jetzt wollten mehrere Leute wissen, ob die Verabredung im Forum schon den "Tatbestand" des Gemeinschaftsangelns erfüllt und stellten diese Frage an den Verband. Daraufhin beschloß das Präsidium, daß jede Verabredung (nicht nur in Foren) ein Gemeinschaftsangeln ist.
Es gibt im Verbands-Forum noch einen Thread, wo nach den Gründen für diese Entscheidung gefragt wurde. Aber nach ein paar halbherzigen Antwortversuchen eines Präsidiumsmitglieds hat sich das Präsidium entschlossen, erst nach der nächsten Sitzung zu antworten.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## chivas (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

die übermäßige müllproduktion ist doch ein guter grund :vik:

naja, mal ernsthaft - wenn das präsidium eines vereins einen solchen beschluß eindeutig trifft, dann geht man zuallererst einmal davon aus, dass das kein angelverein sein kann.

die von thomas genannten gründe, die dafür sprechen könnten (zumindest, wenn man unter verfolgungswah oder ähnlichem leidet oder eben wirklich nicht mehr ganz bei sich ist, wobei es schwerfällt, das bei einem ganzen verbands(wasser)kopf zu unterstellen) sind sicherlich verständlich, aber - eine vereins(verbands)satzung und damit auch ein solcher beschluß wird "am Zweck des Vereins und den berichtigen Interessen der Mitglieder" im zweifel ausgelegt. in der tat bin ich auch absolut davon überzeugt, dass diese auslegung des asvhh mehr oder weniger allenfalls als "meinung" bestand haben, jeder rechtlichen überprüfung aber kaum standhalten kann.

ein angelverbot bei verstoß würde einen schweren eingriff in die mitgliedsrechte bedeuten, wäre ja quasi vereinsausschluß. damit wäre dann auch der rechtsweg offen. was das aber im fall des falles bringt... und ob jemand das prozeßrisiko eingehen wird...

im prinzip kann man als angelverein tatsächlich nur aus dem verband da raus - was aber wieder zur folge hätte, dass man in den verbandsgewässern dann eben auch bloß nicht mehr angeln könnte. dav-gewässer werden in hh sicher nicht so breit gestreut sein - ka. zweite möglichkeit wäre eben, als vereinsmitglied mit seinem wahlverhalten eine änderung herbeizuführen, das dauert aber lange und hat sicher auch praktisch recht wenig erfolgsaussichten.

wenn der beschluß in dieser form wirklich bestehen bleiben würde, könnte das sicher keiner von uns verstehen. bin ja auch mal gespannt auf die versammlung - auch wenn ich selber (zum glück) davon nicht betroffen bin.
im prinzip kann man eigentlich jedem verbandsmitglied nur raten, aus dem asvhh auszutreten und solange (nur) in den freien gewässern zu angeln, bis sich die letzten 5 mohikaner selbst rausgeekelt haben - vielleicht gehen die dann zum dfb und untersagen, dass bei einem fußballspiel nicht mehr als 10 sportler gleichzeitig auf dem platz anwesend sein dürfen.


----------



## Herbynor (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Warum gründet man einen Angelverein !

Damit jeder eigenbrödlerisch am Wasser sitzt?
Oder im Vereinshaus ist ein anderer Angler, dann kann ich das Vereinshaus nicht mehr betreten, denn es könnte ja schon konspirativ sein.
Wie weit sind wir gesunken.
Der Verein hatte bei mir die Aufgabe, die Geselligkeit unter Gleichgesinnten zu fördern und dem Austausch in unserem Hobby zu dienen.  
Das der VDSF uns Anglern in den Rücken fällt, ist ja nichts Neues, aber dass der Hamburger Landesverband den gleichen Blödsinn mitmacht, statt dafür zu sorgen, dass gerade solche unfairen Angriffe nicht stattfinden. Es reicht ja, wenn PETA und der NABU auf die Angler eindreschen, eine Verteidigug vom Landesverband oder geschweige vom VDSF habe ich noch nicht warnehmen können. Schade, denn das wären doch die Aufgaben für den VDSF oder Hamburger Landesverband. Jetzt überlege ich, wie ich aus dem Hamburger Landesverband austrete und auch aus dem VDSF, auf mich
können sie schon verzichten, aber wenn der eine oder der andere Angler auch so handelt, merken sie es in ihren Kassen und das ist das Einzige, was zieht. MfG Herbynor


----------



## Blinker Mann (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

was ist denn hier los?alle bekloppt geworden.


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

nicht alle, nur son paar aus HH


----------



## Pinn (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gemeinschaftsangeln als anmeldepflichtige Veranstaltungen angeschlossener Vereine sind ok, damit die Veranstalter sich nicht gegenseitig ins Gehege kommen und die angemeldeten Veranstaltungen ungestört am geplanten Ort durchgeführt werden können.

Der Versuch, private Angelverabredungen zu Gemeinschaftsangeln zu erklären ist dagegen (leider) echte Realsatire vom Feinsten. Ich hoffe es gelingt, die Lächerlichkeit dieser Entscheidung deutlich zu machen.

Gruß, Werner


----------



## Blinker Mann (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jo,auf so was kann,ober sollen wir uns darauf einlassen.#c|kopfkrat#d|krach:


----------



## PatrickHH (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin der Verfasser, des im Startpost veröffentlichen Artikel und der Mensch, der im Verbandsforum unter dem Namen "wirsindfisch.de" mitdiskutiert hat.

Der Thomas rief mich heute abend an und wir plauderten über das Problem und er berichtete mir von diesen Thread.

Vorab möchte ich, um Mißverständnisse vorzubeugen, feststellen, dass ich selbst ein Präsidiumsmitglied beim ASV Hamburg e.V. war. Meine Tätigkeit dort habe ich niedergelegt, da ich einige Sachen nicht vertreten konnte.

Warum erzähle ich Euch diese Geschichte? Ganz einfach, mir wird immer wieder vorgeworfen, dass es sich bei mein Engagement zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen um eine Art Nachtreten oder Rache handelt. Hiervon spreche ich mich aber frei und spiele mit offenen Karten.

In der Tat ist dieser Beschluß ein Schlag ins Gesicht der Hamburger Angler, das Ziel vieler Kameraden und auch meins ist es, dass dieser Beschluß wiederrufen wird.

Die Ursprungsfrage war "Was ist Gemeinschaftsfische" da ich fürchtete, dass Angeltreffen unseres neu gegründetes Anglerforum ein Ziel von Kontrollen werden könnte.

Eine verbindliche und begründete Antwort erwies sich als sehr schwierig! Das Präsidium wollte tagen und eine Stellungsnahme veröffentlichen. Das Resultat kennt Ihr ja. #c

Hier wird ganz klar die Definition vom VDSF, auf die sich der Verband beruft, mehr als gestreckt. Ein Forumtreffen oder eine Verabredung von Vereinskollegen, erfüllt nicht im Ansatz die Anforderungen eines Gemeinschaftsangeln! Alle anderen gesuchten Begründungen wie vermüllte Angelplätze, Fischbestand, Flashmop und die lieben Kritiker der Angelei sind schlicht falsch. Mir wird jetzt von Seiten des Teams im Verbandsforum unterstellt, ich als Fragensteller sei Schuld an diesem Beschluß, hätte ich doch "schlafende Hunde" geweckt.#q

Fakt ist, dass dieser Beschluß die Meinung des Verbandes wiederspiegelt, da dieser einstimmig beschlossen wurde.

Aussagen, wie "schaue mal ins Fischereigesetz", das war schon immer so, sind auch falsch. Vom Fischereiamt habe ich die Aussage bekommen, dass wir unsere Treffen ohne Anmeldungen an den freien Gewässern durchführen können. Ein Forumstreffen erfüllt nach deren Auffassung nicht den Charakter eines Gemeinschaftsfischen. An den Verbandsgewässern soll es jedoch anders aussehen?

Es soll aber bemerkt sein, dass nach unseren massiven Druck der Verband diesen Beschluß erneut besprechen will. Hier heißt es jetzt abwarten, wir dürfen gespannt sein.

Der Beschluß muss weg, der Verband/VDSF soll sich über jedes Internetforum freuen, welches unser schönes Hobby und die Gemeinschaft fördert. 

Sollte der Verband nicht einsichtig sein, hoffe ich auf Unterstützung vieler Angler, der Vereine, anderen Foren und des Anglerboards. Gemeinsam sind wir stark und kämpfen sicherlich für eine gute Sache und nicht zum Schluß gegen weitere blödsinnige Regularien für uns Angler.

LG

Patrick

PS: Ausführliche Erläuterungen meiner Meinung sind ja in den eingestellten Links zu lesen.


----------



## Jacky Fan (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ah ha


----------



## Jose (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ganz dumpf erleuchtet sich mir bei dem verein der begriff demok*ratt*ie.

sind ja schlimmer als peta!


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Der Beschluß muss weg, der Verband/VDSF soll sich über jedes Internetforum freuen, welches unser schönes Hobby und die Gemeinschaft fördert.



Patrick, der VdSF will keine Gemeinschaft. Dieser Verband will eine möglichste große, stumpf abnickende Anzahl von Mitgliedern ohne jeglichen Willen und Meinung. 
Die sture Weigerung, sich an irgendwelchen öffentlichen Diskussionen zu beteiligen spricht Bände.


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Patrick, der VdSF will keine Gemeinschaft. Dieser Verband will eine möglichste große, stumpf abnickende Anzahl von Mitgliedern ohne jeglichen Willen und Meinung.
> Die sture Weigerung, sich an irgendwelchen öffentlichen Diskussionen zu beteiligen spricht Bände.



Soweit bin ich in die Materie nicht eingestiegen, um diese bestätigen zu können. Fakt ist, dass der DAV diese Geschichte so nicht sehen würde.

Denke, eine bundesverbandspolitische Beurteilung ist hier auch *erstmal* nicht gefragt. 

Dieser Beschluß wurde auf Landes- und nicht Bundesebene beschlossen. Daher versuche ich hier auch erstmal auf Hamburg bezogen eine Lösung zu erreichen.

Eventuell sind wir auf dem richtigen Weg, der Beschluß soll ja nochmal Thema sein.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ist doch ganz einfach, das hamburgische Fischereigesetz gibt es nicht her also kann es nur für die Gewässer, die Vereinsgewässer, die dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereinen gehören, gelten, sofern die Vereine dies übernehmen. Gewässer wie die Elbe oder Hamburger Hafen sind davon nicht betroffen. 

Also fällt das unter "Onanie auf höchster geistiger Ebene", quasi als Ersatz für normalen Sex, weil man keinen mehr hoch bekommt.

Ich wusste schon genau, weshalb ich mich gegen eine Vereinsmeierei entschieden habe!:c


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Für Vereinsgewässer gilt es nicht automatisch.
Es gilt nur für die Verbandsgewässer, in diesen dürfen immerhin 18.000 Angler fischen.

Ist doch auch mal eine Zahl.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich wär ja ehrlich gesagt gerne bei dieser Sitzung dabeigewesen, als das entschieden wurde.

Ich kann (will??) mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen, dass ein Verband, der *FÜR* Angler da sein soll, diesen auch noch das Leben schwerer machen will statt leichter und dass dann in diesem Verbandsvorstand* NICHT EIN  EINZIGER FUNKTIONÄR!!* dabei sein soll, der *gegen* einen solchen Beschluss *"GEGEN DIE INTERESSEN DER ANGLER!!"..* votiert...

Ich kenne natürlich die Verbandssatzung nicht, aber da müsste es doch Wege geben, über außerordentliche Versammlungen Einfluss zu nehmen. 

Für mich stellt sich durch ein solches Vorgehen eines "Angler??"Verbandes wieder einmal die Frage, in wie weit so ein Verband noch der Meinung sein kann, überhaupt die Angler zu vertreten. 

Formal mag da eine demokratische Legitimierung durch Wahlen da sein. 

Real kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass sich Hamburger Angler oder Vereine da wirklich "vertreten" fühlen - "getreten" dürfte da eher der richtige Ausdruck sein. Wie wenn es durch Gesetzgebung und spendensammelnde Schützer nicht schon genügend Ärger für Angler gibt, nein, da muss auch noch ein "Angler"Verband ran mit solchen gegen die Interessen der Angler gerichteten Beschlüssen....

Ich bin jedenfalls mehr als gespannt, was da die nächste Woche bringt, nach der angekündigten erneuten Sitzung des Verbandsvorstandes.

Ich kann (und will) mir nur vorstellen, dass dort eingesehen wird, dass die ein falscher Weg ist, der hier (warum auch immer) beschritten wurde, und der Beschluss in die Tonne gekloppt wird ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mir lässt es einfach keine Ruhe, wenn ein "Angler"Verband sowas vorantreibt.

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist - und gesunder Menschenverstand hat in der Juristerei ja auch nichts zu suchen.

ABER!
Hier mal aus dem Hamburger Fischereigesetz:



> § 11 Gemeinschaftsfischen
> (1) Die Veranstaltung von Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nur zulässig, wenn der Schutz des Fischbestandes, die Hege sowie die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege, insbesondere des Fischarten- und des Vogelartenschutzes, nicht beeinträchtigt werden.
> 
> (2) Die Veranstaltung von Gemeinschaftsfischen mit mehr als 20 Teilnehmern ist spätestens einen Monat vorher vom Veranstalter der zuständigen Behörde schriftlich anzuzeigen. In der Anzeige ist darzulegen, inwieweit die Veranstaltung der Hege dient, welche Fischarten gefangen und wie die gefangenen Fische verwendet werden sollen. Ergibt die Anzeige, dass die Voraussetzungen nach Absatz 1 nicht vorliegen, kann die zuständige Behörde innerhalb von drei Wochen nach ordnungsgemäßer Anzeige die Veranstaltung beanstanden mit der Folge, dass die Veranstaltung nicht zulässig ist.
> ...



Interessant dabei der Absatz 3.

Daraus geht in meinen Augen KLAR hervor, dass für den Gesetzgeber ein Gemeinschaftsangeln dann gegeben ist, wenn Wettkampfcharakter vorliegt.

Denn es ist seine Pflicht, die "beim Wettkampfangeln gefangenen Fische" etc...

Das bedeutet ja aber im Umkehrschluss auch ganz klar, dass jedes "Treffen" von Anglern, das per Telefon, in der Kneipe, im Internet oder auch z. B. in der Geschäftsstelle eines Verbandes ausgemacht wurde und bei dem kein Wettkampf durchgeführt wird, auch kein "Gemeinschaftsfischen" im Sinne dieses § 11 sein kann..

Warum das die Juristen des Verbandes und die Verbandsfunktionäre anders sehen, werde ich mal nachfragen.........

Vor allem interessiert mich der Hintergrund, wenn doch im Gesetz klar  vom "Wettkampfangeln" gesprochen wird, warum ein "Angler"Verband dann eine Verschärfung herbeiführt statt einer Erleichterung für die Angler, indem pauschal jedes "öffentlich ausgemachte Treffen" als Gemeinschaftsangeln gesehen wird.

Vor allem auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt, dass Patricks Nachfrage beim Fischereiamt (Amt = Behörde, hat mit den Gesetzen zu tun!!) klar ergab, dass die da keine Bedenken deswegen haben.

Wieso muss dann ein "Angler"Verband nicht nur Bedenken haben, sondern sogar entsprechende Beschlüsse GEGEN die Interessen der Angler fassen??


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Habe folgende Anfrage an den Verband geschickt:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> der Vorstandsbeschluss ihres Verbandsvorstandes,  jedes "öffentlich ausgemachte Treffen" von Anglern als Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne  des § 11 des Hamburger Fischereigesetzes zu sehen, stösst natürlich auf Grund der damit verbundenen Einschränkungen für Angler auf vielfaches Unverständnis.
> 
> Vor allem da der Gesetzgeber laut Absatz 3 des §11 ja augenscheinlich damit ausschliesslich  Vereins/Verbandstreffen mit Wettkampfcharakter meint.
> ...


----------



## Knispel (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da bin ich aber gespannt, ob die antworten ...
meistens heißt es ja nach solchen irren Beschlüssen : Kopf in den Sand stecken und alles in Vergessenheit versinken zulassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich hab mir die Kopie der Mail vom Verband schicken lassen, so dass zumindest klar ist, dass diese auch eingegangen ist...

Ich habe immer noch die Hoffnung, dass das alles auf Mißverständnissen oder auf rechtlicher Unsicherheit beruht und dass der Beschluss zurückgenommen wird..

Denn die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Soweit bin ich in die Materie nicht eingestiegen, um diese bestätigen zu können. Fakt ist, dass der DAV diese Geschichte so nicht sehen würde.
> 
> Denke, eine bundesverbandspolitische Beurteilung ist hier auch *erstmal* nicht gefragt.
> 
> ...



Ich kenne den VdSf schon seit über 30 Jahren und kann Dir versichern, dass sowas genau in die Denke der Funktionäre fällt. Jede Einschränkung, jedes Verbot hat irgendwann und irgendwo mal einen Auslöser gehabt. Sei es z.B. der lebende Köderfisch, der Setzkescher oder das Wettkampfangeln.
Und es dauerte nie sehr lange bis aus einem regionalen Verbot ein Bundesweites ergangen ist. 

Das hier ist allerdings derart widersinnig, dass sogar ich nicht daran glaube, dass das durchgehalten wird. 

Aber nochmal, wenn 18.000 betroffene Angler es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, sich gegen eine handvoll scheinbar angelfremder Funktionäre durchzusetzen, dann haben sie es auch nicht anders verdient.


----------



## Norbi (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Foris 
Hab mal ne Frage::Hab ich es richtig gelesen das es vom VDSF
aus geht?Wenn ja,sollte sich der DAV den Zusammenschluss
mit dem VDSF nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Hab mal ne Frage::Hab ich es richtig gelesen das es vom VDSF
> aus geht?


Ja, ABER:


> Wenn ja,sollte sich der DAV den Zusammenschluss
> mit dem VDSF nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen!


Hat damit zuerst mal nichts zu tun, da es bei der Fusion um die Bundesverbände geht, hier aber um den Landesverband.

Meines Wissens gibt es in Hamburg keinen DAV - Verband -


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Patrick, der VdSF will keine Gemeinschaft. Dieser Verband will eine möglichste große, stumpf abnickende Anzahl von Mitgliedern ohne jeglichen Willen und Meinung.
> Die sture Weigerung, sich an irgendwelchen öffentlichen Diskussionen zu beteiligen spricht Bände.



falsch, das sind DAV Ziele -hältst du dich nicht dran werden deine Bekannten angerufen und um Spitzeldienste gegen dich gebeten.
Der DAV hat es nur geschafft das Wettangeln wieder einzuführen .
Wenn du mal die Stellungnahme des Vorstandes liest,sieht man das der Beschluss nichts mit den VDSF zu tun hat bzw. von dort Druck kam den zurückzunehmen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Sorry Gardenfly:
Der Hamburger Verband mit dem Vorstandsbeschluss *IST* der VDSF - Landesverband in Hamburg..

Und im Gegensatz zum VDSF sucht der DAV (da spreche ich jetzt von den Bundesverbänden, die ja auch Ralle gemeint hatte) den Kontakt und die Kommunikation..

Siehe auch hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2925408&postcount=250


----------



## Bassey (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



olafjans schrieb:


> Und wenn schon...ich wittere Grauzone: sich verabreden ist verboten, aber zufällig am Wasser 10 Kollegen treffen, die auch gerade an dem Tag jeder für sich entschieden haben, dort zu angeln, kann ja wohl nicht mal ansatzweise verboten werden
> 
> ...ach...ihr seid auch alle hier...WAS EIN ZUFALL...




Betrifft mich als Hesse zwar nicht, aber kommt hin...

"Oh Walter! Wie kommt es, dass auch du denn an einem freien Samstag bei wunderschönem Wetter angeln gehst? Damit hätte ich doch nieeeeeeeeeeeeee gerechnet..."


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber nochmal, wenn 18.000 betroffene Angler es nicht auf die Reihe kriegen, sich gegen eine handvoll scheinbar angelfremder Funktionäre durchzusetzen, dann haben sie es auch nicht anders verdient.



Ganz so unkompliziert ist es leider nicht. Wir sind zwar viele Angler, haben aber keinen direkten Einfluß auf das Präsidium des Verbandes. Wir als organisierte Angler können nur an unsere Vereine herantreten, der Vereinsvorstand denn an den ASV.

Bis jetzt hat leider nur ein Angelverein öffentlich reagiert, Link da müssen weitere Vereine nachziehen. Ich warte jetzt den überarbeiteten Beschluß ab, danach wende ich mich auch an meinen Verein. Dieser sitzt zwar in Niedersachsen, ist aber auch Mitglied im ASV Hamburg. 

Wir Angler müssen also ggf. den Druck auf die Vereine erhöhen und diese haben Mittel und Wege Einfluß auf das Präsidium zu nehmen.

Der ASV begründet seinen Beschluß nicht mit dem Hamburgerischen Fischereigesetzt, sondern mit der Definition des VDSF.

Hier steht aber geschrieben:

_"Gemeinschaftsfischen sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, an denen mehr  als 10 Angler oder Angler aus mehreren Vereinen teilnehmen, die  innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit an einem Gewässer unter gleicher  Zielvorgabe fischen."_

Eine Verabredung oder ein Forumstreffen gibt aber keine bestimmte Zeit vor, auch eine gleiche Zielvorgabe gibt es nicht. Auch ist hier nur von Vereinen die Rede. Der VDSF umschreibt hier ganz klar das Wettkampf- oder Hegefischen.

Dieses jetzt auch private öffentliche Verabredungen zu beziehen, erscheint für mich als reine Willkür.

Natürlich könnte man sich jetzt zum grillen verabreden und zufällig hat jeder eine Angel dabei, dieses möchte ich aber nicht. Wir Angler haben schon genug Einschränkungen und Regeln zu beachten. Da möchte ich mich nicht auch noch verstecken müssen, wenn ich mich mit Freunden verabrede.

Wir sind Angler, keine Verbrecher oder Menschen die sich in rechtlichen Grauzonen bewegen. Ich möchte mein Hobby mit Stolz und Spaß an der Sache nach gehen, alleine oder mit Freunden. Alles andere gilt es zu verhindern.

LG
Patrick


----------



## gründler (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Thomas ich bin im DAV Hamburg es gibt da wohl ein DAV Verband der auch nen paar mehr Mitglieder hat als nur 10 

Solltest Du fragen haben wer da im DAV zuständig ist schreib mir ne Pn ich schick dir die Adressen der oberen DAV'ler aus HH.

lg#h


----------



## Knispel (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

der Hamburger Verband sollte sich lieber einmal hierum kümmern als sich mit solchen Schwachsinnigkeiten zu befassen habe heute die Antwort auf eine Anfrage an den LFV Bremen bekommen :

Hallo Vorsitzende und Stellvertreter!


Der Bremer Landesfischereiverband hat am 27. Mai 2010 eine Anfrage an die Obere Fischereibehörde gestellt:

In Rheinland Pfalz wurde ein Aalfangverbot im Rhein und seinen Zuflüssen bis zum 31.12.2012 verhängt, Grund war eine hohe Belastung der Aale und anderer Fische mit Giften.

*Die Antwort der Oberen Fischereibehörde Bremen vom 28.05.2010*

Hallo Herr Schiller,
die in ihrem angehängten Merkblatt geschilderten Belastungen der Aale im Rhein/Mosel-Gebiet sind hier bekannt. Das soll an der Schadstoffeinleitung der Chemie liegen, als die Vorschriften noch nicht so streng waren. Diese Stoffe haben sich Schlamm, dem Aufenthalt der Aale, abgesetzt und sammeln sich daher im Fettgehalt der Aale an. Deshalb sind gerade die älteren Aale besonders belastet. Über die Belastung von anderen Fischen wird in Baden-Württemberg und Rheinland-Pfalz zwischen Umweltbehörden und Fischereibehörden hinsichtlich der Meßmethoden gestritten. 

Bei Aal sind die Ergebnisse dagegen unstrittig. Während aber Aale aus dem Bodensee kaum betroffen sind, sind Aale aus dem genannten Bereich stark kontaminiert und dürfen deshalb auch von der Berufsfischerei nicht mehr in den Verkauf gebracht werden. Das private Angeln der Aale zum Eigengebrauch ist aber nicht verboten werden, es wurde nur eine Verzehrempfehlung herausgegeben.

*Aale aus der Elbe sollen auch betroffen sein, wenn auch nicht so extrem. Hier gibt es noch keine Einschränkungen.*

Nachforschungen für die Weser (von Niedersachsen beim LAVES und beim Umweltsenator von mir ) haben ergeben, dass für die Weser bisher keine Belastungen bekannt sind.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und ein schönes Wochenende

Lothar Vogt


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Der einfachheit halber antworte ich im Zitat.



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Ganz so unkompliziert ist es leider nicht. Wir sind zwar viele Angler, haben aber keinen direkten Einfluß auf das Präsidium des Verbandes. Wir als organisierte Angler können nur an unsere Vereine herantreten, der Vereinsvorstand denn an den ASV.
> 
> Bis jetzt hat leider nur ein Angelverein öffentlich reagiert, Link da müssen weitere Vereine nachziehen. Ich warte jetzt den überarbeiteten Beschluß ab, danach wende ich mich auch an meinen Verein. Dieser sitzt zwar in Niedersachsen, ist aber auch Mitglied im ASV Hamburg.
> 
> ...



Ganz genau so ist das. Wir müssen uns weder verbiegen noch verstecken. Die Grauzonen wurden und werden offenbar von unserem eigenen Verband geschaffen und der Angler quasi hineingedrängt. Sich darin nun zu bewegen, anstatt sich zu wehren halte ich auch für grundfalsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Der ASV begründet seinen Beschluß nicht mit dem Hamburgerischen Fischereigesetzt, sondern mit der Definition des VDSF.


Das würde es dann ja nur noch schlimmer machen, weil dann ja der Hamburger VDSF - Verband auch noch die eigenen Regeln seines Bundesverbandes restriktiver GEGEN statt für Angler auslegen würde..

Dass sich zudem die Welt seit 1994 weitergedreht hat und es durchaus möglich ist, solche Gemeinschafts/Wett/Hegefischen in weniger engen Grenzen durchzuführen, wird sich vielleicht auch mal beim VDSF rumsprechen und dann vielleicht zu Änderungen führen, welche der Zeit angepasst sind (siehe z. B. DAV). Denn die hier aufgeführten Regularien beziehen sich auf ein Schreiben des Bundesministeriums für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten vom 26. April 1994.

Zumal ja noch in den VDSF - Regularien extra noch die Beschränkung auf Vereine bei den Gemeinschaftsangeln angeführt ist. Wie da der Landesverband dazu kommt, das entgegen der eigentlichen Richtlinien des VDSF negativ/restriktiver für die Angler auszulegen, weiss ich nun wirklich auch nicht.

Wie gesagt:
Ich kann/will mir nur vorstellen, dass hier ein Fehler unterlaufen sein muss und dass nicht ein "Angler"Verband gegen die Interessen seiner Angler handelt..




			
				gründler schrieb:
			
		

> Solltest Du fragen haben wer da im DAV zuständig ist schreib mir ne Pn ich schick dir die Adressen der oberen DAV'ler aus HH.


Schon geschehen..


----------



## chivas (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kann/will mir nur vorstellen, dass hier ein Fehler unterlaufen sein muss und dass nicht ein "Angler"Verband gegen die Interessen seiner Angler handelt..



wie bereits geschrieben: es ist nicht nur völlig widersinnig, dass ein verein/verband so offensichtlich gegen die interessen seiner mitglieder beschließt, sondern mMn nach dementsprechend auch rechtswidrig und damit nichtig.

im fall des falles müßte man es eben darauf ankommen lassen und gegen eine "strafe" klage erheben. bin da leider nicht ganz sicher, ob es auch ein rechtsmittel für die überprüfung einer satzung bzw. eines beschlusses gibt, sollte aber eigentlich so sein (?)


----------



## Boss007 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> wie bereits geschrieben: es ist nicht nur völlig widersinnig, dass ein verein/verband so offensichtlich gegen die interessen seiner mitglieder beschließt, sondern mMn nach dementsprechend auch rechtswidrig und damit nichtig.
> 
> im fall des falles müßte man es eben darauf ankommen lassen und gegen eine "strafe" klage erheben. bin da leider nicht ganz sicher, ob es auch ein rechtsmittel für die überprüfung einer satzung bzw. eines beschlusses gibt, sollte aber eigentlich so sein (?)


Ich glaube nicht das dass was hilft den Sie haben mehr zu sagaen als wir  Bürger!


----------



## Wander-HH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> ... Bis jetzt hat leider nur ein Angelverein  öffentlich reagiert, Link da müssen weitere Vereine nachziehen. ...


Hmm,

ich verstehe die momentane Aufregung nicht. Die Fakten und Gegenargumente liegen beim Verband auf den Tisch und man nimmt sich deren an.

Vielleicht sollte man erst einmal deren erneute Stellungnahme abwarten bevor man das Thema für Werbezwecke nutzt oder sich womöglich vor den Karren eines bestimmten Vereins / Vorstandsvorsitzender spannen lässt.|abgelehn


----------



## chivas (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Boss007 schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht das dass was hilft den Sie haben  mehr zu sagaen als wir  Bürger!



wenn du mit "Sie" die gerichte meinst, gebe ich dir sogar fast recht...




Wander-HH schrieb:


> bevor man das Thema für Werbezwecke nutzt oder sich vor den Karren eines bestimmten Vereins / Vorstandsvorsitzender spannen lässt.|abgelehn



:q
um den verein ist es ja sowieso schon (erschreckend) ruhig geworden. paßt aber nicht hierher...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> um den verein ist es ja sowieso schon (erschreckend) ruhig geworden.


Sagen wir mal so:
Organisationen mit einer eher als seltsam zu bezeichnenden Einstellung zum "Fußvolk" scheinen in Hamburg eher die Regel als die Ausnahme zu sein..


----------



## Boss007 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> wenn du mit "Sie" die gerichte meinst, gebe ich dir sogar fast recht...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ja ich meine die gerichte !


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> ich verstehe die momentane Aufregung nicht. Die Fakten und Gegenargumente liegen beim Verband auf den Tisch und man nimmt sich deren an.



Fakt ist doch, dass dieses Ansinnen ernsthaft geplant war/ist.
Das alleine ist mehr als Grund genug auf die Barrikaden zu gehen. 
Oder kannst Du die Gedankengänge der entsprechenden Funktionäre nachvollziehen und dabei etwas positives für die Angelfischerei entdecken ? 
Und wieso haut ein Bundesverband bei so einem mehr als merkwürdigen Vorhaben nicht mit der Keule dazwischen ?
Wieso äußert er sich nicht öffentlich dazu ? 

Weil´s der VdSF ist ?


----------



## petri88 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das Fischereirecht steht 
- wie das Jagdrecht - 
dem Eigentumsrecht gleich

Inhaber ist der ASVHH

die machen also die Ansagen


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hmm,
> 
> ich verstehe die momentane Aufregung nicht. Die Fakten und Gegenargumente liegen beim Verband auf den Tisch und man nimmt sich deren an.
> 
> Vielleicht sollte man erst einmal deren erneute Stellungnahme abwarten bevor man das Thema für Werbezwecke nutzt oder sich womöglich vor den Karren eines bestimmten Vereins / Vorstandsvorsitzender spannen lässt.|abgelehn



Moin Wander,

falls Du mich mit deiner Aussage meinst, so bist du auf dem Holzweg. Weder mache ich hier Werbung, noch bin ich vor irgendeinen Karren gespannt. 

Sage ich einfach nur meine Meinung zu diesen Thema, dieses ohne Hintergedanken oder sonst was. Ich brauche Nichts schön reden _(weil ich eventuell den Verband in naher Zukunft für eine Vereinsgründung brauche)_ aber auch nichts dramatisieren. 

Hier und in jeder anderen Unterhaltung, die ich zu diesem Thema gelesen habe, sprechen die Fakten.

Du hast natürlich Recht, der überarbeitete Beschluß muss abgewartet werden. Die Frage, wie man den jetztigen Beschluß überhaupt einstimmig fassen konnte, steht aber trotzdem im Raum. Dieser ist dato erstmal so gültig, zurück wurde dieser nicht genommen.

LG
Patrick


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das würde es dann ja nur noch schlimmer machen, weil dann ja der Hamburger VDSF - Verband auch noch die eigenen Regeln seines Bundesverbandes restriktiver GEGEN statt für Angler auslegen würde..



Hier steht es geschrieben.


_Gemeinschaftsangeln dürfen nur nach den Empfehlungen des VDSF  durchgeführt werden_.


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



petri88 schrieb:


> Das Fischereirecht steht
> - wie das Jagdrecht -
> dem Eigentumsrecht gleich
> 
> ...



Generell erstmal richtig, nur macht es die Sache nicht besser.
Hier sehe ich die Gemeinnützigkeit doch sehr gefährdet.


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Irgendwie betreiben die Funktionetten auch eine sehr eigenwillige Rechtsauslegung. 

_"Die maßigen und nicht geschützten Fische, die dem Gewässer entnommen  werden, sind nach dem Fang sofort waidgerecht zu betäuben und durch  einen Stich ins Herz zu töten. Die Fische müssen einer sinnvollen  Verwertung zugeführt werden._"

Wie bitte soll ich "... _maßigen und nicht geschützten Fische .." _einer sinnvollen Verwertung zuführen (Pflichtleistung) wenn ich eine solche nicht habe? Nach dem Tierschutzgesetz darf ich sie in diesem Falle nicht töten.Ebenso kann mir jemand, der offensichtlich keine Ahnung von Fischverwertung hat, nicht vorschreiben, dass ich den Herzstich zum Töten anwenden muss, wenn der Kiemenschnitt wesentlich effektiver und für die Fleischqualität wesentlich besser ist.

Wahrscheinlich hat der einzelne Angler aber keine Möglichkeit der direkten Einflussnahme, da solche Pöstchen in der Regel mit altgedienten und verdienten Funktionettis aus den Altherrenriegen der Vereine durch die Vereinsdelegierten, die alle drauf hoffen auch mal an die Tröge zu kommen, gewählt werden.Diese Haltung kennt man auch unter dem Begriff "Heilige-Drei-Könige-Syndrom:_

*Sie sahen ihren Stern aufgehen, hüllten sich in ihre besten Gewänder und gingen an die Krippe.*


_


----------



## Wander-HH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> ..  Du hast natürlich Recht, der überarbeitete Beschluß muss abgewartet werden. Die Frage, wie man den jetztigen Beschluß überhaupt einstimmig fassen konnte, steht aber trotzdem im Raum. Dieser ist dato erstmal so gültig, zurück wurde dieser nicht genommen.
> 
> LG
> Patrick



|kopfkrat Patrick,

auch ich habe bereits einige für mich ungeklärte Fragen zum Thema gestellt wie du sicherlich gelesen hast. Nachdem der Verbandsvorstand aber auf Grund der Einwände und Gegenargumente neue interne Beratungen angekündigt hat, finde ich es generell ein Gebot der Fairness, erst einmal abzuwarten. Da sind wir uns ja einig 

Ansonsten finde ich eine pauschale Vorverurteilung, ein einhergehendes Ausschlachten in einer Hetzkampagne und ein "alle sind blöd und ich bin der Grösste" einfach nur widerlich. Letztere Punkte sollen aber hier nicht weiter diskuttiert werden. #d

Mit so jemanden könnte ich - rein aus Prinzip - kein Zweckbündnis eingehen #q

Lasst uns Angler einfach abwarten und uns überraschen #6


----------



## PatrickHH (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Wander,

ich bin mit Niemanden ein Bündnis oder Zwecksbündnis eingegangen. Habe ich auch nicht vor. Es geht hier nicht um das Interesse Einzelner. Welchen Zweck, welcher Verein bei dieser Sache verfolgt, kann mir auch erstmal egal sein.

Wichtig finde ich, dass die Vereine zu diesen Thema Stellung beziehen.

Wenn der neue Beschluß aussagt, dass die Hamburger Angler sich natürlich jederzeit überall verabreden können, dieses auch in den diversen Internetforen, ist alles OK. Das Gemeinschaftsfischen und die Folge dieser Einstufung muss eben weg.

War denn ein blöder Ausrutscher, der sicherlich keine Sympathiewelle zur Folge hatte aber revidiert wurde.

Ich finde es aber absolut legitim, sich über dieses Thema zu unterhalten und zu informieren. Eine Hetzkampagne kann ich dabei nicht erkennen. Sehe ich derartige Berichtserstattung und Unterhaltungen ehr als Zeichen an den ASV, hier jetzt gründlich nachzuarbeiten.

LG Patrick


----------



## Nitro (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich habe mir das hier nicht alles durchgelesen,aber was ist mit einer Guiding Tour? Das ist doch auch eine Gemeinschaft.


----------



## PatrickHH (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Nitro schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das hier nicht alles durchgelesen,aber was ist mit einer Guiding Tour? Das ist doch auch eine Gemeinschaft.



Ich glaube die meisten Guidings finden an den freien Gewässern statt. Der Brotfisch in Hamburg für diese Touren ist der Zander und da geben die freien Gewässer mehr her.


----------



## Wander-HH (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> .. Welchen Zweck, welcher Verein bei dieser Sache verfolgt, kann mir auch erstmal egal sein.
> 
> ....
> 
> ...


Hoi Patrick,

dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt ist mir bekannt. Um jeden Preis und mit jedem?

Warum geht es dir wirklich?


----------



## PatrickHH (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Patrick,
> 
> dass der Zweck die Mittel heiligt ist mir bekannt. Um jeden Preis und mit jedem?
> 
> Warum geht es dir wirklich?




Kann ich dir gaz genau sagen.
Ich möchte auch morgen noch mit netten Leuten am Wasser stehen können, obwohl eine Verabredung stattgefunden hat.

Ich möchte an netten Forumstreffen teilnehmen, ohne das Gefühl haben zu müssen, etwas illigales zutun.

Und ich möchte verhindert, dass wir mit noch mehr kleingeistigen Regularien zu kämpfen haben.

Ich möchte Spaß an meinem Hobby haben.

Um jeden Preis? Verstehe ich nicht, ein Auflehnen und eine Aufklärung gegen derartige Beschluße kostet Nichts.

Mit Jedem? Klar, jeder der sich anschließ ist willkommen. Hier ist die gemeinschaft gefragt.

Mensch Wander, auf was willst Du hinaus? Rede Klartext!

*Willst Du gegen einen Jemanden eine Auseinandersetzung weiterführen? *

Mach es, ist mir wirklich egal aber verwässer doch dieses Thema nicht damit.
*
Willst Du diesen Beschluß rechtfertigen? *

Mach es aber bringe Argumente!

*Willst Du wir zeigen, dass es eine gewisse Antisympathie gibt?*

Mach es aber nutze bitte nicht diesen Thread dazu. Schreibe mir eine PN und da darfst Du mich auch wüst beschimpfen, wenn es dir hilft. 

Natürlich ist mir die Brisanz bekannt, hier den Link zur AFN-Seite einzustellen. Die Thematik der vergangenen Monate ist mir nicht fremd. Trotzdem setze ich voraus, dass es jedem möglich ist das *Thema* zu behandeln.

Hier geht es um ein Sachverhalt, der Nichts mit den Geschichten zutun hat. Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass ein Verein bis jetzt reagiert hat. Damit wollte ich diesen Verein nicht loben, die anderen aber motivieren, auch zu reagieren.

Wäre schön, wenn auch Du dieses mal verstehen könntest.
Habe echt wenig Lust auf diese einfältige Schiene!

LG
Patrick


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Patrick, ich sehe keinen Grund, warum Du Dich rechtfertigen müsstest. Das öffentlich machen solcher Aktionen ist in höchstem Maße wertvoll und richtig. 
Es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche Geplänkel im Hintergrund. Sollten solche vorhanden sein und Funktionäre nutzen Ihre Macht um einzelnen oder eine Gruppe durch so einen Beschluß Schaden zuzufügen oder zumindest Schwierigkeiten zu bereiten, so wäre das spätestens dann mehr als verwerflich, wenn eine große Zahl unbeteiligter mit darunter zu leiden haben. 
Da spielt es auch nur eine untergeordnete Rolle, wenn so ein Beschluß später evtl. zurückgenommen wird. Es zeigt eine unakzeptable Haltung gegenüber den Anglern auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich lösch mal die VDSF versus DAV - Diskussion raus hier, da das hier nichts zu suchen hat.
Darüber diskutieren kann man im Thread zur Fusion der Verbände, das ist das thematisch besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Was ich auch äußerst "amüsant" finde, da sollte der Verband auch mal Stellung dazu beziehen:

Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfische ist vom Verband in Verbandsgewässern nicht erlaubt.
Dazu aus aus dem Verbandsforum, zitiert aus einer Stellungnahme vom Präsidenten:


> Raubfischgemeinschaftsangeln sind in LV - Gewässern nicht erlaubt.


http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=99207#post99207

Dabei veranstaltet der Verband selber ein "Königsangeln auf Raubfisch und Butt", und zwar am Samsatg, den 27.11.2010:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/veranstaltungen?controller=simplecalendar&view=detail&id=93

Da steht als Ort nur Hamburg, dann dürfte und kann es sich dabei wohl nicht um ein Verbandsgewässer handeln, da dies ja der Verband verbietet.

An nicht verbandseigenen Gewässern hat der Verband dann aber anscheinend kein Problem damit, Raubfischgemeinschaftsangeln durchzuführen...

Was man davon halten soll, ist jedem selber überlassen...

Mir persönlich kommt das so vor, als ob man anderen predigt Wasser zu trinken, während man sich selber an den guten Wein hält...


----------



## Dunraven (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Als Außenstehender habe ich zwei Meinungen dazu.
Zum einen ist es echt unmöglich eine Verabredung zu einem gemeinsamen Fischen gleich mit einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gleichzusetzen und zu verbieten. Da sehe ich auch einige gewaltige Unterschiede.

Zum anderen aber kann ich mir eine Begründung vorstellen die jetzt auch nicht auf sowas gemünzt war. Evt. wollte der Verband ja einfach nur richtige Veranstaltungen damit verbieten. Denn es ist schon ein Unterschied wenn man sich über ein Forum mit ein paar Leuten locker verabredet oder wenn man gleich mit einer riesen Gruppe da komplett durchorganisiert anrückt. Das hat dann auch nichts mit einer normalen Verabredung zu schaffen,d as hat dann schon eher Eventcharakter. Keine Ahnung ob es sowas gibt/gab, aber evt. sollte damit einfach sowas verhindert werden und der Vorstand hat dabei (was nicht vorkommen sollte) total übersehen was er damit gleich noch alles verbietet. 

Ich will hier keinen in Schutz nehmen, wie gesagt ich finde das Verbot in der Art unmöglich, aber ich kann natürlich auch verstehen das wilde Großveranstaltungen (und was anders ist es ja nicht wenn da 20 oder mehr Leute komplett durchorganisiert anrücken) problematisch sein können. 

Daher würde mich auch mal interessieren was diesen Beschluß ausgelöst hat und welche Argumente denn dazu führten. Denn ich würde es z.B. auch nicht toll finden an einen See zu kommen wo da 20 Leute eine Party feiern und dabei noch alles mit Angeln abdecken. Klar ein sehr extremes Beispiel (und sicher nicht normal, zum Glück), aber sowas (also negative Einzelfälle) ist ja oft der Auslöser für solche merkwürdigen Sachen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Evt. wollte der Verband ja einfach nur richtige Veranstaltungen damit verbieten


Eben nicht laut Verbandsforum.
Da steht klar dass sich private Angler, die ein Treffen im Netz ausmachen, 10 Wochen vorher anmelden sollen...


----------



## PatrickHH (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Moin,

der "Auslöser" war die Frage an den Verband, die ich gestellt habe. Da es einige Andeutungen gab, wollte ich für uns eine gewisse Rechtssicherheit bekommen, um ungestört und ohne Komplikationen mit mehreren Leuten an den Verbandsgewässern angeln zu können. Es dauerte, bis überhaupt eine Antwort kam. Diese sagte denn aber aus, dass es sich bei Forumstreffen generell um Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt. Hier wurde aber sehr wirr argumentiert und z.B. erklärt, wenn ein Grill dabei ist, muss es sich um ein Gemeinschaftsangeln handeln.(sinngemäß) #d

Nach einer kleinen Diskussion wurde der Thread geschlossen und der Verband kündigte einen zeitnahen Beschluß an. Das Ergebnis wird hier jetzt grade diskutiert.

Sicherlich werden an den Verbandsgewässern auch Partys gefeiert, schaut man sich die Überbleibsel an, ist es wirklich mehr als unschön. Diese Partys werden aber zu 99,9 % nicht von Anglern veranstaltet, sondern von Jugendliche die eben Ihre Fete am Wasser machen.

Wir haben schon so einige Treffen in den letzten Jahren an den Hamburger Gewässern durchgeführt, genauso wie alle anderen Foren. Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es jemals Grund zur Beschwerde gab.

Ich kann mir auch kein Angelevent vorstellen, der wirklich Stein des Anstosses sein soll. Angenommen ein Gerätehersteller plant eine kommerziele Veranstaltung mit 50 geladenen Anglern an den Verbandsgewässern und macht damit auch noch eine schnelle Mark. Ja, denn kann man eventuell sagen, dafür braucht es eine gesonderte Erlaubnis.

Sowas ist mir aber nicht bekannt.


----------



## Galen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ersmal will ich hier loswerden, dass ich Respekt vor PatrickHHs Einsatz habe, die Entscheidung des ASVHH so deutlich und Engagiert anzuprangern. 
Einigen mag das als überzogen, panikartig oder schlicht als Hetze vorkommen, bzw. vermuten private Interessen als Motivation.
Dazu mein Senf: 
Im Angesicht der Entscheidung, dass ich zukünftig, zumindest im Sinne des "Verbandsrecht", mit einem Bein in der Illegalität stehe, wenn ich mich mit einem Freund zum Zander-Zupfen zb. an der Dove-Elbe verabrede, verzeihe ich PatrickHH gerne eventuelle persönliche "Feindbilder".
Hier brauch es einfach jemanden, der gewillt ist, so etwas wie eine "Sturmspitze" zu bilden und den Finger so in die Wunde legt, dass es tatsächlich weh tut. Ohne Nachdruck tut da eben nichts weh.

Mir will nicht in den Kopf, wie dieses Verbot so formuliert ausgesprochen werden konnte.
Unabhängig von der Interessenlage hinter dem Verbot des Gemeinschaftsangelns (speziell die Verabredung zum Angeln auf Raubfisch in Verbandsgewässern) wurde das Verbot entweder ganz bewusst so formuliert, dass es tiefe Einschnitte in die Anglergemeinschaft vornimmt oder eben "versehentlich" ungünstig formuliert.
Letzteres fällt mir schwer zu glauben, da ich davon ausgehe, dass sich die Vorstände / Verantwortlichen eigentlich mit der Formulierung ihrer Vorgaben und Statuten auskennen sollten.

Und Abhängig von der Interessenlage des ASVHH:
Zumindest zum Teil dürfte das (so formulierte Verbot) auch aus der Tatsache heraus entstanden sein, dass PatrickHH (sicher unter Mitarbeit anderer) eine "Initiativ-Kraft" eines konkurrierenden Hamburger Angel-Forums ist in dem, natürlich zu recht, auch Verabredungen zum Angeln getroffen werden – bis hin zu 15 Personen-Gruppen (wenn auch selten) – das sei fairerweise erwähnt.
Ich gehe davon aus, dass diese Foren-Verabredungen (speziell die "10 und mehr - Gruppen") vor der Zeit des konkurrierenden Forums, massgeblich unter dem Dach des ASVHH-Forums stattfanden und somit eine "gefühlte" Kontrolle gewährleistet war.
Nun geht wohl im ASVHH die Angst um, dass diese "gefühlte" Kontrolle, oder zumindest die Einsicht in die hausinternen Forums-Verabredungen, entgleitet.

Verständlich ist diese Angst – aber bitte – dieses Verbot kann keine Antwort sein und ist nur ein Schuss ins eigene Knie.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So wie Du das beschreibst, schoss mir das auch gleich zu Anfang durch den Kopf - deswegen fragte ich auch gleich danach..

By the way: Wenn der Verband merkt, dass sie da falsch gesattelt sind und das dann bei der diese Woche stattfinden sollenden Sitzung anglerfreundlich revidieren, ist mir die ursprüngliche Intention wurscht..

Aber dass die Basis nicht einfach alles schluckt, was von oben kommt, das sollen sie ruhig merken..


----------



## Galen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ja Thomas, ich sehe du hast die Vermutung bereits geäussert und danach gefragt – das habe ich wohl nicht wahrgenommen.

"...,  denn mir drängt sich da ein Verdacht auf::
Gab es vermehrt in letzter Zeit Anglertreffen die in Hamburger  Anglerforen (außerhalb des Verbandsforums) ausgemacht wurden?
Gab es deswegen schon Kontrollen/Ansprachen/Vorwürfe etc.?...."

Ich denke schon, dass dies dem ASVHH, im Hinblick auf die Verbandsgwässer, ein Dorn im Auge ist und menschlich kann ich das auch verstehen. Nur der eingeschlagene Weg ist natürlich "ernüchternd".


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ernüchternd ist gut ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Galen schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass dies dem ASVHH, im Hinblick auf die Verbandsgwässer, ein Dorn im Auge ist und menschlich kann ich das auch verstehen.



Es ist doch vollkommen piepegal, ob sich zwei oder 30 Angler am Wasser treffen. Solange alle gültige Papiere haben und sich an die Regeln und Gesetze halten ist daran nix zu beanstanden. 
Selbst wenn sie die 30 jedes Wochenende treffen, wieso nicht ? 

Ich seh da auch keinerlei gesteigerten Kontrollbedarf.

Und grade menschlich kann ich das ganz und gar nicht verstehen.


----------



## Galen (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist doch vollkommen piepegal, ob sich zwei oder 30 Angler am Wasser treffen. Solange alle gültige Papiere haben und sich an die Regeln und Gesetze halten ist daran nix zu beanstanden.
> Selbst wenn sie die 30 jedes Wochenende treffen, wieso nicht ?
> 
> Ich seh da auch keinerlei gesteigerten Kontrollbedarf.
> ...




"menschlich" war hier meinerseits auch tatsächlich zu ungenau.
Verkürzt wollte ich damit ausdrücken: Ich kann die "menschliche Schwäche" nachvollziehen, dass einige Leute im ASVHH im Angesicht gesteigerter Foren-Aktivitäten ausserhalb ihres eigenen Forums, und die damit resultierenden Verabredungen für deren Verbandsgewässer, ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend spüren. Die "Angst" nicht mehr Herr der Lage zu sein, mag den Beschluss mit dahingehend beeinflusst haben, wie wir ihn nun kritisieren.

Das war gemeint. Und auf welcher Seite ich hier stehe, dürfte auch klar sein


----------



## Fishzilla (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin.

Mit großer Interesse lese ich hier mit und muss mal meinen Respekt an euch richten.
Gerade bei solch ein brisanten Thema verläuft hier alles sehr diszipliniert, informativ sowie gesittet. Sehr schön.

Meine Meinung zu diesen Thema ist ja schon hinlänglich bekannt.
Ich warte auf die kommende Stellungsnahme von ASV ab.

Trotz allem finde ich es total beknackt, überhaupt solch Reglungen gegen den Angler zu richten.
Ein bitterer Beigeschmack wird für mich ewig bleiben.

An einen Konkurrenzkampf zwischen unserem sowie ASV Forum möchte ich so nicht reden bzw. denken.
Wir und die ASV-Community sind zwei kleine Foren mit dem doch hoffentlich gleichen Ziel.
Nur setzt es jeder auf seiner Art um und versucht sein Bestes zu geben.


----------



## PatrickHH (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich denke die Begründung, warum der Beschluß so ausgefallen ist, werden wir nie erfahren. Hier wäre alles reine Spekulation und letztendlich sind mir die Beweggründe auch egal.

Das wir auch ein (sehr kleines) Forum betreiben, wollte ich nicht verheimlichen, hat mit dieser Sache aber auch nur bedingt zutun.

Letztendlich ist die Entscheidung ja auch einschneiden und einschränkend für deren eigenes Verbandsforum. Wurde so bloß noch nicht ganz verstanden.

Für mich hat sich durch das Internet eine große Bereicherung für mein Hobby ergeben, sei es durch Angelforen oder Seiten mit guten Informationen. Dieses Medium ist heutzutage Standard und gehört als Kommunikationsweg zu den Standards wie Telefon oder Mobilfunk. Daher kann ich für mich keinen Unterschied machen, ob eine Verabredung mit Kollegen nun in einem Forum oder im Vereinshaus stattfindet. 

(Unabhängig davon, dass der ASV jetzt erstmal beides als Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet) 

Gezielt Bestimmungen für Verabredungen im Internet aufzustellen, lehne ich daher ab. Dieses wäre nicht zeitgemäß, unkollegial und anglerfeindlich. Letztendlich fördert jede Seite von Angler für Angler unser Hobby und bringt dadurch auch den Vereinen und Verbänden neue Mitglieder. Eine Auszeichnung verlangt dafür sicher keiner, einen Fußtritt aber auch nicht. #6

Daher habe ich mich auch gefreut, dass das AB diese Angelegenheit ebenfalls aufgenommen hat. Den Grad der im Internet "organisierten" Angler sollte man nicht unterschätzen. Ein Feldzug gegen Anglerforen und Communitys kann schnell ungeahnte Wellen schlagen.

LG
Patrick


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Galen schrieb:


> "menschlich" war hier meinerseits auch tatsächlich zu ungenau.
> Verkürzt wollte ich damit ausdrücken: Ich kann die "menschliche Schwäche" nachvollziehen, dass einige Leute im ASVHH im Angesicht gesteigerter Foren-Aktivitäten ausserhalb ihres eigenen Forums, und die damit resultierenden Verabredungen für deren Verbandsgewässer, ein flaues Gefühl in der Magengegend spüren. Die "Angst" nicht mehr Herr der Lage zu sein, mag den Beschluss mit dahingehend beeinflusst haben, wie wir ihn nun kritisieren.
> 
> Das war gemeint. Und auf welcher Seite ich hier stehe, dürfte auch klar sein




Meine Anmerkung war auch keineswegs gegen Dich gerichtet. :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ galen: 
Naja, ich glaube kaum, dass wirklich Angler gibt, die da hinter dem Verbandsbeschluss stehen. 

Höchstens Anglerfunktionäre
;-))


----------



## diemai (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ ivo

|good:|good:|good: !

Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## chivas (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

auch eine versammlung ist unter gewissen voraussetzungen anzumelden, kann verboten oder mit auflagen belegt werden.

ebenfalls haben grundrechte auch grundsätzlich schranken.

und mit einer versammlung (im (grund)rechtlichen sinne) hat das gemeinschaftliche angeln nun aber mal wirklich nichts zu tun... (was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass der beschluß mMn aus anderen gründen rechswidrig ist).


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> (was aber natürlich nicht bedeutet, dass der beschluß mMn aus anderen gründen rechswidrig ist).


Rechtswidrig oder nicht müssten eh Juristen entscheiden.

Es ist aber einfach nur mehr als peinlich, wenn ein "Angler"Verband augenscheinlich gegen die Interessen der Angler handelt, das ist schlicht mal der Punkt..

Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Umkehr bei der Sitzung, welche diese Woche stattfinden soll..

Eine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen, obwohl klar ist, dass die Mail eingegangen ist, da mir das System eine Kopie geschickt hat..


----------



## Gallerts (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die einfachste Lösung ist doch, einfach aus dem ASV oder dem entsprechenden Verein auszutreten. Dann können die doch beschließen was sie wollen.

Vielleicht bringt das diese Funktionäre wieder auf den rechten Weg?


----------



## Wander-HH (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> *.. *Willst Du wir zeigen, dass es eine gewisse Antisympathie gibt?
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Hoi Patrick,

lösgelöst vom Thema bin ich der Auffassung, dass jeder für sich entscheiden muss mit wem er sich "verbrüdert" oder mit wem er sich unterhält. Das ist halt Demokratie:vik:

|kopfkrat Vielleicht liegt es aber einfach an der besondere Angelluft in Hamburg - wie Thomas treffenderweise erwähnte -, dass womöglich andere hamburger Vereine sich mit diesen Link schlecht motivieren lassen#y :q

Warten wir also ab .. das wird schon #6


----------



## moe*deluxe (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

mmmmm...die spinnen die Römer würde Obelix wohl sagen!!!Mal im Ernst, da würde ich mir gar keinen Kopp machen, das ist im Leben nicht durchsetztbar!!!Also das man sogenannte Gemeinschaftsangeln anmelden muss, ist ja schon länger so. Wenn wir aus unserem Verein in der Dove - Elbe fischen wollten so mussten wir dies immer anmelden, was ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch fand, da solche Veranstaltungen von uns lange im Vorraus geplant sind. Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich überhaupt noch mit meinem Kumpel lossziehen darf, vielleicht ist es strafbar den gleichen Futtereimer zu benutzen....unwissend ein Schwerverbrecher???


----------



## Herbynor (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jetzt vermute ich mal, was zu diesem Verhalten des ASVHH geführt haben könnte!
Dass Angler sich am Verbandsgewässer getroffen haben, mit oder ohne Angelgenehmigung, und neben dem Angeln auch noch eine Fete gefeiert haben, auch noch etwas getrunken haben, mit Alkohol. Am fortgeschrittenem Abend wurde es dann etwas lauter, die Anwohner haben sich über den Müll und den Lärm beim Pächter (ASVHH) beschwert.
Ich bin kein Freund des ASVHH, aber jetzt muss der Pächter reagieren! 
Aber wie ist es richtig ??? 
Sollte man auf die Schnelle 20 bis 30 Mann auftreiben und dem Rummel ein Ende setzen oder zwei Fischereiaufseher dort hinschicken und hinterher sie aus dem Wasser fischen müssen, das wäre das Harmloseste. Wenn ich mir das Verhalten von einem bestimmten Klientel anschaue, kann man froh sein, wenn sie nicht gleich umgebracht werden.  
Es wurde über den versuchten Beschluss des ASVHH viel geschrieben, wie würdet Ihr in solch einem Fall entscheiden oder welche Massnahme würdet Ihr befürworten, damit sowas unterbleibt.
Auf jeden Fall würde ich es nicht gut finden, wenn ich zum Angeln gehen möchte und treffe eine solche grölenden Herde dort am Wasser an. 
Bitte denkt doch mal über meine Vermutung nach und Vorschläge wie man es besser machen kann ???
Für Vorschläge sollte dieses Forum auch ein offenes Ohr haben.
Mfg Herbynor


----------



## PatrickHH (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Herbynor,

ich glaube, dass deine Vermutung in keinster Weise ein ausschlaggebender Punkt bei der Entscheidung des ASV war.

Wenn dort Leute ohne "Angelgenehmigung" fischen, stört diese "Schwarzangler" ein Beschluß des ASV ganz sicher auch nicht. 

Man muss einfach sehen, dass die meisten Verbandsgewässer Naherholungsgebiete der Hamburger Bevölkerung sind! 
*
Oortkaten See*
Ein Badesee mit Surfschulen. Im Sommer ist dort 24 Std. am Tag Party. 10-100 Grills sind zur Mittagszeit keine Seltenheit, Abends wird wieder gegrillt und gefeiert. Dazu hunderte von Badegästen Segler und Surfer. Motorradfahrer treffen sich ebenso wie Taucher. 

*Eichbaumsee *
wie Oortkaten, wenn das wasser nicht mal wieder umgekippt ist. Ohne Surfschule und Segelboote.
*
Doveelbe/Goseelbe*

Auch hier treffen sich Familien, Jugendliche usw. zum grillen und feiern. Teilweise auch sehr lautstark und mit einigen Überresten am nächsten morgen.

*Elbstrrom*

Siehe Doveelbe, schaue dir mal manche Strände an!

*Alte Süderelbe*

Siehe Dove, hier ist teilweise richtig was los.


Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass es von Anglern ausschweifende Vorfälle gab. Natürlich wird auch von Anglern immer wieder Müll liegen gelassen, keine Frage! Dieses ist aber kein Phänomen von gemeinschaftlichen Angeln, im Gegenteil. Ich denke der "Gruppenzwang" sorgt dafür, dass der gesamte Müll wirklich wieder mitgenommen wird.

Ich verwette mein Pöpöchen drauf, dass Müll oder Beschwerden nicht der Grund für diesen Beschluß sind.


----------



## PatrickHH (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



moe*deluxe schrieb:


> mmmmm...die spinnen die Römer würde Obelix wohl sagen!!!Mal im Ernst, da würde ich mir gar keinen Kopp machen, das ist im Leben nicht durchsetztbar!!!Also das man sogenannte Gemeinschaftsangeln anmelden muss, ist ja schon länger so. Wenn wir aus unserem Verein in der Dove - Elbe fischen wollten so mussten wir dies immer anmelden, was ich persönlich jetzt auch nicht so dramatisch fand, da solche Veranstaltungen von uns lange im Vorraus geplant sind. Allerdings stellt sich mir jetzt die Frage, ob ich überhaupt noch mit meinem Kumpel lossziehen darf, vielleicht ist es strafbar den gleichen Futtereimer zu benutzen....unwissend ein Schwerverbrecher???




Das Ihr Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein organisiert anmelden müsst, finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Das war immer so und ist auch OK. Ob sinnig oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, daran braucht man aber nicht rütteln!

Dieser Satz:"_Mal im Ernst, da würde ich mir gar keinen Kopp machen, das ist im Leben  nicht durchsetztbar!!!_"  stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Derzeit gilt dieser Beschluß für die Verbandsgewässer und eigentlich ist dieser dato erstmal bindend. Traurig aber wahr, der Beschluß würde nicht wiederrufen. Daher ist der Beschluß erstmal durchgesetzt, wie dieser kontrolliert oder überwacht wird, setht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Durch den Beitrag von Herbynor stellt sich mir noch eine Frage. In vielen Hamburger Angelfachgeschäfte werden Gastkarten für die Verbandsgewässer verkauft. Wenn dort jetzt 11 auswärtige Angler hingehen und jeder kauft sich eine Karte, um danach zusammen zu fischen. Tja, geht nicht. Werden/dürfen Gastkarten an Gruppen von ab 2 Personen denn noch verkauft werden? Wenn ich mir mit 6 Leuten Gastkarte  kaufe, ist es ja sogar vorsätzlich, da man die Verabredung beweisen kann. Aber ich fanatsiere schon wieder.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Befürchten muss man nach so einem Beschluss zuerst mal alles - Aber die Hoffnung stirbt auch zuletzt. Siehe auch mein Posting oben, vielleicht kommt ja noch ne Antwort vom Verband:


> Es ist aber einfach nur mehr als peinlich, wenn ein "Angler"Verband augenscheinlich gegen die Interessen der Angler handelt, das ist schlicht mal der Punkt..
> 
> Ich hoffe ja immer noch auf Umkehr bei der Sitzung, welche diese Woche stattfinden soll..
> 
> Eine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bekommen, obwohl klar ist, dass die Mail eingegangen ist, da mir das System eine Kopie geschickt hat..


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Herbynor schrieb:


> Jetzt vermute ich mal, was zu diesem Verhalten des ASVHH geführt haben könnte!
> Dass Angler sich am Verbandsgewässer getroffen haben, mit oder ohne Angelgenehmigung, und neben dem Angeln auch noch eine Fete gefeiert haben, auch noch etwas getrunken haben, mit Alkohol. Am fortgeschrittenem Abend wurde es dann etwas lauter, die Anwohner haben sich über den Müll und den Lärm beim Pächter (ASVHH) beschwert.
> Ich bin kein Freund des ASVHH, aber jetzt muss der Pächter reagieren!
> Aber wie ist es richtig ???
> ...



Was macht ein Gastwirt, der eine Gruppe pöbelnder Chaoten in seinem Restaurant hat ?

a.) Er ruft die Polizei und lässt die Chaoten entfernen ?

b.) Er sagt seinen ordentlichen Gästen, dass ab sofort an jedem Tisch nur noch ein Gast sitzen darf ? 

Tja, ganz schwierige Sache das.


----------



## Big Man (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Das Ihr Gemeinschaftsangeln vom Verein organisiert anmelden müsst, finde ich auch nicht schlimm. Das war immer so und ist auch OK. Ob sinnig oder nicht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, daran braucht man aber nicht rütteln!
> 
> Dieser Satz:"_Mal im Ernst, da würde ich mir gar keinen Kopp machen, das ist im Leben  nicht durchsetztbar!!!_"  stimmt meiner Meinung nach nicht. Derzeit gilt dieser Beschluß für die Verbandsgewässer und eigentlich ist dieser dato erstmal bindend. Traurig aber wahr, der Beschluß würde nicht wiederrufen. Daher ist der Beschluß erstmal durchgesetzt, wie dieser kontrolliert oder überwacht wird, setht auf einem anderen Blatt.
> 
> Durch den Beitrag von Herbynor stellt sich mir noch eine Frage. In vielen Hamburger Angelfachgeschäfte werden Gastkarten für die Verbandsgewässer verkauft. Wenn dort jetzt 11 auswärtige Angler hingehen und jeder kauft sich eine Karte, um danach zusammen zu fischen. Tja, geht nicht. Werden/dürfen Gastkarten an Gruppen von ab 2 Personen denn noch verkauft werden? Wenn ich mir mit 6 Leuten Gastkarte  kaufe, ist es ja sogar vorsätzlich, da man die Verabredung beweisen kann. Aber ich fanatsiere schon wieder.


   Ich hatte es am Anfang schon mal geschrieben "Kann ein Präsidium so einen Beschluss überhaupt fassen oder ist dazu eine Delegiertenkonferenz nötig?
Ich denke nicht, zumindest habe ich nichts in der Satzung gefunden.
Außerdem woher sollen die 11 Gastangler den Beschluss kennen.
Ich denke auch dass die Vereinsmitglieder ihren Vorständen den Auftrag geben sollten etwas dagegen zu tun und die sollten dann dem Verband die Meinung der Basis nahe bringen und dann kann eigentlich der Verband nur das umsetzen.
Ansonsten sollten die Vereine mal die Frage stellen, ob Sie nicht im falschen Verband sind. Wenn es die Alternative DAV gibt.

Ich selbst bin im VDSF und kann nur von unserem Landesverband ausgehen, hier stimmen die Delegierten über so einen Beschluss ab und glaubt mir ich könnte mich frisch machen wenn ich als Vorsitzender meinen Mitgliedern mit so einem Beschluss kommen würde.
Bei uns läuft auch nicht alles gerade aber so etwas gibt es bei uns nicht. 

Ironie an

hoffe ich jedenfalls

Ironie aus

Manchmal muss man alten Präsidien den Weg der Demokratie erklären, aber es muss auch welche geben die dann die Arbeit machen müssen, denn von alleine läuft nichts. Aber ich denke Hamburg hat viele engagierte Angler.


Warten wir auf die Antwort und heizen uns nicht gegenseitig hoch#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Warten wir auf die Antwort und heizen uns nicht gegenseitig hoch


Sofern eine kommt..............


----------



## Die-Angler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Guten Morgen Patrick,
wir werden auch weiter an Gruppen oder Freunde Gastkarten verkaufen :vik::vik:.
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dann solltet ihr die aber zumindest warnen was passieren kann, bis der "Angler"Verband das zurückgennommen hat....


----------



## Die-Angler (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ist schon klar Thomas #6.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gut, nicht dass da jemand in ne Falle läuft ;-))


----------



## Franky (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

In Hamburg passieren schon merkwürdige Dinge rund um unser Hobby, finde ich. Naja, mal sehen, wann den Zandern verboten wird, in Elbe und Alster auf Gummifisch zu beissen und sich bitte nur noch biologischdynamisch zu ernähren... :q:q:q


----------



## PatrickHH (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Big Man schrieb:


> Ich hatte es am Anfang schon mal geschrieben "Kann ein Präsidium so einen Beschluss überhaupt fassen oder ist dazu eine Delegiertenkonferenz nötig?




Moin Big Man,

*ich glaube* das Präsidium kann das auch ohne Mitgliederversammlung beschließen. Der Verband ist ja Pächter und damit der Fischereiberechtigter. Dieser darf meiner Meinung nach Regeln erlassen, diese dürfen jedoch nicht gegen geltenes Recht, in diesem Fall das Fischereigesetzt, verstossen.

Der ASV dürfte also z.B. die Schonzeiten verlängern aber nicht verkürzen. Denke nicht, dass für derartige Beschlüße eine Mitgliederversammlung nötig ist.

@Torsten (Die-Angler)

Natürlich macht Ihr das, sollt Ihr ja auch. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Gastkarten nur ein Einzelpersonen verkauft werden dürften. 

Ich denke, wenn sich da etwas ändert, müsst Ihr als "offizielle" Ausgabestelle informiert werden. :vik:


----------



## Die-Angler (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Patrick #h, 
mit uns hat noch keiner vom Landesverband gesprochen und somit ändert sich noch nichts für uns :vik:. 
Torsten


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, immer Vorsicht.
Wie heissts so schön in der Juristerei?
Unwissenheit schützt nicht vor Strafe..

Und leider hat der Angler da eben eine Holschuld, sprich er muss sich vor dem Angeln/Kauf einer Lizenz über die aktuell geltenden Bestimmungen informieren.

Das Problem dürfte bei einer Gerichtsverhandlung hier sein, dass wohl außer im Forum des Hamburger VDSF nirgends was darüber geschrieben steht und anscheinend die Ausgabestellen ja auch nicht informiert wurden.... Da sollte man es wirklich mal drauf ankommen lassen (gut, dass es mich als Nichthamburger da nicht trifft ;-))...

Davon ab, die Woche ist ja nun fast schon rum, hat irgend jemand irgend was gehört, ob die angekündigte Sitzung wegen der Neubeurteilung der Situatin nun stattfand oder nicht?
Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis?

Denn ich habe bisher noch nichts gehört, auch keine Antwort auf meine Nachfrage per Mail erhalten:...
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...ger-anglerverband-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

Aber wenn man nun Hamburger Anglerverband bei Google eingibt, ist der Artikel aus der Anglerpraxis, der gestern veröffentlicht wurde, schon auf der ersten Seite zu finden ;-)


----------



## Big Man (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Moin Big Man,
> 
> *ich glaube* das Präsidium kann das auch ohne Mitgliederversammlung beschließen. Der Verband ist ja Pächter und damit der Fischereiberechtigter. Dieser darf meiner Meinung nach Regeln erlassen, diese dürfen jedoch nicht gegen geltenes Recht, in diesem Fall das Fischereigesetzt, verstossen.
> 
> Der ASV dürfte also z.B. die Schonzeiten verlängern aber nicht verkürzen. Denke nicht, dass für derartige Beschlüße eine Mitgliederversammlung nötig ist.



Ich denke doch hier ein Zitat aus der Satzung:



> § 10
> 2.
> a) Die ordentliche Mitgliederversammlung findet jährlich nach  Ablauf des
> Geschäftsjahres bis spätestens 30. April des folgenden  Jahres statt.
> ...



Über die Aufgaben und Pflichten des Präidiums steht recht wenig, was heißen kann das Sie nichts dürfen oder alles dürfen



> § 11
> Das Präsidium gliedert sich in: Geschäftsführendes Präsidium und  Gesamtpräsidium.
> Die Wahlen regelt § 15, Ziff. 4.
> 1. Dem  geschäftsführenden Präsidium gehören an:
> ...



Bei uns gibt es Gewässerverbund in dem auch bestimmte Festlegungen getroffen werden. Diese Festlegungen werden in der Deligiertenkonferenz/Vorsitzendenversammlung Verbund abgestimmt und mit einfacher Mehrheit beschlossen.
Eigentlich dürfte das bei euch nicht anders sein. 
Auf jedenfall könnt ihr euch das Sitzungsprotokoll der Sitzung anschauen und sehen was genau beschlossen wurde.

Ich weis nicht ob das weiter hilft, aber ansprechen kann man das. Ich bin zwar auch kein Jurist aber so würde ich das auslegen#6


----------



## PatrickHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab, die Woche ist ja nun fast schon rum, hat irgend jemand irgend was gehört, ob die angekündigte Sitzung wegen der Neubeurteilung der Situatin nun stattfand oder nicht?
> Wenn ja, mit welchem Ergebnis?




Ich habe gestern Abend im Verbandsforum nachgefragt, bis jetzt aber keine Antwort erhalten. Wichtig wäre ja auch, ob der Beschluß bis zur entgültigen Entscheidung aufgehoben wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Natürlich kann ein Vorstand Beschlüsse fassen. 

Die höchste Instanz ist jedoch die Mitgliederversammlung. Diese kann jeden Beschluß des Vorstands, im Rahmen geltenden Rechts, verwerfen oder ggfs. bestätigen.

Das ist es ja, was mich allgemein wütend macht. Nirgendwo ist es für die Basis so einfach, Einfluß zu nehmen und mitzubestimmen wie in einem Verein. Und nirgendwo wird diese Möglichkeit so wenig genutzt. Und über den Einfluß im Verein kann, nein könnte,  die Basis auch Einfluß auf die Verbände ausüben. Indirekt zwar, aber doch extrem wirkungsvoll. 

Tut sie aber kaum, die olle Basis.


----------



## Big Man (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ein Vorstand Beschlüsse fassen.
> 
> Die höchste Instanz ist jedoch die Mitgliederversammlung. Diese kann jeden Beschluß des Vorstands, im Rahmen geltenden Rechts, verwerfen oder ggfs. bestätigen.
> 
> ...



#6#6#6#6#6

Genau so ist das in der Praxis und dass ist das Problem.

Alle nölen nur wenn ihnen was nicht passt aber keiner macht was dagegen. Dabei wäre es so einfach.

Natürlich ist es Arbeit. Deswegen ist es wichtig das es solche Leute wie Patrick gibt die den Mund aufmachen und handeln.#6

Aber ich denke bei einer Entscheidung mit solchen Ausmaßen sollte es die Aufgabe der Mitgliederversammlung sein.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das Problem in Vereinen ist, man muss auch genügend Mitglieder finden, die mitziehen. In vielen Vereinen wird der Vorstand ja nicht auf Grund seiner Qualifikation gewählt sondern weil er viele Mitglieder kennt, es immer schon gemacht hat und, er wird es schon richten und so lange es genügend Besatz gibt und die jungen Angler mit ihren neumodischen Methoden daran gehindert werden, die ganzen Fische zu fangen ist der Vorstand Top. Wer etwas anderes möchte als der Vorstand, der ist schnell ein Querulant und kann eigentlich schon seine Angelzeug zusammen packen und gehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Muss auf der Jahreshauptversammlung ein  neues Vorstandsmitglied gesucht, ist schweigen im Walde.


.... ist ja so einfach nur zu Meckern und seinen eigen Willen haben wollen,statt Kompromisse für die gesamte Angelschaft zu schmieden.


----------



## Wander-HH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend im Verbandsforum nachgefragt, bis jetzt aber keine Antwort erhalten. Wichtig wäre ja auch, ob der Beschluß bis zur entgültigen Entscheidung aufgehoben wird.


Hoi Patrick,

es ist absolut unsinnig in der derzeitige Beratungssituation des Verbandes diese Forderung zu stellen und daran Zeit zu vergeuden. Dein "Bruder" und du solltet einfach mal den Ball flach halten und angeln gehen. Das macht den Kopf frei


----------



## alligator (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Das_Phantom schrieb:


> 100 % richtig #6#6#6 und hier hast du  den beweis
> 
> http://archiv.mopo.de/archiv/2009/20090728/hamburg/panorama/boss_wirft_mitglieder_raus.html
> 
> ...



#q  beweise sind das nicht!!!

Alligator


----------



## PatrickHH (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Patrick,
> 
> es ist absolut unsinnig in der derzeitige Beratungssituation des Verbandes diese Forderung zu stellen und daran Zeit zu vergeuden. Dein "Bruder" und du solltet einfach mal den Ball flach halten und angeln gehen. Das macht den Kopf frei



Ach Wanderchen,

Du Unwissender. Ich habe doch eine Schwester, keinen Bruder.:vik:

Damit diese Unterhaltung jedoch sachlich und fachlich bleibt, werde ich mich nicht mehr verleiten lassen, auf derarten Dünnsinn zu antworten.


@all

Natürlich ist es so, dass wir organisierten Angler die Fäden in der Hand hätten/haben. Wie Ihr richtig beschreibt, ist es im Verein schon nicht grade leicht beherzte Mitstreiter zu finden.

Auf Verbandsebene erweist es sich nochmal schwerer. Hier muss man erst Kollegen im Verein finden, den Vorstand überzeugen und der muss an das Verbandpräsidium herantreten. Ein Verein alleine bringt da nicht viel, da müssen mehrere Vereine laut werden. 

Schaut man sich die Realität an, ein verdammt schweres Unterfangen.


----------



## Big Man (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Muss auf der Jahreshauptversammlung ein  neues Vorstandsmitglied gesucht, ist schweigen im Walde.
> 
> 
> .... ist ja so einfach nur zu Meckern und seinen eigen Willen haben wollen,statt Kompromisse für die gesamte Angelschaft zu schmieden.




#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6

Da gibt es nichts mehr zu ergenzen.


----------



## Wander-HH (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Ach Wanderchen,
> 
> Du Unwissender. Ich habe doch eine Schwester, keinen Bruder.:vik:
> 
> Damit diese Unterhaltung jedoch sachlich und fachlich bleibt, werde ich mich nicht mehr verleiten lassen, auf derarten Dünnsinn zu antworten...


Schon klar .. Patrickchen. Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass es euch beiden nicht  um die Angler geht .. sondern um Profilierungssucht und Grabenkämpfen gegen den Verband #d 

Nicht? Dann warte doch einfach ab und gebe den Verband eine Chance seine Meinung zu revidieren weil es im moment absolut kein Sinn macht zu versuchen Verbündete - gegen eine nicht bekannte Antwort des Verbandes - zu suchen.

Fakt ist, dass der Verband vielem gerecht werden muss. Die Angler, VDSF, das Fischereigesetz, ihre gepachtete Gewässer, Nichtangler usw. usw. Das man da ein paar Tage braucht .. ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Das solltest gerade du eigentlich wissen 

Und wenn es eine Woche länger dauert ... who cares. Hauptsache ist doch, dass eine gute Lösung gefunden wird :vik:


----------



## Truttafriend (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Verniedlichung von Nutzernamen finde ich sehr herablassend.

Bitte bleibt Alle bei einem vernünftigen Ton und geht euch nicht an.


----------



## Wander-HH (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> Verniedlichung von Nutzernamen finde ich sehr herablassend.
> 
> Bitte bleibt Alle bei einem vernünftigen Ton und geht euch nicht an.


#6 Tim,

das habe ich bei der Erwiderung deutlich machen wollen 

Ich persönlich klinke mich jetzt hier aus, harre die Dinge die kommen und geh #:


----------



## Fishzilla (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur klarstellen, dass es euch beiden nicht  um die Angler geht .. sondern um Profilierungssucht und Grabenkämpfen gegen den Verband #d



Wer ist euch "Beiden"?
Ganz klar.
Mir geht es hierbei nur um meine persönliche Profilierung. 
Ist doch logisch.



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Nicht? Dann warte doch einfach ab und gebe den Verband eine Chance seine Meinung zu revidieren weil es im moment absolut kein Sinn macht zu versuchen Verbündete - gegen eine nicht bekannte Antwort des Verbandes - zu suchen.



Eine Antwort hatten wir ja schon mit teil's lächerlicher Begründungen vom Verband. 
Hätten wir die Antwort mit anschließender Argumentation so hinnehmen müssen, hättest du die Antwort als Angler als befriedigend hingenommen?
Denke, das wir noch fair sind und auch zukünftig bleiben.



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Verband vielem gerecht werden muss. Die Angler, VDSF, das Fischereigesetz, ihre gepachtete Gewässer, Nichtangler usw. usw. Das man da ein paar Tage braucht .. ist eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Das solltest gerade du eigentlich wissen
> Und wenn es eine Woche länger dauert ... who cares. Hauptsache ist doch, dass eine gute Lösung gefunden wird :vik:



Ich habe meine Frage bezüglich Gemeinschaftsangeln am 12.05 2010  gestellt.
Nur mal dazu.

Fakt ist, das der Verband vielen gerecht werden muss oder sollte.
Denke, da sollte der Angler mit eingeschlossen werden.

Noch mal abschließend:
Habe keine Ahnung wer du bist, interessiert mich auch nicht.
Habe aber das Gefühl, das du auf einer anderen Baustelle bis.
Klärt das doch bitte per PN.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Habe aber das Gefühl, das du auf einer anderen Baustelle bis.
> Klärt das doch bitte per PN.


Ich denke auch, dass das besser wäre..


----------



## PatrickHH (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

BTT:

Morgen geht es an die Gose, dieses Treffen haben wir ganz spontan im Forum verabredet. Daher rührte auch meine erneute Nachfrage. Wäre ja schon interessant gewesen, ob wir nun in die Illegalität rutschen. Ich bin mir jedoch keiner Schuld bewußt und setze mich ganz entspannt ans Wasser.

Wenn eine erneute Stellungsnahme Zeit braucht, finde ich es auch nicht schlimm! Bei so einem brisanten Thema kann man aber von Seiten des Verbandes erwarten, dass einfach einen kurzen Satz formuliert wird. 

Das sprichwörtliche Schweigen im Walde ist nie förderlich und läßt Raum für Spekulationen.

Oder sollte es wieder so kommen, das am Sonntag abend eine Stellungsnahme erfolgt, damit die Wochenfrist eingehalten bleibt?

Erstmal wird morgen das Miteinander am Wasser gepflegt und ich freue mich drauf.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (4. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema erschöpft sich in Definitionsproblemen.
Ein Gemeinschaftsangeln ist nach meinem allgemeinen Verständnis eine vom Verein oder Verband verantwortete Veranstaltung.
Diese Veranstaltung kann auch als Hegefischen deklariert sein, wenn z.B spezielle Fischarten bevorzugt werden (Raubfischangeln, Friedfischangeln).
Ein Gemeinschaftsangeln hat also einen internen Vereinscharakter.

Etwas anderes ist das gemeinschaftliche Angeln unter Gleichgesinnten, welche sich entweder spontan verabreden oder sich bei der Ausübung des Hobbys treffen.
Die Frage ist hier nur: Welche Vorlaufzeit hat spontan ?

Diese Frage hat sich wahrscheinlich auch der Verband gestellt und ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass "spontan" dann ist, wenn keine Anmeldung bei einem Verein oder Verband mehr möglich ist. Deshalb die Fristsetzung.

Dazwischen ist eine Grauzone, in die der Fragesteller zielgerichtet reingestochen hat. Diese Grauzone lässt sich einfach als Freundschaftsangeln bezeichnen und würde auch ein Forentreffen unter Usern mit einbeziehen.

Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn ein Treffen kommerziell geplant wird, wie zum Beispiel gewerbliches Gruppenguiding. Hier habe ich ein Verständnis für den Verband und auch für Vereine, wenn sie diesen wilden gewerblichen Veranstaltungen einen Riegel vorschieben wollen. Gruppen, die sich nicht um den Besatz und die Gewässerunterhaltung kümmern, aber zum Ernten einfallen wollen sind an vielen Gewässern ein Problem geworden. Dabei ist nicht der teilnehmende Angler an sich der Stein des Anstosses, sondern der Organisator, der sich über dieses Event geschäftlich darstellen möchte.

Der Verband möchte durch die Anfrage versuchen, diese Organisatoren namentlich festzusetzen und gegebenenfalls an der Gewässerpflege zu beteiligen. :m


Immerhin gibt es eine Gewässerordnung, die fast überall ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass das Uferbetretungsrecht *nur bei der Ausübung des Angelsports* gegeben ist. Ansonsten hat sich der aktuelle Nichtangler am öffentlichen Strand aufzuhalten, wenn er keine Kontrollfunktionen wahr nimmt.
Ein Forentreffen mit Grill und Lagerfeuer direkt am Wasser ist Genehmigungspflichtig, weil einige Angler das Angeln einstellen um sich am Ufer aufzuhalten. Bisher wurde dieses Verhalten stillschweigend geduldet, aber wer unbedingt die tatsächlichen Regeln vorgezeigt haben möchte...... |uhoh:

Wie geschrieben... meine persönliche Sicht der Sache

Ich warte jetzt auch geduldig ab, wer hier wirklich ein Eigentor geschossen hat.


----------



## PatrickHH (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Meine bescheidene Meinung zu dem Thema erschöpft sich in Definitionsproblemen.
> Ein Gemeinschaftsangeln ist nach meinem allgemeinen Verständnis eine vom Verein oder Verband verantwortete Veranstaltung.
> Diese Veranstaltung kann auch als Hegefischen deklariert sein, wenn z.B spezielle Fischarten bevorzugt werden (Raubfischangeln, Friedfischangeln).
> Ein Gemeinschaftsangeln hat also einen internen Vereinscharakter.



Sehe ich auch so, wenn es auch auf Verbandsebene so gesehen wird, ist alles im Lot und vergessen.



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Etwas anderes ist das gemeinschaftliche Angeln unter Gleichgesinnten, welche sich entweder spontan verabreden oder sich bei der Ausübung des Hobbys treffen.
> Die Frage ist hier nur: Welche Vorlaufzeit hat spontan ?



Die Frage stellt sich nicht, wenn ein gemeinschaftliches Angeln unter Gleichgesinnten nicht als Gemeinschaftsangeln gerwertet wird. Dadurch würde es keine Anmeldepflicht und damit verbunden keine Vorlaufzeit geben.



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Diese Frage hat sich wahrscheinlich auch der Verband gestellt und ich verstehe es jetzt so, dass "spontan" dann ist, wenn keine Anmeldung bei einem Verein oder Verband mehr möglich ist. Deshalb die Fristsetzung.



Glaube ich nicht, da es immer um private Verabredungen ging und nicht um Vereinsveranstaltungen.



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Dazwischen ist eine Grauzone, in die der Fragesteller zielgerichtet reingestochen hat. Diese Grauzone lässt sich einfach als Freundschaftsangeln bezeichnen und würde auch ein Forentreffen unter Usern mit einbeziehen.



Naja, als Forumsmitglied möchte man nicht unbedingt in einer Grauzone leben, die auch mal gegen eine Personengruppe ausgelegt werden kann. Der Fragesteller(Fishzilla und ich) hat nicht gestochen, sondern gefragt. Schaut man sich die Antworten auf die Fragen an, können diese nicht unbegründet gewesen sein.



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Etwas anderes wäre es, wenn ein Treffen kommerziell geplant wird, wie zum Beispiel gewerbliches Gruppenguiding. Hier habe ich ein Verständnis für den Verband und auch für Vereine, wenn sie diesen wilden gewerblichen Veranstaltungen einen Riegel vorschieben wollen. Gruppen, die sich nicht um den Besatz und die Gewässerunterhaltung kümmern, aber zum Ernten einfallen wollen sind an vielen Gewässern ein Problem geworden. Dabei ist nicht der teilnehmende Angler an sich der Stein des Anstosses, sondern der Organisator, der sich über dieses Event geschäftlich darstellen möchte.



Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, habe noch nie an einer deratigen Veranstaltung teilgenommen oder sowas veranstaltet. Hier sind, so denke ich, situationsabhängige und gewässerabhängige Entscheidungen gefragt. 



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Der Verband möchte durch die Anfrage versuchen, diese Organisatoren namentlich festzusetzen und gegebenenfalls an der Gewässerpflege zu beteiligen. :m



Jaa neee, es ging ja nicht um kommerziele Veranstaltungen, daher wird der ASV sich auch nicht darauf bezogen haben.




Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Immerhin gibt es eine Gewässerordnung, die fast überall ausdrücklich darauf hinweist, dass das Uferbetretungsrecht *nur bei der Ausübung des Angelsports* gegeben ist. Ansonsten hat sich der aktuelle Nichtangler am öffentlichen Strand aufzuhalten, wenn er keine Kontrollfunktionen wahr nimmt.
> Ein Forentreffen mit Grill und Lagerfeuer direkt am Wasser ist Genehmigungspflichtig, weil einige Angler das Angeln einstellen um sich am Ufer aufzuhalten. Bisher wurde dieses Verhalten stillschweigend geduldet, aber wer unbedingt die tatsächlichen Regeln vorgezeigt haben möchte...... |uhoh:



Wo steht das denn? Was hat dieses Thema mit dem Uferbetretungsrecht zutun? Irgendwie komme ich da geistig nicht mit. Das sind ganz unterschiedliche Themen. An einem öffentlichen Uferabschnitt, an den ganz Hamburg grillen und sonnenbaden darf, ist das Grillen von Angler genehmigungspflichtig? Ich glaube, da verwechselst Du etwas. 
Auch mit dem Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen hat es Nichts zutun. Sonst wären wir wieder bei einer Begründung des ASV:"Wenn ein Grill dabei ist, handelt es sich um Gemeinschaftsfischen." |rolleyes

Wie geschrieben... meine persönliche Sicht der Sache



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Ich warte jetzt auch geduldig ab, wer hier wirklich ein Eigentor geschossen hat.



Wenn ein Angler durch eine Fragestellung ein Eigentor schießen kann, liegt es ganz sicher nicht am Angler. Das ist auch meine ganz persönliche Meinung dazu. Wir dürfen nicht vergessen, dass hier Angler mit einem Anglerverband sprechen. Es gilt nicht, hobbyfremde ( Das wor Sportsfreunde nehme ich nicht in den Mund ) Menschen von unseren guten Absichten zu überzeugen, hier reden wir von Angler zu Angler.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Rumpelrudi:
Interessante Ausführung mit der "Definitionssache".

Wenn es aber dazu keine gesetzliche Grundlage gibt (Fischereiamt als Behörde hat ja deswegen keinerlei Bedenken); sondern nur "verbandsinterne" Regelungen, dann stellt sich immer noch schlicht die Frage, warum ein "Angler"Verband den Anglern das Leben schwerer macht  als es ohnehin schon ist, indem sie weit über gesetzliche Regelungen hinausgehen. 

Ein wirklicher "Angler"Verband, der sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt, müsste in meinen Augen alles tun, um eben NICHT über solche gesetzlichen Regelungen hinaus Restriktionen für Angler zu erlassen......

Da stellt sich die Frage nach Müll, grillen etc. schon gar nicht. Dernn genau dafür gibt es gesetzliche Regelungen, die von JEDEM (ob Angler oder nicht, und auch egal in welcher Anzahl) zu beachten und zu befolgen sind.

Nochmal:
Es gibt laut Fischereiamt da keine rechtlichen Bedenken wegen "Anglerzusammenrottungen" in deren Gewässern - und da gilt das gleiche Recht wie in Verbandsgewässern in Hamburg auch.

Und da fehlt mir dann zum einen jedes Verständnis für einen Verband, der so handelt - und  zum anderen nach wie vor auch jede Antwort oder Erklärung vom Verband (auf  die ich immer noch hoffe)..


----------



## Die-Angler (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*Richtig, Thomas!* :vik:
Genau so sehe ich das auch .
*PS. Wir werden heute an der Doven-Elbe sein.*


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Die-Angler:
Es mag für ein solches Vorgehen ja durchaus nachvollziehbare Gründe geben.


Das können wir "von außen" ja nicht alles beurteilen.

Allerdings waren die bisherigen Verlautbarungen der Verbandsfuktionäre/sprecher im Verbandsforum wirklich in keinster Weise fundiert.. Da wurde ja sogar von der Gefahr eines "FlashMobs" wie in Berlin gesprochen, wenn sich mehrere Angler privat über ein Forum verabreden....

Deswegen habe ich ja meine Fragen an den Verband geschickt, in der Hoffnung, da entweder eine fundierte nachvolllziehbare Antwort zu bekommen - oder eben die, dass die seltsame Regelung gekippt wurde..


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich versuche zu verstehen, warum manche das Vorgehen des Vereins und die Haltung des Verbands für zumindest nicht besonders kritisch ansehen. Es will mir nicht gelingen. 

Mal ganz objektiv betrachtet.

In ganz Deutschland verabreden sich Angler zu gemeinsamen Angelausflügen. Das ist weder was Neues, noch ungewöhnlich. Es ist auch nicht verwerflich oder anrüchig. Es ist schlicht und einfach völlig normal. Es ist zudem eindeutig im Sinne eines jeden Vereins und in nicht wenigen ( ich glaube sogar allen )  Vereinen ist die Geselligkeit, das gemeinsame Ausüben des Hobbys in der Satzung verankert und darüber hinaus unbedingte Voraussetzung für die Anerkennung als gemeinnützige Institution. 

So weit so gut.

Jetzt mag es u.U. Aktionen geben, die in gewisser Weise gegen das Fischereigesetz verstoßen oder zumindest nicht ganz mir diesem konform gehen. Z. B. ein privat organisiertes Wettfischen mit der Auslobung von Sach- oder Geldpreisen. Oder es mag auch Aktionen mit komerziellem Hintergrund geben. Da könnte ich mir z.B. das Guiding vorstellen. 

In solchen Fällen könnte man ( ich zwar immer noch kopfschüttelnd ) eine Aktion des Vereins zur Verhinderung solcher " Auswüchse " auch als irgendwie nachvollziehbar und verständlich bewerten. Allerdings nur dann, wenn diese Aktionen gezielt auf die Verhinderung solcher " Auswüchse " 
ausgerichtet sind. In der Regel läuft sowas über spezielle Verbote und Kontrollen. Im Falle der Wettfischen wäre das aber z.B. unnötig, das so ein Verbot ja schon besteht. 

In aktuellen Fall ist aber etwas ganz anderes passiert, und zwar in einer Qualität, die eigentlich bei jedem in einem Rechtsstaat lebenden Menschen alle Alarmglocken klingeln lassen sollten.
Hier wurde im Prinzip ein kollektives Versammlungsverbot erlassen. Ein Verbot, welches ohne weitere Verstöße gegen geltendes Rechts zur Ahndung führen kann.

Im Klartext: Es ist verboten, sich mit gleichgesinnten zu einem form- und zwanglosen gemeinsamen angeln, unter Berücksichtigung und Einhaltung der bestehenden Gesetze, zu verabreden. 

Das widerspricht jeglichem freiheitlich demokratischen Grundprinzip, eventuell sogar unserer Verfassung. 

Jetzt gibt es ja Stimmen, die fordern erst mal die " Nachverhandlungen " zu diesem Verbot abzuwarten. Möglicherweise käme es ja zu einer Aufhebung/Lockerung. 

Leute, das spielt überhaupt keine Rolle. Alleine der Umstand, das so ein Verbot ausgesprochen wurde, dass sich in Deutschland Menschen in Führungspositionen dazu hinreißen lassen so ein Ansinnen zu Papier zu bringen und zu verabschieden, verursacht mir eine Gänsehaut. Mag es aus Wut, Hilflosigkeit oder gar in vermeintlich guter Absicht entstanden sein. 
Noch bedenklicher wird die Sache unter dem Aspekt, dass der Verband, dem die Sache ja sicher längst zu Ohren gekommen ist, da nicht sofort und energisch interveniert, das so ein Verbot länger als ein paar Tage Bestand haben kann. Ich kann mir jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass die Rechtsabteilung des Verbands da nicht gravierende Gefahren sieht. 

Ich finde es höcht bemerkenswert, richtig und couragiert, dass einzelne Angler die ureigenen Aufgaben des Verbandes in puncto Intervention wahrnehmen und die Sache an die Öffentlichkeit bringen. Selbst wenn dabei eigene Motivationen eine Rolle spielen sollten, tut das dem allgemeinen berechtigten Interesse aller Angler in ganz Deutschland keinen Abbruch. 

Eine Verharmlosung dieses Verbotes, sei es aus Lethargie oder aus vielleicht persönlich geprägten Aversionen gegen die Intervenierer empfinde ich als kurzsichtig und fahrlässig. 

Ich lebe und angle nicht in Hamburg, kenne weder die Vereinsfunktionäre noch die Intervenierer. Ich kenne nicht die Hintergründe des Verbots und auch nicht die Motivatione derer, die sich dagegen auflehnen.

Muss ich auch nicht, denn die bloße Verabschiedung eines kollektiven Versammlungsverbotes, was gleichzeitig mit der Unterstellung illegaler Absichten aller betroffenen Angler verbunden ist, reicht mehr als aus um diese Angelegenheit extrem kritisch zu betrachten. 

Das so wenige Angler daran teilnehmen, macht mich etwas betroffen.


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Im Klartext: Es ist verboten, sich mit gleichgesinnten zu einem form- und zwanglosen gemeinsamen angeln, unter Berücksichtigung und Einhaltung der bestehenden Gesetze, zu verabreden.



Jain
Der Satz betrifft zwei gegensätzliche Punkte.
A) Es ist erlaubt, sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu einem gemeinsamen angeln, unter Berücksichtigung und Einhaltung der  bestehenden Gesetze, zu verabreden.
B) Form- und Zwanglos ist aber verboten.

Hier spielt das Tierschutzgesetz die maßgebende Rolle, welches ein Angeln nur mit einem vernünftigen Grund erlaubt.

Angeln zum Zweck eines Treffens ist laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten.
Angeln aus Gründen eines kollektiven Hungers oder zur Bestandskontrolle ist erlaubt.

Wenn ich aber aus Gründen der Nahrungsbeschaffung angele und dabei auf einem Grill mein Nackensteak packe, so ist das mit dem Hunger auf frisch gefangenen Fisch nicht in Einklang zu bringen.
Folglich darf der Verband solche Aktivitäten aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht erlauben. Packe ich jedoch den Fisch auf den Grill, ist das wieder legal.

Aber ich muß die ordnungsrechtliche Seite beachten, ob ein offenes Feuer in freier Natur überhaupt erlaubt ist.
Das entscheidet aber nicht der Verband.

Das wäre nur ein Fall, um aufzuzeigen, unter welchen Hintergründen ein Verband entscheiden soll.
Des Weiteren vertritt der Verband nicht nur die Interessen von Angelvereinen, die ein betoniertes Ufer zur Verfügung haben, sondern auch diejenigen, die unter strengen Auflagen in Naturschutzgebieten ihrem Hobby nachgehen.

Für Ortsunkundige:
Hamburg besteht nicht nur aus Hafenanlagen, sondern hat landschaftlich sehr idyllische Gewässerstrecken, die die Nähe zur Großstadt kaum vermuten lassen.

Eine Stellungnahme kann aufgrund der Vielfalt der Gewässer nur allgemein gehalten werden und wenn diese vom Angler am betonierten Ufer als "besondere Härte" empfunden wird, so ist das zwar verständlich und nachvollziehbar, aber es betrifft nur den Einzelfall.
Sollen wir jetzt vom Verband verlangen, dass er sämtliche Uferstreifen mit Schilder und Bodenmarkierungen versehen lässt, damit jeder weiß, was er an welchem Abschnitt darf und was nicht ?
Damit würden wir Angler das letzte bisschen Selbstverantwortung aufgeben.

Selbst dann würden noch Eingaben beim Verband gemacht, ob ein Angler mit dem linken oder rechten Fuß zuerst ans Wasser gehen soll, weil "er keinen rechtsfreien Raum" akzeptieren kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Jain
> Der Satz betrifft zwei gegensätzliche Punkte.
> A) Es ist erlaubt, sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu einem gemeinsamen angeln, unter Berücksichtigung und Einhaltung der  bestehenden Gesetze, zu verabreden.
> B) Form- und Zwanglos ist aber verboten.
> ...



Ich kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die von Dir aufgeführetn Agumente zu diesem Verbot geführt haben.
Wenn doch, wäre das ja noch bedenklicher.


----------



## Gardenfly (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich vermute mal es geht um die "Geheimen" Wettangeln (mein Beitrag wurde wegen DAV-VDSF Diskussion gelöscht) in dem "Wettangelfreunde" per Email angeschrieben werden, wo sie sich treffen und um Geldbetrag X  angeln.
Da ich von Wettangeln nicht viel halte (nicht mit Hegefischen verwechseln) aber trotzdem 2 Einladungen bekommen habe, kann es jemanden aus den Verband genauso gegangen ist und reagiert hat und sich dabei ver-formuliert hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Da ich von Wettangeln nicht viel halte (nicht mit Hegefischen verwechseln) aber trotzdem 2 Einladungen bekommen habe, kann es jemanden aus den Verband genauso gegangen ist und reagiert hat und sich dabei ver-formuliert hat.


Wenn das so wäre, wäre das wenigstens nachvollziehbar, wenngleich natürlich immer noch schlimm genug, wenn sich ein Verbandsvorstand *einstimmig!!!* dann zu solchen Maßnahmen entscheidet und da scheinbar keiner dabei ist, der solch einen Unfug verhindern will..

Dann gehört aber immer noch schlicht dazu, dass sich der Verband da revidiert und das zurücknimmt.

Und vor allem auch mal an seiner Kommunikation mit den Anglern arbeitet. Weder denen, die im Forum vom Verband nachfragen, wurde bisher Bescheid gesagt, noch wurden die Fragen der Redaktion hier beantwortet. Hätt ich mir nicht gleich ne Kopie vom Verband schicken lassen, hätt ich noch nicht mal ne Bestätigung bekommen..





			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Hier spielt das Tierschutzgesetz die maßgebende Rolle, welches ein Angeln nur mit einem vernünftigen Grund erlaubt.


Im Tierschutzgesetz steht nix von Angeln.
Da steht nur was von Wirbeltiere töten und länger als notwendig Leiden zufügen. Alles andere sind Interpretationen - aber auch ein anderes Thema..

Zudem nochmal: 
Das Fischereiamt (eine Behörde, kein Verband!!) hat auf Nachfrage damit keine Schwierigkeiten in den ihm unterstellten Gewässern, private  (auch online) ausgemachten Treffen zuzulassen, womit jeder Hinweis auf rechtliche Bedenken schon ad absurdum geführt ist... 

Da bleibt also nur wieder eine Frage übrig:
Warum ein "Angler"Verband da die Angler mehr gängeln muss, als es selbst eine Behörde macht??..


----------



## Wander-HH (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Wer ist euch "Beiden"?
> Ganz klar.
> Mir geht es hierbei nur um meine persönliche Profilierung.
> Ist doch logisch.
> ...


Hoi Fishzilla,

eine kleine Klarstellung .. du bist absolut nicht gemeint! Siehe PN


----------



## Fishzilla (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Angeln aus Gründen eines kollektiven Hungers oder zur Bestandskontrolle ist erlaubt.
> Wenn ich aber aus Gründen der Nahrungsbeschaffung angele und dabei auf einem Grill mein Nackensteak packe, so ist das mit dem Hunger auf frisch gefangenen Fisch nicht in Einklang zu bringen.
> Folglich darf der Verband solche Aktivitäten aus tierschutzrechtlichen Gründen nicht erlauben. Packe ich jedoch den Fisch auf den Grill, ist das wieder legal.



Sorry für OT.

Aber ich musste hier echt lachen und es mir mehrmals durchlesen.
Ich werde zukünftig beim Angeln keine Fremd-Nahrung zu mir nehmen.|rolleyes


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Jain
> Der Satz betrifft zwei gegensätzliche Punkte.
> A) Es ist erlaubt, sich mit Gleichgesinnten zu einem gemeinsamen angeln, unter Berücksichtigung und Einhaltung der  bestehenden Gesetze, zu verabreden.
> B) Form- und Zwanglos ist aber verboten.



Sorry für die Ausdrucksweise aber das ist absoluter Quatsch.
eine Form- und Zwanglose Verabredung ist verboten ein gemeinsames Angeln mit Gleichgesinnten aber erlaubt?|kopfkrat

Wie Verabredest Du dich denn mit Angelkollegen? formvollendet und unter Zwang? Der Beschluß bestätigt deine Aussage nicht im Ansatz. 





Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Hier spielt das Tierschutzgesetz die maßgebende Rolle, welches ein Angeln nur mit einem vernünftigen Grund erlaubt.
> 
> Angeln zum Zweck eines Treffens ist laut Tierschutzgesetz verboten.
> Angeln aus Gründen eines kollektiven Hungers oder zur Bestandskontrolle ist erlaubt.
> ...



Das ist aber auch total falsch und Du hast sämtliche Sachen zusammen gemischt. Oder machst Du hier Satire vom Feinsten und ich gehe dir voll auf den Leim? Ich kann beim Angeln essen was ich will, wo steht es geschrieben, dass ich die gefangenen Fische an Ort und Stelle verwerten muss?|rolleyes Überspitzt sagst Du, dass wenn ich beim Angeln eine BIFI esse, ich damit gegen das Tierschutzgesetz verstosse. |kopfkrat
Du hast, so glaube ich, nicht verstanden worum es hier geht. Verabrete Treffen von 2 oder mehreren Anglern soll als Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet werden, mit allen daraus resultierenden Folgen. Das hat mit dem Tierschutzgesetz aber auch garnichts zutun. Natürlich müssen alle geltenen Gesetze eingehalten werden, dabei ist es egal ob ich mit 10 Anglern oder alleine am Wasser stehe. Sorry, aber diese Aussage ist nicht nur aus rechtlicher Sicht absolut falsch, auch mit dem gesunden menschenverstand nicht nachvollziehbar. (Soll keine dumme Anmache sein, bitte nicht falsch verstehen)



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Aber ich muß die ordnungsrechtliche Seite beachten, ob ein offenes Feuer in freier Natur überhaupt erlaubt ist.
> Das entscheidet aber nicht der Verband.



Richtig, dass muss jeder Angler/Bürger ob alleine oder mit 20 Mann.




Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Das wäre nur ein Fall, um aufzuzeigen, unter welchen Hintergründen ein Verband entscheiden soll.
> Des Weiteren vertritt der Verband nicht nur die Interessen von Angelvereinen, die ein betoniertes Ufer zur Verfügung haben, sondern auch diejenigen, die unter strengen Auflagen in Naturschutzgebieten ihrem Hobby nachgehen.



Ich bitte dich, dafür haben wir doch schon genug Auflagen, Regelungen und Gesetze.



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Für Ortsunkundige:
> Hamburg besteht nicht nur aus Hafenanlagen, sondern hat landschaftlich sehr idyllische Gewässerstrecken, die die Nähe zur Großstadt kaum vermuten lassen.



Richtig aber was hat das mit diesen Thema zutun? Warum ist ein Angeln von 10 Leuten, die das Treffen anmelden weniger "schädlich" als wenn sich 3 befreundete Angler zum fischen verabrden? |kopfkrat






Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Eine Stellungnahme kann aufgrund der Vielfalt der Gewässer nur allgemein gehalten werden und wenn diese vom Angler am betonierten Ufer als "besondere Härte" empfunden wird, so ist das zwar verständlich und nachvollziehbar, aber es betrifft nur den Einzelfall.



Mal ehrlich, wir reden in Hamburg von 7 Gewässern, die unterschiedlicher nicht sein könnten. Und ja, da erwarte ich eine deffernzierte Beurteilung. Oder willst Du den Hummelsee mit dem Elbstrom vergleichen? 



Rumpelrudi schrieb:


> Sollen wir jetzt vom Verband verlangen, dass er sämtliche Uferstreifen mit Schilder und Bodenmarkierungen versehen lässt, damit jeder weiß, was er an welchem Abschnitt darf und was nicht ?
> Damit würden wir Angler das letzte bisschen Selbstverantwortung aufgeben.



Das von dir beschriebene Senario verlangt bestimmt keiner, im Gegenteil, ich verlange eine Anglerfreundlichkeit.

LG
Patrick


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal es geht um die "Geheimen" Wettangeln (mein Beitrag wurde wegen DAV-VDSF Diskussion gelöscht) in dem "Wettangelfreunde" per Email angeschrieben werden, wo sie sich treffen und um Geldbetrag X  angeln.
> Da ich von Wettangeln nicht viel halte (nicht mit Hegefischen verwechseln) aber trotzdem 2 Einladungen bekommen habe, kann es jemanden aus den Verband genauso gegangen ist und reagiert hat und sich dabei ver-formuliert hat.




Ganz sicher, darum geht es nicht! Ich glaube, weder ein Angelforum noch befreundete Angelkollegen veranstalten ein "Wettangeln". Angeln bei denen für gefangene Fische Punkte und später Pokale überreicht werden, habe ich bis jetzt in Hamburg nur auf Verbands- oder Vereinsebene erlebt. Finde es auch OK, solange die Fisch nicht nur als Mittel zum Zweck dienen und danach zumindest für die heimische Katze verwertet werden. 

Es ist doch Wurst, ob es für die Fische nun Punkte gibt und ob man danach einen Pokal bekommt. Wenn die Fische (meistens ja Weißfische) verwertet werden, soll es so sein. Denke, da brauchen wir Angler nicht päpstlicher als der Papst sein.


----------



## Mozzer (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es geht eher darum, dass im Regelfall nach solchen Veranstaltungen die Fische in Plastiksäcken entsorgt werden. Ich kenne noch "Wettkämpfe" da wurde nach dem Wiegen sogleich in die bereitgestellten Müllcontainer entsorgt. Und sowas gehört verboten. Punkt.


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Mozzer schrieb:


> Es geht eher darum, dass im Regelfall nach solchen Veranstaltungen die Fische in Plastiksäcken entsorgt werden. Ich kenne noch "Wettkämpfe" da wurde nach dem Wiegen sogleich in die bereitgestellten Müllcontainer entsorgt. Und sowas gehört verboten. Punkt.



Absolut deiner Meinung, dass sind aber auch keine privaten Verabredungen oder Forentreffen mehr.


----------



## chivas (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

wenn eine "normale" verabredung (normal im sinne von allen anglern, die nicht dem vorstand des asvhh angehören^^) als gemeinschaftsangeln definiert wird, wäre die gefahr ja noch viel größer, dass die plastetüte zum einsatz käme, da ja beim gemeinschaftsfischen ein zurücksetzen nicht gestattet ist (ob das mit dem tierschutzgesetz zu vereinbaren ist, sei mal dahingestellt).
unter diesem aspekt wird es ja noch um einiges bedenklicher, jede verabredung zum "massenmord" zu evrurteilen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Egal wie, dass sich der Verband nicht mehr meldet, obwohl ja in der vergangenen Woche ein Vorstandsgespräch zu dem Thema stattfinden sollte, sagt ja schon viel aus...


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Etwas Zeit ist ja noch, bis die Woche um ist! Da kommt noch was, kurz vor Toreschluß.


----------



## rainzor (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Im Verandsforum steht jetzt der neue Beschluß. Ich finde, damit kann man leben.

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Neue Stellungsnahme ist online:

http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showpost.php?p=99699&postcount=2

Mehr später.


----------



## PatrickHH (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bevor ich etwas zur "Erläuterung" sage, warte ich ertsmal andere Stimmen ab.


----------



## rainzor (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie ich schon geschrieben habe, bin ich der Meinung, mit der neuen Regelung kann man leben. Allerdings hätte ich mir schon eine schlüssige Begründung gewünscht.
Wobei, wenn man sich das Ganze mal näher anschaut, ist doch die ganze Sache sowieso hinfällig, denn nach Absatz 1 

- Wenn „Jemand“ öffentlich bekannt gibt (hier z.B. Forum) ,das er an Tag x an der Stelle x fischen geht, ohne dabei zum Mitangeln aufruft, es sich aber trotzdem Freunde, Bekannte, Angelkollegen,etc. an diesem Ort einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet.
Wir bitten jedoch zu beachten, dass angemeldete und genehmigte Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Verbandsgewässern, immer Vorrang haben.

brauch ich ja nichts anmelden. Und nach Absatz 2

- Wenn „Jemand“ öffentlich bekannt gibt (hier z.B. Forum) ,das er an Tag x an der Stelle x fischen geht und zum "Mitangeln" aufruft / auffordert, sich dann Freunde, Bekannte, Angelkollegen, etc. an diesem Ort einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet, wenn es dann mehr als 9 Personen sind ( zusätzlich, ab 20 Personen, beim Fischereiamt).
Bei dieser Situation wird der "aufrufende" Angler dann als "Veranstalter" bewertet. Dieser hat jedoch die Möglichkeit, innerhalb von 7 Tagen (neue Regl.), das Angeln als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen beim Verband anzumelden. Hierbei hat man auch die Garantie, dass die angemeldete Strecke frei ist, sofern das Fischen genehmigt wurde.

auch nicht, denn wenn sich "....an diesem Ort einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet, wenn es dann mehr als 9 Personen sind " findet das Angeln doch schon statt und ich kann es nicht mehr mit 7 Tage Vorlauf anmelden. 

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Für mich der untaugliche Versuch des zurückruderns, gepaart mit der stillschweigenden Offenbarung ziemlichen Unsinn verzapft zu haben, weil:

Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne des Verbands und im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes sind solche, bei denen die gefangenen Fische gewogen und/oder gezählt werden und somit ein " Sieger " ermittelt wird. Dabei wird unterstellt, dass der Fisch zum Sportobjekt degradiert wird und eben nicht die Verwertung des Fanges im Vordergrund steht. 
*Das ist bereits verboten, bzw. meldepflichtig, und zwar nicht in Abhängigkeit von der Teilnehmerzahl. *

Warum das bei Raubfischen noch anders gehandhabt wird ( denn hierbei wäre ja nach der Verlautbarung schon das gemeinschaftliche Fischen von zwei Personen verbotswidrig )
erschließt sich mir nicht. Wenn ich das falsch verstanden habe, bitte ich um Verzeihung. Dennoch wäre eine Begründung nett.

Wie mein Vorposter schon schrieb, ist das in der Praxis nicht durchführbar. Eine Verabredung zum gemeinschaftlichen fischen müsste dann lange Zeit im Vorfeld und mit einem zur Anmeldung ausreichenden Frist, getätigt werden. Kommt jemand nach Ablauf der Frist dazu, dann darf der nicht ?
Kommt er am Tage des Fischens zum Wasser, wieviel Abstand muss derjenige dann zu den " angemeldeten " Anglern einhalten, um als Einzelangler zu gelten ?

Und was ist mit der Grillwurst ?
Darf der Nachzügler Wurst vom Grill der angemeldeten Angler essen ?

Weiter, wenn der " Organisator " eines solchen zwanglosen Treffens als " Veranstalter " gewertet wird, wie ist da die rechtliche Grundlage bezüglich Versicherung und Haftung ? 

Fragen über Fragen. #d#d


Nö, einzig plausibler Grund für dieses Vorgehen ist, zu wissen wo und wann Kontrollen durchgeführt werden können. Das wiederum erfüllt den unbegründeten Verdacht illegaler Aktionen.

Big Brother ( der von O.Wells, nicht von RTL ) is watching you. 

Man kann nur nochmals und verstärkt die Mitglieder des/der Vereine aufrufen, diesen Punkt bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung vom Tisch zu bekommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich verkneif mir jetzt gerade am frühen Morgen alles dazu, bevor ich die zweite Kanne Kaffee hab...

Sonst müsst ich mich wahrscheinlich direkt selber verwarnen für meine Antwort..

Meine Fragen an den Verband wurden zumindest bis jetzt in keinster Weise beantwortet -  weder in einer Stellungnahme an mich durch direkte Beantwortung der Fragen noch durch diese "Erklärung zur Stellungnahme" im Forum des Verbandes..

Zu dieser werd ich was schreiben, wenn ich mich wieder einigermaßen beruhigt habe...


----------



## KawangA (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hmm alles sehr Interessant was Rale 24 schrieb. Folgende Überlegung: Was ist mit der Freizügigkeit nach dem Grundgesetz ? Okay selbst an gepachteten Gewässern sollte man Überlegen in wie weit man geht. Jeder der eine Gültige Angelerlaubniss hat kann doch Innerhalb der erlaubten Flächen und Zeiten Angeln wo er will ?!? Oder nicht. Wenn Autofahrer im Stau sich zufällig treffen müssen die dann das auch als Demo anmelden ? Nö.
Alles irgendwie ein unüberlegter Schnellschuß in meinen Augen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Alles irgendwie ein unüberlegter Schnellschuß in meinen Augen.


Unüberlegt wäre es nur, wenn der Vorstand nicht inzwischen durch viele seiner Mitglieder, unsere Fragen aus der Redaktion etc. wegen dieser Sache informiert worden wäre - also die erste Stellungnahme könnte man noch als "unüberlegt" durchgehen lassen.

Diese zweite "Stellungnahme" jetzt als "Erklärung" der ersten kann man eben nicht mehr als "unüberlegt" sehen. Denn der Verbandsvorstand hat ja inzwischen genau mitbekommen, was damit ausgelöst wurde und um was es geht. Und sich wohl sehr genau überlegt, wie dazu verbandsseitig Stellung genommen wird.

Wäre das immer noch "unüberlegt", müsste der gesamte Vorstand ja eigentlich auch sofort mangels Kompetenz geschlossen zurücktreten..


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So, nach der zweiten Kanne Kaffee und nun auch etwas beruhigter. Ich will das gar nicht im Einzelnen erst weiter auseinanderpflücken, das werden mit Sicherheit andere schon machen.

*Aber mir geht es da ums grundsätzliche, und da will ich dann folgende persönliche Anmerkung schon mal fallen lassen:*

Es bleibt natürlich auch weiterhin die Frage - gerade auch nach dieser "Erklärung" - wieso der Hamburger Landesverband da in den Einschränkungen für Angler weitergeht als das Hamburger Fischereiamt selbst (auch aus Sicht des Verbandes). 

Wobei noch zu klären wäre, ob das Fischereiamt ein privates, wenn auch "öffentlich" (z. B. in Foren) ausgemachtes Treffen von Anglern ohne jeden "Wettbewerbscharakter" wirklich dann als "Gemeinschaftsangeln" sehen würde...



			
				aus der Verbandsstellungnahme schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem Fischen in den öffentl. freien Gewässern ist lediglich zu beachten, dass die Kopfzahl der Angler nicht größer als 19 Personen wird. Ab 20 Personen muss das Angeln, als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei dem Fischereiamt angemeldet werden.



Sieht also nach eigenem Verständnis der Hamburger VDSF - Verband seine Aufgabe darin, den Anglern das Leben möglichst komplizierter und schwerer zu machen, indem er Regelungen erhebt, die über die gesetzlichen hinausgehen? 

Zudem fehlt immer noch jede Aussage darüber, aus welchen Gründen der Hamburger VDSF - Verband diese Regelungen so getroffen hat. Was also Grund und Ursache dafür sind, über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinaus zu gehen, mit welchem Ziel und Hintergrund...

Man muss leider konstatieren, dass der Hamburger VDSF - Verband sich augenscheinlich nicht um Wünsche und Forderungen seiner Mitglieder kümmert und die Kommunikation seitens des Verbandes gegenüber seinen Mitgliedern und der Öffentlichkeit zu diesen Fragen, Wünschen und Vorstellungen in meinen Augen nichtssagender und verschwommener ist, als jede Pressekonferenz einer politischen Partei - sei es in Berlin oder auch in Hamburg.

Es entsetzt mich zutiefst, wenn ich daran denke, dass solche Leute sich anmaßen, auch gegenüber der Politik "für die Angler" zu sprechen. Es bleibt da nur zu hoffen, dass sich da zukünftig Strukturen und/oder Personen so ändern, dass man als Angler wieder den Eindruck gewinnen kann, dass sich ein Verband und seine Funktionäre wieder wirklich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzen statt diese immer weiter - selbst über bestehendes und geltendes Recht hinaus - zu reglementieren..


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wer weiss wieviel "Angler" jetzt die gesamten Angelforen nach Verabredungen durchforsten, um als Nebenberufliche Spitzel diese den Hamburgern zu melden.


----------



## Bream_Ol (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne des Verbands und im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes sind solche, bei denen die gefangenen Fische gewogen und/oder gezählt werden und somit ein " Sieger " ermittelt wird. Dabei wird unterstellt, dass der Fisch zum Sportobjekt degradiert wird und eben nicht die Verwertung des Fanges im Vordergrund steht.
> *Das ist bereits verboten, bzw. meldepflichtig, und zwar nicht in Abhängigkeit von der Teilnehmerzahl. *



Einspruch! Bitte werft da keine Begriffe durcheinander!

Das was Du da gerade oben ansprichst, sind *Wettfischen*, die als solche aus gutem Grund verboten sind. *

Gemeinschaftsfischen* ist was anderes!


----------



## Galen (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

.. ich fasse das hier mal für mich zusammen – wenn wer nen Denkfehler findet, nur zu…


1. Ich darf darüber informieren, dass ich an Tag X an Stelle Y angeln gehe. Zur Gefolgschaft darf ich nicht aufrufen… dies stellt dann kein Gemeinschaftsangeln da, selbst wenn sich der ein oder andere °oh wunder° an meiner Seite einfinden wird.
(extrem kindisch diese Bewertung, aber ok…)

2. Ich darf über meine Angelabsichten informieren UND zur Gefolgschaft aufrufen.
Dies ist dann ein Gemeinschaftsangeln, "wenn es dann mehr als 9 Personen sind".
Bei 8 wäre es noch kein Geminschaftsangeln, trotz "Anstiftung" zum Angeln?
Verstehe ich das richtig?

3. Thema Raubfisch:
"…handelt es sich hierbei um Verbot, *gemeinschaftlich* auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen."
Kann das so interpretiert werden, dass erst der "Tatbestand" des *Gemeinschaftsangeln* im Sinne ASVHH erfüllt sein muss (siehe Punkt 2), damit das Verbot greift?
Oder anderst herum: Wenn ich mit mit z.b. drei Leuten in einem Forum verabrede (und meine Ankündigung auch tatsächlich einen Aufruf zur Gefolgschaft beinhaltet), um Zander in Verbandsgewässer zu angeln, wäre es nun doch "O.K" ?
Denn 9 sind wir nicht und veranstalten kein damit ja kein Gemeinschaftsangeln… .

Oder ist das Verbot des gemeinschaftlichen Angelns auf Zander und Hecht losgelöst von den Definitionen des Gemeinschaftsangelns zu betrachten?



Und letztlich will ich meine grundlegende Unzufriedenheit (eigentlich bin ich richtig angepisst) über diesen Vorgang hier ausdrücken:

Seit Februar 2010 habe ich nun alle Prüfungen, Papiere, Behördengänge und eine Mitgliedschaft im Verein zusammen um ENDLICH in Ruhe und GUTEN Gewissens angeln gehen zu können.
Kaum fängt die Raubfisch-Saison an und damit meine aktive Angel-Zeit, stellt ein ANGEL-Verband (das ist der Knaller) Regularien auf, die mich in Zukunft dazu nötigen (und viele andere auch) total kindisch formulierte Angeltreffen in Foren auzumachen, welche als solche offiziell nicht dingfest zu machen sind.
Großes Kino! 
Mal ehrlich: Das Internet ist doch für euch, Nach wie Vor, ein "Seltsam-Ding" aus der Zukunft… .


----------



## Tommy9988 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das Präsidium des Angelsport-Verband Hamburg  e.V. bedauert die Missverständnisse, die Aufgrund seines Beschlusses vom  18.05.2010 aufgekommen sind, ausdrücklich und möchte hierzu noch etwas  Aufklärung betreiben.

ASV-Verbandsgewässer:
Natürlich kann man sich weiterhin verabreden und gemeinsam angeln gehen,  daran hat sich auch nichts geändert!!
Die Bewertung, ob es sich nun um ein Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt oder  nicht, wird wie folgt bewertet:

- Wenn „Jemand“ öffentlich bekannt gibt (hier z.B. Forum) ,das er an Tag  x an der Stelle x fischen geht, ohne dabei zum Mitangeln aufruft, es  sich aber trotzdem Freunde, Bekannte, Angelkollegen,etc. an diesem Ort  einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses nicht als  Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet.
Wir bitten jedoch zu beachten, dass angemeldete und genehmigte  Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Verbandsgewässern, immer Vorrang haben.

- Wenn „Jemand“ öffentlich bekannt gibt (hier z.B. Forum) ,das er an Tag  x an der Stelle x fischen geht und zum "Mitangeln" aufruft /  auffordert, sich dann Freunde, Bekannte, Angelkollegen, etc. an diesem  Ort einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses als ein  Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet, wenn es dann mehr als 9 Personen sind (  zusätzlich, ab 20 Personen, beim Fischereiamt).
Bei dieser Situation wird der "aufrufende" Angler dann als  "Veranstalter" bewertet. Dieser hat jedoch die Möglichkeit, innerhalb  von 7 Tagen (neue Regl.), das Angeln als  ein Gemeinschaftsfischen beim  Verband anzumelden. Hierbei hat man auch die Garantie, dass die  angemeldete Strecke frei ist, sofern das Fischen genehmigt wurde.

- Bei dem Verbot, Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfisch, handelt es sich  hierbei um Verbot,gemeinschaftlich auf Hecht und Zander zu fischen. Alle  anderen, räuberisch lebende Fischarten (wenn sie nicht geschützt sind),  können beangelt werden.
Eine Änderung dieser Regelung kann ein, dem ASV-HH angeschlossener  Verein, über einen entsprechenden Antrag in der Mitgliederversammlung  und seiner mehrheitlichen Annahme, jederzeit erwirken.
Das Präsidium ist aber an den bestehenden Beschluss durch die  Mitgliederversammlung und seiner Einhaltung gebunden.

Bisher wurde noch nie ein Gemeinschaftsfischen abgelehnt bzw. untersagt.  Es kann höchstens mal vorkommen, das die betreffende Stelle/Strecke  schon durch ein, vorher angemeldetes Fischen, besetzt ist. Bei einer  solchen Überschneidung kommt es zu Lösungsfindung auf den "kleinen  Dienstweg", direkt mit dem Veranstalter und dem zuständigen Referenten  des ASV.

Freie Gewässer:
Bei dem Fischen in den öffentl. freien Gewässern ist lediglich zu  beachten, dass die Kopfzahl der Angler nicht größer als 19 Personen  wird. Ab 20 Personen muss das Angeln, als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, bei  dem Fischereiamt angemeldet werden.

Wichtig zu Erwähnen ist noch, dass Egal ob in den Pachtgewässern des ASV  Hamburg noch in den freien Gewässern von Hamburg gefischt wird, sich  die Kopfzahl durch Jugendliche / Kinder unter 12 Jahren nicht erhöht!!

Das Präsidium
 		 	 		 		                   		 		 			 				__________________


​


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es wird immer doller, je mehr man sich in die Sache hineinarbeitet.

Falls noch nicht gepostet, hier mal der Link zur VdSF Hauptseite. 

http://www.vdsf.de/

Edit: Man kann nur die Hauptseite verlinken. Also von der Hauptseite aus folgendem Pfad folgen:

Fischerei und Naturschutz

Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen - Wettfischen



Es ist also kein " Hamburger " Problem, sondern ein bundesweites. 

Weiter als Zitat aus obigem Link

_Gemeinschaftsfischen in Binnengewässern:_

_Gemeinschaftsfischen sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, an denen mehr als  10 Angler oder Angler aus mehreren Vereinen teilnehmen, die innerhalb einer  bestimmten Zeit an einem Gewässer unter gleicher Zielvorgabe fischen._

Heißt also, wenn die Angler aus einem Verein sind, oder keinem Verein angehören, ist es kein Gemeinschaftsfischen ?

Wenn Sie keine gemeischaftliche Zielvorgabe haben, also der ein auf Brassen angelt, der andere auf Rotaugen, der dritte auf Schleien etc. , ist das keine gemeinsame Zielvorgabe ? Oder ist " Angeln " alleine schon die Zielvorgabe ?


Das Kopfschütteln wird immer stärker.

Thomas, was sagt eigentlich der DAV dazu, insbesondere hinsichtlich der geplanten Fusion ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Das Kopfschütteln wird immer stärker.


Mich schmerzt schon mein Genick..




> Thomas, was sagt eigentlich der DAV dazu, insbesondere hinsichtlich der geplanten Fusion ?


Hab ich noch nicht gefragt, habe das aber natürlich noch auf der Liste.
Zuerst sollte ja mal der Verband aus Hamburg antworten, dann werde ich noch ne Stellungnahme vom Bundes - VDFS erbitten, dann erst kommt der Bundes - DAV (als letztlich in dieser Sache  Nichtbetroffener) zu Wort.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wird immer doller, je mehr man sich in die Sache hineinarbeitet.
> 
> Falls noch nicht gepostet, hier mal der Link zur VdSF Hauptseite.
> 
> ...



Die von dir zitierte Stelle sagt aus, dass ein Forumstreffen eben nicht als Gemeinschaftsangeln gerwertet werden kann/sollte.

In der Regel hat man keine Zielsetzung, auch Start- und Endzeit werden nicht vorgegeben. Hier wird auch ganz klar auf Vereinsveranstaltungen hingewiesen. Daher geht der Beschluß vom ASV Hamburg eben nicht mit der Definition des VDSF einher, obwohl sie sich drauf berufen. #d



			
				ASV Hamburg schrieb:
			
		

> Gemeinschaftsangeln dürfen nur nach den Empfehlungen des VDSF  durchgeführt werden



Quelle

Das macht diese Sache ja so bekloppt, einerseits berufen sie sich auf den VDSF, dort steht aber etwas ganz anderes, als es in HH derzeit praktiziert wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> In der Regel hat man keine Zielsetzung, auch Start- und Endzeit werden nicht vorgegeben. Hier wird auch ganz klar auf Vereinsveranstaltungen hingewiesen. Daher geht der Beschluß vom ASV Hamburg eben nicht mit der Definition des VDSF einher, obwohl sie sich drauf berufen.


So würde ich das auch verstehen..
Warum der Hamburger VDSF das anders versteht, da warte ich ja leider bis heute immer noch auf eine Erklärung (meiner Anfrage direkt beim Verband in Hamburg), Antworten auf Anfragen scheint dieser Verband nicht nötig zu haben...

Und auch nochmal:
Ich erwarte von einem "Angler"Verband, dass er sich für die Interessen der Angler einsetzt. Da der Gesetzgeber (unterschiedlich je nach Bundesland) sowieso schon oft genug anglerunfreundliche Restriktionen durchgesetzt hat, brauche ich als Angler nun gewiss  keinen "Angler"Verband, der dann noch herkommt und Restritkionen erlässt, die noch über  gesetzliche Regelungen hinausgehen - unabhängig ob das ein Landes- oder Bundesverband ist.

So kam es zu Setzkescherverboten, der c+r - Diskussion, dem gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbot in Baden - Württemberg und, und, und... 
Eben weil der VDSF in quasi vorauseilendem Gehorsam solche Dinge dann selber beschloss und sich zu eigen machte, statt offensiv dagegen zu kämpfen....

Und da gilt es klar hier dem Ansinnen dieses "Angler"Verbandes aus Hamburg entgegen zu treten, bevor da wiederum bundesweit weitere Regularien GEGEN! Angler dann vom VDSF vertreten und durchgesetzt werden.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es wird immer doller, je mehr man sich in die Sache hineinarbeitet.
> 
> Falls noch nicht gepostet, hier mal der Link zur VdSF Hauptseite.
> 
> ...




Die Definition ist schon so alt, da haben einige hier noch nicht einmal die Prüfung gehabt. Von daher sehe ich da nicht das große Problem, denn da bleibt alles so wie es schon seit über 10 Jahren ist. Und bisher hat es ja auch kein Problem damit gegeben. Das gibt es höchstens wenn hier jetzt das auch noch so lange zu einem Problem erklärt wird bis wirklich jemand auf die Idee kommt das es eines ist. Das ist kein Vorwurf sondern nur der Hinweis das zuviel Diskussion auch schädlich sein kann wenn es bisher keine Probleme gab und man selbst jetzt künstlich welche erfindet die dann evt. aufgegriffen (und somit real) werden.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das reale Problem haben wir ja hier in Hamburg, deswegen reden wir drüber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> nur der Hinweis das zuviel Diskussion auch schädlich sein


Nein!
Nicht wenns wie hier um einen Verband geht, der augenscheinlich gegen die Interessen derer handelt, die er eigentlich zu vertreten hat.

Der VDSF konnte jahrzehntelang sein Süppchen immer relativ unbemerkt kochen und wir Angler mussten es nachher ausbaden (wie gesagt: Setzkescher, Entnahmepflicht, Nachtangelverbot etc.)..

Gut, dass es heute das Internet, Foren und damit auch eine Diskussion gibt, um sowas vielleicht zukünftig rechtzeitig zu verhindern..


----------



## Spartakus (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein!
> Nicht wenns wie hier um einen Verband geht, der augenscheinlich gegen die Interessen derer handelt, die er eigentlich zu vertreten hat.
> 
> Der VDSF konnte jahrzehntelang sein Süppchen immer relativ unbemerkt kochen und wir Angler mussten es nachher ausbaden (wie gesagt: Setzkescher, Entnahmepflicht, Nachtangelverbot etc.)..
> ...


 
Wann stehen Neuwahlen bei ASVHH an ???

Es sollte vielleicht ein Präsidium gewählt werden, dass die Interessen der HH-Angler vertritt.

:m


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der VDSF konnte jahrzehntelang sein Süppchen immer relativ unbemerkt kochen und wir Angler mussten es nachher ausbaden (wie gesagt: Setzkescher, Entnahmepflicht, Nachtangelverbot etc.)..



Den Kram haben uns die Naturschützen und evtl. die DDR eingebrockt, wer den Monitorbericht aus den 80ern kennt weiss von welcher Anglerhetze ich rede (DDR deshalb weil der Vorbericht gegen Panzerkauf im kalten Krieg ging).
In der Zeit musste der Verband kräftig Schläge einstecken,ist dadurch sehr Medienscheu geworden, da aus jeden Positiven Bericht im Schneideraum ein Horrorzeniario entstehen kann.


P.S. hat noch einer den Monitorbericht  oder die "in Sachen Natur" -Berichte aufgezeichnet ?


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Die Definition ist schon so alt, da haben einige hier noch nicht einmal die Prüfung gehabt. Von daher sehe ich da nicht das große Problem, denn da bleibt alles so wie es schon seit über 10 Jahren ist. Und bisher hat es ja auch kein Problem damit gegeben. Das gibt es höchstens wenn hier jetzt das auch noch so lange zu einem Problem erklärt wird bis wirklich jemand auf die Idee kommt das es eines ist. Das ist kein Vorwurf sondern nur der Hinweis das zuviel Diskussion auch schädlich sein kann wenn es bisher keine Probleme gab und man selbst jetzt künstlich welche erfindet die dann evt. aufgegriffen (und somit real) werden.




Es hat nix mit der Definition an sich und deren Alter zu tun.

Fakt ist, dass der Verband sich nicht sofort und energisch gegen die Hamburger Auslegung dieser Definition wehrt und die Sache richtig stellt.

Das lässt befürchten, dass sich der Verband - wie in den von meinen Vorpostern angeführten Beispielen der Vergangenheit - dieser anglerfeindlichen Auslegung anschließen wird. Dem werden wiederum die Vereine in Befürchtung juristischer Nachteile flugs folgen, und schon haben wir den bundesweiten Salat.


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Den Kram haben uns die Naturschützen und evtl. die DDR eingebrockt, wer den Monitorbericht aus den 80ern kennt weiss von welcher Anglerhetze ich rede (DDR deshalb weil der Vorbericht gegen Panzerkauf im kalten Krieg ging).
> In der Zeit musste der Verband kräftig Schläge einstecken,ist dadurch sehr Medienscheu geworden, da aus jeden Positiven Bericht im Schneideraum ein Horrorzeniario entstehen kann.
> 
> 
> P.S. hat noch einer den Monitorbericht oder die "in Sachen Natur" -Berichte aufgezeichnet ?


 

Böse Zungen haben schon damals 1987/89 erwähnt das dieses Ding im Monitor vom einem damaligen VDSF Höher gestellten in die Wege geleitet wurde.

Diese Bösen Zungen waren ebenfalls da oben tätig,nun kann man spekulieren wußten die mehr,oder lügten sie nur um jemand schlecht darstehen zu lassen.

Fakt ist dieser Verband ist kein Verband der für Angler kämpft und das schon seit ca 22-23 Jahren nicht,und es wird sich auch nie ändern,eher weiterhin verschlechtern.

Zu hoffen bleibt das dass auch andere Verbände noch früh genug erkennen,bevor es zu spät ist.

#hlg


----------



## Gardenfly (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



gründler schrieb:


> Böse Zungen haben schon damals 1987/89 erwähnt das dieses Ding im Monitor vom einem damaligen VDSF Höher gestellten in die Wege geleitet wurde.
> 
> #hlg



und den Kormoran haben die auch im Genlabor gekauft


----------



## gründler (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> und den Kormoran haben die auch im Genlabor gekauft


 
Weiß ich nicht ob die da gekauft wurden bin nur nen Dummer Bauer  aber da Du ja auch schon lange genug in Sachen Angeln..... Vorstand und co.wissend...oder sogar tätig bist,solltest Du das eigentlich damals mitbekommen haben was durch die Landesverbände Vereine ging.

Ob nun gerücht oder nicht?????K.A.Wer weiß schon was daran wahr ist oder nicht,aber es ging rum und das nicht zu knapp.


Sorry Ot off.


lg#h


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Berichte im Monitor von vor 20 Jahren sehe ich nicht im ganz engen Zusammenhang mit der Geschichte, die grade bei uns in Hamburg abgeht. Es gibt diese Definition des VDSF, wie alt diese ist kann erstmal egal sein. Die Verbände/der Verband beruft sich drauf, also hat diese Definition ihre "Wirksamkeit".

Der Kernpunkt muss sein, das Forumtreffen und private Verabredungen nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden dürfen. Der ASV Hamburg definiert hier einen Begriff zum Nachteil der Hamburger Angler. Dieses nicht spontan oder unüberlegt, sondern zum 2. mal in Folge.  Dieses ohne rechtliche Notwendigkeit, ohne im Sinne des VDSF und der Behörde zu handeln und ohne eine sinnvolle Begründung.

Der Angler ist hier reiner Willkür ausgesetzt, den Beschluß zu kippen wird sich als sehr schwierig erweisen. Hierfür müßten die organisierten Angler an ihre Vereine herantreten und die Vorstände überzeugen. Die Vorstände müßten auf einer Mitgliederversammlung den Beschluß kippen bzw. einen neuen beschließen. Ein schwieriges Unterfangen, schaut man sich die vorhanden Strukturen an. man darf nicht vergessen, das privat betriebene Foren auch bei einigen Vereinsfürsten keine große Lobby haben. Hinzu kommt, dass das Präsidium zum großen Teil aus 1. Vorsitzenden oder anderen Funktionsträgern der Vereine besteht. nicht vergessen, diese haben diesen Beschluß einstimmig verabschiedet.

Wie bekommt man die Kuh vom Eis?

Denke da kann nur der öffentliche und politische Druck helfen.
Wir als Angler haben direkt keine Möglichkeit diesen Beschluß anzufechten, dass macht mich richtig sauer.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Der Kernpunkt muss sein, das Forumtreffen und private Verabredungen nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden dürfen. Der ASV Hamburg definiert hier einen Begriff zum Nachteil der Hamburger Angler


Soweit richtig.

Aber das trifft eben mehr als nur die Hamburger Angler - jetzt schon, und erst recht, wenn dann wieder mal der Bundesverband auf die Idee kommen würde, sowas bundesweit einzuführen.

Jetzt auch schon deswegen, wenn ich mir nur bei uns das PLZ 2 - Forum anschaue, wie viele Leute sich da verabreden in Hamburg zum angeln - auch und gerade "Nichthamburger", die so erst diese schöne Stadt kennen lernen... 
Die froh sind, nicht wie vor Internetzeiten "blind" losfahren zu müssen, sondern über ein Forum jemanden zu haben, der einem vor Ort vieles zeigen kann. Und da sind  erfahrungsgemäß auch schnell mal 10, 20 oder 30 Leute zusammen.. 

All dies stellt der Hamburger VDSF letztlich mit seinen über die gesetzlichen Regleungen hinausgehenden Bestimmungen in Frage...

Man fragt sich nur, was da der Hintergrund sein soll oder wem das im Verband wie und warum nützen soll??


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man fragt sich nur, was da der Hintergrund sein soll oder wem das im Verband wie und warum nützen soll??



Diese Frage kann ich leider auch nicht beantworten. Ich sehe weder für den Verband, noch für die Verbandsgewässer einen Vorteil. Für die Angler natürlich schon mal garnicht. 

Ich unterstelle mal, dass der erste Beschluß unüberlegt und ohne Wissen verfasst wurde, mit der gestrigen Erklärung wollte man diesen Beschluß abschwächen, leider hat man wieder nicht erkannt, was man da formuliert.

Oder ist es ein Feldzug gegen privat geführte Anglerforen um das Verbandsforum wieder zu beleben? Ich weiß es nicht, wäre alles rein spekulativ. Der Beweggrund ist mir aber auch erstmal egal, für mich zählt die Verschlechterung für die Anglerschaft und natürlich auch nicht zuletzt für unsere kleine Community.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vielleicht liegts an der Luft in Hamburg??
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/am-haken-hamburger-luft.html

;-))))


----------



## Gallerts (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kann die Aufregung völig verstehen, die Kritik ist in jedem Fall richtig.

Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was das mit "den Anglern" zu tun hat. Es kann doch sicher nur für den Bereich des VDSF in Hamburg gelten. Ich habe mit diesem Verein nichts zu schaffen und angle nicht in deren Gewässern - somit kann es mir (und vielen Anderen) egal sein.

Andererseits sollten die Betroffenen alles tun um so einen dummen Beschluss (nur do kann ich es nennen) gegenstandslos zu machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, was das mit "den Anglern" zu tun hat.


Weil das nicht das erste Mal wäre, dass sowas dann bundesweit kommt - wehret den Anfängen.

Und auch deswegen:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt auch schon deswegen, wenn ich mir nur bei uns das PLZ 2 - Forum anschaue, wie viele Leute sich da verabreden in Hamburg zum angeln - auch und gerade "Nichthamburger", die so erst diese schöne Stadt kennen lernen...
> Die froh sind, nicht wie vor Internetzeiten "blind" losfahren zu müssen, sondern über ein Forum jemanden zu haben, der einem vor Ort vieles zeigen kann. Und da sind erfahrungsgemäß auch schnell mal 10, 20 oder 30 Leute zusammen..


----------



## Bream_Ol (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kann die ganze Argumentation hier größtenteils nachvollziehen. Auch mir sträuben sich die Nackenhaare bei dem Beschluß, der dort herbeigeführt wurde.

Aber....... das Wort _herbeigeführt_ drückt es schon aus.....

Die Definition des VDSF betreffs Gemeinschaftsfischen besteht seit mehr als 10 Jahren und hat seitdem mehr oder weniger kaum zu Problemen geführt. Nun kommt aber jemand daher, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, der diese Aussage für schwammig hält und eine Anfrage zwecks Klärung und vermeintlicher Rechtssicherheit an den Verband in Hamburg stellt. Nun kommt eine Antwort, die aber so gar nicht ins Bild des Fragestellers passt. Tscha und nu ??? Jetzt ist Holland in Not und es herrscht Weltuntergangsstimmung.:c

Was bitteschön habt Ihr denn erwartet ? Denkt immer daran, das wir uns in Deutschland befinden. Der herbeigeführte Beschluß entspricht genau dem Sicherheits- und Absicherungsdenken, das sich mittlerweile durch breite Schichten der Bevölkerung ausgebreitet hat. Wollt Ihr dem Vorstand dort einen Vorwurf machen, das er sich absichert ?

Laut schreien, wenn es nicht nach dem Kram passt, was dort beschlossen wurde, aber eigene Arbeit in Vereinen und Verbänden ??  NADA.... ist ja auch einfacher, zu meckern.....

Wer in einem Eimer mit Fäkalien herumrührt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn es nach Fäkalien riecht 

Wer meint, er müsse unbedingt Rechtssicherheit haben, dem sei gesagt: "Auf hoher See und vor Gericht sind wir alle in Gottes Hand!"
Der Spruch kommt nicht von ungefähr!

Manchmal ist es wirklich besser, Dinge ruhen zu lassen, bzw. nach bisher geübter, ohne zu Problemen führender Praxis, zu verfahren......|kopfkrat

Dies ist meine persönliche Meinung und meine 2 cents zu diesem Thema.....;+


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Ich kann die ganze Argumentation hier größtenteils nachvollziehen. Auch mir sträuben sich die Nackenhaare bei dem Beschluß, der dort herbeigeführt wurde.
> 
> Aber....... das Wort _herbeigeführt_ drückt es schon aus.....
> 
> ...



Deine 2 Cents sind gern genommen und ich kann deine Haltung verstehen. 

Wie nicht anders zu erwarten, kommt jetzt das ABER.

Die Anfrage kam natürlich nicht von ungefähr und hier war es wichtig eine Rechtssicherheit zu erhalten. Der Verband war in keinsterweise genötigt/gezwungen derart zu reagieren.

Er hätte sich nur an die Richtlinie des VDSF halten müssen und erklären, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen nur von Mitgliedern (sprich Vereinen) organisiert werden. Somit wären alle privaten Angler und damit auch die Anglerforen aus dem Schneider gewesen.

Diese Entscheidung hat Nichts mit der Anfrage zutun, diese Meinung gab es schon vorher.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht liegts an der Luft in Hamburg??
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/am-haken-hamburger-luft.html
> 
> ;-))))




*******, zum Atmen verlasse ich jetzt immer die Landesgrenze.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Er hätte sich nur an die Richtlinie des VDSF halten müssen und erklären, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen nur von Mitgliedern (sprich Vereinen) organisiert werden. Somit wären alle privaten Angler und damit auch die Anglerforen aus dem Schneider gewesen.
> 
> Diese Entscheidung hat Nichts mit der Anfrage zutun, diese Meinung gab es schon vorher.


Genausso isses. Aus welchen Gründen auch immer versucht hier der VDSF Hamburg gegen die Interessen der Angler insgesamt etwas durchzudrücken.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Bream_Ol schrieb:


> Was bitteschön habt Ihr denn erwartet ? Denkt immer daran, das wir uns in Deutschland befinden. Der herbeigeführte Beschluß entspricht genau dem Sicherheits- und Absicherungsdenken, das sich mittlerweile durch breite Schichten der Bevölkerung ausgebreitet hat. Wollt Ihr dem Vorstand dort einen Vorwurf machen, das er sich absichert ?



Definitiv und unzweifelhaft.... JA !!!

*Ein Verband, ein Verein hat im Grunde nur eine einzige Daseinsberechtigung, und das ist die Vertretung der Interessen seiner Mitglieder. Nix, aber auch gar nix anderes. *

Leider ist es in vielen Vereinen und Verbänden Gang und Gäbe, deren Existenz als Selbstzweck zu verstehen und auf die Gefahren von außen ( hier sind es in aller erster Linie  gewisse Ableger des Tierschutzes, i.e.S. Tierrechtler ) durch Vermeidung von Konflikten zu reagieren. Gipfelnd in Maßnahmen zum vorauseilenden Gehorsam. 

Im Klartext: 

Durch das ständige nachgeben und vermeiden von Konflikten wird das Recht zu Angeln Stück für Stück demontiert. 
Es festigt sich der Eindruck, dass Verbände und Funktionäre  sehr oft nicht mehr für Ihre Mitglieder arbeiten, sondern für den möglichst langen Erhalt ihrer eigenen Posten und Positionen. Querdenker sind Aufrührer und werden aussortiert. Analogien zur Politik sind durchaus feststellbar und nicht von der Hand zu weisen. 


Das der Verband nicht in der Lage oder Willens ist, seine eigene Definition klar zu vertreten, sondern sich erneut dreht und wendet um die Sache möglichst still und konfliktarm vom Tisch zu bekommen, bestärkt diesen Eindruck. Das ist eindeutig feststellbar durch die stille Weigerung, öffentlich eine klare Stellungnahme abzugeben. 

Möglich ist das, wie so oft im Leben, durch die Lethargie der breiten Masse der Basis. Ignorieren und hoffen, dass es einen anderen trifft. Auflehnen - wenn -  gegen die, welche sich nicht ducken und sich trauen, unangenehme Dinge offen auszusprechen. Jedoch führen diese Leute die Probleme nicht herbei, sondern sie legen sie offen.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dunraven schrieb:
> 
> 
> > nur der Hinweis das zuviel Diskussion auch  schädlich sein kann
> ...



Macht er ja nicht. Du hast meine Aussage aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Der Verband hat nicht gegen die Interessen derer gehandelt die er eigentlich zu vertreten hat. Das ist ja der Kernpunkt den du da mal eben weggelassen hast. Die Definition ist uralt und bisher wurde da nie so gehandelt wie es in Hamburg der Fall ist oder wie es befürchtet wird. Wenn die aber jetzt darauf aufmerksam gemacht werden wie man das lesen kann bzw. was da steht, DANN ist es wirklich zu befürchten das es soweit kommt. Das wollte ich damit aussagen. Die haben selbst nicht bemerkt welchen Unsinn sie verzapft haben und werden (bzw. in Hamburg wohl wurden) darauf aufmerksam gemacht und haben sich dann damit beschäftigt und es so ausgelegt. Nachdem die Diskussion jetzt da ist wird der Verband sich wohl deutschlandweit auch festlegen müssen. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit der Definition an sich und deren Alter zu tun.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass der Verband sich nicht sofort und energisch gegen die Hamburger Auslegung dieser Definition wehrt und die Sache richtig stellt.
> 
> Das lässt befürchten, dass sich der Verband - wie in den von meinen Vorpostern angeführten Beispielen der Vergangenheit - dieser anglerfeindlichen Auslegung anschließen wird. Dem werden wiederum die Vereine in Befürchtung juristischer Nachteile flugs folgen, und schon haben wir den bundesweiten Salat.




Dem stimme ich zu. Nachdem jetzt dieses Thema so breit getreten ist wird der sich sicher damit befassen. Es wird ja auch gefordert das er eingreift. Demnach wird jetzt wohl auch eine Reaktion kommen. Wir hoffen das der Unsinn unterbunden wird, die Beispiele lassen aber befürchten das sie aus aktuellem Anlaß, und der Diskussion darüber, sich evt. auf den Standpunkt stellen das steht da echt so und daran müssen wir uns jetzt bis zur nächsten Versammlung in einem Jahr erstmal halten. #d

Ich bin auch dagegen unnötig Sachen zu beschränken, aber ich kenne leider auch einige Beispiele wo alles gut war bis so ein Depp anfing blöde Fragen zu stellen und ein Vorstand sich dann genötigt sah eine Sache zu definieren. Da man keinen Fehler machen will wurde das dann hart ausgelegt und aus läuft ohne Probleme und keiner sagt was wurde dann durch eine unnötige Diskussion eine Situation die alles andere als gut ist, so das der Depp der die unnötige Diskussion anfing am Ende das Gegenteil von dem erreichte was er wollte und alle anderen das jetzt auslöffeln müssen. :c
Das sind solche Fälle von unnötig Staub aufwirbeln die ich meine. Denn d s die Verbände/Vorstände da eher über vorsichtig sind wenn auf einmal etwas festgelegt werden soll, das wissen wir doch alle.


----------



## schadstoff (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

AHAHAHAHA, jetzt mal ohne Witz, nachdem was ich so in letzter Zeit gehört erfahren habe, dachte ich m,ir im ersten moment des lesens dieses Threads.......nur *V*ögeln,*D*urchmachen,*S*aufen,*F*ischen  .....so ein "Verein" zum Glück kann ich seit unserem zusammenschluss endlich wohin gehen wo ich mag  ohne Doppelzahler zu sein 



#h


----------



## PatrickHH (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dagegen unnötig Sachen zu beschränken, aber ich kenne leider auch einige Beispiele wo alles gut war bis so ein Depp anfing blöde Fragen zu stellen und ein Vorstand sich dann genötigt sah eine Sache zu definieren. Da man keinen Fehler machen will wurde das dann hart ausgelegt und aus läuft ohne Probleme und keiner sagt was wurde dann durch eine unnötige Diskussion eine Situation die alles andere als gut ist, so das der Depp der die unnötige Diskussion anfing am Ende das Gegenteil von dem erreichte was er wollte und alle anderen das jetzt auslöffeln müssen. :c
> .



Da kann ich, als Depp, nur lachen. Jede Frage ist erlaubt, die Antwort rechtfertigt die Frage sogar doppelt!

Von einem Verband, einen Verein, was auch immer, von Leuten die meine Interessen vertreten sollen, kann ich eine fachliche Antwort erwarten. Ich gehe sogar einen Schritt weiter und sage, dass diese Leute die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten müssen. Das ist deren Aufgabe.

Die Anfrage kam von einen Depp aus den eigenen Reihen, sprich von einem Angler. Da Kann/muss ein Verband auch anglerfreundlich reagieren. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.

Ansonsten möchte ich hier nicht weiter als Depp bezeichnet werden, auch nicht im übertragenen Sinne. Jeden seine Meinung, deinen Standpunkt verstehe ich auch aber bitte ohne Depp!

Dankeschön

Patrick


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				Dunraven schrieb:
			
		

> Der Verband hat nicht gegen die Interessen derer gehandelt die er eigentlich zu vertreten hat. Das ist ja der Kernpunkt den du da mal eben weggelassen hast. Die Definition ist uralt und bisher wurde da nie so gehandelt wie es in Hamburg der Fall ist oder wie es befürchtet wird.


*Doch, das hat er!! Gegen die Interessen derer gehandelt, die er zu vertreten hat!*

Und zwar indem er wichtige Punkte der Definition "Gemeinschaftsangeln" des VDSF selber einfach außer acht lässt und somit erst diese Situation heraufbeschwört:
Weder geht es bei einem privaten Treffen um zählen oder wiegen des Fanges, es geht nicht um Vereine/Vereinsmitglieder sondern ist davon unabhängig, es gibt keine festgelegte "Start- oder Endzeit", es fehlt das "gemeinsame Ziel" (sofern man vom Angeln selber absieht, was ja aber nicht gemeint sein kann, da das sonst keinen Sinn macht, das "gemeinsame Ziel" in der Definition extra als Punkt mit  aufzuführen) - all das sind Punkte die der VDSF zur Definition eines Gemeinschaftsfischens selber aufführt und die auf die vom Hamburger VDSF vertretene Meinung in keinster Weise zutreffen. 

Also handelt der Verband  - dabei fällt mir jetzt nichts andere ein als entweder durch bewusste Mißinterpretation der VDSF-Definition zum Gemeinschaftsangeln oder mangels fachlicher Kompetenz (was schlimmer ist, muss sich jeder selber überlegen) - klar gegen Interessen der Angler, die sich eben gerne privat auch zu mehreren treffen und das natürlich auch vorher ausmachen wollen/müssen, sei es "öffentlich" in der Kneipe, im Netz oder auch in der Geschäftsstelle des Verbandes.

Wobei hier ja nur die Angler betroffen sind, die sowas in Foren ausmachen, weil das die einzigen sind, denen man das auch nachweisen könnte. Das wiederum legt mir persönlich nahe, dass es hier um irgendwelche "internen" Hamburger Macht- oder Grabenkämpfe zwischen Verband und manchen Anglern/Anglergruppen geht, aber nicht um die Sache als solche. Denn mit einem solchen Beschluss hat der Verband dann die Handhabe, gegen ihm "mißliebige" Angler(gruppen) vorzugehen. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, wird das auch schon so versucht duchzusetzen - das ist allerdings "Hörensagen" und müsste erst verifiziert werden.

Davon ab wird man sehen in wie weit der Verband reagiert auf die Anfragen. Der VDSF ist ja nicht gerade für eine ausgeprägte Kommunikation bekannt, um das mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. 

Wir werden das aber nicht auf sich ruhen lassen, da hier auch Boardies bei uns betroffen sind (vor allem im PLZ 2 Forum), und das durch entsprechende Nachfragen bei Verbänden (auch Bundesverband), notfalls aber auch bei Behörden, Politik und Hamburger Medien.

Denn hier stellt sich auch die politische Frage nach der Gemeinnützigkeit des Verbandes, wenn dieser statt an den billig von der Stadt gepachteten Gewässern möglichst vielen Anglern möglichst einfachen Zugang zu schaffen,  versucht durch entsprechende Reglementierungen den Zugang zu den billig gepachteten Gewässern den Anglern zu erschweren.

Siehe dazu auch auf der Seite der "Hamburger Behörde für Wirtschaft und Arbeit, -Landwirtschaft und Forsten" in den "Grundsätzen der Angelfischerei":


> IV. Die ordnungsgemäße Angelfischerei stellt eine sinnvolle, soziale und in die Natur eingebundene Betätigung von erheblicher volkswirtschaftlicher Bedeutung dar. Sie weckt und fördert das Verständnis für die Zusammenhänge in der Natur und trägt dazu bei, einen gesunden Lebensraum zu erhalten oder zu schaffen


Wichtig ist dabei das Wort "soziale Betätigung", die ja schon klar stellt, dass es hier auch um gemeinsames Angeln geht. 

Wenn das ein Verband erschwert statt fördert, handelt er damit also gegen diese Grundsätze, denen sich der Hamburger Senat laut dieser Seite verpflichtet fühlt - und nicht "nur" gegen die Interessen der Angler, und stellt damit wie gesagt in meinen Augen seinen Anspruch auf Gemeinnützigkeit in Frage.


----------



## Big Man (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Spartakus schrieb:


> Wann stehen Neuwahlen bei ASVHH an ???
> 
> Es sollte vielleicht ein Präsidium gewählt werden, dass die Interessen der HH-Angler vertritt.
> 
> :m



:m:m:m:m
Aber ich glaube das keiner den/die Posten machen will, denn nölen ist einfacher als machen#q leider 

und Patrick alleine ergibt noch keinen Vorstand.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es hat nix mit der Definition an sich und deren Alter zu tun.
> 
> Fakt ist, dass der Verband sich nicht sofort und energisch gegen die Hamburger Auslegung dieser Definition wehrt und die Sache richtig stellt.



Ich denke die kennen das Problem garnicht. Ich glaube die wissen nicht mal welche Rolle dieses und die anderen Foren für die Angler haben und wie Wichtig sie sind.

@Gardenfly

das mit der DDR habe ich nicht ganz verstanden, bitte erkläre mir das mal in eine PN weil es mich interessiert.

Ich bin immer noch Optimist trotz oder gerade weil ich im VDSF bin. Ich habe den Eindruck dass es bei uns im Landesverband etwas anders/besser läuft. Das soll nicht heißen das es der "Angler"verband ist aber es geht zum größten teil schon um unsere Interessen. 
Leider gibt es auch genug Zank zwischen den 3 Landesverbänden( 1xVDSF und 2xDAV) in Thüringen und einer GBR die Angelvereine Vertritt. Und leider hängt es immer an Personen die denken dass sie Ihre Macht geschenkt bekommen haben und nicht vom Thron gestürzt werden können. Diese persönlich Kraftmeierei geht einem schon auf den Pisser aber da erwarte ich mir Besserung durch den Zusammenschluss.

Ich hoffe und wünsche euch aus HH das man bei einem schönen Glas Alsterwasser man zur Vernunft kommt und mal die Größe hat zu seinen Fehlentscheidungen steht und sie ändert.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich hoffe und wünsche euch aus HH das man bei einem schönen Glas Alsterwasser man zur Vernunft kommt und mal die Größe hat zu seinen Fehlentscheidungen steht und sie ändert.


Da wäre ich dann der erste, der das dann lobt und auch entsprechend publiziert!!!

Alles was den normalen Anglern nützt, wird von uns unterstützt, alles was gegen die Interessen der normalen Angler geht, wird von uns kritisiert und bekämpft..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wir bemühen uns ja wirklich, Licht ins Dunkel dieser Sache zu bringen. Das bedeutet auch, Leute zu fragen, die es wissen müss(t)en.

Vom VDSF-Bundessvorstand kam telefonisch folgende Information zur Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens, wie er auf der Seite des Bundes-VDSF zu finden ist und auf die sich letztlich im Forum des Hamburger Landesverbandes dieser ja auch bezieht:
*Selbstverständlich ist es klar möglich, dass sich Angler im privaten Rahmen (also ohne "Wertungsfischen" etc.) zu Treffen an Gewässern öffentlich  - auch und gerade in Foren - verabreden. *

Gemeinschaftsfischen wird da vom Bundesverband so definiert, wie wir auch sehen - als zeitlich eingegrenzte Veranstaltung von Anglern/Vereinen/Verbänden mit gemeinsamem Ziel und/oder "Wettbewerbscharakter" durch Wertungen etc.-  und nicht so, wie es der Hamburger VDSF zu definieren versucht, um private - z. B. in Foren ausgemachte - Treffen zu unterbinden..

Nach Auskunft des Bundesverbandes reicht deren offizielle Definition vollkommen aus, um in jeder Beziehung dieser Frage bundesweit Rechtsicherheit zu haben und juristisch in diesem Punkt nicht angreifbar zu sein. Dies ist auch das erklärte Ansinnen des Bundesverbandes. 

Eine Ausdehnung resp. Einschränkung dieser Definition kann demzufolge keinen juristischen Hintergrund haben, bzw. ist ein solcher weder erkennbar noch aus dem Hamburger Fischereigesetz abzuleiten...

Die Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens auf der VDSF-Bundesseite stellt aber für die Landesverbände nur die "juristisch sichere Grundlage" dar, nach der auch z. B. laut Tierschutzgesetz etc. niemand einem Angler oder einer Anglergruppe "an den Karren fahren kann". 

Allerdings sind die Landesverbände juristisch selbständig und der Bundesverband hat diesen gegenüber keine Weisungsbefugnis.

*Nun ist es also am Hamburger VDSF-Verband, zu erklären, wieso er sich von der spätestens jetzt klaren Definition des Bundes-VDSF entfernt hat.*

Vor allem auch dann, wenn man die Satzung des VDSF-Verbandes Hamburg mal durchliest.

Zum Beispiel bei "Aufgaben" (des Landesverbandes) im §2 unter Punkt 2:


> Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und der ASV-Mitglieder über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und Naturschutzes



Indem Anfragen von Medien (zum Beispiel durch uns) nicht beantwortet werden, sowie die Mitglieder nicht entsprechend richtig informiert werden, vestößt der Verband in meinen Augen hier gegen die eigene Satzung, nach der er die Öffentlichkeit informieren MUSS. 

Wir werden nun natürlich eine weitere Anfrage an den VDSF-Landesverband starten, bezugnehmend auf die Aussagen des VDSF-Bundersvorstandes und hoffen dann auf Antwort und Klarstellung.


----------



## Dunraven (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Da kann ich, als Depp, nur lachen. Jede Frage ist erlaubt, die Antwort rechtfertigt die Frage sogar doppelt!



Wenn Du Dich so bezeichnen willst ist das Deine Sache, ich habe explizit nicht von Dir gesprochen sondern von anderen Fällen. Und da war das eindeutig ein Depp der eine sehr sehr unnötige Frage gestellt hat, weil die Antwort darauf von vornherein klar war, und der andere Angler absichtlich in eine problematische Situation gebracht hat. Da ging es z.B. um den Setzkescher, der ja ausdrücklich gesetzlich nicht verboten ist. Dieser Depp wollte dann aber das der Verein ihn erlaubt, was so pauschal ja einfach nicht möglich ist. Das Ergebnis (was vorhersehbar war weil der Setzkescher nicht pauschal erlaubt werden kann) war dann ein vereinsinternes Verbot weil dieser Depp da Klarheit haben wollte und ein ja oder nein. Dabei war klar das es eben kein Ja geben kann weil die Rechtslage nicht so deutlich ist und es immer auf den Einzelfall ankommt.



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Von einem Verband, einen Verein, was auch immer, von Leuten die meine Interessen vertreten sollen, kann ich eine fachliche Antwort erwarten. Ich gehe sogar einen Schritt weiter und sage, dass diese Leute die Interessen der Mitglieder vertreten müssen. Das ist deren Aufgabe.



Stimmt. 
In dem Beispiel von mir betrifft es nur einen Bruchteil der Mitglieder, und auch hier im Beispiel betrifft es nur den Teil der Mitglieder, denn wieviele verabreden sich mit mehr als 9 Mann öffentlich zum fischen? Die meisten machen es privat zuhause oder per Telefon. Ein öffentlicher Aufruf das jeder kommen kann ist doch ganz klar die Minderheit. Den Großteil interessiert es nicht., die kennen das Problem deshalb vermutlich auch nicht. Ich betone nochmal, ich will es nicht gut heißen, aber oftmals ist es nur ein Bruchteil der Mitglieder die von solchen Sachen betroffen sind während der schweigenden Mehrheit das egal ist. Evt. finden sie es sogar gut, denn sie verabreden sich nicht in der Größe und ärgern sich evt. sogar wenn der Platz den sie befischen wollen schon von 15 Mann belagert wird. Ich will damit nichts negatives sagen, aber zumindest sollte man sich mal ernsthaft überlegen wieviele Mitglieder sich von solchen Sachen betroffen fühlen und wieviele von solchen Aussagen ihre Interessen nicht berührt sehen, weil sie sowas eh nicht interessiert, bzw. wieviele sowas evt. begrüßen (kann ja auch sein das es da einige gibt die nichts von modernen Medien halten). Ich muss aber feststellen das der Verein/Verband auch die Interessen von Minderheiten schützen soll und muss, wenn sie denn denen der Mehrheit nicht zuwider laufen bzw. es eine Lösung gibt mit der alle leben können.
EDIT: Der Post über diesem zeigt ja diese Lösung.




PatrickHH schrieb:


> Die Anfrage kam von einen Depp aus den eigenen Reihen, sprich von einem Angler. Da Kann/muss ein Verband auch anglerfreundlich reagieren. Ist zumindest meine Meinung.
> 
> Ansonsten möchte ich hier nicht weiter als Depp bezeichnet werden, auch nicht im übertragenen Sinne. Jeden seine Meinung, deinen Standpunkt verstehe ich auch aber bitte ohne Depp!
> 
> ...



Klar sollte er anglerfeundlich reagieren, keine Frage. Ich selbst habe mich in dem anderen Beispiel auch mit anderen (bisher erfolglos) gegen das Verbot gewehrt. Der Verein sieht da auch eine mitgliederfreundliche Regelung, da er ja für die gewünschte Klarheit gesorgt hat und die sorgt ja dafür das kein Mitglied aus Unwissenheit Probleme bekommt, denn durch das Verbot kommt ja keiner erst in die Situation das es zu einer Meinungsverschiedenheit über den triftigen Grund kommt. Aus seiner Sicht dem Großteil der Mitglieder gegenüber eine Regelung die denen Sicherheit bringt. Aus Sicht von wenigen eine unnötige Sache die deutlich über die gesetzliche Regelung hinaus geht und eine Entmündigung der Mitglieder selbst zu beurteilen ob sie einen triftigen Grund haben. 

Und wie gesagt ich habe Dich explizit nicht als Depp bezeichnet, ich habe von anderen Beispielen gesprochen, und da bleibe ich bei der Meinung. Es war nicht auf Dich bezogen. Es war nur ein Beispiel das belegen sollte dass es eben nicht immer gut ist die Klappe aufzureißen (was ja behauptet wurde). Oft ist es berechtigt und nötig, aber eben nicht immer (zumindest nicht dann wenn klar ist das eine Antwort etwas eindeutig nur verschlechtern kann weil eine Verbesserung der Situation nicht möglich ist).

@Thomas9904


> *Doch, das hat er!! Gegen die Interessen derer gehandelt, die er zu  vertreten hat!*


Falsch. Wir reden da gerade aneinander vorbei. Ich rede vom VDSF, der nicht so gehandelt hat bisher (das Problem ist ja jetzt erst mit Hamburg aufgetaucht). Du redest wohl vom Hamburger Verband, bei dem Du wohl recht hast das er an den Interessen (zumindest eines Teils) seiner Mitglieder vorbei gehandelt hat. Ich denke da haben wir uns falsch verstanden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Dunraven: 
Wir sind ja nicht untätig, hat sich gerade zeitlich überschnitten, siehe mein Posting über Deinem..


----------



## Dunraven (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Schönes Posting und wie man sieht auch eine gute Nachricht aus dem Bundes VDSF. Bleibt zu hoffen das Hamburg nun auch nochmal handelt und unnötige Sachen zurück nimmt.


----------



## Franky (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Manchmal ist es ja gar nicht so doof, wenn man von nix eine Ahnung hat... Darum frage ich mich, was denn mit dieser ganzen Aktion des Hamburger Verbands bezweckt werden soll(te)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Darum frage ich mich, was denn mit dieser ganzen Aktion des Hamburger Verbands bezweckt werden soll(te)...


Da kann man eh nur spekulieren..........

Wichtiger ist für mich, dass der Landesverband nach der klaren Aussage des Bundesverbandes seinen Beschluss so revidiert, dass sich Mitglieder des Forums hier (wie natürlich auch Mitglieder in anderen Anglerforen) wieder "gefahrlos" bzw. ungefährdet durch den Landesverband privat in Hamburg verabreden und treffen können..


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hier die zweite Mail an alle Vorstandsmitglieder, deren Mailadressen wir auf der Verbandsseite gefunden haben:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> nachdem unsere Anfrage vom 29.05. 2010 bis auf die uns von ihrem System zugesandte Kopie der Anfrage unbeantwortet blieb, unternehmen wir hiermit nochmal einen Versuch, von Ihnen eine Auskunft zu erhalten.
> 
> Laut Ihrer Satzung (§2, Punkt 2 unter "Aufgaben") sind sie ja auch verpflichtet, "die Öffentlichkeit zu unterrichten"...
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gut geschrieben! Bleibt zu hoffen, dass Ihr/wir eine Antwort bekommen.


----------



## PatrickHH (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ivo schrieb:


> Gelegentlich lese ich hier auch mit.
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde, hat der Hamburger Verband neben seinen Gewässern auch das angrenzende Land gepachtet/erworben oder ist das öffentlicher Raum?



Das Ufer ist öffentlich bzw. in Privatbesitz.



ivo schrieb:


> Sollte letzteres zutreffen schränkt der Verband m.E. die Versammlungsfreiheit ein. Das steht ihm in keiner weiße zu.



Sehe ich nicht so, der ASV Hamburg schränkt ja nicht das Treffen an seinen Gewässern ein, sondern das Angeln. Dazu haben die wohl erstmal das Recht.



ivo schrieb:


> Welches Ziel möchte der Verband mit diesem Beschluss erreichen, Rechtssicherheit oder das Ausschalten vermeintlicher Konkurrenz?
> Ich denke das die Verbände genau so wie die sogenannten Fachzeitschriften einen akuten Verlust an "Interesse" zu verzeichnen haben und aus diesem Grund zu solchen Mitteln greifen um ihre Macht zu demonstrieren.



Kann ich nur spekulieren, die Rechtssicherheit wird es nicht sein, dafür muss man Richlinien nicht so überstrecken.


----------



## chivas (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ivo schrieb:


> Sollte letzteres zutreffen schränkt der Verband m.E. die Versammlungsfreiheit ein. Das steht ihm in keiner weiße zu.



auch das versammlungsgesetz sieht eine grundsätzliche anmeldepflicht für versammlungen unter freiem himmel vor.
außerdem würde ein waffentrageverbot gelten (und da wären dann messer, totschläger, ruten, banksticks etc. waffen im sinne des gesetzes).
ob man das versammlungsgesetz auf das gemeinschaftliche angeln tatsächlich anwenden möchte, sei mal dahingestellt.
es wurde im thread allerdings schon darauf hingewiesen, dass keine versammlung im grundgesetzlichen sinne vorliegt (es würde ja schon an der definition i.s.d. gesetzes scheitern...).

vielleicht kann man ja aus irgend einer quelle erfahren, aus welchem grund der asvhh sich überhaupt in "entscheidungsnot" sah. eine frage zur klarstellung ist ja noch lange kein grund, einen beschluß fassen zu müssen.

mich würden mal wirklich die motive des verbandes interessieren - nur, wenn man weiß, was die verantwortlichen "bedrückt", hat man überhaupt eine diskussionsgrundlage...


----------



## PatrickHH (8. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> mich würden mal wirklich die motive des verbandes interessieren - nur, wenn man weiß, was die verantwortlichen "bedrückt", hat man überhaupt eine diskussionsgrundlage...



Diese Antwort bleibt ja leider aus. Eventuell gibt es wirklich eine Begründung, die allen Zweiflern einleuchten muss. In sämtlichen Diskussionen würde jedoch nicht eine Begründung genannt.


*Blödsinn ein*
Man kann die ganze Geschichte ja auch mal von einer anderen Seite sehen. Bis jetzt dürften nur Mitglieder (Vereine) Gemeinschaftsfischen durchführen. Diese mußten/müssen Wochen vorher die Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden und die Strecke, so wie die Mitgliederzahlen durchgeben.

Jetzt hat der ASV beschlossen, dass auch Foren (als Nichtmitglieder) das Privileg der Vereine bekommen. Noch viel besser, Foren brauchen nur 7 Tage vorher die "Gemeinschaftsfischen" anmelden. Also sind Foren ab dato sogar besser gestellt als Mitglieder. Könnte ja auch sein, dass der ASV Hamburg ein Vorreiter ist und die Anglerforen bald auf die Mitgliederversammlung einläd, so forenfreundlich wie die sind. Eventuell muss man also keine Schikane befürchten, sondern eine Bevorzugung.

Das würde mich als Vorstandsmitglied eines angeschlossenen Vereins ja richtig nerven.*Blödsinn aus*


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Egal wie:
Es mag durchaus eine einleuchtende Begründung geben.

Wenn man aber im Forum des Verbandes nachschaut, was da alles abstruses als "Begründung" zu lesen ist, (FlahMob etc.), hab ich da meine Zweifel.

Aber selbst wenn es eine solche Begründung gibt, dann bleibt die Frage nach der nur als ungenügend zu bezeichnenden Kommunikation - obwohl in der Satzung des Verbandes gerade die Kommunikation mit als eigentliche Aufgabe festgeschrieben ist..

Auf der einen Seite werden Mitglieder mit definitiv falschen Gründen "versorgt" - siehe die Definition "Gemeinschaftsfischen", FlashMob und was da alles noch so rumschwirrt an "Erklärungsversuchen" - auf der anderen Seite werden auch Fragen der Medien nicht beantwortet.

Mich ensetzt so ein Verhalten eines Verbandes, der ja eigentlich die Interessen der Angler vertreten sollte.

Beruhigt bin ich nur darüber, dass vom Bundesverband diese Definition  zum "Gemeinschaftsfischen" richtig gestellt wurde.

Beunruhigt bin ich aber darüber, dass scheinbar trotzdem ein Landesverband seine falschen Definitionen einfach weiter öffentlich verbreiten kann und sich weiterhin darauf berufen. 

Aber wir werden sehen, vielleicht kommt ja noch eine Antwort, die wirklich nachvollziehbar ist.....



PS:
Auf die gestern an alle Vorstandsmitglieder abgeschickte Mail kam bis dato weder eine einzige Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort...


----------



## Fischkoopp (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ws für ein blödsinnn,oder was kommt dennn ooch|kopfkrat;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da wir bisher trotz aller persönlich angemailten Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg weder eine einzige Eingangsbestätigung noch gar eine Antwort erhalten haben, bereiten wir nun ein Schreiben an den VDSF-Bundesverband, sowie die Politik und Medien in Hamburg vor.

Wir halten euch natürlich über alles auf dem laufenden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich hätte die Antwort ja nicht umsonst gerne schriftlich.....

Und zumindest die erste Anfrage MUSS angekommen sein, da ich die übers Formular auf der Seite des Hamburgers Verbands abgeschickt habe und mir von deren System eine Kopie habe schicken lassen (die auch angekommen ist bei mir..)..

Und ich habe beim zweiten Versuch ALLE Vorstandsmitglieder angemailt, deren Mailadresse auf der Seite zu finden waren (ca. 20, grob geschätzt) - einer müsste es da wohl doch gelesen haben.....

Ergebnis wie oben beschrieben - scheinbar ist der Verband nicht an Kommunikation mit den wohl eher als "störend" empfundenen Anglern interessiert - sonst hätte ja zumindest einmal eine Absage kommen können.

Da bleibt nun fast nichts anderes übrig, als eben dann den Weg über die im Senat vertretenen Parteien, die zuständigen Senatoren, den Bürgermeister Ole von Beust und auch den Bundesverband des VDSF zu gehen..

Ich finde es beschämend als Angler wie auch als Redakteur für ein Medium für Angler, dass wir solche VDSF-Verbände haben.

Es wäre deren Aufgabe sich darum zu kümmern, dass Angler nicht weiter belastet werden. Und nicht unsere, da deswegen Druck machen zu müssen und dann von diesen Leuten nicht einmal eine Antwort zu erhalten..

Schlicht beschämend...


----------



## Bream_Ol (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schlicht beschämend...



Achtung! Ironie!!!!

Wenn Du denen mit solch Teufelszeug, wie dem Internet kommst? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Mir scheint, das geschätzte Alter des Vorstandes liegt ziemlich hoch und es soll immer noch Leute geben, die allen Ernstes behaupten, sowas brauche man nicht! #q

Dient ja ohnehin nur zur Hetze und zur Anstiftung zum Hochverrat! :q:q:q:q:q

Achtung! Ironie off!!!


----------



## timo` (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da wir bisher trotz aller persönlich angemailten Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg weder eine einzige Eingangsbestätigung noch gar eine Antwort erhalten haben, bereiten wir nun ein Schreiben an den VDSF-Bundesverband, sowie die Politik und Medien in Hamburg vor.
> 
> Wir halten euch natürlich über alles auf dem laufenden.



Top!
Schön das du/ihr euch da einsetzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Schön das du/ihr euch da einsetzt


Weil es ja auch das Anglerboard betrifft.

Sollte sich diese "seltsame" Ansicht durchetzen - und vielleicht nach Hamburg auch bundesweit - werden viele Treffen die über das Forum hier ausgemacht werden, mehr oder weniger kriminalisiert werden (oder natürlich auch in anderen Anglerforen ausgemachte private Treffen!).

Da macht es auch nichts, dass sowas praktisch einfachst zu umgehen ist und auch nicht wirklich kontrollierbar. 

*Da geht es ums Grundsätzliche:*
Es kann schlicht nicht sein, dass "Angler"verbände statt Anglern zu helfen, diese durch eine  - bewusste oder aus mangelnder Kompetenz - falsche Definition des "Gemeinschaftsfischens" zu Umgehungsmaßnahmen "zwingen".

Das dann entsprechende Anfragen vom VDSF in Hamburg komplett ignoriert werden, zeigt auch deutlich, was man als Angler von so einem "Angler"Verband erwarten kann - Leider!

*Nur damit man hier auch nochmal mitbekommt, um was es geht:*
Aus welchem Grund auch immer setzt der Hamburger VDSF private Treffen, die in Anglerforen ausgemacht werden, gleich mit von Vereinen und Verbänden organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Obwohl auf der Seite des Bundes-VDSF und nach telefonischer Auskunft des Bundesvorstandes die Definition für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen klar und eindeutig ist und *NICHT auf solche private Treffen angewandt werden kann*:

*Die Bedingungen für Gemeinschaftsfischen sind wohlbekannt und auch nicht neu. *

Neu ist lediglich eine Ausweitung des Begriffs " Gemeinschaftsfischen " von organisierten Veranstaltungen auf rein private, zwang- und formlose Treffen von Menschen mit einem gemeinsamen Grundinteressen.  

*Der VdSF (Bund) bezieht sich folgendermaßen auf das Gemeinschaftsfischen: *
( Auszüge aus der Verlautbarung der HP des Bundesverbandes ) 



> _Gemeinschaftsfischen sind fischereiliche Veranstaltungen, an denen mehr als 10 Angler oder Angler aus mehreren Vereinen teilnehmen, die *innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit* an einem Gewässer *unter gleicher Zielvorgabe fischen*.  _
> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> _6. Jeder Teilnehmer ist für die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen neben dem Veranstalter selbst verantwortlich._


 
*Das impliziert, dass für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen folgende Bedingungen erfüllt sein müssen. 
*
1.) Neben der Kopfzahl muss eine wie auch immer gestaltete Organisation vorhanden sein. Beginn *und* Ende der Veranstaltung müssen feststehen und die Teilnehmer müssen eine gemeinsame Zielvorgabe haben. Das bedeutet, dass über das reine angeln hinaus ein bestimmtes zu erreichendes Ziel vorgegeben sein muss, wie auch immer dieses lautet.

2.) Benötigt ein Gemeinschaftsfischen immer einen Veranstalter. Ein Veranstalter hat sich u.a. um die Organisation, den Ablauf und die Form der Veranstaltung zu kümmern und diese zu betreuen. Alleine aus der Tatsache heraus, dass irgendjemand zu einem Treffen ja den ersten Schritt tun muss um überhaupt mit anderen in Kontakt treten zu können, kann man diesen nicht automatisch zum Veranstalter erklären. 



Wenn z.B. jemand in einem Internetforum schreibt: 
" Ich möchte am xy am Gewässer sowieso angeln gehen. Ich werde so gegen 8 Uhr am Wasser sein. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen ? ", 
so ist daraus keinerlei Veranstaltungscharakter und somit kein Gemeinschaftsfischen abzuleiten. Und zwar ganz unabhängig davon, wieviele Angler sich später dort einfinden.


Welche Interessen oder auch vielleicht private "Kleinkriege" in Hamburg dazu geführt haben, dass der dortige Anglerverband das anders sehen und handhaben will, darüber kann man jedoch natürlich nur spekulieren.


Vielleicht sollten Hamburger Funktionäre auch mal rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze dazu lesen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf
oder auch:
http://www.asv-ems.de/bilder_kai/NuR07.pdf

*In Hessen zum Beispiel ist der Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen klar geregelt und definiert (sollten sich die Hamburger mal ein Beispiel nehmen):*


> § 1
> (1) Gemeinschaftliches Fischen ist eine Veranstaltung mit mindestens sieben Personen, deren Zeitpunkt, Ort *und
> Dauer* durch Ausschreibung, Aushang oder sonstige Bekanntmachung *vom Veranstalter *festgelegt wird.


*Trifft also nie auf privat ausgemachte Treffen zu!*


----------



## PatrickHH (9. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ich sehe es ebenso, es ist nicht nur absoluter Unfug und entbehrt jeder Grundlage ein Forumstreffen mit Gemeinschaftsfischen auf eine Schiene zu setzen, auch ist es nicht möglich für User diesen Beschluß umzusetzen. Selbst wenn der Wille da wäre.

Der User müßte 7 Tage vor Angelbeginn ein Anmeldestop aussprechen, da zu diesen Zeitpunkt die Anmeldung (inklusive Mitgliederanzahl) an den ASV Hamburg gesendet werden muss.

Spontan dürfte sich kein anderer Kollege mehr dazugesellen.
Weiter müßte der User für das gesamte Treffen und alle anderen Angler die Fangstatistik führen und nach dem Angeln an den ASVHH schicken. Der eine User müsste sicherstellen, dass Widerhaken angedrückt sind und alle Kollegen über die nötigen Papiere verfügen. Der User müßte auch das Angeltreffen beenden, da dieser die Verantwortung für das Treffen tragen würde.

Mit:"Ich haue ab,Leute. Euch noch viel Glück!" ist es da nicht getan.  

Weitere Konsequenzen wären:

-Kein gemeinsames Angeln am Eichbaumsee
-Kein gemeinsames Angeln am Hohendeichersee
-Kein gemeinsames Angeln am Hummelsee
-Kein gemeinsames Angeln auf Hecht
-Kein gemeinsames Angeln auf Zander


Was bin ich froh, dass ich in Hamburg wohne. #d

Und nochmal, der VDSF Bundesverband spricht in seiner Definition ausschließlich von Vereinen und Vereinsveranstaltungen. Das dieses auch auf private Angler und private Angeltreffen ausgelegt werden kann ist nicht erkennbar und wie ich hier lesen konnte, auch nicht gewollt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nach unseren Veröffentlichungen im Magazin und Forum bekamen wir eine Menge Mails und Anrufe aus Hamburg und dem Hamburger Umland. Wir sind gerade dabei, das alles zu sortieren und einzuordnen. Das ist eine Riesenmenge Material, so dass das auch seine Zeit dauern wird.

Inzwischen scheint es sich aber abzuzeichnen, als ob da ein Privatkrieg zwischen Personen aus dem Vorstand des ASV Hamburg und Personen aus verschiedenen lokalen Hamburger Anglerforen läuft unter Einbeziehung der Behörden. Soweit kann man das auch ohne Antworten oder Stellungnahmen des Hamburger VDSF-Verbandes bis jetzt annehmen.

Darum haben wir jetzt sowohl Herrn Mohnert, den Vorsitzenden des Bundes-VDSF dazu angeschrieben (einmal als Mail (mit Kopie an den Bundesvorstand des DAV, da das ja auch die geplante Fusion mit berühren kann)) und einmal als Fax, damit niemand behaupten kann, die Anfrage wäre nicht eingegangen. Denn wenn der Bundesverband da nicht reagiert, werden wir auf jeden Fall weiter dran bleiben. 

Und wir haben eine Mail an die Behörde geschickt, mit der Bitte zur Überprüfung ihrer Aussagen hinsichtlich geltenden Rechtes in Hamburg. Den Weg über den zuständigen Senator und die im Senat vertreten Parteien behalten wir uns dabei vor.

Wir werden da weiterhin dranbleiben und weiter recherchieren - auch wenn das mehr als schwierig ist bei diesen verworrenen Zuständen in Hamburg.

Die eigentliche Frage - warum der gesamte Vorstand des Hamburger Landesverbandes über die gesetzlichen Regelungen sowie den Regelungen des Bundes-VDSF hinausgehende Restriktionen für Angler einstimmig beschließt - bleibt davon zuerst einmal unberührt. 

Je mehr wir da aber recherchieren, desto mehr verdichtet sich der Eindruck, dass hier persönliche Kleinkriege ausgefochten werden - und das alles zum Nachteil der Anglerschaft sowohl in Hamburg wie auch bundesweit.


----------



## Herbynor (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke Thomas 9904,
dass Du Dich für uns Angler und das Forum so einsetzt und wie 
(ganz toll), ich bin begeistert. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich, darum noch mal mein Dankeschön !
MfG Herbynor


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Klingt ja selbst für einen Nicht-Hamburger spannend ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Das ist nicht selbstverständlich,


Wie gesagt, für uns schon, da ja auch das Forum hier dirrekt betroffen ist, in dem ja auch  viele Treffen gerade auch in Hamburg ausgemacht werden..

Wir bleiben dran, und wenn wir nach der Behörde über den zuständigen Senator Axel Gedaschko bis hin zu Bürgermeister Ole von Beust müssen, von den Parteivorsitzenden (ob Koalition oder Opposition); vom Landesverband VDSF-Hamburg (der ja weiterhin beharrlich nicht antwortet) über den Bundesverband-VDSF bis zum DAV, sofern auch der Bundesverband-VDSF es nicht für nötig hält, zu antworten.

Denn dann müssen sich die DAV - Verantwortlichen wirklich überlegen , mit was für Leuten sie da fusionieren wollen...

Denn es kann schlicht nicht sein, dass wie in Hamburg Leute aus "Angler"Verbänden diese dazu nutzen, private Kleinkriege zum Schaden aller Angler auszufechten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich krieg grade täglich neue Infos rein, Mails von Behörden an Angler, vom VDSF-Bund an Angler etc....

Wir warten dagegen immer noch auf unsere Antworten von Behörden und Verband..

Wir sind gerade dabei, das alles zeitlich und inhaltlich aufzudröseln und aufzuschreiben, ich bitte da auf Grund der vorliegenden Masse an Infos aber noch um Geduld.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich habe nun übers Wochenende alles bis jetzt vorliegende Material in zeitliche Reihenfolge gebracht.

Mir fehlt noch der Eingang zweier eidestattlicher Versicherungen, dann werde ich zur Veröffentlichung schreiten.

Aber schön ist da alles nicht, wenn man das mal dann so zusammengefasst liest...
;-(((((((


----------



## Galen (14. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

... veröffentlichen heisst, dass du hier in diesem Thread veröffentlichst, oder meinst du damit ein anderes "mediales Organ"?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hier im Thread und in www.Anglerpraxis.de


----------



## XDrMGX (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

iich bin ja einfach mal dafuer, das jeder Hamburg Angler ne anfrage stellt.

Ich wuerde dann fuer jeden Tag eine Anfrage im voraus stellen. 
Einfach den Text 365x kopieren mit nem anderen Datum. Dann einfach losschicken als buendel (ist billiger)
das sollen einfach mal  500 Hamburger angler machen.
Ergibt 182500 Anfragen. Ich will mal sehen, was die dann machen 
Wenn das Gesetzt aber nicht gekippt wird, stelle ich fuer die naechsten 5 Jahre jeden Tag eine Anfragen. Ich glasub man muss auch schreiben wo man angeln will oder?
Dann schreibe ich auf jedenfall 365*10 Standorte.
Wenn das wiederum 500 Angler machen sind es nun ueber 1,8Mio anfragen. Arme Baeume die man opfern muss durch das Papier, aber so ist man auf jedenfall auf der sicherenseite, dass man jeden Tag losgehen kann...


----------



## ernie1973 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also:

In Kurzform mal meine Meinung dazu:

1. Nur weil jemand als erster die Idee hatte, in einem Forum andere zum Mitangeln zu motivieren, ist er NICHT automatisch auch "Veranstalter"!

2. Verletzt eine andere Auslegung des Veranstalterbegriffs und des Begriffs "Gemeinschaftsfischen" durch die Behörden jeden einzelnen Angler zumindest in seinem Grundrecht aus Art. 2 I GG.

3. Eine Rechtfertigung für den Eingriff in die allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit eines jeden einzelnen Anglers, der gerne einfach nur (ohne gemeinsame "Zielvorgaben" usw.) gemeinsam mit anderen angeln gehen möchte, ist nicht ersichtlich und auch noch nicht dargelegt worden.

4. Sollte mal jemand einen rechtsmittelfähigen Bescheid erwirken, um das Ganze von Richtern überprüfen zu lassen.

5. Bekomme ich dort eine Gastkarte?...ich hätte schon Lust, mal einfach so mit einigen Boardies dort zu angeln, weil ich mich alleine am Wasser so fürchte, angesichts der zunehmenden Gewalt und Kriminalität gegenüber Anglern würde ich mich als Angler in einer größeren Gruppe deutlich sicherer fühlen !?! *g*

Ernie


----------



## Bream_Ol (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> 5. Bekomme ich dort eine Gastkarte?...ich hätte schon Lust, mal einfach so mit einigen Boardies dort zu angeln, weil ich mich alleine am Wasser so fürchte, angesichts der zunehmenden Gewalt und Kriminalität gegenüber Anglern würde ich mich als Angler in einer größeren Gruppe deutlich sicherer fühlen !?! *g*
> 
> Ernie


*Ironie on*
Um Gottes Willen.....Größere Gruppe ?  Das wäre eine Zusammenrottung von zwielichtigen Gestalten....... Geht gar nicht....... 
*Ironie off*


----------



## Plumpsangler (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auf den 1. Blick betrachtet halt ich auch die gemachten Beschlüsse der ASV HH für überzogen, schwer nachvollziehbar und nicht akzeptabel.
Für mich waren und sind "Gemeinschaftsangeln" eigentlich nur durch einen Verein organisierbar, der dieses Fischen entsprechend beim Verband (soweit es sich um ein Verbandsgewässer handelt) dann auch anmeldet.
Der Verein ist der Organisator, Veranstalter und letztendlich auch Verantwortliche.

Private Treffen und Verabredungen als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu sehen, würde man wohl zunächst nicht drauf kommen.

Nur denke ich, wenn man die Sache etwas genauer "durchleuchtet", der Verband davor Angst (reine Vermutung von mir) hat, dass durch die "neuen Medien" wie Internet und speziell diverse Foren sich Treffen an den Verbandsgewässern häufen, die über das normale Maß eines privaten Treffens von 3 oder 4 Leuten hinaus geht.

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen des VDSF vor etlichen Jahren so formuliert wurde und es seiner Zeit noch keine Interforen in diesem Maße gab. Es stellte sich halt so eine Frage nicht.
Und wenn durch solch einen Forumsaufruf tatsächlich 20 oder 30 Angler sich einfinden und das ganze dann noch mit Grillen usw abgeht (vielleiht bekomt  der Fänger des größten Fisches sogar einen preis, der von irgend jemand gestiftet wurde etc.), ist vielleicht doch die Frage zu stellen, ob so etwas nicht doch schon ein "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ist.
Zu mal die Fischereibehörde in Hamburg vorschreibt, dass Angeln mit mehr als 20 Personen ihr anzuzeigen sind.

Vergessen sollte man auch nicht, dass die Hamburger Verbandsgewässer von jedem Angler kostenlos genutzt werden dürfen, der in einem im ASV HH organsierten Verein Mitglied ist.

Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn der Vorstand des ASV HH hierzu auch mal klar Stellung beziehen könnte (ich meine seine Beweggründe), dann müsste man nicht permanent spekulieren ... .

Ich möchte abschließend anmerken, dass ich bestimmt nicht für den Beschluss des ASV HH bin, aber man sollte immer beide Seiten sehen und vor allem warum solch ein Beschkuss gefasst wurde, wobei ich mich nur wiederholen kann, dass die Informationspolitik des ASV HH verbesserungsfähig ist ... .


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Schön wäre es natürlich, wenn der Vorstand des ASV HH hierzu auch mal klar Stellung beziehen könnte (ich meine seine Beweggründe), dann müsste man nicht permanent spekulieren ... .


Was wir ohne Erfolg ja von Anfang an versuchen.
Aber nicht nur der Hamburger Verband, auch von der Behörde bekommen wir keine Antwort.



> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen des VDSF vor etlichen Jahren so formuliert wurde und es seiner Zeit noch keine Interforen in diesem Maße gab


Das gilt auch für Treffen, die im Vereinsheim, am Telefon oder sonstwie "öffentlich mitkriegbar" bekannt gemacht werden, hat also nix grundsätzlich "nur" - aber eben auch, weil am leichtesten verfolgbar, mit Foren zu tun.

*Noch dazu kann jeder Angler, der zu einer Gruppe kommt an Verbandsgewässern, die damit die Zahl von 10 Anglern überschreitet als Teilnehmer eines nicht genehmigten Gemeinschaftsfischens gesehen werden, mit allen daraus resultierenden Folgen bis hin zu Vereins/Verbandsausschluss...* 

Zumal ja nirgends steht oder bekannt gegeben wurde, wie man sich als Angler verhalten muss, um nicht einer Gruppe zugerechnet werden zu können (reichen da 3 Meter Abstand? 5 Meter? Außer Sichtweite?)

Dass der VDSF (Bund) seit den 90er Jahren diese Definitionen nicht mehr den aktuellen Geschehnissen angepasst hat, spricht ja auch Bände, egal ob c+r, Setzkescher, oder eben Gemeinschaftsangeln. Davon ab kann nach der VDSF-Bund - Definition eben gerade ein solches privates Treffen nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen werden. Was ja auch der Vorstand des VDSF-Bund telefonisch so gesagt hatte.

Der ASV-Hamburg befindet sich da deutschlandweit alleine mit seiner Sichtweise...

Aber, zum Thema VDFS-Bund: 
Obwohl es inzwischen Urteile gibt, die z. B. auch das umsetzen von Fischen als tierschutzrechtlich unbedenklich für Gemeinschaftsfischen halten und auch  Setzkescher in vernünftiger Handahabung erlaubt sind, ist ein "Unterscheidungsmerkmal" des VDSF zwischen erlaubtem Gemeinschaftsfischen und unerlaubtem Wettangeln immer noch der Gebrauch des Setzkeschers...

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, ob und womit wir als normale Angler solche Verbände verdient haben??

Aber wie gesagt, voraussichtlich morgen oder übermorgen werden wir unser gesammeltes Material veröffentlichen - Ihr werdet entsetzt sein...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da die Gefahr immer noch besteht, dass der VDSF-Bund sich diese Definition des ASV Hamburg auch zu eigen macht, da noch keine eindeutige Absage dazu kam, und das dann alle Angler betreffen würde, schiebe ich das vom Forum "PLZ 2" ins Forum "Angeln Allgemein".


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Noch weit vor der ( realistischen ) Gefahr, dass der Bundesverband das macht, sehe ich die, dass noch andere Landesverbände/ Vereine auf diesen Zug aufspringen. 

Sich für die Zustände in Hamburg nicht zu interessieren, weil es einen selbst ( noch ) nicht direkt betrifft, ist äußerst kurzsichtig.

Man muss immer daran denken dass, wenn sich sowas mal eingebürgert hat, es im Grunde unumkehrbar ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Stimmt vollkommen..


----------



## angler1996 (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

auf so einen Mist können nur Deutsche kommen
( wär ich doch in Norwegen geblieben)
Wie- wenn ich mich mit einigen Freunden während des Fischens zum Kaffee treffe- organisierte Verabstaltung?, weil wir abgesprochen habe , dass einer den Kaffee und der andere die Butterbemme mitbringt?
Ich will weg.
Sorry für OT, aber nach 3 Wochen nicht in D-Land, naja ich sag nix.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung des Artikels für Anglerpraxis, Ausgabe Juli.
Stand 18.06.2010



> *Vorbemerkung:*
> Wir haben versucht sowohl mit dem ASV Hamburg wie auch mit der zuständigen Behörde (BWA) in Hamburg in Kontakt zu treten, um Gründe für die in Deutschland einmalige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg sowie die daraus für Angler resultierenden Gefahren und Einschränkungen zu erfahren.
> 
> Dazu bekamen wir bis jetzt aber keinerlei Antwort. Also mussten wir uns ans recherchieren machen, denn was dadurch auf Angler zukommen kann, ist in der Konsequenz erschreckend:
> ...


*Skandal bei Hamburger Behörden?​*
*Lassen sich Hamburger Behördern von Verbandsmitgliedern für private Kleinkriege mißbrauchen?​*
Nach unseren Recherchen, Telefonaten, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen kann man das zumindest vermuten. Es ist schon erstaunlich, auf was für Gedanken man da  kommen kann, wenn man die zeitliche Abfolge der Ereignisse mal unvoreingenommen betrachtet. Da ist es sicherlich kein Wunder, wenn Behörden und Verbände bei der Bevölkerung nicht gerade das haben, was man einen guten Ruf nennt.

Das eine sind aber ja nur die Ereignisse an sich - das andere die "Kommunikation" bei Nachfragen, auch und gerade was den VDSF angeht. Das scheint so ein bisschen wie bei der katholischen Kirche und dem Umgang mit straffällig gewordenen Mitarbeitern: Alles unter der Decke halten, solange es nur geht, bloss nix nach außen lassen.. 

Aber auch die Hamburger Behörde (BWA) hat sich da nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert. Eine plötzliche Kehrtwendung in den Auskünften mit einer Argumentation, die direkt vom VDSF-Hamburg geschrieben scheint. Und das obwohl der VDFS-Bund diese Sichtweise des ASV Hamburg für falsch hält. 

Ich würde vielleicht nicht so weit gehen, den ASV-Hamburg als "Angelverhinderungsverband" zu bezeichnen, aber es fällt mir schwer, ihn als Vertreter der Anglerschaft zu akzeptieren.

Denn auch gerade, wenn man einmal nachschaut, was der Verband selber veröffentlicht oder was man über die Tätigkeiten des Verbandes in den letzten Jahren so mitbekam. Denn da kann es einem so vorkommen, als ob  der Verband sich selber größtmögliche Vorteile sichern will, andere Angler dagegen soweit als möglich reglementieren. Und dazu auch bereit ist, bei manchen Sachverhalten eine etwas "eigene" Sichtweise zu vertreten.

Hier möchte ich mich beim Kollegen Ralle 24 und Honeyball bedanken, die mir da fleissig helfen um überhaupt in dem Wust der Infos den Überblick zu behalten. Nachfolgend einige "Seltsamkeiten"; auf die wir da gestoßen sind, bevor es dann zur eigentlichen Sache kommt.. 



> *Öffentlichkeitsarbeit??*
> Dass man im ASV Hamburg Presse und Öffentlichkeit scheut, ist ja scheinbar auch nichts Neues. Als der ASV nach Gründung des Vereines Anglerfreunde Nord e.V. diesen wieder aus dem Verband raushaben wollte, gab es auch damals trotz vieler Nachfragen der örtlichen Presse keinerlei Statement vom Verband. Es wurden wohl Telefonate abgebrochen, Mails nie beantwortet und einem Fernsehteam wurde ein Interview verwehrt, so dass nur die Fassade der Geschäftsstelle gefilmt werden konnte. Das scheint also beim ASV Hamburg System zu haben - ob es (gute?) Gründe für diese Scheu vor der Öffentlichkeit gibt??
> 
> *Wasser predigen, Wein trinken...*
> ...


Nach diesen einleitenden Erläuterungen nun die von uns recherchierte zeitlicher Abfolge, was wie passiert ist  in Hamburg - bzw. nach vorliegenden Infos passiert sein könnte. Dann kann sich jeder dazu seine eigene Meinung bilden.

*Es gärt in Hamburgs Anglerwelt..*​Ein Mitglied des Vorstandes des ASV Hamburg tritt wegen inhaltlicher und persönlicher Differenzen zurück. Es gab ein kleines, lokales Hamburger Forum für Angler. In diesem wurden auch immer wieder unter Anglern private Treffen zum gemeinsamen Angeln verabredet an Hamburger freien und auch an Verbandsgewässern. Auch unter Beteiligung des zurückgetretenen Vorstandsmitgliedes. 

Anscheinend bekam der Verband bzw. Personen aus dem Verband das mit. Denn Kontrollen dieser ja in diesem kleinen Forum veröffentlichten Treffen nahmen auf einmal deutlich zu. Dieses Forum existiert nicht mehr (Domain ging auf den ASV Hamburg über).

Statt dessen gibt es nun ein anderes, unabhängiges lokales Forum. Und da wurden angeblich "unter der Hand" schon ebenfalls massive Kontrollen  - insbesondere im Hinblick auf "Gemeinschaftsfischen" im Sinne des ASV-Hamburg Vorstandes - angekündigt. Und es gab bei solch privaten Treffen auch schon nach Zeugenaussagen den Versuch, diese   seitens der Aufseher "zu sprengen", da angeblich "Gemeinschaftsfischen" und nicht privat. Da aber auch ein Vorstandsmitglied des ASV Hamburg nach Zeugenaussagen bei diesem privaten Treffen dabei war, ging das nochmal glimpflich ab für die Anwesenden. 
Das betraf auch in anderen Foren ausgemachte Treffen an Hamburger Gewässern, die verstärkt kontrolliert wurden.

Dass dies natürlich bei den beteiligten Anglern Befremden sowie Fragen aufwirft, ist wohl verständlich.

In zeitlicher Abfolge daher jetzt mal die Ereignisse:
*1.: *
Es gab wegen dieser stattgefundenen und  "angekündigten" "Spezialkontrollen" Fragen an den zuständigen Referenten im Forum des ASV Hamburg ( http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de ), wie Gemeinschaftstreffen  vom ASV Hamburg nun eigentlich definiert werden. Und ob private Treffen von Anglern, die in Foren ausgemacht werden, auch als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden. Der Referent antwortete, er könne keine rechtssichere Auskunft geben, gehe aber davon aus, dass es als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden würde.

*1.2:*
Wegen dieser Rechtsunsicherheit rief der Fragesteller aus dem Forum beim BWA in Hamburg (Gesprächspartner waren Frau Hahn und Herr Lubczyk) an. Es wurde ihm von beiden bestätigt, dass auch private Treffen von Anglern in Hamburg an freien Gewässern, die in Internetforen ausgemacht wurden, aber keinen Wettkampfcharakter haben, nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden würden.
Eidestattliche Versicherung zum Telefonat liegt vor.

*1.3: *
Auf einmal war dann im Forum des ASV Hamburg der dann viel diskutierte Beschluss zu lesen. In dem wurden generell solche privat ausgemachten Treffen als ""Gemeinschaftsangeln" im Sinne des Hamburger Fischereigesetzes" bezeichnet. 
Und zwar unabhängig davon, ob sie im Internet (Foren), im Vereinshaus, oder sonst "öffentlich" ausgemacht wurden, so dass das jeden Hamburger Angler betrifft!
Als Grund angegeben wurde das Hamburger Fischereigesetz sowie die Definition des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" des VDSF-Bund.
Das war *nach* dem Telefonat des Fragestellers mit dem Fischereiamt, in dem diesem vom Amt ja das Gegenteil bestätigt wurde (s.o.)...

*2.: *
Nun gab es darauffolgend natürlich sowohl im Forum des ASV Hamburg wie auch in weiteren Anglerforen Diskussionen um den Beschluss. Der hätte ja zur Folge, dass sich kein Angler mehr sicher sein konnte, dass er nicht gegen sein Willen bei einer Kontrolle (weil er zum Beispiel zu nahe bei anderen Anglern steht) zu einem "nicht angemeldeten Gemeinschaftsfischen" gezählt werden würde. Und dann auch unter den angedrohten Sanktionen des Verbandes, bis hin zum Entzug der Erlaubniskarte oder Rauswurf aus dem Verein/Verband zu leiden hätte...

Der ASV Hamburg erlässt wegen dieser Diskussionen einen weiteren Vorstandsbeschluss (bzw. die Erklärung des vorangegangen), um das alles etwas abzuschwächen. Danach sollen in Foren ausgemachte Treffen grundsätzlich ab einer Personenzahl von 10 Personen in Verbandsgewässern als Gemeinschaftsfischen anzusehen sein. Mit Hinweis auf das Hamburger Fischereigesetz und die Behörde sowie die VDSF-Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen des Bundesverbandes.

Dieser Beschluss  - wie auch der vorige - wurde allerdings nirgends öffentlich gemacht. Er war nur im Forum des ASV Hamburg zu lesen. Und auch dieser neue Beschluss/Beschlusskommentar beeinhaltet nach wie vor die Gleichsetzung privater Treffen von Anglern am Wasser mit von wem auch immer organisierten Veranstaltungen. Und auch mit den  angedrohten Konsequenzen durch den Verband.

*3.: *
In vielen Foren, darunter natürlich auch im Anglerboard, wurde dieser Beschluss diskutiert und nicht von den Anglern verstanden/mitgetragen. Wir haben dann von der Redaktion aus den ASV Hamburg angeschrieben, mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme. Denn schliesslich würde diese Sichtweise des Hamburger VFDS-Verbandes auch das Forum im Anglerboard betreffen. Auch hier werden viele Treffen ausgemacht. Mitglieder vom Forum hier, die nicht zufällig den Beschluss im Forum des ASV Hamburg gelesen hätten, würden dann eventuell bei Kontrollen entsprechend sanktioniert werden - nur weil ein Landesverband des VDSF plötzlich das Gemeinschaftsfischen anders auslegt, als das in ganz Deutschland üblich ist.

Eine Kopie dieser Anfrage erhielten wir vom Mailserver des Verbandes zurückgeschickt, so dass die Mail auf jeden Fall angekommen ist. Eine Antwort haben wir bis heute nicht bekommen.

*4.:* 
Um Rechtssicherheit zu bekommen, fragten auch weitere Angler direkt bei der Behörde im Hamburg per Mail nach, wie sich das nun  eigentlich verhält. Die Antwortmail der Behörde stand plötzlich im krassen Gegensatz zur vorherigen telefonischen Auskunft. Sie spiegelte nun sowohl in Inhalt und Wortwahl den Standpunkt des ASV Hamburg wider. 

Das legt natürlich sowohl vom Inhalt wie von der zeitlichen Abfolge her den Verdacht nahe, dass es da inzwischen Gespräche zwischen Verbandvorstandssmitgliedern und der Behörde gegeben haben muss. Denn plötzlich wurde von der Behörde die zuvor telefonisch gegebene Aussagen ins Gegenteil verkehrt. Und auch die Behörde verwendete nun die bundesweit einmalige Definition des ASV Hamburg, das private Treffen von Anglern gleichzusetzen sind mit von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*5.:*
Uns wurden die Mails inklusive der Antworten der Behörde zugesandt, und wir waren entsetzt. 

Auffällig dabei ist nämlich, dass in einer Antwort der Behörde behauptet wird:


> "Der Begriff des Wettfischens (der gesetzliche Begriff lautete „Wettkampfangeln“) ist seit 2007 aus dem HmbFischG gestrichen und durch den Begriff „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ ersetzt worden."


Dabei ist auf Seiten der Hamburger Behörden im aktuell geltenden Gesetz folgendes zu lesen, §11, Absatz 3 (Gemeinschaftsfischen), *mit Änderungen vom 10.04.07*, ebenso auf dem Downlod, der auf den VDSF-Seiten angeboten wird:


> 3) Der Veranstalter eines Gemeinschaftsfischen nach Absatz 2 hat der zuständigen Behörde innerhalb eines Monats nach der Veranstaltung eine Liste der beim *Wettkampfangeln *gefangenen Fische nach Art, Größe und Gesundheitszustand zu übersenden.


Auch wenn das Gesetz entsprechend geändert wurde im Wortlaut, sind auch davon ja nur Veranstalter und keine Privatpersonen betroffen. Interessant aber, dass es bisher weder Behörde noch VDSF schafften, das innerhalb fast 3 Jahren auf ihren Seiten richtig zu stellen. Ob man so etwas im allgemeinen Sinne dann mit "Kompetenz" bezeichen kann, darf man sicher als Frage in den Raum stellen.

Auch wir haben uns natürlich auf den Wortlaut des auf den Seiten der Hamburger Behörden veröffentlichten Fischereigesetzes verlassen. Wobei das aber ja nur ein weiterer Punkt wäre, der nahelegt, dass die Auslegung des Gesetzes durch den ASV Hamburg und nachfolgend jetzt auch der Behörde nicht im Sinne des Gesetzgebers ist. Sondern dass dieser, wie in anderen Bundesländern auch üblich, sehr wohl einen Unterschied macht zwischen privaten Treffen von Anglern und von wem auch immer organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen.

*6.: *
Einem unserer Redakteure lies das keine Ruhe, und er führte ein Telefonat mit Herrn Mohnert, dem Vorsitzenden des VDSF-Bundesverbandes. In diesem wurde bestätigt, dass die Aussagen und Ansichten des Hamburger VDSF-Verbandes zur Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht im Einklang mit der Definition des Bundesverbandes steht, und es grundsätzlich kein Problem wäre, sich privat in Internetforen zu verabreden und dass das dann nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden kann..

Die Definition des Bundesverbandes sei absolut ausreichend, um jedem Landesverband und Verein Rechtsicherheit zu gewährleisten. Diese seien jedoch als eigenständige Rechtsformen nicht an die Definition des Bundesverbands gebunden. 

Eine eidestattliche Versicherung zu diesem Telefonat liegt vor.

*7.: *
Auf Grund dieser ganzen Geschichte haben wir dann zum zweiten Mal alle Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg - deren Mailadressen auf der ASV Hamburg-Seite zu finden waren - persönlich angemailt und um eine Stellungnahme gebeten. Bis heute kam dazu weder eine Eingangsbestätigung noch eine Antwort. Womit der Verband in unseren Augen gegen die eigene Satzung verstösst:
*Satzung ASV Hamburg, unter Aufgaben im §2 unter Punkt 2:*


> Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und der ASV-Mitglieder über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und Naturschutzes


Indem Anfragen von Medien nicht beantwortet werden, vestößt der Verband hier gegen die eigenen Satzung, nach der er die Öffentlichkeit informieren MUSS.

*8.:* 
Nachdem wiederum keine Antwort vom ASV Hamburg kam, haben wir von der Redaktion den VDSF-Bundesverband - Herrn Mohnert persönlich -  dazu angeschrieben (einmal als Mail (mit Kopie an den Bundesvorstand des DAV, da das ja auch die geplante Fusion mit berühren kann)) und einmal als Fax, damit niemand behaupten kann, die Anfrage wäre nicht eingegangen. Eine Antwort kam am 14.06., dazu später mehr..

Da aber die Bundesverbände von VDSF und DAV fusionieren wollen, werden wir nun wohl auch den DAV-Bundesvorstand anschreiben und um eine Stellungnahme zu diesen unglaublichen Vorfällen bitten.

Auch und gerade im Hinblick darauf, ob es sich der DAV tatsächlich vorstellen kann, mit einem Bundesverband zu fusionieren, der nichts unternimmt, um seinen Landesverband auf einen "anglerfreundlichen Weg" zu bringen. Und das obwohl ja nach eigener telefonischer Aussage des VDSF Vorsitzenden die Interpretation des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" druch den ASV Hamburg als falsch angesehen wird. 

Wer sich wie der DAV auf die Fahnen schreibt, vor allem auf die Angler hören und die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen zu wollen, muss bei solchen Vorgängen hinsichtlich einer möglichen Fusion zumindest mehr als Bauchschmerzen bekommen. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man als DAV-Bund seine eigenen Aussagen ernst nimmt (siehe dazu auch: http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html )


*9.:*
Auf Grund der zeitlichen Abfolge und der uns vorliegenden Informationen, Mails und eidestattlichen Versicherungen, liegt nun die Vermutung nahe, dass in der Hamburger Behörde - vielleicht sogar "gefälligkeitshalber"? - die Definition zum Gemeinschaftsfischen entgegen der früheren telefonischen Aussage (mit vorliegender eidesstattlicher Versicherung), dafür nun aber im Sinne des ASV Hamburg, umgedeutet wurde. 

Aber eben auch entgegen Wortlaut und Sinn des Gesetzes sowie entgegen der Definition des Bundes-VDSF .

Da dies wie gesagt dann ja auch Mitglieder des Anglerboardforums betreffen würde, sahen wir uns wieder zum Handeln gewzungen.

*10.:*
11.06. 2010
Folgende Mail ging daher an die Behörde:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schrader,
> mir wurde Ihre unten stehende Antwortmail vom Fragesteller weitergeleitet, weil wir selber in dieser Sache recherchieren.
> Ich denke, es gibt hier noch ein Verständnis- bzw. Begriffsproblem.
> 
> ...


Die Antwort dazu (steht noch aus):

*11.: *
12.06. 2010
Eine Antwort hat allerdings ein Angler von der Behörde bekommen, der  auch wegen des Passus in §11, Absatz 3 wegen des "Wettkampfangelns" im Gesetzestext nachfragte - es liegen uns die Mails seit heute vor.

Ich habe ja deswegen schon oben die Kompetenz der Behörde etwas angezweifelt deswegen. Dieser Eindruck verstärkt sich nun. Denn die Behörde hat dem Fragesteller geantwortet und behauptet, der Begriff wäre nicht im Gesetzestext.

Die Behörde:
"Es kann sein, dass ein Fehler, der 2007 bei der Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes redaktionell aufgetreten war, in Ihrer Fassung nicht korrigiert ist. Dieser redaktionelle Fehler wurde allerdings 2007, unmittelbar nach Veröffentlichung des Gesetzes, korrigiert." 

Bis heute steht das aber so aus auf den offiziellen Seiten der Stadt Hamburg ( http://www.forst-hamburg.de/fischereigesetz.htm#p11 ) 




Wobei der Eindruck mangelnder Kompetenz sich ja auch gerade daraus ergeben kann, wenn man fast 3 Jahre lang nicht in der Lage ist, einen offiziellen Text entsprechend zu ändern.

Und es ändert sich dabei auch nichts an der Faktenlage, mit der von der von der Behörde genannten Version: 
Ein privat ausgemachtes Treffen hat eben keinen "Veranstalter" der einer Behörde etwas mitteilen könnte, sondern ist eben privat. 

Denn schließlich gibt die Behörde in ihrem Schreiben ja selber zu, dass es sich hier um einen "redaktionellen", nicht um einen inhaltlichen Fehler handelt. 

Dass also in unseren Augen vom Gesetzgeber nach wie vor als Merkmal eines Gemeinschaftsfischens der "Wettkampfcharakter" mit Wertungen bei von Vereinen oder Verbänden organisierten Veranstaltungen gemeint sein kann. 

Und dass das nur "redaktionell" in den jetzt geltenden Wortlaut in "Gemeinschaftsfischen" umbenannt wurde. Wir behalten uns da natürlich vor, beim Gesetzgeber - also der Hamburger Bürgerschaft und beim Senat- nachzufragen. 


*12.:*
12.06.2010
Ebenfalls eine Antwort erhalten vom Bundes-VDSF hat ein Angler, der wegen dieser Hamburger Vorfälle dort nachfragte. Auch diese Mails liegen uns im Wortlaut seit heute vor. Ausschweifend wurde dem Fragenden erklärt, dass Fischereirecht Ländersache sei, sowie dass die Landesverbände juristisch selbständig seien und der Bundes-VDSF daher nur "Empfehlungen geben kann".

*13.:*
14.06.2010
Es kam tatsächlich einmal eine Antwort auf unsere Nachfragen an den VDSF-Bund. Von Herrn Mohnert, dem Präsidenten. Bevor wir diese jedoch veröffentlichen und kommentieren, wollen wir aber der Fairness halber den Kontakt abwarten, den uns Herr Mohnert diesbezüglich zugesagt hat. Denn aus der Antwort ist für uns zu schliessen, dass Herrn Mohnert zumindest ein Teil der obigen Informationen fehlt. 

Es geht ja aber nicht darum, jemanden "in die Pfanne zu hauen", sondern im Interesse der Angler Verantwortliche zu aktivieren, hier einzuschreiten, und vor allem auch zu klären, dass so etwas nicht durch einfache Übernahme dieser Definition durch andere Landesverbände/Vereine, oder gar per Beschluss des VDSF-Bund dann auch bundesweit allen Anglern droht. 

Daher bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir erst nach weiteren Kontakten mit dem VDSF-Bund darüber weiter informieren werden.

*14.: *
15.06.2010
Es gibt eine Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg. Allerdings nicht ans uns direkt, sondern an Herrn Mohnert, in dem sich der ASV für die Stellungnahme von Herrn Mohnert an uns bedankt. Hier müssen wir zuerst abklären, ob wir diese veröffentlichen dürfen, nachdem uns das von der Geschäftstelle des VDSF-Bund weitergeleitet wurde.


*Bis dato verfestigt sich also auf Grund der vorliegenden Informationen und der zeitlichen Abfolge folgender Eindruck:*


> Noch 2007 (NACH Änderung des Hamburger Gesetzes!) schreibt ein Vorstandsmitglied im Forum des ASVHH, dass eine Anmeldeliste, damit entsprechende Organisation zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gehört. Dass also die übliche, bundesweit geltende Definition auch in Hamburg Bestand hat. Da bis zur Hauptversammlung 2010 nirgends etwas zu lesen ist von Vorfällen um private Treffen von Anglern wie eingangs des Artikels beschrieben, fehlt also jede nachvollziehbare Grundlage, warum der Verband plötzlich die Meinung geändert hat.
> 
> *Nachfrage bei der Behörde (BWA) am 05.05.2010, bei der versichert wird, dass Forentreffen und private Veranstaltungen ohne Wettkampfcharakter nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden können.*
> 
> ...


Hier noch die Links zu den Diskussionen im Forum des ASV Hamburg:


> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=1229&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> Hinweis am *03.8. 2007*!!, dass das Wort Wettkampffischen durch Gemeinschaftsfischen ersetzt werden muss, bis heute nicht passiert.
> 
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=3521&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> ...


Wir werden selbstverständlich über den weiteren Fortgang berichten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich frage mich wie man mit einem Bundesverband fusionieren will/kann der Mitgliedsverbände hat die so arbeiten.


Schlimmer:
Auch vom Bundesverband VDSF kommt keinerlei Distanzierung, unser Angebot zur Kommunikation wurden bisher auch nicht wahrgenommen - genauso schlimm wie der ASV Hamburg selber auch..

Wir werden dazu aber auch den DAV Bundesverband noch fragen, wie er sich da eine Fusion mit solchen Verbänden/Leuten vorstellt..

Meine Vorstellungskraft reicht dazu jetzt nicht mehr..


----------



## KawangA (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

huiii das ist ja starker stoff. eigentlich müssten alle mitglieder mal geschlossen austreten. upps die gesichter möchte ich dann sehen.
ich finde das |peinlich und |gutenach deutschland. wie ick dir liebe deutschland.


----------



## scripophix (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann lässt sich der Fall sehr kurz zusammenfassen:


Weil der ASVHH-Vorstand ein Forum anschießen wollte, hat er die Satzung einfach contra Forenmitglieder ausgelegt.

Bei einem Richter/Amtsträger wäre das wohl strafbare Rechtsbeugung. Hier ist es straflose "Satzungsbeugung".

Da stelle ich mir ein paar Fragen:


Ob der VDSF seine Landesverbände reglementieren kann, wenn diese gegen fundamentale Interessen der Angler verstoßen ?

Wenn ja: Tut er es auch ?

Ob wohl Vereine aus dem Verband austreten und ggf. einen eigenen Landesverband gründen, wenn das geht ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wenn ich es richtig verstehe, dann lässt sich der Fall sehr kurz zusammenfassen:


Wir haben da nichts behauptet, sondern nur unsere Recherchen und die zetilichen Abläufe veröffentlicht, nachdem sich Verband und Behörde bis jetzt weigern, uns auf unsere Anfragen Auskunft zu geben. 

Alles weitere sind Schlüsse, die man ziehen kann, jedoch nicht muss, wenngleich mir selber  auch wenig andere Möglichkeiten spontan in den Sinn kommen würden.....

Und betroffen ist ja außerdem nicht nur der Verband, sondern auch die Behörde, welche ja plötzlich die "Meinung" wechselt - soviel zu (fest)geschriebenem Recht...



> Ob wohl Vereine aus dem Verband austreten und ggf. einen eigenen Landesverband gründen, wenn das geht ?


Der DAV ist auch in Hamburg vertreten, die brauchten nicht mal einen Verband zu gründen..


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



scripophix schrieb:


> Da stelle ich mir ein paar Fragen:
> 
> 
> Ob der VDSF seine Landesverbände reglementieren kann, wenn diese gegen fundamentale Interessen der Angler verstoßen ?
> ...



Zu 1.) Nein, kann er nicht. Die Landesverbände sind eigenständige Rechtsformen und der Bundesverband ist nicht weisungsbefugt

Zu 2.) Nein. Er könnte intervenieren, tut das aber nicht. Und zwar entgegen der eigenen Definition und inoffiziellen Meinung.

Zu 3.) Bleibt abzuwarten. Einen eigenen Verband zu gründen dürfte schwer sein, aber man muß nicht zwingend einem Verband angehören.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich möchte gerne mal kurz umreißen, was das für *alle* Angler in *ganz Deutschland* bedeuten kann.

Wenn ein Landesverband so etwas durchsetzen kann, dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es andere Verbände/Vereine übernehmen, bis hin zum Bundesverband, der ja eigentlich nicht im Gegensatz zu den Landesverbänden stehen kann.

Also, es kann *für uns alle* bedeuten:

Das private Treffen zum gemeinsamen angeln zukünftig anmeldepflichtig sind,* und demnach auch untersagt werden können.*

Die Teilnehmerzahl und die Vorlaufzeit der Anmeldung ist nirgendwo festgeschrieben und kann theoretisch in jedem Verband/Verein anders geregelt sein. Es könnte also auch sein, dass schon z.B. drei Angler ihr beabsichtigtes Treffen zwei Wochen im Voraus anmelden müssen. 

Jeder unserer zahllosen Threads in den PLZ-Foren, wo jemand andere Angler zum gemeinsamen Fischen auffordert, könnte der Beginn einer meldepflichtigen Veranstaltung werden.

Verantwortlich wäre dann immer derjenige, der als erster zu dem Treffen aufruft.

Treffen sich zufällig mehrere Angler unabgesprochen am Wasser und setzten sind nebeneinander, könnte das auch als Anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden und zumindest Ärger bereiten.

Übermotivierte Fischereiaufseher ( die meißten sind es nicht, aber es gibt sie ) könnten die Internetforen durchsuchen und danach gezielte Kontrollen durchführen.

Da der Initiator eines privaten Treffens ja gleichzeitig als " Veranstalter " gilt, wäre dieser automatisch in der Pflicht gegenüber dem zuständigen Verein und ggfs. der Behörden. 



Nun kann man in der Realität sicher in vielen Fällen einzeln den Rechtsweg beschreiten und sicher oft auch mit Erfolg gegen eine Vereinstrafe angehen. Doch kann das der Sinn sein ?
Müssen wir uns nicht schon jetzt viel zu oft in rechtsunsicherem Raum bewegen ? 


Ach so, " mich " betrifft das nicht, ich geh ja immer alleine Angeln.
Das stimmt leider nur solange, bis sich ein paar andere Angler in der Nähe niederlassen. Niemand kann sagen, wieviel Abstand zueinander gehalten werden muss, um nicht als Gruppe zu gelten. Und dann beweise mal, dass man nicht dazugehört.


Diese Litanei könnte man noch seitenweise fortsetzen mit konstruierten, aber denkbaren Szenarien.
In jedem Fall aber ist es ein Freifahrtschein um mißliebige Vereinskollegen, ungeliebte Gastangler oder wer auch immer sich wie auch immer unbeliebt gemacht hat, an den Karren zu fahren.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das Ganze schreit förmlich danach, dass mal ein Gericht sich mit den Fragen beschäftigt,

nämlich was eigentlich 

*a:* ein "Gesellschaftsfischen" ist - und was eben nicht?

*b:* wann jemand zu einem "Veranstalter" deklariert werden kann, ohne in Wahrheit auch ein "Veranstalter" im Rechtssinne zu sein, der auch tatsächlich irgendwie Einfluß auf die "Veranstaltung" hat, die eigentlich im Rechtssinne gar keine sein dürfte?

Ein Verband und anscheinend auch eine Behörde sind dort offenbar nicht in der Lage, diese Begrifflichkeiten mal klar, eindeutig und bestimmt genug zu definieren, so wie es sein sollte.

Ist "Gemeinschaftsfischen" vielleicht ein unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff, der nur im Hamburger Sprach- und Rechtsraum so verstanden wird, wie es der Verband offenbar (urplötzlich) gerne hätte?


Ich bin gespannt auf den weiteren Verlauf dieser Geschichte und hoffe inständig, dass es bald mal die Möglichkeit einer (Verwaltungs-) gerichtlichen Kontrolle geben wird, damit nicht Behörden und Verbände sich Rechtsbegriffe weiterhin fröhlich so definieren können, wie es ihnen gerade (plötzlich & neuerdings) in den Kram paßt!

Jeder Angler, der sich durch diese Auslegung, oder eine darauf fußende Rechtsanwendung "beschwert" fühlt, könnte theoretisch auch eine Feststellungsklage vor dem Verwaltungsgericht erheben (vielleicht sogar einen Normenkontrollantrag stellen), um nicht wegen unangemeldetem "Gemeinschaftsfischens" oder einer ihm vorgeworfenen "Veranstaltereigenschaft" aufgrund der lokalen Rechtsanwendung sanktioniert zu werden.

Zumindest nach Art. 2 I GG wäre die Möglichkeit einer solchen Beschwer nicht von der Hand zu weisen, wenn man sich die Handlungsweise von Verein und Behörde mal ansieht, womit sich ein Feststellungsinteresse und eine entsprechende Klagebefugnis durchaus begründen ließen!

...es bleibt spannend!

Ernie


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hallo Ernie, ich glaub ja nicht, dass man da gegen den Verband klagen kann. Das ist eine nichtstaatliche Vereinigung von (un)gleichgesinnten und wem die Regeln nicht passen, der kann ja gehen. Niemand wird gezwungen, in diesem Verband zu sein. Wenn der Verband der Pächter der Gewässer ist, dann stellt er die Regeln auf, egal ob es für oder gegen die Angler ist. Da hilft entweder nur die Abstimmung über einen neuen Vorstand oder die Abstimmung mit den Füßen, NEIN, nicht treten, austreten.


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Hallo Ernie, ich glaub ja nicht, dass man da gegen den Verband klagen kann. Das ist eine nichtstaatliche Vereinigung von (un)gleichgesinnten und wem die Regeln nicht passen, der kann ja gehen. Niemand wird gezwungen, in diesem Verband zu sein. Wenn der Verband der Pächter der Gewässer ist, dann stellt er die Regeln auf, egal ob es für oder gegen die Angler ist. Da hilft entweder nur die Abstimmung über einen neuen Vorstand oder die Abstimmung mit den Füßen, NEIN, nicht treten, austreten.


 
Nicht unbedingt gegen den Verband, aber die *Behörde* sieht es ja *nun* auf einmal kurioserweise auch so, wie der Verband es zuvor "plötzlich" (in Abweichung zum Bundesverband) sah, als Verabredungen im "verfeindeten" Konkurrenz-Angelforum unterbunden werden sollten!

D.h. die BEHÖRDE legt das dortige Fischereigesetz nun auch so aus, wie es der Verein/ Verband gerne haben wollte...!?....warum auch immer so plötzlich!?!

Zudem wird die Folge einer Kontrolle durch einen öffentlich rechtlich bestellten Kontrolleur (nicht unbedingt bei einem "nur" verbandsmäßigen Kontrolleur) ja auch irgendeine Konsequenz in Form einer OWI (=Verwaltungsakt) sein, falls ein angeblicher Verstoß in Form eines "Gemeinschaftsfischens" entdeckt würde.

Da sollte dann unten eine Rechtmittelbelehrung draufstehen - dann wird es witzig!

Ernie


----------



## scripophix (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Maßnahmen des Verbandes sind justitiabel, allerdings vor dem Amtsgericht (Vereinsrecht des BGB anwendbar).

Das Gericht wendet die Satzung an.

Wenn ein Verband eine andere Interpretation nutzt, dann kann er die Satzung ändern (Abstimmung in der Mitgliederversammlung) oder so mit seiner neuen Meinung durchzukommen versuchen (einfach behaupten, fertig). Wenn ich letzteres tue, dann sollte ich von da an schweigen; denn wo keine Entscheidung (Stellungnahme), da kein Richter.

Folge einer Vogel-Strauß-Politik ist allerdings oftmals, dass man auf den Hintern bekommt (denn der schaut nach oben heraus).

http://www.handelszeitung.ch/imgs/14947378_1e6a847c7a.jpg


----------



## ernie1973 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



scripophix schrieb:


> Maßnahmen des Verbandes sind justitiabel, allerdings vor dem Amtsgericht (Vereinsrecht des BGB anwendbar).
> 
> Das Gericht wendet die Satzung an.
> 
> ...


 
Da aber auch der Verband sich auf eine Vorschrift des Fischereigesetzes (=öffentliches Recht) beruft, bzw. eine sehr "eigene" Auslegung dieser Vorschrift zugrunde legt, müßte im Rahmen einer *inzidenten *Prüfung auch ein Amtsgericht über die Richtigkeit dieser Rechtsauslegung und -Anwendung entscheiden-was u.U. möglich und geboten ist.

Denn zu einer Änderung des Fischereigesetzes nach Gutdünken fehlt auch einem Verband die rechtliche Kompetenz!

E.


----------



## Eisbär14 (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Habe den ganzen Text der Mod´s gerade gelesen und war doch recht erstaunt über die ganze Angelegenheit.
Kann es den sein das man sich in HH seine Gesetze so dreht wie man es brauch?
Da kommt mir doch glatt die Frage über Sinn und Unsinn von Behörden, Vereinsmeiern und Vorständen hoch. Was denken die sich eigentlich ?
Habt ihr in HH nicht schon genug Ärger mit dem Billeprojekt oder hängen die da auch mit drin ?
Für mich ist diese ganze Diskusion nur ein Machtkampf um die besten Plätze in den Vorständen bei einer möglichen Fusion der beiden Verbände.
Da es möglicherweise jemanden oder auch mehrere gibt die sich in Angst um ihre Macht schon jetzt in die Hosen machen.
Das ist doch alles nur eine Beschneidung unserer Rechte, wer will schon an öffentlichen Plätzen größere Gruppen von Anglern ?
Die könnten ja Dreck machen oder Lärm und einigen Geschäftsleuten den Tag versauen.
Ich werde den Spass mal weiter verfolgen und hoffe das es für uns gut ausgeht. 
Bis die Tage....


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Habt ihr in HH nicht schon genug Ärger mit dem Billeprojekt oder hängen die da auch mit drin ?


Nönönö, das ist diesmal ne ganz andere Geschichte ...



> Für mich ist diese ganze Diskusion nur ein Machtkampf um die besten Plätze in den Vorständen bei einer möglichen Fusion der beiden Verbände.


Auch das glaube ich nicht, wir vermuten auf Grund der aufgezeigten Zeitabläufe und Geschehnisse eher private Zwistigkeiten, für welche dann Verband und Behörde instrumentalisiert wurden..

Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wo gehobelt wird, fallen Späne, wo gearbeitet wird, passieren Fehler.

Auch uns und hier im Artikel.
Daher:


> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?t=3521&highlight=Gemeinschaftsfischen
> *29.12. 2008* (also nach Änderung des Gesetzes!): Vorstandsmitglied Martin Purps schreibt, dass er ein geplantes Quappenangeln gerne als Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden müsste, man dazu aber eine Teilnehmerliste brauche, da das sonst nicht geht. Schluss daraus als logische Konsequenz: Ohne festgelegten Veranstalter, der eine Teilnehmerliste erstellt, kann es kein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein, sondern nur ein privates Treffen!!
> *Hinweis und Entschuldigung:* Ich habe eine PN bekommen, von einem Mitglied des VDSF SH (darf ich allerdings nicht veröffentlichen), dass obige Info aus dem Hamburger Forum sich auf  das jährliche Quappenangeln in Schleswig Holstein bezieht und nicht auf Hamburger Gewässer - und den Namen hatte ich auch noch falsch geschrieben!
> Daher zuerst einmal herzlichen Dank für den Hinweis und dann eine *GROßE ENTSCHULDIGUNG* für unser schlampiges Lesen des Beitrages. So etwas sollte defintiv nicht passieren, kann aber trotzdem bei der Masse an Material mal vorkommen.SORRY NOCHMAL!!!!



Leider war ich da mit den örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht so vertraut, und da das im Forum des ASV stand, ging ich schlicht davon aus, dass sich das auch um ein Fischen in Hamburg handelt, ohne das weiter zu überprüfen.

SORRY NOCHMAL DAFÜR!!

Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Der Hamburger Kleinkrieg scheint weiterzugehen:
http://wirsindfisch.de/Anglerboard/showthread.php?p=8533#post8533

Unglaublich, gleich mit 6 Mann Fischereiaufsicht. Da haben die wohl vorher im Netz gestöbert, das geplante (aber abgesagte) Treffen gefunden und es wohl sprengen wollen. Oder ist es in Hamburg üblich, dass die Fischereiaufsicht immer in Massen auftritt??

Da können sich - bis jetzt zumindest die Hamburger - Angler auf was einstellen..


Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich weiß, ich bin ein böser Mensch - aber wenn die so heiß auf illegale Gemeinschaftsfischen-Razzias sind, dann würde ich mich möglicherweise an deren Stelle ständig zu "Massen-Gemeinschaftsfischen" in allen Foren vor Ort anmelden, dazu wie wild auch öffentlich aufrufen und dann per PN oder SMS an einem anderen geheimen Orte die wirklichen Treffen organisieren.

...allerdings würde ich möglicherweise zunächst entspannt im Liegestuhl ohne Angeln die Kontrolleure dabei beobachten, wie sie am falschen Ort das Gemeinschaftsfischen suchen und dann hochamüsiert von dort aus zu dem geheimen Treffpunkt fahren und fröhlich & gesellig angeln!

...wenn das einige Male passiert ist, wird die Kontrollwut sicher sinken, auch wenn die sonstige Wut steigt!

Den Spaß würde ich mir geben!

...schade, dass dies alles nur rein hypothetische Überlegungen sind, da ich leider nicht in HH und Umgebung angeln gehe!

;O)

Ernie


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Unglaublich. 

Man könnte auf die Idee kommen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht in Mannschaftsstärke geschickt wurde. 
Vorausgesetzt es handelte sich um staatlich bestellte Fischereiaufseher, könnte man fragen, ob die Behörden nicht nur die Auslegung des Fischereigesetzes nach Wünschen des Verbandes umdefiniert hat, sondern jetzt auch noch behördlich bestellte Mitarbeiter für die Verfolgung persönlicher Zwecke ausleiht. 

Man könnte, aber sowas ist in Deutschland ja bestimmt nicht möglich. Es ist aber dennoch erstaunlich, wie naiv und leichtfertig sich eine Behörde und ein Verband diesem Verdacht aussetzt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich bin ein böser Mensch - aber wenn die so heiß auf illegale Gemeinschaftsfischen-Razzias sind, dann würde ich mich möglicherweise an deren Stelle ständig zu "Massen-Gemeinschaftsfischen" in allen Foren vor Ort anmelden, dazu wie wild auch öffentlich aufrufen und dann per PN oder SMS an einem anderen geheimen Orte die wirklichen Treffen organisieren.
> 
> ...allerdings würde ich möglicherweise zunächst entspannt im Liegestuhl ohne Angeln die Kontrolleure dabei beobachten, wie sie am falschen Ort das Gemeinschaftsfischen suchen und dann hochamüsiert von dort aus zu dem geheimen Treffpunkt fahren und fröhlich & gesellig angeln!
> 
> ...




Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man dann in Hamburg ne Anzeige wegen Irreführung der Behörden bekommt. |supergri|supergri

Nee, im Ernst. Es gibt sicher ein Dutzend Wege, diesen Beschluß auszuhebeln. Aber das kann es doch nicht sein.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Würde mich nicht wundern, wenn man dann in Hamburg ne Anzeige wegen Irreführung der Behörden bekommt. |supergri|supergri
> 
> Nee, im Ernst. Es gibt sicher ein Dutzend Wege, diesen Beschluß auszuhebeln. Aber das kann es doch nicht sein.


 
Könnte man auch Irre in die Irre führen???

Wohin führt das dann wohl noch???

...bestimmt werden Angelforen bald auch verboten, weil generell immer die Gefahr davon ausgeht, dass sich Leute dort kennenlernen und am Ende noch gemeinsam angeln gehen! #d

...nicht auszudenken!

Aber "Fake"-Verabredungen finde ich sehr gut, damit die Jungs, die eigentlich garnicht adressiert sind, aber anscheinend in "Sherlock-Holmes-Manier" die privaten Verabredungen anderer Menschen in öffentlichen Foren akribisch "ermitteln" mal ganz unter sich in der Pampa stehen und sich so vorkommen, wie sie handeln - nämlich dämlich!

(...ich bin ein Poet, oder?)

;O)

Ernie


----------



## diemai (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Als ich das eben laß , kam mir spontan ein Propaganda-Plakat aus dunkelster deutscher Vergangenheit in den Sinn , welches ich 'mal irgendwo 'mal gesehen hatte , ........Aufsschrift : "Pst , ....Feind hört mit !"

Es ist ja wirklich unglaublich , was da abgeht ,....... die benehmen sich ja wie 'ne Westentaschen-Stasi , ....die Idee von ernie1973 find' ich aber absolut geil , .....würde im Liegestuhl liegend aber noch in'n Clowns-Kostüm , Pappnase und Narrenkappe schlüpfen ,..... so wird der Effekt bestimmt noch geiler(aber Achtung........Vermummungsverbot am Wasser ????) !

                                           Gruß , diemai#h


----------



## Gallerts (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie schon vorher geäußert, ist sinnvoll diesem Unsinn entgegen zu treten.

Andererseits: Wie will ein Fischereiaufseher nachweisen, ob ich an einem Gemeinschaftangeln teilnehme, wenn ich friedlich am Wasser sitze? Der Nachweis eines Verstoßes gegen das Fischereigesetz obliegt dem Aufseher oder dem Staatsanwalt - hier dürfte jegliches Verfahren kläglich scheitern.

Zm ASVHH: Was dieser "Verein" beschließt ist lächerlich. Die Mitglieder dieser Vereinigung sollten sich die Frage stellen, ob sie sich vertreten fühlen und entsprechend handeln. Das gilt sowohl für Vereine wie auch für die Mitglieder in den Vereinen. In S-H sind schon viele Vereine aus dem Landesverband S-H ausgetreten und haben sich dem DAV angeschlossen. Bei entsprechenden Reaktionen wird sich der ASVHH sicher bald eines Besseren belehren lassen.

Diese Betonköpfe werden sich weder um unsere Aufregung noch um anderes kümmern - die wollen und werden alles aussitzen und warten bis sich die Wellen legen


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Die Mitglieder dieser Vereinigung sollten sich die Frage stellen, ob sie sich vertreten fühlen und entsprechend handeln.


Ja, das solllten sie wohl mal...

ABER:
Wie beim Motto "Nur die dümmsten Kälber wählen ihre Metzger selber" ist mir das eigentlich wurscht. 

Wenn die Mitglieder in den Vereinen meinen, sich das vom Verband gefallen lassen zu müssen, ist das deren Sache.

Dass jedoch der Verband augenscheinlich die Behörde "überzeugt" hat, sich den Definitionen des ASV Hamburg (ist ja ne bundeweit einmalige Definition) von "Gemeinschaftsfischen"  anzuschliessen, das ist für mich persönlich das verwerfliche. 

Denn schließlich hat der Verband zur Erklärung seines Beschlußes im eigenen Forum ja auf das Hamburger Fischereigesetz hingewiesen, zu einem Zeitpunkt als noch die telefonische Auskunft von der Behörde kam, dass private Treffen ohne "Wettkampfcharakter" nicht genehmigungspflichtig seien. Und dann wurde das - warum nur - auf einmal geändert von der Behörde. 

*Und betrifft damit ALLE ANGLER IN HAMBURG!*

Hier wird also scheinbar versucht, privaten Stress (zwischen wem auch immer..) so auszutragen, dass letztlich nun alle Angler (auch die Nichtverbandsmitglieder!) davon betroffen sind. Indem man als Verband Regeln schafft, mittels derer man "Störenfriede" einfach auch mal "notfalls" aus dem Verein/Verband werfen kann..

Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## PatrickHH (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So jetzt bin ich wieder halbwegs wach.

Die Kontrolle kam für uns natürlich nicht unerwartet, daher sagten wir unser geplantes Forumtreffen auch kurzfristig ab.

Es ist natürlich nicht zu beweisen, dass die Fischereiaufsicht uns gezielt kontrolliert hat, ein komischer Nachgeschmack bleibt jedoch.

Dass wir durchgezählt wurden, halte ich auch nicht für typisch und läßt zumindest den Verdacht aufkommen, dass es hier um die Durchsetzung des Beschlußes ging. ich ärgere mich etwas, dass einige Kollegen schon vorher wieder los mussten, sonst wären wir über 10 Angler gewesen. An dieser Stelle wäre es interessant geworden.

Bin mir aber sicher, dass es dieses Jahr noch so einige Kontrollen geben wird. Generell bin ich ein Freund von Kontrollen am Wasser und rechne es den ehrenamtlichen staatlichen Fischereiaufsehern hoch an, dass diese ihre Freizeit für diesen Job opfern.

Bleibt wirklich nur zu hoffen, dass die Jungs sich nicht zur Duchsetzung dieses Beschlußes "missbrauchen" lassen.

Einen Kleinkrieg kann ich ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr erkennen, da die Ausmaße doch langsam kleine "Seitenhiebe" überschreiten.


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mal eine kleine Denksportaufgabe für die Behörden in HH:

Wenn 9 Angler dort beim Angeln sitzen und ich komme als "Nummer 10" dazu, werde *ich* dann nicht der tatsächliche Veranstalter des "Gemeinschaftsfischens", weil es in diesem Moment *alleine* in meiner Hand liegt, *ob* ich da meine Angel auch noch ins Wasser werfe, oder nicht, wenn ich als Letzter dazu komme???

Keiner der 9 anderen könnte mich daran hindern und nur durch mein Handeln sollen jetzt die anderen 9 auf einmal zu "bösen Gemeinschaftsfischern" werden, die durch mich zumindest schwer verdächtig sind, solche zu sein, wenn Horden von durchzählenden Kontrolleuren kommen???

Wenn auch *nur eine*r der Angler zufällig dort ist und *NICHT* wegen einer vorherigen Verabredung, dann wäre es definitionsgemäß ja auch kein "Gemeinschaftsfischen" mehr, wenn auch nur für einen (oder gleich mehrere) Angler die vorherige Verabredung der anderen garnicht kausal für sein Kommen/Angeln war.

Viel Spaß beim Beweis, das *ALLE (!!!)* die dort sitzen, auch wirklich *kausal* aufgrund einer vorherigen Absprache dort sitzen!

Sitzt da einer (oder mehrere) aus Zufall, dann ist die Definition im Eimer - oder gibt es nun auch noch eine gesetzliche Vermutung zu Ungunsten von Anglern, oder gar eine Beweislastumkehr, nach der die Angler der Behörde nachzuweisen haben, dass sie *NICHT* an einem (neuerdings?!?) bösen Gemeinschaftsfischen teilnehmen??? 

Ein Riesen-Lacher diese Nummer in HH, oder?

...witzig - Angel rein --> böse! - Angel raus -->alles wieder gut -->Angel rein -->böse --> Angel raus -->alles wieder gut!Angel rein --> böse! - Angel raus -->alles wieder gut -->Angel rein -->böse --> Angel raus -->alles wieder gut!Angel rein --> böse! - Angel raus -->alles wieder gut -->Angel rein -->böse --> Angel raus -->alles wieder gut!Angel rein --> böse! - Angel raus -->alles wieder gut -->Angel rein -->böse --> Angel raus -->alles wieder gut! ...usw.!

#c#c#q#q#d#d

...ich denke, die Definition hinkt auch sehr an diesem Punkt!...allerdings auch an vielen weiteren!

Lustig - ich laufe demnächst immer mit meiner Spinnrute in Hamburg rum und wenn ich 9 Leute beim angeln sehe, dann spielen wir das alte "rein-raus-Spiel"! (nicht den Ferkelfahnder rufen - ich meine das ANDERE rein-raus-Spiel!!!).

;O)

Sorry für den schwarzen Humor, aber ich kann weder die Auslegung, noch die Anwendung des Rechts und erst-recht nicht das Verhalten der Behörden da oben im Norden nachvollziehen oder ernst nehmen!

Ernie


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

schon heavy, was sich da "bei Euch" in HH so tut! #d

sehe dunkle Wolken aufziehen, wenn das Schule macht und sich durch die Fusion von  DAV und VDSF evtl. bundesweit ausbreitet!?


----------



## KawangA (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> Mal eine kleine Denksportaufgabe für die Behörden in HH:
> 
> Wenn 9 Angler dort beim Angeln sitzen und ich komme als "Nummer 10" dazu, werde *ich* dann nicht der tatsächliche Veranstalter des "Gemeinschaftsfischens", weil es in diesem Moment *alleine* in meiner Hand liegt, *ob* ich da meine Angel auch noch ins Wasser werfe, oder nicht, wenn ich als Letzter dazu komme???
> 
> ...



eine sehr interessante sichtweise. ich denke auch das die beweislast sehr schwierig werden dürfte. der knaller für mich ist das die behörde sich der sichtweise des verbandes anschließt.
man müsste mal den amtsleiter direkt anschreiben und um eine stellungnahme bitten. schriftlich natürlich. sollte er eine andere sichtweise haben ist man mit diesem papier so denke ich, aus dem schneider.
nur auf welcher wackligen rechtslage will sich die behörde stützen wenn angler 11 bis xx zufällig dazu kommen bzw. der oder die jenige/n die dann kontrollieren |kopfkrat oder noch besser wenn beim gemeinschaftsangeln der ahnang zum zuschauen mitkommt, sieht ja erstmal mehr aus.
bitte bitte hoffentlich macht das nicht schule.
ich weis nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen sol über solch einen schildbürger streich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dass man das leicht aushebeln kann, ist  ja nicht die Frage oder strittig.
Mir gehts immer noch darum:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2979392&postcount=254

Dass hier Verband und Behörde wohl "gekungelt" haben, um dem Verbandsvorstand oder Personen daraus mißliebige Mitglieder "leichter unter Kontrolle" halten zu können..

Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Es sollte sehr schwer sein den Anglern eine Absprache nachzuweisen. Die Beweislast liegt ja beim Kontrolleur, der kann zwar viel vermuten es zählt aber letztlich nur das was beweisbar ist


Siehe oben, vollkommen wurscht.....



> aus dem Verband kann man wegen so etwas nicht gleich ausgeschlossen werden.


Das kommt auf die jeweiligen Statuten an..


Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich seh schon wieder die alte Leier ( nicht auf Ivo bezogen ) .

" Das betrifft mich nicht "
" Die müssen das erst mal beweisen "
" Das kann man doch umgehen "

und so weiter.

Die müssen erst mal gar nix beweisen. Die Papiere werden eingezogen und dann geht erst mal der Ärger los. Klar kann man dann juristisch und sogar mit einiger Aussicht auf Erfolg dagegen angehen. Jeder einzelne und immer wieder ???

Mensch, mir ist hier viel zu wenig Bewegung, nicht nur von Seiten der Hamburger Angler. Normalerweise müsste schon ne Demo stattgefunden haben und der Verband mit Anrufen, Mails und Briefen bombardiert worden sein.


----------



## Fishzilla (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Unglaublich, gleich mit 6 Mann Fischereiaufsicht. Da haben die wohl vorher im Netz gestöbert, das geplante (aber abgesagte) Treffen gefunden und es wohl sprengen wollen. Oder ist es in Hamburg üblich, dass die Fischereiaufsicht immer in Massen auftritt??



War wie auf Ansage und schon ein komisches Gefühl, wenn bei Dunkelheit auf einmal sechs Mann hinter dem Deich aufkreuzten.

Klar, Kontrolle ist gut. 
Aber, das war nicht nur eine Kontrolle der Papiere, Angelgräte und der gleichen.
Das war eine Kontrolle der Anzahl von anwesenden Anglern.
Meine Ohren täuschen mich nicht und ich weiß was ich zwei mal gehört habe.

Kurz gesagt.
Armutszeugnis.


----------



## PatrickHH (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Mensch, mir ist hier viel zu wenig Bewegung, nicht nur von Seiten der Hamburger Angler. Normalerweise müsste schon ne Demo stattgefunden haben und der Verband mit Anrufen, Mails und Briefen bombardiert worden sein.



Hamburg 1 point.

Frage mal die Hamburger Angler, ich bin mir sicher, 99% wissen von diesem Beschluß nichts. Von den restlichen 1% versuchen 80 Prozent ihre Zanderstellen zu verheimlichen und die anderen 20 % bewegen sich auch. Für eine Demo würde es wohl nicht reichen. 

Da die ganze Geschichte auf Verbandsebene läuft, gestaltet es sich schwer, direkt einzuwirken. Natürlich hat die Behörde hier einen absoluten Bock geschossen aber wer versteht es wirklich?

Richtig enttäuscht bin ich von den anderen regionalen Foren in Hamburg, die nicht einen Finger bewegen um hier auch gegen zu wirken. Natürlich ist der Beschluß nicht nur wichtig und bindent für Foren aber grade die sollten sich in dieser Sache zusammen schließen.

An die angeschlossenen Vereine muss dieser Beschluß mit viel Sachverstand und den nötigen Fingerspitzengefühl herangetragen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie gesagt: 
Wenn die Hamburger Vereins/Verbandsangehörigen es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, solche Vorstände abzuwählen, haben sie es nicht besser verdient.

Dass sich aber die Behörde (ob wissentlich oder unwissentlich) da offenbar nach den bisher recherchierten Fakten und Zeitabläufen vom ASV Hamburg Vorstand eine bundesweit einmalige Definition zum Gemeinschfaftsfischen in den "Mund legen lässt"  - und das im Gegensatz zur vorher geäußerten Meinung - das ist der Skandal.

Weil es eben nicht nur die Angler aus Vereinen und Verbänden, sondern alle Angler in Hamburg betrifft. 
Auch vereinslose wie Gastangler aus anderen Bundesländern! 
Und da bisher da noch nichts dementiert oder richtig gestellt wurde vom Bundesverband VDSF - kann das dann als eventueller Bundesbeschluss auch mal alle Angler in ganz Deutschland betreffen.

Die nächsten werden dann wohl der Schleswig - Holsteinische Verband sein, da ein Beisitzer im Vorstand des ASV Hamburg beim Verband in Schleswig Holstein als Fischereiberater arbeitet und laut ASV Hamburg der Beschluss ja einstimmig gefasst wurde...

Dann müsste derjenige ja das auch in Schleswig Holstein für richtig erachten und dafür eintreten, das das auch in Schleswig Holstein dann so kommt..

Wir werden natürlich nachfragen (Mail/Fax an den LSFV-SH ist raus)..


Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ein weiteres interessantes Detail am Rande, das die ganze Widersprüchlichkeit des Beschlusses des ASV Hamburg wieder einmal exemplarisch aufzeigt (danke an den Tippgeber und die Zusendung des Links):

Obwohl laut Forum des ASV Hamburg die Anmeldefrist auf 7 Tage heruntergesetzt wurde, steht in den offiziellen Verlautbarungen des ASV Hamburg immer noch, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen (nach neuer und bundesweit einmaliger Definition durch den ASV Hamburg also jedes -auch private und unorganisierte - Treffen ab 10 Personen an Verbandsgewässern) 10 Wochen zuvor angemeldet werden müssen:
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...nschaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden

Ebenso soll (was ja bei privaten Treffen ohne Organisation gar nicht geht), also nach dieser ASV Hamburg-Seite Beginn und Ende der Veranstaltung sowie die Teilnehmerzahl mitgeteilt werden...

Warum darüberhinaus auch die Verwendung von Schonhaken vorgeschrieben wird, wenn doch gerade bei privaten Treffen ohne Organsiation die Entnahme oder das zurücksetzen von Fischen in alleiniger Verantwortung des einzelnen Anglers liegt, das zeigt wiederum, dass es bisher auch nach Auffassung des ASV Hamburg um organisiertes Angeln und nicht um private Treffen ging..

Wie und warum sich diese Einstellung änderte, wurde bisher weder vom ASV Hamburg noch der Behörde bis jetzt beantwortet - trotz unserer Anfragen....


Zum Bericht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Vollborn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

...wird auch zeitnah beantwortet - versprochen. Ich werde aber natürlich zunächst mal mit Martin Purps daüber sprechen.

Mir gefällt allerdings spontan nicht so sehr, aus einer wirklich nur regional (sehr) begrenzten Maßnahme gleich das Thema auf den ganzen VDSF auszuweiten, den DAV zu kontaktieren und sogar die Fusion in Frage zu stellen. Man sollte nicht versuchen, diese gute, notwendige Entwicklung mit Einzelentscheidungen eines Landesverbandes zu torpedieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Mir gefällt allerdings spontan nicht so sehr, aus einer wirklich nur regional (sehr) begrenzten Maßnahme gleich das Thema auf den ganzen VDSF auszuweiten, den DAV zu kontaktieren und sogar die Fusion in Frage zu stellen. Man sollte nicht versuchen, diese gute, notwendige Entwicklung mit Einzelentscheidungen eines Landesverbandes zu torpedieren.



Wäre ja nicht nötig gewesen, wenn der ASV Hamburg, der VDSF Deutschland sowie die Hamburger Behörde unsere Anfragen beantworten würden...

Da dies nicht geschieht, ist ja zu befürchten, dass diese Maßnahme dann vom VDSF auch bundesweit durchgesetzt wird - was es in unseren Augen zu verhindern gilt. 
Daher unser Engagement.


Und gerade diese Nichtkommunikation seitens des VDSF (lobenswerte Ausnahme bisher: Schleswig Holstein!!!) zwingt natürlich auch dazu, die Frage nach einer Fusion zu stelllen, wenn seitens der VDSF augenscheinlich gegen die Interessen der Anglerschaft gehandelt wird (lobenswerte Ausnahme bisher: Schleswig Holstein!!)...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum darüberhinaus auch die Verwendung von Schonhaken vorgeschrieben wird,



Das bedeutet, sobald sich zu einem privaten Treffen zufällig ein 10ter Angler einfindet, haben alle Ihre Montagen auf Schonhaken umzustellen.

Die Verwendung von Schonhaken bzw. Haken ohne Widerhaken macht aus zwei Gründen Sinn, wovon einer illegal ist.

1.) Bei Hegefischen, bei denen die gefangenen Fische in ein anderes Gewässer umgesetzt werden sollen. Hegefischen können aber nicht auf privater Ebene durchgeführt werden, sondern bedürfen m.W. der vorherigen Genehmigung der Fischereibehörde an den Fischereirechtinhaber bzw. den Pächter.

2.) Beim Wettkampfangeln umd gefangene Fische schneller vom Haken lösen und in der gleichen Zeit mehr Fische fangen zu können. 


Selbstverständlich kann jeder Angler nach eigenem Gusto mit Schonhaken fischen, keine Frage.
Aber wenn das unter bestimmten Voraussetzungen ( hier Gemeinschaftsfischen ) zur Vorschrift gemacht wird, dann kann nur der oben angegebene 1. Grund dafür ausschlaggebend sein. Und das ist wiederum ein klares Indiz dafür, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen keine Privatveranstaltungen sein können.


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nicht nur dass...
Wenn Schleswig-Holstein jetzt durch den Bundesverband in diesen Schlamassel mitgerissen wird, dürfen dort die Kutter wahrscheinlich nur noch mit 9 Anglern an Board raus fahren...

...es sei denn, die Crew-Mitglieder werden mitgezählt, dann sind es nur 5-6 Angler


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

By the Way:
Wo bekomme ich Drillinge mit Schonhaken für meine Pilker???


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Mir gefällt allerdings spontan nicht so sehr, aus einer wirklich nur regional (sehr) begrenzten Maßnahme gleich das Thema auf den ganzen VDSF auszuweiten, den DAV zu kontaktieren und sogar die Fusion in Frage zu stellen. Man sollte nicht versuchen, diese gute, notwendige Entwicklung mit Einzelentscheidungen eines Landesverbandes zu torpedieren.




Die etwas Älteren Angler unter uns, da zähle ich mich mal dazu, haben seinerzeit miterleben müssen, wie aus scheinbar kleinen und unbedeutenden Aktionen des VdSF plötzlich Bundesweite Verbote entstanden sind. Thema Setzkescher etc.
Das hier ein absolutes Mißtrauen gegenüber dem VdSF besteht ist sicher nachvollziehbar.

Das hätte der Hamburger Verband mit einer ganz einfachen und nachvollziehbaren Begründung zerstreuen können. Hat er aber nicht.

Der Bundesverband ist ebenfalls nicht bereit, eine klare öffentliche Stellungnahme zu seiner Definition des Begriffes " Wettfischen " abzugeben, obwohl er sich inoffiziell nicht mit der Definition des Hamburger Verbandes identifiziert.

Diese Haltung, sowohl des Landesverbandes als auch des Bundesverbandes ist  inakzeptabel und absolut hinterfragenswert. 

Eine Fusion der beiden Verbände ist sicher nicht nur von dieser Sache abhängig, aber es ist eine weitere Bestätigung für all diejenigen, die erhebliche Bauchschmerzen bei diesem Geanken haben.


----------



## Vollborn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ausdrücklich danke ich für das Lob über unseren LSFV S-H!

Nicht zu antworten ist unhöflich, keine Frage. Aber daraus zu folgern, der VDSF würde diese Regelung nun bundesweit einführen ist aus meiner Sicht doch etwas weit hergeholt.

Die Themen "Setzkescher" und "Wettangeln" sind jeweils landesrechtlich geregelt. Beides wird aller Voraussicht nach noch in diesem Jahr in S-H wieder zugelassen. Bisherige Gespräche mit den Fraktionen waren diesbezüglich erfreulich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ausdrücklich danke ich für das Lob über unseren LSFV S-H!


Gerne - und auch wirklich so gemeint nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit dem VDSF-SH wie auch mit Herrn Vollborn persönlich (Spanferkel/Bellyboattreffen Eutin..)!

Leider ist es eben beim VDSF nach den bisherigen Erfahrungen zu berfürchten, dass solche Beschlüsse dann eben auch doch bundesweit kommen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Ausdrücklich danke ich für das Lob über unseren LSFV S-H!
> 
> ........................................
> 
> Die Themen "Setzkescher" und "Wettangeln" sind jeweils landesrechtlich geregelt. Beides wird aller Voraussicht nach noch in diesem Jahr in S-H wieder zugelassen. Bisherige Gespräche mit den Fraktionen waren diesbezüglich erfreulich.



Das stimmt und das finde ich auch gut und richtig.

Dennoch, und das ist der springende Punkt, war der VdSF Bundesverband unter damaliger Führung von Hern Drossee maßgeblich daran beteilgt, dass diese Verbote in allen Landesverbänden durchgesetzt wurden. Und wie schwierig und langwierig es ist, diese Dinge nun halbwegs wieder vom Tisch zu bekommen, zeigt die Gegenwart.

*Um so mehr ist das diesbezügliche Engagement in S-H zu begrüßen und zu würdigen.*


Und von daher ist es wesentlich besser, den Anfängen zu wehren, als im Nachhinein verbogenes wieder gradezubiegen.

Außerdem bedürfte es nach wie vor lediglich einer stichhaltigen und nachvollziehbaren Begründung vom ASV HH für dieses Vorgehen um die Angelegeneheit zu klären.
10 Minuten Aufwand zum Verfassen eines erklärenden Textes.

Viel mehr Aufwand hätte auch der Bundesverband nicht, um die telefonischen Aussagen in schriftliche Form zu bringen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> *Um so mehr ist das diesbezügliche Engagement in S-H zu begrüßen und zu würdigen.*



Wohl wahr, da wird man wie ich als Baden-Württemberger neidisch, wo der dortige VDSF z. B. die Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes torpedierte...

Da ist es wirklich angenehm zu sehen, dass es auch VDSF-Verbände wie den in SH gibt, die tatsächlich etwas im Interesse der Angler statt gegen diese tun und zudem augenscheinlich auch kommunikationsfähig sind..


----------



## Honeyball (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Aber Schleswig-Holstein ist leider nur *ein* Bundesland von vielen (wenn auch sicherlich eines der schönsten, vor allem aus Anglersicht).

Und so lobenswert die offene und ehrliche Kommunikation mit dem dortigen Landesverband auch ist, desto unverständlicher und weniger nachvollziehbar sind die wenigen brot- und substanzlosen Antworten seitens des Bundesverbandes bzw. vom ASVHH.

Irgendwie tendiert die ganze Situation immer mehr in eine völlig abstruse Richtung, denn dem Satz


Vollborn schrieb:


> Mir gefällt allerdings spontan nicht so sehr, aus einer wirklich nur regional (sehr) begrenzten Maßnahme gleich das Thema auf den ganzen VDSF auszuweiten,...


würde wahrscheinlich jeder genauso spontan zu 100% zustimmen, wenn nicht genau dieser Bundesverband in dem offensichtlichen Bemühen, die (m.E. absolut nicht nachvollziehbare Fehl-) Interpretation des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" durch den ASVHH wenigstens nicht öffentlich in Frage zu stellen, uns dermaßen unprofessionell behandeln würde.
Auch dazu


Vollborn schrieb:


> Nicht zu antworten ist unhöflich, keine Frage. Aber daraus zu folgern, der VDSF würde diese Regelung nun bundesweit einführen ist aus meiner Sicht doch etwas weit hergeholt.


meine uneingeschränkte Zustimmung, dass dies nicht die erklärte oder geheime Absicht des Bundesverbandes ist.
Aber wenigstens ein kleiner Satz, eine kleine Anmerkung, dass man dort durch die "Regelungen" des ASVHH letztlich vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wurde, über die man jetzt im Sinne und zugunsten der betroffenen Angler nachdenken müsse, hätte doch diese ganze Diskussion überflüssig gemacht.

Warum verweigert man uns die Antwort auf die klare Frage, wie der Bundesverband den Begriff "Gemeinschaftsfischen" definiert?
Warum wird zugelassen, dass die entsprechenden Vollzugs- und Ausübungsbehörden in Hamburg im Rahmen einer rechtlich völlig ungeklärten Situation zu Handlungen und Entscheidungen gedrängt werden, die vor keiner Verwaltungsgerichtsinstanz auch nur den Hauch einer Chance der Durchsetzbarkeit hätten?
Was ist so schwer daran, einfach sich mal hinzustellen und zuzugeben, dass man einen Begriff falsch interpretiert hat?

Traurig, wenn Funktionäre nicht funktionieren und noch trauriger, wenn sie nur deshalb nicht funktionieren, weil ihnen der A..... in der Hose fehlt und ihnen ihr gewählter Posten wichtiger ist als die Wahrheit und die Interessen derjenigen, deren Interessen sie eigentlich vertreten sollten.

Aber wie heißt es doch so schön: "Wenn Du denkst, es geht nicht mehr, kommt von irgendwo ein Lichtlein daher!"
Diesmal ist es nicht nur ein Lichtlein, sprich ein kleines Licht, sondern ein Strahlen und Leuchten ausgelöst durch den LSFV Schleswig-Holstein.
Was es beim VDSF und in den anderen ihm angeschlossenen Landesverbänden auslöst, bleibt abzuwarten.
Hoffen wir also auf einen Geistesblitz und nicht auf weitere (Ver-)Blendung...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nachdem immer noch keine Antwort oder Eingangsbestätigung von den Beamten der Hamburger Behörde (BWA) kam, habe ich nun den Pressesprecher der Behörde, Michael Ahrens,  per Mail angeschrieben.

Die Mail zuvor mit den Nachfragen ging an Frau Hahn, Herrn Schrader und Herr Lubczyk von der BWA direkt..

Sobald wir Antwort erhalten, werden wir diese sowohl hier im Forum wie natürlich auch im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de) veröffentlichen.


*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## gründler (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Vollborn schrieb:


> Die Themen "Setzkescher" und "Wettangeln" sind jeweils landesrechtlich geregelt. Beides wird aller Voraussicht nach noch in diesem Jahr in S-H wieder zugelassen. Bisherige Gespräche mit den Fraktionen waren diesbezüglich erfreulich.


 

Hi

Sorry Vollborn das ist kein Angriff auf dich,aber vor 2-3 Jahren wurde schon auf der Stippermesse von mehreren Leuten (Stipperszene S-H) berichtet S-H läßt dieses nächstes Jahr Setzkescher....wieder zu,gespräche nach Oben (VDSF) laufen schon sieht alles wunderbar aus das wir dieses Jahr noch Hältern können,das wahr vor 2-3 Jahren (glaube 3 Jahre ist es her da tauchte das """gerücht""" das erste mal auf).

Aber passiert ist bis Dato immer noch nix,zu hoffen bleibt natürlich das es durchkommt und wieder erlaubt wird.

Aber da fragt man sich wofür brauch man 3 Jahre,wo andere zb.nur 6 Wochen brauchen.

Edit:
Meinte natürlich mit ""nach Oben"" die zuständigen Behörden bei euch da oben VDSF Landesverband nicht den Bundesverband,bleibt trotzdem die frage wenn vor 3 Jahren schon angefragt wurde warum es noch weitere Jahre brauch um einen Beschluss zu ändern,weil ich glaube nicht das die Angler bezw. die z.t.in Amt stehenden,da vor 3 Jahren kein Plan hatten was sie da erzählen.

Aber ist ja auch egal,bleibt zu hoffen das es S-H irgendwann mal hinkriegt und nicht nur hinausschiebt.

#h


----------



## Vollborn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da waren dann aber wohl wieder Angler unterwegs, die nicht so furchtbar viel Hintergrundwissen hatten. Denn mit dem Verbot oder der Zulassung des Setzkeschers hat der VDSF ja nun überhaupt nichts zu tun. Das ist AUSSCHLIESSLICH eine Frage des landesspezifischen Fischereigesetzes. Ich glaube in 14 von 16 Bundesländern ist der Setzkescher mittlerweile erlaubt und S-H ist eben das 15. Aber wir arbeiten daran und jetzt vertritt keine (ernstzunehmende) Fraktion im Landtag mehr, daß das Verbot erhalten bleiben müßte.

Ich bin kein Freund von "Gerüchten"...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ein sehr schnelle und auch klare Antwort seitens des Verbandes SH.
Wir bedanken uns dafür, auch für die Schnelligkeit:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> lieber Thomas,
> 
> ...



*Klare Aussage also:*
Schleswig Holstein plant vorerst kein Änderungen - Gute Nachricht für die Angler in SH!!

*Hoffen wir, dass dazu auch mal ne klare Aussage vom VDSF-Bund kommt!!*


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Robert Vollborn:


> Denn mit dem Verbot oder der Zulassung des Setzkeschers hat der VDSF ja nun überhaupt nichts zu tun.


Definition VDSF Bund für Hinweis auf verbotene Wettfischen (im Gegensatz zu erlaubten Gemeinschaftsfischen) bis heute:
Gebrauch eines Setzkeschers.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die Pressestelle der Behörde in Hamburg (BWA) hat sich gemeldet.
Und um Verständnis gebeten, dass Herr Schrader momentan im Urlaub wäre. 
Ab KW 26 könne ich mit Antwort oder einem Anruf rechnen.
Warum Frau Hahn oder Herr Lubczyk nicht antworten wollen, konnte mir nicht erklärt werden.


----------



## Vollborn (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Robert Vollborn:
> 
> Definition VDSF Bund für Hinweis auf verbotene Wettfischen (im Gegensatz zu erlaubten Gemeinschaftsfischen) bis heute:
> Gebrauch eines Setzkeschers.....



Dann muß man aber auch vollständig zitieren:

"Für ein Wettfischen kann weiter sprechen, wenn [Achtung:] mehrere folgender Kriterien [!] vorliegen:

a) Veranstaltungen nicht auf Vereinsebene, zu denen nur bestimmte Angler zugelassen
werden
b) Vergabe von Preisen an Sieger und Platzierte
c) das Auslosen und/oder Abgrenzen von Angelplätzen
d) das übermäßige Anfüttern
e) die Verwendung von Setzkeschern
f) das Zurücksetzen fangfähiger Fische
g) vorheriger Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen in einem engen zeitlichen Zusammenhang mit der Veranstaltung."

Ich melde mich für heute ab, die Kieler Woche ruft...


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Deswegen hatte ich ja extra das so formuliert ;-))


> Definition VDSF Bund für *Hinweis *auf verbotene Wettfischen



Viel Spaß auf der Kieler Woche..


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*20.: *
22.06,2010
Heute kam die Antwort von Herrn Markstein, dem Präsidenten des DAV - Bundesverbandes, die wir gerne hier veröffentlichen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> vielen Dank für Ihr Schreiben vom 19. Juni 2010! Ihre Anfrage und unsere mit dem heutigen Schreiben an Sie übermittelte Antwort leiten wir gerne an unseren Landesverband in Hamburg, den Hanseatischen Anglerverband, weiter.
> 
> ...




*21.:*
22.06.2010

Wir haben uns lange überlegt, ob wir die Antwort von Herrn Mohnert, dem Präsidenten des VDFS-Bund, so veröffentlichen sollen. Uns geht es ja nur darum, zu verhindern, dass solche Regelungen vom VDSF-Bund unterstützt werden, so dass sie dann eventuell auch mal bundesweit für alle VDSF-Mitglieder gelten könnten.

Dass Politik und Verbände dazu neigen, viel zu schreiben um wenig zu sagen - vor allem wenns geht, nichts konkretes - ist schließlich die Meinung vieler Bürger. Und das müsste man in unseren Augen nicht unbedingt verstärken durch Veröffentlichung entsprechender Stellungnahmen.

Da aber bisher der Kontakt seitens des VDSF-Bund zu uns nicht wieder aufgenommen wurde, dann hier also die Antwort des Präsidenten und dann dazu unsere Anmerkungen:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> in Beantwortung Ihrer Mail v. 10. Juni muß ich gestehen, dass meinerseits eine gewisse Irritation vorhanden ist.
> 
> ...


Viele Punkte - über die man diskutieren kann - werden angesprochen. 
Eine klare Aussage zur eigentlichen Frage fehlt weiterhin:
Ob Herr Mohnert als Person respektive der Bundesverband folgende Aufrufe z.B. im Internet  auch als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen nach der Definition des VDSF-Bund werten würde, wie es der ASV Hamburg ja darstellt? 



> > Hallo Leute,
> > ich möchte gerne am 26.10. an derundder Stelle an demunddem Gewässer fischen gehen. Ich würde mich freuen, wenn der eine oder andere dazukommen möchte. Ich werde so gegen 8.00Uhr am Wasser sein.
> 
> 
> ...


Es geht ja hier um die Frage, wie der Bundesverband dazu steht, und nicht wie Landesverbände dazu stehen.

Dazu kam ja sowohl oben vom DAV wie auch vom VDSF-Verband in Schleswig-Holstein eine klare Aussage (man sieht also, es geht, wenn man will!):


			
				LSFV-SH schrieb:
			
		

> Abschließend zur Frage 1 möchte ich äußern, daß - wie dargestellt - offensichtlich unterschiedliche Definitionen existieren. Denn etwa der VDSF setzt zur Annahme eines Gemeinschaftsfischens voraus, daß mehr als 10 Angler oder Angler aus mehreren Vereinen teilnehmen, die innerhalb einer bestimmten Zeit an einem Gewässer unter gleicher Zielvorgabe fischen. Insofern bestehen hier schon deutliche Unterschiede zwischen den Regeln beim VDSF, beim ASV HH und beim LSFV.


Die in den 90er Jahren entwickelten und mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder abgesprochenen Definitionen des VDSF-Bund gelten ja trotz akuteller, anglerfreundlicherer Urteile immer noch. Und das obwohl vor 2 Jahren beim VDSF-Bund ein Antrag auf Überarbeitung dieser Definitionen gestellt wurde.

*Und mehrheitlich abgelehnt!!*

*Weil man befürchtete, wieder mit allen Referenten der Länder alles absprechen zu müssen und dann für Angler eventuell negativere Ergebnisse herauskommen würden. Wie das angesichts aktueller anglerfreundlicherer Urteile logisch begründbar sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht.*​
Es zeigt aber deutlich, dass der VDSF-Bund weiterhin - wie auch aus der Mail ersichtlich - statt aktiv für die Rechte der Angler zu kämpfen und dabei auch politische Lobbyarbeit zu leisten, sich lieber hinter nicht mehr aktuellen, vor fast 20 Jahren entwickelten Definitionen versteckt - warum auch immer.

Statt den Landesverbänden wie aktuell in Hamburg zu helfen, anglerfreundliche Definitionen durchzusetzen, kommt dann obige Mail. Kein Wunder also, wenn man sich Gedanken macht inwieweit eine Fusion mit dem DAV da Sinn macht für die Angler und ob es da nicht besser ist, einen zweiten, anglerfreundlicheren Verband zu haben.

Und auch kein Wunder, wenn man sich da dann mit Presse; Behörden oder Politik auseinandersetzt, da man ja augenscheinlich als normaler Angler von den Verbänden  - zumindest von Teilen der Verbände, wie man oben sieht ja nicht von allen - im Stich gelassen wird diesbezüglich.

Wenn sich der VDSF nicht rühren will im Sinne der Angler, gibt es heut eben - dem Internet sei Dank - andere Möglichkeiten als früher. Damals konnte vieles vom Verband "unter der Decke gehalten" und intern ausgemacht werden. Und die Anglerschaft wunderte sich dann nur über die "Errungenschaften" der Verbände, die immer weitere Restriktionen für die Angler brachte - bundesweit!

Got sei Dank wird heutzutage aber ein Vorgehen wie in Hamburg eben schnell öffentlich und auf Grund der Vorgänge und Antworten kann sich dann jeder selber sein Bild machen. Wir bleiben da jedenfalls weiter dran.



*Und nach wie vor steht die Frage im Raum, wieso die Behörde in Hamburg auf einmal ihre Ansichten ändert, wenn nicht nach Gesprächen mit dem dortigen Verband....*


*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nachfolgend das angesprochene PDF-Dokument aus der Mail von Herrn Markstein:



> *GEMEINSCHAFTSANGELN IM DAV*
> Der Deutsche Anglerverband e.V. gibt seinen Mitgliedsverbänden und -vereinen für das Angeln in der Gemeinschaft folgende Orientierung:
> Der DAV fördert und pflegt alle Formen des Angelns – soweit dabei tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen gewahrt bleiben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Anmerkung von mir persönlich: 
Man vergleiche schlicht einmal Inhalt und Stil der Mails der Vorsitzenden der beiden Bundesverbände.....




*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ ivo:
Das Thema Fusion gehört grundsätzlich in die unten verlinkte Diskussion, nicht hierher. Hier ist es ja nur ein weiterer, wenngleich zu bedenkender Aspekt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=188319



*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Galen (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich habe dieses Thema mitlerweile mit all meinen Angelkollegen besprochen, bzw. die Existenz dieser umstrittenen ASVHH-Entscheidung thematisiert. Viele wussten davon gar nichts.

Wie ich "mehr" erwirken kann, erschliesst sich mir bisher nicht.

Daher möchte ich hier zumindest den Einsatz des Admins loben (und all jene, die mit Rat & Tat zu Seite stehen)!

Gute Arbeit! Mit Nachdruck, aber fair ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wie ich "mehr" erwirken kann, erschliesst sich mir bisher nicht.


Im Verein auf den Vereinsvorstand zugehen.

Eine (außerordentliche) Mitgliederversammlung einberufen lassen.

Das Thema durchsprechen. 

Den Vorschlag machen, entsprechende Änderungen beim Verband einzubringen bzw. den Beschluß zu kippen.

Abstimmen.

Wenn die Mehrheit das dann entsprechend entscheidet, kann das der Vereinsvorstand dann beim Verband auf die Tagesordnung setzen  lassen.





> Gute Arbeit! Mit Nachdruck, aber fair ...


Danke vielmals, auch im Namen der Kollegen 
;-)

Auch wenn das mit Sicherheit nicht alle so sehen werden wollen...





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Gemini (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Anmerkung von mir persönlich:
> Man vergleiche schlicht einmal Inhalt und Stil der Mails der Vorsitzenden der beiden Bundesverbände.....



Wenn man den Inhalt dieser beiden Schreiben rannimmt kann man den Unterschied zwischen einer Interessenvertretung und politisch ambitionierter Bürokratie nicht plakativer darstellen...


----------



## lausi97 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Aufgrund dieser Berichterstattung,sollten sich die Angelvereine in Deutschland nicht wundern,wenn die Mitglieder reihenweise austreten,oder sich erst garnnicht entschließen einzutreten!Wobei der Austritt vieler Mitglieder in Hamburg meines erachtens auch zu einem Überdenken dieser Situation führen könnte!

An dieser stelle auch ein großes Lob an die Admins!
gruß
lausi


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Berichterstattung,sollten sich die Angelvereine in Deutschland nicht wundern,wenn die Mitglieder reihenweise austreten,oder sich erst garnnicht entschließen einzutreten!Wobei der Austritt vieler Mitglieder in Hamburg meines erachtens auch zu einem Überdenken dieser Situation führen könnte!
> 
> An dieser stelle auch ein großes Lob an die Admins!
> gruß
> lausi




Austreten ist genau der falsche Weg. Der Beschluß betrifft auch nicht organisierte Angler, die haben aber keinerlei Möglichkeit, einzuwirken. 

Arxxx hochkriegen und wehren, dass ist der richtige Weg.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mitglieder bei einem Verband sind ja die Angler nur mittelbar - als Angehörige eines Vereines, der einem Verband angehört.

Austreten können also (leider) nicht die Angler, sondern nur die Vereine.

Wäre das anders, wäre vielleicht schon vieles anders....

Und die Vereine brauchen zum Austritt ja einen Mitgliederbeschluß.

Da den meisten Anglern komplett wurscht ist, was ihr Verein oder ihr Verband treibt, solange sie nur angeln können, wird das aber wohl kaum passieren.

Denn in Hamburg würden dann die Angler mit einem Austritt ihres Vereines aus dem Verband auch die Möglichkeit verlieren, in Verbandsgewässern zu angeln.

Und - da sollte man ehrlich sein:
Da der Beschluss leicht zu umgehen ist und juristisch eh kaum durchsetzbar, ist der einzelne Angler kaum betroffen und es ist zu befürchten, dass Verband und Behörde deswegen relativ ungeschoren durch Vereinsaustritte davonkommen - in meinen Augen:
Leider...


Man sieht es ja auch daran, dass das im Forum vom ASV Hamburg nicht weiter diskutiert wird:
Vielleicht weil dank der mangelnden Öffentlicheitsarbeit des ASV Hamburg die Angler das noch gar nicht mitbekommen haben - Vielleicht werden auch dort solche Diskusisonen nicht zugelassen.
Man weiss es halt nicht, was im Hamburger Dschungel da so vor sich geht..



*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## ernie1973 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Richtig - man muß sich wehren - ob nun als vereinsmäßig organisierter Angler, oder als nicht vereinsmäßig organisierter Angler.

Wohin soll diese Entwicklung denn noch führen?

Am Ende müssen wir alle unsere Individual-Angeltage noch beim VDSF 7 Tage vorher anmelden, wenn wir als Angler alles hinnehmen und uns weiter durch unsinnige Vorschriften "gängeln" lassen.

Das dann am besten in 3-facher Ausführung, damit der Verband und die Behörden auch ihre Existenz langfristig rechtfertigen können und auch Arbeit haben!

Es gäbe genug sinnvolle Dinge zu tun, die auch im Interesse der Anglerschaft wären, aber mit sowas halten die sich hier dann auf und starten "Massenkontrollen", um private Fehden zu führen.

...das nenne ich mal Vergeudung von (ehrenamtlichen) Personal und Kapazitäten!

Ernie


----------



## gründler (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



lausi97 schrieb:


> Aufgrund dieser Berichterstattung,sollten sich die Angelvereine in Deutschland nicht wundern,wenn die Mitglieder reihenweise austreten,oder sich erst garnnicht entschließen einzutreten!Wobei der Austritt vieler Mitglieder in Hamburg meines erachtens auch zu einem Überdenken dieser Situation führen könnte!
> 
> An dieser stelle auch ein großes Lob an die Admins!
> gruß
> lausi


 
Warum Austreten oder nicht eintreten.

Man muss nur in einem Verein suchen der im DAV angeschlossen ist,oder seinen Verein mit Überzeugungsarbeit im Vorstand........ vom VDSF weghohlen und zum DAV wechseln.

Wer immer noch glaubt nach 22 Jahren Lügen Hinhalten Verbieten und co.das sich jetzt in nächster Zeit was ändert weil eine Fusion ansteht,der glaubt auch noch an Weihnachtsmann. 



So nebenbei heute neues drüber erfahren,bei Jägern kommt evtl.eine neue noch schärfere Wildbrett Verordnung mit Nachweis von A-Z sowie Ohrmarken bei Wildstücken......und wenn das kommt ist es nur noch ne frage der Zeit bis man als Privatmann kein Fisch mehr in Umlauf bringen darf ohne Nachweise von Gesundheit der Fische Seuchen Krankheiten....,oder wer weiß es schon überhaupt noch Fisch aus der Natur aneignen darf.

Die neue EU Gesetze machen alles möglich,auch das was niemand für möglich hält weil das geht ja gar net,das ist Rechtlich gar net möglich wird geschrien und geböllkkt,aber man sieht ja was alles möglich ist.

Edit:Natürlich hat Thomas recht und jeder Verband Verein..... hat sein Misthaufen,aber beim DAV wird einen mehr geholfen wie beim anderen Anbieter.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Man muss nur in einem Verein suchen der im DAV angeschlossen ist,oder seinen Verein mit Überzeugungsarbeit im Vorstand........ vom VDSF weghohlen und zum DAV wechseln.



Siehe Landesverband SH vom VDSF:
Es geht ja auch da anders....

Und man sollte eines bedenken:
Es gibt auch immer wieder Nachrichten über Vorgänge in DAV - Landesverbänden, die nicht immer nur positiv zu beurteilen sind.

Liegt in meinen Augen daran, wo die jeweiligen Landesverbände vor der Wende tätig waren. Denn dort haben sie eine seit altersher überkommene Machtstruktur, was natürlich Kungelei fördert - egal ob DAV oder VDSF, das ist ein grundsätzliches Problem und betrifft auch nicht nur Anglerverbände.

Der einzig klare Unterschied ist in Form wie Inhalt eben an den Antworten der Präsidenten der beiden Bundesverbände erkannbar. 

Und ja, da ist mir persönlich die Sichtweise des Bundes-DAV deutlich angenehmer. Und ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass eine Fusion sinnvoll wäre. Allerdings nach meiner persönlichen Meinung nur dann, wenn das unter dem Duktus der jetzigen DAV - Führung geschieht. Ansonsten ist es nur gut, dass es einen zweiten Verband mit einer deutlich anglerfreundlicheren Aufstelllung gibt..

Landesverbände muss man wirklich auch jeden einzeln betrachten und kann da nicht pauschal VDFS oder DAV als die besseren hinstellen wollen.

Das beste Beispiel der hier diskutierte Fall:
Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass im vorliegenden Falle einer wegen wohl privater Streitigkeiten vermuteten Einflußnahme des Verbandes bzw. Verbandsangehöriger zum Nachteil der gesamten Angler bei der Behörde entweder unter einem DAV-Dach so nicht passiert wäre - oder wenn, dann bei Kontaktaufnahme mit dem DAV-Bundesverband deutlich anders und anglerfreundlicher behandelt worden wäre, als man es nun live vom VDSF (Bund wie ASV Hamburg) mitbekommt.


Stoff zu nachdenken gibt das genug...




*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es gibt eine interessante Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg auf dessen Seiten zum Download.

Ich guck jetzt aber auch erst Fußball und wir wedren dann erst in den folgenden Tagen dazu schreiben.

Interessant:
Es wir wiederum kein Wort darüber verloren, warum die Behörde  - nach den bekannten Zeitabläufen und Rechechen bis jetzt - augenscheinlich ja erst nach Gesprächen mit dem ASV Hamburg ihre Haltung in die vom ASV "änderte" und damit erst die Angler insgesamt belastete.

Nur nochmal zur Erinnerung:
Wir haben sowohl die eidesstattlichen Erklärungen zu Telefonaten, sowie verschiedene Mails von der Behörde an verschiednee Fragesteller vorliegen. 

Interessant in dem Zusammenhang ja auch die in anderen Foren als "Rollkommando" bezeichnete Kontrolle durch Fischereiaufseher (inkl. ASVHamburg - Mitgliedern), wo klar darauf abgezielt wurde, ein in einem (anderen) Forum ausgemachten Treffen als ungemnehmigtes Gemeinschaftsfischen dastehen zu lassen (Zeugenaussagen liegen vor, wir lassen uns auch dazu eidesstattliche Versicherungen schicken). 
Wozu sonst schickt man 6 Aufseher gezielt zu (in deren Augen wohl leider nur) 8 Anglern??

Was - neben vielen anderen Dingen - klar darlegt, dass es dem ASV Hamburg da eben um anderes geht, als er in seiner Stellungnahme beschrieben hat und dass durchaus jeder Angler betroffen ist (ob Verein oder nicht), der irgendwo öffentlich (sei es in Foren oder im Vereinsheim) zu einem Treffen am Wasser zum angeln mit Gleichgesinnten aufruft.



*Zum Downlod des ASVHH:*
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/download?task=finish&cid=31&catid=3&m=0

Da das PDF - Dokument kopiergeschützt ist, können wir es leider nicht direkt hier veröffentlichen.
Gesichert haben wir das natürlich trotzdem per Screenshot..





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vor dem nächsten Spiel noch kurz was auffallendes.
Das hier ist aus der Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg aus deren Forum:


> *Wenn „Jemand“ öffentlich bekannt gibt (hier z.B. Forum) ,das er an Tag x an der Stelle x fischen geht und zum "Mitangeln" aufruft / auffordert, sich dann Freunde, Bekannte, Angelkollegen, etc. an diesem Ort einfinden und ebenfalls angeln, wird dieses als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen bewertet, wenn es dann mehr als 9 Personen sind *( zusätzlich, ab 20 Personen, beim Fischereiamt).
> Bei dieser Situation wird der "aufrufende" Angler dann als "Veranstalter" bewertet. Dieser hat jedoch die Möglichkeit, innerhalb von 7 Tagen (neue Regl.), das Angeln als ein Gemeinschaftsfischen beim Verband anzumelden. Hierbei hat man auch die Garantie, dass die angemeldete Strecke frei ist, sofern das Fischen genehmigt wurde.



In der PDF des ASV Hamburg steht unter Punkt 8:


> Verabredungen, die privat, vereinsintern oder in einem Forum erfolgen und kein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Inhalt haben, sind seit Jahrzehnten üblich und nicht von der ergänzenden Regelung betroffen



Vielleicht sollte sich der Verband einmal überlegen, welche seiner Veröffentlichungen jetzt bindend sein soll für die Angler...

Oder bin ich der Einzige, dem auffällt, dass diese zwei Veröffentlichungen sich widersprechen?

Im Forum des ASV Hamburg wird ein Treffen für den Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg zum Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn mehr als 9 Leute kommen.

In der PDF wird ein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn es ein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Inhalt hat...

Nichts anderes, als das was wir ja von Anfang an gesagt haben und weswegen wir den ASV auch angeschrieben haben, weil wir ja nur die (für uns falsche aber immer noch gültige?) Darstellung aus dem Forum hatten und diese also auch für gültig halten müssen..


Ob jetzt statt dessen die Darstellung des PDF - Downloads  gültig ist, werden wir  wiederum beim ASV Hamburg nachfragen.
Auch wenn wir wiederum wohl eher keine Antwort bekommen werden..

Ist das alles wirklich das, was sich ein Angler unter einer kompetenten Vetretung vorstellt, welche die Interessen der Angler durchsetzen soll? 
Mein Genick schmerzt vom Kopfschütteln...







*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Hanns Peter (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In der PDF des ASV Hamburg steht unter Punkt 8:
> 
> 
> > Verabredungen, die privat, vereinsintern oder in einem Forum erfolgen  und kein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Inhalt haben, sind seit Jahrzehnten  üblich und nicht von der ergänzenden Regelung betroffen
> ...



Unter Nummer 9 des selben PDF-Dokuments steht dann aber noch:


> Als durch ein Forum veranstaltetes meldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen wird eine Veranstaltung bezeichnet, bei der eine Verabredung zum Angeln unter Nennung eines Verbandsgewässers, Datums und öffentlich einsehbarer Teilnehmerliste ab zehn Personen getroffen wird. Dies gilt ausdrücklich nur für Forumsveranstaltungen, unbeschadet gesetzlicher Regelungen.


Und somit ist das Chaos perfekt #c


----------



## PatrickHH (22. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es ist desolat!

3 verschiedene Stellungsnahmen (auch wenn eine als Erläuterung deklariert wurde) und 3 unterschiedliche Aussagen. #q

Der ASV Hamburg in Personen das Präsidium versteht die eigenen Texte nicht und legt diese willkürlich aus.

Die Kernpunkte bleiben aber, ein Gemeinschaftsfischen wurde nicht definiert und Forentreffen bleiben weiter als "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ausgelegt. Soll jetzt wirklich ein Treffen, dass von Privatleuten organisiert wird ein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein, wenn ein Datum geschrieben und eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird?

Nur weil im Eröffnungspost eine Teilnehmerliste ist, hat das Angeln von 10 Kollegen eine andere Auswirkung auf das Gewässer als wenn keine Teilnehmerliste online steht?

Noch eine wichtige Frage wäre, ob das Fischereiamt jetzt auch wieder die Fahne in den Wind hängt und diese komischer Erläuterung auch auf die freien Gewässer umsetzt.

Ich gebe die Hoffnung langsam auf, dass von Seiten des ASV Hamburg eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung geliefert wird.

Diese hier verlinkte Erklärung ist Nichts als heiße Luft und ein gescheiterter Versuch die Hande in Unschuld zu waschen. Es ist schon fast Frech, hier jetzt die Foren/Angler die sich zu Recht über dieses Verhalten aufregen, als "Schuldige" und Lügner darzustellen.

Wann wird es verstanden, dass wenigstens ein Hauch von Professionalität zwingend nötig ist, um einen rechtsverbindlichen Beschluß verständlich an den Angler zu bringen.

Will mich jetzt nicht weiter aufregen und schaue mir Fussi an.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ hphoe:
Da steht noch viel mehr nicht haltbares und seltsames drin.
Wir arbeiten das auf, das war ja nur gestern abend kurz vorm Fußball schnell das  allergraviererndste und direkt auffallende.

Bis man das auseinandergespusselt hat, dauert das natürlich...
Sorry..





> Gibt es eigentlich eine Gewässerordnung vom ASVHH und kann man diese einsehen?


Wenn man von obigen Vorgängen ausgeht, nützt Dir auch eine schriftliche Gewässerordnung nichts.

Man weiss ja nicht, ob und wo eventuell dazu Erläuterungen, Stellungnahmen oder sonstwas "versteckt" wäre auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg, was dann eventuell wie beim Gemeinschaftsangeln sich selber widerspricht und dann beliebig auslegbar wäre......

#c#c#c



*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*22.: *
23.06.2010

*Nur noch Chaos beim ASV Hamburg? *​​Diesen Eindruck gewinnt man jedenfalls, wenn man die neueste Veröffentlichung auf den Seiten des ASV  Hamburg durchliest.

*Wortlaut der Veröffentlichung:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309


Aber damit widerspricht der ASV Hamburg nun Aussagen seines Präsidenten, die aber immer noch als gültig im Forum des ASV Hamburg stehen:
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=99203#post99203


Tatsächlich scheint sich beim ASV HH also etwas zu bewegen. Aber Bewegung ist auch in jeder Konfusion. Eine klare Richtung ist jedenfalls und augenscheinlich selbst dem ASV HH nicht zu erkennen. Die Stellungnahme beinhaltet sowohl faktische Fehler, widerspricht Angaben auf anderen Seiten des ASV HH und ist in sich z.T. sehr widersprüchlich. 


Also pflücken wir mal auseinander:
*Die Einleitung des Dokumentes*
Schon in der Einleitung wird sich widersprochen. Dort schreibt man, dass sich für die im ASV Hamburg organisierten Angler durch die Erweiterung nichts ändern würde. Alleine schon eine Erweiterung ist eine Änderung auch für organisierte Angler in Hamburg. Es steht nirgendwo geschrieben, dass diese Erweiterung nur für Gastangler Gültigkeit hat. 


*Punkt 1 des Dokumentes*
Beschreibt richtig die Struktur des ASV Hamburg - was das aber mit der Sache zu tun haben soll, erschliesst sich mir nicht..

*Punkt 2 des Dokumentes*
Ist völlig irrelevant. Die Anmeldepflicht für Gemeinschaftsfischen ist unbestritten notwendig und sinnvoll. Das wurde nie bestritten. Lediglich der "Winkelzug" in den Veröffentlichungen im Forum, bei dem private Verabredungen mit Gemeinschaftsfischen gleichgesetzt werden, ist in allerhöchsten Maße bedenklich und wurde angeprangert - in unseren Augen nach wie vor zu Recht..

*Punkt 3 des Dokumentes*
Ist ebenfalls, sofern es sich um echte Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt, völlig unstrittig. Zwar hat der ASV HH auf seiner HP immer noch die alten Vorgaben stehen,
http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...schaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden-
aber etwas Verwirrung hat ja noch nie geschadet.
Des weiteren beschreibt der ASV HH in diesem Punkt Gemeinschaftsfischen aus Foren, vergißt aber die selbstgestellte Anforderung, dass jedwede Verabredung anmeldepflichtig sei soll, egal wo sie stattgefunden hat. 

*Punkt 4 des Dokumentes*
Ich wüsste nicht, wo jemand behauptet hätte, das Fischerreigesetz gelte nur für Angelvereine - falls doch, ist das selbstverständlich unbestritten schlicht falsch..


*Punkt 5 des Dokumentes*
Vielleicht machen sich die Verantwortlichen des ASV HH einmal die Mühe, Ihre eigenen Vorgaben auf der eigenen Homepage zu lesen. 

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/categ...schaftsfischen-an-verbandsgewaesser-anmelden-

Dort steht wortwörtlich:
_Zum Schutz der untermaßigen Fische ist nur das Angeln mit Haken *ohne Widerhaken  bzw. mit angedrücktem oder abgekniffenem Widerhaken* gestattet._

Peinlich einfach !!


*Punkt 6 des Dokumentes*
Kein Mensch hat je bestritten, dass es einen gültigen Beschluss des ASV Hamburg gibt, dass es kein Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfisch geben soll. Wir haben nur gefragt, wie dann das sein kann:


> Laut Vorstandsbeschluß des ASV Hamburg darf man keine  Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfische in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg veranstalten. Interessanterweise findet man aber auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg unter dem Punkt "Veranstaltungen" folgenden Termin:
> 
> 
> > *Königsangeln auf Raubfisch und Butt*
> ...



*Punkt 7 des Dokumentes*
Ist unstrittig, wenn es sich um echte Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt. Auch bei privaten Angelausflügen sind Fanglisten zu führen, es geht also keinerlei Information verloren. 
Der Informationsunterschied zwischen der Fangmeldung von 10 Einzelanglern und einer Gruppe von 10 Leuten wird nicht wirklich deutlich. 

*Punkt 8 des Dokumentes*
*Ganz in Fettdruck, weil von eminenter Bedeutung und auch nochmal per Hand abgeschrieben:*

_*Verabredungen die privat, vereinsintern oder in einem Forum erfolgen und kein Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Inhalt haben, sind seit Jahrzehnten üblich und nicht von der ergänzenden Regelung betroffen. *_

*Schon dieser eine Satz führt die ganze Diskussion ad absurdum. Um nichts anderes geht es den Anglern in Hamburg. Denn dieser eine Satz aus dem jetzt veröffentlichten Dokument ist gleichsam die Rücknahme des hier diskutierten Beschlusses aus dem Forum des SV Hamburg (welcher aber immer noch da steht und somit niemand weiß, was nun eigentlich Gültigkeit hat...), und hätte alleine ausgereicht, diese unliebsame Geschichte zu beenden. 

Private Verabredungen zum gemeinsamen fischen, ohne feste Zeitvorgabe, ohne über die Geselligkeit hinausgehende Ziele, ohne Teilnehmerlisten und Personifizierung der Teilnehmer sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen, auch wenn mehr als 10 Angler sich zum fischen treffen.* 

Es bleibt zwar immer noch der Sinn des Beschlusses offen, denn Gemeinschaftsfischen im eigentlichen Sinn waren schon immer anmeldepflichtig, aber sei´s drum. 

*Punkt 9 des Dokumentes*
Um das Chaos perfekt zu machen, kommt neben den Stellungnahmen des Präsidenten und der in Punkt 8 dieses Dokumentes in Punkt 9 nun die dritte (gültige??) Definition, was in den Augen des ASV Hamburg ein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein soll.

Voller Verwunderung muss man nun feststellen, dass hiermit erneut eine eigene Definition zum Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Raum geworfen wird, der Punkt 8.) entweder als recht hinterlistigen "Beruhigungstropfen" für nicht weiterlesende Angler enttarnt, oder man  widerspricht sich beim ASV Hamburg wider einmal selbst.

Zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gehören untrennbar eine feste Start- und Endzeit der Veranstaltung, sowie ein über die Geselligkeit und das reine angeln hinausgehendes, gemeinsames Ziel. 

Eine Teilnehmerliste aus einem Forum heraus ist weder möglich noch obligatorisch, da die Forenmitglieder dort unter Verwendung von Nicknamen ( das sind erfundene "Spitznamen" ) und weitestgehend anonym kommunizieren. 

Ferner bleibt nach wie vor die Fragestellung offen was geschieht, wenn statt der 6 Angler, die sich zum Treffen bereit erklärt haben, plötzlich die doppelte Zahl an Anglern zu dem privaten Treffen einfinden ? Oder der "einladende Angler" aus einem Forum gar nicht kommen kann. Oder wie weit ein weiterer Angler von der Gruppe entfernt sein muss, um nicht unbeabsichtigt dazu gezählt zu werden, und, und, und......



*Fazit*
All das zeigt schlicht, dass hier wieder - vielleicht mangels Kenntnissen moderner Kommunikationswege oder auch geltenden Rechtes, oder aus welchen anderen nicht nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch immer - juristisch bedenkliche und an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehende und sich dazu noch selber widersprechende Veröffentlichungen vom ASV Hamburg in die Welt gesetzt werden.



*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hier im Rheinland würde man den ASV HH problemlos als "Klümpkesverein" bezeichnen können.

Bei dem von Thomas so schön und treffend formuliertem Fazit:


> *Fazit*
> All das zeigt schlicht, dass hier wieder - vielleicht mangels  Kenntnissen moderner Kommunikationswege oder auch geltenden Rechtes,  oder aus welchen anderen nich t nachvollziehbaren Gründen auch immer -  juristisch bedenkliche und an der Lebenswirklichkeit vorbeigehende und  *sich dazu noch selber widersprechende Veröffentlichungen* vom ASV Hamburg  in die Welt gesetzt werden.


und einem kurzen Blick in die Satzung des ASV HH:


> D. Aufnahme, Austritt, Ausschluss
> § 5
> ...;
> d) *Ein ASV-Mitglied kann* durch Beschluss des  Gesamtpräsidiums *aus dem Verband ausgeschlossen werden, wenn es durch  zurechenbares schuldhaftes Verhalten* eines seiner Organe *das Ansehen  des Verbandes *und damit der Angelfischerei* geschädigt* oder gegen die  Verbandssatzung verstoßen hat. ...


werden hier noch mehr Fragen aufgeworfen #q.

Und dieses nicht nur wegen dieser "Stellungnahme zur Stellungnahme" sondern auch bzw. gerade wegen der hier aufgekommenen Frage des persönlichen Kleinkrieges zwischen aktuellem Vorstand und dem ausgetretenen Vorstandsmitgliedes.

VG Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*23.:* 
23.06.2010

Soeben kam die erste direkte Antwort an uns vom ASV Hamburg.
Der Präsident schickte uns den Wortlaut des oben diskutierten und von uns kommentierten PDF - Dokumentes.

Damit ist man nicht mehr auf den PDF - Link angewiesen, sondern kann das nun hier direkt lesen.

Danke dafür!



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> in der Anlage erhalten Sie eine Stellungnahme / Information unseres Verbandes (Präsidium) zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Hamburger Gewässern, welche Sie auch auf unserer Homepage (asvhh.de) wiederfinden werden.
> 
> Ich danke für Ihr Interesse an den, in Hamburg, geltenden Regelungen.
> ...


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ivo schrieb:


> Gut Thomas dann wäre ja alles geklärt. Oder nicht?


Stimmt, Nichtbeantwortung ist auch eine Form der Kommunikation


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zum zusammen fassen, damit man nicht den Überblick verliert:

*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Honeyball (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eigentlich sollte man sich über so eine Frechheit


> Bei nüchterner Betrachtung wird jeder Angler feststellen, dass es seitens des ASV keine Willkür oder gar Schlechterstellung des über Foren angesetzten Gemeinschaftsfischens gibt. Einzelne Angler machen in den Foren Stimmung, mehr Sachlichkeit sollte hier Einzug finden.


gar nicht erst ärgern. #q

Mach ich aber trotzdem!

Eben gerade weil es u.a. hier bei uns die völlig nüchterne Betrachtung der gesamten Angelegenheit gibt, ist ja überhaupt erst mal eine sachliche Diskussion darüber entstanden.
Dann zu behaupten wir, sprich einzelne Angler, würden "Stimmung machen" und uns mangelnde Sachlichkeit vorzuwerfen, ist ein Verhalten, was an Arroganz und Unverschämtheit kaum zu überbieten ist.
Wenn es noch irgend eines Zeugnisses für die mangelhafte Kompetenz, innere Widersprüchlichkeit und bewusste Ignoranz der Anglerinteressen seitens des ASVHH bedurfte, so wurde dieses durch dies offizielle Präsidiumsmitteilung in bester Weise abgelegt.



ivo schrieb:


> Gut Thomas dann wäre ja alles geklärt. Oder nicht?


Genau, jetzt ist alles klar! Jetzt wissen wir, mit was für einer Klientel wir es zu tun haben!!!:m
Oh weia, armes Hamburg!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kann das alles halt irgendwie nicht glauben, was man da so mitkriegt, und je mehr wir recherchieren, desto schlimmer wirds.....

Das kann doch eigentlich alles nicht wahr sein..

Und dabei ist das hier im Forum ja noch alles "zerstückelt". 
Wenn das erst in der nächsten Magazinausgabe dann zusammengefasst zu lesen ist.................

Eigentlich fällt mir persönlich dazu nur James Dean ein:
"Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...".......


----------



## Hanns Peter (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eigentlich fällt mir persönlich dazu nur James Dean ein:
> "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun...".......



Der Spruch ist viel älter als der gute James. Steht schon in der Bibel:

"Herr vergib ihnen, denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun."

Aber es stimmt, je mehr man sich durch das Netz wuselt und Angelkollegen anspricht/anschreibt, desto schlimmer erscheint die ganze Aktion.

Persönliche Anfeindungen, einseitige Lesart bis hin zu kompletten "Forenverdummungen", damit die User/Angler nur ja nichts mehr hinterfragen. Da kommt es halt nur auf das Auftreten an und schon ist wieder Ruhe.

Das was Honeyball schrieb, beschreibt die Diskussion hier ziemlich treffend:


> Eben gerade weil es u.a. hier bei uns die völlig nüchterne Betrachtung  der gesamten Angelegenheit gibt, ist ja überhaupt erst mal eine  sachliche Diskussion darüber entstanden.
> Dann zu behaupten wir, sprich einzelne Angler, würden "Stimmung machen"  und uns mangelnde Sachlichkeit vorzuwerfen, ist ein Verhalten, was an  Arroganz und Unverschämtheit kaum zu überbieten ist.
> Wenn es noch irgend eines Zeugnisses für die mangelhafte Kompetenz,  innere Widersprüchlichkeit und bewusste Ignoranz der Anglerinteressen  seitens des ASVHH bedurfte, so wurde dieses durch dies offizielle  Präsidiumsmitteilung in bester Weise abgelegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> einseitige Lesart bis hin zu kompletten "Forenverdummungen", damit die User/Angler nur ja nichts mehr hinterfragen.


Deswegen machen wir uns ja immer die Mühe, die entsprechenden Veröffentlichungen auseinander zu nehmen...

*Dafür auch nochmal an der Stelle herzlichen Dank an all die Helfer, ohne die das mit dem ganzen Wust an Infos, die da zu bearbeten sind, gar nicht mehr möglich wäre!*

So kann jeder - jedenfalls der will - sich sein eigene Meinung bilden..







*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen vom Fußball gucken und musste feststellen, dass die Seite vom ASV Hamburg nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
Weiss jemand, seit wann das so ist?

Ob da jetzt kräftig retuschiert werden soll?

Gut, dass wir alles gesichert haben ;-))


----------



## PatrickHH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen vom Fußball gucken und musste feststellen, dass die Seite vom ASV Hamburg nicht mehr erreichbar ist.
> Weiss jemand, seit wann das so ist?
> 
> Ob da jetzt kräftig retuschiert werden soll?
> ...



Glaube ich nicht.

Wohl einfach ein Problem beim Provider.

Betrifft alle Seiten mal, auf das AB musste ich auch schon 20 Minuten warten. 

Da vermute ich jetzt keine Böswilligkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das AB war auch schon mal länger weg, da haste recht, aber eigentlich nie komplett, sondern meist nur das Forum.
Man wird nach den Vorkommnissen halt langsam eher mißtrauisch..

Seite ist aber heute morgen wieder da..

Also tatsächlich wohl falscher Alarm..





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*24.:*
24.06.2010

Nachdem die Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg Präsidiums statt Sicherheit nur mehr Verwirrung gestiftet hat (siehe oben), haben wir folgende Mail mit der Bitte um Aufklärung an alle Präsidiumsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg sowie an den Bundesverband VDSF geschickt:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Ripperger,
> 
> nach Zusendung Ihrer Stellungnahme haben wir dazu ein paar Fragen. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn Sie diese beantworten würden, da durch diese Stellungnahme weitere rechtliche Unsicherheiten für Mitglieder des Verbandes und Gastangler  aufgetreten sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die meisten Mitglieder des Verbandes interessieren sich ja leider nicht für diese Sache. Für die Mitglieder der Mitgliedervereine ist es aber sicher interessant.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Die meisten Mitglieder des Verbandes interessieren sich ja leider nicht für diese Sache.


Sollten sie aber dringend, da ja die Mitglieder des Verbandes (also die Vereine) ihre Mitglieder (die Angler) richtig informieren können müssen.

Denn:


> Für die Mitglieder der Mitgliedervereine ist es aber sicher interessant.


Ich würde sagen nicht nur interessant, sondern letztlich zwingend wichtig zu wissen!

Denn je nachdem welche Definition z. B. beim Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen angelegt wird, kann das ja auf jeden Fall bei Zuwiderhandlung Angelverbote in Verbandsgewässern zur Folge haben, wahrscheinlich kann das auch (je nach "Schwere" des Falles, müsste man in der Satzung nachgucken) bis zum Vereinsausschluss führen..




*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## PatrickHH (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Schon klar,
wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass Angler keine Mitglieder im ASV Hamburg sind. Da legt der Verband ja immer gesteigerten Wert drauf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Gleichzeitig will er aber Mitglieder rauswerfen wenn sie gegen diese Regeln verstoßen. Der Verband ist mir suspekt


Mitglieder von Vereinen können aus den Vereinen "rausgeworfen" werden, wenn sie gegen Verbandsbestimmungen verstoßen, nicht die Vereine als Mitglied des Verbandes, wenn ich das richtig weiss.




> Den letzten Satz zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen auf Raubfisch finde ich nicht so gut. Es wird darauf keine Antwort geben. Der erste Satz hätte gereicht. Wenn der Verband es bestätigt kann sich jeder seinen Teil denken.


Ich versuche das eben präzise zu fragen, da ja nach der Stellungnahme mehr Konfusion als vorher herrscht.
Da denke ich persönlich, wenn man genau nachfragt, erhält man auch am ehesten eine Antwort, die dann auch konsistent ist..





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Franky (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naa, still ruht der See?! Wäre ich ketzerisch veranlagt, was ich definitiv nicht bin (hoffe ich! :q), würde sich mir die Frage stellen, ob das seitens des Hamburger Verbands "ausgesessen" werden soll...


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Was ich da denke, sag ich lieber nicht...

Nächste Woche kommt alles als Zusammenfassung im Mag...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Sosososo, es bewegt sich was.

Eine Antwort auf unsere Nachfrage haben wir zwar immer noch nicht bekommen ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2983745&postcount=320 ).

Nachdem wir aber dort nachgefragt hatten wegen dem Thema Schonhaken, wurde dieser Punkt in der Veröffentlichung des Verbandes jetzt schnell, still und heimlich geändert. Statt wie es der Verband vorher schrieb, dass die Verwendung eines Schonhakens ein MUSS sei, ist es nun tatsächlich wie ursprünglich ja vom Verband falsch behauptet, eine Empfehlung..... 




Kann man so machen, muss man aber nicht....

Aber immerhin ;-))

Wenngleich das natürlich nicht die Art und Weise der Kommunikation und des Vorgehens ist, die man sich von einem kompetenten Verband wünschen würde.

Aber Kommunikation oder gar Fehler eingestehen ist wohl eben nicht die Sache des ASV Hamburg.

Wir werden weiter beobachten, ob und was da in den Veröffentlichungen des ASV Hamburg still und heimlich geändert werden wird. Gut, dass wir das alles gesichert hatten und dank unserer Veröffentlichungen auch schon genügend Leser den ursprünglichen Wortlaut noch kannten...





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja, wie soll man sowas bewerten ?

Unterstellt, dass man nicht absichtlich widersprüchliche Vorgaben macht, bleibt eigentlich nur der Schluß, dass man seinen eigenen Laden nicht kennt. Das kann man als bedenklich oder vielleicht auch fahrlässig einstufen. Vielleicht wurde man von der Dynamik dieses Themas auch überrollt, hat die Außenwirkung des Auftretens völlig unterschätzt.
Da kann man nur spekulieren.

Was aber in meinen Augen mehr als unprofessionell erscheint ist die Tatsache, dass man auf mahnende Hinweise von Außen vollkommen falsch reagiert.
Anstatt sich der Bedenken der Angler anzunehmen, zu prüfen in wie weit man sich vielleicht vergallopiert hat, versucht man die Sache auszusitzen und heimlich pö a´pö zu ändern wo man sich allzu offensichtlich widersprochen hat. Krümeltaktik nennt man das, glaube ich.

Das Ansehen dieses Verbandes hat inzwischen schweren Schaden erlitten. Und dadurch wurden auch der Bundesverband und die Behörden mitgerissen und in ein schlechtes ( richtiges ? ) Licht gestellt. 

Schadensbegrenzung kann man nur noch durch absolute Offenheit betreiben. Kompetenz ist nicht in erster Linie daran zu messen, dass man keine Fehler macht, sondern wie man mit gemachten Fehlern umgeht. 

Es würde den Hamburger Funktionären kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen diesen großen Irrtum zu korrigieren. Im Gegenteil, es würde zumindest einen Teil des verlorengegangenen Respekt und Vertrauen wieder herstellen. 
Das muss dann aber offen und klar geschehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Tja, wie soll man sowas bewerten ?



Meine rein persönliche Meinung:
|peinlich|peinlich|peinlich









*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Honeyball (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

oder auch
traurig, traurig, traurig

Es zeigt sich doch deutlich, dass man weder auf kritische Nachfragen noch auf öffentliche Reaktionen zu reagieren weiß, sondern damit schlichtweg überfordert ist.#c

Dieses Taktieren, um irgendwie ein Gesicht zu wahren, dass man aufgrund massiver Fehleinschätzungen bereits restlos verloren hat, ist fast schon Mitleid erregend.

Andererseits, mal aus Sicht des Verbandes betrachtet: Was sollen die denn jetzt noch tun?
Diejenigen, die soviel Eier in der Hose hätten, dass sie bereit wären, die Fehler und Schwachpunkte einzugestehen, würden damit sofort ihre eigenen Kollegen in die Pfanne hauen.
Wenn sie aber so weitermachen, werden sie nicht nur noch mehr zu Mittätern (denn das sind sie ohnehin schon), sondern sich selbst gegenüber auch immer unglaubwürdiger.
Und die anderen, die eigentlich Hauptverantwortlichen, kleben an ihren Posten und versuchen jetzt, das Ganze irgendwie auszusitzen in der Hoffnung, dass irgendwann genügend Gras über die Sache wächst, dass man mit ein paar kleinen Änderungen die berechtigte sachliche Kritik wieder entschärft bekommt.
Dass diese Rechnung nicht aufgehen wird, weil durch Thomas alles von vorne bis hinten bestens dokumentiert und veröffentlicht ist, haben die Letztgenannten aber offensichtlich noch nicht realisiert...#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> weil durch Thomas alles von vorne bis hinten bestens dokumentiert und veröffentlicht ist,


Und dank der Hilfe vieler, die dabei geholfen haben, den ganzen Wust an Infos aufzuarbeiten!!

Danke nochmals dafür an alle Helfer!!

In den nächsten (vermutlich zwei oder drei) Tagen gibts dann alles zusammengefasst im Magazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de)...





*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Franky (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				honeyball schrieb:
			
		

> Dass diese Rechnung nicht aufgehen wird, weil durch Thomas alles von vorne bis hinten bestens dokumentiert und veröffentlicht ist, haben die Letztgenannten aber offensichtlich noch nicht realisiert...



Ich weiss gerade nicht einzuschätzen, was schlimmer ist: das offenbar "heimliche" Korrigieren oder das da oben. Für mich ein beispielloses "Funktionärsverhalten". Fast könnte man es bajuwarisch mit "Amigo-Affäre" betiteln... :q


----------



## vazzquezz (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es würde den Hamburger Funktionären kein Zacken aus der Krone brechen diesen großen Irrtum zu korrigieren. Im Gegenteil, es würde zumindest einen Teil des verlorengegangenen Respekt und Vertrauen wieder herstellen.
> Das muss dann aber offen und klar geschehen.



|good:

... und es wäre so einfach! |rolleyes

V.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und würde von uns dann auch entsprechend genauso positiv berichtet, wie wir bisher leider nur negatives berichten können.

Da man aber seitens des ASV Hamburg genaus wie seitens des VDSF-Bund - der zu diesen unglaublichen Vorfällen ja auch nicht weiter Stellung nimmt - bisher jede weitere Kommunikation verweigert, glaube ich daran leider nicht (mehr)...



> ... und es wäre so einfach!


Eigentlich: Ja.....







*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gilt nach wie vor auch für den ASV Hamburg - selbstverständlicherweise!
Rechtzeitige Infos wären uns auch lieber gewesen....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194284






*Zum Bericht:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=193339

*Stellungnahme Präsidenten der Bundesverbände (VDSF und DAV*):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2981703&postcount=287

*Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982825&postcount=309

*Kommentar zur Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2982792&postcount=307


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Das kannst du nicht wirklich von denen verlangen, dass ist unmöglich


Das ist eben nicht unmöglich.

Der Landesfischereiverband Schleswig Holstein (VDSF) und der Bundesverband DAV zeigen ja, dass das sehr wohl möglich ist!

Warum also nicht auch weitere?



> Sie müssten ja ihren Mitgliedern erklären warum sie wie handeln.


Wie gesagt, die Mitglieder der Verbände sind nicht die Angler, sondern die Vereine! Und die stellen dann ja auch die Funktionäre und die sind sicherlich (mehr oder weniger) informiert. 

Nur bei der Information des Basis haperts halt oft.

Auch deswegen ja unser Angebot (und das ja schon seit Jahren!)!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So, hier habt ihr die Zusammenfassung im Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

Soory, ist halt auf Grund der vielen Informationen seeehr lange geworden.

An uns liegts ja aber nicht, wir hätten gerne kurze und knackige Statements von Verband und Behörde veröffentlicht, am besten solche, in denen dieser Unsinn zurückgenommen wird - Kam ja aber nichts..

Nun gibts halt leider viel zu lesen für euch..

Verstehen kann ich das zumindest eh alles nicht mehr....


----------



## Big Man (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ja ohne die andere Seite genau zu kennen ist es wirklich schwer, sie auch zu verstehen. Es gibt auch keine Gründe die es rechtfertigen nicht zu antworten. 
Aber machen wir uns nichts vor Fehler einzugestehen heißt auch Verantwortung zu übernehmen. Das ist auch nicht so einfach aber deswegen hat man sich auch für diese Aufgaben zur Verfügung gestellt und wählen lassen.

Manchmal ist man mit der Pressearbeit einfach überfordert und entschuldigt bitte, ich glaube Euer(Anglerboard) Stand bei den Anglern ist den meisten Verbänden nicht mal bewusst. Die wissen kaum wie Internet geht.

Ihnen ist auch nicht klar welche Folgen so etwas hat und wie weit so etwas bekannt wird.

Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit mal die Vereine zu mobilisieren und dort die Vorstände zu informieren. Manchmal ist ein "wenig Druck" von der Basis eine bessere Motivation.

Ich weiß ihr macht es auch alles ehrenamtlich und ihr habt auch nicht Zeit ohne ende, aber vielleicht ist es möglich so etwas wie die Besuche bei Boardmitgliedern auch mal bei den Verbänden zu machen und ihnen die Möglichkeit zu geben sich darzustellen und Ihnen klar machen, dass man gemeinsam das Interesse der Angler vertritt. 
Manchmal ist ein Kontakt ohne "negativen" Anlass ein besserer Start. Vielleicht kann der LV SH voran gehen, da dort ein anderes Bewusstsein da ist und Gute Beispiele auch motivieren können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Big Man:
Seit es das Anglerboard gibt und auch redaktionell betreut wird, haben wir die Verbände zigmal angeschrieben und sowohl um Kontakt gebeten wie ihnen allen auch das Angebot gemacht, über das Anglerboard sowohl die Angler zu informieren wie sich auch selber als Verband darzustellen oder  - sofern gewünscht-  direkt mit den Usern hier zu kommunizieren.
Und selbstverständlich kostenlos für die Verbände, dass das auch klar ist!

Antwort in 10 Jahren gleich Null!!!

*Einzige lobenswerte Ausnahmen:
LSFV Schleswig Holstein und der Bundesverband DAV.*
Fett und gefärbt, weil man das wirklich positiv herausstellen muss!!!

Wir haben immer bei Recherchen bei den Verbänden nachgefragt und um Stellungnahmen gebeten und werden das auch weiterhin tun - auch wenn wir davon ausgehen müssen, dass außer den beiden oben genannten kein Verband antworten wird.

Eine Antwort vom VDSF-Bund kam ja auch erstmals, als wir in dieser Sache hier den DAV-Bund mit "ins Spiel brachten" und auf mögliche Auswirkungen auf die geplante Fusion hingewiesen haben - In meinen Augen schlicht ein Trauerspiel.

Und selbstverständlich sind wir beweisbar!! immer bereit, zu den Verbänden vor Ort zu fahren:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juni2010/treffen-beim-dav-in-berlin.html

Eine Einladung aus Schleswig Holstein liegt uns auch vor und wir werden das, sobald es die Zeit zulässt, selbstverständlich auch wahrnehmen. 




> Manchmal ist ein Kontakt ohne "negativen" Anlass ein besserer Start.


Da gebe ich Dir durchaus recht - und hätten die Verantwortlichen nur einmal vernünftig geantwortet statt mit sich selber widersprechenden "Stellungnahmen" (wo übrigens dann schnell, leise und heimlich einiges an den Seiten des ASV Hamburg verändert wurde, nachdem wir natürlich auch deswegen wieder nachgefragt hatten) an die Öffentlichkeit zu gehen, wäre das auch möglich gewesen.

Wir haben ja zigmal die Chance dazu gegeben!

Aber was sollen wir machen, wenn die nicht mal ansatzweise wahrgenommen werden?

Ich habe eher den Eindruck, als ob man in vielen Verbänden nicht mit der Pressearbeit überfordert ist, sondern mit der Arbeit an sich. Und dass bei den Funktionären keinerlei Gespür da ist, was die Angler wirklich bewegt.

Das ist ja beileibe nicht nur der ASV Hamburg.

Man denke an die freiwillige Verbeugung vor den "Schützern" des saarländischen Verbandes mit seiner "freiwillig-bleifrei-Kampagne" - haben die nichts besseres zu tun oder glauben die tatsächlich, dass es das ist, was die Angler bewegt?
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194030

Oder die baden-württembergischen Verbände, die gemeinsam mit dem zuständigen Ministerium immer noch dafür sind, das gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in B-W aufrecht zu erhalten, nachzulesen auch im aktuellen Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html

Oder dass der Bundes-VDSF immer noch seine Uralt - Definitionen, die in den 90ern mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder ausgekapsert wurden, aufrecht erhält, obwohl es 
1.: 
in der aktuellen Rechtsprechung dazu deutlich anglerfreundlichere Urteile gibt (c+r, Setzkescher, Wett/Gemeinschaftsangeln etc..) und der DAV dazu ja (auch bei uns veröffentlichte) rechtswissenschaftliche Aufsätze zur aktuellen Lage in Arbeit gab:
http://www.anglerboard.de/werbimg/A...zen_des_Fischereirechts_Jendrusch_Niehaus.pdf

Und es 
2.:
vor ca. Jahren den Antrag beim Bundes-VDSF gab, diese Uralt-Definitionen zu ändern und den Gegebenheiten anzupassen, was dann vom VDSF-Bund mehrheitlich abgelehnt wurde..


Das geht in meinen Augen schlicht weit über das "Unverständnis" des Internets hinaus und ist in meinen Augen schlicht beschämend.



> Vielleicht ist es an der Zeit mal die Vereine zu mobilisieren und dort die Vorstände zu informieren.


Da wir ja immer noch vom ASV Hamburg keine Antwort erhalten haben auf unsere Nachfragen zur "Stellungnahme", haben wir (heute morgen) selbstverständlich deswegen die dort angeschlossenen Vereine angemailt. 

Es gibt ja immer noch 3 sich widersprechende Definitionen, was ein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein soll, auf den Seiten des ASVHamburg - und welche gültig ist, ist da eben weiterhin nicht klar.

Wir werden sehen......

Und selbstverständlich weiterhin alles veröffentlichen, was wir da herausfinden oder was uns geantwortet wird, um euch weiterhin zu informieren.


Und davon ab sind wir jederzeit weiterhin bereit, mit allen Verbänden entsprechend zu kommunizieren!!
Dass das bis jetzt eine Einbahnstraße ist (ausgenommen LSFV-SH und DAV-Bund) liegt ja nicht an uns..









*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, Durch den Kurszwang verdienen die bei uns Baden-Württemberg (bzw, die ausführenden Vereine) auch ne schöne Stange Geld.

Aber das hat nun wirklich nix mit Hamburg zu tun..


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und nun wieder zum Thema;

Fortgang Vorabveröffentlichung des Artikels für www.Anglerpraxis.de, Ausgabe August

*28.:*
03.07. 20101

*Jedem Angler droht schuldlos der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis an Gewässern des ASV Hamburg​*
Auf Grund folgender Faktenlage ist klar, dass sich durch die ganzen widersprüchlichen Definitionen und die sich ständig ändernden Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen, die ja zeitgleich auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg zu finden sind, *JEDER ANGLER*, ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler, Gefahr läuft, schuldlos die Angelerlaubnis in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg entzogen zu bekommen, da sich die veröffentlichten Bestimmungen widersprechen.

Da immer noch standhaft seitens des ASV Hamburg und des VDFS-Deutschland jede Kommunikation verweigert wird, müssen wir halt weiter machen mit der Recherche.

Die dem ASV Hamburg angeschlossenen Vereine haben wir ja schon angeschrieben, da die Angler dieser Vereine auf Grund der vielfältigen, sich widersprechenden Definitionen des ASV Hamburg nicht  sicher sein können, ab welchem Zeitpunkt ein Treffen an Verbandsgewässern als Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen wird.

Mail an die Vereine:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> auf Grund der Beschlüsse des ASV Hamburg zum Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" ( http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html ) und der Tatsache, dass Anfragen vom ASV Hamburg nicht beantwortet werden, möchten wir Sie als Mitgliedsverein des Verbandes gerne fragen, wie Sie das handhaben.
> 
> Es gibt vom ASV Hamburg derzeit ja 3 veröffentlichte Versionen einer Definition von Gemeinschfaftsfischen, die sich aber leider widersprechen.
> ...



Eventuell eingehende Antworten werden wir veröffentlichen.

Da auf den Seiten des ASV inzwischen ja immer wieder Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen geändert werden, ohne dass das vorher bekannt gegeben wird, besteht die Gefahr dass jedes Vereinsmitglied und jeder Gastangler auf Grund dieser Rechtsunsicherheit der Bestimmungen des ASV Hamburg mit einem Angelverbot in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg rechnen muss.

Zitat:
"Wer gegen diese Bestimmungen verstößt, muss mit einem Angelverbot in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg e.V. rechnen"
Zitat Ende





Dabei sind ja hier nicht nur die Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens betroffen. Auch die Vorschrift des Verbandes bezüglich der Verwendung von Schonhaken wurde ja ohne weitere Veröffentlichungen geändert - wenngleich diesmal auch "anglerfreundlich".

Allerdings ist diese "Anglerfreundlichkeit" wohl eher darauf zurückzuführen, dass in der Stellungnahme, die uns vom ASV Hamburg zugesandt wurde, behauptet wurde, die Verwendung von Schonhaken "sei nur eine Empfehlung". Da dies bei uns schon veröffentlicht wurde, konnte der ASV Hamburg ja nun nicht mehr diese Stellungnahme ändern - und musste dann wohl eben die Bestimmungen ändern...

Während unsere Nachfrage war nämlich auf den Seiten des ASV noch das klare "MUSS" von Schonhaken vorgeschrieben:





Auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg ist im Zusammenhang mit den vielfältigen Änderungen der Definition vom Gemeinschaftsfischen auch zu lesen, dass eine Anmeldung eines Gemeinschaftsfischens durch Forenmitglieder binnen einer Frist von 7 Tagen vor Beginn des Fischens zu erfolgen hat.
Stellungnahme des Präsidenten des ASV Hamburg im Forum:
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=99699#post99699

Andererseits ist in den Bestimmungen zum Gemeinschaftsfischen immer noch zu lesen, dass dies mindestens 10 Wochen vorher zu geschehen hat (unter Androhung bei Zuwiderhandlung die Angelerlaubnis in den Verbandsgewässern entzogen zu bekommen):



Auf Grund dieser Faktenlage ist also klar, dass sich durch die ganzen widersprüchlichen Definitionen und die sich ständig ändernden Veröffentlichungen und Bestimmungen, die ja zeitgleich auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg zu finden sind, *JEDER ANGLER*, ob Vereinsmitglied oder Gastangler, Gefahr läuft, schuldlos die Angelerlaubnis in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg entzogen zu bekommen, da sich die veröffentlichten Bestimmungen widersprechen.

Was wir noch recherchieren müssen ist, in wie weit der Vorstand laut Satzung das Recht hat, ohne Mitgliederbeschluß solche Bestimmungen einfach zu ändern. 

Sicherlich wird es zudem die Mitgliedsvereine auch interessieren, warum sie bei Gemeinschaftsfischen weiterhin die Frist von 10 Wochen haben, während Forummitglieder (angeblich, aber eben nicht rechtssicher, siehe oben) nur die 7-Tage-Frist zur Anmeldung benötigen sollen. 

Sobald wir weitere Information bekommen oder recherchieren, werden wir darüber informieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die ersten Reaktionen auf unsere Anfrage an Vereine, die dem ASV Hamburg angeschlossen sind, kamen schon am Wochenende. 

Interessanterweise aber nur eine schriftlich - und die war von einem Vereinsvorsitzenden, der offenbar nicht die Frage begriffen hatte. Deswegen haben wir explizit vor einer Veröffentlichung nochmal rückgefragt. 

Allerdings gab es einige wenige, aber interessante Telefongespräche. Alle mit der Bitte, das am Telefon Gesagte jedoch (noch) nicht zu veröffentlichen. Dazu gibt es verschiedene (gute!) Gründe, weswegen wir dieser Bitte auch nachkommen.

Wir denken allerdings, dass wir nach dem Donnerstag da etwas mehr berichten können.

Allerdings ist die Zahl der Rückmeldungen angesichts der Brisanz der Fragen doch sehr gering. 

Wir bleiben jedenfalls weiter am Ball und werden weiter berichten.


Achja, was wohl leider relativ klar war:
Auf unsere Nachfrage an alle Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg, deren Mailadressen wir hatten, wegen der Stellungnahme (war ja im Namen des gesamten Präsidiums) die auf den Seiten des ASV veröffentlicht und ja zu nur noch mehr Verwirrung beigetragen hatte, kam bis heute immer noch keine einzige Antwort.

Da kann man dann wohl von einem "Maulkorberlaß" ausgehen......








*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html


----------



## Franky (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie bitte..?!?
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Erst noch ein bisschen mehr Material sammeln.
Diese Woche wollte sich ja laut Pressesprecher die Behörde melden, nach dem Donnerstag ergibt sich vielleicht auch nochmal Neues...


Dann kann man sich das ja bei weiterer Kommunikationsverweigerung seitens der Verbände immer noch überlegen..


----------



## Big Man (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas

Schade das die Realität so erdrückend ist. 
Es ist aber schön das ihr es versucht habt, ich zieh den Hut vor eurem Engagement.
Ich bleibe trotzdem Optimist und Hoffe mit mehr frischen Blut in den Präsidien kommt auch ein neues Verständnis auf.
Ich hoffe, dass es mit Wahlen schneller geht als mit dem wegsterben.:r


----------



## Jose (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die ersten Reaktionen auf unsere Anfrage an Vereine ...
> aber nur eine schriftlich - und die war _*von einem Vereinsvorsitzenden, der offenbar nicht die Frage begriffen hatte*_ ...




das alltägliche problem...

es sind eben vor_Sitzende_, nicht vor_Denkende_


wir als angler haben schon verloren, und erst recht mit solchen verbänden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				Big Man schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe, dass es mit Wahlen schneller geht als mit dem wegsterben.


Der war gut ;-))




			
				Jose schrieb:
			
		

> erst recht mit solchen verbänden.


Mit solchen ja - aber es gibt ja positive Ausnahmen, diese muss man stärken, damit s mehr werden..

Davon ab hat sich noch ein Verein gemeldet, die meinten aber das wäre ja doch jetzt alles klar nach der Stellungnahme - obwohl die sich in Punkt 8 und 9 direkt selber widerspricht...

Wir werden sehen..







*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es meldet sich doch immer wieder der eine oder andere Verein bzw. Vereinsvorstand auf unsere leider nötige Nachfrage, da de Verband ja immer noch mauert.

Wir werden das wieder fürs nächste Magazin zusammen fassen.

Vorab:
Allerdings habe ich jetzt schriftlich von einem Vereinvorstand vorliegen, das er sowohl rechtlich wie moralisch auch gegen den Verband vorgehen würde, wenn die Fischereiaufsicht (wird ja vom Verband gemanaged) eines seiner Vereinsmitglieder wegen Punkt 9 aus der Stellungnahme des ASV Hamburg bestrafen wollte, weil dieser Verein ausschließlich den Punkt 8 als richtig ansieht.

Immerhin scheinen sich da nicht alle Vereine alles vom Verband gefallen zu lassen.


----------



## Big Man (7. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der war gut ;-))
> 
> 
> 
> Mit solchen ja - aber es gibt ja positive Ausnahmen, diese muss man stärken, damit s mehr werden..



Da hast du Recht das ist wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wir bleiben da dran und werden sowohl weiterhin über das Negative bei Verbänden und Politik genauso berichten, wie das Positive (wenngleich das halt leider wenig ist) weiter besonders herausstellen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mal was witziges zum Thema, der ASV Hamburg (bzw. die Geschäftsstelle) macht Urlaub.

Ok., das ist per se nicht witzig.

In Verbindung mit der Ankündigung auf der Startseite des ASV Hamburg  und dem bisherigen Verhalten des ASV - Vorstandes aber schon:



*"Anfragen per Mail werden weiterhin beantwortet"*

Also von uns liegen noch einige Anfragen per Mail vor, die dann gerne beantwortet werden dürfen....















*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Weitere Vorabveröffentlichung aus Magazin August
*29.:*
10.07.2010
Obwohl uns von der Pressestelle der Hamburger Behörde ja zugesagt wurde, unsere Anfrage vom 11. Juni 2010 nach der Kalenderwoche 26 zu beantworten, haben wir bis gestern abend nichts gehört. 

Da für Beamten die Woche (inzwischen KW 27)  ja spätestens Freitag abend aufhört, habe ich gestern (Freitag abend)  erneut den Pressesprecher der Behörde deswegen angeschrieben, dann aber auch gleich die weiteren Fragen, die inzwischen aufgetaucht sind, angefügt. 

Wir werden sehen ob und welche Reaktionen kommen oder ob ich dann direkt zum Senator gehen muss, um endlich rechtssichere Antworten zu erhalten.

Schweigen und mauern scheint bei der Behörde leider genauso "normales" Verhalten zu sein, wie beim ASV Hamburg.

*Nur nochmal zu Erinnerung:*
Die Nachfrage bei der Behörde wurde deswegen nötig, da sich der Vorstand des ASV Hamburg zu einer Zeit auf die Definition "Gemeinschaftsfischen" der Behörde bezog, als diese noch (nach eidesstattlichen Versicherungen) private Treffen von Forenmitgliedern ohne "Wettkampfcharakter" klar noch nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen sah - also hat der ASV damals mit seinen Behauptungen gelogen. Erst nach unseren Nachfragen wurden gegenüber auch fragenden Anglern (nicht gegenüber uns!!) von der Behörde plötzlich die Definition im Sinne des ASV Hamburg geändert (Mails liegen vor).


Hier die Mail:


> Sehr geehrter Herr Ahrens,
> 
> Obwohl inzwischen auch die KW 27 vorbei ist, habe ich trotz Ihrer telefonischen Zusage noch keine Antwort von der Behörde auf unsere Fragen vom 11. Juni 2010 bekommen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*30.:*
10.07.2010

Da ja nicht nur die Behörde hier "mauert", was die Definition Gemeinschaftsfischen in "freien Gewässern" angeht, sondern auch der ASV Hamburg immer noch verschiedene Definitionen zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen in den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg hat, haben wir noch einmal den Bundesverband VDSF angeschrieben, mit der Bitte um Klärung. Da ja der ASV Hamburg weder Fragen beantwortet noch eine endgültige rechtssichere Stellungnahme veröffentlicht:



> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> es herrscht durch die verschiedenen zeitgleich veröffentlichten Stellungnahmen und Forenbeiträge des Präsidiums des ASV Hamburg zum Thema Gemeinschfaftsfischen in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg und den dort angeschlossenen Vereinen für alle Angler absolute Rechtsunsicherheit. Da der ASV Hamburg Fragen diesbezüglich aber weder beantwortet noch eine endgültig rechtssichere öffentliche Stellungnahme abgibt, wollen wir Sie freundlichst bitten, entweder im Namen des ASV Hamburg uns folgende Fragen zu beantworten oder den ASV Hamburg dazu zu bewegen, diese Fragen zu beantworten und/oder eine rechtssichere Stellungnahme öffentlich zu machen und die vorherigen Stellungnahmen zu widerrufen.
> 
> Zur Zeit sind immer noch 3 Stellungnahmen zeitgleich öffentlich, die sich widersprechen. So dass sowohl für Mitglieder der Angelvereine des ASV Hamburg wie auch für Gastangler in Gewässern des ASV Hamburg absolute Rechtsunsicherheit besteht:
> ...


----------



## smartmouth (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

zunächst einmal herzlichen dank an die redaktion und alle andren die sich hier so angagiert um klärung bemühen. 
wir mir scheint weiß hier mal wieder die linke nicht was die rechte hand tut , un eine von beiden hat nen gehörigen hackenschuß, oder möglicherweise auch nur einen riesigen (minderwertigkeits)komplex, denn es gehört schon etwas rückgrad dazu nen fehler einzugestehen, richtig zustellen und den entstanden schaden auf sich zu nehmen. eigentlich sollte man von einem landesverband so etwas erwarten können, aber wie es den anschein hat, sind hier weder verstand noch rückgrad vorhanden. 
möglicherweise will sich auch nur einer der altfunkionäre vor seinem *abtritt* profilieren und nachhaltigen schaden provozieren. vielleicht weil er/sie nie zum gemeinschafts angeln eingeladen wird? mag das an der attitüde liegen die hier auch deutlich zu erkennen ist? 
mir das meiste und dem rest nischt?! 
bisher hab ich ein wenig getrauert das ich aus hh wegziehen mußte, aber so langsam kommts mir wien geschenk des himmels vor! 
ich kann nur hoffen das vor der fusion der beiden verbände den im warsten sinne der worte hamburger fischköppen mal die schuppen von den augen fallen und begriffen wird was für ein schaden hier angerichtet wird, und wie heißt es doch so schön , 
*der fisch fängt am kopp an zu stinken* noch kann man grade so atmen. 
@ redaktion und mitangler 
bitte bleibt weiterhin am ball und laßt euch auch in zukunft von hinhalte- verleumdungs- und andren taktiken nicht den elan nehmen für unsere rechte zu kämpfen. 
zitat berthold brecht : 
      „Wer kämpft, kann verlieren. Wer nicht  kämpft, hat schon verloren.“
in diesem sinne petri heil


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wir werden weiter am Ball bleiben - und danke für die Blumen..

Inzwischen bekomme ich immer mehr Infos, auch von Vereinen und Vereinsvorständen aus dem Bereich des ASV Hamburg.

Leider nur telefonisch nicht zum veröffentlichen gedacht.

Aber es scheint so, als ob das mit dem Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen tatsächlich eher ein kleineres "Problem" des ASV Hamburg zu sein scheint.

Da laufen verbandsintern momentan wohl ganz andere Dinge ab, welche die "Kraft" mancher Funktionäre da verschleissen. Von Finanzamt bis Rücktritt von Vorstandsmitgliedern und verbandsinternen Grabenkämpfen - aber das sind alles nur unverifizierte, telefonische Infos!

Umso unverständlicher, dass man seitens des Verbandes nicht einfach durch eine etwas bessere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit dann wenigstens schnell und unkompliziert das Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" aus der Welt schafft. An uns liegts nicht, wir würden schnellstens eine vernünftige, rechtssichere Stellungnahme veröffentlichen, so es denn eine gäbe und der Verband das öffentlich machen würde. 

Unser Lob wäre dann auch jetzt noch selbstverständlich sicher!

Der zuständigen Behörde in Hamburg übrigens genauso, wenn wir da endlich rechtssichere Antworten auf unsere Nachfragen bekommen würden!






*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber es scheint so, als ob das mit dem Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen tatsächlich eher ein kleineres "Problem" des ASV Hamburg zu sein scheint.
> 
> Da laufen verbandsintern momentan wohl ganz andere Dinge ab, welche die "Kraft" mancher Funktionäre da verschleissen. Von Finanzamt bis Rücktritt von Vorstandsmitgliedern und verbandsinternen Grabenkämpfen - aber das sind alles nur unverifizierte, telefonische Infos!



Erstaunlich, dass da einer/einige trotzdem noch die Kraft gefunden haben, sich solche " Nebensächlichkeiten " auszudenken und auf den Weg zu bringen. 

Da kann man es den Angler kaum verübeln wenn der Gedanke sich verfestigt, dass es sich bei der Aktion um eine gezielte strategische Maßnahme handelt um irgendwelche Störfeuer zu legen.

Natürlich auf dem Rücken der Angler. 

Ist jetzt leider ein bisschen Dumm gelaufen, weil man mit dieser Öffentlichkeit wohl nicht gerechnet hat.

Nun ja, vielleicht hat es auch was Gutes.

Immerhin wird weiter recherchiert, solange in dieser Frage keine Klarheit herrscht. Und wer weiß, was im Zuge der Recherchen noch so alles ans Tageslicht kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Da kann man es den Angler kaum verübeln wenn der Gedanke sich verfestigt, dass es sich bei der Aktion um eine gezielte strategische Maßnahme handelt um irgendwelche Störfeuer zu legen.


Glaube ich nach den diversen Telefonaten echt nicht.

Dazu scheint mir der zerstrittene Vorstand eher nicht in der Lage zu sein, weder zeitlich noch sonstwie...........

Ich glaube eher, dass es sich da um den fehlenden Willen und/oder die fehlenden Fähigkeiten handelt, das alles was da im Raume schwebt, vernünftig und zielorientiert lösen zu wollen.

Und dass die Geschichte mit dem Gemeinschaftsangeln aus einem privaten Kleinkrieg hervorging, im Vorstand abgenickt wurde und dann auch ad acta gelegt. Und zwar unabhängig davon, in wie weit sowas überhaupt haltbar oder zielführend für die Angler ist. 

Da haben die sich beim Verband in meinen Augen schlicht keine Gedanken gemacht - was ja auch die vielen nachfolgenden, sich widersprechenden  Stellungnahmen und Forenbeiträge von Vorstandsmitgliedern und Präsidium zeigen. Das war schlicht unüberlegt.

Wie gesagt, die haben andere Probleme und sehen es wohl einfach nur als lästig an, dass da jetzt auch noch ständig wegen dem Gemeinschaftsfischen nachgefragt wird. Wobei wir eben nachfragen, weil das eben jeden Angler in Hamburg betreffen kann und wenns dumm läuft, halt auch bundesweit....

Aber das sehen in meinen Augen die Verantwortlichen immer noch nicht ein, weil sie eben keine Zeit haben, keine Lust - oder weil  sie es schlicht nicht begreifen und viele andere  Baustellen haben, die wichtiger sind für den Verband..

Und wie so oft steht dann der normale Angler mit seinen Interessen gegenüber den Verbandsinteressen immer in zweiter Reihe...

Aber:
Wir bleiben dran-  Versprochen..





*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Macht mir aber nix:
Auch wenn sich satzungsgemäß der ASV Hamburg nur als Naturschutzverband mit Einbindung organisierter Angler sieht und auch keine Lust oder Zeit für solche Anfragen hat, sehen wir uns in der Pflicht, *allen *Anglern die Möglichkeit zu geben, sich zu informieren und Antworten zu bekommen.

Und da das Wirrwarr *ALLE* Angler betreffen kann, die in Hamburg angeln wollen, werden wir solange dran bleiben, bis sich da was ändert und Klarheit herrscht.

Nur zur Erinnerung:
Nicht nur der ASV mauert, auch auf die Antworten der Behörde warten wir noch immer!

Und wenn wir da deswegen zum Senator müssen, oder zu den Vorsítzenden der Parteien in der Hamburger Bürgerschaft, werden wir auch das tun...

Da kann ich wie ein Bullterrier sein und lass da sicherlich nicht locker..





*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die haben andere Probleme und sehen es wohl einfach nur als lästig an, dass da jetzt auch noch ständig wegen dem Gemeinschaftsfischen nachgefragt wird. Wobei wir eben nachfragen, weil das eben jeden Angler in Hamburg betreffen kann und wenns dumm läuft, halt auch bundesweit....



In Hessen ist das Ganze glücklicherweise gesetzlich geregelt:

§12 HFO:
Gemeinschaftliches Fischen
(1) Gemeinschaftliches Fischen ist eine Veranstaltung mit mindestens sieben Personen, deren Zeitpunkt, Ort
und Dauer durch Ausschreibung, Aushang oder sonstige Bekanntmachung vom Veranstalter festgelegt wird.
(2) Gemeinschaftliches Fischen ist verboten, wenn es aus Wettbewerbsgründen, insbesondere zur Erzielung
von Geld-, Sach- und sonstigen Preisen, zur Erlangung von Pokalen oder zur Ermittlung von Siegern und
Platzierten durchgeführt wird.


----------



## Norbi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas9904
Sag mal Thomas,sind eigendlich die in Hamburg ansässigen Angelzeitschriften wie Blinker,Fisch u. Fang sowie Angelwoche
von diesem Dilemma infomiert?Ich kann in keiner der neuen Ausgaben etwas finden.Normalerweise müßte das doch auch ein
Thema für die Zeitung sein??


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> In Hessen ist das Ganze glücklicherweise gesetzlich geregelt:
> 
> §12 HFO:
> Gemeinschaftliches Fischen
> ...



So ähnlich steht das auch im Hamburger Gesetz. Allerdings wird dort die Absprache in einem Internetforum als öffentliche Ausschreibung angesehen, der Themenstarter automatisch zum Veranstalter erklärt und der Zeitrahmen schlichtweg unterschlagen. Und das (offenbar) nach Einflußnahme durch den Landesverband sogar von der Fischereibehörde, nachdem man dort zunächst eine andere, nämlich logische, Interpretation verlauten ließ.

Und in Hessen oder jedem anderen Bundesland könnte das morgen theoretisch auch schon so sein. Da muss bloß ein Funktionär auf den Hamburger Sonderzug aufspringen. Und grade das " sonstige Bekanntmachung ",  was im Hamburger Gesetzestext nicht enthalten ist, öffnet da Tür und Tor. 

Was glaubste, warum wir so da drauf rumreiten ?


----------



## SchwalmAngler (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

In Hessen würde das ja nichts ausmachen. Es heisst ja im Text der Verordnung (der neue Entwurf des Ende des Jahres erscheinenden Fischereigesetzes sieht auch nichts anderes vor) das es mindestens 7 Personen sein müssen. Wenn sich in einem Forenaufruf zum Angeln aber 12 Leute melden, sagt man den anderen 6 halt das sie alleine gehen müssen. Wenn diese beiden Gruppen sich dann an der gleichen Stelle treffen und trotzdem 12 Leute am Wasser sitzen ist man aus dem Schneider.

In Hamburg sieht das wieder anders aus, da treffen sich 2 Leute und das wird schon als gemeinschaftliches Fischen gewertet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Sag mal Thomas,sind eigendlich die in Hamburg ansässigen Angelzeitschriften wie Blinker,Fisch u. Fang sowie Angelwoche
> von diesem Dilemma infomiert?


Die lesen ja hier im Anglerboard auch regelmäßig mit..

Kannst Du Dir aber etwa vorstellen, dass die was bringen drüber??
:g


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Thomas9904
> Sag mal Thomas,sind eigendlich die in Hamburg ansässigen Angelzeitschriften wie Blinker,Fisch u. Fang sowie Angelwoche
> von diesem Dilemma infomiert?Ich kann in keiner der neuen Ausgaben etwas finden.Normalerweise müßte das doch auch ein
> Thema für die Zeitung sein??




Zu Fisch und Fang frag mal *Kati*.. . . :m

Der hat da irgendwas mit zu tun.|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die lesen ja hier im Anglerboard auch regelmäßig mit..
> 
> Kannst Du Dir aber etwa vorstellen, dass die was bringen drüber??
> :g



ÄHHH,nicht wirklich,sollte aber so sein:g


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> In Hessen würde das ja nichts ausmachen. Es heisst ja im Text der Verordnung (der neue Entwurf des Ende des Jahres erscheinenden Fischereigesetzes sieht auch nichts anderes vor) das es mindestens 7 Personen sein müssen. Wenn sich in einem Forenaufruf zum Angeln aber 12 Leute melden, sagt man den anderen 6 halt das sie alleine gehen müssen. Wenn diese beiden Gruppen sich dann an der gleichen Stelle treffen und trotzdem 12 Leute am Wasser sitzen ist man aus dem Schneider.
> 
> In Hamburg sieht das wieder anders aus, da treffen sich 2 Leute und das wird schon als gemeinschaftliches Fischen gewertet.




Hallo SchwalmAngler,

so ist es nicht ganz richtig, dass Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz spricht sogar erst ab 21 Personen von einem Gemeinschaftsangeln. Laut ASV Hamburg , zumindest in der letzten Stellungsnahme, erst ab der 10. Person. Du siehst also, dass Hamburg sogar einen noch größeren Rahmen, bezogen auf die Teilnehmerzahl, als Hessen hat.

Darum geht es aber überhaupt nicht. 

Egal ob Hessen oder Hamburg, private Verabredungen (so sehe ich Forumstreffen) können und dürfen nicht unter Gemeinschaftsfischen fallen, da diese den Charakter des üblichen Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht erfüllen. Sehe da im hessischen Text keine Vorteile zum Hamburgerischen Fischereigesetz! Der Hammer könnte Euch genauso treffen.

Und ein Forumstreffen in 2 oder mehr Gruppen aufzugliedern halte ich nicht für das richtige Mittel. 

LG
Patrick


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Egal ob Hessen oder Hamburg, private Verabredungen (so sehe ich Forumstreffen) können und dürfen nicht unter Gemeinschaftsfischen fallen, da diese den Charakter des üblichen Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht erfüllen. Sehe da im hessischen Text keine Vorteile zum Hamburgerischen Fischereigesetz! Der Hammer könnte Euch genauso treffen.



OK, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
Du hast natürlich recht, da steckt eine riesige Gefahr drin, auch für andere Bundesländer.

Allerdings kann ich eins nicht so ganz nachvollziehen:
Hier wird immer nur vom ASV-Hamburg geredet. Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist das der Verband der in Hamburg ansässig ist. Ist das richtig?

Wenn das richtig ist, stellt sich mir die Frage was genau steht im Fischereigesetz. Denn eigentlich kann ein Verband doch kein Gesetz vorgeben bzw. sich darüber stellen. Sollte der Verband nun, was er ja scheinbar tut gegen die Angler arbeiten, liegt es allerdings in der Hand der angeschlossenen Vereine. Wenn die Vereine aus dem Verband austreten, sich einem anderen Verband anschließen oder sogar einen neuen Verband gründen, dann kann der ASV beschließen was er will, denn das gilt doch dann nur für die Mitglieder dieses Verbandes.

Oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> OK, so habe ich das noch gar nicht gesehen.
> Du hast natürlich recht, da steckt eine riesige Gefahr drin, auch für andere Bundesländer.
> 
> Allerdings kann ich eins nicht so ganz nachvollziehen:
> ...



Der ASV Hamburg hat eigene Gewässer, die Hamburger Verbandsgewässer. Alle, in Mitgliedervereinen organisierten, Angler dürfen an diesen Gewässern fischen. Für diese Gewässer kann der ASV Hamburg als Fischereiberechtigter gesonderte Bestimmungen verfassen. Diese dürfen nur das Hamburgerische Fischereigesezt nicht aushebeln. Sprich Schonzeiten dürfen verlängert aber nicht verkürzt werden, Rutenzahl darf verringert aber nicht erhöht werden, Mindestmasse herauf aber nicht unter die Mindestmasse des Fischereigesetzes bzw. die der Durchführungsverordnung gesetzt werden.

Hier darf der ASV Hamburg natürlich auch die Anzahl der Angler für meldepflichtige Gemeinschaftsfischen nach unten regulieren. Über die 21 Angler dürfte der ASV nicht gehen, da dieses im Konflikt mit dem Fischereigesetz stehen würde.

Somit macht der ASV natürlich keine Gesetze in Hamburg, sondern Regularien für die eigenen Gewässer. Leider scheint es in HH aber so, dass die Behörde die Fahne in den Wind des Angelsportverbandes hängt. So habe ich von der zuständigen Behörde vor dem Beschluß die Aussage bekommen, dass Forumstreffen keine meldepflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfischen sind. Nach dem Beschluß wurde diese Aussage nicht mehr kommentiert aber auch nicht abgestritten. Die Behörde hat einfach die Haltung des ASV Hamburg übernommen.

Hamburg ist nicht mit großen Bundesländern vergleichbar. Hier gibt es keine Kreisverbände, nur 3-4 Ansprechpartner in der zuständigen Behörde und nur einen Verband, der Hamburger Gewässer gepachtet hat. Einige Vereine haben keine eigene Gewässer und stellen den Mitgliedern "nur" die Verbandsgewässer zur Verfügung. Da ist ein Wechsel zu einem anderen Verband nicht ganz so einfach. Einige große Vereine bzw. deren Funktionäre sind auch im Präsidium des ASV Hamburg vertreten, von dieser Seite braucht man keine große Rückendeckung erwarten.
Der ASV Hamburg organisiert und verwaltet die Fischereischeinlehrgänge und die staatliche Fischereiaufsicht. 
Ein Konflikt kann für einen Verein schon Folgen haben.

Soll Nichts entschuldigen, nur erklären!

Wir könnten miterleben, wie 6 Fischereiaufseher über den Deich kamen und uns durchzählten, nur weil wir uns privat an einem Verbandsgewässer verabredet hatten.

Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.

Das Kernproblem ist und bleibt für mich die Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischen. Ein lockeres Forumstreffen erfüllt nicht die angegebenen Kriterien des VDSF oder des DAV. Wenn ich im Forum einen Aufruf starte, dass es am 32.13.2010 ans Verbandsgwässer zum Preisangeln auf Weißfisch geht.Gestartet wird um 8:00 Uhr und Ende ist 14 Uhr danach folgt die Auswertung und die Siegerehrung, ja denn darf dieses auch als Gemeinschaftsangeln gewertet werden. Wenn ich jedoch einen einen Thread eröffne: "Nachtangeln am Verbandsgewässer". Wir treffen uns ab 18 Uhr und jeder angelt wie er will, ein Grill bring ich mit. So darf dieses nicht als Gemeinschaftsangeln gewertet werden!

Zumindest für mich liegt hier der Hund begraben und da muss angesetzt werden! Ich möchte aber nicht generell ausschließen, dass über ein Forum auch ein Gemeinschaft (Wettkampffischen) organisiert werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich möchte aber nicht generell ausschließen, dass über ein Forum auch ein Gemeinschaft (Wettkampffischen) organisiert werden kann.


Ja und?
Dann ist das organisiert, mit einem über das reine Angeln hinausgehenden Zweck, es gibt eine festgelegte Start- und Endzeit des Fischens, einen greifbaren Organisator etc..  Alles klar, damit ein Gemeinschaftsfischen  und die Regeln greifen da zu Recht.

Dass aber rein private Treffen wie organisierte Gemeinschaftstreffen behandelt werden, mit allen daraus resultierenden - auch rechtlichen - Folgen für den Aufrufer eines privaten Treffens (der dann laut entsprechendne Aussagen "automatisch" zum haftbaren Veranstalter (wider Willen) gemacht wird): 
Kann nicht sein und darf nicht sein.

Das werden vielleicht auch irgendwann Behörde und der ASV Hamburg begreifen, dass sie hier eine deutschlandweit einmalige Definition von "Gemeinschaftsangeln" vertreten, die zudem rechtlich kaum haltbar ist - außer es ist der politische Wille, dass Angler gegenüber anderen Menschen, welche die Gewässer besuchen und nutzen wollen, schlechter gestellt werden sollen..... 

Wir gesagt:
Wir bleiben dran......





*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ah ja, danke nochmal für die Erklärung. Jetzt habe ich das Problem verstanden.

Ist natürlich ein dicker Hund was da passiert.

Wenn jedoch der Verband nicht reagiert bzw. unklare Aussagen macht, kann man den Verband nicht gerichtlich (durch einen Zusammenschluss von privat klagenden Personen) zu einer genauen Definition zwingen bzw. grichtlich klären lassen ob es sich bei einem privaten Forentreffen um ein Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt oder nicht?

Ein Anwalt und eine Klage kosten nicht die Welt, gerade wenn sich 10 oder 20 Personen zusammen schließen und von dem selben Anwalt vertreten lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wenn jedoch der Verband nicht reagiert bzw. unklare Aussagen macht, kann man den Verband nicht gerichtlich (durch einen Zusammenschluss von privat klagenden Personen) zu einer genauen Definition zwingen bzw. grichtlich klären lassen ob es sich bei einem privaten Forentreffen um ein Gemeinschaftsfischen handelt oder nicht?


Das wäre die Sache der Verbandsmitglieder (Mitglieder sind die angeschlossenen Vereine, nicht die Angler!). Aber die Vereine/Vorstände reagieren ja auch kaum auf unsere Anfragen. Da ja die Vorstände der Vereine oft genug auch im Präsidium des Verbandes vertreten sind...

Das wird wohl nur funktionieren, wenn Angler aus den Vereinen ihren Vorstand dazu per Mitgliederversammlung zwingen würden..

Zudem kann der Verband für seine Gewässer und die angeschlossenen Vereine ja jederzeit solche Regelungen treffen - unabhängig von der Rechtslage.

Wenn sich das die Hamburger Angler und Vereine gefallen lassen, ist das deren Sache.

Das Problem dabei ist, das es zuerst eine klare Aussage der Behörde gab, dass solche privaten Treffen, die über Foren ausgemacht und keinen "Wettkampfcharakter" haben, nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden würden.

Also so wie sonst auch in ganz Deutschland üblich.

Da aber der Verband bei seiner einzigartigen Definition auf die Gesetzeslage in Hamburg verwies und auf die Behörde, änderte diese auf einmal ihre bisherigen Aussagen (liegt alles schriftlich vor) und machte sich plötzlich die Definition des ASV Hamburg zu eigen.

Wenn man nun weiss, dass seitens der Behörde durchaus enge Verbindungen zum Verband herrschen, kann man sich vieles denken, was da passiert sein könnte.

Interessant dabei auch zum Beispiel, dass von der Behörde die Kontrollaufgaben an den Verband übertragen wurden.

Noch interessanter wenn man da dann sowas mitbekommt:


> Wir könnten miterleben, wie 6 Fischereiaufseher über den Deich kamen und uns durchzählten, nur weil wir uns privat an einem Verbandsgewässer verabredet hatten.
> 
> Ein Schelm, der Böses dabei denkt.



Da bisher noch keine Antworten seitens der Behörde oder des Verbandes kamen, kann man also nach wie vor davon ausgehen, das sich die Behörden - wissentlich oder fahrlässig - da von Verbandsvorstandsmitgliedern für deren private Kleinkriege einspannen liesen..












*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ja, das scheint eine richtig üble Sache zu sein. 

Ausgetragen wird das dann natürlich auf dem Rücken des "kleinen Mannes". Eine Schande was da passiert. :v


----------



## hulkhomer (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



SchwalmAngler schrieb:


> §12 HFO:
> Gemeinschaftliches Fischen
> (1) Gemeinschaftliches Fischen ist eine Veranstaltung mit mindestens sieben Personen, deren Zeitpunkt, Ort
> und Dauer durch Ausschreibung, Aushang oder sonstige Bekanntmachung vom Veranstalter festgelegt wird.
> ...



Nach dem Gesetz handelt sich dann wohl um ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn mehr als 7 Leute sich (wie auch immer) verabreden. Aber es ist doch nicht verboten, wenn nicht der Wettkampf im Vordergrund steht? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hast Du schon (fast) richtig verstanden, das ist die in ganz Deutschland (außer eben Hamburg) verwendete Definition.

Aber ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ist es eben nur dann, wenn eine entsprechende Organisation zu Grunde liegt (Zeitpunkt, Ort, Dauer etc.).

Also wenn z. B. Vereine sowas organisieren.

Wer sich privat verabredet, legt zwar im Normalfall ein Datum fest, aber keine bestimmte Dauer (bei privaten Veranstaltungen kann ja jeder kommen und gehen wann er will).

Und somit ist das kein anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen - außer eben in Hamburg.


Und da in Hamburg automatisch derjenige zum Veranstalter gemacht wird, der zu so einem privaten Treffen aufruft, hat derjenige dann auch alle rechtlichen Konsequenzen zu tragen, wenn gegen seinen Willen ein privates Treffen nach der bis jetzt nach Behörde und Verband in Deutschland einzigartigen Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen wird...










*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



hulkhomer schrieb:


> Nach dem Gesetz handelt sich dann wohl um ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn mehr als 7 Leute sich (wie auch immer) verabreden. Aber es ist doch nicht verboten, wenn nicht der Wettkampf im Vordergrund steht? Oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?




Nein, verboten ist es nicht. 

Aber es geht um die Rechtsicherheit der Angler. 

Was machst Du, wenn Du Dich in einem Forum mit z.B. 7 anderen Anglern verabredest?
Das wäre noch kein anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen. Nun kommen aber noch zwei oder drei Leute dazu, die ihr kommen in dem Forum nicht angekündigt haben. Vielleicht, weil sie sich spontan entschlossen haben, doch angeln zu gehen. Plötzlich sind da nicht 8, sondern 10 oder mehr Angler an einer Stelle versammelt. Nun ist es doch plötzlich ein anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen, aber die Anmeldefrist ist längst abgelaufen. Und nun ?
Kann, darf man die überzähligen Angler des Platzes verweisen ? Wohl kaum. Und dann kommt ein ( oder 6 ) übermotivierte Kontrolleure und schon geht das Theater los.

Aber davon abgesehen gibt es da noch ein ganz anderes Problem, mit dem der Hamburger Verband die Angler an den Rand der illegalität, oder darüber hinaus, treibt.

Der ASV Hamburg fordert bei jedem Gemeinschaftsfischen die Erfassung und Meldung der Fangergebnisse. 

Nun hat der VdSF Bundesverband in seiner rechtsverbindlichen Definition und in Absprache mit den Tierschutzreferenten folgendes festgelegt:

_6. Jeder Teilnehmer ist für die Einhaltung der Bestimmungen neben dem  Veranstalter selbst verantwortlich. *Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Erfassung des Fangs  insgesamt dürfen nur durchgeführt werden, wenn sich die Notwendigkeit des  Fischens aus dem Gewässer selber und der vorhandenen Zusammensetzung der Arten  in diesem Gewässer ergibt.*_

und

_Gemeinschaftliche Fischen, bei denen der Fang insgesamt erfasst wird, sind  nur zulässig, wenn diese Fischen der Hege dienen._
_Hegefischen sind nur zur Bestandserfassung und zur Bestandsregulierung  zulässig, die Notwendigkeit der Befischung muss sich aus dem Zustand des  Fischbestandes oder des Gewässers ergeben; ggf. ist die Notwendigkeit  sachverständig nachzuweisen._


Das bedeutet, ein Gemeinschaftsfischen mit Erfassung des Fanges ist gleichzeitig ein *Hegefischen. *

Jetzt ist also jeder Hinz und Kunz in Zukunft in Hamburg *gezwungen*, ab einer bestimmten Personenzahl ein Hegefischen durchzuführen. Man darf sich mit Fug und Recht fragen, wie das juristisch zu bewerten ist. Wie kann ein " Internet-Veranstalter " bewerten, ob im betreffenden Gewässer ein Hegefischen notwendig ist. Ich glaube kaum, dass die Gewässer des ASV von jeder Fischart einen so hohen Bestand hat, dass grundsätzlich Hegemaßnahmen notwendig sind. Offen bleibt auch die Frage, ob bei einem solchen Hegefischen etwaige Mindestmaße oder Fangbeschränkungen außer Kraft gesetzt sind. Immerhin machen die bei einem Hegefischen ja keinen rechten Sinn. 

Weiter:

_3. Tierschutzrechtliche Bestimmungen sind einzuhalten; der gefangene Fisch ist  immer sofort fischweidgerecht zu töten; der Fang ist sinnvoll zu verwerten (nach  Möglichkeit menschlicher Verzehr). _

Macht bei einem echten Hegefischen absolut Sinn. Da der ASV HH nun alle Gemeinschaftsfischen ( wahrscheinlich aus Unwissenheit ) mit Hegefischen gleichgestellt hat, bedeutet das für den Angler eine* Entnahmepflicht* eines jeden gefangenen Fisches. Die Möglichkeit des Hälterns (weiß jetzt nicht wie das in Hamburg geregelt ist) ist ausgeschlossen. 
Wie vereinbart sich das mit evtl. Fangbegrenzungen ? 

Fazit:

Das ganze Ding ist von vorne bis hinten absoluter Murks und stellt jeden Angler in Hamburg mit mehr als einem Bein außerhalb der Legalität.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Das ganze Ding ist von vorne bis hinten absoluter Murks und *stellt jeden Angler in Hamburg mit mehr als einem Bein außerhalb der Legalität.*


Genau das ist das Problem!!


----------



## PatrickHH (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Inzwischen bekomme ich immer mehr Infos, auch von Vereinen und Vereinsvorständen aus dem Bereich des ASV Hamburg.
> 
> Leider nur telefonisch nicht zum veröffentlichen gedacht.
> 
> ...



Diese Sachen haben, so diese denn wirklich existent sind, ja auch Nichts mit dieser Sache zutun. Ich wäre da ganz vorsichtig, es wird viel geredet, leider manchmal auch zuviel!

Einige "Informaten" haben sicherlich private Rechnungen mit dem Verband offen oder wissen schlicht nicht worum es geht. Bei der Finanzamtgeschichte kann ich mir vorstellen, worum es geht. Hier ist ganz sicher kein Skandal zu vermuten!!!

Ich beschränke mich ausschließlich auf das Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen", andere eventuelle Probleme, sei es auf Verbands- oder Vereinsebene, interessieren mich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hast Du vollkommen recht und hab ich extra ja so geschrieben (nicht verifizierte Infos).

Da gehts nur darum klarzumachen, dass es da Gründe gibt, warum der Verband nicht reagiert - weil er anscheinend in seinen Augen wichtigeres zu erledigen hat..


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*31.: *
16.07.2010
Nun  hab ich tatsächlich eine Antwort vom VDSF-Bund zu meiner Anfrage  vom 10.07 2010 erhalten.
Siehe Anfrage:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3000601&postcount=359




> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> im Auftrag unseres Präsidenten, geben wir Ihnen nachstehend seine Antwort bekannt:
> Der ASV Hamburg hat in seiner umfänglichen Stellungnahme sehr wohl und rechtlich gesichert allen Mitgliedern mitgeteilt, auf welchem Wege gewünschte Änderungen/Klarstellungen etc. erfolgen können; ausschließlich satzungskonform über die Mitgliederversammlung. Dort wird sich dann zeigen, ob berechtigte Interessen der Mehrheit oder nur differenzierte Interessen Einzelner vorliegen.
> ...



Obwohl in unser Anfrage klare rechtliche Unsicherheiten von uns angeführt und bewiesen wurden, die zur Zeit in Hamburg bestehen, und auch darauf hingewiesen, dass der ASV Hamburg da satzungswidrig jede Kommunikation und Beantwortung der Fragen vermeidet,  besteht die Antwort des VDSF-Bund lapidar darin, dass man das gefälligst bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des ASV Hamburg nachfragen sollen.

Was ja laut Satzung nur die Mitglieder des ASV Hamburg, also die Vereine, können, nicht aber die Angler.

Der VDSF - Bund lässt hier also die normalen Angler schlicht im Regen stehen, indem die eigentliche Frage  - nach einer rechtsischeren Auskunft für die Hamburger Angler - gar nicht beantwortet wird.

Ich persönlich betrachte diese Antwort als reine, peinliche Ignoranz und als Beweis dafür, dass sich der VDSF schlicht nicht um die Interessen, Fragen und Nöte der Angler kümmert, sondern  im besten Falle um die seiner "Mitglieder", der Landesverbände...


Wir haben natürlich dem VDSF geantwortet:


> Herzlichen Dank für die Antwort.
> Das bedeutet dann also, dass es für die Angler weiterhin bei der bestehenden rechtlichen Unsicherheit bleibt, da der ASV Hamburg in seinen Veröffentlichungen 3 sich widersprechende Definitionen zeitgleich stehen hat.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner










*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35


----------



## Hanns Peter (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Obwohl in unser Anfrage klare rechtliche Unsicherheiten von uns angeführt und bewiesen wurden, die zur Zeit in Hamburg bestehen, und auch darauf hingewiesen, dass der ASV Hamburg da satzungswidrig jede Kommunikation und Beantwortung der Fragen vermeidet,  besteht die Antwort des VDSF-Bund lapidar darin, dass man das gefälligst bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des ASV Hamburg nachfragen sollen.
> 
> *Was ja laut Satzung nur die Mitglieder des ASV Hamburg, also die Vereine, können, nicht aber die Angler.
> *
> ...


Das ist, bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, ein allgemeines Händling des VDSF. Mitglied ist nicht *der* Angler, sondern der Verein. Von daher werden wohl (fast) immer nur nichtssagende und peinliche Antworten auf Anfragen von Anglern kommen. Es zählt nicht der Mensch sondern die Institution Verein/Verband.

Darauf kann es nur eine Reaktion geben und die habe ich für mich diesen Monat bereits vollzogen: Antrag auf Aufnahme in den DAV-LV NRW.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Was ja bekanntermaßen auch nicht ganz einfach war, aber auch sehr deutlich die Unterschiede DAV/VDSF in den Bundesverbänden zeigt - dazu aber später mehr, da hier Offtopic....


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich übersetze das mal so wie ich das interpretiere:

L.m.a.A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (15. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich übersetze das mal so wie ich das interpretiere:
> 
> *L.m.a.A*.



Genauso!!

und dann noch . . .

Zitat:

*auf welchem Wege gewünschte Änderungen/Klarstellungen etc. erfolgen  können; ausschließlich satzungskonform über die Mitgliederversammlung.*

Heisst doch wohl soviel wie - Geht euch gar nix an, was wir und unsere "Mitglieder" machen.
Also haltet euch raus.

Die Antwort ist so "von oben herab" und großkotzig da kommt mir der Kaffee von übervorgestern hoch.:v


Bleibt zu hoffen das die Behörde sich mal mit einer verwertbaren Antwort meldet.


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## PatrickHH (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Bleibt zu hoffen das die Behörde sich mal mit einer verwertbaren Antwort meldet.
> 
> 
> |wavey:|wavey:|wavey:



Schließe ich derzeit leider aus, würde mich aber freuen wenn ich mich täusche!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie gesagt:
Wenn von der Behörde nichts kommt, gehe ich zuerst zum zuständigen Senator, danach zu den Vorsitzenden der in der Bürgerschaft vertetenen Parteien und zum Bürgermeister Ole von Beust..

Wenn die das so wollen - an mir scheiterts nicht..







*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da auf unsere Mail ( http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=36 ) an den Pressesprecher der Behörde vom 09. 07. 2010  wegen der Beantwortung unserer Fragen vom 11. 06. 2010 bisher weder eine Antwort noch eine Eingangsbestätigung erfolgte, habe ich heute (17. 07. 2010) nochmal ein Fax gleichen Inhaltes an den Pressesprecher geschickt.

Sollte auch darauf im Laufe der nächsten Woche keine Antwort erfolgen,  werde ich den zuständigen Senator (Axel Gedaschko)  bzw. dessen Pressesprecher, deswegen kontaktieren.









*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## Merlin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ist echt spannend....


----------



## Baitcaster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Kinder, Kinder, Kinder....
Ihr macht doch alles noch viel schlimmer!
Meiner Meinung sind die *Mitglieder* jedes Forums, auswertigen Vereins oder anderen Institution verpfichtet Gemeinschaftsangeln anzumelden, um eine *Hege* und *Pflege *der Gewässer zu gewährleisten.
Ich befürchte, hier geht der Schuß nach hinten los.
Und dann können wir alle:v

Ich rede nicht über 5 Freunde, die sich nach Feierabend noch kurz zu angeln verabreden....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Meiner Meinung sind die Mitglieder jedes Forums, auswertigen Vereins oder anderen Institution verpfichtet Gemeinschaftsangeln anzumelden, um eine Hege und Pflege der Gewässer zu gewährleisten.


Ja, Gemeinschaftsfischen sind jederzeit anzumelden.

ABER:
Nicht jedes Treffen von Anglern ist eben ein Gemeinschaftsfischen!

Mit der Meinung (die Dir zugestanden sei) dürftest Du aber sowohl bei Behörden wie Verbänden deutschlandweit ziemlich alleine dastehen.

Ansonsten gilt deutschlandweit, dass zumindest folgende Bedingungen vorliegen müssen:
Ein bestimmter Ort, nicht nur der Tag, an dem man sich trifft, sondern auch Anfang/Endpunkt der Veranstaltung, und meistens auch ein über das reine Angeln hinausgehender Zweck (wie z. B. Hegefischen).

Auch wenn bei einem privaten Treffen Anfangszeit und Ort genannt werden, dürfte es im Gegensatz zu dem, was man allgemein unter Gemeinschaftsfischen (das frühere Wettfischen) versteht, aber nie heissen, dass man um soundso viel Uhr wieder aufhört. Denn das ist ja auf das "Wettangeln" (heute eben Gemeinschaftsfischen) als Veranstaltung ausgelegt, nicht auf private Treffen.

Eben mit Ausnahme des Hamburger Verbandes und der Hamburger Behörde..

Wobei die Hamburger Behörde ja augenscheinlich erst auf Intervention des Hamburger Verbandes diese Definition verändert hat und vorher auch noch die in Deutschland sonst überall gültige Definition vertrat.

*Wenn sich da also was negativ verändert, liegt das nicht "an uns", sondern alleine am Verhalten des ASV Hamburg. Und den Anglern, die sich das gefallen lassen von Verband und Behörde..*





*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Kinder, Kinder, Kinder....
> Ihr macht doch alles noch viel schlimmer!
> Meiner Meinung sind die *Mitglieder* jedes Forums, auswertigen Vereins oder anderen Institution verpfichtet Gemeinschaftsangeln anzumelden, um eine *Hege* und *Pflege *der Gewässer zu gewährleisten.
> Ich befürchte, hier geht der Schuß nach hinten los.
> ...



Hendrik, ich bin nicht sicher, ob Du die ganze Tragweite des Hamburger Beschlusses erfasst hast.
Hier mal ein Beispiel, in dem Du selbst auch eine Rolle spielst.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=2982332#post2982332


Solche Verabredungen die da getroffen werden, müssten in Hamburg als offizielles Gemeinschaftsfischen *beantragt und genehmigt* werden, sobald mehr als 9 Angler ihr kommen zusagen. 
Und was ist, wenn sich nur 6 oder 7 Angler dort verabreden, dann aber tatsächlich noch welche ohne vorherige Anmeldung einfinden ?
Dann wird aus einem genehmigungsfreien ein genehmigungspflichtiges Treffen, welches man aber gar nicht mehr anmelden kann.
Und dann kommt wie im vorher beschriebenen Fall ein Rollkommando von Fischereiaufsehern. 

Was machst Du dann ??


----------



## Norbi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Baitcaster
Du kannst Dich ja mit Deinen 5 Freunden treffen,aber wenn Du mit
Deinen 5 Freunden am Treffpunkt bist und dort sind schon z.B.
andere Angler,die werden dann mit eingebunden,und schon hast Du ein Problem.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zumindest in Hamburg.

Da sich bisher Verband und Behörde weigern, rechtsichere Auskünfte zu geben.....

Damit ist jeder Angler in Hamburg in der Gefahr, unbeabsichtigt bwz. gegen seinen Willen in ein nicht angmeldetes Gemeinschaftsfischen "zu geraten", wenn er sich mit Freunden trifft am Wasser und entsprechend sanktioniert zu  werden.


----------



## Baitcaster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da ich wohl mehr Kontakt zum Verband habe, als jeder andere hier, ist mir das Thema sehr wohl bekannt. 
Glaube mir, ich bin auf dem Laufenden:q
Aber dazu nicht mehr.|kopfkrat
Ralle, du hast es erkannt,....Lübeck ist nicht Hamburg:q
Anderes Bundesland andere Gesetze!
Hast du einen festen Treffpunkt/Angelplatz im Aufruf des Threeds gefunden...? Wir können auch ohne Internet-Plattform uns verabreden. Telefoooon.. 
Desweiteren werden AB-Treffen auch in Lübeck bei den zuständigen Behörden angemeldet
Wir sind zwar alle ´Fischköppe´(Zitat Thomas), aber wer hat hier im Board nichts mit Fischen zu tun:q

Ich lese immer mit einen Grinsen mit, wenn ´Norditaliener´(alles südlich der Elbe) sich versuchen in unsere Probleme rein zu hängen.
Ihr habt doch selber genug Probleme im Süden!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich lese immer mit einen Grinsen mit, wenn ´Norditaliener´(alles südlich der Elbe) sich versuchen in unsere Probleme rein zu hängen.


Das sind nur solange "eure" Probleme, wie nicht wieder von einem Verband versucht wird, solch seltsame Dinge bundesweit durchzusetzen - was, wie man weiss, beim VDSF schnell passieren kann.

Oder sich andere Behörden weiterer Länder dieser seltsamen Definition anschließen.

Und nicht zuletzt betrifft es *JEDEN ANGLER*, der in Hamburg angeln will....

Zudem hätten inm Hamburg der Verband wie die Behörde zigmal Gelegenheit gehabt, alles mit rechtsicheren Antworten auf unser Anfragen einfach und klar richtig zu stellen.

So wie der Verband in Schleswig Holstein eindeutig klargestellt hat auf unser Nachfrage, dass dort von Verbandsseite aus die "normale" Definition zu Gemeinschaftsfischen des VDSF gilt und nicht eine selber zurechtgebastelte wie in Hamburg. Und das auch nicht geplant ist, das zu ändern. 
Man sieht also: 
Es geht, wenn man es (als Verband) nur will..

Und ich habe inzwischen durchaus da auch einige Kontakte zu Leuten aus dem Hamburger Verband - was man da hört, macht alles aber sicherlich nicht besser.



> Ihr habt doch selber genug Probleme im Süden!!!


Auch da sind wir dran:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...hste-landesfischereigesetz-die-antworten.html





*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## Professor Tinca (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da ich wohl mehr Kontakt zum Verband habe, als jeder andere hier, ist mir das Thema sehr wohl bekannt.
> Glaube mir, ich bin auf dem Laufenden:q
> *Aber dazu nicht mehr.*|kopfkrat
> !




Warum nicht?|kopfkrat
Lass uns an deinem Wissen teilhaben.
Plauder doch mal aus`m Nähkästchen . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Merlin (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Baitcaster

Was soll das mit der Aussage " da bin ich auf den Laufenden"  ???
Wenn du was zu diesen Thema zu sagen hast dann mach das doch bitte auch oder schreibe gar nichts. 
 Nur komische Andeutungen zu machen ....nach dem Motto ich weiß was was ihr nicht wißt ,ist in meinen Augen nur Wichtigtuerei.


----------



## Toni_1962 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ich lese immer mit einen Grinsen mit, wenn ´Norditaliener´(alles südlich der Elbe) sich versuchen in unsere Probleme rein zu hängen.



Ich lese mit zunehmender Verwunderung mit, wenn ein Vorort von Norditalien es nicht versucht sich in die Lösung seiner Probleme rein zu hängen.


----------



## Baitcaster (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Merlin schrieb:


> @Baitcaster
> 
> Was soll das mit der Aussage " da bin ich auf den Laufenden"  ???
> Wenn du was zu diesen Thema zu sagen hast dann mach das doch bitte auch oder schreibe gar nichts.
> Nur komische Andeutungen zu machen ....nach dem Motto ich weiß was was ihr nicht wißt ,ist in meinen Augen nur Wichtigtuerei.




Das machen doch viele hier, die zu dem Thema schreiben....


----------



## Norbi (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wo? Du bist der Einzige!#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jungs, bitte nicht persönlich werden.
Bislang gings doch mit Fakten und Recherche ganz gut, dass muss man nicht ändern..


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da ich wohl mehr Kontakt zum Verband habe, als jeder andere hier, ist mir das Thema sehr wohl bekannt.
> Glaube mir, ich bin auf dem Laufenden:q
> Aber dazu nicht mehr.|kopfkrat
> Ralle, du hast es erkannt,....Lübeck ist nicht Hamburg:q
> ...



Hallo Baitcaster,

ich freue mich, dass Du dich in diese Unterhaltung einklinkst!

Auch ich habe die Bedenken, dass dieses Thema große Wellen schlagen kann, sehe die Schuld derzeit aber nicht bei den Fragenden. 

Es ist doch wirklich klasse, dass wir jetzt einen Kollegen mit direkten Draht zum Verband haben. Bist Du auch befugt für den Verband zu antworten?

Falls ja, wäre es ein Glückstreffer und schnell wären alle Unklarheiten beseitigt.

Falls nein, ist es auch mehr als OK, da eine Diskussion von unterschiedlichen Meinungen lebt.

Ich bin für jede sachliche und fachliche Argumentation für diesen Beschluß dankbar. Wenn Du diese jetzt noch bringst, wird echt ein Schuh drauss.

Ich rate davon ab, diesen Beschluß zu verteufeln, wenn es eine logische Erklärung dafür gibt, ist alles OK.

Die logische Erklärung fehlt jedoch bis dato.

Ich akzeptiere deine Meinung voll, jedoch solltest Du die hier genannten Zweifel erstmal wiederlegen. 

Es grüßt dich freundlich

Patrick


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich rate davon ab, diesen Beschluß zu verteufeln, wenn es eine logische Erklärung dafür gibt, ist alles OK.


Genau das schrieb ich ja auch gleich am Beginn des Artikels im Magazin:
Dass man ja nur durch das mauern des Verbandes und der Behörde gezwungen wird, auf Grund von Recherchen seine Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Gerne daher hier einfach mal in Kurzform Gesetze und Fakten/Zeitabläufe, was *nachweisbar* recherchiert wurde:
Bis 2007 stand sogar ausdrücklich das Wort "Wettkampfangeln" im Hamburger Gesetz.

Nach der Änderung wurde das Wort verändert von Wett- in Gemeinschaftsangeln (nach vorliegender Mail der Behörde an einen Angler eine "rein redaktionelle", nicht inhaltliche Änderung..).

Also ist die Intention des Gesetzes klar:
*Es geht im Gesetz dem Gesetzgeber um Veranstaltungen mit Wettkampfcharakter.*

Das wurde nachweisbar von der Hamburger Behörde so auch vertreten bis zum 05. Mai 2010.

Erst nach Nachfragen von Anglern beim ASV Hamburg, welcher dann behauptete, auf Grund der Vorgaben/Definition der Behörde diesen Vorstandsbeschluß gefasst zu haben, änderte auch die Behörde plötzlich ihre Meinung und Definition, so dass dies ab da dann auch zu den Aussagen des ASV Hamburg passte.

Auf unsere Nachfragen beim Verband diesbezüglich kam bisher nur diese ominöse "Stelllungnahme" des ASV - Präsidiums.

In der zum einen nachweisbar gelogen und verschleiert wurde (Schonhaken), zum anderen auf Grund dieses Schreibens weiterhin die Möglichkeit besteht, in Verbandsgewässern aus privaten Treffen ab 10 Leuten ein ungenehmigtes Gemeinschaftsfischen zu "konstruieren".

Was auch nachweisbar bei Kontrollen durch den ASV versucht wurde, so umzusetzen.

*Wenn der ASV das tatsächlich anders sieht, ist nichts einfacher als eine klare Aussage statt sich widersprechender Stellungnahmen und Veröffentlichungen. *

Dass sich nämlich auch der ASV Hamburg an die Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen hält, wie das auch bundesweit bei VDSF - Landesverbänden und Gesetzgebern üblich ist:
In Anlehnung an die Definition des VDSF - Bund, nach der private Treffen ohne weiterführenden Charakter eben kein Gemeinschaftsfischen sind, unabhängig von der Personenzahl.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Behörde (die ja sich widersprechende Aussagen vor oder nach dem 05. Mai 2010 macht):
Eine klare Aussage was nun gilt, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage und wie sich Angler dann davor schützen können, unbeabsichtigt oder gar gegen ihren Willen zu einer Gruppe gezählt zu werden.


Wir werden dran bleiben, und je nach Aussage der Behörde das auch vom Senat überprüfen lassen, ob es tatsächlich der Willle des Senates ist, Angler schlechter zu stellen als andere Bürger (denn kein Kindergarten, Seniorenheim oder keine Touristengruppe muss sich irgendwo anmelden, wenn sie an den freien Gewässern mit mehr als 19 Personen unterwegs sind. Laut Aussage der Behörde (Mail liegt vor) wird jetzt auf einmal nämlich die Natur an den Ufern ab 20 Personen (jedenfalls wenn sie Angler sind) gefährdet)..).


Mit solch klaren und eindeutigen Aussagen seitens des ASV wäre dann alles geklärt für die Verbandsgewässer und es gäbe auch keine Chance mehr, private Kleinkriege auf dem Rücken der Angler auszutragen.

Über nichts würden wir uns mehr freuen - und ihr könnt euch sicher sein:
*Wenn sowas eindeutliges zur Klarstellung kommt, würde ich diesbezüglich sogar jetzt noch Lobeshymnen auf den ASV singen!!*

Und das Gleiche gilt für die freien Gewässer:
Auch hier haben die Angler Anspruch auf klare, eindeutige und rechtssichere Aussagen seitens der Behörde.

Wir bleiben da auf jeden Fall dran......






*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Die Fortsetzung im Augustmagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/asv-hamburg-und-das-chaos-geht-weiter.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## hennes59 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Entschuldigung, aber wir Deutsche haben ein Rad ab. Geht denn gar nichts mehr ohne Verordnungen, Gesetze und Satzungen - muss denn Alles wirklich irgendwo schriftlich nachvollziehbar sein und bei Verstoß geahndet werden, vor allem so ein Quark wie das Treffen von Kollegen zum gemeinsamen Angeln. Was soll der ganze Hype? Zum Glück wohne ich nur ein paar Minuten von Frankreich weg. Da ist beim Angeln, außer ein paar grundsätzlichen Dingen die jedem direkt einleuchten, nur der gesunde Menschenverstand gefragt. Jeder fischt wie er kann - und es funktioniert. Ob da drei, fünf oder zwanzig Leute sich zum Angeln treffen interessiert niemanden, im Gegenteil gesellige Angler sind immer herzlich willkommen. 
Sorry, aber was den Angelsport betrifft kann ich an dieser Stelle nur sagen "vive la France!".

Schönen Gruß von mir an den ASV Hamburg - bzw. die Verantwortlichen. Mit Eurer Einstellung nehmt Ihr manchem Petrijünger den Spaß am Sport. 


Petri heil

Hennes


----------



## iceman (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



hennes59 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber wir Deutsche haben ein Rad ab. Geht denn gar nichts mehr ohne Verordnungen, Gesetze und Satzungen - muss denn Alles wirklich irgendwo schriftlich nachvollziehbar sein und bei Verstoß geahndet werden, vor allem so ein Quark wie das Treffen von Kollegen zum gemeinsamen Angeln. Was soll der ganze Hype? Zum Glück wohne ich nur ein paar Minuten von Frankreich weg. Da ist beim Angeln, außer ein paar grundsätzlichen Dingen die jedem direkt einleuchten, nur der gesunde Menschenverstand gefragt. Jeder fischt wie er kann - und es funktioniert. Ob da drei, fünf oder zwanzig Leute sich zum Angeln treffen interessiert niemanden, im Gegenteil gesellige Angler sind immer herzlich willkommen.
> Sorry, aber was den Angelsport betrifft kann ich an dieser Stelle nur sagen "vive la France!".
> 
> Schönen Gruß von mir an den ASV Hamburg - bzw. die Verantwortlichen. Mit Eurer Einstellung nehmt Ihr manchem Petrijünger den Spaß am Sport.
> ...


 
Und wenn Du über die nördliche Grenze nach Dänemark gehst, erlebst Du es ähnlich. Ein paar Regeln, einfach und verständlich und alles andere klappt. Ohne die Regelwut wild gewordener Verbände...


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auch da solle man differenzieren (und da spreche ich jetzt nicht nur von Anglern!!):
Die Regelwut kommt meist zuerst mal vom Gesetzgeber.

Gute Verbände versuchen diese im Sinne ihrer Zielgruppe möglichst liberal zu gestalten oder beim Gesetzgeber durch Lobbyarbeit dafür zu sorgen, dass Gesetzgebung im Sinne der Zielgruppe erfolgt.
Und somit sind gute Verbände sicherlich sinnvoll und zielführend.

Aber es gibt eben leider auch andere .....







*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zu dem Thema läuft auch im Forum des Landesverbandes S-H eine interessante Diskussion:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=12716

Empfehlenswert..


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema läuft auch im Forum des Landesverbandes S-H eine interessante Diskussion:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=12716
> 
> Empfehlenswert..



Oh ja, habs mir eben durchgelesen.

Da lasse ich lieber meine Finger von, die Gefahr, dass sich da ein Unwissender persönlich angegriffen fühlt, wäre zu groß. *Hier* möchte ich aber nochmal ganz klar feststellen, dass ich zu diesem Thema kein Thread eröffnet habe und auch keinen Threaderöffner kenne. (zumindest nicht wissentlich)

Auch bin ich nicht auf das AB zugekommen, sondern das AB auf mich. Erst durch einen Anruf von Thomas habe ich überhaupt erfahren, dass auch im AB die Thematik diskutiert wird. Kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass die Redakteure sich hier vor irgendeinen sprichwörtlichen Karren spannen lassen würden.

Ich bin aber eh ein böser Mensch, da ich mir meine Angelausrüstung in der Tat zum Fang von Fischen gekauft habe und nicht vordergründig um die Natur zu schützen oder Wandersalmoniden wieder einzubürgern.

Von einem Administrator eines Verbandsforum erwarte ich, dass er die Hamburger Angelegenheiten in seinem Forum klärt. Dort wird aber lieber jeder Thread zum Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" geschlossen. Die Tatsache, dass immer wieder mein Name ins Spiel gebracht wird zeigt, dass keinerlei Hintergrundwissen vorhanden ist. Auch die Bereitschaft diese Angelegenheit von beiden Seiten zu betrachten, scheint nicht vorhanden. Eventuell sollte ich beim Griechen mal Tamara ausgeben, damit einige Leute den Tunnelblick verlieren und nicht blind einer Meinung nach laufen. :vik:

So jetzt haue ich mir selbst auf die Finger und packe meine Angelsachen. Heute gehts mal wieder ans Wasser. :m


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema läuft auch im Forum des Landesverbandes S-H eine interessante Diskussion:
> http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=12716
> 
> Empfehlenswert..





Leider werde ich hier nicht preisgeben, wie ich zum Verband stehe. Damit nicht irgendwelche Leute mir noch mehr blöde PN senden. Leute persöhnlich mundtot zu machen wollen...
Das muss nicht sein und ist unterste Schublade, wenn man eine andere Meinung, als die anderen 2-3 Leute:g

Wir können auch hier weiter machen. Das Thema ist aber durch und ausgelutscht.

Die Regel zum Gemeinschaftsfischen ist klar.
Ein öffentlicher Aufruf mit Anmeldeliste und Datum und Ort fallen unter diese Regel.
Alles andere nicht.
Wo ist denn jetzt das Problem?
Ich habe da keine Sorgen mit|kopfkrat

Ich verstehe es, so wie die meisten.
Anscheinend nicht alle:q

Aber ihr 5 Leute könnt euch hier noch gerne weiter darüber unterhalten|uhoh:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Leider werde ich hier nicht preisgeben, wie ich zum Verband stehe. Damit nicht irgendwelche Leute mir noch mehr blöde PN senden. Leute persöhnlich mundtot zu machen wollen...
> Das muss nicht sein und ist unterste Schublade, wenn man eine andere Meinung, als die anderen 2-3 Leute:g
> 
> Wir können auch hier weiter machen. Das Thema ist aber durch und ausgelutscht.
> ...



Also erst mal finde ich es gut, dass Du dich hier zu Wort meldest, auch wenn Deine Beiträge sehr gut etwas mehr Substanz vertragen würden. 
Dass Du persönlich angegangen wirst finde ich daneben. Man kann hier im Forum offen und sachlich diskutieren, auch wenn man anderer Ansicht ist. 

Zur Sache:

Es entsteht nicht der Eindruck, dass Du (und andere) das Problem nicht erkennen können, vielmehr scheint es nicht erkannt werden zu wollen. 

" Gemeinschaftsfischen " ist kein dehnbarer oder auslegbarer Begriff. Der VdSF Bund hat hierzu in Abstimmung mit den Tierschutzreferenten eine eindeutige, unmißverständliche und rechtssichere Definition erlassen. Demnach sind u.a. Start- und Endzeitpunkt eine feste Größe zur Definition dieses Begriffes.
" Gemeinschaftsfischen " ist nichts anderes als ein " Wettfischen light " , welches durch die Definition exakt in einen Tierschutzrechtlichen und somit legalen Rahmen gefasst wurde.
 " Gemeinschaftsfischen " ist auch kein spezieller Hamburger Begriff, sondern ein bundesweit gültiger.

Es ist schlichtweg nicht hinnehmbar, wenn ein Verband einen übergeordneten und mit speziellem Sinn behafteten Begriff verbiegt und sogar, so wie es bisher den Anschein hat, eine Behörde dazu bringt, sich der Verballhornung dieses Begriffes anzuschließen, nachdem diese zunächst eine andere, nämlich die rechtsgültige, Auslegung bestätigt hatte.

Sollte sich das so zugetragen haben, wie es die vorliegenden Informationen deuten lassen, darf man getrost von Vetternwirtschaft und Klüngelei reden. 

Das ist die eine Sache.

Nun könnte man als nicht Hamburger ja sagen, " Was geht mich das an, lass die Hamburger doch selbst sehen, wie sie mit Ihren Problemen fertig werden ". 

Das aber ist haargenau die kurzsichtige Denkweise, die uns Anglern über den VdSF schon seit Mitte der 80er Jahre eine Einschränkung nach der anderen eingebracht haben. 
Auch wenn es abgedroschen ist, lebender Köfi, Wettfischen und Setzkescherverbot haben damals ihren Keim in einem Landesverband gehabt. Und von dort haben sie sich in windeseile bundesweit verbreitet. Heute macht es unsägliche Mühe, zumindest Teile davon zu revidieren. 

In so fern ist die Hamburger Regelung nur bedingt als Landespezifisches Problem zu sehen, sondern kann über kurz oder lang auch andere Landesverbände erreichen. 

Was heute anders ist als in den 80ern, ist das Internet als Medium für die breite Masse. Was früher im stillen Kämmerlein wie eine Eiterbeule reifte und erst beim platzen öffentlich wurde, wird heute oft (und noch zu selten) schon viel früher und bundesweit bekannt.

Und öffentliche Medien, und dazu zähle ich auch das Internet und hier insbesondere Foren wie das AB, haben die verdammte Pflicht, sowas publik zu machen und einer möglichst breiten Masse Raum zur Diskussion zu geben. 

Das aber haben viele Vorstände in Vereinen und Verbänden bis jetzt noch nicht begriffen. 
Den Vergleich mit Kakerlaken und Licht mag ich nicht verwenden, das wäre doch zu despektierlich. Immerhin leisten Vorstände ehrenamtliche Arbeit, zu der nicht jeder bereit ist.

Das bedeutet aber keinesfalls, dass man als ehrenamtlicher machen kann, was man möchte. Und schon gar nicht gegen die Interessen der Basis und in Fragen die weitreichende Folgen haben können. 

Was auch immer den Hambuger Verband geritten haben mag sich derartig zu versteigen, bleibt bisher mangels Kommunikationsbereitschaft im dunkeln. 

Und solange das nicht vom Tisch ist, ist es gut, richtig und notwendig, dass ohne nachzulassen in der Sache recherchiert und informiert wird. 




Das sich der VdSF Bund in dieser Sache ebenfalls nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, seine eigenen erarbeiteten Definitionen verleugnet und somit der Willkür anheim gibt, lässt in mir die Frage auftauchen, woraus so ein Bundesverband überhaupt seine Existenzberechtigung nimmt. 
Er erklärt sich nur für einen Bruchteil der Angler überhaupt zuständig, hat nach eigener Aussage keinerlei Einwirkungsmöglichkeiten auf die Landesverbände, vertritt in der Öffentlichkeit über zehn Jahre alte Standpunkte und steht dann noch nicht einmal dazu. Außer einer Empfehlung, in Holland angeln zu gehen, etwas populistischer Kormoranquark und einigen (ebenfalls alten) Infos zu irgendwelchen Natur- und Tierschutzthemen kommt von dort gar nix. 

Wenn dann aber gleichzeitig einzelne Landesverbände (wie z.B. Schleswig Holstein) oder gar ein anderer Verband (hier der DAV) im großen und ganzen sehr gute und engagierte Arbeit leisten (was nicht automatisch heißen muss, dass es dort keine Ansatzpunkte für Kritik gibt oder geben könnte), dann darf man ganz getrost die Frage stellen, wozu ein VdSF Bundesverband in seiner heitigen Struktur und Besetzung überhaupt gut ist, ohne sich dem Verdacht aussetzen zu müssen, sich vor den einen oder anderen Karren spannen zu lassen.


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Demnach sind u.a. Start- und Endzeitpunkt eine feste Größe zur  Definition dieses Begriffe


Was is'n dann ein gemeinschaftliches Fischen, bzw. ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ohne zeitliche Vorgabe ?
Und was ist, wenn sich Gemeinschaftsfischer neben mir platzieren ? Muss ich dann beweisen, dass ich mit diesen Verbrechern nix zu tun habe ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## Norbi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Gummischuh,genau das muß Du dann.Aber Verbrecher sind es nicht.


----------



## Gummischuh (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Norbi......das war doch nur Spass


----------



## Norbi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Alles klar Gummischuh,aber hier sind feinfühlige Leute unterwegs.#6


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Gummischuh schrieb:


> Was is'n dann ein gemeinschaftliches Fischen, bzw. ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ohne zeitliche Vorgabe ?
> Und was ist, wenn sich Gemeinschaftsfischer neben mir platzieren ? Muss ich dann beweisen, dass ich mit diesen Verbrechern nix zu tun habe ? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Mitgefangen, mitgehangen. :m

Das ist ja eine der vielen Fragen, die zu beantworten der Hamburger Verband sich beharrlich weigert. 

Noch besser. Wenn Du zu einer Gruppe von 9 Anglern stößt, würdest Du dich von denen des Platzes verweisen lassen, weil Du als zehnte Person die Gruppe zu einem genehmigungspflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfischen klassifizieren würdest. ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Der einzige konstruktive Einwand kam wie ich fand von dat geit (Post 37). Wobei ich sagen muss dass man den Angeldruck m.E. effektiver steuern kann wenn man die Entnahmemengen pro Tag bzw Woche/Monat/Jahr für den einzelnen Angler besser reguliert oder beschneidet.


Sehe ich genauso und hab das auch da genauso geschrieben.


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also habt ihr Panik, das die Hamburger Beschlüsse auch irgendwann euch erreichen im Süden....?
Und die Hamburger Vorreiter neuer Gesetze werden, die später auf ganz Deutschland fallen könnten.
Ist immer schwierig, wenn einem Gewohnheitstier eine neue Route gezeigt wird#d
Klärt das doch dann mit euren Landesverband:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Also habt ihr Panik, das die Hamburger Beschlüsse auch irgendwann euch erreichen im Süden....?


Auch  - aber auch vor scheinbar unfähigen Landesverbänden, welche eher gegen als für Angler arbeiten.


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Man muss seine Gemeinschaftsfischen einfach anmelden, dann gibbet kein Problem. Da scheuen aber einige die Arbeit einer Fischfangauswertung, die dann auf erlegt wird. Na und! Ist doch Peanuts:q
Wer von euch kritischen Stimmen hat den schon mal ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ausgerichtet???
Wer hat sich überhaupt schon mal ehrenamtlich beim Angelsport engagiert??? Und wie lange??? Und warum hat er auf gehört???
Wollen wir die Gewässer sinnlos mit Wettfischen leer reißen?
Wir sind ein Naturschutzverband:q
Den Rest kämpfen wir auf nen Sportplatz beim Castingsport aus.:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Anscheinend nix verstanden


Das rührt glaube ich inzwischen daher, dass der Verband seinen Leuten was anderes erzählt, als was er öffentlich schreibt.

Ich halte es auch nicht für ehrenrührig, wenn man grundsätzlich glaubt, was einem seine Verbandsoberern erzählen. 

Dumm halt nur, wenn das ganz klar nicht mit den Veröffentlichungen zusammen passt - und wenn man dann nicht weiss, was letztlich gilt. Man kann dann immer noch seinen Verbandfunktionären glauben, sollte aber eben auch verstehen, wenn andere das nicht tun, solange da so viel Interpretationsspielraum und damit Platz für Wilklkür ist.

Wir können uns halt aber nur an das Veröffentlichte halten (und müssen da halt immer aufpassen alles rechtzeitig zu sichern, weil ja gerne mal schnell "verändert" wird vom ASV Hamburg (wie beim Schonhaken...)...)


Und, das hab ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben:
*Eine eindeutige, klare, rechtssichere Stellungnahme ohne Interpretationsspielraum, dass ein Gemeinschaftsfischen nur dann eines ist, wenn es wie bei der VDSF-Bund Definition ein weiterführendes Ziel gibt und nicht schon, wenn sich Leute in Foren oder sonst öffentlich zum angeln verabreden. Und ich würde sofort den ASV Hamburg in höchsten Tönen loben!!!!!*




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Anscheinend nix verstanden#d#d#d
> 
> Wenn ich mich mit 10 Freunden zwanglos zum Fischen verabreden will, hab ich keinen Bock mich anmelden zu müssen - auch hat dieses Treffen keinesfalls den Charakter eines "Gemeinschaftsfischens" mit Start und Schlußzeit....
> 
> Lies Dir einfach den von Eurem Landesverband verzapften Blödsinn mal langsam durch




Brauchst doch auch nicht, nur weil du dich per e-mail, Telefon und andern privaten Kommunikationsmitteln verabredest.
Geht doch dann erst los, wenn du einen öffentlichen(auch im Forum,da öööffentlich ) Aufruf mit Teilnehmerliste machst, sowie Ort,Datum anhängst.
Siehe Stellungnahme ASV HH
Das musst du überall anmelden, in jeden Verein, Verband usw.:q

Ich weiss ja nicht, wo ihr sonst angelt:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Geht doch dann erst los, wenn du einen öffentlichen(auch im Forum,da öööffentlich ) Aufruf mit Teilnehmerliste machst, sowie Ort,Datum anhängst.



Oder im Vereinsheim - ist ja auch öffentlich, ob da viele dran denken??


Wehret den Anfängen!!

Denn genau damit:


> Geht doch dann erst los, wenn du einen öffentlichen(auch im Forum,da öööffentlich ) Aufruf mit Teilnehmerliste machst, sowie Ort,Datum anhängst.
> Siehe Stellungnahme ASV HH


wird die sonst bundesweit gültige Definition von Verbänden und Gesetzgebern ausgehöhlt.
Weil es da eben plötzlich nicht mehr auf ein weiterführendes Ziel ankommt!


Und, das hab ich auch schon mehrfach geschrieben:
*Eine eindeutige, klare, rechtssichere Stellungnahme ohne Interpretationsspielraum, dass ein Gemeinschaftsfischen nur dann eines ist, wenn es wie bei der VDSF-Bund Definition ein weiterführendes Ziel gibt und nicht schon, wenn sich Leute in Foren oder sonst öffentlich zum angeln verabreden. Und ich würde sofort den ASV Hamburg in höchsten Tönen loben!!!!!*











*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Norbi (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

wenn ich mich jedoch recht erinnere muss sowieso jeder Angler ein Fangbuch führen.

@ivo,das gilt nicht für Freie Gewässer!


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Brauchst doch auch nicht, nur weil du dich per e-mail, Telefon und andern privaten Kommunikationsmitteln verabredest.
> Geht doch dann erst los, wenn du einen öffentlichen(auch im Forum,da öööffentlich ) Aufruf mit Teilnehmerliste machst, sowie Ort,Datum anhängst.
> Siehe Stellungnahme ASV HH
> Das musst du überall anmelden, in jeden Verein, Verband usw.:q
> ...



Ach HPK,

Ich weiß zwar ein wenig, wo Du angelst, bzw. castest, aber Du scheinst Dich nicht mit den bestehenden Regeln anderer Bundesländer auszukennen.

Bisher ! muß niemand bei niemandem ein rein privates Treffen gleichgesinnter Angler anmelden, völlig gleichgültig wie und wo man sich verabredet hat.  Außer eben in Hamburg.

Aber lassen wir die allgemeine Diskussion. Ich möchte gerne von Dir wissen, wie Du Dich in folgendem Fall verhalten würdest, bzw. was Du einem Angler raten möchtest, der in die beschriebene Situation kommt: 

Du eröffnest in einem Internetforum ein neues Thema und teilst mit, dass Du am soundsovielten an demunddem Gewässer angeln möchtest und dabei gerne Gesellschaft hättest. Es melden sich 7 Angler und ihr macht eine Uhrzeit aus, wann und wo ihr euch treffen wollt.
Da ihr 8 Angler seid, ist es auch nach Hamburger Definition ja kein meldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen. 
Am Tage des Treffens gesellen sich noch drei weitere Angler dazu, die das Thema zwar gelesen, aber sich nicht gemeldet hatten, weil sie es sich bis zuletzt ( z.B. wegen Wetter) offengehalten haben zu erscheinen.

Jetzt steht ihr also plötzlich zu 11 Mann am Wasser.

Was machst Du ??


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Noch´n allgemeiner Nachtrag.

In der letzten Stellungnahme des ASV HH steht, dass man den Anglern durch eine verkürzte Anmeldefrist entgegengekommen ist. 

Mich würde mal interessieren, wo man auf der Seite des ASV HH diese verkürzte Frist erfahren kann. Da steht jedenfalls nix (mehr). Einzig offiziell verkündete Frist ist die alte von 10 Wochen (unter häufig gestellte Fragen). #c


----------



## Dek (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das war jetzt nicht an mich gerichtet aber steht da nicht das es nur ein gemeinschaftsangeln ist (Wenn ich daneben liege sagt es mir ruhig blick da auch nicht so ganz durch versuche es aber mal) Wenn man eine liste erstellt also z.b
Wer kommt mit zu dem und dem see um die und die uhrzeit

1.Ich
2.Norbet
3.hans
4jörg
5.robert
6.sabine
7.heinz
8.marcel
9.Herbert
10. jenny

(namen sind frei erfunden 

Und nur dann darf es als gemeinschaftsangeln angesehen werden soweit ich es verstanden habe und wie gesagt wenn ich es falsch verstanden habe sagt es mir ruhig bin ja auch nur ein mensch ^^

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Professor Tinca (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jetzt steht ihr also plötzlich zu 11 Mann am Wasser.
> 
> Was machst Du ??




Ganz klar.:m

Er sagt, er wollte die anderen 10 gerade auf ihr Fehlverhalten hinweisen . . .:q


















Leider ist das Thema eigentlich zu ernst zum spassen.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Dek schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht an mich gerichtet aber steht da nicht das es nur ein gemeinschaftsangeln ist (Wenn ich daneben liege sagt es mir ruhig blick da auch nicht so ganz durch versuche es aber mal) Wenn man eine liste erstellt also z.b
> Wer kommt mit zu dem und dem see um die und die uhrzeit
> 
> 1.Ich
> ...




Das Problem ist, dass niemand genau weiß bzw. sagt wie was gemeint ist. Und durch diese schwammigen und unprofessionellen Definitionen steht halt jeder Angler mit einem Bein außerhalb der Legalität und ist der Willkür der Kontrollorgane ausgeliefert. 

Außerdem fehlt nach heutiger Rechtsauffassung (ausgen. Hamburg)noch die Start- und Endzeit des Fischens.


----------



## Dek (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also müsste eigentlich jeder kontrolleur ein laptop mit ans wasser nehmen mit usb inet stick und jedes anglerforum durchforsten um zu prüfen ob es sich um ein geplantes treffen oder ein zufälliges handelt .

Ich stehl es mir gerade bildlich vor :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Dek schrieb:


> Also müsste eigentlich jeder kontrolleur ein laptop mit ans wasser nehmen mit usb inet stick und jedes anglerforum durchforsten um zu prüfen ob es sich um ein geplantes treffen oder ein zufälliges handelt .
> 
> Ich stehl es mir gerade bildlich vor :q




Nein, das geht anders.

Man forscht in den einschlägigen Foren nach Verabredungen, checkt die mit den Anmeldungen gegen und fährt dort kontrollieren, wo keine Anmeldungen vorliegen.

Big Brother halt.


----------



## Dek (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Was soll man dazu noch sagen ich bin nur froh das ich in münster wohne und hoffe das es hier nicht soweit kommen wird. Aber ich habe immer gedacht angeln ist ein hobby zum entspannen und fachsimpeln.

Warum will man den leuten (den anglern) das leben den so schwer machen aus welchem grund Mit gemeinschaftsfischen ist doch eigentlich das wettangeln gemeint oder täusche ich mich da wieder ?

Und wenn man sich mit mehreren leuten trifft ist es doch kein wettangeln sondern einfach ein nettes zusammen sein.

Man sollte lieber mal was gegen die "netten" leute unternehmen die sich an jeden see und kanal niederlassen mit 20 oder mehr man und dort alles zu müllen also eine frechheit ist das einfach nur.

Mfg Marcel


----------



## Ralle 24 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ja, aber..

im Falle dessen musst Du damit rechnen erst mal die Fischereierlaubnis quitt zu sein. Die kann man sich dann natürlich in einem Rechtstreit evtl. wiederholen. Aber eben nur eventuell. Und ob man dann nochmal eine neue bekommt..........


----------



## Ulli3D (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Heute Hamburg, morgen Deutschland und übermorgen die ganze Welt!

Es ist zum :v, wenn ich sehe, wie unser Hobby durch Funktionäre, die wahrscheinlich nicht mehr angeln gehen sondern statt dessen auf höchster geistiger Ebene der Bibel folgend,  1. Buch Mose, 38.9 (Umschreibung: Liebe an und für sich), dieser Tätigkeit frönen. 

Wie schön, dass es im Ausland wesentlich entspannter ist, oder in NRW am Rhein, da gibt es keinen Kontroletti, der eine "Zusammenrottung" von mehr als 3 Anglern kontrollieren würde. #6


----------



## Gummischuh (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

I :k Bremen.....hier brauchste nichma das Anglerabitur.
Biste Bremer darfste hier auch angeln ...und gut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Dek schrieb:


> Warum will man den leuten (den anglern) das leben den so schwer machen aus welchem grund Mit gemeinschaftsfischen ist doch eigentlich das wettangeln gemeint oder täusche ich mich da wieder ?



Fast richtig. Das Gemeinschaftsangeln ist nach dem Verbot des Wettfischens entstanden. 

Der VdSF Bund hat gemeinsam mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eine rechtsichere Definition erarbeitet, so dass diese Gemeinschaftsfischen im Einklang mit dem Tierschutz stehen. 

Gemeinschaftsfischen haben nullkommanix mit privaten Treffen von Anglern zu tun. Auch wenn man das in Hamburg glauben machen will.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Offtopic an:


> Wobei da der DAV - Bundesverband auch weiter ist als der VDSF.
> 
> Dem VDSF haben wir ja das "Verbot" des "Wettangelns" dank der damals mit den Tierschutzreferenten ausgekasperten Definitionen zu verdanken, worauf sich dann die Gesetzgebung (je nach Bundesland) bezog beim fast überall gültigen Wettangelverbot.
> 
> ...


Offtopic aus

Das berührt ja aber die Geschichte, um die hier  geht wegen Hamburg, ja nur am Rande...








*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## RheinBarbe (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wer geht schon mit 19 oder mehr Leuten zum angeln? |kopfkrat
Finde die Diskussion genauso sinnfrei, als würde man sich darüber beschweren, wenn an nicht geschwindigkeitsbegrenzten Autobahnabschnitten plötzlich ein Limit von 300 Km/h Limit eingeführt würde.

Sind meiner Meinung nach beides Diskussionen um ein Sommerloch zu füllen. |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wer geht schon mit 19 oder mehr Leuten zum angeln?


Beim Verband gehts um *mehr als 9*!!!
Nicht um 19..

Und die 10 hast Du bei jedem Treffen, welches in einem Forum ausgemacht wird, schnell zusammen.

In Hamburg kommt da noch das Stintangeln dazu:
Wenn da einer in irgendeinem Forum während der Stintsaison mit einem anderen ein Treffen ausmacht, stehen die mit hunderten in einer Reihe.

Und da weder von der Behörde von vom Verband eine Aussage kam, wie sich ein Angler zu verhalten hat um NICHT zu einer Gruppe gezählt zu werden, könnte dann die Aufsicht die ganze Mannschaft hochnehmen.

Durch diese Regelungen wie jetzt gültig (von Verband wie Verein) ist da der Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet und es besteht keinerlei Rechtssicherheit für die Angler.

Vor allem nicht für die, die als Gastangler nach Hamburg kommen und von dieser in Deutschland einzigartigen Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsangeln nichts wissen können.

Da steckt also schon etwas mehr dahinter als ein "Sommerloch"...






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



LahnDöbel schrieb:


> Wer geht schon mit 19 oder mehr Leuten zum angeln? |kopfkrat
> Finde die Diskussion genauso sinnfrei, als würde man sich darüber beschweren, wenn an nicht geschwindigkeitsbegrenzten Autobahnabschnitten plötzlich ein Limit von 300 Km/h Limit eingeführt würde.
> 
> Sind meiner Meinung nach beides Diskussionen um ein Sommerloch zu füllen. |wavey:



Jupp, sehe ich auch so, aber einige Ewig-Gestrige versuchen ihre alten Regeln zu erhalten. Ist leider net mehr so, wo die Grünen mal an der Macht waren/sind.

Wo ist denn das Problem? Die Anmeldefristen in Internetforen laufen min. 3 KW´s (Wochen) für solche Veranstaltungen.
Im dicht-besiedelten Hamburg und nicht irgendwo auf´n Dorf, kann man sich sicher sein, das man die Strecke alleine beangelt mit den anderen Leuten der Forengemeinde. Ob du nun ein Verein bist oder ein Forum ist für mich egal.
Sind beides Gemeinschaften, die eine Veranstaltung durch führen wollen. An anderen Forenveranstaltungen, wo ich teil genommen habe(außer AFSH), diese aber nicht selber organisiert habe, gab es regelmäßig Pokale für die Sieger:q

@Ralle: Willst du mich persöhnlich angreifen....???:q

Als nächstes willst du noch wissen, wo ich wohne:q:q:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@HPK (Baitcaster)

Persönlich wird sicher niemand angegriffen.:m

Auch wenn man bei dir als "fahnentreuem" VDSF-ler manchmal mit deinen eigenen Worten aus deinem Forum antworten möchte, die da hiessen: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach . . .


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @HPK (Baitcaster)
> 
> Persönlich wird sicher niemand angegriffen.:m
> 
> ...




Hab ihr nicht so ein schönen Button hier:q

Stimmt mit dem fahnentreuen:q

Wer sich für seinen LV oder für Deutschland auf dem Sportplatz einsetzt, kann ruhig ein wenig stolz sein:q
Vielleicht können das andere nicht.
Genauso bin ich stolz darauf zur Hälfte meines Blutes aus Polen zu stammen:q


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nachtrag: wenn du/ihr alles von mir richtig durch gelesen hättest, würdest du/ihr wissen, das ich auch Distanzwerfen beim DAV mache:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hab` ich alles gelesen.

Dein Vorschlag in dem anderen Forum war ja, hier weiter zu spammen.

Das machst du auch ganz eifrig.#6

Was du sonst noch so treibst oder auch nicht iss mir Wurscht.

Du verteidigst eine Sache, die so unklar formuliert ist, dass du nicht weisst für was du da stehst, da die langfristigen und überregionalen Auswirkungen noch nicht absehbar sind.

|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hab` ich alles gelesen.
> 
> Dein Vorschlag in dem anderen Forum war ja, hier weiter zu spammen.
> 
> Das machst du auch ganz eifrig.




Multi-Tasking-Fähig nennt man das wohl:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Multi-Tasking-Fähig nennt man das wohl:q




Siehste, ausser Sticheleien und Witzeleien kommt da nix.#d


|abgelehn


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ist nun mal so, das der Themenstarter sich noch nicht einmal beteiligt an der Diskussion und der orginal Beitrag so dermaßen verfälscht wurde, das sich jetzt hier 5-10 Leute die Köppe(Köpfe) einschlagen. Das ist der Witz des Ganzen.
Bleibt doch einfach sachlich und nehmt es hin, wie es ist:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ist nun mal so, das der Themenstarter sich noch nicht einmal beteiligt an der Diskussion und der orginal Beitrag so dermaßen verfälscht wurde, das sich jetzt hier 5-10 Leute die Köppe(Köpfe) einschlagen. Das ist der Witz des Ganzen.
> Bleibt doch einfach sachlich und *nehmt es hin, wie es ist*





Das ist der springende Punkt!

Wenn man alles hinnehmen würde, wie es ist, dürfte man gar nicht mehr angeln.

Warum also, sollte man mit Beschneidungen der Rechte willenlos konform gehen?


|wavey:


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wo nichts ist,von da kann auch nichts kommen#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Jupp, sehe ich auch so, aber einige Ewig-Gestrige versuchen ihre alten Regeln zu erhalten. Ist leider net mehr so, wo die Grünen mal an der Macht waren/sind.
> 
> Wo ist denn das Problem? Die Anmeldefristen in Internetforen laufen min. 3 KW´s (Wochen) für solche Veranstaltungen.
> Im dicht-besiedelten Hamburg und nicht irgendwo auf´n Dorf, kann man sich sicher sein, das man die Strecke alleine beangelt mit den anderen Leuten der Forengemeinde. Ob du nun ein Verein bist oder ein Forum ist für mich egal.
> ...



Wieso persönlich angreifen, HPK ? Weil ich Dir eine ganz einfache Frage gestellt habe, die Du nicht beantworten kannst/willst ??

Wo Du wohnst, kann jeder im Internet nachlesen, aber das interessiert mich nicht. 

Ich finde es schade, dass Du in dieser Diskussion ständig provozierst, anstatt Dich sachlich an der Diskussion zu beteiligen. Als " Fahnentreuer ", wie Du Dich selbst bezeichnest, spiegelst Du jedenfalls im Moment genau das Bild wieder, welches der ASV HH und der Bundesverband von Anfang an vermitteln. 

Aber immerhin halten Deine postings wenigstens das Thema oben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So Jungs, nun habt ihr alles persönliche hoffentlich wieder euch gebracht.

Wäre schön, wenn es wiederum die Sache an sich geht.

Denkt dabei auch an unser Regeln, nach denen wir ja diese persönlichen Geschichten nicht dulden.

Dazu ist das Thema auch schlicht zu ernst.

Danke..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So liebe Leutz, es ist wie es ist und da könnt ihr nichts dran ändern:q

Da mein Akku gleich hier am Badesee abschmiert, könnt ihr weiter diskutieren und ich geh nochmal baden.:q 
Ihr könnt euch noch weiter einen abschwitzen in der Bude:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und wieder zurück zum Thema


			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Jupp, sehe ich auch so, aber einige Ewig-Gestrige versuchen ihre alten Regeln zu erhalten. Ist leider net mehr so, wo die Grünen mal an der Macht waren/sind.



Das hat gar nichts mit den Grünen zu tun (außer man arbeitet  an "Legendenbildung").

Die Behörde hat schliesslich bis 05. Mai 2010 (waren die Grünen schon lange mit an der Macht) noch nachgewiesen ausgesagt, dass ein privat in Foren ausgemachtes Treffen ohne Wettbewerbscharakter eben *KEIN GEMEINSCHAFTSFISCHEN * sei!

Diese Einstellung wurde ja erst geändert,* nachdem *der ASV behauptete, auf Grund der Definition der Behörde wäre es zum Beschluss des ASV gekommen.

Erst danach vertrat die Behörde die gleiche Definition wie der ASV, auf Grund dessen jetzt ja die ganze Scheixxe am dampfen ist.

*Daran sind also nicht die Grünen "schuld" (oder sonstwer) , sondern nur der ASV und die Behörde...*


----------



## Dek (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn wir alles so hin nehmen würden wie es ist wie würde den dann die welt aussehen wenn jeder ja und amen sagen würde?

Jeder mensch hat das recht seine eigene meinung zu vertreten und sich gegen sachen zur wer zu setzen die ihm nicht gefallen (auf legalem weg) .

Wenn es so weit kommen sollte das man in Deutschland alles so hin nehmen muss wie es von weiter oben beschlossen wird dann bin ich der erste der aus Deutschland auswandert .

Wieso gibt es nicht einfach eine öffentlich Pressestunde von seiten des VDSF ?
Wo man zu seinen fragen auch konkrete antworten bekommt?

Es muss doch auch im interesse des VDSF sein das endlich klarheit herscht wie es auch immer ausgehen mag einfach eine konkrete stellungsnahme so schwer kann es doch nicht sein oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Es muss doch auch im interesse des VDSF sein das endlich klarheit herscht


hhhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm???????






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ja, aber..
> 
> im Falle dessen musst Du damit rechnen erst mal die Fischereierlaubnis quitt zu sein. Die kann man sich dann natürlich in einem Rechtstreit evtl. wiederholen. Aber eben nur eventuell. Und ob man dann nochmal eine neue bekommt..........



Moin Ralle,meine Angelpapiere nimmt mir kein Kontrolleur weg,höchstens die Polizei.Habe bisher bei Kontrollen meine Angelpapiere vorgezeigt,aber nie ausgehändigt.

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
Ich gehöre keinen Verein (mehr)an,wo muß ich als freier Angler
ein Gemeinschaftsangeln dann anmelden??Und wo soll ich dann
die Fangergebnisse notieren??

Wo sind eigendlich die anderen Hamburger-Angler hier ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Moin Ralle,meine Angelpapiere nimmt mir kein Kontrolleur weg


Stimmt so pauschal nicht, kommt immer auf die jeweilige Landesgesetzgebung an bzw. auch die Regularien des Gewässerbewirtschafters an.

in Hamburg:


> 3) Der Fischereiaufseher hat sich bei amtlichem Einschreiten auszuweisen. Er ist befugt, Personen,
> 
> 1. die unberechtigt fischen,
> 
> ...







> Ich gehöre keinen Verein (mehr)an,wo muß ich als freier Angler
> ein Gemeinschaftsangeln dann anmelden??


In Hamburg:
ab mehr als 9 Personen in Verbandsgewässern beim Verband (VDSF)
Zusätzlich ab mehr als 19 Personen bei der Behörde

In freien Gewässern ab mehr als 19 Personen bei der Behörde.

Die (Verband und Behörde) müssen dann auch dafür sorgen, dass Du entsprechende Papiere erhälst zum Papiere zum Fang eintragen erhälst.


----------



## Dek (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wieso hmmm?

Der asv hat es doch geändert oder?
Und der vdsf hat es doch dann so übernommen oder täusche ich mich da jetzt wieder?

Also müsste der vdsf sich doch auch damit auseinander setzen und es handelt sich immerhin um den verband deutscher sportfischer


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wieso hmmm?


Weil:
Es scheint ja nicht im Interesse des VDSF zu sein, sonst würde ja längst Klarheit herrschen..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

danke Thomas!

@Dek,was meinst Du mit.....Wieso hmmm?


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas,dann müßten ja die Behörden jeden Angler der in Frei
beangelbaren Gewässer angelt ein Fangbuch ausstellen!
Das kommt TEUER !


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nur denen, die ein Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden (müssen).....

Aber wie  schon gesagt von mir:
Ich glaube, dass weder Behörde noch Verband bis jetzt auch nur ansatzweise begriffen haben, was sie da ausgelöst haben in den Konsequnzen..


----------



## Dek (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Achso dann habe ich das Hmmmm falsch interpretiert (internet halt ):q


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas,das glaube ich auch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Leider..............


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@All was glaubt Ihr was an den Gewässern los ist wenn das durch geht was sich der ASV vorstellt,ich glaube das gibt Haue ohne Ende (nicht körperlich)oder doch ??


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> All was glaubt Ihr was an den Gewässern los ist wenn das durch geht was sich der ASV vorstellt


Das ist ja Stand jetzt schon "durch" und aktuelle Rechtslage in Hamburg, da gegenteilige Aussagen von Verband oder Behörde troz mehrfacher Anfragen fehlen.

Wenn sich das die Angler und Vereine in Hamburg von ihrem Verband gefallen lassen, ist das deren Problem.

Das Schlimme ist aber eben, dass jeder Gastangler von auswärts da in eine "Falle" von der Behörde tappen kann (an öffentlichen Gewässern) oder vom Verband (an Verbandsgewässern), da er so jederzeit unbeabsichtigt oder gegen seinen Willen zu einem eigentlich anmeldepflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfischen gezählt werden kann (Beispiel Stintangeln hatte ich ja schon gebracht) - mit allen Konsequenzen (also mindestens Ordnungswidrigkeit..). Denn diese Definitionen sind ja so in Deutschland (bis jetzt, Gott sei Dank) einzigartig, so dass kein "Auswärtiger" damit rechnen kann.

Denn weder Behörde noch Verband haben ja bisher auch klar gemacht, wie man sich davor schützen kann, unbeabsichtigt oder gegen seinen Willen zu einer Gruppe gezählt zu werden..

> Wie weit man also von anderen Anglern z. B. weg sein muss, um nicht zu einer Gruppe gezählt zu werden.
1m? 3m? 10m? Außer Sichtweite?

> Oder ob vielleicht ein Schild auf dem Rücken genügt, auf dem z. B. steht: 
"Einzelangler"

> Oder reicht es schon, wenn man dem Aufseher sagt, man gehört nicht dazu?

Denn immer wenn man die entsprechende Anzahl Angler (9 beim Verband, 19 in freien Gewässern und Verband) am Wasser sieht, darf man sich ja entweder nicht dazustellen, um die "Kopfstärke" der Gruppe nicht ins "anmeldepflichtige" zu erhöhen, oder man muss die Möglichkeit haben klarzumachen, dass man nicht dazu gehört (wieder Stintangeln als Beispiel).




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Norbi schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
> Ich gehöre keinen Verein (mehr)an,wo muß ich als freier Angler
> ein Gemeinschaftsangeln dann anmelden??Und wo soll ich dann
> die Fangergebnisse notieren??



Das ist ganz einfach.

Du gehst auf die Homepage des ASV HH. Dort infformierst Du dich unter " häufig gestellte Fragen " zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen. Da steht, das man ein Gemeinschaftsfischen 10 Wochen im Voraus anmelden muß.

Dazu findest Du nach einigem Suchen ebenfalls auf der Homepage ein Formular. Das druckst Du aus und versuchst da irgendwo Deinen Namen einzutragen. Es gibt dort leider nur Felder für Vereine, macht aber nix.

Nach dem Angeln gehst Du wieder auf die Seite des ASV HH. Dort registrierst Du Dich und schreibst eine Mail an den für die Fanglisten zuständigen Verbandsfunktionär ( E-Mail Addy ist da angegeben. Der schickt Dir dann einen Link, mit dem Du dich registrieren und die Fangergebnisse online eingeben kannst.

Ebenfalls auf der Seite des ASV HH findest Du einen Download, auf dem auf drei Seiten erklärt wird, wie Du diese onlinemeldung einzugeben hast. 

Was mit Deinen Daten passiert steht da allerdings nicht. 

Ist doch kein Aufwand, wenn man sich mit ein paar Freunden am Wasser treffen will, gelle. 

Hast Du keinen PC, hast Du Pech gehabt.


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Ralle das ist ja Geil #d:q


Du hast geschrieben:

Nach dem Angeln gehst Du wieder auf die Seite des ASV HH. Dort registrierst Du Dich und schreibst eine Mail an den für die Fanglisten zuständigen Verbandsfunktionär ( E-Mail Addy ist da angegeben. Der schickt Dir dann einen Link, mit dem Du dich registrieren und die Fangergebnisse online eingeben kannst.

Dann verstosse ich ja von vornherein gegen etwas,und zwar ich muß ja meine Angelpapiere mitführen wenn ich angeln gehe,und dazu zählt ja auch das Fangbuch/Fangzettel:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auch der Co-Admin im Forum des Verband in S-H sieht da noch Klärungsbedarf, da sind wir also nicht (mehr?) die Einzigen:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?t=12716





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> von irgendwelchen "unterbelichteten" Kontrolleuren, die mir was anderes erzählen wollen ...



Moin Moin,

das muss jetzt aber auch nicht sein. Die Fischereiaufseher sind nicht alle "unterbelichtet". Bei den Kontrollen, die ich bis jetzt erlebt habe, waren alle FA stets freundlich und zumeist sehr mit der Materie vertraut.

Hier wurde ja heiß diskutiert, fein.

Ich finde es interessant, dass jetzt auch der Naturschutz als Begründung für diesen Beschluss herhalten muss. Da erkläre mir doch mal jemand, warum ich der Natur mehr schade, wenn im Thread eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird? Ohne Teilnehmerliste darf ich auch mit 15 Angler ohne Anmeldung an die Verbandsgewässer, mit Teilnehmerliste muss ich schon ein Treffen von 10 Leuten anmelden. Da bleibt mir der Zusammenhang mit dem Naturschutz wirklich verborgen!

Es mag ja wirklich gute Gründe für diesen Beschluß geben, wenn man diese mal öffentlich machen würde, wäre es schon die halbe Miete. Die Begründung der Forumsteammitglieder des ASV, dass ich Schuld bin, da ich gefragt habe, reicht mir da nicht aus.

Auch, dass es schon immer so war und sich Nichts geändert hat, ist einfach gelogen. Es wurde ja auch berichtet, dass man zur Not das "Gemeinschaftsfischen" nachträglich anmelden kann. :vik:

Ich sehe mich schon:" Lieber Fischereiaufseher, der Admin vom ASV-Forum hat gesagt, ich kann das auch morgen noch machen, Montag lege ich auch meine Fischereischeinprüfung ab und reiche den Fischereischein nach!"

Wäre schon sehr lustig, wenn deren Aussagen eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit hätten.

Wie schon gesagt, wenn es eine logische Erklärung für das Handeln des ASV HH gibt, ist alles OK. Derzeit kann ich keine sehen, da durch 8. und 9. es wirklich an einer Teilnehmerliste festgemacht wird. Es kann also Nichts mit Natur- und Umweltschutz, Artenvielfalt, Bestandsschonung, Müllproblematik, Auflagen der Stadt oder ähnliches zutun haben. Da eine Teilnehmerliste hier keinen Einfluß drauf hat.

PS: Es wird hier oft von Verbandsaufsehern gesprochen, dass ist so nicht richtig, es handelt sich um staatliche Fischereiaufseher.


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@All ich finde es nicht schön das Hamburger Angler die im Hafen angeln als zweibeinige Raubtiere betitelt werden,und das von jemanden den ich bisher sehr geschätzt habe.:v


Siehe Hier:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=194235&postcount=46


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @All ich finde es nicht schön das Hamburger Angler die im Hafen angeln als zweibeinige Raubtiere betitelt werden,und das von jemanden den ich bisher sehr geschätzt habe.:v
> 
> 
> Siehe Hier:http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=194235&postcount=46



Ist natürlich nicht schön, denke/hoffe aber Andy hat das nicht so gemeint. Er ist lange genug mit der Raubfischrute in Hamburg unterwegs gewesen, um für die Kollegen Verständnis haben zu müssen. Da werden aber auch 2 unterschiedliche Themen vermischt. ich habe diese Aussage einfach überlesen.


----------



## Norbi (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eben Patrick,wievielen von den so genannten Raubtieren hat Er selbst Tipps und Tricks gegeben,darum für mich unverständlich
diese Äußerrung!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jungs, wie schon geagt:
Lasst bitte das persönliche.
Danke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es scheint sich doch was zu bewegen beim ASV Hamburg:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showpost.php?p=194609&postcount=116

Sollte das tatsächlich klappen:
Meinen größten Respekt!!

#r     #r     #r     #r​


----------



## Hanns Peter (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Zusammen,

endlich wird der Widerspruch der beiden Punkte auch dort erkannt.

Hoffen wir, dass es klappt.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn es eine neue Definition von Punkt 8. und 9. gibt, bin ich auf den Wortlaut gespannt. . . .|rolleyes

Entweder werden unsere Befürchtungen rechtssicher verankert oder man macht (hoffentlich) einen Rückzieher.|kopfkrat


|wavey:|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Erst mal abwarten und an das Gute glauben!

Diese Chance muss man geben!


----------



## Norbi (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also ich drücke den Verantwortlichen mal ganz doll die Daumen für eine richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## PatrickHH (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich denke auch, dass der Administrator des ASV-Hamburg Forum hier ein richtiges Zeichen gesetzt hat. Anstatt Argumente für den Beschluss zu suchen, will er jetzt den Präsidenten ansprechen. Der MichaelFHH ist natürlich kein Präsidiumsmitglied, hoffe aber er kann trotzdem etwas auf das Präsidium einwirken.

Erstmal danke dafür, dass er sich überhaupt dazu bereit erklärt hat!#h

Man bedenke auch, dass in Hamburg Sommerferien sind und sicherlich nicht das ganze Präsidium in Hamburg ist. Also sollte man auch etwas Zeit einräumen.

Es ist wie es ist, der ASV Hamburg hat sich bis jetzt nicht geäussert aber zumindest ein Vertreter des ASV-Forum. Warten wir ab und geben allen etwas Zeit.

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn der umstritten Punkt 9 aus der Stellungsnahme entfernt würde. Die Hamburger Anglerwelt hat wieder etwas Ruhe verdient und viel zu schöne Gewässer um einen zeitaufwendigen Kampf gegen diesen Beschluß führen zu müssen. Denke alle haben etwas Besseres zutun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So ist es!


----------



## chivas (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Ist natürlich nicht schön, denke/hoffe aber  Andy hat das nicht so gemeint. ... ich habe diese Aussage einfach  überlesen.



...was auf jeden fall auch besser ist, als diese völlig falsch zu  verstehen und diese mißinterpretation dann auch noch lauthals und  vorwurfsvoll rumzuposaunen...




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erst mal abwarten und an das Gute glauben!
> 
> Diese Chance muss man geben!



wer ist "man"? und wem muss dieser "man" irgendetwas geben?

bei allem verständnis, dieses thema zu instrumentalisieren und bei allem respekt für die zeit und den aufwand, hier etwas zu "recherchieren" - weder du noch ich noch das ab noch irgend ein anderes "forum" hat irgendwelche ansprüche gegenüber dem asvhh.

recht klar ist, dass zumindest ein interpretationsproblem vorliegt (ob es tatsächlich mehr ist, kann man zwar unterstellen - sehr zweckdienlich scheint mir das aber nicht) - und das sollte gelöst werden.
kritik ist sicher angebracht, diese kann man aber auch konstruktiv anbringen - und in einer weise, die auch der lösung "unseres" anliegens dient und nicht der verhärtung der fronten.

thomas, mal ganz ehrlich und ohne berücksichtigung deiner ganz persönlichen interessen zu diesem thema - würdest du an stelle des asvhh hier oder in einem anderen forum tatsächlich "mit eingezogenem schwanz" kleinlaut irgendetwas richtig stellen oder erklären, nachdem du permanent derartig (die entsprechenden adverbien verkneife ich mir jetzt mal) beschossen wirst?

dass die nebenberufliche/ehrenamtliche verbandsarbeit nicht unbedingt die koriphäen ihrer zunft verrichten, sollte jedem eigentlich recht klar sein - und so kann es eben auch mal passieren, dass beschlüsse/veröffentlichungen/stellungnahmen mal ein wenig falsch/ungenau/irreführend formuliert sind. was genau der asvhh eigentlich will, ist immernoch nicht klar. addiert man einige textschnipsel zusammen, erkennt man aber zumindest, dass es eine motivation gibt, bestimmte regeln schriftlich bzw. ausdrücklich zu fixieren. dass das etwas unglücklich geschehen ist, steht außer frage - aber bitte, vor allem im sinne der angler, ganz besonders im sinne der vorgeblich durch das ab vertretenen angler, ist es wichtig, das thema fair und konstruktiv zu lösen...

der thread im sh-forum liest sich zum einen völlig anders als dieser hier im ab. zum anderen hatte ich (um das "man" nicht wieder zu bemühen^^) dort ab und an recht große mühe, bei diesem doch ernsten thema ein lächeln zu unterdrücken - und das spricht nicht gerade für die diskussionskultur im ab -.-


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ chivas:
Wir haben von Anfang an, den Kontakt gesucht, der aber schlicht verweigert wurde.

Und ja, dann brauchts leider die "Keule"..

Wäre mir auch anders lieber gewesen.

Und deswegen halte ich ab seit dem Angebot des ASV - Forenadmins jetzt auch absolut die Füße still, da sich was rührt und warte das auch ab.


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> ...was auf jeden fall auch besser ist, als diese völlig falsch zu  verstehen und diese mißinterpretation dann auch noch lauthals und  vorwurfsvoll rumzuposaunen...
> 
> 
> recht klar ist, dass zumindest ein interpretationsproblem vorliegt (ob es tatsächlich mehr ist, kann man zwar unterstellen - sehr zweckdienlich scheint mir das aber nicht) - und das sollte gelöst werden.
> kritik ist sicher angebracht, diese kann man aber auch konstruktiv anbringen - und in einer weise, die auch der lösung "unseres" anliegens dient und nicht der verhärtung der fronten.





     Zitat:
                                                                      Zitat von *Thomas9904* 

 
* Ich kann/will mir nur vorstellen,  dass hier ein Fehler unterlaufen sein muss und dass nicht ein  "Angler"Verband gegen die Interessen seiner Angler handelt..*


_Zitat von Chivas: 

_ _wie bereits geschrieben: es ist nicht nur völlig widersinnig, dass  ein verein/verband so offensichtlich gegen die interessen seiner  mitglieder beschließt, sondern mMn nach dementsprechend auch  rechtswidrig und damit nichtig.

im fall des falles müßte man es eben darauf ankommen lassen und gegen  eine "strafe" klage erheben. bin da leider nicht ganz sicher, ob es auch  ein rechtsmittel für die überprüfung einer satzung bzw. eines  beschlusses gibt, sollte aber eigentlich so sein (?)         _ 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2953408&postcount=56




Wie sich die Ansichten doch ändern können.


----------



## chivas (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wie sich die Ansichten doch ändern können.





> „Die Menschen, die sich rühmen, ihre  Ansicht niemals zu wechseln, sind Toren, die an ihre Unfehlbarkeit  glauben.“
> 
> 
> de Balzac


tu tust das nie. weiß ich... aber lassen wir das, bevor sich wieder "ein mod" genervt fühlt |uhoh:

ich habe meine ansicht im übrigen nicht geändert... ich halte es nach wie vor recht unglücklich, was da gelaufen ist (mich selbst zu zutieren, tut aber wohl nicht not) - ebenfalls halte ich einen vereinsbeschluss wiederum nach wie vor für rechtswidrig, der offensichtlich gegen die interessen der mitglieder gerichtet ist (und dass meine aussage grundsätzlich richtig ist, wirst doch wohl selbst du nicht bezweifeln? man könnte diese, sofern man sich ausreichend bemüht, im übrigen auch so lesen, dass darin keine fakten unterstellt werden sondern lediglich eine folgerung gezogen wurde, WENN denn bestimmte bedingungen vorliegen).

inzwischen sind aber nunmal auch weitere informationen "aufgetaucht", die nicht (mehr) zwangsläufig darauf schließen lassen, dass das alles auch tatsächlich so gemeint ist, wie es geschrieben steht, sondern bestenfalls sehr laienhaft und mehr als unglücklich formuliert wurde.

und gerade im interesse der betroffenen angler wollte ich nur mehr oder weniger dezent darauf hinweisen, dass die art der hier geführten darstellung von informationen etc. nicht gerade förderlich für eine "gute" lösung ist.

dass das natürlich nicht jeder so sehen will, ist mir auch klar - ohne mich über diese beweggründe hier weiter äußern zu wollen |kopfkrat

@thomas - ich weiß... aber irgendwelche schuldzuweisungen in dieser art sind, zumindest objektiv, nicht sachdienlich. <- punkt


----------



## Merlin (19. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wir leben nun einmal im Internetzeitalter....
Da muß sich eben auch ein Verband mit auseinandersetzten..zumal er ja alle Möglichkeiten hat die Sicht seiner Dinge darzulegen.
Im Gegensatz für Anglerhändlern , Ärzte , Kneippen , Kaufhäuser etc dort kann jeder " Depp" irgendwelche Bewertungen abgeben


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magartikel August

*Freie Gewässer sicher für Angler - Verbandsgewässer noch unsicher*

So etwas nennt man dann eine klare Aussage, da könnte sich der ASV Hamburg gerne mal ein Beispiel nehmen.

Damit ist für die freien Gewässer in Hamburg Rechtssicherheit gegeben.

Bis sich der ASV Hamburg entscheidet, ebenfalls eine rechtssichere Erklärung abzugeben, bleibt in den Verbandsgewässern das Angeln weiterhin mit der Gefahr von willkürlichen Sanktionen verbunden. 

Nachfolgend die Antwort auf unsere Anfrage an die Hamburger Behörde:



> Sehr geehrter Herr Finkbeiner,
> 
> ich komme zurück auf Ihre Erinnerung per e-Fax vom 16.7.2010. Bitte entschuldigen Sie, dass infolge eines technischen Versehens Ihre Mail vom 9. Juli 2010 nicht zeitnah beantwortet wurde.
> 
> ...








*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magartikel August

*33.: *
26.07. 2010

Selbstverständlich haben wir auch alle Vereinsvorsitzenden sowie alle Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV Hamburg angeschrieben, um ihnen die erfreuliche Tatsache, dass jetzt zumindest in den freien Gewässern der Stadt Hamburg Rechtssicherheit für Angler herrscht, mitzuteilen.



> Bezüglich der Frage Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburger Gewässern gibt es nun von der Behörde eine klare Aussage und damit Rechtssicherheit in den freien Hamburger Gewässern:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3015178#post3015178
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Thomas Finkbeiner




Vom Verband kam bisher noch keine Antwort, allerdings meldeten sich 2 Vereinsvorsitzende. 

Ohne weitere Namensnennung (Mails sind natürlich gesichert) hier die Antworten:
*Mail 1.:*


> Hallo,
> 
> ich möchte bitte von Ihnen keine Post zu irgendwelchen Gesetzen in Hamburg.
> 
> ...



Werde ich natürlich akzeptieren und beherzigen....

*Mail 2.:*


> Hallo Herr Finkbeiner
> 
> Es reicht. Wenn Sie zur Füllung des Sommerloches keine weiteren interessanten Informationen haben sollten, verschonen Sie die Hamburger Anglerschaft mit Ihren schlecht – oder gar gar nicht – recherchierten Artikeln. Die Hamburger wissen, worum es geht, die anderen der Bundesrepublik sollten sich besser Ihre fachlich unkundigen Kommentare sparen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Diese habe ich natürlich beantwortet.
*Meine Antwort:*


> Sehr geehrter Herrr XXXXX,
> was ist an der Klarstellung der Behörde schlecht recherchiert?
> Oder wo sind sonst Fehler bei der Recherche?
> Wie bei uns üblich werden wir so etwas selbstverständlich sofort ändern, wenn uns da was entsprechendes vorgelegt wird bzw. gegensätzliche Meinungen selbstverständlich auch veröffentlichen.
> ...



Ohne Kommentar....


----------



## Hanns Peter (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da ist aber jemand so richtig angep....

Statt auf den eigenen Verband einzuwirken wird unsachlich und teilweise beleidigend geantwortet #d

Hast Du da vll. Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV HH angeschrieben :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Hast Du da vll. Vorstandsmitglieder des ASV HH angeschrieben


Sowohl alle Vorstandsmitgleder des ASV Hamburg wie auch alle Vereinsvorsitzenden der im ASV Hamburg organsierten Vereine, deren Mailadressen öffentlich zugänglich sind....

Die Antworten kamen auf die Mails an die Vereinsvorsitzenden (unabhängig davon, ob sie auch Funktionäre im Verband sind..).






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

uupps, da waren wohl Treffer dabei.:q

Bei Mail1 fragt man sich warum - wenn man doch so sattelfest im Umgang mit Gesetzen ist - man dort absolut nichts gegen die Willkürregel des Hamburger Verbandes unternimmt.

Mail2 ist natürlich hochnotpeinlich und erinnert mich in Wortwahl und Inhalt an alte VdSF-Zeiten. 

Wenn diejenigen, die nicht geantwortet haben, eine ähnliche Einstellung haben, dann wäre es wohl allerhöchste Zeit für Veränderungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wenn diejenigen, die nicht geantwortet haben, eine ähnliche Einstellung haben, dann wäre es wohl allerhöchste Zeit für Veränderungen.


Das ist aber alleine Sache der dem Hamburger Verband angeschlossenen Vereine bzw. deren Mitgliedern, wenn die sich das gefallen lassen.

Wichtig wäre nur für alle anderen (Gastangler) an den Verbandsgewässern, dass da auch eine klare und rechtssichere Stelllungnahme vom Verband kommt und somit Willkür vorgebeugt wird..

Wie von der Behörde jetzt eben auch..


----------



## Hanns Peter (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wichtig wäre nur für alle anderen (Gastangler) an den Verbandsgewässern, dass da auch eine klare und rechtssichere Stelllungnahme vom Verband kommt und somit Willkür vorgebeugt wird..


Und damit auch die unsägliche Auslegung des "Gemeinschaftsfischens".

Aber so wie die Mails geschrieben sind, besteht da nicht viel Hoffnung. Auch wenn der Admin des ASV-Forums sich da um eine Klarstellung bemühen möchte.


----------



## Baitcaster (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da isser wieder:vik:

Ich glaube, Ralle malt sich wieder bunte Bilder zurecht.
Auf jede Äußerung von Thomas kommt ein blöder Spruch.
Ich finde es schon gigantisch, wie Thomas sich da rein hängt. Respekt! sage ich auch nichts zu:q
Aber als Mod muss man doch mal nen bissel sachlich sein.
Wie mir von verschiedenen Usern aus ganz Deutschland zugetragen wurde, ist hier wohl eine persöhnliche Sache im Ursprung, warum hier so dermaßen auf VDSF-zugehörigen Vereine/Verbänden rum getrampelt wird:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zm persönlichen sage ich weiterhin nichts, wenn Dus nötig hast, gut...
Ich kann damit weiterhin leben..



> Aber als Mod muss man doch mal nen bissel sachlich sein.


Gibts was sachlicheres als die klare Ansage der Behörde, die ja bis dato noch vom Verband ingnoriert wird?

Oder noch was "sachlicheres", als die Mails, die wir bekommen haben?

Oder die satzungswidrige Kommunikationsverweigerung des Verbandes (Bund wie Land)?

Oder dass immer noch für Gastangler in Verbands/Vereinsgewässern die Gefahr besteht, wegen der unklaren Veröffentlichungen des ASV sanktioniert zu werden?

Oder wie es zur in Deutschland einzigartigen (und inzwischen von der Behörde zurückgenommenen) "Definition" von Gemeinschaftsfischen durch den Verband kam?

Dazu gerne mehr von Dir....


Aber es sollte auch Dir zu denken geben, wenn selbst die Behörde sich da korrigiert und wieder die Meinung vertritt, die sie bis zum 05. Mai diesen Jahres schon immer vertreten hat - bis eben die "Definition" des Verbandes öffentlich wurde und die Behörde (warum auch immer) ihre Meinung dann der vom Verband angepasst hatte "zwischendurch".....





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Big Man (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Da isser wieder:vik:
> Wie mir von verschiedenen Usern aus ganz Deutschland zugetragen wurde, ist hier wohl eine persöhnliche Sache im Ursprung, warum hier so dermaßen auf VDSF-zugehörigen Vereine/Verbänden rum getrampelt wird:q



Manchmal entsteht so ein Eindruck, aber da hilft auch ein richtiges Lesen|bigeyes.

Ich denke es gab in der Vergangenheit genug Sachen bei dem sich Verbände nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert haben egal welche.
Hier spreche ich aus eigener Erfahrung. Aber wenn es gerechtfertigte Kritik ist sollte man sie nehmen und daraus lernen und des für die Zukunft besser machen.

Ich gehöre auch zum VDSF und habe nicht das Gefühl das "mein" Verband hier falsch dargestellt wird, zumindest von der Offiziellen Seite des Boards. Was andere User denken ist mir im Allgemeinen egal, nur wenn es sich häuft fühle ich mich manchmal genötigt meinen Senf dazu zu geben.

Bei uns in Thüringen liegen der VDSF und der DAV auch im Klinsch und man hört viel aber aus meiner Sicht wird hier auch bloß auf persönlicher Ebene gekämpft und das eigentliche Thema Angeln leidet darunter und das ist zum:v

@ Mods

Bleibt dran, auch wenns einigen Leuten weh tut#6.

Lernen mit Gefühl ist ein intensives Lernen.
Schmerz ist ein intensives Gefühl!


----------



## SchwalmAngler (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich muss schon sagen es ist extrem peinlich wie die der ASV Hamburg durch seine Vorstandsmitglieder nach aussen hin darstellt.

Ebenso peinlich verhält sich der VDSF, welcher als Dachverband eigentlich positiv auf seine Mitglieder einwirken sollte wenn etwas aus dem Ruder läuft (was ja hier scheinbar der Fall ist).

Beides wirft in meinen Augen eindeutig ein schlechtes Licht auf beide Verbände und zeigt die eindeutige Einstellung das weder der VDSF, noch der ASV in irgendeiner Art und Weise hinter ihren Mitgliedern (und auch Geldgebern) stehen.

In unserem Vorstand wurde schon mehrfach das Thema angesprochen ob unser Verein nicht vom VDSF in den DAV wechseln sollte. Gründe hierfür wahren zuerst einmal finanzielle Dinge (der DAV bietet mehr Leistung für weniger Geld). Wenn ich sehe wie peinlich sich der VDSF hier verhält, bin ich der festen Meinung, das dieses Thema bei der nächsten Vorstandssitzung unseres Vereins doch noch einmal angesprochen werden sollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Bleibt dran, auch wenns einigen Leuten weh tut


Selbstverständlich!

Man muss dabei ja auch folgendes bedenken:
Es gibt jetzt zwar eine klare Stellungnahme der Behörde in Hamburg.

*ABER:*
Mit der Fischereiaufsicht in Hamburg wurde ja von der Behörde der Verband beauftragt.

Es kann also auch evtl. passieren, dass in den freien Gewässern nach den nach wie vor gültigen "Veröffentlichungen" seitens des ASV - nach denen ja immer noch Treffen von mehr als 19 Anglern grundsätzlich als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen werden - die Aufseher Angler sanktionieren wollen. 

Denn scheinbar hat der ASV ja die nun klare Rechtslage sich noch nicht zu eigen gemacht, zumindest dazu nichts veröffentlicht - woher sollten das dann die Aufseher wissen, die ja bis jetzt von den ASV - Regularien ausgingen/gehen?

In so einem Fall hilft dem Betroffenen dann nur der Gang vor Gericht.

Wobei nach der klaren Aussage der Behörde der Ausgang einer solchen Verhandlung aber Gott sei Dank auch schon klar ist...






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## PatrickHH (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also erstmal finde ich die Stellungnahme der Behörde und deren Aussage großartig. Nimmt diese doch zumindest für die freien Gewässer die Grauzone.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *ABER:*
> Mit der Fischereiaufsicht in Hamburg wurde ja von der Behörde der Verband beauftragt.
> 
> Es kann also auch evtl. passieren, dass in den freien Gewässern nach den nach wie vor gültigen "Veröffentlichungen" seitens des ASV - nach denen ja immer noch Treffen von mehr als 19 Anglern grundsätzlich als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen werden - die Aufseher Angler sanktionieren wollen.
> ...


 
Ganz so ist es ja auch nicht. Die Fischereiaufseher sind ehrenamtliche Mitarbeiter der Freien und Hansestadt Hamburg, keine Mitarbeiter des ASV. An den freien Gewässern zählt nur das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz und nicht die Beschlüsse des ASV - Hamburg Präsidium.

Da wird relativ klar unterschieden. So gibt es an den Vernabdsgewässern einige Regularien, die für die freien Gewässer nicht gelten und auch nicht kontrolliert werden. Ich bin mir sicher, dass weder die Fischereiaufseher noch der ASV-Referent für Fiscchereiaufsicht und Gewässerschutz hier gegen die Aussagen der Behörde bzw. gegen das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz handeln werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke Patrick für die Info, und die Rchjtigstellung.

Aber für den Verband gilt ja immer noch (jedenfalls wurde nichts anderes veröffentlicht) dass man dort ab 20 Personen bei der Behörde anmelden muss, auch als Forum. Da können dann die Aufseher ja eigentlich nicht anders handeln??


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Knackpunkt bei der Geschichte ist ja folgender Passus in der letzten Stellungnahme des ASV HH


_2.	Der ASV befürwortet Gemeinschaftsfischen, nur müssen selbige in  geordneten Bahnen durchgeführt werden. Das Hamburger Fischereigesetz  schreibt vor, *dass Gemeinschaftsfischen in freien und in verpachteten  Gewässern ab 20 Teilnehmern beim Fischereiamt angemeldet und von dort  genehmigt werden müssen*. Grundlage für die behördliche Genehmigung  ist,  dass der Pächter des Fischereirechts (ASV Hamburg für die  Verbandsstrecken) sein Einverständnis gegeben hat. _



Das ist so für sich alleine gelesen zwar richtig. Im Konsens mit der Definition eines Gemeinschaftsfischens im Sinne des ASV HH aber ganz eindeutig falsch.

Auch wenn dieses Thema hier im AB inzwischen fast* 20.000 mal !* gelesen wurde, so kann man nicht sicher sein, dasss jeder über die tatsächliche Rechtslage informiert ist. 

Und so bleibt schon die Frage offen, wer die Aussagen des ASV HH gegenüber *allen* Fischereiaufsehern richtigstellt. 

Die können ja nun für das Chaos genauso wenig, wie die Angler. 

Da der ASV HH sich ja strikt verweigert zu kommunizieren und/oder die nachweislich falschen Angaben richtig zu stellen, darf man sich die Frage stellen ob es nicht an der Zeit ist, behördlicherseits die FA zu informieren. 

Die haben wir nämlich bis jetzt ein bisschen " vernachlässigt ". 

Wir reden immer von der Rechtsicherheit der Angler, aber bei den Kontrollorganen ist das fast noch wichtiger.


----------



## PatrickHH (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke Patrick für die Info, und die Rchjtigstellung.
> 
> Aber für den Verband gilt ja immer noch (jedenfalls wurde nichts anderes veröffentlicht) dass man dort ab 20 Personen bei der Behörde anmelden muss, auch als Forum. Da können dann die Aufseher ja eigentlich nicht anders handeln??



Stimmt, für die Verbandsgewässer gilt es, da hat sich Nichts geändert. Die Frage ist, was macht die Behörde, wenn man ein Forumstreffen an den Verbandsgewässern mit 20 Anglern anmeldet? Einerseits ist es für die Behörde kein Gemeinschaftsfischen, auf der anderen Seite fordert der Fischereiberechtigte diese Formalität.

@Ralle

So wie ich die Fischereiaufsicht einschätze, kennen die Jungs den aktuellen Stand der Dinge. Die Anzeigen landen bei der Behörde, selbst wenn der Aufseher ein Fehler gemacht hat, wird die Behörde die "Anzeige" nicht weiter verfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, der Forenadmin vom Verbandsforum wollte ja eh mit dem Präsidenten sprechen (weil der ja auch eingesehen hatte, dass Punkt 8 und 9 dieser ominösen Stellungnahme sich widersprechen (könnten)), kann ja sein dass da noch etwas kommt, dass dann alles in einem Aufwasch gemacht wird..


----------



## robinhood23 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*G da fällt mir spontan mal das stinte angeln an der elbe ein :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bis auf VDSF - Bund und ASV Hamburg hat ja inzwischen jeder eingesehen, dass das alles Unfug war.

Aber der ASV hatte ja auf seiner HP stehen, dass bis gestern "Urlaub" war..

Warten wir also einfach mal ab, ob da im Laufe der nächsten Woche was dazu kommt.....


----------



## Baitcaster (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis auf VDSF - Bund und ASV Hamburg hat ja inzwischen *jeder* eingesehen, dass das alles Unfug war.


 
Es auch Stimmen, die den Beschluss des ASV HH einsehen und öffentliche Aufrufe zu Veranstaltungen mit Datum, Uhrzeit, Ort sowie Teilnehmerliste als genehmigungsfähige Veranstaltung sehen. Viele wurden mundtot gemacht!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Es gibt(sorry - fehlte aber) auch Stimmen, die den Beschluss des ASV HH einsehen und öffentliche Aufrufe zu Veranstaltungen mit Datum, Uhrzeit, Ort sowie Teilnehmerliste als genehmigungsfähige Veranstaltung sehen. Viele wurden *mundtot *|bigeyes|bigeyesgemacht!!!




Moin erstmal . . 

Wieso hältst du deine Infos immer hinter`m Berg?

Sprich dich aus. 
Ich bin bestimmt nicht der einzig Interessierte. Was meinst du mit mundtot gemacht?

#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Es auch Stimmen, die den Beschluss des ASV HH einsehen und öffentliche Aufrufe zu Veranstaltungen mit Datum, Uhrzeit, Ort sowie Teilnehmerliste als genehmigungsfähige Veranstaltung sehen



Kann man jederzeit so sehen und auch so machen - nur soll man dann auch dazu stehen..

*So wie es die Behörde macht, mit einer klaren Aussage, was die rechtliche Situation angeht!
Dass private Forentreffen eben nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu sehen sind.*

Will der ASV Hamburg das für seine Gewässer anders, dann soll der ASV Hamburg das auch so "verkaufen" und dazu stehen!

Als den Wunsch in seinen Statuten auch Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu behandeln und damit die Angler  - und zwar weiter als das Gesetz es verlangt - zu regulieren (mal unabhängig davon, ob das Präsidium das überhaupt ohne Mitgliederbeschluss machen dürfte...)

Aber nicht wie geschehen, die Behörde "einspannen"; um denen eine entsprechende Definition "aus dem Rücken zu leiern"  - die ganz plötzlich ganz anders war als noch Tage vorher - um sich hinter der Behörde und "Gesetzen" verstecken, mit in Deutschland einzigartiger und dazu falscher Definition.

Deswegen suchten wir von Anfang den Kontakt mit dem ASV um über eventuelle Gründe etwas zu erfahren. Der wurde ja aber satzungswidrig verweigert. 

Hätte man damals alles schon erklären können, dass man das als Verband eben so haben will. 

Dann hätte man über die Gründe diskutieren können, statt über das in meinen Augen unmögliche Verhalten des ASV Hamburg bzw. des Präsidiums...

Ob man solche Verbände braucht als Angler, muss jeder selber für sich entscheiden..




> Was meinst du mit mundtot gemacht?


Vielleicht den vermuteten Maulkorb für das ASV - Präsidium???

#c#c


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vielleicht den vermuteten Maulkorb für das ASV - Präsidium???
> 
> #c#c



Moin Thomas#h

Mal sehen ob auch Fakten kommen . . .oder nur "Ketzerei".


#h#h#h


----------



## Big Man (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eine Anwort sind sie schon Schuldig egal wie sie ausfällt und ob sie uns gefällt. 

Wenn sich Vereine einen Maulkorb verpassen lassen sind Sie nicht besser wie der Verband, denn Sie vetreten ihre Mitglieder genauso wenig. 

Wenn es so ist!

Und über di rechtmäßigleit des Beschlusses habe ich auch schon einiges gesagt. So eine Defintion/Entscheidung ist aus meiner Sicht Aufgabe der Deligiertenversammlung nicht des Präsidiums.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Eine Anwort sind sie schon Schuldig egal wie sie ausfällt und ob sie uns gefällt.


Dann könnte man auch über Fakten und Gründe der Entscheidung dskutieren und nicht über die augenscheinliche Unfähigkeit des Verbandes...

Gut, dass die Behäörde da klar Stellung bezogen hat, und somit zumindest in den freien Gewässern Rechtssicherheit herrscht - für alle Gastangler in Hamburg.



> Wenn sich Vereine einen Maulkorb verpassen lassen sind Sie nicht besser wie der Verband, denn Sie vetreten ihre Mitglieder genauso wenig.


Auch das habe ich schon mal geschrieben: 
Wenn man sich das gefallen lässt, hat man es nicht besser verdient...

Solange darunter nicht ALLE Angler leiden müssen, wie jetzt dank der Klarstellung der Behörde, müssen das auch die Vereins/Vrerbandsmitglieder selber wissen, ob sie das so wollen nicht..

Wie man was ändern kann, auch als Einzelangler/Verein gegenüber einem Verband:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html












*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Noch gefunden zum Thema "mundtot machen":
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showthread.php?p=98857#post98857

Da wird doch schon richtig klar, wer hier versucht jemanden mundtot zu machen...


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und das in einem sowas von unabhängigen Forum. 

Sollten wir hier auch einführen.

Eine Frage
Eine Antwort

und dann Schnauze halten. #d


----------



## Criss81 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ist schon krass wie der Mod dort reagiert! Ist fast schon unverschämt, da lobe ich doch die AB-Mods


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ist schon krass wie der Mod dort reagiert


Das ist kein Mod, sondern der Präsident des ASV Hamburg...


----------



## Criss81 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Noch schlimmer


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja, was soll ich dazu noch sagen?




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

......der ja mir dem Forum nix zu tun hat, da das Forum ja absolut unabhängig vom Vorstand ist. |kopfkrat


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe September

*34.: *
08.09. 2010

*Wie gehts nun weiter in Hamburg?*

Nach der klaren Aussage der Behörde in Hamburg sowie der Ankündigung des  Admins des Forums des ASV Hamburg nochmal mit seinem Präsidenten zu  sprechen, ist bis heute immer noch nichts geschehen.

Wir akzeptieren natürlich, das alles etwas Zeit braucht und die  Geschäftstelle des ASV Hamburg bis 30.07. Urlaub angegeben hatte, allerdings wird es nun in unseren Augen langsam Zeit, dass sich etwas rührt. 

Denn bisher sind auf den Seiten des ASV Hamburg sowohl im Forum wie in  den Veröffentlichungen auf seiner Seite immer noch die rechtlich  inzwischen klar als falsch erkannten Aussagen zu lesen, soweit sie sich auf in  Foren ausgemachten Treffen beziehen.

Ebenso ist immer noch diese unglückliche Stellungnahme öffentlich zu lesen,
auch wenn der Passus mit den Schonhaken inzwischen geändert wurde, um uns der Falschaussage oder mangelhaften Recherche bezichtigen zu können. Aber das haben wir ja durch die Sicherung der Originalfassung widerlegen können. 

Der Schuss ging also nach hinten los und nach wie vor ist die rechtlich falsche Stellungnahme öffentlich zu  lesen. Das wiederum führt zu erheblicher Rechtsunsicherheit der Angler. 

Ob das gewollt ist ??

Es stellt sich ja immer noch die Frage ob der ASV Hamburg - restriktiver als das Gesetz es verlangt - Angler regulieren will und nach  wie vor davon ausgeht, dass in Foren ausgemachte privaten Treffen ab  einer Zahl von mehr als 9 Teilnehmern, sowie genannten Ort und Datum und der Interpretation der postings mit Nicknamen alsTeilnehmerliste, diese zu Gemeinschaftsfischen erklärt und so  behandelt.

Oder ob sich der ASV nun endlich der nach der Behörde amtlich überprüften und offiziell erklärten Sichtweise anschliessen will, dass in Foren  ausgemachte private Treffen eben keinesfalls als Gemeinschaftsfischen  bezeichnet werden können - solange nicht jemand offiziell daraus ein Gemeinschaftsfischen machen will und das dann so anmeldet.


Wir werden bis Ende der Woche warten, ob der ASV Hamburg nun noch reagiert.

Dann werden wir wieder beim ASV, den angeschlossenen Vereinen sowie der  Behörde (notfalls ab 25. 08. auch  bei dem dann neuen zuständigen Senator) nachfragen, wie man mit diesen  Fakten umgehen will.  


Ich persönlich finde es auch erstaunlich und vielsagend, dass sich  scheinbar in Hamburg kein dem ASV Hamburg angeschlossener Verein wirklich traut, öffentlich  gegen die offensichtliche Falschinterpretation seitens des Verbandes  vorzugehen.

Ob da Repressalien befürchtet werden ?














*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Diese Vermutungen schon wieder#d

Vereine melden sich immer an, wenn sie zur Gemeinschaftsfischen an Verbandsgewässern aufrufen!
Warum sollen die was gegen sagen, wenn sie selber alles einheiten und die Vorgaben erfüllen.
Und warum nicht auch die Forengemeinschaft, die meinerseits auch als Verein/Verbund gilt, wenn die geforderte Vorraussetzung, seitens des ASV HH, da ist. ORT,DATUM/ZEIT und ANMELDELISTE mit TEILNEHMERN(max 9 Teinehmer).
Das gibt es in anderen Bundesländern mit anderen Foren auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Lieber HPK, es ist aber ein Unterschied ob sich Treffen die in Foren organisiert werden, anmelden *können* (was ja auch bisher nie ein Problem war), oder, wie der ASV bisher behauptet hat, anmelden *müssen*, laut ASV weil "ja die Behörde/Gesetzgeber das so wollte" (Gut, dass wir alles gesichert haben, beim Thema Schonhaken hat man ja gesehen, wie beim ASV "gearbeitet" wird...). 

Allerdings ja erst nachdem der ASV deswegen wohl da bei der Behörde drauf gedrängt hat, (die nun Gott sei Dank dank unsere Nachfragen gemerkt hat, dass das so einfach nicht geht, wie der ASV das wollte).

Eigentlich wäre es ja Aufgabe des Verbandes, solche Schlechterstellungen von Anglern zu vermeiden statt zu fördern - in Hamburg scheinen da halt leider die Uhren anders zu gehen..

Und dass der ASV diese "Begründungen" nach wie vor offiziell stehen hat, dazu die "Stellungnahme", in der klar vom ASV gelogen wurde, spricht für sich.

Und nach wie vor kann der ASV dazu (auch über uns. Wir haben ja nicht umsonst vor unserer ersten Veröffentlichung diesbezüglich nachgefragt und bis auf die ominöse und gelogene "Stellungnahme" nie eine Antwort erhalten ) immer Stellung beziehen, wie er es laut Satzung ja eigentlich auch müsste.







*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

..ominöse und gelogene Stellungnahme nennst du das, lieber Thomas#d
Ist doch alles klar

Ich verstehe die abschließende Stellungnahme des Fischereirechtsinhabers für die Verbandgewässer. Alle anderen müssen sich halt an den freien Gewässern treffen, so wie sie es jetzt auch schon machen. 
Nicht-Hamburger informieren sich sowieso vorher, was erlaubt ist und was nicht an Gemeinschaftsfischen für Verbandsgewässer.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Nicht-Hamburger informieren sich sowieso vorher, was erlaubt ist und was nicht an Gemeinschaftsfischen für Verbandsgewässer.



Jo, nur wo ??? Auf der HP des ASV HH ?? Da steht noch immer was von 10 Wochen im Voraus anmelden.

Abgesehen davon wird kaum ein Angler aus einem anderen Bundesland auf die Idee kommen, dass ein privates Treffen überhaupt als anmeldepflichtig gelten könnte. Das ist nämlich ein Novum in Deutschland.


----------



## Fr33 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Sorry wenn ich mich hier abermals einmische - aber ich finde nichts verwerfliches daran, dass dieses Forum die Angelegenheit kritisch hinterfragt und transparenz schaffen will. Daher verstehe ich die Anspielungen von Baitcaster nicht.

Hier geht es weniger im anmeldungspflichtige Hegefischen, Verbandsfischen usw. sondern es tritt eben auch den Otto Normalangler, der eben zufällig am Wochenende mal ans Verbandsgewässer fährt - eventuell zufällig in ein unangemeldets Gemeinschaftsfischen (wenns überhaupt eins ist) und fällt und dann auch noch Angst vor Sanktionen haben muss ..... 

Also frage ich mich doch, warum man sich hier raus halten soll? Haben die Nordlichter Muffensaußen, dass Ihnen die Angler alles rausfangen? Das ist wohl kaum möglich.....


----------



## Baitcaster (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Angeln kann man ja dann an den freien Gewässern..
Wenn der Verband für seine Gewässer, wofür er die Fischrereirechte besitzt, diese Vorraussetzungen haben will, dann kann er das machen. Eine gewisse Hegepflicht mit den enstprechenden Fangberichten für den und den Tag, wo z.B. 15 Personen an einem Fischen eines Angelforums/Angelladens oder anderen Institutionen ist doch kein Problem.
Genau so kann es jeder Verein mir seinen eigenen oder angepachteten Gewässern machen.

Geht doch nicht darum, das du mit deinen Kumpels mal nach Hamburg zum Angeln gehen willst und ihr euch privat per e-mail oder Telefon verabredet.
Sobald ein öffentlich, schriftlicher Aufruf mit DATUM/ORT/UHRZEIT/TEILNEHMERLISTE MIT TEILNEHMERNAMEN getätigt wird, ist es für mich ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, das man an entsprechender Stelle anmeldet. z.B. beim Fischereirechtsinhaber.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Man sollte sich einfach nochmal alles durchlesen, wie das anfing, die Veröffentlichungen und Stellungnahmen des ASV Präsidiums, verschiedener Vorstandmitglieder und des Präsidenten, dann wird auch jedem klar worum es hier geht:
Einen Privatkrieg von Leuten aus dem ASV - Vorstand gegen Ex - Vorstandsmitglieder, bei dem dann die Behörde zum Schaden aller anderen Angler eingespannt wurde oder sich einspannen lies.

Und nach wie vor verweigert der ASV dazu jede Stellungnahme, lügt (Thema Schonhaken) um andere (uns in dem Fall) als "Lügner" darzustellen - sorry, solche Verbände und Funktionäre braucht wirklich niemand, dem das Angeln als solches am Herzen liegt.

Gut, das wenigstens die Behörde ihre Fehler eingesehen und auch korrigiert hat.

Und das Verhalten des ASV, der scheinbar jede Korrektur vermeiden will, genauso wie das der angeschlossenen Vereine und der Mitglieder, die sich das alles gefallen lassen, dafür finde ich nur ein Wort:
PEINLICH!



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Hanns Peter (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Wenn der Verband für seine Gewässer, wofür er die Fischrereirechte besitzt, diese Vorraussetzungen haben will, dann kann er das machen.


Kann er, aber sollte er eigentlich nicht, denn die Gewässer werden mit Verbandsgeldern gepachtet oder gekauft. Und ein "Anglerverband" sollte den Anglern das gemeinsame - nicht Gemeinschafts - angeln erleichtern statt durch überflüssige Vorschriften zu erschweren.



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Sobald ein öffentlich, schriftlicher Aufruf mit  DATUM/ORT/UHRZEIT/TEILNEHMERLISTE MIT TEILNEHMERNAMEN getätigt wird, ist  es für mich ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, das man an entsprechender Stelle  anmeldet. z.B. beim Fischereirechtsinhaber.


Es tut mir Leid, aber dann hast Du die Definition eines Gemeinschaftsfischens immer noch nicht verstanden oder diese noch nicht bis zum Ende gelesen. Für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen laut Definition fehlt bei Deiner Auflistung aber noch was.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



hphoe schrieb:


> Es tut mir Leid, aber dann hast Du die Definition eines Gemeinschaftsfischens immer noch nicht verstanden oder diese noch nicht bis zum Ende gelesen. Für ein Gemeinschaftsfischen laut Definition fehlt bei Deiner Auflistung aber noch was.



Genau das ist es, was einige nicht verstehen (wollen).

Es kann nicht angehen, dass Hinz und Kunz juristisch festgelegte Begriffe in ihrer Sinnhaftigkeit uminterpretieren um sie für ihre dubiosen Absichten zweckentfremden zu können. 

Natürlich kann der ASV HH für seine Gewässer festlegen, dass sich Angler anmelden und Fanglisten führen. Dann soll er sich dabei aber nicht hinter pseudobehördlichen und als geklüngelt empfundenen Anordnungen verstecken, sondern gradeheraus sagen: " Wir wollen das so haben, weil.....".

Und da der Teil hinter " weil...." allen Vermutungen nach persönliche Gründe haden dürfte, mit denen die gesamte Anglerschaft kollektiv abgewatscht wird, hat man sich eben hinter falschen Fakten verborgen.

Blöd nur, wenn jemand aufpasst, die Sache offenlegt und auch nicht nachgibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> es wäre jedoch schön wenn du endlich mal deine Aussagen mit Fakten untermauerst



Ja, wäre klasse.
Da er für den ASV Hamburg beim Casting startet, könnte er auch eventuell über  entsprechende Infos verfügen und gerne bei uns veröffentlichen (weiss aber nicht, ob er auch im Vorstand ist).


----------



## Big Man (10. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Außerdem hat auch Thomas schon mehrfach gesagt, dass wen der ASV ordentlich begründet warum er es so macht wäre das ja auch schon ein Schritt doch selbst das fehlt.
Zu dem kommt das was ich am Anfang schon schrieb, dass es eine Entscheidung ist die der Deligiertenversammlung zusteht so eine Entscheidung zu treffen und nicht dem Vorstand. Denn so steht es in der Satzung des Verbandes, genauso wie die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Wenn sich also der Verband nicht die Interessen seiner Angler vertritt ist das schon schlimm genug aber gegen die eigene Satzung zu arbeiten ist schon fast ein Grund den ganzen Vorstand abzuwählen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (10. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wenn sich also der Verband nicht die Interessen seiner Angler vertritt ist das schon schlimm genug aber gegen die eigene Satzung zu arbeiten ist schon fast ein Grund den ganzen Vorstand abzuwählen


Da sich weder die Hamburger Vereine noch die Hamburger Vereinsmitglieder gegen solche Dinge zur Wehr setzen, scheinen sie aber eben genau einen solchen Verband bzw. solche Funktionäre zu wollen - muss man nicht verstehen, ist aber halt so. Wäre ich gehässig, würde ich dazu auch noch den bekannten Spruch mit den Kälbern und den Metzgern anbringen...

Was den Hamburger Vereinen und Vereinsanglern ja aber gerne zugestanden ist - solange eben nicht die Angler allgemein (wie mit dem Versuch der juristischen Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" hier geschehen) darunter leiden müssen.







*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Fishzilla (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin.

Es gibt neue Infos. Leider keine erfreulichen.

Die Lage spitzt sich so langsam zu!!

Hier zu lesen.


----------



## PatrickHH (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da sich weder die Hamburger Vereine noch die Hamburger Vereinsmitglieder gegen solche Dinge zur Wehr setzen, scheinen sie aber eben genau einen solchen Verband bzw. solche Funktionäre zu wollen http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409



Moin Thomas,

Fishzilla hat den Link ja schon gesetzt, ist halt Hamburg, da scheint in der Angelwelt eben alles etwas anders zu laufen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nicht zu fassen. 

Wenn da nicht in den nächsten Tagen sämtliche Hamburger Vereine aus dem Verband austreten, dann ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen. 
Soll der Verband sich doch alleine an seinen ach so tollen Gewässern sonnen. Fragt sich nur, wer dann die Pacht bezahlt. 

Und wenn der Bundesverband da immer noch keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht, dann bestätigt er damit die sich immer stärker verbreitende Meinung, dass der VdSF ein Anti-Angler Verband ist.

Nachtrag:

Dann war das wohl doch keine Satire, sondern bittere Realität

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/juli-2010/am-haken-wenn-china-an-die-alster-kommt.html


----------



## Fr33 (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Na klasse...... und sowas nennt man Anglerverband. Das grenzt schon als Diktatur - von wegen Erpressung !!! Lächerlich ..... aber wenn man sich eben nicht anders zu helfen weiss, als mit solchen Maßnahmen.

Eine Schande für alle Mitglieder dieses Hamburger Anglerverbandes, vorallem für die, die leider durch Vereine da rein kamen. 

Aber ist das nicht ne unreife Kurzschlussreaktion???? Ein Verband, der einem ASV die Gewässerechte usw. abnimmt, muss damit rechnen, dass der ASV sich auföst - und somit keine Verbandsabgaben mehr tätigen kann......

PS:

Sollte sich zeigen, dass es dem VDSF schlicht am Ar.... vorbei geht. Werde ich das Thema aufgreifen und bei der nächsten Vorstandssitzung im Verein zur Geltung bringen. Dann lieber den DAV .... das ist wenigstens noch ein Verband FÜR Angler !!!!


----------



## Gemini (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Sieht für den unbeteiligten Mitleser stark danach aus als ob hier jetzt jemand richtig die Nerven verliert, offensichtlicher gehts ja nicht.

Der Wortlaut besagter Stellungnahme würde mich interessieren falls da jemand schneller als der ASV war?


----------



## PatrickHH (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da wird sich leider kein einziger Hamburger Verein bewegen, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. #q

Ich kenne die Verhältnisse in anderen Bundesländern nicht, weiß aber wie es bei uns in HH ist. 

Ich finde diese Maßnahme des ASV schlicht schade, jeder andere Weg wäre der Bessere gewesen. Es gab die Chance, die Stellungsnahmen zu überdenken und einen anderen Weg einzuschlagen.

Hier wurde jetzt Zeit investiert, um einen Mitgliederverein abzumahnen, anstatt das eigene Handeln zu überdenken.
Für mich ein Zeichen, dass der Verband zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen nicht umdenken will/wird. #d


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Na klasse...... und sowas nennt man Anglerverband. Das grenzt schon als Diktatur - von wegen Erpressung !!! Lächerlich ..... aber wenn man sich eben nicht anders zu helfen weiss, als mit solchen Maßnahmen.
> 
> Eine Schande für alle Mitglieder dieses Hamburger Anglerverbandes, vorallem für die, die leider durch Vereine da rein kamen.
> 
> ...




Man muss sich bei der ganzen Sache malvor Augen halten, dass so ein Verband nur eine einzige Daseinsberechtigung hat, und das ist die Vertretung der Interessen seiner Mitglieder. Nix anderes. 
Es ist schon extrem bedenklich, dass der VdSF nur Vereine als Mitglieder ansieht und die Angler als Person schlichtweg ablehnt. Das der Hamburger Verband dem nun noch die Krone aufsetzt und über den betroffenen Verein auch die Angler sanktionieren will, setzt dem ganzen die Krone auf.
Ob das Hilflosigkeit ist oder Arroganz, oder ob das eine aus dem anderen geboren ist, man weiß es nicht.

Es gibt aber einen sinnvollen und überfälligen Weg:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html


----------



## Fr33 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Angeln ist eins der schönsten Hobbys die der Mensch in unserer Zeit noch haben kann. Und sein Hobby mit Freunden und anderen Gleichgesinnten zu teilen ist mit das A und O. Nun haben die Lobby und unsere eigenen Interessenvertreter bereits geschafft, was in Hamburg gerade zum Stapel gelassen wird.

Jetzt mal abstrakt gedacht - was würde als nächstes kommen? wie lange wird und darf in D überhaupt noch in der Zukunft die Angelfischerei aussehn?


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es ist doch alles nicht zu glauben..........

Als Verband eine solche Abmahnung an einen Migliedsverein zu schicken ist für mich doch ein klarer Maulkorb.

Auf der anderen Seite wissen wir natürlich (noch) nicht, weswegen genau abgemahnt wurde und mit genau welchen Konsequenzen gedroht in welchem Wortlaut. Da allerdings bisher auch  der Vorstand des Anglerfreunde Nord e. V. immer die Kommunikation mit der Presse   verweigert hat, wird da wohl nicht viel zu machen sein. Bis dato liegt ja nur die Veröffentlichung auf der Seite der Anglerfreunde Nord vor ( http://www.anglerfreunde-nord.de/einzelnews/article/gemeinschaftsfischen-1.html?tx_ttnews ).

Mal sehen was wir da wirklich rauskriegen können an Informationen.

Es ist ja aber bekannt, dass der ASV sowieso nicht "glücklich" ist mit der Mitgliedschaft der Anglerfreunde-Nord im Verband und es da auch schon juristische Auseinandersetzungen gab.

Vieleicht ist dieser Weg auch nur der erneute Versuch, den unliebsamen Verein aus dem Verband werfen zu können?

Wenn man auf der anderen Seite weiss, dass dieser Verein bzw. dessen Vorsitzender schon reihenweise Abmahnungen, Unterlassungserklärungen und Gerichtsvefahren auch gegen eigene Mitglieder angestrengt hatte (gegen uns hatte er es auch vergeblich versucht), dann kommt einem schon der Gedanke, dass in Hamburg irgendwas in der Luft oder im Wasser sein muss, was solche Verhaltensweisen wie von diesem Verein oder dem Verband augenscheinlich fördert..

Mir scheint es so, als dass es da wohl weniger ums Angeln geht, als um  Macht und Pfründe..

Es ist schlicht für alle Angler beschämend......

Umso weniger kann ich verstehen, dass  sich das die Hamburger Angler alles gefallen lassen von ihren Vereinen und vom Verband..

Also muss man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Hamburger Angler in den Vereinen das für gut befinden, wie da vorgegangen wird und es somit auch nicht besser verdient haben....

Nur gut, dass wir die Stellungnahme der Behörde haben, die klar gemacht hat, dass die Stellung des ASV Hamburg zum Gemeinschaftsfischen nichts mit dem Hamburger Fischereigesetz zu tun hat sondern nur verbandsintern so gesehen wird. 
Und somit Gastangler in Hamburg wenigstens in den freien Gewässern rechtssicher angeln können.

Denn bei dem was sich da in Vereinen und Verband tut, muss man als Gastangler ja langsam echt Angst bekommen, was da alles an Willkür passieren könnte von Vereinen und Verband dort...










*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Sollte sich zeigen, dass es dem VDSF schlicht am Ar.... vorbei geht. Werde ich das Thema aufgreifen und bei der nächsten Vorstandssitzung im Verein zur Geltung bringen. Dann lieber den DAV .... das ist wenigstens noch ein Verband FÜR Angler !!!!


Das ist das Problem der Hamburger:
Das ist für die Angler/Vereine der DAV bis dato noch keine Alternative, da der ASV Hamburg als VDSF - Verband und die angeschlossenen Vereine die attraktiven Gewässer gepachtet haben.

Und das wird dann ja auch gnadenlos vom Verband ausgenutzt, wie man an der Abmahnung sieht. 
Und das gleich mit der Drohung verbunden, den Mitgliedern des Vereines keine Karten für die Verbandsgewässer auszugeben, wenn man sich nicht an den Maulkorberlass des ASV Hamburg hält..


----------



## Big Man (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nicht zu fassen.
> 
> Wenn da nicht in den nächsten Tagen sämtliche Hamburger Vereine aus dem Verband austreten, dann ist denen nicht mehr zu helfen.
> Soll der Verband sich doch alleine an seinen ach so tollen Gewässern sonnen. Fragt sich nur, wer dann die Pacht bezahlt.



Ich denke nicht das das ein Weg sein sollte. Denn die Bessere Strafe wäre einen Basisdemokratische Watsche in Form einer Neuwahl.
Nun muss man auch mal deutsch sprechen, die Hamburger Anglerschaft soll endlich mal den Finger aus dem A???ch nehmen und mal für ihr Recht kämpfen. 
Die sollen auf die Drohungen mal nach Art von Olli Kahn reagieren und Zeigen das Sie "Eier" haben und sich nicht alles gefallen lassen



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wenn der Bundesverband da immer noch keinen Handlungsbedarf sieht, dann bestätigt er damit die sich immer stärker verbreitende Meinung, dass der VdSF ein Anti-Angler Verband ist.



Da stimme ich Dir 1000% zu



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist das Problem der Hamburger:
> Da ist für die Angler/Vereine der DAV bis dato noch keine Alternative, da der ASV Hamburg als VDSF - Verband und die angeschlossenen Vereine die attraktiven Gewässer gepachtet haben.
> 
> Und das wird dann ja auch gnadenlos vom Verband ausgenutzt, wie man an der Abmahnung sieht.
> Und das gleich mit der Drohung verbunden, den Mitgliedern des Vereines keine Karten für die Verbandsgewässer auszugeben, wenn man sich nicht an den Maulkorberlass des ASV Hamburg hält..



Und genau das mit den Gewässern sollte die Beste Motivation sein nicht auszutreten und zu kämpfen.

Vielleicht sollten sich mal alle Foren verständigen und einen Gemeinsamen Aufruf starten damit die Hamburger Sportfreunde sehen was machbar ist und Rückenwind bekommen und der Verband merkt woher der Wind weht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Und genau das mit den Gewässern sollte die Beste Motivation sein nicht auszutreten und zu kämpfen.


Sollte, das stimmt.

Die Realität sieht ja anders aus, wie man mitbekommt.

Entweder sind die Hamburger Vereinsangler einig mit den seltsamen Vorgehensweisen ihres Verbandes - dann habens sies schlicht nicht besser verdient...

Oder sie trauen sich nicht, weil sie dann (siehe oben) sofort angedroht bekommen, keine Angelkarten mehr zu kriegen..

Dann müsste man aber eher dafür sorgen, dass der ASV Hamburg die Gewässer nicht mehr zur Pacht bekommt, als dass man da die Ängstlichen irgendwie zum sich wehren motivieren kann...

Dann könnten sich die Ängstlichen ihre Karten beim neuen Pächter holen, der ja (hoffentlich) auch anglerfreundlicher agiert als der VDSF - Landesverband Hamburg..


----------



## Big Man (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Oder wie Ralle gesagt hat alle austrete und ie sollen sehen womit sie die Pacht bezahlen und damit sind Sie die Gewässer auch los.

Aber ich denke die Watsche ist das beste weil da auch klar wird wer die Macht hat und ein neues Präsidium auch weiß wo es lang geht und um was es geht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Big Man schrieb:


> Oder wie Ralle gesagt hat alle austrete und ie sollen sehen womit sie die Pacht bezahlen und damit sind Sie die Gewässer auch los.




Eben. Ein Verband ohne Mitglieder hat keine Daseinsberechtigung, keine Basis, kein Geld. Und schon nach kurzer Zeit würde es automatisch zu einer Neustrukturierung kommen. Sei es in einem neuen Verband oder in einem anderen, bereits bestehenden. In der Zwischenzeit können sich die Vereinsmitglieder an den freien Gewässern aufhalten. Ich glaube nicht, dass sowas länger als ein paar Monate dauern würde. Spätestens wenn der neue Pachtzins fällig wird, ist Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe September

*35.: *
13.06. 2010

*Maulkorberlass vom ASV Hamburg?*​
Es ist doch unglaublich, was da in Hamburg wieder vor sich geht.

Nun bekommt ein Verein (Anglerfreunde Nord e.V.) von seinem Verband, dem ASV Hamburg, einen "Maulkorb" verpasst laut Meldung auf der Seite des AFN:
http://www.anglerfreunde-nord.de/ei...Pid]=7&cHash=62402b97e552a4bd0e23bd722ba5f82e

Wurde selbstverständlich wie immer von uns gesichert..

Es ist bezeichnend, wenn ein Verband statt offener Kommunikation jetzt auch noch solche Abmahnungen erlässt.

Unter welchen dann wieder die Angler zu leiden haben im Ernstfall.

Denn es wurde wohl laut der Veröffentlichung klar angedroht, dass die Vereinsmitglieder bei Zuwiderhandlung für das jahr 2011 keine Angelkarten bekommen würden vom Verband.

Nun kann man natürlich nur mutmaßen, was dahinter wieder stecken mag.


Es ist ja aber bekannt, dass der ASV sowieso nicht "glücklich" ist mit der Mitgliedschaft der Anglerfreunde-Nord im Verband und es da auch schon juristische Auseinandersetzungen gab.

Vieleicht ist dieser Weg auch nur der erneute Versuch, den unliebsamen Verein aus dem Verband werfen zu können?

Wenn man auf der anderen Seite weiss, dass dieser Verein bzw. dessen Vorsitzender schon reihenweise Abmahnungen, Unterlassungserklärungen und Gerichtsvefahren auch gegen eigene Mitglieder angestrengt hatte (gegen uns hatte er es auch vergeblich versucht), dann kommt einem schon der Gedanke, dass in Hamburg irgendwas in der Luft oder im Wasser sein muss, was solche Verhaltensweisen wie von diesem Verein oder dem Verband augenscheinlich fördert..

Mir scheint es so, als dass es da wohl weniger ums Angeln geht, als um Macht und Pfründe..


Glücklicherweise hat Google eine Cache - Funktion, so dass man sehen kann, welche Meldung wohl nun gelöscht wurde (auch das wurde von uns natürlich auf Grund unserer Erfahrungen mit AFN und ASV gesichert):

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...Gemeinschaftsfischen&cd=3&hl=de&ct=clnk&gl=de










*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin, Ausgabe September

*36.: *
13.06. 2010



Wie gut, dass wir alles gesichert haben.
Inzwischen wurde auf der Seite des Anglerfreunde Nord e.V. die entsprechende Veröffentlichunmg gelöscht.




*ACHTUNG!!
War eine Falschmeldung!!
SORRY dafür!!*
Offenbar wurde nur der Pfad geändert:
http://www.anglerfreunde-nord.de/ei...Pid]=7&cHash=62402b97e552a4bd0e23bd722ba5f82e


*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das passiert, wenn man zu schnell reagiert.

Auf den Hinweis per Mail hin, dass der Link nicht funktioniert, lag ja dieser Verdacht nahe und wir hatten dann gleich den gesicherten Screenshot eingestellt.

Gut, dass wir das aber dann gleich nochmal kontrolliert hatten.

Und daran sieht man wieder:
Nobody`s perfect...

Auch wir natürlich nicht!!

Nur stehen wir zu unseren Fehlern..


----------



## Wander-HH (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> Es gibt neue Infos. Leider keine erfreulichen.
> 
> ...


Hoi Fishzilla,

ich sehe das anders und finde es eine erfreuliche Nachricht. Die Abmahnung dürfte weniger mit dem Thema als mit der Art der "Berichterstattung" zu tun haben und finde es goldrichtig. :vik:

Ich habe vor ein paar Wochen den abgemahnten "Bericht" gelesen und wenn ich bei euch lese, dass sich damit jemand auf die Seite der Angler gestellt hat muss ich doch laut  

Der "Bericht" war aus meiner Sicht eine bewusste, an den Verband gerichtete, Provokation und das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen wurde meiner Meinung nach lediglich als kleiner Aufhänger dafür genutzt. #q 

Wer derartig provokant und negativ über seinem Arbeitgeber / Verein "berichtet", steht schneller vor der Tür als er blinzeln kann 

Daher :vik::vik::vik: und froh gekündigt zu haben.


----------



## PatrickHH (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Klar hast Du Recht, dass es sehr provokativ war!
Fakt ist aber auch, dass dieser Verein sich als einizger öffentlich gegen den Beschluß des ASV gestellt hat, aus welchen Gründen ist mir dabei erstmal egal.

Finde es einfach Schade, dass der Verband Zeit für eine Abmahnung findet, nicht jedoch um auf offene Fragen zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen zu reagieren.

Die Querelen,

Verband <-> Verein
Verein <-> einige Ex-Mitglieder

sind mir dabei absolut Latte.


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Wer derartig provokant und negativ über seinem Arbeitgeber / Verein "berichtet", steht schneller vor der Tür als er blinzeln kann




Den Arbeitgeber mit einem Verein oder Verband zu vergleichen ist doch ziemlich weit hergeholt.
Es ist die alte Krux der VdSF Garde, dass Kritik nicht hingenommen wird, ganz gleich wie sie geäußert wird. Dabei haben die Verbandsoberen in all den Jahren gelernt, dass die Angler selbst den Hintern nicht hochkriegen und sich alles gefallen lassen. 
Man lese dazu nur das " Nachfrageverbot " des Vorsitzenden des ASV HH in deren ach so unabhängigem Forum. 
Frage stellen, Antwort kriegen, Klappe halten. 

Ich finde dieser Maulkorb passt ganz genau in das bisherige Auftreten dieses Verbandes.


----------



## lausi97 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Ralle 24 

deine Postings 550,554 und 561 stehen aber im gegensatz zu deinem Posting 296!!!

Was denn nun?

Gruß
lausi


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Watt ?? Moment, muß ich nachschauen


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ach so, ja auf den ersten Blick scheint das so.

Posting 296 bezieht sich auf den Frustaustritt einzelner Mitglieder (hier Vereine). Das wäre in der Tat kontraproduktiv, da der Verband dann immer noch und sogar noch ungestörter handlungsfähig ist. 

Hier geht es um einen (selbstredend in der Realität vermutlich utopischen) kollektiven Austritt aller Vereine mit anschließender Gründung eines neuen Verbandes oder Anschluss an einen anderen. 

Angler müssen sich (viel mehr als heute) organisieren und ihre Geschicke mitbestimmen. Das muss aber nicht zwingend in einem Verband geschehen, der gegen die Angler arbeitet. Es gibt eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Fishzilla (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Wer derartig provokant und negativ über seinem Arbeitgeber / Verein "berichtet", steht schneller vor der Tür als er blinzeln kann
> 
> Daher :vik::vik::vik: und froh gekündigt zu haben./
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> _
> 
> Hätte der ASV besser auf aufkommende Fragen, gerade in ihren eigenen Forum reagiert, wäre vieles anders gelaufen.
> 
> _



Es läuft immer wieder auf genau diesen einen Punkt hinaus. #6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dass der genannte Verein "seltsam" agierte, hatten wir ja auch schon im Magazin dargelegt. Den Anglern des Vereines wars wurscht und sie haben den Vorstand wieder gewählt - nicht besser verdient, Punkt aus...

Das hat nix mit der Geschichte hier zu tun, in der es schlicht um das untragbare Verhalten des Verbandes als Dachorganisation der in Hamburg organisierten VDSF - Vereine geht.

Wenngleich die Abläufe in beiden Fällen mit Kommunikationsverweigerung etc. auffallend ähnlich sind.

Und so wies aussieht, tragen ja auch die Vereine das Verhalten ihres Verbandes mit - und die Vereinsmitglieder lassen sich das von ihren Vereinsvorständen gefallen - auch nicht besser verdient...

Nur dass der ASV Hamburg da auch alle nicht im VDSF organisierten Angler und vor allem die Gastangler an den freien Gewässern mit hineinziehen wollte, das ist für uns nicht zu akzeptieren und deswegen sind wir da weiter dran. 
Und nicht wegen der Vereins/Verbandsangler, die sich das alles gefallen lassen oder sogar unterstützen (siehe oben: nicht besser verdient...)..

Man kann nicht wie der ASV Hamburg wohl aus privaten Streitereien/Interessen heraus versuchen, das Angeln noch restriktiver zu gestalten, als es das Gesetz ohnehin schon will. 

Wir Angler haben ja schon genug Feinde, da braucht man *Vereine und Verbände die etwas für Angler und das Angeln tun  - Und nicht dagegen!!*

Und wenn dann noch vom VDSF - Bundesverband/Präsidenten so arrogant und ignorant wie hier reagiert wird, und das alles scheinbar auch unterstützt wird in Hamburg, macht es das nicht besser:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386






Liegt halt vielleicht doch an der Luft oder dem Trinkwasser in Hamburg......




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gem. Satzung wurde AFN abgemahnt, weil sie grob fahrlässig sich gegen den Verband gestellt haben#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wir werden ja sehen ob wir diesmal eine Antwort vom Verband auf unsere Nachfragen bekommen..

Der hat sich bisher ja selber satzungswidrig verhalten durch seine Kommunikationsverweigerung:


> 3. *Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit* und der ASV-Mitglieder über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und  Naturschutzes


----------



## Wander-HH (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> ...
> _Das der ASV-HH mit dem Hamburger Angelverein Angelfreunde Nord e.V.  nicht immer im Grünen ist, ist ja eigentlich kein offenes Geheimnis.
> 
> Richtig widerlich und schlicht frech:
> ...


Das hat weniger mit dem Verein als mit dem 1. Vorsitzenden zu tun. Das der Rest des Vorstands da womöglich einfach wegschaut statt auf den Putz zu hauen finde ich bemerkenswert! Schliesslich hat jedes Vorstandsmitglied auch nach draussen eine Verantwortung gegenüber seine Mitglieder #q

Widerlich und frech? Da wird ja wohl eindeutig Ursache und Wirkung vertauscht. Da Geld womöglich keine Rolle spielt (geschätzte 30.000 € an  Gerichtskosten) bleibt der Verband keine andere Wahl und ganz ehrlich, ein Ausschluss würde womöglich ein Stück Ruhe in hamburgs Angelwelt bringen.

Der Eine schaut weg, der andere vertauscht die Rollen .. was bringen du und Patrick als Nächstes damit es passt? Heiligsprechung? :c

So, jetzt klinke ich mich wieder aus. Wollte nur mal was gerade rücken


----------



## Baitcaster (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> 3. Unterrichtung der Öffentlichkeit und der ASV-Mitglieder *über Ziele und Aufgaben der Angelfischerei im Rahmen eines sinnvollen Tier- und  Naturschutzes*



Einfach mal zu Ende lesen und verstehen,Thomas:q


----------



## PatrickHH (14. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Der Eine schaut weg, der andere vertauscht die Rollen .. was bringen du und Patrick als Nächstes damit es passt? Heiligsprechung? :c
> 
> So, jetzt klinke ich mich wieder aus. Wollte nur mal was gerade rücken



Du rückst leider fast nie etwas mit Argumenten grade.
Du kommst in diesen Thread, läßt deine Parolen ab und verschwindest, da die Argumente fehlen.

Deine Brille scheint Schwarz/Weiß, etwas anderes kennst Du nicht! Mir ist es doch absolut Banane, was Ihr damals mit dem 1.V oder dem Verein hattet! Fakt ist, der Vorstand ist wieder gewählt und Du kein Mitglied mehr. 

Es geht mir weder um Heiligsprechung, noch will ich den 1.V der AFN in Schutz nehmen. Bei dieser Unterhaltung geht es um das Verhalten des ASV-Hamburg zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen. Was dieses mit deinen Problem im ehemaligen Verein zutun hat, bleibt mir echt verborgen.

Fakt ist, dass ein Verein das Handeln des Verbandes öffentlich in Frage gestellt hat, dieser wurde jetzt abgemahnt. Und ja, dass finde ich nicht richtig. Es hätte auch jeder andere Verein sein können und ich würde es genau so unbrauchbar finden.

Im Gegensatz zu dir, war weder Stefan, noch ich zu irgendeiner Zeit in diesem Verein! *kannst ja mal drüber nachdenken*

@HPK

Klar die Satzung gibt es her, eine Abmahnung auszusprechen, da gebe ich dir Recht. Ob in diesen Fall (Wenn man mal alle Persönlichkeiten ausser acht läßt) eine Abmahnung wirklich durchführbar wäre, müssen schlauere Köpfe entscheiden.

Generell sehe ich hier wieder das Problem, dass der Hamburger Anglerschaft sicherlich kein Gefallen getan wird und wichtige Zeit für diese privaten Kinderstreitigkeiten verschwendet wird.

Ich sehe keine Logik in dieser Abmahnung und ganz bestimmt kein Mittel um die Problematik zu entspannen.

Wäre es nicht für alle schöner gewesen, den Beschluß an die Stellungsnahme der behörde anzulehnen. Private Treffen nicht als "Wettkampffischen" (habe diesen Begriff mal absichtlich gewählt) zu werten und die AFN zu bitten, die Artikel von der HP zu nehmen.

So wäre doch auf allen Ebenen Ruhe gewesen und die Kollegen im Präsidium hätten sich wieder um ihre eigentliche Arbeit kümmern können. Unruhe gibt es derzeit doch genug, da braucht man sowas nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Einfach mal zu Ende lesen und verstehen,Thomas


Hab ich, HPK, und genau darum gings ja laut Verband beim Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen:
Da vom Verband - und der Behörde nach einwirken des Verbandes nach dem 05. 05. - behauptet wurde, ab 10 Anglern (Verband) bzw. 20 (freie Gewässer) wäre die Angelei ohne Anmeldung nicht mehr tier/naturschutzgerecht..

Da MUSS dann der Verband auf entsprechende Nachfragen antworten..
Aber alleine schon die Kommunikationsverweigerung des ASV Hamburg zeigt, dass dieser Verband sich für alles mögliche einsetzt, aber nicht offensiv fürs Angeln und Angler. 

Da braucht man nur die beiden Bundesverbände vergleichen, deren Tun und Vorgaben ja maßgeblich für die Landesverbände sind (auch wenn diese rechtlich selbständig sind):
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html
Und schon da sieht man, dass sich der VDSF eben für ganz andere Dinge und vor allem nicht als erstes für Angler und Angeln einsetzt laut Satzung, wie das der DAV macht..

Gott dei Dank gibt es ja den VDSF - Landesverband in S-H, der zeigt, dass man das auch anders regeln kann und der immerhin ein Stück weit für alle Angler eintritt und der auch eine einigermaßen offene Kommunikation pflegt ..





@ Patrick und Wander:
Lasst die alte AFN - Geschichte hier bitte raus, hat mit dem Thema hier nichts zu tun.
Danke..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Du rückst leider fast nie etwas mit Argumenten grade.
> Du kommst in diesen Thread, läßt deine Parolen ab und verschwindest, da die Argumente fehlen.



Lass ihn doch..


> .........Kinderstreitigkeiten ....


Waren es von Anfang an in diesen Trööt, leider!


> Ich sehe keine Logik in dieser Abmahnung und ganz bestimmt kein Mittel um die Problematik zu entspannen.


Wander hat´s geschrieben, wie es ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja HPK, wenn das hier Kinderstreitigkeiten sind dann wundert es mich dass Du dich die ganze Zeit daran beteiligst. 
Wenn man den Inhalt Deiner Aussagen betrachtet ( auch wenn´s dürftig ist) könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen dass das ein wenig " ferngesteuert " ist. 
Sollte ich damit Recht haben, dann richte doch Deinem Ansprechpartner beim ASV HH aus, dass er/sie sich gerne auch hier im Board registrieren und selbst zu Wort melden können. Fänd ich sogar prima und Du müsstest Dir nicht diese Mühe machen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

;-))))))))
Wäre ja echt schön, wenn da die Verantwortlichen vom ASV auch ihrer Verantwortung gerecht werden würden..

Auch mal einfach gestellte Fragen beantworten wäre ja schon schön, wenngleich es auch einen besonderen Charme hätte, wenn sie sich hier registrieren und stellen würden....

Gut bebrüllt, Löwe Ralle...



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da braucht man nur die beiden Bundesverbände vergleichen, deren Tun und Vorgaben ja maßgeblich für die Landesverbände sind (auch wenn diese rechtlich selbständig sind):
> http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-...satzungen.html



ich suche die ganze Zeit schon nach der kompletten Satzung, nicht nach einem Satzungsauszug.
Mein Augenmerk ist darauf gerichtet ob der ASV überhaupt darüber beshcließen durfte? Wie hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=2951973&postcount=9 auch schon erwähnt.
Leider sind mir 60 Seiten zuviel zum konzentriertem Durchlesen deshalb mal meinen Einwurf als Frage.
Auch hab ich im Landesverbnad des VDFS nichts über deren Satzung gelesen.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Tja HPK, wenn das hier Kinderstreitigkeiten sind dann wundert es mich dass Du dich die ganze Zeit daran beteiligst.
> Wenn man den Inhalt Deiner Aussagen betrachtet ( auch wenn´s dürftig ist) könnte man auf den Gedanken kommen dass das ein wenig " ferngesteuert " ist.
> Sollte ich damit Recht haben, dann richte doch Deinem Ansprechpartner beim ASV HH aus, dass er/sie sich gerne auch hier im Board registrieren und selbst zu Wort melden können. Fänd ich sogar prima und Du müsstest Dir nicht diese Mühe machen.



Naja, nur weil ein Kollege eine andere Meinung hat, so muss dieser ja nun nicht gleich vom Präsidium "ferngesteuert" sein! Ich finde HPK hat das gute Recht seine Meinung hier zu vertreten, macht er doch sachlich! Der Begriff Kinderstreitigkeiten kam von mir.

@Peter51

Die Satzung des ASV Hamburg findest du hier:

http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/ueber-den-asv-hamburg/satzung-asv-hamburg


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Der Vorstand AFN hat uns einige Fragen beantwortet, hier der Link:

Link


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hmm.. liest sich für den Außenstehenden eher wie ein Interview mit jmd, der nen dicken Maulkorb verpasst bekommen hat....


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das kann ich nicht beurteilen, war kein persönliches Gespräch, die Fragen wurden per Mail gestellt und beantwortet.

Ich hätte eine Abmahnung aber auch nicht einfach so hingenommen.


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> @Peter51
> 
> Die Satzung des ASV Hamburg findest du hier:
> 
> http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/ueber-den-asv-hamburg/satzung-asv-hamburg



Ah Ja... 

wen nich mir die untersten Zeilen dieser Satzung vom Vorstehende Satzung des ANGELSPORT-VERBANDES HAMBURG e. V. -
gemeinnütziger Verein - wurde auf der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung
des Verbands beschlossen.
Hamburg, den 18. April 2008 durchlese komm ich zu dem Schluss das zumindest diese Satzungsauslegung hätte als *ungültig* erklärt werden müssen.

Wieso? 

lest hier mal http://www.asvhh.de/index.php/ueber-den-asv-hamburg/satzung-asv-hamburg den §10 Abs. 1 und vergleicht den mit §10 Abs. 2 
dann achtet darauf wann und von wem diese Satzung beschlossen wurde.
Allerdings, und jetzt kommt etwas das in allen Vereinen stattfindet.... man möchte mit der inneren Vereinspolitik nichts zu tun haben und im Grunde nur Angeln..... §10 Abs. 12 Satz 2 schließt hier die Ungültigkeit der Beschlüsse aus und somit ist diese Satzung gültig geworden.

Was mir auch noch auffällt ist, für mich als juristischen Laien, dass dort keinerlei Aufgabenverteilung des Präsidiums existiert. Das oberste Organ ist und bleibt hier die MV, respektive die stellvertretenden Vorstandsmitglieder der Mitgliedervereine des Verbandes. 

Wenn also ein Beshcluss über diesea ominöse Gemeinschaftsangeln seitens des Verbandes getroffen wurde, ist nicht das Präsidium dafür zuständig, sondern die MV. Sind deren Mitglieder allerdings zu uninteressiert, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken....(Ralle hat mich ja schon verwarnt) dann sind die Hamburger es selbst Schuld wenn der ASVHH damit durch kommt. Hören/Lesen und Denken um dann danach zu handeln sollte jeder schon in der Grundschule erlernt haben? Schwer wird es allerdings wenn man Fakten nett verpackt und Schöngerede zustimmt um dann später das böse Erwachen bekommt. 

Hat die MV nicht abgestimmt, wurde darüber nur ein Winterloch gefüllt das dann später zum selbstlaufenden Aufreger wurde, wie "Ich möchte gerne Mannschaftskapitän bleiben".

Die Seiten die ich hier durchgelesen habe, sind teilweise ermüdend gewesen (hab zwischendurch ne Stunde schlafen müssen) aber über die grundlegende Berechtigung das der ASV darüber beschließen durfte, fehlt mir der Beitrag. Hab ja auch mindestens  40 Seiten übersprungen. 

Allerdings ist es von so schwerer Bedeutung das die MV, die ja auch letztendlich über eine Satzungsänderung beschließt, ein neues Präsidium wählen sollte mit Köpfen die *für* den Angler(verein) arbeitet und nicht gegen diese. Nur, das wird  schwer... wer meldet sich schon freiwillig und ohne Hintergrundwissen, zu solch einem Job der nicht schon irgendwie mit den derzeitigen Köpfen kontakt hat/te?

Auch sollte man einmal das Auge auf die Ordnungen des Verbandes werfen. Hier steht das die MV über die Ordnungen abstimmen, auch über diejenigen die nicht in die Satzung kommen. Im Grunde, so ich nichts überlesen habe, hat das Präsidium in diesem ASV Verband wenig zu beschließen, was neu zu beschließen ist. 
_Nachtrag:§ 16
Das Präsidium arbeitet Verbandsordnungen aus. Verbandsordnungen werden von
der Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen.
Neue Verbandsordnungen oder Änderungen zu bestehenden Verbandsordnungen
werden den ASV-Mitgliedern mit der Einladung zur entsprechenden
Hauptversammlung mit Begründung zugestellt.
Die verabschiedeten Verbandsordnungen sind nicht Bestandteil der
Verbandssatzung und werden nicht in das Vereinsregister eingetragen. Als
Verbandsordnungen gelten z. Zt. die Bereiche:
Jugendordnung (Anlage 1)
Ehrenratsordnung (Anlage 2)
Beitragsordnung (Anlage 3)
K. Satzungsänderung und Auflösung des ASV
_

Ist hier denn keiner unter euch der juristisch belastet ist und sich mit den Satzungen interpretieren auskennt?


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nachtrag:

§2 Zweck Abs. d und e 
geben dem Vergband zwar ein Recht auf den Schutz allerdings müßte genau dieses Gemeinschaftsangelverbot dort festgehalten worden sein, weil es ins tiefste Vereinsinteresse fällt das jeden Angler angeht. Meiner aufdringlichen Meinung nach dürfte hier nichts verboten werden, vom Verband aus.

§5 gibt über Aufnahme, Austritt, Ausschluss auskunft. 
Auch wenn ich den Theater im ASV Nord mitbekommen habe, hat dieser Vorsitzende doch mit seinem Beiträg Recht und auch das Recht kritisch zu diskutieren. Er hat ja schließlich selbst mal solch ein Urteil erhalten das kritische Diskussionen innerhalb von Mitgliedern erlaubt sind und nicht mit der Androhung von Ausschlüssen geahndet werden dürfen. 

Auch hier sehe ich, zumindest aus Rücksicht seiner 3000+/- Mitgliedern, dass das Rückziehen seines Beitrages seinem Verein besser bekommt wie ein weitermachen. Denn, schon in der Ausschlussverhandlung müssen alles Verein/Verbandsaktivitäten eingestellt werden. Würde er weitermachen, würder er von seinen 3000+/- Mitgliedern halbiert werden. 
Allerdings hätte auch hier nicht das Präsidium das letzte Wort, sondern der Ehrenrat, dies ist ein eigenes Organ und für die Ausschlüsse zuständig.
Ich würde diesem 1.Vsler Mut zusprechen es durch zu ziehen


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil ein Kollege eine andere Meinung hat, so muss dieser ja nun nicht gleich vom Präsidium "ferngesteuert" sein! Ich finde HPK hat das gute Recht seine Meinung hier zu vertreten, macht er doch sachlich! Der Begriff Kinderstreitigkeiten kam von mir.



Ich hab nix gegen eine sachliche Argumentation, auch nicht wenn Sie nicht meine Meinung wiederspiegelt. Allerdings fehlen mir in HPK´s Beiträgen die Argumente. Es liest sich eher wie gelegentliches Störfeuer. Auf die Bitte, seine Beiträge mit Argumenten zu untermauern hat er bisher nicht reagiert. Ergo hat er keine (geliefert bekommen). 

Ich würde mich wirklich freuen, wenn von Seiten des ASV HH hier auch mitdiskutiert würde. So wie ich mich auch über kritische fundierte Beiträge andersdenkender freue. Denn nur so wird eine vernünftige Diskussion draus.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Wenn also ein Beshcluss über diesea ominöse Gemeinschaftsangeln seitens des Verbandes getroffen wurde, ist nicht das Präsidium dafür zuständig, sondern die MV. Sind deren Mitglieder allerdings zu uninteressiert, um es mal freundlich auszudrücken....(Ralle hat mich ja schon verwarnt) dann sind die Hamburger es selbst Schuld wenn der ASVHH damit durch kommt.




Ralle hat nicht ver- sondern gewarnt.
Aber nicht wegen solchen Texten.

In der Sache gilt es noch einen anderen Aspekt zu betrachten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der ASV HH Pächter der Gewässer. Wenn er nicht nur das Fischereiausübungsrecht, sondern das gesamte Fischereirecht gepachtet hat, dann kann er in dieser Funktion nach m.M. durchaus einschränkende Maßnahmen hinsichtlich der Fischereiausübung festlegen, ohne die Mitgliederversammlung zu fragen. 

Das tut der Tatsache keinen Abbruch, dass die Aktion extrem ungut ist und ist auch keinerlei Rechtfertigung für die verweigerte Kommunikation und die bisher fehlende Begründung.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kenne mich damit viel zu wenig aus. Will auch garnicht die Satzung anfechten oder den Verband sprengen. Da sehe ich keinen Sinn drin.

Mir geht es ausschließlich um das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen.
Es könnte so einfach sein, der Verband überdenkt die Stellungsnahme, schließt sich der Meinung der Behörde an und alle haben ihren lieben Frieden.

Hier jetzt die Satzung auseinander zu nehmen, VDSF vs. DAV zu vergleichen, vereinsinterne Streitigkeiten auszutragen oder gar einen Skandal beim ASV zu suchen/wittern bringt wohl nicht viel.

Eins liegt mir noch am Herzen, was man hier immer wieder hört. Die organisierten Angler sind ja selbst Schuld.

Das halte ich für absoluten Blödsinn, warum?

Wir müssen doch mal ehrlich sein, Internetforen sind Internetforum. Ob nun riesig groß wie das AB oder kleine unbedeutende regionale Foren wie unser. Wieviele Angler gibt es in der BRD oder in Hamburg und wieviele sind in Foren organisiert? Eine Antwort habe ich auch nicht, es ist aber ganz sicher eine verschwindend geringe Anzahl.

Die meisten Kollegen bekommen ihre Infos von den Vereinen, Stammtischen oder eben von Kameraden.

Selbst wenn, 50% der Hamburger Angler von dieser Geschichte wüßten, heißt es auf Nachfrage im Verein, dass es viel heiße Luft um Nichts ist, man solle sich keine Sorgen machen.

Ein Verbandspräsidium hat gute Drähte zu Vereinsvorständen und da ist schnell alles runtergekocht. Auf Grund der Thematik "Gemeinschaftsfischen" wird man weder auf Vereinsebene noch auf der Verbandsmitgliederebene etwas bewegen! 

Jetzt kommt wieder das Argument: "denn sind die Mitglieder in den Vereinen selber Schuld." Finde ich wieder Quatsch.

Die Mehrzahl der Angler interessiert es nicht und wer nicht betroffen ist, hält sich raus. Die Kollegen sind Mitglieder der Vereine, weil diese angeln wollen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. 

Gehen wir mal davon aus, dass es 5% der Angler in Hamburg betrifft und wenn es bundesweit Schule macht eventuell 10% aller Angler.

Lohnt es nicht auch, für diese Kollegen zu kämpfen und etwas zu bewegen? 

Ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, die Prasidiumsmitglieder in Hamburg wollen nicht gegen die Angler handeln, es wurde etwas beschlossen über die Ausmaße war sich Keiner bewußt.

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass eine Änderung des Weges, jetzt als Schwäche angesehen werden würde. Frei nach dem Motto:"Das wollten wir nicht, wir werden falsch verstanden aber jetzt gibt es kein Zurück mehr!"

Ich persönlich würde eine Anlehnung an die Aussage der Behörde aber als wahre Größe empfinden und dieses dem Verband hoch anrechnen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Patrick, Du lieferst in Deinem Beitrag gleich die Argumente, warum die Angler selbst schuld sind. Und das sind sie.

Erstens sind viel zu wenig Angler organisiert und zweitens nutzen die organisierten Ihre Rechte nicht.
Klar wollen die meißten einfach nur angeln und kümmern sich nicht um Vereins- und Verbandspolitik. Aber genau das ist falsch und genau das ist der Grund, warum sie selbst Schuld sind.

Der Angler, der heute " einfach nur angeln " will, liefert sein Hobby an Funktionäre aus die bestimmen, wie und unter welchen Einschränkungen er das zukünftig zu tun hat.

Und was dabei rauskommt, haben wir seit den 80er Jahren ja hinreichend erlebt. 

Aber die Angler kriegen den Hintern nicht hoch, lassen sich bevormunden und einschränken und scheinen das noch nicht mal zu beanstanden. Gemault wird erst dann, wenn das Kind im Brunnen liegt.

Also ganz klar, selbst Schuld. 

Für die letzten beiden Sätze Deines Beitrages gibt´s von mir 100% Zustimmung.


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ralle hat nicht ver- sondern gewarnt.


ich sehs sportlich 
Verwarnungen: 1/0 (0)
*^^*




> In der Sache gilt es noch einen anderen Aspekt zu betrachten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der ASV HH Pächter der Gewässer. Wenn er nicht nur das Fischereiausübungsrecht, sondern das gesamte Fischereirecht gepachtet hat, dann kann er in dieser Funktion nach m.M. durchaus einschränkende Maßnahmen hinsichtlich der Fischereiausübung festlegen, ohne die Mitgliederversammlung zu fragen.


 Der Pachtvertrag und das Recht zu fischen sind 2paar Schuh. Damit kenn ich mich allerdings jetzt auf die schnelle nicht aus und in den kommenden tagen bin ich an der Ostsee und kann mich nicht online informieren, auch hier nicht.



> Das tut der Tatsache keinen Abbruch, dass die Aktion extrem ungut ist und ist auch keinerlei Rechtfertigung für die verweigerte Kommunikation und die bisher fehlende Begründung.


 Seitens des ASV Nord oder des Verbandes? Bin grad etwas über meine Begriffsstutzigkeit gestolpert.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dass, was Du beschreibst ist aber kein hausgemachtes Problem der Angler, sondern ein gesellschaftliches Problem. Kann man in Deutschland auf jeder Ebene erleben.

Ich habe die Hoffnung aufgegeben zu fragen warum andere Betroffene nicht mitziehen. Sei es beim Arbeitskampf, Politik oder eben im Verein. Wenige müssen es machen und sollten sich nicht fragen warum die Anderen nicht mitziehen, sondern für ihre Ideale etwas bewegen.


----------



## Fishzilla (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Also ganz klar, selbst Schuld.



Stimmt.
Wie GEZ, Steuererhöhung und viele andere Sachen.

Selbst wenn mehr Angler ihren Hintern bewegen, denke ich, das zukünftig nicht viel passieren wird.

Werden wir Angler denn überhaupt noch ernst genommen, wenn wir uns noch nicht mal mehr gegenseitig für voll nehmen?

Ich selber sehe eher kein "zurückrudern" oder "berichtigen" vom ASV-HH.

Ganz ehrlich:
Ob ich es gemacht hätte, wenn ich an deren Stelle gewesen wäre? Keine Ahnung.

Zu den verschiedenen Meinungen:
Ich finde es nicht schlecht, wenn hier auch mal Fürsprecher des ASV-HH sind.
Sonst ist so eine Unterhaltung recht langweilig und wiederholend.
Anhand der Qualität der Antworten lässt sich doch schon viel ableiten.
Hintergrundwissen, warum gerade der oder die für den ASV-HH spricht, ist zwar sehr interessant, hier jedoch erst einmal hintergründig. 

Ich denke mal laut.
Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach wird das ganze Ding schön auf einer Arschbacke ausgesessen, geht in Vergessenheit über und nach einer Weile interessiert sich keine Sau mehr dafür.
Das ist doch Wunschdenken vieler.
Schade.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

|good:#r


Die Frage bleibt, wie bekommt man die sprichwörtliche Kuh vom Eis.
Dem ASV geht diese Unterhaltung und auch andere Meinungen am Po vorbei. Da wird, wie von Stefan beschrieben, ausgesessen. Die taktik scheint ja auch mal wieder aufzugehen, nichts sagen und ducken.

Die Erkenntnis, dass nicht alle Angler betroffen sind, ist auch da, der Bundesverband schweigt und die Anglerschaft ist wie alle Deutschen wie immer ruhig.

Da bleiben nur die Feldversuche und abwarten was passiert. Man muss halt schauen, in wie weit wirklich ein Angler vor den Richter gezogen wird und was wirklich rechtskräftig ist.

Erstmal abwarten, was im kommenden Monat auf den offziellen Seiten noch zu lesen ist.


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> |good:#r
> Erstmal abwarten, was im kommenden Monat auf den offziellen Seiten noch zu lesen ist.



Wichtiger und effektiver wäre es noch wenn man in den diversen Heften, die ma nin den Angelgeschäften kaufen kann, Informationen einbindet.
Jeder Angelverein und jeder Vorgesetzte liest es.
Als Grundlage wäre wohl der Aufbau und die Wirkungskraft der Vereinsvorstände als diejenigen die als Mitglied in den Verbänden teilnehmen dürfen. Dort muss ein Ansatz gebildet werden wo und wann die für uns Angler ihre Stimme abgeben. Die oder den einzelnen Vereinsmitgliedern diverse Thematiken in den Seiten erläutern und die werden bestimmt mit ihren eigenen Leuten darüber reden? Auf diesem Wege wird eine Teilnahme an einer Verbands-MV und den TOPs schmackhaft gemacht.

Sollte man die kommenden TOP schon im Vorfelde dort lesen dürfen, dann wäre es noch leichter vereinseingreifende Themen zu recherschieren und informieren, nicht beeinflussen.
Ich habe vorhin nichts darüber gelesen das eine angekündigte TOP zu veröffentlichen verboten ist, aber man kann die Geschäftsordnung nicht einlesen, denn dort müßte es stehen. Zumindest muss der Verband Öffentlichkeitsarbeit leisten indem Informiert wird, womit auch eine TOP gemeint ist.... m.M.


----------



## Peter51 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Erstmal abwarten, was im kommenden Monat auf den offziellen Seiten noch zu lesen ist.



achso, und nochwas fällt mir zu dem Satz ein.
Es gibt eine Werbung im TV wo ein Junge immer sagt: _Ich lass die Zukunft auf mich zukommen..... 
_
Ich halte diesen Spruch für einen der dümmsten Werbesprüche an die ich mich erinnern kann.... der arme Junge, und seine Zukunft.


----------



## PatrickHH (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> achso, und nochwas fällt mir zu dem Satz ein.
> Es gibt eine Werbung im TV wo ein Junge immer sagt: _Ich lass die Zukunft auf mich zukommen.....
> _
> Ich halte diesen Spruch für einen der dümmsten Werbesprüche an die ich mich erinnern kann.... der arme Junge, und seine Zukunft.



Nee Nee, bin kein armer Junge und habe auch keine Angst um meine Zukunft. Das war ein Insider. Keine Angst, ich versteh genau was Du meinst!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Dem ASV geht diese Unterhaltung und auch andere Meinungen am Po vorbei. Da wird, wie von Stefan beschrieben, ausgesessen. Die taktik scheint ja auch mal wieder aufzugehen, nichts sagen und ducken.



Das mag man beim ASV HH denken, das wird aber nicht so sein.
Immerhin stecken wir ja immer noch in dem Versuch, den ASV HH zu einer Aussage zu bewegen. 

Was kommt, wenn wir das aufgeben bleibt noch abzuwarten.
Das Thema hier hat inzwischen fast 22.000 Klicks und sehr viele Gastleser. So ganz unbeobachtet ist das nicht, was hier geschrieben wird.


----------



## Fr33 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nö.... auf gar keinen Fall ist das unwichtig Ralf !

Nicht nur Hamburg halt als Leitwolf den VDSF.... auch Hessen z.B hat diesen Verband als "Leitwolf". Und wenn woanders solche Prakitken gewilligt wurden - wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis die anderen Landesverbände nachziehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Nö.... auf gar keinen Fall ist das unwichtig Ralf !
> 
> Nicht nur Hamburg halt als Leitwolf den VDSF.... auch Hessen z.B hat diesen Verband als "Leitwolf". Und wenn woanders solche Prakitken gewilligt wurden - wird es nur eine Frage der Zeit sein, bis die anderen Landesverbände nachziehen.




Und genau das ist der Grund warum wir in dieser Angelegenheit keine Ruhe geben werden. Da wird es beim Versuch des Aussitzend ganz schön Schwielen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das ist der Hauptgrund.

Es ist aber auch, dass es heutzutage eben übers Netz die Möglichkeiten gibt, über solche  Vorgänge schneller zu informieren. 

Und da uns als Anglern in der Vergangenheit von Verbänden, speziell eben vom VDSF, so manches faule Ei untergejubelt wurde, halte ich das für wichtig.

Denn das, was der VDSF als Naturschutzverband, in dem gnädigerweise auch organisierte Angler dabei sein dürfen, für sich beschlossen hat, hat ja nachgehend leider oft genug Eingang in die Gesetzgebung der Länder gefunden - Und der normale Angler musste dann mit Dingen leben wie dem Verbot von Wettfischen, Verbot von Setzkeschern, Nachtangelverbot oder der Diskussion ums zurücksetzen von Fischen.

Hätte in den 90er Jahren schon die Möglichkeit bestanden, sich übers Netz schnell und flächendeckend zu informieren, wäre uns da vielleicht einiges erspart geblieben.

Denn gerade da die meisten Angler eben nicht an Vereins- oder Verbandsarbeit interessiert sind, sondern schlicht angeln gehen wollen, bekommen diese im Normalfall solche Dinge erst mit, wenn sie beschlossen sind.

Und dann bleibt dank der Ansichten des Bundes-VDSF laut Mail an uns ja nur die Möglichkeit dies im Rahmen des "normalen" Weges über die Verbandsinstitutionen zu gehen, da sich auch dieser jeder Kommunikation zu den Fakten verweigert.  

Bis so etwas dann nochmal erneut z. B. auf einer Hauptversammlung diskutiert wird, können locker 1- 2 Jahre vergehen. In dieser Zeit sind dann schon die nächsten anglerfeindlichen Gesetze durch..

Auch ich mache mir keinerlei Illusionen darüber, massenhaft Angler dazu bewegen zu können, sich in Vereinen oder Verbänden einzumischen und ihre Interessen besser durchzusetzen.

Das wird hier bei den Anglern sowenig klappen wie bei anderen Verbänden anderer Interessensgruppen oder zum Beispiel auch in der Politik (den Parteien also, nicht Vereinen/Verbänden im Falle der Politik).

Allerdings werden wir weiterhin alles tun, um solche Vorgänge medial zu begleiten und auch diskutieren zu lassen. Und wir werden auch weiterhin immer wieder nachfragen und den Leuten, ob in Vereinen, Verbänden oder Behörden und Politik immer wieder "auf die Nerven gehen" mit entsprechenden Nachfragen.

Denn wenn man schon direkt nichts erreichen kann, kann man zumindest eine gewisse Öffentlichkeit schaffen. Wenn dies Verbände und Politik dann einmal realisiert haben, werden sie zumindest partiell bei solchen Entscheidungen zukünftig vielleicht etwas vorsichtiger agieren oder dann vielleicht sogar zu einer Kommunikation und Diskussion mit den Betroffenen bereit sein.

Auch die Sache mit der Abmahnung ist ja bezeichnend - weder der Verband noch der Verein, um den es dabei geht, scheinen ja da in der Lage zu einer normalen Kommunikation miteinander zu sein. Da gehts dann eben über Gerichtsverhandlungen und Abmahnungen.

Es muss ja aber niemand fehlerfrei sein - weder in Verbänden, noch in Vereinen oder bei Behörden und Politik. 

Am wenigsten nehmen wir das auch für uns selber in Anspruch. 

Aber wir versuchen alles sauber zu recherchieren und jedem die Möglichkeit zu geben, seine Meinung zu veröffentlichen. 

Machen wir dabei Fehler - was oft genug vorkommt - geben wir dies aber zu und stehen auch dazu, sobald uns jemand etwas stichhaltig mit entsprechenden Argumenten klarmacht und uns darauf hinweist.

Nicht mehr - aber auch nicht weniger - erwarten wir von Menschen, die für sich in Anspruch nehmen, für andere zu sprechen. Also gerade  von Funkionären in Verbänden, Parteien und Behörden!

*Dass dies funktionieren kann zeigt die, wenn auch späte, Reaktion der Hamburger Behörde (BWA).*

Die ja eindeutig klar gemacht hat, das Forentreffen nicht automatisch auf Grund der Personenzahl zu Gemeinschaftsfischen umgedeutet werden können. 
Und das obwohl sie sich ja entweder zuvor vom ASV Hamburg dazu einspannen liess oder unwissentlich eingespannt wurde, um eine dem ASV genehme und in Deutschland einzigartige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen im Fischereirecht zumindst in Hamburg zu verankern.

*Dafür kann man vor der Behörde nur den Hut ziehen, auch das ist bei Behörden beileibe nicht selbstverständlich!*

Dass zu den Vorgängen um die Umdeutung des Begriffes nach wie vor Fragen im Raum stehen (Verbindung/Zusammenarbeit Behörde/Politik/Verband), das der ASV Hamburg nach wie vor diese eindeutige und klare Stellungnahme der Behörde ignoriert und dazu keine Stellung nimmt, dass der Bundesverband VDSF da scheinbar weder in der Lage noch willens ist, zum Wohle der Angler einzugreifen, das werden wir so natürlich nicht stehen und lassen und weiterbohren.

Wir arbeiten momentan an Schreiben mit entsprechenden Fragen an den ASV Hamburg, den Bundesverband VDSF, die Behörde BWA, sowie den ab 25.08. neuen zuständigen Senator in Hamburg. Auch die dem ASV Hamburg angeschlossenen Vereine werden wir nochmal anschreiben und nachfragen, ob sie sich nach der klaren Stellungnahme der Behörde alles so gefallen lassen werden vom Verband.

Nicht zuletzt stellt sich ja die Frage, in wie weit die Stadt z. B. bei solchen Vorkommnissen zukünftig dem Verband oder dem Verband angeschlossenen Vereinen da überhaupt noch Gewässer verpachten kann. 
Es kann ja nicht im Sinne der Stadt sein, Gewässer an Bewirtschafter zu verpachten, welche die Angler über das Gesetz hinaus reglementieren wollen und damit auch Gastanglern in Hamburg (immerhin auch eine Touristenstadt) das Leben schwer zu machen. Vor allem dann, wenn dieser Bewirtschafter (der Verband also) dazu noch versucht, die Behörden  zu beeinflussen um eine deutschlandweit einzigartige Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen durch die Hintertüre zum Nachteil der normalen Angler umdeuten zu lassen.



Und werden euch weiterhin auf dem laufenden halten über (auch nicht gegebene) Antworten, Reaktionen und Vorkommnisse...











*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die Frage von Peter51 und Ralles Anmerkung im folgenden:


> In der Sache gilt es noch einen anderen Aspekt zu betrachten. Wenn ich richtig informiert bin, ist der ASV HH Pächter der Gewässer. Wenn er nicht nur das Fischereiausübungsrecht, sondern das gesamte Fischereirecht gepachtet hat, dann kann er in dieser Funktion nach m.M. durchaus einschränkende Maßnahmen hinsichtlich der Fischereiausübung festlegen, ohne die Mitgliederversammlung zu fragen.
> 
> Das tut der Tatsache keinen Abbruch, dass die Aktion extrem ungut ist und ist auch keinerlei Rechtfertigung für die verweigerte Kommunikation und die bisher fehlende Begründung.



bringen uns dazu, diesen interessanten Aspekt weiter zu verfolgen und zu recherchieren:
In wie weit der Vorstand des ASV Hamburg überhaupt laut eigener Satzung berechtigt ist/war, solche Beschlüsse ohne die Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung als oberstem Organ zu fassen und durchzuführen.

Die Anfrage dazu ist raus.

Auch da werden wir euch selbstverständlich weiter informieren....


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die Antwort von der Pressesprecherin der Behöde ist schon da, dass sie innerhalb des Hauses nachfragen und uns informieren wird, ob der ASV Hamburg für die Pacht der Verbandsgewässer das komplette Fischerreirecht oder nur das Ausübungsrecht gepachtet hat.


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In wie weit der Vorstand des ASV Hamburg überhaupt laut eigener Satzung berechtigt ist/war, solche Beschlüsse ohne die Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung als oberstem Organ zu fassen und durchzuführen.



Moin Zusammen,

soweit ich mitbekommen habe, gab es doch da einen Versammlungsbeschluss der den Vorstand zu "solchen" Massnahmen ermächtigte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auch das werden wir versuchen nachzuvollziehen - wenngleich das beim ASV bekanntermassen "schwierig" ist auf Grund der (Nicht)Kommunikationsgewohnheiten.

Dazu warten wir natürlich zuerst einmal die Antwort der Behörde ab. Im Falle der Pachtung des kompletten Fischereirechtes könnte das ja der Vorstand auch satzungsgemäß wohl alleine so entscheiden.

Ob oder warum sich das die Mitgliedsvereine dann gefallen lassen oder den Vorstand dann zu solchen Maßnahmen berechtigen, wenn nur das Fischereiausübungsrecht gepachtet worden sein sollte, ist ja wiederum die andere Frage......




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (17. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch das werden wir versuchen nachzuvollziehen - wenngleich das beim ASV bekanntermassen "schwierig" ist auf Grund der (Nicht)Kommunikationsgewohnheiten.
> ....



die arbeiten dort ehrenamtlich und haben somit nicht die verpflichtung, in ihrer freizeit mit jedem kommunizieren zu muessen.

ansonsten bin ich fuer ein verbands- und vereinsfreies deutschland....


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das hat mit Ehrenamt in meinen Augen nichts zu tun.
Wer als Funktionär eines Verbandes seiner Aufgabe und Verpflichtung zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht nachkommt (die sogar in der Satzung steht), sollte sich ein Ehrenamt suchen, das in seinen zeitlichen Rahmen passt...


----------



## Big Man (18. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Ehrenamt in meinen Augen nichts zu tun.
> Wer als Funktionär eines Verbandes seiner Aufgabe und Verpflichtung zur Öffentlichkeitsarbeit nicht nachkommt (die sogar in der Satzung steht), sollte sich ein Ehrenamt suchen, das in seinen zeitlichen Rahmen passt...



#6#6#6#6#6

Vor allem sollte man keinen Ruhm erwarten. 
Man muss es gerne machen ohne was dafür zu erwarten


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Man muss es gerne machen ohne was dafür zu erwarten


Das kommt drauf an, was man sich persönlich von so einem Amt erwartet.

Die Motivation dazu dürfte so unterschiedlich sein, wie es auch Menschen nun mal sind. Von demjenigen, der wirklich etwas ändern will bis hin zu demjenigen, der einfach auch mal was zu sagen haben will....

Wir sind immer gerne bereit, Handlungen und Initiativen zu unterstützen und zu loben, die dem Angeln und den Anglern in Deutschland allgemein nützen. 

Um somit diejenigen zu  "bauchpinseln", für die das die Motivation ist, den Anglern in ihrer Gesamtheit etwas Gutes tun zu wollen..

Wir werden aber auch natürlich weiterhin über alle anderen berichten...



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Peter51 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bin zurück vom Kurzurlaub und die Nacht gehts aber noch kurz zur Nordsee angeln.....


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In wie weit der Vorstand des ASV Hamburg überhaupt laut eigener Satzung berechtigt ist/war, solche Beschlüsse ohne die Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung als oberstem Organ zu fassen und durchzuführen.



Hallo Thomas,

ein Pachtvertrag sowie die Nutzniesung darauss sind für mein Dafürhalten 2 paar  Schuhe.
Vergleichbar wäre hier in etwa der Kleingarten? Man pachtet etwas und kann daraus den Nutzen ziehen den die Kleingarten Ordnung und der Kleingartenverein beschlossen hat. 

Wenn man diesen Gedankengang jetzt mal weiterspinnt, dann hat ein regionaler Verband Gewässer an Verein zur Nutzung verpachtet. Diese Nutzung besteht aus diversen aber grundsätzlichen Auflagen (?) und den Ordnungen der Vereine, Nutzniessung. 
Hierzu aus dem wörld weit webpedia:





> Die Nutzniessung ist das Recht an beweglichen Sachen, an Rechten, an einem Vermögen oder an einem Grundstück, dieses wie Eigentum zu behandeln, obwohl es kein Eigentum ist. Das heisst, der Nutzniesser hat den vollen Genuss der Sache, dem Eigentümer verbleibt während der Dauer der Nutzniessung nur das „nackte“ Eigentum (sog. nuda proprietas).



Womit ein Verband kein Recht hat das nicht schon vorher im Pachtvertrag stand, geändert werden kann ohne die Mitglieder, als Vertragspartner beschließen zu lassen.
Eine dahingehende Satzungsänderung muss auf einer ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung beschlossen werden. Und weil diese Angelegenheit nicht personenbezogen ist, sondern den gesamten Mitgliederbestand betrifft, ist es noch nicht mals dem Bundesverband erlaubt hier in den Regionalverband reinzusprechen sondern nur den Mitgliedern, oder den Delegierten, des ASV HH. 

Ich würde den betroffenden Mitlesern hier, die es direkt betrifft und auf den MVen beisitzen dürfen, empfehlen, wenn eine MV einberufen wird, mit Satzungsänderung, dann einen Antrag stellen den Zweck des VDFS so zu ändern das der Angler an sich besser geschützt wird. Dies ist rechtens sobald in der TOP "Satzungsänderung §x usw." benannt wird, ansonsten nicht. (fällt unter die Rubrik -Anträge zur Tagesordnung-)




> Auch da werden wir euch selbstverständlich weiter informieren....



In der Vergangenheit habe ich mich meistens nur für das Vereinsrecht an sich interessiert da das Verbandsrecht etwas anders gestrickt ist, müßte ich mich da schlau lesen? Schon deshalb weil ich in 2 Vereinen bin die beim VDFS Mitglied sind. (Ich besitze 2 Verbandsausweise)


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Interessant, aber das muss ich jetzt erstmal in aller Ruhe durchlesen, um das selbr komplett zu verstehen, das muss ich zugeben ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Peter

Auf die Gefahr hin, Dich falsch verstanden zu haben.

Zwei Dinge sind zu unterscheiden. Das Fischereirecht und das Fischereiausübungsrecht.

Ersteres beinhaltet alles, was mit der Fischerei zu tun hat. Also neben dem eigentlichen fischen z.b. auch die Hege und daraus ableitend auch die Bestimmungen zu Fangbegrenzungen, zulässigen Angelmethoden oder sonstigen Einschränkungen.

Zweiteres bezieht sich ausschließlich auf die Ausübung der Fischerei. Die Regeln dafür werden aber vom Fischereirechtinhaber festgelegt. 

Und natürlich können in einem Pachtvertrag über die Fischereiausübung auch noch weitere Rechte und Pflichten festgelegt werden.

Wäre der ASV HH Pächter des gesamten Fischereirechts mit allen damit behafteten Pflichten und Rechten, so könnte er eigenständig Einschränkende Regelungen festlegen, die er aus der Hegepflicht ableitet.

Wäre er jedoch nur Pächter des Fischereiausübungsrechtes, mit der Erlaubnis weitere Fischereiausübungsrechte unterzuverpachten ( sprich Erlaubnisscheine) dann hat er dieses Recht nicht. Er kann sich dann zwar mit dem Fischereirechtinhaber abstimmen und mit dessen Erlaubnis Einschränkungen erlassen, aber nicht über das Präsidium alleine, sondern ausschließlich über die höchste Instanz des Verbands, der Mitgliederversammlung.

Das leitet sich aus der Satzung des ASV HH ab:

_2.
a) .......

b) Zu den  Aufgaben der *Mitgliederversammlung* gehören:
*- Entscheidungen über  ASV-Angelegenheiten von grundsätzlicher
Bedeutung*_


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gab es denn Entscheidungen von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung?

Die Argumentation des ASV geht in eine andere Richtung.

Zitat aus der Stellungnahme:
"""
   Für seine Pachtgewässer setzt der ASV Hamburg einen lange bestehenden Beschluss
   um, der besagt, dass bereits ab einer Teilnehmerzahl von 10 Anglern eine Anmeldung
   zu erfolgen hat. Diese Beschlusslage ist seit Jahren Grundlage der Genehmigungen für
   Mitgliedsvereinsgemeinschaftsangeln.
3. Aufgrund der Diskussionen in den Foren – ohne Aufstellung einer Forderung - hat das
   Präsidium des ASV Hamburg entschieden, dass auch Foren Gemeinschaftsangeln
   durchführen können.
"""

Was die Vereine und das Gemeinschaftsangeln betrifft, scheint es hier einen älteren Beschluss zu geben, auch wenn der nicht näher erläutert wird.

Neu sind die Foren, die nun auch etwas dürfen, was sie vorher wohl nicht durften(!!).
Aus Sicht des ASV kommt man somit den 'Internetanglern' entgegen.

Da es sich dabei immer um Angler handelt, die indirekt über Vereine dem ASV angehören, sehe ich hier keine Entscheidung von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es geht darum, dass der ASV die Behörde eingespannt hat, um diesen Beschluß dann öffentlich zu rechtfertigen und diese dazu gebracht, ihre vorherige Definiton zu ändern zum Nachteil der Angler..

Da zumindest einmal zudem der ASV schon klar der Lüge überführt wurde (Schonhaken), ist zudem alles mit großer Vorsicht zu genießen, was die da schreiben..




> Neu sind die Foren, die nun auch etwas dürfen, was sie vorher wohl nicht durften(!!).


Genau das ist komplett falsch - der ASV wollte, dass die auf jeden Fall  MÜSSEN!
Siehe dazu auch die bei uns verlinkten und gesicherten Aussagen des Präsidenten im Forum des ASV.





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass der ASV die Behörde eingespannt hat, um diesen Beschluß dann öffentlich zu rechtfertigen....
> ....



Die Behörden von den eigenen Beschlüssen zu ueberzeugen, ist eine Kernaufgabe der Verbandsleitung.

Dafür brauchen sie doch keinen Beschluß der Mitgliederversammlung.

Ich will das Gemauschel in HH nicht schönreden, sehe aber nicht, wo man der Verbandsleitung Fehler vorwerfen kann.

Falls es wirklich diesen 'seit Jahren existierenden' Beschluß geben sollte, dann haben sie nur ihre übernommenen Pflichten erfüllt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Behörden von den eigenen Beschlüssen zu ueberzeugen, ist eine Kernaufgabe der Verbandsleitung.
> 
> Dafür brauchen sie doch keinen Beschluß der Mitgliederversammlung.
> 
> ...



Dieser ominöse Beschluss, wo auch immer der zu lesen sein sollte, bezieht sich auf Gemeinschaftsfischen von Vereinen. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen sind nichts anderes als Hegefischen. Der Begriff " Gemeinschaftsfischen " ist fest definiert als organisierte Veranstaltung mit festgeschriebenen Faktoren, u.a. die Dauer ( also Start- und Endzeitpunkt ). 

Neu ist, dass der ASV HH diesen Begriff nun auf* private* Angler umlegt, die kein Hegefischen durchführen wollen ( und m.E. auch gar nicht dürfen) sondern sich lediglich gesellig am Wasser treffen und jeder nach seinem Gusto fischen möchte.
Dabei wird der Initiator, also derjenige, der zufällig als erster postet, automatisch als " Veranstalter " bezeichnet, der dadurch auch in der Haftungspflicht eines Veranstalters stehen würde. 

Schon dutzendfach wurde gefragt, was z.B. ist, wenn jemand wegen so einem geselligen Fischen fragt, sich 5 Mann melden ( also nicht genehmigungspflichtig) am Tag des Treffens aber noch Leute hinzukommen, so dass es mehr als 9 Personen sind. Dann wäre es ein meldepflichtiges Fischen was aber nicht mehr gemeldet werden kann, da die Frist abgelaufen ist.
Dürfen die unangemeldet erschienenen Angler von den anderen des Platzes verwiesen werden ? Wenn ja, wie weit müssen die dann weggehen etc.pp. 

Offenbar will oder kann man diese Probleme beim Verband aber nicht erkennen.


----------



## Peter51 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung
> (aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409



Hi Thomas,
Du schreibst: 


> Wir werden dran bleiben, und je nach Aussage der Behörde das auch vom Senat überprüfen lassen, ob es tatsächlich der Willle des Senates ist, Angler schlechter zu stellen als andere Bürger (denn kein Kindergarten, Seniorenheim oder keine Touristengruppe muss sich irgendwo anmelden, wenn sie an den freien Gewässern mit mehr als 19 Personen unterwegs sind. Laut Aussage der Behörde (Mail liegt vor) wird jetzt auf einmal nämlich die Natur an den Ufern ab 20 Personen (jedenfalls wenn sie Angler sind) gefährdet)..).



Was mich immer wieder wundert ist die Tatsache das Behauptungen einer Behörde nicht belegt werden muss und wenn dann sind es nur Einzelfälle die dann als Allgemein gelten. 
Hier wird behauptet  das die Angler die Umwelt verschandeln würden, nein, es sogar schon mehrfach gemacht haben.

Gibt es darüber nachprüfbare Urteile? 
Ich denke nicht.... somit wird der Angler schon im Vorfeld zum Täter abgestempelt. 
Nett!


----------



## Baitcaster (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Diese Diskussion hier schon wieder:q

Die Stellungnahme des Verbandes ist doch so was von klar.
Es gibt anscheinend doch ein paar Leute, die es verstanden haben. 
Um so mehr es hier diskutiert wird, um so mehr Leute werden es lesen. Verbandsleute aus allen Verbänden schauen sich das an und werden früher oder später auch schauen, das diese Beschlüsse auch an ihren Gewässern angewandt werden.
Die Vorgaben sind klar und wenn es mal einen Fehler gab(Schonhaken)..Na Und. Jeder macht Fehler. Das schreibt auch Thomas zu seiner Firma(Anglerboard). Ist ja net schlimm.:q
Thema Öffentlichkeitsarbeit im Rahmen der Hegepflicht usw. ist auch klar. Der Satzungspunkt wurde auch vor kurzen schon zitiert. Da ist alles geschrieben, wozu sie sich äußern müssen:q 
Sonst zu dem Thema brauchen sie sich auch nicht mehr äußern, so wie die hier angegangen werden, seitens der Mods und des Admins.#d


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Gemeinschaftsfischen sind nichts anderes als Hegefischen.
> ...
> Neu ist, dass der ASV HH diesen Begriff nun auf* private* Angler umlegt, die kein Hegefischen durchführen wollen ( und m.E. auch gar nicht dürfen) sondern sich lediglich gesellig am Wasser treffen und jeder nach seinem Gusto fischen möchte.
> ...



Und warum gibt es diesen Schwachsinn mit dem Hegefischen?
Na?
Vielleicht weil man sonst ueberhaupt nicht mehr in Gruppen angeln darf?

Allgemeine Denkweise der herschenden Meinung:
Gruppenangeln ohne Umweltaspekt == illegal.

Und nun wird auch der letzten Gruppe ein scheinlegales Mäntelchen umgelegt.
Aus dieser Perspektive ist das sogar als Wohltat zu verstehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Die Stellungnahme des Verbandes ist doch so was von klar.
> Es gibt anscheinend doch ein paar Leute, die es verstanden haben.



ja sicher.

Es gibt auch Leute, denen ist klar dass sie Napoleon sind. Und nicht selten sind die umgeben von Leuten, die das verstanden haben. 

Leider hast Du bisher ebenfalls jede Chance ausgeschlagen, uns Dumme und Unwissende entsprechend zu erleuchten. 

Vielleicht hast Du´s ja doch noch nicht so ganz verstanden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es diesen Schwachsinn mit dem Hegefischen?




Hegefischen sind Tierschutzrechtlich unbedenkliche Wettfischen.
Hegefischenn ist laut VdSF Bundesverband gleich Gemeinschaftsfischen.


----------



## Baitcaster (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja Ivo, deine Anfeindungen hier sind ja auch nicht das gelbe vom Ei:q  Aber das kenn ich ja schon:q
Sich so unsachlich über Leute zu äußern, anstatt das Thema versuchen zu begreifen.#q


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Leider hast Du bisher ebenfalls jede Chance ausgeschlagen, uns Dumme und Unwissende entsprechend zu erleuchten.



Wat nu ???

Weißt es selbst nicht, gelle :q


----------



## raubangler (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Hegefischen sind Tierschutzrechtlich unbedenkliche Wettfischen.
> Hegefischenn ist laut VdSF Bundesverband gleich Gemeinschaftsfischen.



Seit wann beantwortet man rhetorische Fragen?


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Pure Langeweile :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nu bleibt doch mal ganz ruhig und regt euch nicht auf..

HPK als Schleswig Holsteiner startet bei den Hamburger Castern - da ist wohl die finanzielle Ausstattung besser...

Wes Brot ich ess...

Das ist nachvollziehbar und verständlich, also nicht aufregen!

Aber wieder zu den eigentlichen Fakten:


			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Verbandsleute aus allen Verbänden schauen sich das an und werden früher oder später auch schauen, das diese Beschlüsse auch an ihren Gewässern angewandt werden.


Ich glaube kaum, dass nach der Klarstellung der Behörde da andere Verbandsfunktionäre genauso einen Unfug wie die vom Hamburger VDSF aufstellen werden - weder inhaltlich noch vom Stil her..

Gut, dass da die Behörde augenscheinlich ein ganzes Stück weiter ist, als ein Verband, der ja eigentlich für und nicht gegen Angler arbeiten sollte..

Und da die beiden Dachverbände fusionieren wollen (und das mit solchen Aktionen wie vom ASV Hamburg und den Reaktionen des VDSF-Bund nicht leichter wird) und auch VDSF - Landesverbände wie der von SH schon klar gesagt haben, dass ein solcher Unfug bei denen nicht kommt, mache ich mir da wenig Sorgen..




			
				Baitcaster schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorgaben sind klar und wenn es mal einen Fehler gab(Schonhaken)..Na Und. Jeder macht Fehler. Das schreibt auch Thomas zu seiner Firma(Anglerboard). Ist ja net schlimm.


Stimmt vollkommen!

Ich schreibe aber auch, es kommt drauf an, wie man damit umgeht.

Und da blamiert sich der ASV wieder mal nach Kräften.

Diese Lüge mit den Schonhaken ist immer noch so zu lesen und nicht dementiert worden!

Und es kam keine Entschuldigung (die von uns hier immer sofort kommt, wenn was schief läuft) - wie auch natürlich, bei der Kommunikationsverweigerung, das hat ich ja vergessen? ;-)))


Nein, nach wie vor soll durch die Veröffentlichung des ASV Hamburg der Eindruck erweckt werden, als ob wir da bei der Recherche geschlampt oder gar gelogen hätten wie der ASV da selber.

Das zeigt nur wieder sowohl die Inkompetenz (wenn man sich auf den eigenen Seiten nicht auskennt) wie auch das in meinen Augen menschlich  unzureichende Verhalten der ASV - Funktionäre, wenn sie nicht den Arsch in der Hose haben, sich für solche eindeutig belegte Dinge zu entschuldigen oder wenigstens dann darauf hinzuzuweisen oder sie von ihren Seiten zu nehmen....










*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nu bleibt doch mal ganz ruhig und regt euch nicht auf..
> 
> HPK als Schleswig Holsteiner startet bei den Hamburger Castern - da ist wohl die finanzielle Ausstattung besser...
> 
> ...




LEIDER SCHEINST DU NICHT MEHR ÜBER MICH ZU ERFAHREN ZU HABEN, LIEBER THOMAS.:q

Meine Nordlichter informieren mich, wenn sie über mich ausgefragt werden:q

Aber nun |offtopic aus:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nö, und auch kein Interesse mehr zu erfahren, das reicht schon...
Du verweigerst Dich ja wie der ASV selber hier jedem Argument.....

Muss wohl irgendwo doch an der Hamburger Luft liegen....

Du darfst also übrigens dann gerne auch dazu noch Stellung beziehen, vor allem da Du ja scheinbar "Insider" zu sein scheinst:


> Aber wieder zu den eigentlichen Fakten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Hendrik,

Du bist doch im Vorstand hier:
http://www.anglerverein-fruehauf.de/vorstand.html
und Mitglied im ASV-HH.

Teile Dein Wissen doch mit uns . . .

Du sitzt an der Quelle.


Edit sagt: Thomas war schneller.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Edit sagt: Thomas war schneller


Passiert halt, wenn man zeitgleich tippert ...
:vik:


----------



## chivas (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ich hab ja richtig was verpaßt - scheiß urlaub :vik:



ivo schrieb:


> Der sitzt wirklich an der Quelle und zündet eine Nebelkerze nach der anderen, statt mal mit der Sprache rauszurücken.



was genau wäre denn die frage? manchmal genügt es ja bereits, geschriebene beiträge zu lesen, sinnvollerweise ohne einen filter auf der lesebrille ^^

was die immer wieder bemühte "kommunikationsverweigerung" betrifft - für den fall, dass "ihr" euch ein recht zusprecht - verklickert das nem richter... ich persönlich kann den asv da sehr gut verstehen (was noch lange nicht heißt, dass ich den beschluß in DIESER form für gut halte, der inhalt an sich ist aber schon nachvollziehbar - wie schonmal an anderer stelle gschrieben, die richtige formulierung war leider nur "gewollt und nicht gekonnt".)

im übrigen - die ach so dolle und heldenhafte behörde unterliegt zunächst einmal dem öffentlichen recht, ein verband (der ja auch nichts anderes ist als ein verein) grundsätzlich erstmal dem zivilrecht. eine behörde kann ein (zivil)recht nicht so ohne weiteres einschränken, ein eigentümer kann das schon. von daher ist es nicht verwunderlich, dass eine behörde ein rechtsnorm auch gesetzeskonform auslegt...

aber einfacher ist es natürlich, weiterhin immer die gleichen behauptungen zu äußern und selbstverständlichkeiten immer wieder lobend zu wiederholen wenn es denn so gut in´s konzept paßt. naja, vielleicht ist es ja wirklich so einfach - vdsf doof, asv doof, 670.000 angler doof und auch alle anderen als die elitäre handvoll 
ich jedenfalls würde subtiler beleidigen 

in 3 wochen geht´s wieder nach hamburg zum angeln - ich freu mich auf die dortige luft :k


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> was genau wäre denn die frage? manchmal genügt es ja bereits, geschriebene beiträge zu lesen, sinnvollerweise ohne einen filter auf der lesebrille ^^
> 
> Sehr richtig. Das hättest Du mal tun sollen, denn dann würdest Du die Fragen kennen und hättest Du hier:
> 
> ...



Wie Du selbst sagst, die Beiträge zu lesen, hilft zu verstehen.


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eins sollte man doch aber wirklich mal festhalten, Hendrik, HPK, Baitcaster. Egal wie Ihr ihn nennen wollt ist hier als User und nicht als Sprecher vom ASV, einen Angelverein oder sonst was.

Warum drängt Ihr ihn in eine Ecke und erwartet eine Stellungsnahme von ihm?

ich habe, wie wohl alle wissen, eine ganz eigene Meinung zu diesem Thema, diese geht auch nicht mit der Meinung von Hendrik einher.

*Aber* ich akzeptiere seine Meinung und ein unterschiedliches Meinungsbild gehört zu einer Diskussion. Würde nie auf die Idee kommen seine private Meinung (und Nichts Anderes vertritt er hier) in Frage zu stellen, nur weil er im Vorstand eines Vereines arbeitet oder ein Caster ist.

Das geht mir viel zu sehr auf eine private Ebene!!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Natürlich ist er hier als Privatperson.

Ihn zwingt ja keiner etwas zu schreiben . . .

Wenn er es trotzdem tut, kann man ihm auch Fragen stellen. Er tut ja immer so als wenn er mehr weiss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und vor allem lies Dir mal seine Postings durch, von wegen wer was "aufs persönliche zieht"...

Zudem wirft er immer irgendwelche Punkte in die Diskussion, die ich jedesmal widerlegt habe - statt aber dann darauf einzugehen, bringt er wieder was neues, genausowenig haltbares..

Wenn das der allgemeine Stil der Vereinsfunktionäre in Hamburg sein sollte, wundert mich auch das Verhalten des Verbandes nicht.

Dessen Funktionäre sich ja auch aus den Vereinsvorständen speisen..





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> *Aber* ich akzeptiere seine Meinung und ein unterschiedliches Meinungsbild gehört zu einer Diskussion. Würde nie auf die Idee kommen seine private Meinung (und Nichts Anderes vertritt er hier) in Frage zu stellen, nur weil er im Vorstand eines Vereines arbeitet oder ein Caster ist.
> 
> Das geht mir viel zu sehr auf eine private Ebene!!!!




Ich begrüße durchaus, wenn sich User mit einer anderen Meinung hier argumentativ einbringen. 
Baitcaster argumentiert aber nicht, sondern bringt nur platte Sprüche. Auf nachfragen reagiert er nicht.

Er will sich definitiv nicht in die Diskussion einbringen, sondern nur ein bisschen provozieren. Und das von Anfang an.
Sowas mag ich - unabhängig von der Meinung die jemand vertritt - grundsätzlich nicht.


----------



## Koalabaer (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zudem wirft er immer irgendwelche Punkte in die Diskussion, die ich jedesmal widerlegt habe - statt aber dann darauf einzugehen, bringt er wieder was neues, genausowenig haltbares..





Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ich begrüße durchaus, wenn sich User mit einer anderen Meinung hier argumentativ einbringen.
> Baitcaster argumentiert aber nicht, sondern bringt nur platte Sprüche. Auf nachfragen reagiert er nicht.
> 
> Er will sich definitiv nicht in die Diskussion einbringen, sondern nur ein bisschen provozieren.




Umso erstaunlicher wie ihr es trotzdem meistert,sachlich zu argumentieren. #6
Da puchert sicher des öfteren die Halsschlagader. :q

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Da puchert sicher des öfteren die Halsschlagader.


Unter den Mods gibts ne extra Taskforce, die nur dafür da ist, mich zurückzuhalten...
:q:q


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Seit ihr den schonmal auf der ASV-Hp gewesen und habt dort eine Stellungsnahme gelesen?
Und wenn man nur feuert muß man sich nicht Wundern.das man keine antwort bekommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dadurch dass wir dauernd auf der HP des ASV sind und das auch sichern, konnten wir ja nachweisen, das in der Stellungnahme des Präsidiums klar gelogen wurde..



> Und wenn man nur feuert muß man sich nicht Wundern.das man keine antwort bekommt.


Würden wir auch mal ne  Antwort bekommen, müsste man ja auch nicht "nur feuern"..

Aber wir bleiben da selbstverständlich weiter dran..







*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn es eine Gesetzesänderung gibt bekommt auch nicht jeder Angler oder Bundesbürger bescheid.Ich finde es von eurer seite recht überzogen.Die Stellungsnahme steht öffentlich im Netz und damit müsste es doch reichen.
Oder braucht ihr die klicks auf dieser seite um bei Google ganz vorne zu stehen.
Ihr seit nur noch das einzigste Forum was so hartnäckig drauf rumreitet.Nirgendwo interessiert sich jemand für dieses Thema.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Die Stellungsnahme steht öffentlich im Netz und damit müsste es doch reichen.


Nein, denn es geht immer noch darum, dass der ASV die Behörde beeinflusst hat, um eine dem ASV genehme und zu seinem Beschluss passende und dabei in Deutschland einzigartige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen zu bekommen - und zwar zum Nachteil der Angler-

Dazu wurde noch in der Stellungnahme klar gelogen.

Und wenn sich solche Leute als Vertreter der Anglerschaft ausgeben, dann hört der Spaß auf und man muss sowas aufzeigen.

Und wir werden da weiter dran bleiben, die Entwürfe für die nächsten Anfragen an den ASV, die dem ASV angfeschlossenen Vereine, den VDSF-Bund, die Behörde und falls notwendig auch den Senator und die Parteivorsitzenden im Senat sind in Arbeit.

Keine Chance für den ASV diese unglaublichen Vorgänge totzuschweigen oder auszusitzen..


Die Infos dazu findest Du auch hier:
*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409[/url[B][/B]


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zitat:*Ihr seit nur noch das einzigste Forum was so hartnäckig drauf rumreitet.*

@Michael


Die interessieren sich erst dafür wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist und solche Auswüchse Schule machen, sprich bundesweite Gültigkeit erlangen.

Schon eine alte Weisheit besagt: "Man muss das Übel an der Wurzel packen.":m


Edit: Schon wieder zu langsam:-(


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gerne - und wir bleiben, wie gesagt, auch dran...




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zitat:*Ihr seit nur noch das einzigste Forum was so hartnäckig drauf rumreitet.*
> 
> @Michael
> 
> ...


Das stimmt so nicht,es war in einigen Foren das thema nr.1,bloß es ist recht mühselig in jedem Forum das gleiche zu lesen.Nähmlich diese ganzen komischen behauptungen und mutmassungen wie auch hier im AB. Hier wird von Thomas ja immer geschrieben der ASV hat gelogen usw.Ich sage mal so man kann auch von einer Korektur oder Richtigstellung reden aber nicht immer so hart mit gelogen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Warum etwas beschönigen, was Tatsache ist?

Buckdienertum liegt nicht jedem . . .


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich sage mal so man kann auch von einer Korektur oder Richtigstellung reden aber nicht immer so hart mit gelogen.


Doch, weil das in dieser ominösen Stellungnahme nur dazu dienen sollten,  uns unglaubwürdig zu machen.

Nur weil wir alles gesichert haben und das somit beweisen konnten, ging dieser Schuss nach hinten los für den ASV - Gott sei Dank!!

Hätte auch nur einer im Präsidium ein bisschen das, was man im allgemeinen "Arxx in der Hose" nennt, wäre da wenigstens eine Entschuldigung gekommen.

Statt dessen steht das immer noch so in der Stellungnahme drin, ohne jede Richtigstellung, ohne jede Entschuldigung...

Ich finde so ein Verhalten auch menschlich von *allen Präsidiumsmitgliedern*, die das ja augenscheinlich alle so mittragen, schlicht nicht nur nicht haltbar, sondern einfach nur peinlich..











*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## chivas (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

warum jemandem nen hammer an den schädel schlagen, von dem man eine antwort haben will?

naja... der zweck heiligt die mittel, und wenn es um was anderes als um die sache geht... es wäre zwar sehr schade, wenn es so ist, aber wesentlich andere schlüsse lassen sich nicht wirklich ziehen.

btw... vielleicht bin ich grad zu dusslig, aber den hier in rede stehenden (unrechtmäßigen?) beschluss des asvhh finde ich auf dessen homepage gar nicht mehr


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es steht jetzt ja auch nur noch die letzte gültige Stellungsnahme ,bevor wieder ein Forum kommt und alles zerpflückt.Die ersten beiden Stellungsnahmen waren eben etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt was sie auch bedauern.Sind eben auch nur Menschen und keine "perfekten Roboter".


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Michael,

erstmal finde ich es klasse, dass Du dich hier in die Unterhaltung einklinkst. Ich gebe dir Recht, dass dieses Thema in anderen Foren abgeflaut bzw. eingeschlafen ist.

Du weißt ja, bei Euch wurden die Threads geschlossen und bei uns ist mittlerweile alles gesagt. 

Es würde sonst immer nur zu Wiederholungen kommen.
Ich sehe auch keinen Weg, die Angelegenheit über ein Anglerforum (egal welches), zu regulieren bzw zu klären.

Die Argumentation klafft zu weit auseinanders und eine wirkliche Aussage zur Begründung, warum das Präsidium des ASV HH so beschlossen hat gibt es bis jetzt noch nicht öffentlich. Das ist auch der Grund, warum ich nur noch wenig zu diesem Thema schreibe. 

Wie Du eventuell mitbekommen hast, ist der ASV bereit ein Gespräch mit uns zu führen. Das begrüße ich sehr und halte es für selbstverständlich dass ich diesen Termin erstmal abwarte.

Daher gibt es für mich derzeit keinen Grund, diese Angelegenheit bei uns oder hier im Forum weiter zu diskutieren. Ein Lob für die Gesprächsbereitschaft habe ich bei uns schon ausgesprochen, mache ich hier aber gerne auch nochmal.

Eventuell gibt es einen driftigen Grund für diesen Beschluß, wenn ich diesen kenne und verstehe, muss und werde ich natürlich die bittere Pille schlucken. Eventuell basiert der Beschluß auch nur auf Missverständnissen und unsere Argumente können etwas aufklärend wirken. Egal wie es ausgeht, freue ich mich auf dieses Gespräch und bin zuversichtlich, dass Unklarheiten beseitigt werden können.

Daher heißt es für mich erstmal abwarten.

Dieses ist natürlich nur eine Erklärung zu meinem Handeln, hat Nichts mit dem AB oder der Arbeit der Redaktion zutun. 

Über eins sind wir uns, so glaube ich, alle sicher. In die Hamburger Anglerschaft muss Ruhe einkehren, damit unser schönes Hobby nicht durch persönliche Auseinandersetzungen beflecktg oder das Image noch weiter beschmutzt wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> btw... vielleicht bin ich grad zu dusslig, aber den hier in rede stehenden (unrechtmäßigen?) beschluss des asvhh finde ich auf dessen homepage gar nicht mehr O.


Die ganzen Links zu den Veröffentlichungen (inkl. der Aussagen des ASV - Präsidenten undder ominösen Stellungnahme) findest Du in unseren veröffentlichten Artikeln.




> Es steht jetzt ja auch nur noch die letzte gültige Stellungsnahme


Gerade in dieser ist ja die Lüge drin - erstklassige Arbeit!

Die anderen sind aber auch noch alle da..




			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell gibt es einen driftigen Grund für diesen Beschluß



Gebau deswegen haben wir vor unserer ersten Veröffentlichung den ASV dazu um eine Stellungnahme gebeten und hätten die selbstverständlich veröffentlicht.

Ein Verband, dessen Präsidium oder Mitglieder des Präsidiums jedoch zum einen die Kommunikation verweigern, zum anderen die Behörden nach ihren Wünschen gegen die Interessen der Angler beeinflussen (und gegen jede in Deutschland bis dato übliche Definition!), ein Verband der auf seinen Seiten zig sich widersprechende Aussagen hat, ein Präsident, der im Forum öffentlich Mitglieder wegen Fragen niederbügelt, ein Präsidium, das geschlossen zu einer Lüge steht, das sind momenan die Fakten.



> In die Hamburger Anglerschaft muss Ruhe einkehren, damit unser schönes Hobby nicht durch persönliche Auseinandersetzungen beflecktg oder das Image noch weiter beschmutzt wird.


Das Image der Anglerschaft ist nur insoweit betroffen, als sich die Hamburger Angler, allen voran die in Vereinen des VDSF organisierten, sich so etwas gefallen lassen.

*Für diesen Imageverlust insgesamt ist aber hauptursächlich und alleine der ASV Hamburg und sein Präsidium verantwortlich durch das unverantwortliche und inkompetente Handeln.*









*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da gebe ich dir Recht Patrick,es muß ruhe einkehren.Hier im AB haben sich ja doch einige in dieses Thema eingeklinkt,die eventuell die Stellungsnahme noch nicht mal gelesen haben und erst recht nicht aus Hamburg kommen.Einfach nur dummes zeug (Sorry) reden nur um etwas zu schreiben und einige unwarheiten zu verbreiten. Und diese kommentare schaden den Anglern.Auswärtige Angler sind immer Herzlich Willkommen in Hamburg und können hier Angeln ohne Angst zu haben,das ihnen was passiert.Welche Stadt hat so viele freie Gewässer? Keine.


----------



## Fr33 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Über eins sind wir uns, so glaube ich, alle sicher. In die Hamburger Anglerschaft muss Ruhe einkehren, damit unser schönes Hobby nicht durch persönliche Auseinandersetzungen beflecktg oder das Image noch weiter beschmutzt wird.


 
Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Die Frage ist aber, wie soll Ruhe einkehren? Indem man die Sache aus der Welt schafft und klare Verhältnisse schafft- oder versucht alles unter den Teppich zu kehren und tot zu schweigen......


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> btw... vielleicht bin ich grad zu dusslig, aber den hier in rede stehenden (unrechtmäßigen?) beschluss des asvhh finde ich auf dessen homepage gar nicht mehr O.


Die ganzen Links zu den Veröffentlichungen (inkl. der Aussagen des ASV - Präsidenten undder ominösen Stellungnahme) findest Du in unseren veröffentlichten Artikeln.




> Es steht jetzt ja auch nur noch die letzte gültige Stellungsnahme


Gerade in dieser ist ja die Lüge drin - erstklassige Arbeit!

Die anderen sind aber auch noch alle da..




			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Eventuell gibt es einen driftigen Grund für diesen Beschluß



Gebau deswegen haben wir vor unserer ersten Veröffentlichung den ASV dazu um eine Stellungnahme gebeten und hätten die selbstverständlich veröffentlicht.

Ein Verband, dessen Präsidium oder Mitglieder des Präsidiums jedoch zum einen die Kommunikation verweigern, zum anderen die Behörden nach ihren Wünschen gegen die Interessen der Angler beeinflussen (und gegen jede in Deutschland bis dato übliche Definition!), ein Verband der auf seinen Seiten zig sich widersprechende Aussagen hat, ein Präsident, der im Forum öffentlich Mitglieder wegen Fragen niederbügelt, ein Präsidium, das geschlossen zu einer Lüge steht, das sind momenan die Fakten.



> In die Hamburger Anglerschaft muss Ruhe einkehren, damit unser schönes Hobby nicht durch persönliche Auseinandersetzungen beflecktg oder das Image noch weiter beschmutzt wird.


Das Image der Anglerschaft ist nur insoweit betroffen, als sich die Hamburger Angler, allen voran die in Vereinen des VDSF organisierten, sich so etwas gefallen lassen.

*Für diesen Imageverlust insgesamt ist aber hauptursächlich und alleine der ASV Hamburg und sein Präsidium verantwortlich durch das unverantwortliche und inkompetente Handeln.*






			
				Fr33 schrieb:
			
		

> oder versucht alles unter den Teppich zu kehren und tot zu schweigen......


Wird nicht gelingen, falls das der Plan des ASV sein sollte..
Wir bleiben da dran, bis alles aufgedeckt ist..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*Seiten zig sich widersprechende Aussagen hat, ein Präsident, der im  Forum öffentlich Mitglieder wegen Fragen niederbügelt, ein Präsidium,  das gesclhossen zu einer Lüge steht, das sind momenan die Fakten.


*Wo das den?Wo wurde jemand, vom Präsidium niedergebügelt?


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir Recht Patrick,es muß ruhe einkehren.Hier im AB haben sich ja doch einige in dieses Thema eingeklinkt,die eventuell die Stellungsnahme noch nicht mal gelesen haben und erst recht nicht aus Hamburg kommen.Einfach nur dummes zeug (Sorry) reden nur um etwas zu schreiben und einige unwarheiten zu verbreiten. Und diese kommentare schaden den Anglern.Auswärtige Angler sind immer Herzlich Willkommen in Hamburg und können hier Angeln ohne Angst zu haben,das ihnen was passiert.Welche Stadt hat so viele freie Gewässer? Keine.



Naja Michael, ganz so ist es ja nun auch nicht, es gibt genug Fakten, die zeigen dass dort von Seiten des ASV dicke Fehler gemacht wurden. In diesem Thread habe ich schon mehrfach erwähnt, dass ich nicht an Böswilligkeit glaube, sondern der Weg (aus eigenen Empfinden) kein Zurück mehr zuließ. 

Alles, was hier geschrieben wurde als "dummes Zeug" abzutun, wäre viel zu einfach. So ist es auch nicht Michael und das weißt Du. Nicht zuletzt die Schließungen der Thread durch dich im ASV Forum haben viel Platz für Spekulationen gelassen. Dass Du mit den Schließungen nur Ruhe einkehren lassen wolltest, verstehe ich!

Nun gut, Fehler wurden gemacht, Fehler kann man korrigieren, Fehler sind menschlich. Das ist natürlich nicht nur auf den ASV bezogen! Fakt ist, dass die Kuh vom Eis muss. Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass der Beschluß weg muss, sondern erklärt werden sollte.

Wie gesagt, ich freue mich auf das hoffentlich fruchtbare Gespräch.


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fr33 schrieb:


> Da gebe ich dir absolut Recht. Die Frage ist aber, wie soll Ruhe einkehren? Indem man die Sache aus der Welt schafft und klare Verhältnisse schafft- oder versucht alles unter den Teppich zu kehren und tot zu schweigen......



Natürlich in dem man die Sache klärt, was Anderes habe ich nie behauptet und würde auch keinen Sinn machen. Unter den sprichwörtlichen Teppich kehren hat noch nie ein Problem gelöst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@ Michael:
http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showpost.php?p=98857&postcount=9

Und deswegen bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage:


> Ein Verband, dessen Präsidium oder Mitglieder des Präsidiums jedoch zum einen die Kommunikation verweigern, zum anderen die Behörden nach ihren Wünschen gegen die Interessen der Angler beeinflussen (und gegen jede in Deutschland bis dato übliche Definition!), ein Verband der auf seinen Seiten zig sich widersprechende Aussagen hat, ein Präsident, der im Forum öffentlich Mitglieder wegen Fragen niederbügelt, ein Präsidium, das geschlossen zu einer Lüge steht, das sind momenan die Fakten.






> Fakt ist, dass die Kuh vom Eis muss. Das heißt nicht unbedingt, dass der Beschluß weg muss, sondern erklärt werden sollte.


Das bedeutet zuerst einmal, dass das Präsidium vom ASV in der Lage sein muss, eigene (nachgewiesene!!) Fehler zu erkennen, das Lügen zu lassen bzw. dann wenigstens die Lüge rauszunehmen, wenn man sich schon nicht entschuldigen kann oder will.

Das bedeutet ein grundsätzliches Umdenken in punkto Amtsverständnis und Amtsführung des gesamten Präsidiums, das dies ja alles so mitträgt....

Wir handhaben das jedenfalls so, wenn wir einen Fehler merken oder nachgewiesen bekommen, dass wir das öffentlich machen und uns entschuldigen - aber wir sind ja auch kein Verband...

Und dann können sie anfangen zu erklären, wie es kommt, dass der ASV Einfluß auf die Behörde nimmt zum Nachteil der Angler - und das in ganz Deutschland, wenn diese Definition übernommen worden wäre...


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Michael:
> http://www.anglerforum-hamburg.de/showpost.php?p=98857&postcount=9




Der Fairniss zur Liebe muss man sagen, dass dieses die üblichen Regeln der Kategorie "Fragen an den Verband" sind. Wurde eingeführt, damit eine Frage auch wirklich nur vom Präsidium beantwortet wird und nicht 10 User vorher schon ihren Senf dazugeben.

Auch wenn ich in diesen Fall ein anders Vorgehen als dienlicher angesehen hätte!


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas und? Es steht dort das bei fragen an den Verband,Präsidium und Referenten nur diejenigen auch nur antworten und kein User.Das ist so gewollt bevor es dort falsche antworten gibt.Das hatte ich geschrieben,weil es User gibt die nicht richtig lesen können.
Wenn ich hier bei euch im Forum gegen die Regeln verstoße werde ich von euch auch gerügt,oder nicht?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Patrick:
Da hast Du sicher nicht Unrecht, es zeigt aber vor allem (wie die ganzen geschlossenen Themen) wie man dort mit Anglern/Forenmitgliedern umzugehen pflegt..

Ich kann mir auch noch die Mühe machen und den ganzen anderen Unsinn, den Präsident und Vorstandsmitglieder im ASV - Forum abgelassen haben, hier nochmal verlinken - angefangen vom "FlashMob" bis hin zu den sich widersprechenden Äußerungen des Präsidenten..


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*Fragen an die Referenten*
Hier könnt Ihr direkt an die einzelnen Referenten herantreten.    Nur die Referenten antworten

So steht es dort


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @Patrick:
> Da hast Du sicher nicht Unrecht, es zeigt aber vor allem (wie die ganzen geschlossenen Themen) wie man dort mit Anglern/Forenmitgliedern umzugehen pflegt..
> 
> Ich kann mir auch noch die Mühe machen und den ganzen anderen Unsinn, den Präsident und Vorstandsmitglieder im ASV - Forum abgelassen haben, hier nochmal verlinken - angefangen vom "FlashMob" bis hin zu den sich widersprechenden Äußerungen des Präsidenten..



Thomas jetzt hör aber auf,ihr seit wohl alle unschuldslämmer hier im Forum.
Du kennst doch den Spruch:Man sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen,wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.

Euer umgangston ist auch nicht immer das wahre und erst recht nicht der User.Immer schön den Ball flach halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> *Fragen an die Referenten*
> Hier könnt Ihr direkt an die einzelnen Referenten herantreten.    Nur die Referenten antworten
> 
> So steht es dort



Man muss das im Zusammenang sehen:
Die anderen Threads zum Thema werden geschlossen, eine Kommunikation findet nicht statt - wenn das aktive, angler/mitgliederbezogene Verbandsarbeit ein soll - mein Verständnis ist da anders...

Ansonsten hast Du recht.


Und auch ansonsten:


> PatrickHH schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Euer umgangston ist auch nicht immer das wahre und erst recht nicht der User.Immer schön den Ball flach halten.


Wir nehmen aber weder Geld von den Anglern noch maßen wir uns an, für die Angler zu sprechen - wir bieten nur eine Kommunikationsplattform für die Angler - und für den Ton der hier Schreibenden können wir nun wirklich nix ;-))

Und wir recherchieren so gut das geht, in unserem redaktionellen Teil.

Und ja, da herrscht dann durchaus auch mal ein "pointierter" Ton, wenn man augenscheinlich nicht anders in der Lage ist, bei den Angesprochenen durchzudringen..

Und entschuldigen uns auch immer öffentlich für unsere Fehler..








*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auch das ASV-Forum ist eine öffentliche Plattform und nimmt kein Geld.
Und wenn du den Verband meinst?Weißt du den was der Verband pro Mitglied bekommt in Hamburg?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Auch das ASV-Forum ist eine öffentliche Plattform und nimmt kein Geld.


Deswegen steht da auch klar:
"Ein Projekt des Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V."
Gelle? 
;-)))




> Und wenn du den Verband meinst?Weißt du den was der Verband pro Mitglied bekommt in Hamburg?


Ohne entsprechende Beiträge hätte er wohl einige aktuelle Probleme mit dem Finanzamt nicht....

Ich finde es übrigens gut und lobenswert, dass Du hier wirklich versuchst zu argumentieren.

Das ist man von anderen Befürwortern des ASV nicht unbedingt gewöhnt.

Aber, so leid es mir tut:
Wer solche Verbände hat, braucht keine Feinde mehr - und die haben Angler eh schon genug..









*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Thomas jetzt hör aber auf,ihr seit wohl alle unschuldslämmer hier im Forum.
> Du kennst doch den Spruch:Man sollte nicht mit Steinen werfen,wenn man im Glashaus sitzt.
> 
> Euer umgangston ist auch nicht immer das wahre und erst recht nicht der User.Immer schön den Ball flach halten.



Mensch Michael,

ich weiß nicht, ob deine Argumentation wirklich sachdienlich ist. Fehler auf Seiten des Präsidiums siehst Du nicht, Fehler bei Euch in Forum siehst Du nicht und alle anderen haben Unrecht. so kann man es auch nicht stehen lassen. Finde es klasse, dass Du dich vor den ASV stellst und auch dem Forum die Stange hälst. Erblinden müßt Du aber deswegen nicht! 

Fakt ist und das kannst du mit nicht einem Argument weg reden, dass die Aussagen von den Referenten in deinem Forum zu diesem Thema an jeder Grundlage fehlten. Das die Beschlüsse sich wiedersprachen und grade in deinem Forum das Thema zu Kleinkrieg ausartete. 

Wir kennen uns zu lange, als ob ich diese Unterhaltung mit dir öffentlich in einem Forum austragen möchte. Bin aber jederzeit bereit dir sachlich und ohne Anfeindungen meine Sicht der Dinge zu schildern.

Habe die Befürchtung, dass deine Aussagen das Thema hier künstlich hochpuschen und das ist nicht gut.


----------



## PatrickHH (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ohne entsprechende Beiträge hätte er wohl einige aktuelle Probleme mit dem Finanzamt nicht....



Dass ist jetzt der Zeitpunkt wo nicht mehr sachlich diskutiert wird. Weder von dir Thomas, noch von Michael. ich klinge mich hier aus. Soviel ich weiß, gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit dem Finanzamt. Dieses will ich hier noch kurz kundtun, Getuschel von irgendwelchen frustrierten Vereinsvorsitzenden sind mir zu wieder. Schade, dass jetzt die schmutzige Wäsche gewaschen wird und somit am Thema vorbei geredet wird.

Michael, es kann schnell passieren, dass Du hier einen Bärendienst erweist!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Soviel ich weiß, gibt es keinerlei Probleme mit dem Finanzamt.


Dann haben sie inzwischen das Geld untergebracht, das sie sonst hätten versteuern müssen - es gab auf jeden Fall das Problem, dass zu viel Geld da war.


Sollte das so sein, dass das inzwischen geregelt ist, 
*natürlich meine ausdrückliche Entschuldigung dafür.*









*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ui, so viel Bewegung am Sonntagnachmittag.

Ich find´s erst mal Klasse, dass Michael40 hier mitdiskutiert. #6


Die Argumente teile ich leider nicht ganz.

Zunächst einmal wird hier und wohl auch in Zukunft diskutiert, weil wir ein unabhängiges Forum sind in dem kein Verbandsfunktionär, egal welcher Fraktion, ein Schloß vorlegen kann. 
Den " Maulkorb " um den es hier geht, empfinden wir nicht aus der Tatsache, dass andere als ein Referent Antworten gibt, sondern dass der Präsident quasi schreibt : Eine Frage, eine Antwort, Mund halten. Sprich kritische Nachfragen sind nicht erwünscht und werden abgewürgt.

Weiter ist eindeutig festzustellen, dass der ASV HH die " gute alte Schiene " fährt, die manch älterer von uns noch vom Bundesverband unter Herrn Drosee kennengelernt hat. 

Das reißt alte Wunden auf und lässt für die Zukunft arges befürchten. 
Ich muss ganz ehrlich gestehen, wenn die Hamburger Angler vor blindem Funktionärsgehorsam den Kopf beugen und alles mit sich machen lassen, ist mir persönlich das im Grunde vollkommen egal. Dann haben die es nicht besser verdient. 

Meine Sorge ist eine sich wieder mal bundesweit ausbreitende Reglementierung, die dann irgendwann auch mich betrifft.
Es ist leider bisher nur der Verband in SH angenehm aufgefallen, der ganz offensichtlich weltoffen und für die Angler arbeitet, so wie viele DAV Verbände und auch deren Dachverband es machen. Man muss nur mal die beiden HPs der Dachverbände vergleichen, dann weiß man wo die Musik spielt. 

" Es muss mal Ruhe sein " . Nein, muß es ganz und gar nicht. Nur der ASV HH hat es in der Hand Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. Und zwar indem er die offene Kommunikation sucht und diesen unsäglichen Beschluß revidiert oder aber einen wirklich triftigen Grund dafür bietet. 

Und solange das nicht der Fall ist, wird weiter gebohrt und weiter gefragt. Und es wurden ja noch längst nicht alle Instanzen abgefragt und informiert. 
Ich glaube nicht, dass dieses Forum sich einen Maulkorb a la " unabhängiges Forum " des ASV HH oder AFN  und vielleicht noch weiterer anderer anlegen lässt.




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ivo schrieb:


> Und das Argument wir müssen die Fangmenge erfassen ist ja nun auch quatsch wenn jeder Angler in HH´s Verbandsgewässern eh ein Fangbuch führen muss.



Nee, das ist kein Quatsch. Jedenfalls nicht bei einem echten Gemeinschaftsfischen, welches auch der Hege dient. 
Siehe dazu die Interpretation des VdSF Bundes:
_
Um sicherzustellen, dass bei fischereilichen Veranstaltungen die  tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen eingehalten werden, hat der VDSF in  Abstimmung mit den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder eine Richtlinie für  Gemeinschaftsfischen beschlossen. Nach dieser Richtlinie *dürfen* nur dann  Gemeinschaftsfischen durchgeführt werden, wenn sie der Kontaktpflege innerhalb  eines Vereins oder mehrerer Vereine dienen und dem Hegeziel entsprechen. _

Da an solchen Veranstaltungen (man beachte übrigens hier auch die Interpretation, dass Gemeinschaftsfischen nur auf Vereinsebene durchgeführt werden dürfen !!!) eben auch Angler teilnehmen können, die nicht im Besitz einer Fangliste sind, also Gäste, und darüber hinaus auch für die Hege evtl. bedeutende Erkenntnisse über den Fischbestand gewonnen werden können. macht das Erfassen der Gesamtfangmenge bei einem Hege/Gemeinschaftsfischen durchaus Sinn. 

Der eigentliche Unsinn besteht nach wie vor in der Anordnung, voneinander unabhängige Einzelpersonen die gemeinsam ihr Hobby ohne jedweden organisatorischen Rahmen, und die zudem in Besitz eines Fangbuches sind, den Status eines Vereinsfischens mit Hegeziel ( was auf gut Deutsch nix anderes ist als ein Wettfischen unter Tierschutzgerechten Bedingungen) überzustülpen. 

Wenn nun in Hamburg schon Privatleute den Passus der Hegeberechtigung per order di mufti aufgetragen bekommen, dann darf man sich auch getrost mal fragen, wie ernst der Hegegedanke vom Hamburger Verband genommen wird.
Bei uns sind Hegefischen mit den jeweiligen Gewässerwarten strikt abzusprechen und bedürfen eines guten Grundes. Oder aber es sind Traditions- und Freundschaftsfischen mit benachbarten oder befreundeten Vereinen, die streng nach den Regeln des Tierschutzes betrieben werden. 

Privatleuten nicht nur die Erlaubnis dazu zu geben, sondern diese quasi auch noch dazu zu nötigen, würde hier sicher bei der zuständigen Fischereibehörde für Schluckauf sorgen. 

Diesen Aspekt haben wir übrigens bisher ziemlich vernachlässigt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Dann bekommst Du aber für das Folgejahr keine Angelerlaubnis mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Du musst wohl sogar ein Verein sein, bei Verbandsgewässern - jedenfalls wenn du das entsprechende Formular zur Streckenreservierung auf den Seiten des ASV korrekt ausfüllen willst..

Da musst du nämlich die Vereinsnummer eintragen ;-))






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Der eigentliche Unsinn besteht nach wie vor in der Anordnung, voneinander unabhängige Einzelpersonen die gemeinsam ihr Hobby ohne jedweden organisatorischen Rahmen, und die zudem in Besitz eines Fangbuches sind, den Status eines Vereinsfischens mit Hegeziel ( was auf gut Deutsch nix anderes ist als ein Wettfischen unter Tierschutzgerechten Bedingungen) überzustülpen.
> ....



das ist nun einmal die konstruktion, die sich die verbaende fuer gemeinschaftsfischen ausgedacht haben.

bisher gab es gruppenbildungen nur auf vereinsebene.
nun kommen die neuen medien mit den uebergreifenden kommunikations- und absprachemoeglichkeiten und schon gibt es gruppenbildungen ausserhalb der bisherigen strukturen.

um ihr bisheriges konstrukt zu retten, muss es auch auf diese gruppen adaptiert werden.
ansonsten wuerden auch die bisherigen vereinstreffen ploetzlich eine private natur annehmen.
warum sollten die sich das auch antun, wenn es einfachere wege gibt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> nun kommen die neuen medien mit den uebergreifenden kommunikations- und absprachemoeglichkeiten und schon gibt es gruppenbildungen ausserhalb der bisherigen strukturen.


Private Treffen außerhalb der "Strukturen" gab es schon immer - nur haben die Verbände das bis dato scheinbar nicht mitbekommen..

Zudem ist laut VDSF-Bund Definitionen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen mit dem Hegegedanken zu verbinden, was weder mit noch ohne Internet private Gruppen je machen könnten, da jede fachliche Grundlage zur Beurteilung der jeweiligen Gewässersituation fehlt.

Außerdem ist es weder aus Tierschutzgründen, Hegegründen noch aus Gründen der Regulierung der Anglerzahl nachvollzieh- oder begründbar, warum auf einmal private Treffen angemeldet werden MÜSSEN (nach Wunsch des ASV). 

Ob sich die Angler am Gewässer treffen um gemeinsam zu angeln oder unabhängig voneinander angeln gehen, vermindert oder erhöht die Zahl der "Anglerstunden" am Wasser ja nicht automatisch, genausowenig wie die daraus resultierende Fang- oder Entnahmemenge



> um ihr bisheriges konstrukt zu retten, muss es auch auf diese gruppen adaptiert werden.


Warum? 
Die Gesetzeslage ist doch klar. 
Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne des Hamburgischen Gesetzes betrifft eben NICHT privat (auch nicht in Foren) ausgemachte Treffen.

Deswegen stellen sich immer noch die immer gleichen, unbeantworteten Fragen:

> Warum unternimmt der Verband gegen Gesetzeslage und in Deutschland allgemeingültige Definitonen den Versuch die Behörde so zu beeinflussen, dass jedes Treffen ab entsprechender Personenzahl als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden MUSS?

> Warum hat der Verband in seinen Veröffentlichungen sich widersprechende Definitionen von Präsident, Präsidiumsmitgliedern und Präsidium??

> Warum beantwortet der Verband diesbezügliche Fragen nicht und verstößt dabei gegen die eigene Satzung (Information der Öffentlichkeit)?

> Warum lügt das gesamte Präsidium in seiner Stellungnahme und lässt diese Lüge selbst nach Nachweis noch öffentlich stehen ohne jeden Kommentar oder Entschuldigung?




Am allerschlimmsten finde ich es persönlich aber, dass scheinbar im Verband keinerlei Kompetenz zu Hause ist, was das Fischereirecht oder auch nur die Regularien des VDSF - Bund angeht.

Statt dass der Verband versucht, für Angler negative Folgen zu verhindern, hat er aktiv daran gearbeitet, eine Definition in seinem Sinne (warum auch immer, privater Kleinkrieg steht nach wie vor unwidersprochen im Raum) ändern zu lassen. 
Mit unabsehbaren Folgen, falls eine solche Definition sich im Nachgang bundesweit durchgesetzt hätte.

Da muss dann ein "unseriöses, bildzeitungsähnliches" Medium kommen, um bei der Behörde die Aufgabe des Verbandes zu machen und Rechtssicherheit herzustellen. 

Wenn aber schon unsere Argumentation als "unseriöses Medium" und als rechtliche Laien die Behörde dazu bringt, den Fehler einzusehen und entsprechend zu reagieren....

.........was wäre da erst positiv alles möglich, wenn die Verbände mit ihren Juristen und sonstigen "Fachleuten" da einmal im Sinne der Angler Einfluss auf Behörden oder Gesetzgeber nehmen würden. 

Und das meint beileibe nicht nur das Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen, sondern alle uns Angler betreffenden Dinge.





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> das ist nun einmal die konstruktion, die sich die verbaende fuer gemeinschaftsfischen ausgedacht haben.
> 
> bisher gab es gruppenbildungen nur auf vereinsebene.
> nun kommen die neuen medien mit den uebergreifenden kommunikations- und absprachemoeglichkeiten und schon gibt es gruppenbildungen ausserhalb der bisherigen strukturen.
> ...



Erst mal finde ich es Klasse, dass Du argumentativ an die Sache rangehst. So macht diskutieren Sinn.

Auf den ersten Blick könnte man Deinen Argumenten auch zustimmen, aber:

Vereins- Traditions oder Hegefischen, wie auch immer, sind ja außergewöhnliche Maßnahmen, sprich Eingriffe in das Gewässer, die ohne Organisation so nicht stattgefunden hätten. Oft ist es ja so, dass sich dabei Angler treffen, die nicht alle eine Angelerlaubnis für das betreffende Gewässer haben. Eingeladene Vereine z.B.
Oder aber e geht gezielt auf eine Fischart, die in einem Gewässer einen zu hohen Bestand hat, das klassische Hegefischen also.

Was aber nun mit in den Topf geworfen wird sind Angler, die jeder eine persönliche Angelberechtigung für das Gewässer haben, die Fangbücher besitzen und diese auch pflegen müssen. Außerdem geht es dabei nicht zwingend um eine bestimmte Fischart sondern um zwangloses gemeinsames angeln. Daraus ergibt sich kein erhöhter Druck auf ein Gewässer, insbesondere da ja auch die persönlichen Fangbegrenzungen eingehalten werden müssen.
Private Treffen haben mit einem Gemeinschaftsfischen nichts " gemein " außer der räumlichen Nähe der Angler untereinander. 

Ohne Internet hätten sich 10 Angler an einem Gewässer verteilt oder wären in Tagesabständen dort aufgetaucht. Mit Internet sitzen sie halt am gleichen Tag näher zusammen (profan ausgedrückt).

Für mich ein wesentlicher Unterschied. 

Vergleichend mit dem " normalen öffentlichen Leben " kann man folgendes Beispiel nehmen.

Wenn sich 20 Leute auf dem Marktplatz treffen um z.B. unter sich über Politik zu quatschen so ist dass keine genehmigungspflichtige Versammlung. Haben diese Personen aber ein gemeinsames und ganz spezielles Ziel, welches sie öffentlich und meinungsbildend laut vertreten, so ist das eine genehmigungspflichtige Sache.


----------



## Baitcaster (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich finde es ja schon erstaunlich, wie sich hier 5 Personen aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, über etwas aufregen, was sie garnicht betrifft. Aus den Postings dieser Leute ist zu erkennen, das alles, was der VDSF macht, Müll ist und der der DAV in den Himmel gelobt wird.
Objektive Berichterstattung ist was anderes, genau so die unseriöse Fragestellung einiger User hier.
Wer so angegangen wird, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht mit dem AB reden will. Ich reagiere auch nicht auf die persöhnlichen Anmachen des Prof´s oder der Mods. :q
Unterste Schublade so etwas. Da haben ja schon einige zu gestimmt.:q


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bitte?|bigeyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> @Hendrik,
> 
> Du bist doch im Vorstand hier:
> http://www.anglerverein-fruehauf.de/vorstand.html
> ...





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon erstaunlich, wie sich hier 5 Personen aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, über etwas aufregen, was sie garnicht betrifft. Aus den Postings dieser Leute ist zu erkennen, das alles, was der VDSF macht, Müll ist und der der DAV in den Himmel gelobt wird.
> Objektive Berichterstattung ist was anderes, genau so die unseriöse Fragestellung einiger User hier.
> Wer so angegangen wird, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man nicht mit dem AB reden will. Ich reagiere auch nicht auf die *persöhnlichen Anmachen des Pro*f´s oder der Mods. :q
> Unterste Schublade so etwas. Da haben ja schon einige zu gestimmt.:q






Die Stelle mit der persönlichen Anmache habe ich nicht gefunden . . .#c


Aber wo du schon mal hier bist. Hast du nicht Lust ein paar Fragen zu beantworten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zum Thema pro DAV/contra VDSF:
Wir sind ja nicht schuld daran, was der VDSF oder der DAV und seine  jeweiligen Landesverbände machen.

Darüber berichten werden wir aber selbstverständlich weiterhin.

Und, um dieses "Argument" weiter zu entkräften:
Wir loben auch VDSF - Verbände die vernünftig arbeiten, auch hier im Thread nachzulesen. 

Der Nachbarverband des ASV Hamburg (LFV Schleswig Holstein) wird mehrmals ausdrücklich gelobt.

Könnte der ASV Hamburg bei vernünftiger Arbeit auch sofort haben..........




Zum Thema "persönlich werden":
Mea Culpa, das stimmt.
Nach diversen Äußerungen von Baitcaster (kann ja jeder nachlesen) bin ich da auch gegenüber ihm in gewisser Weise persönlich geworden ...


Davon ab macht HPK/Baitcaster nun wieder ein neues Fass auf, ohne zur Beantwortung seiner letzten Frage Stellung genommen zu haben. 
Daher hier nochmal, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:



> Aber wieder zu den eigentlichen Fakten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Baitcaster:
Interessantes Demokratieverständnis, das du hier an den Tag legst#d#d#d

Es geht mich also nichts an, wenn ein Verband und eine Landesbehörde mir untersagen wollen, mich bei einem Besuch eines anderen Bundeslandes über das Anglerboard mit anderen Anglern dort zum Angeln zu verabreden???
Nur, weil ich in NRW und nicht in Hamburg wohne, darf ich also keine Meinung haben zu dem Schwachsinn, der dort abgeht???
Und noch viel schlimmer: Ich darf diese nocht nicht mal öffentlich äußern, weil es mich ja nichts angeht???

Nutzt Du jetzt diese Gelegenheit, die zur Schau getragene absolute Argumentationsunfähigkeit bzw. -unwilligkeit dieser Leute durch solche Totschlagargumente ("alles, was der VDSF macht, Müll ist und der der DAV in den Himmel gelobt wird") kaschieren zu wollen?

Ich denke mal, jeder, der die Angelegenheit von Anfang an verfolgt hat, kann nachvollziehen, dass im Vorfeld keiner vom AB oder vom Redaktionsteam irgendjemanden "angegangen" hat, sondern von uns stets und ständig die offene Diskussion gesucht und -ja das gebe ich gerne zu- sogar eingefordert wurde (eben weil es die Satzung des verbandes so vorsieht und es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte).

Es jetzt als unsere Schuld darzustellen, dass der DAV mit uns kommuniziert und der VdSF bzw. ASV HH nicht, ist nicht nur ungerechtfertigt, sondern wirkt auf mich eher wie eine billige Ausrede zur Verteidigung derselben. 
Abgesehen davon ist der Landesverband Schleswig-Holstein in Person seines Vorsitzenden durchaus kommunikativ und in dieser Sache engagiert, und das ist ein VdSF-Mitgliedsverband.
Deine These, dass wir alles VdSF-seitige als "Müll" betrachten, ist also nicht nur völlig daneben sondern auch problemlos widerlegbar.

Dass du quasi in einem Nebensatz mir als Mod bzw. meinen Mod-Kollegen auch noch "persönliche Anmache" gegen deine Person unterstellst, zeigt mir deutlich genug, dass es dir hier nur ums Provozieren geht und nicht um sachliche Auseinandersetzung.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ....
> Was aber nun mit in den Topf geworfen wird sind Angler, die jeder eine persönliche Angelberechtigung für das Gewässer haben, die Fangbücher besitzen und diese auch pflegen müssen. Außerdem geht es dabei nicht zwingend um eine bestimmte Fischart sondern um zwangloses gemeinsames angeln.
> ....




zwanglos gemeinsam angeln.
nichts anderes wollen wohl auch die vereine mit ihren gemeinschaftsangeln erreichen.

und dann kam der gesellschaftliche wandel bezueglich umwelt- und tierschutz und die angelverbaende haben die jetzt vorhandenen konstrukte bzgl. gemeinschaftsfischen nach diversen vorwaerts- und rueckwaertsrollen entwickelt.

solche konstrukte koennen nur fuer alle oder keinen gelten.
ansonsten gibt es zu recht unmut auf seiten deren, die sich an die vorschriften halten muessen.

beispiel:
ich rufe in einem forum zu einem zwanglosen anglertreff mit freibier auf.
eine dritte person (z.b. angelgeschaeft) will auch kommen und verspricht eine belohnung von 200EUR fuer den groessten fisch.
ich bin weder der organisator einer veranstaltung, ist ja ein zwanglosen treffen, noch bin ich fuer den wettkampfcharakter verantwortlich.
eigentlich ist niemand verantwortlich fuer irgendetwas.

wie sollen denn jetzt die verbaende reagieren?

zusammengefasst:
mit ihrer logik muessen die verbaende so reagieren, wie es momentan der asvhh vormacht.
deshalb ist der ton hier im forum auch ein wenig unpassend.


----------



## Hanns Peter (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja schon erstaunlich, wie sich hier 5 Personen aus verschiedenen Bundesländern, über etwas aufregen, was sie garnicht betrifft. Aus den Postings dieser Leute ist zu erkennen, das alles, was der VDSF macht, Müll ist und der der DAV in den Himmel gelobt wird.
> Objektive Berichterstattung ist was anderes, genau so die unseriöse Fragestellung einiger User hier.



Moin Zusammen,

ja, auch ich komme aus einem anderen BL und poste hier mit. Über das, was da in HH passiert rege ich mich auch gar nicht auf, aber ...
- wenn diese unsinnige Definitionsverunstaltung Schule macht, dann gibt es bald auch in anderen BL Probleme und die will ich nicht.
- der VDSF macht nicht nur Mist, bei uns in NRW hat er z.B. dafür gesorgt, dass jetzt auch noch jüngere Kinder mit Angeln dürfen.

Zudem finde ich Thomas seine Berichterstattung zu diesem Thema ziemlich umfangreich und informativ. Das diese vll. teilweise etwas subjektiv rüberkommt liegt doch an den übrigen Beteiligten. Ich glaube kaum das die Antworten hier zensiert werden. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und gehört in die eigentliche Diskussion nicht rein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				raubangler schrieb:
			
		

> und dann kam der gesellschaftliche wandel bezueglich umwelt- und tierschutz und die angelverbaende haben die jetzt vorhandenen konstrukte bzgl. gemeinschaftsfischen nach diversen vorwaerts- und rueckwaertsrollen entwickelt.


Diese Definitionen wurden vom VDSF-Bund und den Tierschutzreferenten der Länder (damals zuständig, heute ist Tierschutz Bundessache) in den 9oer Jahren ausgeklüngelt.

Selbst im VDSF hat man teilweise erkannt, dass die heutige Rechtsprechung/Gesetzeslage weiter ist als diese anglerunfreundlichen Definitionen.

Deswegen wurde auf einer VDSF-Bund Versammlung ein Vorschlag eingebracht um diese Definitonen anglerfreundlich zu ändern (ich glaube vor 2 Jahren).

Wurde dann mehrheitlich abgelehnt mit der Begründung, dann ja wieder mit allen Tierschutzrefrenten sprechen zu müssen "und dann weiss man ja nicht was da rauskommt"..

Das nenne ich aktive Verbandsarbeit im Interesse der Angler..


Während zur gleichen in Schleswig Holstein vom Gesetzgeber wieder das Wettischen zugelassen werden soll, weil man den VDSF - Unfug mit der Trennung von (erlaubten) Gemeinschafts/Hegefischen zu (unerlaubten) Wettfischen als nicht mehr haltbar sieht.

Sondern es nur tieschutzgerechtes oder nicht tierschutzgerechtes Angeln gibt.

Während der VDSF-Bund immer noch vor sich herträgt, dass alleine das Wettfischen (also wiegen/mesen der Fische auch nach tierschutzgerechtem Fang) tieschutzwidrig wäre und damit verboten gehört...

Da muss man dann wieder den Landesverband Schleswig Holstein loben, der das nicht verhindern will..

Stellt euch mal vor, was die VDSF - Landesverbände in Bayern oder Baden-Württemberg da machen würden. Die ja auch für das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot und das Nachtangeln sind...





Da ist der DAV (Bund) wirklich um Welten weiter und kämpft auch für das Wettischen ..

Es geht also...





> solche konstrukte koennen nur fuer alle oder keinen gelten.


Eben, und das ist laut Behörde klar: 
Ein privates Treffen ist kein Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Weil eben ein "Gemeinshaftsfischen" laut Definition VDSF-Bund auch den Hegegedanken zu beinhalten hat, was Privatpersonen mangels Fachkenntnis in keinster Weise leisten könnten.

Von daher kann man auch locker einen Unterschied machen:
Es gibt von Vereinen/Verbänden organisierte Gemeinschaftsfischen, laut VDSF zu Hegezwecken.

Diese müssen deshalb angemeldet werden, um Ergebnisse zu protokollieren und auszuwerten.

Treffen privater Angler - wo auch immer ausgemacht - sind eben privat und schon rein fachlich nicht geeignet, Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen und daher auch nicht als Gemeinschafftsfischen zu werten oder anzumelden.




> mit ihrer logik muessen die verbaende so reagieren, wie es momentan der asvhh vormacht.


Ja, mit der anglerunfreundlichen "Logik" mancher Verbände und Funktionäre habe ich meine Schwierigkeiten...




> deshalb ist der ton hier im forum auch ein wenig unpassend.


Der ist mehr als passend:
Wehret den Anfängen, bevor wieder alle Angler drunter leiden müssen!!!






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> beispiel:
> ich rufe in einem forum zu einem zwanglosen anglertreff mit freibier auf.
> eine dritte person (z.b. angelgeschaeft) will auch kommen und verspricht eine belohnung von 200EUR fuer den groessten fisch.
> ich bin weder der organisator einer veranstaltung, ist ja ein zwanglosen treffen, noch bin ich fuer den wettkampfcharakter verantwortlich.
> ...


Doch, verantwortlich für den Wettkampfcharakter ist eindeutig der (gewerbliche) dritte, also das Angelgeschäft, dass sich einbringt. Genau dann und genau in so einem Fall ist es aber ein *organisiertes* Treffen mit eindeutiger -in Deinem Beispiel gewerblicher- Orientierung und kein *zwangloses* Treffen, bei dem es weder um eine bestimmte Fischart noch um einen definierten Erfolg geht, sondern einzig und allein um das gemeinsame Angelerlebnis und den Austausch unter Gleichgesinnten.

Antwort auf Deine Schlussfrage:
Die Verbände sollten (und dürfen) in so einem Fall gar nicht reagieren, weil es sie schlichtweg nichts angeht, wer, wann, wo und mit wem gemeinsam angelt, solange die Betreffenden die sonstigen Fischereibestimmungen einhalten.

Die von Dir angesprochene Logik innerhalb der Verbände erschließt sich mir nur, wenn ich unterstelle, dass ein Verband und seine angeschlossenen Vereine das Ziel einer Exklusivnutzung der vorhandenen Gewässer durch die dort organisierten Mitglieder anstreben und alles außerhalb ihrer Handlungsfähigkeit Entstehende als Bedrohung ihrer höchst persönlichen Interessen ansehen.
Aber das kann ja nicht sein, bzw. wird durch die Verbandssatzung ja ausgeschlossen. Folglich erschließt sich mir im Verhalten des Verbandes (ASV HH) eben keine Logik.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Weil eben ein "Gemeinshaftsfischen" laut Definition VDSF-Bund auch den Hegegedanken zu beinhalten hat, was Privatpersonen mangels Fachkenntnis in keinster Weise leisten könnten.
> ....
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409



was in der konsequenz auf ein verbot von privat organisierten anglertreffs hinauslaeuft.

und hier wollte der asvhh eine bruecke bauen.
brueckenbau war schon immer gefaehrlich....


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> *was in der konsequenz auf ein verbot von privat organisierten anglertreffs hinauslaeuft.
> *
> und hier wollte der asvhh eine bruecke bauen.
> brueckenbau war schon immer gefaehrlich....




Na die Begründung möchte ich sehen . . .

Das ist ja dann ein Eingriff in das Sebstbestimmungsrecht sich frei zu bewegen.

Es wäre Diskriminierung einer bestimmten Personengruppe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> was in der konsequenz auf ein verbot von privat organisierten anglertreffs hinauslaeuft.


EBEN GENAU NICHT!!!

Siehe nochmals mein Posting:


> Eben, und das ist laut Behörde klar:
> Ein privates Treffen ist kein Gemeinschaftsfischen.
> 
> Weil eben ein "Gemeinshaftsfischen" laut Definition VDSF-Bund auch den Hegegedanken zu beinhalten hat, was Privatpersonen mangels Fachkenntnis in keinster Weise leisten könnten.
> ...





*Daher können sich Angler weiterhin wie bisher auch immer privat treffen und angeln..*




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch, verantwortlich für den Wettkampfcharakter ist eindeutig der (gewerbliche) dritte, also das Angelgeschäft, dass sich einbringt.
> ...



die kommen am ende vorbei und druecken jemanden 200 eur in die Hand.
geld verschenken ist nicht verboten.

organisiert haben die gar nichts.
die sind weder fuer die zeit noch den ort noch fuer die personen  verantwortlich.

und nun?
ist nun der erste threadersteller der organisator?
oder das forum selbst?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> beispiel:
> ich rufe in einem forum zu einem zwanglosen anglertreff mit freibier auf.
> eine dritte person (z.b. angelgeschaeft) will auch kommen und verspricht eine belohnung von 200EUR fuer den groessten fisch.
> ich bin weder der organisator einer veranstaltung, ist ja ein zwanglosen treffen, noch bin ich fuer den wettkampfcharakter verantwortlich.
> ...



Nix durcheinanderwerfen

Gemeinschaftliches fischen mit gewerblichem Hintergrund und/oder der Auslobung von Preisen entsprechen nicht der Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischens, sondern der eines Wettfischens. Beides ist vom VdSF als nicht Gesetzeskonform beschrieben. Somit stellt sich die Frage einer Anmeldung bei Treffen solcher Art nicht, denn diese müsste eh´abschlägig beschieden werden. 

Darunter fällt m.M. nach auch gewerbliches Guiding. 

Will man das von Seiten des ASV HH nochmal extra untersagen ( was legitim wäre) so müsste man das aber auch so definieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn es privat ist ist auch nichts zu organisieren.

Da treffen sich privat Angler mit Jahres/Tageskarten am Wasser.

Ob die nun in 2, 5 oder 10 Meter Entfernung, mit oder ohne Absprache am Wasser sind, ist ja vollkomen wurscht. Auch ob es 3, 30 oder 300 sind..

Und da kann man nicht herkommen und solche Treffen als Veranstaltung umdefinieren wollen.

Zu einer Veranstaltung "Gemeinschaftsfischen" im Sinne des Gesetzgebers (siehe Stellungnahme Behörde) sowie des VDSF-Bund gehört nun einmal das Hegeziel, die entsprechende Organisation seitens Vereins/Verbandsgewässerwarte, festgelege Start/Endzeiten dazu, etc...

Das alles trifft auf private Treffen von Anglern am Wasser, egal wo ausgemacht, egal wie viele, eben nicht zu und ist daher nicht anwendbar. 

Und die können sich weiterhin ohne Sorge treffen (jedenfalls an freien Gewässern, bei den Gewässern des ASV Hamburg besteht weiterhin Rechtsunsicherheit und jeder muss fürchten, da den Schein laut den Regularien des ASV abgenommen zu bekommen).

Auch hier ist also der ASV klar anglerunfreundlicher als selbst Gesetzgeber und Behörde, indem er auch privaten Anglern gegen das Gesetz und die Auslegung der Behörde diese Maßnahmen aufdrücken will..


Siehe auch dazu nochmal das Posting 699, in dem ich ja dargelegt habe, dass an diesen Dingen ursächlich der VDSF-Bund schuld ist. 
Dass es aber Verbände wie den Landesverband in Schleswig Holstein oder den DAV-Bund gibt, die das anders sehen und auch anders handhaben..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## gründler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=101




http://www.vdsf.de/  klick auf Fischerei und Naturschutz,dann Gemeinschaftsf.

Da kann man ja mal nachlesen#h


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nix durcheinanderwerfen
> ....



tue ich auch nicht.

ich wollte nur aufzeigen, welche konstellationen entstehen koennen, wenn es dank der privaten gruppenbildung keinen eindeutigen organisator mehr gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> ich wollte nur aufzeigen, welche konstellationen entstehen koennen, wenn es dank der privaten gruppenbildung keinen eindeutigen organisator mehr gibt.


Nochmal:
Das gabs immer, das wirds immer geben und hat gar nichts mit Gemeinschaftsfischen zu tun.

Wer das fordert, kann höchstens im Hinterkopf haben, durch solche Restriktionen (fremde, nicht organisierte) Angler von seinem Gewässer fernzuhalten, um den eigenen (im Verein/Verbamd organisierten) mehr "Spielraum" zu schaffen.

Was wiederum rechtlich nicht so einfach ist, da man ja Karten an Hand der Gewässergröße ausgeben muss..

Das wäre ein Argument für den ASV, das ich jederzeit nachvollziehen könnte.

Dann aber soll der Verband dazu stehen und sich nicht als Vetreter der gesamten Anglerschaft aufspielen, sondern als reiner Interessenvertreter und Besitzstandswahrer seiner Vereine..

Auf dieser Grundlage könntem an dann jederzeit eine neue Diskussion mit dem ASV anfangen - ob die dann "verbandsfreundlicher" wäre, lasse ich mal dahingestellt..


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...
> *Treffen privater Angler - wo auch immer ausgemacht - sind eben privat und schon rein fachlich nicht geeignet, Hegemaßnahmen durchzuführen und daher auch nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu werten oder anzumelden*.
> ...



verabreden sich 20 personen eines taubenzuechtervereins zum angeln, ist es privat.
verabreden sich 20 personen eines angelvereins zum angeln, ist es nicht mehr privat.
hallo, logik??

wer soll denn nun die 20 angler des angelvereins daran hindern, sich auch nur noch 'privat' zu treffen?
oder haben die keine rechte mehr?


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> tue ich auch nicht.
> 
> ich wollte nur aufzeigen, welche konstellationen entstehen koennen, wenn es dank der privaten gruppenbildung keinen eindeutigen organisator mehr gibt.



Es ist ein wenig Schade dass Du dich als einziger traust, hier diese Regelung argumentativ zu befürworte. Meinen Respekt dafür.
Bei aller Hitze des Gefechtes, sollten wir bemüht sein Polemik zu vermeiden. Raubangler steht hier im Moment alleine da. 


Nun Konstrukte kann man immer bilden.

Das ist die Sache mit den 6 Anglern, die sich zu einem nicht meldepflichtigen fischen verabreden, und es kommen noch 4 andere unangemeldet hinzu.

Oder wieviel Abstand einzelne Angler/ Gruppen zueinander halten müssen, um nicht als Gesellschaft zu gelten.

Oder wie will man eine Anmeldeliste anhand von Nicknamen erstellen

usw.

Es gibt als immer was dafür oder dagegen zu konstruieren. 

Was schlußendlich bleibt ist die Frage nach dem Sinn und der rechtmäßigkeit dieser Regelung. Und wie man unbedarfte Angler im Falle einer o.a. Konstellation schützt.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> verabreden sich 20 personen eines taubenzuechtervereins zum angeln, ist es privat.
> verabreden sich 20 personen eines angelvereins zum angeln, ist es nicht mehr privat.
> hallo, logik??
> 
> ...




Klar können sich auch Angler eines Vereins privat treffen. Wieso nicht ? 
Wesentlich ist, ob es ein vom Verein organisiertes Angeln ist, oder nicht. 

20 Arbeitskollegen können sich privat in der Kneipe treffen. Lädt der Arbeitgeber dazu ein, ist es ein Betriebsausflug.
Da hängen ja auch Haftungsfragen dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> 20 Arbeitskollegen können sich privat in der Kneipe treffen. Lädt der Arbeitgeber dazu ein, ist es ein Betriebsausflug.
> Da hängen ja auch Haftungsfragen dran.


Gut dargelegt , sollte jetzt verständlich sein..

Auf die Situation in Hamburg würde dieses Beispiel bedeuten:
Der Arbeitgeber (Verband) will, dass in der Kneipe, wo sich seine Arbeitnehmer treffen (organisierte Angler) durch entsprechende Maßnahmen/Restriktion für alle anderen immer ein Platz für die eigenen Leute freigehalten wird...

Wie im vorigen Posting von mir geschrieben:
Da wäre sogar ein Argument, das ich nachvollziehen kann.

Solange sich dann der Verband nicht als Vertreter der gesamten Anglerschaft aufspielt und mit den Behörden kungelt zum Nachteil aller anderen Angler deswegen, sondern dann - wie der FDP vorgeworfen - auch klar zu seiner Klientelpolitik steht..



> Es ist ein wenig Schade dass Du dich als einziger traust, hier diese Regelung argumentativ zu befürworte. Meinen Respekt dafür.



Dito! Auch meinen Respekt dafür!!




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab macht HPK/Baitcaster nun wieder ein neues Fass auf, ohne zur  Beantwortung seiner letzten Frage Stellung genommen zu haben.
> Daher hier nochmal, damit es nicht in Vergessenheit gerät:


 
   ich weiß ja, dass ich zu dusslig zum lesen bin (nein, nein, derartige  unterstellungen sind natürlich keine beleidigungen xD) - aber, damit  auch leute wie ich die chance haben, der "diskussion" überhaupt noch  folgen zu können - was war denn eigentlich genau die frage?




Honeyball schrieb:


> ... sogar eingefordert wurde (eben weil es die Satzung des verbandes so  vorsieht und es eigentlich selbstverständlich sein sollte).


 
  dass DAS die satzung nicht hergibt, wurde an anderer stelle schon  geschrieben. im übrigen ist es ja auch eine frage, WIE eine frage  gestellt wird bzw. über ein "problem" berichtet wird. und es ist ganz  sicher nicht unobjektiv, wenn hier von mehreren seiten festgestellt wird,  dass dem asv-hh die motivation zur kommunikation schon recht früh  genommen wurde...



> Deine These, dass wir alles VdSF-seitige als "Müll" betrachten, ist also  nicht nur völlig daneben sondern auch problemlos widerlegbar.


  jedenfalls soweit du für dich persönlich sprichst 



Honeyball schrieb:


> Doch, verantwortlich für den Wettkampfcharakter  ist eindeutig der (gewerbliche) dritte, also das Angelgeschäft, dass  sich einbringt.


 
 hm. so. wenn ich also bei einem "gruppenangeln" die bratwürste  spendiere, bin ich verantwortlich, weil mir ein gewerbliches interesse  unterstellt wird? und wenn mein verein beim gruppenangeln preise  auslobt, wäre das dann also verboten. warum wirds trotzdem gemacht? auch  von vdsf-vereinen? 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn es privat ist ist auch nichts zu organisieren.
> 
> Da treffen sich privat Angler mit Jahres/Tageskarten am Wasser.
> 
> ...



eben. und nichts anderes entnehme ich auch den asv-hh-regelungen. diese  verlangen ja u.a. auch eine öffentlich einsehbare teilnehmerliste - dass  also ein solcher foren-treff als gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet wird,  läßt sich doch nun wirklich leicht "umgehen".

wenn man sich bemüht, die stellungnahme des asv-hh einmal "wohlwollend" zu lesen, kann man durchaus zu der schlußfolgerung kommen, dass ein "gemeinschaftsfischen" für ein forum o.ä. lediglich als weitere möglichkeit (mit den dann entsprechenden pflichten) eingeräumt wird, ohne jede forumsveranstaltung -wenn sie denn nicht als gemeinschaftsfischen organisiert wird- als ein solches zu definieren.

im übrigen - wieviele "praktische" probleme hat es denn auf grund der "neuregelungen" denn bisher überhaupt gegeben?

und - wurden denn schonmal "testhalber" gemeinschaftsfischen durch ein forum angemeldet? schließlich wurden hier ja -wenn auch eher ironisch- die behauptungen aufgestellt, dass man dafür im asv-hh organisiert sein müßte und/oder das nur für vereine möglich wäre. mich würde ja mal wirklich interessieren, wie der asv-hh auf eine derartige anfrage reagieren würde (@ivo - mach doch einfach mal^^).


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Dann aber soll der Verband dazu stehen und sich nicht als Vetreter der gesamten Anglerschaft aufspielen, sondern als reiner Interessenvertreter und Besitzstandswahrer seiner Vereine..
> ....



???
wo machen die das denn?

der asvhh vertritt ueber die angelvereine viele organisierte angler (mich uebrigens nicht).
und in deren namen (dafuer wurden sie ueber die vereine beauftragt) handeln und reden die und machen lobbyarbeit bei der politik.

und so schlecht sind die gar nicht mit ihren verbandsgewaessern.
viele vereine leben davon, dass die angler eigentlich im asvhh eintreten wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> wenn man sich bemüht, die stellungnahme des asv-hh einmal "wohlwollend" zu lesen, kann man durchaus zu der schlußfolgerung kommen, dass ein "gemeinschaftsfischen" für ein forum o.ä. lediglich als weitere möglichkeit (mit den dann entsprechenden pflichten) eingeräumt wird, ohne jede forumsveranstaltung -wenn sie denn nicht als gemeinschaftsfischen organisiert wird- als ein solches zu definieren.



Sorry, das stimmt so nicht.

Der ASV wollte (und will?) ausweislich seiner Veröffentlichungen dass *jedes *Treffen - auch private - ab 10 Personen in Verbandsgewässern zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen deklariert werden *MUSS!*

Und das geht aus den von mir genannten Gründen nicht.

Gott sei Dank ist ja für die freien Gewässer inzwischen klar, dass die Behörde das klar anders sieht!


Und es bleiben weiterhin die folgenden Fragen offen:
> Warum unternimmt der Verband gegen Gesetzeslage und in Deutschland allgemeingültige Definitonen den Versuch die Behörde so zu beeinflussen, dass jedes Treffen ab entsprechender Personenzahl als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden MUSS?

> Warum hat der Verband in seinen Veröffentlichungen sich widersprechende Definitionen von Präsident, Präsidiumsmitgliedern und Präsidium??

> Warum beantwortet der Verband diesbezügliche Fragen nicht und verstößt dabei gegen die eigene Satzung (Information der Öffentlichkeit)?

> Warum vertritt der ASV Hamburg eine Meinung, die der Gesetzeslage und der Definition der Behörde widerspricht?

> Warum lügt das gesamte Präsidium in seiner Stellungnahme und lässt diese Lüge selbst nach Nachweis noch öffentlich stehen ohne jeden Kommentar oder Entschuldigung?

> Warum distanziert sich da auch der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein? 

> Warum ist der DAV da komplett anderer Meinung und vertritt diese auch zum Wohle ALLER! Angler?

> Kann oder willl der ASV Hamburg nicht einsehen, sich da komplett verrannt zu haben?

> Kann oder will der ASV Hamburg nicht zugeben, hier reine Klientelpolitik zu betreiben, aber nicht die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft zu vertreten (was nicht ehrenrührig wäre, aber man zugeben sollte..)




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> ???
> wo machen die das denn?


Indem die Verbände als "Anglervertretung" bei der Gesetzgebung mitarbeiten und auf Grund der unsinnigen Defintionen des VDSF-Bund zum Nachteil der Angler in die Gesetzgebung eingreifen..

Zum Beispiel unter aktiver Mitarbeit der jeweiligen Verbände die gesetzlichen  Setzkescherverbote in vielen Ländern, das gesetzliche Rückwurfverbot in Bayern, das  gesetzliche Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg, und, und, und...


Daher muss man hier einschreiten, bevor wieder ein VDSF-(Landes)Verband unsinnige Regelungen und Defintionen durchsetzt, die nachher in Gesetze einfliessen unter denen dann wiederum ALLE Angler zu leiden haben ..


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nochmal konkret:

Wenn ich hier im AB folgendes Posting (z.B. im Zanderkant-Thread) veröffentliche:


> Hallo Jungs, ich bin nächste Woche auf Lehrgang in Hamburg und wollte mein Angelzeug mitnehmen. Am Mittwoch hab ich schon um 16:00 Uhr frei und könnte so ab 17:00 Uhr am Wasser sein. Hat einer 'ne Idee, wo man sich hinstellen könnte? Oder noch besser, hat jemand Zeit und Lust, sich mit mir zu treffen und mir ein paar Tipps zu geben?



Dann bin ich, wenn noch 9 andere Boardies dorthin kommen, schwuppdiwupp entweder im legalen Bereich, wenn jemand ein freies Gewässer vorschlägt, oder der höchst illegale (nach Auffassung des ASV HH) Veranstalter eines unangemeldeten Gemeinschaftsfischens im Verbandsgewässer.
Genau und nur darum geht es in der ganzen Diskussion. Also um einen ganz normalen (Foren-)Vorgang, eine öffentlich vorgetragene aber trotzdem rein private Verabredung, ohne wenn und aber und ohne irgendwelche Zusatzkonstrukte mit Angelgeschäften, Freibier oder mitgebrachten Einweg-Grills und was weiß ich noch.

Warum gibt es dazu im gesamten ASV HH (und auch im VdSF) keinen, der -genauso klipp und klar wie nach entsprechendem Nachfragen unsererseits die Pressesprecherin der zuständigen Behörde- sagt, dass dies natürlich *kein* Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne der Verbandsregeln darstellt?

Oder von mir aus auch die Antwort: Nein, das wollen wir nicht, weil sowas schnell ausartet und der Tier- und Umweltschutz dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. 

Was ist so schwer daran, diese Frage zu beantworten???#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> ich weiß ja, dass ich zu dusslig zum lesen bin (nein, nein, derartige  unterstellungen sind natürlich keine beleidigungen xD) - aber, damit  auch leute wie ich die chance haben, der "diskussion" überhaupt noch  folgen zu können - was war denn eigentlich genau die frage?
> 
> 
> .



Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3008306&postcount=436

Aber er beantwortet keine Fragen, bzw. geht nicht in den Dialog. 


Ach so, und ja. Es gab eine in einem Forum öffentlich gemachte Verbredung zum privaten Fischen. Prompt tauchten an dem Tag und an dem Ort (ich meine) 6 Fischereiaufseher gemeinsam auf. Leider waren (ich meine wieder) nur 8 Angler anwesend. 
Das war aber ganz zu Anfang, noch bevor die Sache so richtig an die Öffentlichkeit kam. Ich denke im Moment traut sich ( zu Recht ) keiner da ran. 
Da haben wir auch irgendwo drüber berichtet, ist mir aber jetzt zu mühsam das für Dich rauszusuchen.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist ein wenig Schade dass Du dich als einziger traust, hier diese Regelung argumentativ zu befürworte.
> ....



tue ich doch gar nicht.
ich will nur aufzeigen, dass die verbaende nur so, wie der asvhh, auf die herausforderung der neuen medien reagieren koennen, wenn sie denn nicht ihre bisherigen regelungen komplett ueber bord schmeissen wollen.

und deren argumentationsketten sind stringent.
da muss man erst einmal in unserer gruendeutschen welt ersatz fuer schaffen, der nicht auf allgemeine angelverbote hinauslaeuft.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> tue ich doch gar nicht.
> ich will nur aufzeigen, dass die verbaende nur so, wie der asvhh, auf die herausforderung der neuen medien reagieren koennen, wenn sie denn nicht ihre bisherigen regelungen komplett ueber bord schmeissen wollen.



Auf die Herausforderung der Neuen Medien kann man z.B. auch mit Kommunikation reagieren. Das kann man sich sogar zu Nutze machen, wenn man nur will. 

Und selbst wenn man im Internet eine Gefahr für wasauchimmer sehen will, dann kann man Regelungen so verfassen, dass sie genau diese Gefahren abdeckt und nicht eine kollektive und durchaus unausgegorene Regelung erfinden. Obwohl das natürlich zunächst einfacher ist. 

Man müsste sich eigentlich nur genau an die vom VdSF Bundesverband veröffentlichte Stellungnahme zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen halten und hätte damit alle möglichen Gefahren abgedeckt, ohne die gesamte Anglerschaft in eine solche Rechtsunsicherheit zu stürzen. 

( Nachsatz) Die vom VdSF Bund veröffentlichte Stellungnahme ist nach der neuesten Rechtsprechung auch überarbeitungswürdig, aber zur Zeit eben auf Verbandsebene Stand der Dinge.


----------



## Honeyball (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

und genau darin widerspreche ich Dir!
Kein Verband muss auf diese "Herausforderung" in irgendeiner Form im Vorfeld reagieren und schon gar nicht (als Verband) zu Ungunsten der Betroffenen.
Abgesehen davon, dass hier eine Verbandsregellage geschaffen wurde, die gegen geltendes Recht verstößt.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



ivo schrieb:


> Welche Regelungen? Der Verband hat angst an Macht und Einfluss zu verlieren nichts weiter ist das. #d#d#d
> Er sieht Foren als Konkurrenz an.




konkurrenz? 
in welchem bereich?

das ist ein verein der vereine und keine kommunikationsplattform.

der verband und die vereine haben die gewaesser.
nur deshalb haben sie ueberhaupt mitglieder.
konkurrenz kannst du denen nur ueber die gewaesser machen.


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry, das stimmt so nicht.
> 
> Der ASV wollte (und will?) ausweislich seiner Veröffentlichungen dass *jedes *Treffen - auch private - ab 10 Personen in Verbandsgewässern zu einem Gemeinschaftsfischen deklariert werden *MUSS!*



wo steht das?



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel von vielen.
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3008306&postcount=436
> 
> ...



spar dir die mühe... auch wenn man mir ja ständig nachhilfe geben will - ich habe davon gelesen...

aber zum oberen - ich meinte nicht, auf welche provokationen jemand reagieren sollte, sondern welche FRAGEN nicht beantwortet wurden...

zum unteren: auch hier war die frage nach tatsächlichen erfahrungen, nicht nach irgendwelchen verabredungen, die keine gemeinschaftsfischen waren...

so wie honeyball schreibt, würde die unterstellte forderung wohl tatsächlich der rechtslage widersprechen - das bekommt man zum einen aber nur dadurch heraus, in dem man einen rechtsstreit auch "provoziert" und zum anderen trifft das eben auch nur dann zu, wenn der verband wirklich etwas derart geregelt hätte... siehe meine frage an thomas...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> wo steht das?


In den immer noch veröffentlichten Postings des Präsidenten des ASV (Links dazu findest Du unten in den verlinkten Artikeln  zum Thema) sowie in der Stellungnahme (inkl. der nachgewiesenen Lüge)..



> sondern welche FRAGEN nicht beantwortet wurden


> Warum unternimmt der Verband gegen Gesetzeslage und in Deutschland allgemeingültige Definitonen den Versuch die Behörde so zu beeinflussen, dass jedes Treffen ab entsprechender Personenzahl als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden MUSS?

> Warum hat der Verband in seinen Veröffentlichungen sich widersprechende Definitionen von Präsident, Präsidiumsmitgliedern und Präsidium??

> Warum beantwortet der Verband diesbezügliche Fragen nicht und verstößt dabei gegen die eigene Satzung (Information der Öffentlichkeit)?

> Warum vertritt der ASV Hamburg eine Meinung, die der Gesetzeslage und der Definition der Behörde widerspricht?

> Warum lügt das gesamte Präsidium in seiner Stellungnahme und lässt diese Lüge selbst nach Nachweis noch öffentlich stehen ohne jeden Kommentar oder Entschuldigung?

> Warum distanziert sich da auch der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein? 

> Warum ist der DAV da komplett anderer Meinung und vertritt diese auch zum Wohle ALLER! Angler?

> Kann oder willl der ASV Hamburg nicht einsehen, sich da komplett verrannt zu haben?

> Kann oder will der ASV Hamburg nicht zugeben, hier reine Klientelpolitik zu betreiben, aber nicht die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft zu vertreten (was nicht ehrenrührig wäre, aber man zugeben sollte..)




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


PS:
Danke, dass ich immer wieder die Möglichkeit bekomme, diese Fragen nicht in Vergessenheit geraten zu lassen ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Damit das wieder mal da steht und man nicht immer den Link klicken muss (wobei sich der letzte Absatz ja erledigt hat, da die Behörde da inzwischen klar und eindeutig Stellung bezogen hat im Gegensatz zum ASV Hamburg)):




> Ich rate davon ab, diesen Beschluß zu verteufeln, wenn es eine logische Erklärung dafür gibt, ist alles OK.


Genau das schrieb ich ja auch gleich am Beginn des Artikels im Magazin:
Dass man ja nur durch das mauern des Verbandes und der Behörde gezwungen wird, auf Grund von Recherchen seine Schlüsse zu ziehen.

Gerne daher hier einfach mal in Kurzform Gesetze und Fakten/Zeitabläufe, was *nachweisbar* recherchiert wurde:
Bis 2007 stand sogar ausdrücklich das Wort "Wettkampfangeln" im Hamburger Gesetz.

Nach der Änderung wurde das Wort verändert von Wett- in Gemeinschaftsangeln (nach vorliegender Mail der Behörde an einen Angler eine "rein redaktionelle", nicht inhaltliche Änderung..).

Also ist die Intention des Gesetzes klar:
*Es geht im Gesetz dem Gesetzgeber um Veranstaltungen mit Wettkampfcharakter.*

Das wurde nachweisbar von der Hamburger Behörde so auch vertreten bis zum 05. Mai 2010.

Erst nach Nachfragen von Anglern beim ASV Hamburg, welcher dann behauptete, auf Grund der Vorgaben/Definition der Behörde diesen Vorstandsbeschluß gefasst zu haben, änderte auch die Behörde plötzlich ihre Meinung und Definition, so dass dies ab da dann auch zu den Aussagen des ASV Hamburg passte.

Auf unsere Nachfragen beim Verband diesbezüglich kam bisher nur diese ominöse "Stelllungnahme" des ASV - Präsidiums.

In der zum einen nachweisbar gelogen und verschleiert wurde (Schonhaken), zum anderen auf Grund dieses Schreibens weiterhin die Möglichkeit besteht, in Verbandsgewässern aus privaten Treffen ab 10 Leuten ein ungenehmigtes Gemeinschaftsfischen zu "konstruieren".

Was auch nachweisbar bei Kontrollen durch den ASV versucht wurde, so umzusetzen.

*Wenn der ASV das tatsächlich anders sieht, ist nichts einfacher als eine klare Aussage statt sich widersprechender Stellungnahmen und Veröffentlichungen. *

Dass sich nämlich auch der ASV Hamburg an die Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen hält, wie das auch bundesweit bei VDSF - Landesverbänden und Gesetzgebern üblich ist:
In Anlehnung an die Definition des VDSF - Bund, nach der private Treffen ohne weiterführenden Charakter eben kein Gemeinschaftsfischen sind, unabhängig von der Personenzahl.

Das Gleiche gilt für die Behörde (die ja sich widersprechende Aussagen vor oder nach dem 05. Mai 2010 macht):
Eine klare Aussage was nun gilt, auf welcher Rechtsgrundlage und wie sich Angler dann davor schützen können, unbeabsichtigt oder gar gegen ihren Willen zu einer Gruppe gezählt zu werden.


Wir werden dran bleiben, und je nach Aussage der Behörde das auch vom Senat überprüfen lassen, ob es tatsächlich der Willle des Senates ist, Angler schlechter zu stellen als andere Bürger (denn kein Kindergarten, Seniorenheim oder keine Touristengruppe muss sich irgendwo anmelden, wenn sie an den freien Gewässern mit mehr als 19 Personen unterwegs sind. Laut Aussage der Behörde (Mail liegt vor) wird jetzt auf einmal nämlich die Natur an den Ufern ab 20 Personen (jedenfalls wenn sie Angler sind) gefährdet)..).


Mit solch klaren und eindeutigen Aussagen seitens des ASV wäre dann alles geklärt für die Verbandsgewässer und es gäbe auch keine Chance mehr, private Kleinkriege auf dem Rücken der Angler auszutragen.

Über nichts würden wir uns mehr freuen - und ihr könnt euch sicher sein:
*Wenn sowas eindeutliges zur Klarstellung kommt, würde ich diesbezüglich sogar jetzt noch Lobeshymnen auf den ASV singen!!*

Und das Gleiche gilt für die freien Gewässer:
Auch hier haben die Angler Anspruch auf klare, eindeutige und rechtssichere Aussagen seitens der Behörde.

Wir bleiben da auf jeden Fall dran......






*Die Zusammenfassung der bisherigen Informationen im Julimagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html

*Die Fortsetzung im Augustmagazin:*
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/asv-hamburg-und-das-chaos-geht-weiter.html

*Diskussion im Forum und Neues seit Veröffentlichung des Magartikels:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=191652&page=35

*Eine "Antwort" des Präsidenten des VDSF-Bund:*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3006211&postcount=386


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In den immer noch veröffentlichten Postings des Präsidenten des ASV sowie in der Stellungnahme (inkl. der nachgewiesenen Lüge)..



danke für deine prompte antwort - ich hab leider nach langem und ausführlichem suchen auf der verbandsseite immernoch nix gefunden -.-

zu deinen fragen... einige wären sicherlich nicht schwer zu beantworten, allerdings stellen sich die meisten für mich ebenfalls lediglich als unterstellungen dar... gibt´s denn für die erste frage z.b. beweise? nur weil "die behörde" in ihrer ersten antwort eine falsche auffassung vertreten hat, läßt das doch nicht zwingend den vorgeworfenen schluß zu - ?

naja, wie auch immer... natürlich ist es gut und wichtig, wenn fehlentwicklungen verhindert werden. die art und weise bleibt für mich trotzdem fraglich, genauso wie die wirkliche motivation, dieses thema derart zu bemühen.
leider befürchte ich, dass nur mit -teilweise völlig unhaltbaren- vorwürfen und provokationen hier eine lösung im sinne der anglerschaft erreicht wird - zumal sich eben für mich persönlich das problem inzwischen gar nicht (mehr) stellt...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> gibt´s denn für die erste frage z.b. beweise? nur weil "die behörde" in ihrer ersten antwort eine falsche auffassung vertreten hat, läßt das doch nicht zwingend den vorgeworfenen schluß zu - ?


War ja ein "bisschen" anders:
Zuerst vertrat die Behörde nachgewiesen die gleiche Meinung wie jetzt nach der Klarstellung.
Und zwar bis zum 05.05. 2010

Erst nach der Diskussion im Forum vom ASV änderte dann plötzlich nachgewiesen die Behörde die bisher vertretene Meinung zu Ungusten der Angler, und zwar nach dem 05.05. 2010 (seltsam, gelle?).

Und dann wiederum erst nach unseren Fragen und juristischen Anmerkungen (alles veröffentlicht) änderte die Behörde dann wiederum ihre Meinung in die jetzt gültige, in der klar gemacht wird, dass private Treffen (auch in Foren ausgemachte) eben keinesfalls nach hamburgischem Recht als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu sehen sind (obwohl es ja eigentlich wohl eher die Aufgabe eines "Angler"verbandes wäre, da für Klarheit zu sorgen, als unsere)..

Und da loben wir die Behörde ausdrücklich für die klare und eindeutige Stellungnahme!!

Und auch gerade auch deswegen unsere leider nach wie vor unbeantworteten Fragen:
> Warum unternimmt der Verband gegen Gesetzeslage und in Deutschland allgemeingültige Definitonen den Versuch die Behörde so zu beeinflussen, dass jedes Treffen ab entsprechender Personenzahl als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet werden MUSS?

> Warum hat der Verband in seinen Veröffentlichungen sich widersprechende Definitionen von Präsident, Präsidiumsmitgliedern und Präsidium??

> Warum beantwortet der Verband diesbezügliche Fragen nicht und verstößt dabei gegen die eigene Satzung (Information der Öffentlichkeit)?

> Warum vertritt der ASV Hamburg eine Meinung, die der Gesetzeslage und der Definition der Behörde widerspricht?

> Warum lügt das gesamte Präsidium in seiner Stellungnahme und lässt diese Lüge selbst nach Nachweis noch öffentlich stehen ohne jeden Kommentar oder Entschuldigung?

> Warum distanziert sich da auch der Landesverband Schleswig Holstein? 

> Warum ist der DAV da komplett anderer Meinung und vertritt diese auch zum Wohle ALLER! Angler?

> Kann oder willl der ASV Hamburg nicht einsehen, sich da komplett verrannt zu haben?

> Kann oder will der ASV Hamburg nicht zugeben, hier reine Klientelpolitik zu betreiben, aber nicht die Interessen der gesamten Anglerschaft zu vertreten (was nicht ehrenrührig wäre, aber man zugeben sollte..)




Die Links zu den Postings des Präsidenten im Forum des ASV findest Du genauso im Artikel wie den von der Stellungnahme, die sich zum einen selber widerspricht und in der das gesamte Präsidium nach wie vor unwidersprochen die nachgewiesene Lüge stehen lässt.




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Links zu den Postings des Präsidenten im Forum des ASV findest Du genauso im Artikel wie den von der Stellungnahme, die sich zum einen selber widerspricht und in der das gesamte Präsidium nach wie vor unwidersprochen die nachgewiesene Lüge stehen lässt.



natürlich. 

zu der behörde kann ich nix sagen, die folgerungen liegen nahe, aber an anderer stelle werden schnell mal beiträge wegen "übler nachrede" (im übrigen häufig fernab jedweden juristischen definitionen) gerügt... ^^

auf die postings im forum gebe ich nen feuchten..., über die qulität des präsidiums des asv-hh habe ich mich an anderer stelle auch schon ausgelassen (natürlich betrifft das nicht alle mitglieder...)

was ich als "verbindlich" ansehe, ist lediglich die stellungnahme - und diese läßt sich sehr wohl so auslegen, dass ich auch mit 50 anglern an nem verbansgewässer nicht unter die definition des asv-hh vom ga falle - von daher... |rolleyes

rein rechtlich kann nur die mv des asv-hh an dem beschluß etwas ändern - genau wie in anderen bl die mv der entsprechenden verbände - oder es wird halt eine prüfung im einzelfall provoziert...

da die vereine das problem wohl so nicht sehen (wollen) wird es also im ergebnis wirklich wenig bringen, wenn wir uns hier die köppe heißdiskutieren.


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Erst nach der Diskussion im Forum vom ASV änderte dann plötzlich nachgewiesen die Behörde die bisher vertretene Meinung zu Ungusten der Angler, und zwar nach dem 05.05. 2010 (seltsam, gelle?).
> ....



'der angler'?
sprichst du fuer alle?
das, was du dem asvhh vorwirfst, machst du nun selbst.

die vereine vertreten die interessen der organisierten angler.
der verband die interessen der vereine.
und das alles hoechst demokratisch.

kann es sein, das die organisierten angler etwas anders ticken, als du dir das wuenschst?

das sind dieselben angler, die auch solche dinge wie eine fliegenfischerpruefung gutheissen.
die mit klauen die fischereischeinpflicht verteidigen.
die kleinen kindern die angel wegnehmen und sich dabei wichtig aufpusten.
und die vermutlich auch anglergruppen aus irgendwelchen foren an's leder wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> auf die postings im forum gebe ich nen feuchten...,


Die sind vom Präsidenten offiziell im offiziellen Forum des  ASV Hamburg als Stellungnahme zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen deklariert. Wenn man darauf "nen feuchten" gibt, was der Präsident da offiziell von sich gibt, musst Du auch auf alles andere vom Präsidenten oder Präsidium "einen feuchten" geben..

Ich jedoch nehme solche Äußerungen von Funktionären aus schlechter Erfahrung durchaus ernst..




> und diese läßt sich sehr wohl so auslegen, dass ich auch mit 50 anglern an nem verbansgewässer nicht unter die definition des asv-hh vom ga falle - von daher


Die lässt sich halt auch anders auslegen, daher auch unsere Nachfrage:
Um Verbindlichkeit zu schaffen..
Woran der ASV scheinbar ja im Gegensatz zur Behörde nicht interessiert ist, obwohls wie sowohl die Behörde wie auch der schleswig holsteinische VDSF-Landesverband zeigt, sehr einfach möglich wäre...



> 'der angler'?
> sprichst du fuer alle?


Nein - um Gottes Willen..

Wenn aber allen Anglern Restriktionen aufgedrückt werden sollen, ist es einfache Logik, in diesem Falle von "den Anglern" zu sprechen..



> die auch solche dinge wie eine fliegenfischerpruefung gutheissen....,
> ....die mit klauen die fischereischeinpflicht verteidigen


Da mit entsprechenden Kursen gutes Geld umgesetzt wird, kann man wohl davon ausgehen, dass die Verbände das weiterhin wider besseren Wissens oder auch guten Glaubens verteidigen werden..




> kann es sein, das die organisierten angler etwas anders ticken, als du dir das wuenschst?


Sein kann alles.

Aber nach meinen Erfahrungen, vielen Gesprächen etc. gehe ich eher davon aus, dass die Funktionäre so ticken, nicht die Angler.

Schliesslich sind die Angler ja meist gezwungenermaßen über die Vereine in den Verbänden, und nicht weil sies toll finden..

Und daher kommt auch die "demokratische Legitimation":
Die Funktionäre aus den Vereinsvorständen werden in die Verbände gewählt, nicht weil sie so toll oder kompetent sind, sondern weil leider die meisten Angler sich einen Dreck drum scheren (Frage an mich bei einem Telefonat mit der Behörde: Was qualifiziert eigentlich jemanden, einem solchen Verband vorzustehen? Meine Antwort: Es braucht keine Qualifikation, der wird gewählt. Antwort darauf: aaaahjaa....) und sich nur nachher "melden", wenn wieder mal ein Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist (Setzkescherverbot, Nachtangelverbot, Rückwurfverbot, Wettangelverbot etc.)..

Zudem gibt es ja Alternativen, die leider zu wenig wahrgenommen werden:
Verbandsaustritt oder Verbandswechsel..

Nur dadurch könnte man in meinen Augen die Verbandsfunktionäre noch in Bewegung bringen.




> rein rechtlich kann nur die mv des asv-hh an dem beschluß etwas ändern - genau wie in anderen bl die mv der entsprechenden verbände - oder es wird halt eine prüfung im einzelfall provoziert...
> 
> da die vereine das problem wohl so nicht sehen (wollen) wird es also im ergebnis wirklich wenig bringen, wenn wir uns hier die köppe heißdiskutieren.


Vollkommen richtig.
Aber es bringt eben schon was, wenn man sich da "die Köpfe heiss diskutiert" und nachfragt.
Zumindest die Behörde hat deswegen eindeutig klar gestellt, dass nach hamburgischem Fischereirecht private Treffen von Privatpersonen definitiv NICHT als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden können - und wenn das der ASV noch so gerne so hätte und egal wie viele Personen es sind.

Und genau deswegen werden wir weiter dran bleiben.

Und genau deswegen ist es gut, dass es heute solche Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten gibt, dass nicht mehr wie früher die Funktionäre sowas in ihren Hinterzimmern auskungeln können und alle dann damit leben müssen..







> aber an anderer stelle werden schnell mal beiträge wegen "übler nachrede" (im übrigen häufig fernab jedweden juristischen definitionen) gerügt... ^^


Ich stehe zu unseren Recherchen und den Folgerungen, und bin jederzeit nur zu gerne bereit, das auch gerichtlich klären zu lassen.




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> viele vereine leben davon, dass die angler eigentlich im asvhh eintreten wollen.



Hi Raubangler,

nicht der Angler oder der Verein wollen in diesen Verband, die Angler oder Vereine haben kein eigenes Gewässer und sind gezwungenermaßen dazu genötigt in diesen Verband einzutreten um ein oder mehrere Gewässer dem Mitglied anbieten zu können. Sonst macht es doch keinen Sinn jemanden Geld für nichts zu geben.

Die Vereine selbst sind zwar über den asvhh organisiert, finden aber keine Mittel sich gegen deren Zwangsvorgaben zu wehren obwohl dies so einfach ist.

Alle Vereine reichen zum Jahresende 2010 ihre Kündigung zum ASVHH-Verband ein. 
Watt meinze wie die kuschen werden???

Klar läuft man hier Gefahr im Jahr 2011 kein Gewässer zu besitzen, aber es gibt die Möglichkeit den DAV dort zu stärken und wenn in HH der ASV Pleite geht, weil die nicht auf ihre Mitglieder eingehen, dann wird die Masse sich durchsetzen können und die Stadt wird als der Verpächter die Gewässer anderweitig vergeben? 
Bewegt die Gelder, bewegt ihr die Machtverhältnisse.

Die andere Alternative ist: zieht zum Rhein, da ist es auch sehr schön


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich stehe zu unseren Recherchen und den Folgerungen, und bin jederzeit nur zu gerne bereit, das auch gerichtlich klären zu lassen.



hierfür bedürfte es einen Präzedenzfall, glaub ich, über den man eine Feststellungsklage einriechen könnte? 

Erst mit einer richterlichen Untersuchung und einem Urteil hat man darüber Fakten und bekommt Rechtssicherheit und somit Rechtsklarheit. Alles was wir als Nichtjuristen darüber Beschließen oder Philoso4ieren sind leider keine Fakten die diesen Verband binden werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> hierfür bedürfte es einen Präzedenzfall, glaub ich, über den man eine Feststellungsklage einriechen könnte?


Der ASV müsste mich (gerne) anzeigen oder abmahnen..
Ich selber kann da nix machen..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> ....
> Alle Vereine reichen zum Jahresende 2010 ihre Kündigung zum ASVHH-Verband ein.
> Watt meinze wie die kuschen werden???
> ....



die vereine SIND der asvhh.
sollen die sich selbst kuendigen um sich selbst zu aergern?

die vereine koennen per beschluss den verband (ist nur ein verein) aufloesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Stimmt so nicht:
Selbstverständlich kann jeder Verein aus dem Verband austreten..

Es müssen dabei laut Satzung des Verbandes nur die entsprechenden Fristen und Wege eingehalten werden.

Das kann übrigens auch jeder einzelne Angler, sofern Vereinsmitglied, bei seinem Verein beantragen. Indem es dieses Thema (Verbandsaustritt oder -wechsel) einfach bei seinem Vereinsvorstand auf die Tagesordnung setzen lässt.

Findet sich dann eine Mehrheit für einen Verbandsaustritt oder einen Verbandswechsel bei der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung des Vereines (nächste Hauptversammlung oder außerordentliche Sitzung), MUSS das der Vereinsvorstand auch machen, ob er will oder nicht...

Dazu gibts auch einen Artikel im Magazin:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Und wir arbeiten an einem Vergleich der beiden Dachverbände im Bund, dass man schauen kann, welcher Verband einem eher liegt mit seiner Politik. Der erste Teil wurde schon veröffentlicht und vergleicht die beiden Satzungen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Stimmt so nicht:
> Selbstverständlich kann jeder Verein aus dem Verband austreten..
> ....



natuerlich kann jeder verein aus dem asvhh (der verband ist auch nur ein verein) austreten.

aber wozu?
die vereine sind der verband und bestimmen das personal und den weg.
somit sollte man doch annehmen, dass die politik des asvhh auch die politik der vereine ist.

und ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass in den vereinen genuegend leute sitzen, die gleiches 'anglerversammlungsrecht' fuer alle fordern und somit vollumfaenglich die position des asvhh unterstuetzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> gleiches 'anglerversammlungsrecht'


Gibts ja schon, kann jeder, darf jeder, schon seit jeher und ganz problemlos, sofern man sich privat trifft. Egal wo ausgemacht, egal mit wie vielen Anglern.. Da gabs und gibts weder ein Problem noch irgendeinen Handlungsbedarf.

Das stellt ja auch die Behörde eindeutig klar.

Von daher brauchts da keine Forderung danach und auch keine Umdefinierung von Begriffen gegen das geltende Gesetz wie vom ASV vorangetrieben und ist von daher ist das auch kein Argument für oder gegen den Verbleib in einem Verband.....

Daher möchte ich nochmal gerne die Gelegenheit nutzen, um auf die beiden Artikel im Magazin aufmerksam zu machen:

Wie kann ich als einzelner Angler meinen Vereinsvorstand dazu bringen, etwas beim Verband zu ändern:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Ein Vergleich der beiden Dachverbände im Bund, dass man schauen kann, welcher Verband einem eher liegt mit seiner Politik. Der erste Teil wurde schon veröffentlicht und vergleicht die beiden Satzungen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke Martin:
Kurz und knapp - aber treffend - zusammen gefasst..

Und daher wehren sich die Angler in den Vereinen meist zu wenig bzw. erst dann, wenns wieder zu spät ist..


Für die, welche sich trotzdem engagieren wollen:

Wie kann ich als einzelner Angler meinen Vereinsvorstand dazu bringen, etwas beim Verband zu ändern:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Ein Vergleich der beiden Dachverbände im Bund, dass man schauen kann, welcher Verband einem eher liegt mit seiner Politik. Der erste Teil wurde schon veröffentlicht und vergleicht die beiden Satzungen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Raubangler, glaubst Du ernsthaft, dass Vereine die Interessen der Angler ausreichend vertreten???
> 
> Ich empfehle Dir, mal ans Wasser zu gehen und dich unter den Anglern umzuhören, wie weit es mit der Zufriedenheit bestellt ist. Die meisten Angler sind zwangsorganisiert, weil sie sonst keinen Gewässerzugang hätten.
> 
> Denk mal drüber nach



wer am wasser reden kann, kann dieses auch auf einer mitgliederversammlung tun.
wer das nicht wahrnimmt, nun ja....

wobei es speziell in hamburg mit den freien gewaessern wenig veranlassung gibt, sich 'zwangsorganisieren' zu lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> wer am wasser reden kann, kann dieses auch auf einer mitgliederversammlung tun.
> *wer das nicht wahrnimmt, nun ja....*


Mein Reden!!!!

Wie kann ich als einzelner Angler meinen Vereinsvorstand dazu bringen, etwas beim Verband zu ändern oder den Verband zu wechseln:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Ein Vergleich der beiden Dachverbände im Bund, dass man schauen kann, welcher Verband einem eher liegt mit seiner Politik. Der erste Teil wurde schon veröffentlicht und vergleicht die beiden Satzungen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html






> wobei es speziell in hamburg mit den freien gewaessern wenig veranlassung gibt, sich 'zwangsorganisieren' zu lassen.


Du kennst doch den Spruch, dass die Trauben, die am höchsten hängen, immer die süssesten sind? 

Und sowohl die Vereine wie auch der Verband haben eben für Angler attraktive Gewässer gepachtet. 
So dass derjenige, der in diesen angeln will, eben über den jeweiligen Verein auch VDSF-Zwangsmitglied werden muss - Und damit auch den VDSF-Landeverband ASV Hamburg bezahlen muss über seinen Mitgliedsbeitrag beim Verein!..

Da aber in Zukunft die Gewässer der Stadt Hamburg nicht wie bisher einfach  an die Vereine oder den Verband weiterverpachtet werden sollen, sondern jedesmal neu öffentlich ausgeschrieben, wird es interessant werden zu sehen, in wie weit sich da dann Veränderungen ergeben.

Wenn dann vielleicht manches Gewässer den Vereinen oder Verbänden auf einmal nicht mehr zur Pacht zur Verfügung steht..






*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> die vereine SIND der asvhh.
> sollen die sich selbst kuendigen um sich selbst zu aergern?


 Du magst zwar im eigentlichem Sinn Recht haben, aber die Vereine *sind* nicht der asvhh sondern sie *bilden* diesen durch ihre Deligierten den Verband.
Dieser Verband besitzt eine Satzung und Rechte, die Vereine haben sich diesen Rechten durch Verträge den Satzungsvorlagen unterworfen. 
An einem Forellenteich kann ich kommen und gehen wie ich lustig bin, aus einem Verein/Verband nicht. 



> die vereine koennen per beschluss den verband (ist nur ein verein) aufloesen.


Und Du meinst dieser Beschlussantrag kommt jemals durch den Vorstand auf die Tagesordnung? #q

Wie, dieser Verband ist nur ein Verein? Versteh ich jetzt nicht.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wie, dieser Verband ist nur ein Verein? Versteh ich jetzt nicht.....


Auch ein Verband ist rechtlich/organisatorisch nur ein (meist eingetragener) Verein.


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



raubangler schrieb:


> wer am wasser reden kann, kann dieses auch auf einer mitgliederversammlung tun.
> wer das nicht wahrnimmt, nun ja....



das mit den Vereinen und dem Verband in HH hab ich jetzt durch lesen verstanden. Wußte ich ja auch schon.... egal.

Aber meinst Du nicht das es einen Unterschied gibt  zwischen einem Gespräch unter sich und sich vor einem Publikum vorne hinzustellen und ne Rede zu halten? 
Ich weis das es hier Unterschiede gibt, dehalb labern auch viele vor und nach einer Versammlung mehr wie in der Versammlung. Motzen ist einfacher als einen Vortrag zu halten.


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch ein Verband ist rechtlich/organisatorisch nur ein (meist eingetragener) Verein.



ja, das wußte ich, ich habs nur falsch gelesen und verstanden. Danke


----------



## raubangler (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> ....
> Aber meinst Du nicht das es einen Unterschied gibt  zwischen einem Gespräch unter sich und sich vor einem Publikum vorne hinzustellen und ne Rede zu halten?
> Ich weis das es hier Unterschiede gibt, dehalb labern auch viele vor und nach einer Versammlung mehr wie in der Versammlung. Motzen ist einfacher als einen Vortrag zu halten.



auch wenn man keine eigenen reden halten kann, muss man nicht jeden murks absegnen.
und jeder murks in den vereinen (nachtangelverbot hier, fliegenfischerscheinpflicht da) wurde mehrheitlich(!!) beschlossen.

wobei sich da dann auch die frage stellt, ob es nicht eine wirkliche mehrheit in den vereinen fuer diesen murks gibt.
ich vermute schon fast, ja.

und die verbaende dieser murks-vereine dieser murks-angler koennen nicht besser sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da hast Du sicherlich nicht unrecht, dass das mehrheitlich beschlossen wurde.

Wir alle kennen ja aber unsere "Vereinsversammlungen":
Am besten alles abnicken, bevor man tatsächlich selber noch was tun müsste..

Nachgedacht wird da garantiert eher selten.

Eben weil man meist ja nur im Verein ist, um ans Gewässer zu kommen - und damit auch im Verband "zwangsverpflichtet" wird.

Weswegen ich genau deswegen bei Deiner folgenden Anmerkung das Gegenteil vermute, dass es nämlich schlichtes "nichtkümmern" ist, aber beileibe keine wirkliche mehrheitliche Zustimmung:


> wobei sich da dann auch die frage stellt, ob es nicht eine wirkliche mehrheit in den vereinen fuer diesen murks gibt.
> ich vermute schon fast, ja







> und die verbaende dieser murks-vereine dieser murks-angler koennen nicht besser sein.


Und damit hast Du leider sehr recht!!

Daher:
Wie kann ich als einzelner Angler meinen Vereinsvorstand dazu bringen, etwas beim Verband zu ändern oder den Verband zu wechseln:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben-archiv/august-2010/angler-wehrt-euch-leitfaden.html

Ein Vergleich der beiden Dachverbände im Bund, dass man schauen kann, welcher Verband einem eher liegt mit seiner Politik. Der erste Teil wurde schon veröffentlicht und vergleicht die beiden Satzungen:
http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...d-dav-der-vergleich-teil-1-die-satzungen.html




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


PS: 
Ich bin morgen unterwegs und muss früh los und werde mich daher gleich hier ausklinken und anfangen zu packen.

Ich möchte mich hier aber nochmal ausdrücklich vor allem bei raubangler für die sachliche und interessante Diskussion mit Argumenten heute bedanken, wenngleich ich die meisten seiner Ansichten nicht teile.

Auch den (meisten) anderen Diskutanten heute ein Dankeschön für die argumentative Diskussion!


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weswegen ich genau deswegen bei Deiner folgenden Anmerkung das Gegenteil vermute, dass es nämlich schlichtes "nichtkümmern" ist, aber beileibe keine wirkliche mehrheitliche Zustimmung:



beschlüsse werden aber nicht gefaßt durch mehrheitliches "nichtkümmern" = stimmenthaltung!!!

im übrigen - in meinem verein wird bei jeder versammlung auch teilweise heftig diskutiert - natürlich werden die meisten beschlüsse auch nahezu einstimmig gefaßt, im unterschied zu offensichtlich nahezu allen anderen vereinen haben wir auch nen gescheiten vorstand^^

eigentlich wollte ich mir die frage echt verkneifen - aber kann es sein, dass ihr für jeden klick auf´s mag ne werbevergütung bekommt? ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber die permanenten hinweise auf die "artikel" lassen diesen thread ja fast in eine werbeveranstaltung abgleiten...


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> beschlüsse werden aber nicht gefaßt durch mehrheitliches "nichtkümmern" = stimmenthaltung!!!


 Stimmt, meistens durch ignoranz und "ich will doch nur angeln" also heb ich den Arm oder nicht. 
Die Stimmenthaltungen sind meist das Schädlichste an einer MV denn die zählen als -nicht da gewesen-.




> im übrigen - in meinem verein wird bei jeder versammlung auch teilweise heftig diskutiert - natürlich werden die meisten beschlüsse auch nahezu einstimmig gefaßt, im unterschied zu offensichtlich nahezu allen anderen vereinen haben wir auch nen gescheiten vorstand^^



Einen gescheiten Vorstand zu besitzen ist das beste was einem passieren kann. Einen Vorsitzenden zu haben der sich nicht fürs eigene Ego profilieren muss und sich für das Mitglied im Sinne des Vereins einsetzt, ist noch besser. Meistens ist es anders rum.




> eigentlich wollte ich mir die frage echt verkneifen - aber kann es sein, dass ihr für jeden klick auf´s mag ne werbevergütung bekommt? ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber die permanenten hinweise auf die "artikel" lassen diesen thread ja fast in eine werbeveranstaltung abgleiten...



Ich denke bei ca. 1,6 Millionen Anglern ist es nicht  schlecht wenn so eine Info nicht oft genug verteilt wird. 
Wieviele sind denn davon hier im Forum? 1 - 3 % ? 
Ob daran verdient wird, kann ich nicht sagen, wäre mir persönlich aber erstmal egal. (Krisch eh niks von ab) |uhoh:


----------



## chivas (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Ich denke bei ca. 1,6 Millionen Anglern ist es nicht  schlecht wenn so eine Info nicht oft genug verteilt wird.



hä? 



> Wieviele sind denn davon hier im Forum? 1 - 3 % ?



aha. und deswegen muß man das diesen 1-3% dauernd unter die nase reiben?

btw: ich hab erst kürzlich was von 3 mio anglern in d. gelesen ^^

naja, egal... is eh ot, von daher muß man ja auch nix sinnvolles auf die frage antworten


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Ich kenne Vereine, dort werden "aufmüpfige" Mitglieder als Querulanten mit der Begründung des "vereinschschädigendem Verhaltens" aus dem Verein ausgeschlossen - und der alte Vorstand wurschtelt weiter und niemand wagt es den Mund aufzumachen, da er dann der nächste ist der fliegt und dann kein Fischwasser hat...



Martin, aus diesem Grunde bin ich in zwei Vereinen und habe zudem auch noch den Rheinschein damit mich keiner unter Druck setzen kann. 
Ich bin auch jemand der *in* einer Versammlung den Mund auf macht und Takeles reden kann. Aber mit meinen beiden Vorsitzenden komm ich zurecht da ich nicht persönlich kritisiere, dies wäre sonst ein Querulant. 
Einer von den beiden hat nun den Vorstand gewechselt und da bin ich der größte Querolant weil ich Ahnung habe und die leider nicht. 
Ein Ausschlussversuch ging auch schon in die Hose  

Die Begründung von "Vereinsschädigendem Verhalten" kann so salopp nicht gewertet werden da hier einiges falsch zu verstehen ist. Deshalb würde ich mich gegen so eine Bezeichnung immer wehren.


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> In den beiden Vereinen, wo ich noch aktiv zum Fischen gehe,



Clever ist, wer sich absichert. 

Frage:
ist der asvhh ein Unterverband oder ein Mittelverband im VDSF der ja auch eine Art unterverband ist vom DSV ?

Ich versuchte vorhin mal die Verbandsstrukturen zu ermitteln und scheitert etwas am Grundwissen der Verbände und ihren Stellungen in diesen.


----------



## PatrickHH (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich glaube mittlerweile, dass dieser Thread so ausgelutsch ist und dass hier zuviele unterschiedliche Themen behandelt werden, dass dieser wirklich nicht mehr ernst genommen wird. Jede Wiederholung ob nun pro oder kontra lässt diesen Thread weiter verwässern und dadurch an Glaubwürdigkeit und Wichtigkeit verlieren.

  Fakt ist sicherlich, dass weder das Präsidium des Angelsport Verband Hamburg e.V. noch lesende Vereinsfunktionäre  der angeschlossenen Vereine hier noch eine Gefahr sehen.
  Man sollte so ein Thread oder auch (die wichtige) redaktionelle  Arbeit nicht überbewerten. Als gesichert erweist sich, dass  hierdurch (auf Verbandsebene) keine Änderung in Hamburg herbei zu rufen ist.
  Ich bin ein Gegner des gefassten Beschlusses, dass dürfte auch schon aufgefallen sein. Natürlich habe ich Verständnis für die Fürsprecher, grade wenn diese nicht betroffen sind, können diese mit dem Beschluss gut leben. Auch ist es richtig, dass man ein Forumstreffen leicht ohne Anmeldepflicht ausführen kann, einfach keine Teilnehmerliste im Thread führen. Sehe auch nicht die Gefahr, dass die „alten“  (ASV Forum) Beschlüsse noch greifen können, da diese durch den neuen, auf der HP des ASVHH veröffentlichten, Beschluss an Geltung verloren haben.

  Trotzdem sehe ich keinen erkennbaren Grund für diesen Beschluss. Die Auswirkung am Wasser wird mit oder ohne Teilnehmerliste die gleiche sein.  Somit bedarf es hier auch keiner Unterscheidung. Natur- oder Tierschutzfaktoren als Begründung für diesen Beschluss fallen also aus. Weder der VDSF noch die BSU (zuständige Behörde in Hamburg) geben einen Grund, Forumstreffen als Gemeinschaftsangeln anzusehen. Die Vorgaben hier können also auch nicht als Begründung dienen.

  Für mich stellt sich also wirklich nur eine einzige Frage, warum wurde der Beschluss so gefasst, was war der Beweggrund für diesen Beschluss. Alles andere, interessiert mich wirklich nicht.  Gibt es dafür eine gute und verständliche Erklärung, werde ich mit diesen Beschluss leben müssen, bleibt diese aus, hat es einen sehr bitteren Nachgeschmack.  Diesen bitteren Nachgeschmack werde ich sicherlich nicht mit Wiederholungen in Anglerforen los, da müssten denn andere regionale Mittel greifen.
  Hinweise auf Mitgliederversammlungen, Vereinsausstritte und Artikel bringen mich jedoch bei dieser Sache nicht ein Stück weiter.  Auf der JHV wird dieses Thema 100%ig kein Umdenken bringen, Diskussionen VDSF vs. DAV wirken sogar noch abschreckend und hinderlich. Glaubt hier wirklich jemand, dass ein Hamburger Verein wegen Forentreffen aus dem Verband austritt? 

  Es sind gewachsene Strukturen (wie bestimmt in anderen Bundesländern und anderen Organisationen auch) die hierdurch nicht aufgelöst werden!  Wieviele Hamburger Angler erreicht das AB? Ich weiß es nicht, 1000? Davon sind eventuell 500 organisiert, diese auf fast 40 Vereine verteilt.

  Eventuell trifft dieser Beschluss 10 Mitglieder pro Verein, dafür wird kein Verein aus dem ASV austreten! Zumal diese eventuellen 500 Angler hier nicht mal ihre Meinung schreiben!  Was wäre danach? Der DAV hat sich in Hamburg nicht stark gemacht, bietet nicht ansatzweise eine Alternative! Da könnten die Angelvereine auch in den Deutschen Hallenhalma-Verband eintreten, hätten diese genau so viel von.

  Man muss jetzt erkennen, dass diese Diskussion nicht mal Millimeterschritte voran bringt. Dieser Weg endet im Nichts. Hier muss ein anderer sachlicher, vorerst kommunikativer, später eventuell ein rechtlicher Weg eingeschlagen werden. Wie anfangs geschrieben, bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Wiederholungen, Verwässerungen, Persönlichkeiten und Abschweifungen nur kontraproduktiv sind!

  Abschließend darf man nicht vergessen, der ASV hat das Recht, weiterführende Regularien für seine Pachtgewässer zu erlassen (soweit diese nicht mit gelten Recht kollidieren),  jetzt gilt es zu diskutieren und sachlich und fundiert zu klären, in wie weit dieses für eine Interessenvertretung tragbar ist. 

  Wie schon erwähnt, freue ich mich auf den „Runden Tisch“ zu diesen Thema und sehe diese Gesprächsbereitschaft als positives Signal vom ASV HH! Mehr kann ich zu diesem Thema erstmal nicht sagen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Man muss jetzt erkennen, dass diese Diskussion nicht mal Millimeterschritte voran bringt. Dieser Weg endet im Nichts. Hier muss ein anderer sachlicher, vorerst kommunikativer, später eventuell ein rechtlicher Weg eingeschlagen werden. Wie anfangs geschrieben, bin ich der Meinung, dass diese Wiederholungen, Verwässerungen, Persönlichkeiten und Abschweifungen nur kontraproduktiv sind!
> 
> Abschließend darf man nicht vergessen, der ASV hat das Recht, weiterführende Regularien für seine Pachtgewässer zu erlassen (soweit diese nicht mit gelten Recht kollidieren),  jetzt gilt es zu diskutieren und sachlich und fundiert zu klären, in wie weit dieses für eine Interessenvertretung tragbar ist.




Patrick, ich habe Verständniss dafür, dass Du angesichts der anstehenden Gespräche die Wogen etwas glätten möchtest. 

Den von Dir erwähnten kommunikativen Weg hat der ASV HH nie in annehmbaren Maße betreten. Ein rechtlicher Weg ist noch völlig offen und garantiert nicht an einen Verein gebunden. 

Ob der ASV HH das Recht hat, eine solche Maßnahme zu ergreifen wird ggfs. noch geprüft werden. Kann sein, muss aber nicht.

Grundsätzlich aber ist der ASV HH im VdSF angesiedelt. Und dieser muss sich auch für die Arbeit seiner Landesverbände interessieren und ggfs. intervenieren. Und ganz selbstverständlich steht das in einem kausalen Zusammenhang mit der geplanten Fusion. 

Die sattsam bekannte Klüngelei hinter verschlossenen Türen ist in der heutigen Zeit nicht mehr zu akzeptieren. 

Und darum werden wir garantiert so lange weiterbohren, bis entweder eine Entscheidung von anderer Seite gefällt wird, oder der ASV HH die öffentliche Kommunikation ergreift und den von Dir zu Recht geforderten, nachvollziehbaren Grund für diesen Beschluss liefert.


----------



## PatrickHH (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Patrick, ich habe Verständniss dafür, dass Du angesichts der anstehenden Gespräche die Wogen etwas glätten möchtest.
> 
> Den von Dir erwähnten kommunikativen Weg hat der ASV HH nie in annehmbaren Maße betreten. Ein rechtlicher Weg ist noch völlig offen und garantiert nicht an einen Verein gebunden.
> 
> ...



Moin Ralle,

meine Post hat wirlich nichts mit dem anstehenden Gespräch zutun, auch wenn es ganz sicher so wirkt. Es gibt da keine Wogen zu glätten, ich stehe hinter meinen hier und anderswo gemachten Aussagen und könnte diese auch wiederholen.

Aber findest Du nicht, dass wir uns derzeit hier im Kreise drehen? Habe heute, so glaube ich, 3 Seiten gelesen, neue Erkenntnisse waren nicht dabei.

Wir könnten jetzt auch 3000 Seiten im Thread füllen, es würde immer beim gleichen Stand bleiben. Und die geringe Teilnahme der Hamburger Angler ist ja nun wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.

Ich will nichts schön reden, wie gesagt ich bin ein Gegner des Beschlüsses, so wie er jetzt steht!!!! Nur sehe ich hier im Thread derzeit keinen Lösungsansatz. Ich kann es auch unverblümt sagen, ich finde diesen Beschluß bekloppt und anglerfeindlich. So meine Meinung dazu.

Klar habt Ihr die Aussprache gesucht, nur war es wenig fruchtbar. Ist alles kein Vorwurf (warum auch?) es ist mein Resume aus diesen Thread.

VDSF vs. DAV, ich kann mir kein Urteil erlauben, bin zu wenig in der Materie. Leichen sind bestimmt in jedem Keller. |uhoh:

Das der Inhaber der Fischereirechte, gesondern Regularien erlassen kann, da bin ich mir relativ sicher. Diese dürfen aber nicht gegen geltenes Recht verstossen. Meiner meinung nach dürfte in HH nicht mal ein FopU-Betreiber 3 Angeln pro Personen zulassen, da er damit gegen das geltene Recht verstossen würde. Er darf aber erlassen, dass nur mit einer Rute gefischt wird.

Also bitte mein Post nicht falsch verstehen, will nichts glätten oder verherrlichen, schildere nur meinen momentanen Eindruck.


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich aber ist der ASV HH im VdSF angesiedelt.



und die beiden Verbände dem oberem Dachverband dem http://www.deutscher-fischerei-verband.de/html/spartenverbande.html angeschlossen. Als Spartenverband unterliegen die auch gewissen Regularien. 

Wie ist das? wenn man sich über  seinem direkten Vorgesetzten beschweren möchte? Man geht eine Stufe höher. 
Nur, meistens geht das nur wenn man in einem dieser Vorstände ist die zu diesen Dachverbänden als nächstes steht.

Da kein Verbandsvorstand diesen Schritt 
unternehmen wird, muss halt die Macht der Medien Wirkung zeigen? 
Der Sitz ist in Hamburg, also müßten die schon Bescheid Wissen? Regen sich nicht weil es noch nicht deren Aufgabe ist weil ein Antrag fehlt.


----------



## Peter51 (25. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



chivas schrieb:


> hä?
> 
> btw: ich hab erst kürzlich was von 3 mio anglern in d. gelesen ^^



http://www.vdsf.de/angeln/leipzig.html
Abs. 5 


> 5. Kontakte zur Europäischen Gemeinschaft
> 
> Die beiden Anglerverbände und der DFV sind bestrebt, im europäischen Raum insbesondere in Brüssel Interesse für die Sorgen der Angelfischerei zu wecken. Leider ist der Einfluss der Angler - immerhin sind 5 000 000 Angler in der EEA organisiert - noch nicht stark genug, um sich erfolgreich gegenüber den Strömungen zu behaupten, die gegen die Fischerei arbei-ten. Die Verbandssituation in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland zeigt besonders deutlich, dass Reibungsverluste bei der Bearbeitung fischereilicher Themen auftreten können.



und ab hier http://www.eea.europa.eu/de/about-us/what hören meine Sprachkenntnisse auf. Nur, ob das uns weiter bringt in unseren Überlegungen/Diskussion ....k.A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Wir könnten jetzt auch 3000 Seiten im Thread füllen, es würde immer beim gleichen Stand bleiben. Und die geringe Teilnahme der Hamburger Angler ist ja nun wirklich nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Ganz schnell, fahr gleich mal wieder angeln:q

Es gibt durchaus immer wieder mal was Neues. Zuletzt die Richtigstellung der Interpretation von und durch die Hamburger Fischereibehörde. Klar geht das langsam, aber wir machen das ja auch nebenbei und manche Dinge brauchen halt Ihre Zeit.
Wir haben für dieses Thema fast 26.000 Aufrufe. Permanent sind zahlreiche Gäste eingeloggt, wenn hier was geschrieben wurde.
Glaub mir, die welche hier schreiben sind nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Ich will nicht behaupten, dass die halbe Hamburger Anglerschaft hier mitliest, aber es sind ganz sicher mehr als ein paar Männeken. 
Und, wie schon mehrfach gesagt, für uns ist das keine Hamburger Angelegenhiet, sondern eine mit evtl. Bundesweiter Bedeutung. 

Ich wünsche Dir jedenfalls viel Erfolg für Dein Gespräch und hoffe, dabei kommt was brauchbares heraus. 

@ Peter51

Laut Aussage des VdSF Bundesverbandes sind die Landesverbände eigene Rechtsformen und in keiner Weise an die Beschlüsse des Bundesverbandes gebunden. Was nicht heißt, dass dieser nicht intervenieren kann, er kann halt nur nix vorschreiben.

So, nu muss ich weg.


----------



## Big Man (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@PatrikHH 
Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe warst du doch auch im Vorstand und müsstest damit im Vorstand eines Hamburger Vereins sitzen.
Bekommst du da nicht "deine" Leute soweit, dass sich gegen den Vorschlag intervenieren? Die AFN sind wohl auch nicht dafür und dieser Verein schein nicht klein zu sein. Da seit ihr also nicht mehr alleine.

Versucht mit einem Gegenvorschlag den demokratischen Weg und versucht die Nöler auf eure Seite zu ziehen die müssen keine Reden schwingen einfach nur die Hand heben.

Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## PatrickHH (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Big Man schrieb:


> @PatrikHH
> Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe warst du doch auch im Vorstand und müsstest damit im Vorstand eines Hamburger Vereins sitzen.



Moin Moin, ich war im Präsidium, in Angelvereinen hatte ich allerdings nie eine Funktion. Kenne die meisten Vereinsvorstände, mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, nur vom "Hörensagen".


----------



## Baitcaster (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Moin Moin, ich war im Präsidium, in Angelvereinen hatte ich allerdings nie eine Funktion. Kenne die meisten Vereinsvorstände, mit einigen wenigen Ausnahmen, nur vom "Hörensagen".


 

Servus, Patrick:q

Bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Nachfragen kommen,... nein es gibt keine neuen Informationen:q


----------



## Peter51 (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Bevor hier wieder irgendwelche Nachfragen kommen,...



ich frag nicht nach, ich werde mit diesem Wissen in Zukunft mal Schlaue Antworten erfragen. 
Wie z.B. ist der asvhh in der Verbandsstruktur ein Zweigverband ein Unterverband oder was davon? 
Ja, Ralle hat ja schon geschrieben das die eine eigene Rechtsform besitzen, aber das ist schon eine Grundvorraussetzung für einen Verband.

Ich befass mich im Grunde erst jetzt über diesen Threat mit "Verband" deshalb hier und da ein paar Laienfragen.


----------



## Baitcaster (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Es ist ein allein auf sich gestellter Verband, der auch nicht mehr oder weniger Mitglied beim VDSF ist, als ein Verein der Mitglied im Landesverband ist. Oder ein Verein, der Mitglied im Kreisverband ist. Bei einem Verein, der eigene Gewässer zur Verfügung hat, egal ob als Pacht oder Eigentum, kann der Kreisverband, Landesverband oder Bundesverband nicht eingreifen und irgendwas diktieren. Jeder ist für sich selber verantwortlich!

..auch wenn dieses Posting wieder in seine Einzelteile zerpflügt wird:q


----------



## Big Man (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> ich frag nicht nach, ich werde mit diesem Wissen in Zukunft mal Schlaue Antworten erfragen.
> Wie z.B. ist der asvhh in der Verbandsstruktur ein Zweigverband ein Unterverband oder was davon?
> Ja, Ralle hat ja schon geschrieben das die eine eigene Rechtsform besitzen, aber das ist schon eine Grundvorraussetzung für einen Verband.
> 
> Ich befass mich im Grunde erst jetzt über diesen Threat mit "Verband" deshalb hier und da ein paar Laienfragen.



Vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

Vereine mit gemeinsamen Interesse gründen eine Dachverband auf Landesebene im normalfall um ihre Interessen besser vertreten zu können (nach Außen) und als Serviceleister für die Vereine. 

Dieser Dachverband organisiert sich im Regelfall mit den anderen Landesverbänden zu einem Bundesdachverband der wiederum Serviceleister und Interessenvertreter der Landesverbände ist.

Das heißt aber auch das ein Verein selbstständig ist und sein Ding macht ohen das ihm der Landesverband reinquatschen kann, außer er (LV) ist der Besitzer/Pächter von Gewässern. Dann kann er Festlegungen treffen. Bei uns im Rahmen der Deligiertenversammlung, da wir ja das Geld beibringen damit der LV die Pacht bezahlen kann. Damit legt die Deligiertenversammlung fest nach welche Regeln geangelt wird.

Der Bundesverband kann dem LV nur Angebote machen und bestimmte Sachen organisieren mehr nicht. Er sollte auch den LV auf Anfrage unterstützen.

Soweit die Theorie wie ich sie verstanden habe, also verbessert mich fals was Falsches dabei war oder ich mich komisch ausgedrückt habe.#6

@ PatrikHH versuch es doch auf diesen Weg denn die Vorsitzenden müssten ja zumindestens Dich vom sehen her kennen. Ich kann und will nicht glauben das es bei euch keinen gibt der mit dir für diese Änderung eintritt.


----------



## Jose (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

hmmh, ich les den trööt jeden tag (als wahrscheinlich zukünftiges zwangsmitglied des VDSF) und verfolge die tägliche 'Thomas-predigt' mit freude. und nu, heute? NIX, kein thomas nicht! arbeit, 'kei luscht?", zum schweigen verdonnert? faxen dicke?
jedenfalls kein thomas nicht. 
schrei(b) was!

[blos kei vdsf nit]


----------



## Honeyball (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

#cTja, auch ein Thomas hat ein Leben neben dem Board und vor allem durch das Board und vor allem die redaktionelle Arbeit auch noch zahlreiche andere Termine.
Deshalb ist der Gute heute und morgen mal offline :m

@Baitcaster:
Danke für die Klarstellung.
Ich denke mal, wir hatten es nicht für jeden so verständlich gemacht, dass der VdSF keinesfalls Weisungsbefugnis für seine Mitgliedsverbände hat, sondern wir lediglich dort genauso wie beim ASV HH die Erwartung haben, dass zu aus unserer Sicht fragwürdigen Themen entsprechend klare Stellung bezogen wird, statt 'zig Leser unseres Magazins und alle interessierten Boardies hier im Regen stehen zu lassen.


----------



## PatrickHH (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Es


OK





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ist


OK





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ein


OK





Baitcaster schrieb:


> allein


OK





Baitcaster schrieb:


> auf





Baitcaster schrieb:


> sich





Baitcaster schrieb:


> gestellter





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Verband





Baitcaster schrieb:


> , der





Baitcaster schrieb:


> auch





Baitcaster schrieb:


> nicht





Baitcaster schrieb:


> mehr





Baitcaster schrieb:


> oder





Baitcaster schrieb:


> weniger





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Mitglied





Baitcaster schrieb:


> beim





Baitcaster schrieb:


> VDSF





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ist





Baitcaster schrieb:


> , als





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ein





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Verein





Baitcaster schrieb:


> der





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Mitglied





Baitcaster schrieb:


> im





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Landesverband





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ist





Baitcaster schrieb:


> . Oder





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ein





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Verein





Baitcaster schrieb:


> , der





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Mitglied





Baitcaster schrieb:


> im





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Kreisverband





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ist.





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Bei





Baitcaster schrieb:


> einem





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Verein





Baitcaster schrieb:


> , der





Baitcaster schrieb:


> eigene





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Gewässer





Baitcaster schrieb:


> zur





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Verfügung





Baitcaster schrieb:


> hat,





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ega





Baitcaster schrieb:


> l ob





Baitcaster schrieb:


> als





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Pacht





Baitcaster schrieb:


> oder





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Eigentum,





Baitcaster schrieb:


> kann





Baitcaster schrieb:


> der





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Kreisverband,





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Landesverband





Baitcaster schrieb:


> oder





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Bundesverband





Baitcaster schrieb:


> nicht





Baitcaster schrieb:


> eingreifen





Baitcaster schrieb:


> und





Baitcaster schrieb:


> irgendwas





Baitcaster schrieb:


> diktieren





Baitcaster schrieb:


> . Jeder





Baitcaster schrieb:


> ist





Baitcaster schrieb:


> für





Baitcaster schrieb:


> sich





Baitcaster schrieb:


> selber





Baitcaster schrieb:


> verantwortlich!





Baitcaster schrieb:


> Baitcaster schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ..auch wenn dieses Posting wieder in seine Einzelteile zerpflügt wird:q
> ...


----------



## Peter51 (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> OKOKOKOK
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (26. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Jose schrieb:


> hmmh, ich les den trööt jeden tag (als wahrscheinlich zukünftiges zwangsmitglied des VDSF) und verfolge die tägliche 'Thomas-predigt' mit freude. und nu, heute? NIX, kein thomas nicht! arbeit, 'kei luscht?", zum schweigen verdonnert? faxen dicke?
> jedenfalls kein thomas nicht.
> schrei(b) was!
> 
> [blos kei vdsf nit]




Thomas predigt zur Zeit in Hamburg, wird aber wohl (glaube ich) am Sonntag wieder zurück sein.


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Deshalb ist der Gute heute und morgen mal offline :m



Korrigiere meinen sachlichen Fehler von gestern:

Streiche: _heute und morgen_
Ersetze durch: _heute, morgen und übermorgen_ :m

also aus heutiger Sicht: _gestern, heute und morgen_

Off the line, aber natürlich immer am Ball...  :vik:


----------



## Big Man (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas predigt zur Zeit in Hamburg, wird aber wohl (glaube ich) am Sonntag wieder zurück sein.



Der wird doch nicht zum Gemeinschaftsfischen sein

Duckundwech


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

#d#d#dJetzt hat er's verraten#d#d#d

:q:q:q


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Moin ,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Thomas predigt zur Zeit in Hamburg, wird aber wohl (glaube ich) am Sonntag wieder zurück sein.



war in HH jetzt streichelt er Socke und Teddy . Kriegt nebenbei eine Unterrichtsstunde in Hochdeutsch :q:q:q

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael


----------



## Ralle 24 (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> Kriegt nebenbei eine Unterrichtsstunde in Hochdeutsch :q:q:q



Vergiss es, eher lernt er Mandarin.


----------



## Norbi (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Ralle 24..Will Er jetzt den ASV HH alleine aufmischen??


----------



## Hanns Peter (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Norbi schrieb:


> @Ralle 24..Will Er jetzt den ASV HH alleine aufmischen??


Es versteht ihn dort doch keiner :c


----------



## Honeyball (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



hphoe schrieb:


> Es versteht ihn dort doch keiner :c



Stimmt!!!
Selbst dann nicht, wenn er schreibt statt zu sprechen!!!


----------



## hornhechteutin (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Moin ,


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Vergiss es, eher lernt er Mandarin.


und Honeyball

schönen Gruß vom Chef 1. gebt Euch 2 Warngummipunkte
2.gebe es nur weiter soll Euch sagen :
*D R E C K S S Ä C K E*

Das ausführende Organ für Köchlein
Micha


----------



## Merlin (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gibt es für soetwas nicht eine Verwarnung ???


----------



## Peter51 (27. August 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Merlin schrieb:


> Gib es für soetwas nicht eine Verwarnung ???



na, da bestehen wir aber drauf, oder 

HAb das böse Wort mal im Glossar bearbeitet, wann wirkt eine Änderung oder Eintrag sich eigentlich aus geschriebene Wort aus??


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auszug aus dem aktuellen Magazin:

http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...inlich-und-wieder-grosse-chance-vergeben.html


> *ASV Hamburg: Nur noch peinlich und wieder große Chance vergeben!!*​
> 
> Diese ganze unleidliche Geschichte rund um den ASV Hamburg und das Gemeinschaftsfischen nervt eigentlich nur noch.
> 
> ...


----------



## michael40 (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Lieber Thomas,bevor man irgend ein dünnpfiff schreibt sollte man mal nachfragen warum das ASV-Forum geändert wurde und das alte gelöscht wurde.
Ich als ASV-Forumadmin kläre dich gerne auf.
Es waren einige ehemalige Forumsmitglieder/Teammitglieder die gelöscht werden wollten und auch ihre Berichte und wie du bestimmt weißt wenn jemand ca 5000-6000 mal geschrieben hat und auch Threads eröffnet hat würde das Forum zusammen brechen.Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen einen kompletten Neuanfang zu starten ohne wenn und aber.
Ich hoffe ich habe etwas Licht ins dunkle gebracht.
Nächstes mal einfach nachfragen|supergri
Du weißt ja das du mich auch im S-H Forum erreichen kannst.

      Mfg Michael (ASV-Forumadmin)


----------



## Bream_Ol (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,bevor man irgend ein dünnpfiff schreibt sollte man mal nachfragen warum das ASV-Forum geändert wurde und das alte gelöscht wurde.



Traumhafter Stil, Kompliment! Würde in vielen Foren für eine gepflegte Verwarnung ausreichen. Mich wundert mittlerweile gar nicht mehr, warum es solche Probleme bei der Kommunikation mit dem ASV gibt. ;+

BTW: Es heißt *Foren-Admin*..... nur mal so beiläufig gesagt....


----------



## Jose (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,bevor man irgend ein dünnpfiff schreibt sollte man mal nachfragen warum das ASV-Forum geändert wurde und das alte gelöscht wurde.
> Ich als ASV-Forumadmin kläre dich gerne auf...(ASV-Forumadmin)



hhmm, frag ich mich, warum ich als ASV-forums-mitglied nachfragen sollte.
die gründe hätten ja auch in eurer längeren "_...dieses Forum wird ab dem 24.Dezember 2011 geschlossen!_"-mitteilung erklärt werden können.

so hab ich mir selber überlegen müssen, warum ihr zu dem schluß "_Wir machen diesen Laden endgültig zu!_" gekommen seid. meine finsteren gedanken behalt ich lieber für mich.

allerdings, dein "_dünnpfiff_" verleitet mich schon 
zu der frage "hosen voll?".

hätte ich auch, bei so viel verärgerten 'gemeinen' 'schaftsanglern'.


----------



## Ralle 24 (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas,bevor man irgend ein dünnpfiff schreibt sollte man mal nachfragen warum das ASV-Forum geändert wurde und das alte gelöscht wurde.
> Ich als ASV-Forumadmin kläre dich gerne auf.
> Es waren einige ehemalige Forumsmitglieder/Teammitglieder die gelöscht werden wollten und auch ihre Berichte und wie du bestimmt weißt wenn jemand ca 5000-6000 mal geschrieben hat und auch Threads eröffnet hat würde das Forum zusammen brechen.Deshalb haben wir uns entschlossen einen kompletten Neuanfang zu starten ohne wenn und aber.
> Ich hoffe ich habe etwas Licht ins dunkle gebracht.
> ...




Nönönö, nu haut mal nicht so dolle auf den Michael drauf. 
Das er sich hier in seiner Admin-Ehre gekränkt fühlt ist menschlich und verständlich. Das an verschiedenen Stellen in Hamburg die Nerven blankliegen, auch. 
Ich glaube, da können wir mal drüberweg sehen. 

Allerdings ist der Hauptkritikpunkt ja, dass das Präsidium diesen Neuanfang nicht genutzt hat um diese unsägliche Stellungnahme zu überarbeiten. Wäre eine echte Chance gewesen.


----------



## PatrickHH (7. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich finde weder den Beitrag von Thomas, noch den Beitrag von Michael förderlich.

Der Grund den Restart des Internetauftritts in Zusammenhang mit dem Gemeinschaftsangeln zu bringen, bleibt mir verborgen.
Natürlich wäre hier eine Chance gewesen, den Beschluß zu ändern, diese Chance besteht jedoch jederzeit, falls gewollt.

Ein neuer Beschluß ohne begründung wäre sicherlich auch nicht gut angekommen.

Der Auftritt von Michael ist sehr polterhaft, unprofessionell und leider wie so oft unüberlegt. Hier muss etwas überlegter gehandelt werden, sonst sind weitere Eigentore vorprogrammiert.

Denke hier würde es Sinn machen, dass der ASV seine Mitstreiter zur Besonnenheit aufruft, Michael macht die Sache einfach nur schlimmer.

Am eigentlichen Thema hat sich Nichts geändert, der Artikel auf Anglerpraxis.de wärmt meiner Meinung nach nur den kalten Kaffee auf. Kann hier keine gute und sachliche Berichtserstattung erkennen. 

Sachlich und fachlich, so sollte diese Geschichte behandelt werden. Anders kommt man nicht ans Ziel, egal auf welcher Seite man steht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich finde weder den Beitrag von Thomas, noch den Beitrag von Michael förderlich.


Förderlich für wen oder was?



> Der Grund den Restart des Internetauftritts in Zusammenhang mit dem Gemeinschaftsangeln zu bringen, bleibt mir verborgen.


Weil das Präsidium wiederum die Stellungnahme zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen bringt, die sich selber widerspricht und in der das Präsidium nachweislich gelogen hat, statt die Chance zu ergreifen, das einfach auch verschwinden zu lassen und sich dann dem Thema komplett neu widmen im Lichte dessen, was auch die Behörde inzwischen klargestellt hat.

Statt dessen wird weitergemacht wie zuvor............





> Sachlich und fachlich, so sollte diese Geschichte behandelt werden. Anders kommt man nicht ans Ziel, egal auf welcher Seite man steht.


Genau das sind eben leider Gottes die sachlichen Fakten....


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Chance gehabt . . .Chance verpasst.

Wenn unabsichtlich, lässt sich ja auf die Schnelle noch etwas ändern, wenn absichtlich . . . ändert sich wohl nichts.#d


----------



## PatrickHH (8. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Förderlich für wen oder was?



Natürlich für die Sache, Thomas. Es geht um das Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg!
Ich kann im neuen Artikel von Anglerpraxis.de keine neue Erkenntnisse oder erarbeitete neue Informationen erkennen. Das die Seiten neu gestaltet wurden sehe ich erstmal nicht im Zusammenhang mit dieser Thematik. Berichten gerne! Aber dafür muss es etwas zu berichten geben. Derzeit habe ich das Gefühl, dass Ihr Euch in den oft erwähnten Kleinkrieg reinziehen lasst, bzw. diesen jetzt selbst lebt. Keine Frage, ich finde diesen Beschluß weiterhin ätzend und dieser Beschluß sollte vom Tisch! Die Frage ist, wie zielführend ist dieser Artikel und wer gibt was drauf?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil das Präsidium wiederum die Stellungnahme zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen bringt, die sich selber widerspricht und in der das Präsidium nachweislich gelogen hat, statt die Chance zu ergreifen, das einfach auch verschwinden zu lassen und sich dann dem Thema komplett neu widmen im Lichte dessen, was auch die Behörde inzwischen klargestellt hat.
> 
> Statt dessen wird weitergemacht wie zuvor............



Diese Geschichte mit den Schonhaken ist für den Hamburger Angler und die Gastangler in HH erstmal absolut uninsteressant. Lüge hin oder her, die Beschreibung des Gemeinschaftsfischen gilt es zu klären.







Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das sind eben leider Gottes die sachlichen Fakten....



Leider eben nicht mehr sachlich, nicht mehr am Zahn der Zeit und nicht mehr unbelastet. Wäre es so, würde ich Euch gerne voll unterstützen. Mir geht es immer noch darum, das in Foren organisierte Treffen nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen angesehen werden. Andere Berührungspunkte suche ich nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Natürlich für die Sache, Thomas. Es geht um das Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg!


Das hat die Behörde für die freien Gewässer klargestellt. Lobenswert und Gott sei Dank für die normalen Angler

Wenn die Angler, die in Vereinen des ASV Hamburg organisiert sind, sich die Schoten bezüglich Gemeinschaftsfischen in ihren Verbandsgewässern gefallen lassen - und von ihren Vereinen, die sich nicht dagegen wehren, sind sie zuerst mal selber schuld. Verbandsinterne Streitigkeiten haben Gott sei Dank nicht die Auswirkungsgefahr für die normale Angler, wie wenn der ASV versucht, die Behörde einzuspannen um Begriffe allgemeingültig umzudefinieren.

Daher geht jetzt vor allem auch darum, Hintergründe zu klären und die Unfähigkeit des ASV - Präsidiums zu Kommunikation und Ehrlichkeit aufzuzeigen, um zu verhindern, dass solche Leute erneut versuchen, durch ihr Tun die normalen Angler zu benachteiligen oder über das Gesetz hinaus zu reglementieren.




> Diese Geschichte mit den Schonhaken ist für den Hamburger Angler und die Gastangler in HH erstmal absolut uninsteressant. *Lüge hin oder her*, die Beschreibung des Gemeinschaftsfischen gilt es zu klären.


Und auch deswegen ist genau das eben leider trotzdem sachlich und faktisch sowohl richtig wie wichtig, da das genau aufzeigt, wie diese Damen und Herren im Präsidium ticken.. 




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Jamiewolf (12. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Kann ich in Hamburg jetzt garnicht mehr angeln gehen, gerade als Anfänger verunsichert mich das?! #c


----------



## michael40 (12. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Jamiewolf schrieb:


> Kann ich in Hamburg jetzt garnicht mehr angeln gehen, gerade als Anfänger verunsichert mich das?! #c


Laß dich nicht verunsichern,natürlich kannst du in Hamburg noch Angeln gehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zumindest in den freien Gewässern ist alles problemlos und rechtlich sicher. 

In den Gewässern von Verband oder Vereinen ist man deren Willkür ausgesetzt, da noch immer kein vernünftiges und rechtssicheres, glaubhaftes Statement oder Veröffentlichung seitens des ASV Hamburg oder eines der angeschlosssenen Vereine irgendwo veröffentlicht ist.




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Baitcaster (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Zumindest in den freien Gewässern ist alles problemlos und rechtlich sicher.


In den Verbandsgewässern auch


> In den Gewässern von Verband oder Vereinen ist man deren Willkür ausgesetzt, ...


Schlichtweg falsch behauptet!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Schlichtweg falsch behauptet!!!


Schlichtweg bewiesen.

Der Verband hat nach wie die Stellungnahme öffentlich, in der er sich selber widerspricht und zudem nachgewiesen lügt........

Zur Klarstellung der Behörde kam dagegen weder vom Verband noch von einem angeschlossenen Verein auch nur ein Laut....

Also muss man davon ausgehen, dass der Verband und die angeschlossenen Vereine nach wie vor auf ihrer deutschlandweit einzigartigen Definition von Gemeinschaftsfischen auch gegen die klare Aussage der Behörde bestehen und diese in den Verbands- und Vereinsgewässern dann auch versuchen durchzusetzen.

*Sollte es anders sein und Verband und Vereine die Klarstellung der Behörde akzeptieren und dann auch so in ihren Gewässern umsetzen wollen, ist ja nichts einfacher als das entsprechend zu veröffentlichen und zu kommunizieren...*

Solange das nicht so ist, muss man davon ausgehen, dass Verband und angeschlossene Vereine weiterhin ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen wollen (warum auch immer, eine Begründung gabs ja auch nie...) und von daher sind Gastangler eben auch weiterhin der Willkür des Verbandes und der angeschlossenen Vereine in deren Gewässern ausgesetzt.

Wohingegen in den freien Gewässern seit der Klarstelllung der Behörde eben Rechtssicherheit herrscht und dem Gastangler nichts passieren kann..












*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Big Man (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

@Thomas ich bin bei dem Thema schon auf eurer Seite aber ich denke sollange es nicht um ein "Gemeinschaftsfischen" geht, würde ich da keine Willkür erwarten. Auch als Gastangler würde ich das nicht so sehen.
Ich bin halt Optimist. Macht es nicht schlimmer als es ist und bleib an dem Offensichtlichen dran.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bin eigentlich auch immer Optimist - bevor ich gemerkt habe, wie die Leute vom AVS Hamburg und die in den angeschlossenen Vereinen handeln.

Damit bin ich zumindest was das in Hamburg angeht, nun eher skeptisch..

Vor allem da der ASV Hamburg weiterhin Lügen verbreitet und nicht eindeutig und klar Stellung nimmt.

Muss ja einen Grund haben, wird sicherlich nicht sein, dass dies auf einmal eingesehen haben, oder??

Sonst wärs ja einfach vom Verband oder einem der angeschlossenen Vereine entsprechend schon veöffentlicht worden..

So bleibts dabei:
Rechtssicher angeln kann man in Hamburg als Gastangler nur in den öffentlichen Gewässern, bei Verbands- oder Vereinsgewässern ist man weiterhin der Willkür vom Verband und den Vereinen ausgesetzt und es droht laut ASV-  Satzung der Verlust der Angelerlaubnis, wenn man nicht ab 10 Personen auch bei privaten Treffen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen anmeldet....


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wer lesen könnte wäre im Vorteil,Thomas.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eben - ich habe mir die Veröffentlichungen mit der Lüge sogar gut durchgelesen, erst vor ca. ner Stunde nochmal..

Oder gibts wieder mal Neues, wass wir noch nicht mitgekriegt haben, da der Verband ja immer gerne unter der Hand mauschelt?

Auch so mal im Vorbeigehen wie das abschalten des Forums oder sonstige "kleine" Änderungen?

Falls ja, immer her mit den Infos..


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das Forum gibt es noch immer nur ein neuer Anbieter und Server.Hatte ich ja geschrieben.Das problem war das die umstellung schneller ging als erwartet.Und in der Gesetzgebung sind keine Lügen.Sondern wurden bei der JHV von den Vereinsvertretern abgesegnet.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und das ist dann auch der Grund, warum die nachgewiesene Lüge immer noch so öffentlich zu lesen ist?

Und warum der Verband bisher noch keinen Ton zur Klarstellung der Behörde gesagt hat?

Und dass noch immer niemand gesagt hat, was der Grund dafür war/ist, dass der Verband da die Behörde beeinflusst hat, um eine ihm genehme und in Deutschland einzigartige Definition des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen zu bekommen - gegen die klaren vorherigen Aussagen der Behörde? 

Deswegen steht auch Werner Kleint noch als Präsidiumsmitglied auf der Seite, obwohl der meines Wissens schon einige Zeit vor Änderung der Seite zurückgetreten ist?

Und, und, und...

Brauchst Du noch mehr, um die Inkompetenz (fachlich wie menschlich) des ASV-Präsidiums und der angeschlossenen Vereine (die ja zu allem schön stillhalten) zu belegen?


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Manchmal hat man hier das Gefühl das du Mr.Allwissend bist|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Zuerst einmal eine Entschuldigung (man sollte einfach nicht zu viele Fenster gleichzeitig zum arbeiten offen haben) und einen herzlichen Dank an denjenigen, der mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat:

Hab ich wohl den falschen Namen beim zurückgetretenen Präsidiumsmitglied erwischt.
Richtig und entsprechend geändert:
Werner Kleint



> Manchmal hat man hier das Gefühl das du Mr.Allwissend bist


Das leider nicht, sonst wäre das recherchieren wesentlich einfacher.
Aber man bekommt vieles mit, da fast niemand das Verhalten des ASV Hamburg und der Vereine versteht oder nachvollziehen kann und auch deswegen so einiges an Infos zusammen bei uns ankommt..

Davon ab kannst Du gerne noch meine Fragen beantworten:


> Und das ist dann auch der Grund, warum die nachgewiesene Lüge immer noch so öffentlich zu lesen ist?
> 
> Und warum der Verband bisher noch keinen Ton zur Klarstellung der Behörde gesagt hat?
> 
> ...





*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Würde ich gerne machen,bin aber kein Beisitzer und auch kein Präsidiumsmitglied.Ich führe nur das eigenständige ASV-Forum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn das Forum eigenständig wäre, sollte man es zumindest nicht komplett in die ASV - Seite einbinden, sondern in einem Extrafenster aufmachen - schon aus rein rechtlichen Gründen...

Und wenn du das Forum führst, hättest Du auch die Möglichkeiten kennen müssen, dass die alten Beiträge einfach übernommen oder zumindest als Archiv erhalten bleiben können. Haben wir ja auch schon mehrmals hinter uns in der jetzt 10-jährigen Anglerboardgeschichte. Man muss es halt wollen (und können?)...

Da hat dann aber wohl der ASV das "unabhängige Forum" drauf gedrängt, dass die alten Inhalte wegkommen, mit denen sich das Präsidium ja genug blamiert hat..

Gut, das wir immer alles sichern, wenn wir was recherchieren..


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nein der ASV hat damit nichts zu tun.Das hat das Team beschlossen.Es gab ehemalige Teammitglieder und auch der ehemalige Admin die gerne alle Beiträge von sich gelöscht haben wollten.Deswegen hatten wir uns dazu entschlossen einen Neuanfang zu starten,Das Präsidium hat null rechte im Forum sie haben die gleichen rechte wie jeder normale User.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Nein der ASV hat damit nichts zu tun.


Siehe oben:
Es ist direkt auf den ASV-Seiten eingebunden, und es steht klar drüber:
Anglerforum des Angelsport-Verband Hamburg e.V...

Rechtlich ist das klar:
Das Forum gehört zum ASV Hamburg (steht auch nirgends was anderes)..

Träumen darfst Du natürlich weiter von der "Unabhängigkeit des Forums..."


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mit unabhängig meine ich das uns keiner hineinredet und wir schalten und walten können ohne etwas nachzufragen.Klar ist es am ASV angegliedert.Von den Teammitgliedern ist niemand im Präsidium.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Sag ich doch:


> Träumen darfst Du natürlich weiter von der "Unabhängigkeit des Forums..."


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wen du der meinung bist,bitte schön.Ich persönlich weiß wie es ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, nach meinen Infos wurde ja die Löschung zusammen mit Präsidiumsmitgliedern beschlossen (war glaube ich sogar eine Präsidiumssitzung)..

Allerdings muss ich ugeben, dass das keine gesicherte Behauptung ist,  haben wir nicht nachrecherchiert, sondern nur Hörensagen von mehreren Personen..



> Oder wie ist das schließen von Freds zu verstehen die sich kritisch mit der Arbeit des Präsidiums auseinandersetzen?



War halt der Wunsch des Teams, oder??



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Fishzilla (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn du das Forum führst, hättest Du auch die Möglichkeiten kennen müssen, dass die alten Beiträge einfach übernommen oder zumindest als Archiv erhalten bleiben können. Haben wir ja auch schon mehrmals hinter uns in der jetzt 10-jährigen Anglerboardgeschichte. Man muss es halt wollen (und können?)...



Fakt ist, das ehemalige User im diesem totalen unabhängigen Forum gelöscht werden wollten. Desweiteren sollten alle deren Beiträge gelöscht werden.
Kannst dir ja vorstellen, wie die einzelnen Threats dann ausgesehen hätten, wenn drei bis fünf der Hauptschreiber und deren Beiträge gefehlt hätten. Recht *******.
Außerdem kannst du das AB nicht mit dem ASV Forum vergleichen.

Das beim Umzug alle Beiträge gelöscht wurden, ist zwar Schade für manch Themen, hatte aber auch viel Mist platt gemacht.

Ganz ehrlich:
Ich finde es nicht schlimm. 
So hat das totale unabhängige Forum die Chance, das vormals gut laufende Forum neu aufzubauen und erhalten zu lassen.

Ich sehe hier aber trotz allem kein Bezug auf das ursprüngliche Thema. 
Noch ein Fakt: Dieser angesprochene Kleinkrieg hat sich jetzt mittlerweile ausgeweitet. Ihr seit mit drinne. 

Ich werde ganz entspannt das Ergebnis der letzten Sitzung abwarten und dann mein persönliches Urteil bilden.


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nö Ivo,das machen wir im Team.Zu dem Zeitpunkt wurde es überall diskutiert und es wurde alles gesagt.Und die Diskusion geriet langsam aus den wogen und war nicht mehr sachlich.Deswegen wurde es geschlossen.


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich sehe hier aber trotz allem kein Bezug auf das ursprüngliche Thema.


Leider hat sich auch das durch das Verhalten des ASV (Beeinflussung der Behörde im Sinne des ASV zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen zum Nachteil der Angler, danach dann Kommunikationsverweigerung, Lügen etc.) eben ausgeweitet.

Und es steht nun eben auch das Verhalten eines Verbandes, des Präsidiums sowie der angeschlossenen Vereine, die sich das alles gefallen lassen, auf dem Prüfstand..

Angler in Deutschland (und auch in Hamburg) haben bessere Verbände/Interessenvertretungen verdient!!


----------



## Fishzilla (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider hat sich auch das durch das Verhalten des ASV (Beeinflussung der Behörde im Sinne des ASV zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen, danach dann Kommunikationsverweigerung, Lügen etc.) eben ausgeweitet.



Kann ich nicht zu schreiben, weil ich nur alles über dritte höre.
Die aber recht zuverlässig in ihren Behauptungen sind.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und es steht nun eben auch das Verhalten eines Verbandes, des Präsidiums sowie der angeschlossenen Vereine, die sich das alles gefallen lassen, auf dem Prüfstand..



Schau mal genau bei den organisierten Vereinen auf deren Pages, wer dort wo im Vorstand ist.:q
Alle anderen Vereinen, so glaube ich, ist die Problematik einfach *******gal oder haben davon schlicht keine Notiz von vernommen. So traurig es auch klingen mag.
Naja, fast allen Vereinen. Es gibt ja ein paar Ausreißer.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler in Deutschland (und auch in Hamburg) haben bessere Verbände/Interessenvertretungen verdient!!



So lange sie sich nichts neues "Innovatives" einfallen lassen, warte ich ab.

Meine persönlichen Wünsche kann eh nie ein Verband erfüllen.


----------



## Peter51 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Wer lesen könnte wäre im Vorteil,Thomas.



Hi Michael,

Du, wir haben beide etwas gemeinsam....


----------



## PatrickHH (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also, dass mit der Löschung der Beiträge im Forum hat sicherlich Nichts mit dem Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" zutun, da sollte die Kirche im Dorf gelassen werden. Ich habe z.B. auch drum gebeten, dass meine Beiträge gelöscht werden sollen, da ich diese unter ganz anderen Voraussetzungen geschrieben hatte.

Ich gebe Fishzilla absolut Recht, Thomas Ihr seid jetzt ein wichtiger Teil des Kleinkrieges. (Schrieb ich schon vor einigen Tagen) 

Ich kann erahnen was Michael meint, er verwechselt bloß Einiges. Natürlich ist es kein unabhängiges Forum, sondern ein offizielles Verbandsforum! Da beißt die Maus kein Faden ab, Michael weiß dieses und wirbt per PN ja auch für das so wörtlich:" Forum des Angelsportverbands". Verantwortlich für Forum und Inhalte ist nicht Michael, sondern der ASV Hamburg! Denke Michael meint, dass das Präsidium nicht direkt im Team vertreten ist. Auch zu meiner Zeit war es so, dass das Präsidium dem Forenteam freie Hand gelassen hat und keinen direkten Einfluß auf das Forum genommen hat!

Ich frage mich aber wirklich, was der Restart der Homepage und der neue Start des Forums mit dem Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen" zutun hat. ich glaube nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, jetzt jeden Schritt des ASV zu verteufeln oder taktische Gründe zu suchen. 

Ich finde Eure Arbeit gut aber hier verrennt Ihr Euch wieder mal. Durch das Einbringen dieser banalen Behauptungen verwässert Ihr das Thema und werdet sicherlich für einige Leser unglaubwürdig.

Für Gastangler in Hamburg, so deren Angelaktivitäten nicht unter die derzeit gültige Defenition des Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg fällt, sehe ich keine Probleme und auch keinen Raum oder Absichten für Willkür!!!


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ja genau Ivo du hast recht.Du bist der größte,Hut ab du hast uns durchschaut.:vik:


----------



## Peter51 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Ich finde Eure Arbeit gut aber hier verrennt Ihr Euch wieder mal. Durch das Einbringen dieser banalen Behauptungen verwässert Ihr das Thema und werdet sicherlich für einige Leser unglaubwürdig.



Ob Banal oder verwässert Patrick, Ihr macht euch soviel Arbeit etwas gerade rücken zu wollen da würde es doch leichter sein die von Thomas immer wieder erwähnten Dinge einfach raus zu nehmen und kurz Stellung darüber zu beziehen, oder nicht? 
Nicht nur Du findest die Arbeit vom AB gut, auch jeder normale Mitleser macht dann hier sein eigenes Bild. Wie sieht  es denn aus wenn diese Leser immer und immer wieder lesen müssen das sich beim ASVHH 
nichts ändert, glaubwürdig? Ich denke nicht. 
Letztendlich wird es doch jedem Leser zu müselig sich alles durchlesen zu müssen damit er einen Durchblick bekommt. MAcht keiner, er glaubt dann das was er auf 1 oder 2 Forenseiten liest und bezieht Stellung. 

Mir ist das sowas von Brause was bei euch abgeht, nur sehe ich keine positive Resonanz sondern Starrsinn in Hamburg.... Bayern ist doch schon überdacht, wollt ihr auch ein eigenes Dach haben? #h


----------



## michael40 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Martin wo ist da was persönliches?#d Ich bin es nur irgendwann leid über so eine Diskusion.Es werden hier Birnen mit Äpfel verwechselt.


----------



## Peter51 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Martin wo ist da was persönliches?#d Ich bin es nur irgendwann leid über so eine Diskusion.Es werden hier Birnen mit Äpfel verwechselt.



wir haben noch immer was gemeinsam, Michael....


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Mit unabhängig meine ich das uns keiner hineinredet und wir schalten und walten können ohne etwas nachzufragen.Klar ist es am ASV angegliedert.Von den Teammitgliedern ist niemand im Präsidium.



Sorry Michael, so ganz kann das nicht stimmen.
Es ist immer noch so, dass " brisante " Fragen direkt an die zuständigen Referenten geschickt werden, um unliebsame Diskussionen und Nachfragen auszuschließen.

http://www.asvhh.de/forum/viewtopic.php?f=43&t=27&sid=ca7105743fce416fce0aebc9d49469ff

Das ist schon hart an der Grenze der Zensur. Es wird ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen, dass Diskussionen und Nachfragen nicht erwünscht sind und sich das Präsidium vorbehält, ob Fragen und entsprechende Antworten veröffentlicht werden.

Nachtrag:

Wie man dann mit unbequemen Fragen umgeht, die trotzdem in einem Unterforum öffentlich gestellt werden, bleibt abzuwarten. In der Vergangenheit wurden solche Themen geschlossen.


----------



## Peter51 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

neeter Link, Ralle.




> Abs. 2 Satz 1  Verlinkung


die verlinkung bewirkt im Grunde nur das der Refenrent sich nicht den Mund verbrennt und das dass Präsdium selbst die winkelzüge erledigen kann weil ja nicht  jeder über die Verwindungen intern Bescheid weiss. Auch der Hinweis auf Urlaub, weil die Antwort auf sich warten läßt, für mein Dafürhalten, eine Ausrede.

Die Verteilung an Alle bewirkt das zwar jeder lesen kann was gefragt wird, nur weis auch jeder das zumindest das Präsidium sich zu allererst melden wird, ob per Mail oder telefonisch um zu erörtern was man nun Antworten soll.

auch eine Weiterleitung an die speziellen Referenten ist nur eine Ruhigstellung. Wer mehr als 2 Tage schweigt, hat ein Problem, erstrecht wenn eine ganze Truppe die Fragen empfngt. 





> Meine Meinung.





> Absat 2 Satzinhalt "kontraproduktiv"



Stimmt, wenn jemand eine falsche Antwort gegeben hat, ist die nicht mehr heilbar. Aussage ist Aussage..... und eine Antwort per Mail auf eine öffentlich gestellte Frage, ist Volksverar***ung und Falsch.

Auc hdie Ausrede der Ehrenamtlichkeit kann ich nicht nachvollziehen.... Entweder man ist das Präsidium und für den Verband da, oder man geht lieber inne Kneipe, am Kiez, und feiert mit dem Gedanken, och, last die mal warten....

für mich ist dieser Forenbeitrag ne günstige Ausrede um nicht direkt auf etwas antworten zu müssen. 

Wie heißt es so schön? Da wo es nicht glatt ist, kann man rennen.....


----------



## PatrickHH (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Peter51 schrieb:


> Ob Banal oder verwässert Patrick, Ihr macht euch soviel Arbeit etwas gerade rücken zu wollen da würde es doch leichter sein die von Thomas immer wieder erwähnten Dinge einfach raus zu nehmen und kurz Stellung darüber zu beziehen, oder nicht?



Na klar Peter, kann ich aber nicht! Ich bin weder beim Verband tätig noch kann ich den Beschluss zum Gemeinschaftsfischen auch nur im Ansatz gut heißen. Finde diesen Beschluß ausgsprochen bescheiden und mache da auch kein Gehemnis drauß! Nur scheint es in diesem Thread ja nicht mehr um das Gemeinschaftsfischen zu gehen, sondern um eine Weitergabe von fragwürdigen Informationen und unproduktiver Stimmungsmache. Berichte zum eigentlichen Thema würden mich freuen.


----------



## PatrickHH (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



michael40 schrieb:


> Martin wo ist da was persönliches?#d Ich bin es nur irgendwann leid über so eine Diskusion.Es werden hier Birnen mit Äpfel verwechselt.



Um dieses beurteilen zu können, muss man selbst Birnen und Äpfel unterscheiden können.|rolleyes


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Berichte zum eigentlichen Thema würden mich freuen.



Uns auch, ganz bestimmt sogar. Doch wir haben unsere Fragen mehrfach gestellt und die sind bisher unbeantwortet geblieben. 
Und da wir die Taktik des Aussitzens nicht akzeptieren und weiter rechenrchieren, kommen halt auch Dinge zu Tage, die zwar nicht unbedingt in kausalem Zusammenhang mit dem Gemeinschaftsfischen stehen, aber es allemal wert sind, an die Öffentlichkeit gebracht zu werden.


----------



## Peter51 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Nur scheint es in diesem Thread ja nicht mehr um das Gemeinschaftsfischen zu gehen, sondern um eine Weitergabe von fragwürdigen Informationen und unproduktiver Stimmungsmache.



Also Patrick, nach den Beiträgen die ich von Dir gelesen habe, bist Du zumindest in dieser Antwort nicht ganz neutral? 

Es obliegt nicht der Öffentlichkeit eine kritisierende Frage zu bantworten, es obligt dem Gefragten dies zu erleidigen. Ignoriert er solch eine Aktion, ist er für Mutmaßungen zuständig. Unterlassung ist auch mit "billigend in Kauf nehmend," gleich zu stellen. Somit, find ich, ist dies vom Präsidium satzungsmäßige Verbandsschädigung. 

Nur, und gezz kommt es, keiner hat ein paar Eier in der Hose um dort mal tackeles zu reden. Jeder denkt an seinen Hintern seine Position usw. 

Solange dort Exsistenzängste herrschen, und nicht nur dort auch im kompletten Leben, bei jedem, wird das Fähnchen in den Wind gehalten. Ist  nicht verwerflich, ist nur wider der eigenen Auflage, Siehe Zeck des Verbandes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Nur scheint es in diesem Thread ja nicht mehr um das Gemeinschaftsfischen zu gehen, sondern um eine Weitergabe von fragwürdigen Informationen und unproduktiver Stimmungsmache


Es geht in diesem Thread nach wie vor darum, wie der ASV, dessen Präsidium und die angeschlossenen Vereine dazu kommen, gegen alle in Deutschland gültigen Definitionen des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen diesen versucht haben umzudeuten und das bei der Behörde versucht haben durchzusetzen - zum Nachteil aller Angler (nicht nur  in Hamburg).

Wenn dann weder der Verband, noch das Präsidium noch die Vereine sich selbst nach der Gott sei Dank erreichten Klarstellung der Behörde sich dazu irgendwie äußern, noch dazu lügen und mauscheln auf ihren Seiten, dann stellt sich eben nicht nur die Frage nach dem Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Sondern immer noch, was der Hintergrund dazu ist und wieso weder vom Verband, vom Präsidium noch von den Vereinen dazu eine eindeutige Klarstellung kommt.

Dass dann bei den Recherchen noch ganz andere Dinge hochkommen, die man in die Überlegungen mt einbeziehen muss, was da in Hamburg  eigentlich los ist, liegt bei dem Verhalten des ASV wohl in der Natur der Sache.

Da der ASV wohl in sich selbst nicht unbedingt als "harmonisch" zu bezeichnen ist, kommen selbstverständlich viele Infos von allen möglichen Seiten mit auch allen möglichen Hintergedanken. Wir versuchen das soweit als möglich zu verifizieren.

Würden wir stumpf alles veröffentlichen, was da an Infos kommt, würde sich nochmal ein ganz anderes Bild zeichnen - leider beileibe kein besseres... 

Und deswegen werden wir da weiter dran bleiben...

Auch, das muss man zugeben, da der ASV in seiner Stellungnahme versucht, uns über die Schonhakengeschichte der Lüge zu bezichtigen. Nur dank dessen, dass wir alles sichern, konnten wir das nachweisen, dass der ASV da klar gelogen hat.

Allerdings bis heute diese Geschichte so auf seinen Seiten ohne jeden Kommentar dazu und ohne jede Entschuldigung so weiter stehen hat..

Wir können nun beileibe nichts dafür, dass sich der ASV, das Präsidium und die angeschlossenen Vereine durch solches Handeln selber disqualifizieren...

Berichten werden wir da aber selbstverständlich weiterhin, denn die Angler - auch in Hamburg - hätten auch mal einfach gute Interessenvertreter verdient.

Und nach wie vor hat ja selbstverständlich der ASV, das Präsidium oder einzelne Präsidiumsmitglieder sowie die angeschlossenen Vereine jede Möglichkeit, sich zu Verhalten und den Gründen dazu zu äußern und somit eventuellen Spekulationen den Boden zu entziehen. 

Dass man auf Grund der bisherigen Vorfälle und der (Nicht)Komunikationspolitik das alles dann auch zuerst einmal hinterfragen wird, dürfte niemand wundern.

Im Falle dessen, das wir uns in einzelnen Punkten geirrt hätten, werden wir uns aber wir immer entsprechend entschuldigen und das auch breitestmöglich richtig stellen.

Es liegt aber nach wie vor nicht an uns, wenn der ASV, das Präsidium und die Vereine weiter mauern...........




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Also einmal ganz ehrlich, in dieser Angelegenheit ist so viel Müll geschrieben worden, es wäre zum allgemeinen Verständnis besser, man löscht oder sperrt zumindest dieses Kiste.
Als Vereinsvertreter und ehemaliges Präsidiumsmitglied muss ich das Wort Lüge seitens der Vereine und des Präsidiums entschieden zurückweisen. (Für manchen Vereinsvertreter - ich spreche hier als ICH und nicht als Wir - bei den Vereinen) Thomas, Deine Behauptungen müssen ja schon aus Deiner Sicht auf wackligen Füßen stehen, warum sonst immer der Hinweis auf Deine ach so wichtige Datensicherung. Hast Du etwa Angst vor rechtlichen Auseinandersetzungen?

Nun einmal ein wenig zur Aufkläarung:
1. Der ASV hat nur Vereine als Mitglieder und nicht Einzelangler. 
2. Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein riesiges Entgegenkommen, Foren überhaupt die Anmeldung von Gemeinschaftsfischen zu ermöglichen. 
3. Die Geschichte "Schonhaken" ist nun wirklich albern. Ich denke, es kann schon einmal vorkommen, dass etwas unglücklich formuliert ist. Die Sache war und ist aber von Anfang an klar. Wer Gemeinschaftsfischen anmeldet weiß es, auf der Genehmigung steht nur etwas von einer Empfehlung des Schonhakens. Was soll dieses stetige Öl ins Feuer giessen. Es ist schon schlimm, dass auf Grund des Gehetztes im AB Angler verunsichert sind, was sie überhaupt dürfen. Schade, wie das AB sich hier eigentlich gegen die Angler stellt. Eine sachliche Aufklärung wäre angebrachter gewesen.
4. Satzung des ASV: ja Thomas, da bist Du wohl nicht so ganz sattelfest. Na klar bin ich zurückgetreten. Dieser Schritt hat aber nichts mit dem Gemeinschaftsfischen etc zu tun. Mag sein, Du würdest es gerne hinein reden. Schade, gelingt Dir aber nicht. Meine Beweggründe lagen und liegen ganz woanders. Ein Rücktritt ist nach gegenwärtiger Satzungsform nicht so einfach mal eben möglich. Die Satzungsänderung - zugegeben, kannst Du noch nicht kennen, da erst auf dem Weg der Eintragung - ermöglicht es gegenüber dem Präsdium zurückzutreten. Kommt also, wenn das Vereinsregister aktive geworden ist.
So arbeite ich als im Moment noch quasi kommissarisch in meinen Referentenbereichen.
Die ehrenamtliche Arbeit macht weitestgehend Spaß, nur die ewigen - für mich nicht nachvollziehbaren - Querschüsse des AB  vermiesen einem die Arbeit doch ganz gemein. 
Nur wer weiß, was da im Ehrenamt geleistet wird sollte das M... aufmachen.

Gruß aus Hamburg
Werner Kleint


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Find ich ja mal klasse, dass sich auch ein - zumindest ehemals - Verantwortlicher meldet!!
Und das meine ich wirklich und ausdrücklich so!!!

*Dafür meinen größten Respekt an Werner Kleint!!*​
Auch wenn wir wohl in der Sache  da anderer Ansicht sind, aber das kann man ja immer diskutieren...

Zu Deinen Punkten:


> 1. Der ASV hat nur Vereine als Mitglieder und nicht Einzelangler.


Hat doch meines Wissens nach auch nie jemand bestritten???



> 2. Aus meiner Sicht ist es ein riesiges Entgegenkommen, Foren überhaupt die Anmeldung von Gemeinschaftsfischen zu ermöglichen.


Sorry, das ist schlichter Unfug und in keinem Fall mit den VdSF - Richtlinien kompatibel, nach denen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen immer auch einem Hegeziel dienen muss.

Niemand aus einem Forum kann aber fachlich für einzelne, fremde  Gewässer etwas über die Hege vor Ort wissen und damit ist auch niemand außer den jeweiligen Vereinen oder Verbänden in der Lage, ein Gemeinschaftsfischen gemäß den VdSF- Richtlinien durchzuführen. So muss auch zwangsläugig ein eventuell bei einem privaten Forentreffen gewünschtes Gemeinschaftsfischen von den zuständigen Vereinen organisiert werden.

..............Und wir machen seit jetzt 10 Jahren Forum für Angler.
In dieser Zeit gab es zwar unzählig private Treffen von Forenmitglieder an den verschiedensten Gewässern - nicht einmal jedoch meines Wissens den Wunsch nach einem "organisierten Gemeinschaftsfischen"..

Zudem bleibt immer noch die Frage offen, weshalb der ASV Hamburg die Behörde dazu brachte, entgegen allen in Deutschland bisher üblichen Definitionen diese zu ändern in die vom ASV gewünschte..

Und erst nach unsere Nachfragen - belegt mit entsprechenden rechtswissenschaftlichen Aufsätzen - dann die Behörde dazu eine klare Stellungnahme brachte, welche die Rechtmäßigkeit der alten Definition bestätigte - und eben nicht die des ASV.

Bisher kam noch keine einzige Veröffentlichung oder Stellungnahme des ASV zu dem Grund für diese Maßnahme der deutschlandweit einzigartigen Umdefinierung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen. 
So wie insgesamt die Kommunikationsverweigerung, außer der ominösen Stellungnahme, die auch jetzt noch der Aussage der Behörde widerspricht.



> 3. Die Geschichte "Schonhaken" ist nun wirklich albern. Ich denke, es kann schon einmal vorkommen, dass etwas unglücklich formuliert ist.


Dann sollte es ja kein Problem sein, dass auch öffentlich richtig zu stellen und nicht die Stellungnahme so stehen zu lassen. Wir haben klar nachgewiesen, dass auf den Seiten des ASV noch nach der Veröffentlichung der Stellungnahme das klare "MUSS" für den Schonhaken bei Gemeinschaftsfischen zu lesen war. 
Und erst danach stillschweigend geändert und dann aber auch ohne anständigerweise in der Stellungnahme darauf hinzuweisen!!!



> Die Satzungsänderung - zugegeben, kannst Du noch nicht kennen


Zeigt wieder, dass beim ASV schlicht die Kommunikation eine Katastrophe ist........


> Es ist schon schlimm, dass auf Grund des Gehetztes im AB Angler verunsichert sind, was sie überhaupt dürfen.


Nein, auf Grund des Verhaltens des ASV



> Nur wer weiß, was da im Ehrenamt geleistet wird sollte das M... aufmachen.


Nur wer weiss, was der VdSF seit Drosses Zeiten alles an negativem für die Angler gebracht hat, kann vorsichtig genug sein, um weiteren negativen Aspekten für die Angler vorzubeugen - sei es im Bundesverband oder in den Landesverbänden..

Und deswegen werden wir da dran bleiben.

Und auch nochmal dafür, dass sich überhaupt mal ein (ehemals) Verantwortlicher zu Wort meldet, das kann man wirklich nicht hoch genug einschätzen und loben!!:
*Dafür meinen größten Respekt an Werner Kleint!!*​


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Also einmal ganz ehrlich, in dieser Angelegenheit  ist so viel Müll geschrieben worden, es wäre zum allgemeinen Verständnis  besser, man löscht oder sperrt zumindest dieses Kiste.
> 
> Das wäre die Strategie des ASV HH. Unbequemes als Müll zu bezeichnen und einfach aus der Öffentlichkeit zu nehmen.
> 
> ...




Ich finde es auch gut, dass Du Dich hier der Diskussion stellst. Gleichsam drängt sich mir die Frage auf, ob ein Präsidiumsmitglied erst zurücktreten muss, um sich öffentlich äußern zu können/dürfen.

Jedenfalls wäre eine offene Kommunikation auch und grade mit aktiven Präsidiumsmitgliedern mehr als wünschenswert.


----------



## Baitcaster (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

War klar, das Ralle wieder Thomas seine Äußerungen ohne eigene Meinung bestätigen wird:q

Lasst euch im AB nicht durch das AB-Team provozieren. Hier wird nicht ganz sauber gawaschen, wie es eigentlich sein müsste.
Die Verwässerung wird von einigen anderen auch erkannt.
Aber umso mehr Hits hier zum Thema erfolgen, umso mehr Kohle wird gemacht. Ist in jeden Forum so:q
Deswegen werden viele Behauptungen hoch gepuscht und das ist ja auch der Sinn, umso mehr lesen mit und meinen was zu verstehen oder auch nicht.
Angler fragen mitlerweile nach, ob sie überhaupt noch angeln gehen dürfen. Geht´s noch? Sinn erfüllt, Ziel verpasst:q


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> War klar, das Ralle wieder Thomas seine Äußerungen ohne eigene Meinung bestätigen wird:q
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls von Thomas und dem AB unabhängig und werde nicht vorgeschickt.
> 
> ...



Die Frage ist ja auch berechtigt, bei der Rechtsunsicherheit, die durch den ASV HH erzeugt wurde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Angler fragen mitlerweile nach, ob sie überhaupt noch angeln gehen dürfen. Geht´s noch?


Müssen sie ja in Hamburg in den Verbands/Vereinsgewässern auch, da dort immer noch der Beschluss des ASV auch gegen die klare Aussage der Behörde gilt.

Rechtssicherheit für Angler gibts nur in den freien Gewässern in Hamburg-  leider..


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Uups, die beiden "Pösen" zeitgleich ;-))

PS:


> Aber umso mehr Hits hier zum Thema erfolgen, umso mehr Kohle wird gemacht.


Wenn Du jemanden mal erklärst, wie das funktionieren soll, würden Dir ne Menge Verlage zu Füßen liegen, die schon lange nach Möglichkeiten suchen, sich für Inhalte bezahlen zu lassen..

Mich würds natürlich auch brennend interessieren ;-))


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Oh, sorry Thomas. Ich hoffe ich hab jetzt nicht mit eigener Meinung *vor* Dir gepostet.:q:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Erklär mir lieber mal, wie ich über die Klicks an Kohle komme ;-)))


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Lasst euch im AB nicht durch das AB-Team provozieren. Hier wird nicht ganz sauber gawaschen, wie es eigentlich sein müsste.



Der grösste Provokateur bist doch ganz eindeutig du. Kommst rein, verschiesst einige Giftpfeile und verschwindest wieder . . .#d



Baitcaster schrieb:


> Deswegen werden viele Behauptungen hoch gepuscht und das ist ja auch der Sinn, umso mehr lesen mit und meinen was zu verstehen oder auch nicht.
> *Angler fragen mitlerweile nach, ob sie überhaupt noch angeln gehen dürfen. Geht´s noch?*




Das fragst du?|supergri
Die Frage kann doch nur der ASV-HH beantworten. Du darfst dich stellvertretend sicher äussern . . .

#h#h#h


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Erklär mir lieber mal, wie ich über die Klicks an Kohle komme ;-)))




Klicksteuer . . .:vik:


----------



## Nighthawk (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Müssen sie ja in Hamburg in den Verbands/Vereinsgewässern auch, da dort immer noch der Beschluss des ASV auch gegen die klare Aussage der Behörde gilt.
> 
> Rechtssicherheit für Angler gibts nur in den freien Gewässern in Hamburg-  leider..



Mit ist immer noch unklar, wo ihr einen ofiziellen Beschluss des ASV Hamburg zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen findet ... alles was ich finde ist eine Stellungnahme, nicht mehr und nicht weniger... eine Stellungsnahme hat beratenden Charakter. Ein Beschluß hingegen hätte rechtverbindlichen Charakter, ist aber bisher nicht veröffentlicht worden ...

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und in der Stellungnahme geht es doch eben genau um den *Beschluss*...



			
				aus der Stellungnahme schrieb:
			
		

> Für seine Pachtgewässer setzt der ASV Hamburg einen* lange bestehenden Beschluss um*....



Vielleicht sollten sich die Vereine mal wirklich mit den Beschlusslagen ihres Verbandes auseinandersetzen - da scheint ja viel Unwissenheit zu herrschen...

Eigentlich auch kein Wunder, wenn die Kommunikation vielleicht innerhalb des Verbandes  und auch gegenüber den Mitgliedsvereinen genauso schlecht ist wie die gegenüber Medien und  der Öffentlichkeit...


----------



## Nighthawk (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Damit stellt sich mir die nächste Frage, was haben die Vereine damit zu tun, für die ändert sich ja nichts und sind somit nicht betroffen. 
Und nun stelle ich mal eine provokante These in den Raum ... evtl begrüßen es die Vereine sogar das andere Formen der gemeinschaftlichen Angelei künftig nach den gleichen Regularien "spielen" müssen ... 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> evtl begrüßen es die Vereine sogar das andere Formen der gemeinschaftlichen Angelei künftig nach den gleichen Regularien "spielen


Dass das nicht geht, da mit Gemeinschaftsfischen immer der Hegegedanke verbunden sein muss und deshalb das nur die jeweiligen Gewässerbewirtschafter/Vereine machen können, ist da halt das andere (was zum einen auch VdSF-Richtlinie ist und ja Gott sei Dank nun auch die Behörde eingesehen hat) - womit wir wieder beim Thema "Kompetenz" wären...

Sollte der wahre - wie von Dir vermutete? - Grund die "Ausgrenzung" oder strengere Regulierung nichtorganiserter Angler sein, ist das kein grundsätzliches Problem - dann soll man das als Verband so sagen und kommunizieren und auch dazu stehen.

*ABER EBEN NICHT WIE GESCHEHEN:*
Die Behörde auf Grund guter persönlicher Beziehungen einspannen und dann behaupten, das wäre auf Grund von Berhördenausagen/Gesetzeslage, um sich so vielleicht zu "rechtfertigen" für diesen anglerunfreundlichen Beschluss?.

Denn damit betrifft es dann eben nicht nur die Angler in Verband/Vereinen, sondern damit betrifft das ALLE Angler in Hamburg und bei Übernahme dieser in Deutschland einzigartigen Definition durch andere VdSF-Verbände auch alle Angler deutschlandweit...

Und genau das war ja für uns der Grund, da zu recherchieren..

Wenn es ein "Angler"verband für nötig hält, Angler mehr als der Gesetzgeber zu regulieren, ist das seine Sache und die der angeschlossenen Vereine und deren Mitgliedern.

Wenn über Behörden versucht wird, das allgemeingültig zu machen, hört der Spass schlicht auf..




> Damit stellt sich mir die nächste Frage, was haben die Vereine damit zu tun, für die ändert sich ja nichts und sind somit nicht betroffen.


Auch das ist falsch, da das auch jedes Vereinsmitglied betrifft, das sich privat mit mehr als 10 Anglern treffen will.....

Es sei denn, der Verband macht hier auch einen Unterschied und das soll dann nur für Gastangler gelten - dazu kenne ich allerdings keinen Beschluss...


----------



## Nighthawk (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie kommst du auf "Ausgrenzung" nichtorganisierter Angler? Das wären Angler, die nicht in einem Verein sind, oder? Die würden sich eine Gastkarte für das jeweilige Gewässer holen und sind an die Bestimmungen gebunden, die dort drauf abgedruckt sind ...  (Informationspflicht über Beschlüsse auf den Webseiten des ASV Hamburg besteht nur für deren Mitglieder und das sind die Vereine und nicht ein einzelner nichtorganisierter Angler)

Für Angler in Vereinen ändert sich nichts, da deren Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen wie bisher stattfinden. Und genau diese Angler vertritt der Verein gegenüber dem Verband. 

Natürlich steht es aber jedem Vereins-Angler frei, seinen Unmut über die Änderung für seine privaten Aktivitäten bei seinem Vorstand kund zu tun und damit über Mitgliederbeschlüsse ggfls Handlungsmaßnahmen einzuleiten.


Und zum Hegegedanken bei Gemeinschaftsfischen von Vereinen spare ich mir mal besser jeden Kommentar 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Und zum Hegegedanken bei Gemeinschaftsfischen von Vereinen spare ich mir mal besser jeden Kommentar


Ist halt Beschlusslage des VdSF-Bund und des ASVHH....

Wenn die Verbände das (also sich?) selber nicht ernst nehmen sollten, wer soll dann die Verbände noch ernst nehmen????




> Wie kommst du auf "Ausgrenzung" nichtorganisierter Angler?


*Mißverständlich von mir!!*

Müsste heissen "nicht im ASVHH oder angeschlossener Vereine organisierter Angler" - *SORRY dafür!!*




> Für Angler in Vereinen ändert sich nichts, da deren Gemeinschaftsveranstaltungen wie bisher stattfinden.


Laut Beschluss und Stellungnahme kann aber auch für Vereinsmitglieder jede Ansammlung von mehr als 10 Anglern immer noch zu einem "Gemeinschaftsfischen" umgedeutet werden - und damit sitzen auch die in diesem "Boot" und genau deswegen auch unser Vorwurf der Rechtsunsicherheit..

Es sei denn, wie von mir angeführt:


> Es sei denn, der Verband macht hier auch einen Unterschied und das soll dann nur für Gastangler gelten - dazu kenne ich allerdings keinen Beschluss...





> Die würden sich eine Gastkarte für das jeweilige Gewässer holen und sind an die Bestimmungen gebunden, die dort drauf abgedruckt sind ...  (Informationspflicht über Beschlüsse auf den Webseiten des ASV Hamburg besteht nur für deren Mitglieder und das sind die Vereine und nicht ein einzelner nichtorganisierter Angler)


Uralter juristischer Grundsatz in Deutschland (und daher auch das Problem mit der "Kommunikation" des ASV, da niemand genau weiss, was nun eigentlich gelten soll):
Unkenntnis schützt vor Strafe nicht..


----------



## Nighthawk (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist Beschlusslage des VdSF-Bund und des ASVHH....
> 
> Wenn die Verbände das selber nicht ernst nehmen sollten, wer soll dann die Verbände noch ernst nehmen????
> 
> ...



Ich wollte auch eigentlich nichts zu dem Thema schreiben, da ich diese Diskussion nicht zielführend finde und abwarten was Patrick bei dem Termin mit dem ASV erreicht hat. Aber das hier immer die Vereine mitreingezogen werden geht gar nicht. Es besteht aktuell einfach kein Handlungsbedarf für die Vereine. Sobald ordentliche Beschlüsse vorliegen, die Vereine diese an Ihre Mitglieder weitergeben, wird sich daraus alles weitere ergeben.

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> was Patrick bei dem Termin mit dem ASV erreicht hat.


Schön, wenn Privatpesonen was mt dem ASV auskungeln dürfen...

Zielführender wäre eine offene Kommunikation des Verbandes und Diskussion mit allen betroffenen Anglern, Vereinen, Medien und der Öffentlichkeit..

Und nochmal:
Die jetzt geltende Stellungnahme mit dem Beschluss, laut dem ab 10 Personen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen "angenommen" werden kann, ist da weitere ohne Klarstellung offizielle Rechtslage beim ASV - und solange das so ist, kann eben niemand von Rechtssicherheit für Vereins/Verbandsgewässer sprechen.

Was dann bei der Kungelei mit Privatpersonen rauskommt, wird sich ja zeigen, sofern es dann auch irgendwo kommuniziert wird - und ob sich dann der neue Beschluss an die Richtlinien des VdSF hält (nicht zu vergessen: auch der VdSF-Bund-Präsident hat ja klar gesagt, dass der Beschluss des ASVHH *nicht* den Richtlinien des VdSF entsprechen würde), sowie an die klare Aussage der Behörde...



*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Man muss sich vor Augen führen, dass diese ganze Geschichte für Vereine keine Veränderung bedeutet. Somit denke ich, dass die Vereinsvorstände sich mit diesem Thema nicht konfrontiert sehen. Die Vereine melden Ihre "Gemeinschaftsfischen" weiterhin ganz normal an, haben jetzt sogar eine verkürzte Anmeldefrist.

Daher braucht man nicht erwarten, dass Vereinsvorstände jetzt aktiv werden. Umso mehr hier jetzt von der Redaktion andere Vorwürfe eingearbeitet werden, umso weniger werden die Vereinsvorstände dazu Stellung beziehen. Wie gesagt, selbst für mich wirkt diese Unterhaltung nicht mehr zielführend und am eigentlichen Thema vorbei. Ziel sollte es sein, private Treffen (wenn diese nicht den Charakter eines Gemeinschaftsfischen haben) nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen einzustufen.

Je mehr hier das Thema verwässert wird und unangebrachte Vermutungen veröffentlicht werden, um so unwahrscheinlicher ist es, dass der Verband mit Euch in Kontakt tritt. Kann ich sogar irgendwie verstehen.Ob es jetzt Platz für Spekulationen gibt oder nicht, ist hierbei absolut egal.

Und wenn wir jetzt mal ganz ehrlich sind, auch wenn hier das Thema noch 2 Jahre weiter nicht zielorientiert diskutiert und angeheizt wird, ändert sich in HH Nichts. Je länger der Thread, je unglaubwürdiger die Aussagen, je aggressiver die Berichtserstattung, um so weniger Bedeutung und Glaubwürdigkeit hat es für das Präsidium, die Vereine und auch für die Angler. "Lass die da mal ruhig blöde rumschreiben", so könnte sich die Aussenwirkung auch irgendwann darstellen.

So wie hier grade verfahren wird, verpufft alles und bringt auf keiner Ebene eine Änderung. Schade, dass dieser Weg eingeschlagen wurde. Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass es ehr um angekrazten Stolz geht, dass Euch die Kommunikation versagt wurde und Ihr auf Verbandsebene nicht weiter gekommen seid. So, da bin ich mir sicher, lauft Ihr gegen die Wand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Man muss sich vor Augen führen, dass diese ganze Geschichte für Vereine keine Veränderung bedeutet. Somit denke ich, dass die Vereinsvorstände sich mit diesem Thema nicht konfrontiert sehen. Die Vereine melden Ihre "Gemeinschaftsfischen" weiterhin ganz normal an, haben jetzt sogar eine verkürzte Anmeldefrist.


Siehe oben, selbstverständlich sind auch Vereine und ihre Mitglieder betroffen. 
Wie auch schon gesagt: 
Es sei denn, es gibt einen Beschluss (den ich zwar noch nirgends gelesen habe, was ja aber bekanntlich beim ASV auch nicht viel zu bdeuten hat), bei dem der ASV Vereine und Vereinsmitglieder explizit ausnimmt.. 



> Daher braucht man nicht erwarten, dass Vereinsvorstände jetzt aktiv werden.


Müssen sie ja auch nicht, wenn ihnen das alles so recht ist. Was dann auch für sich spricht..



> Manchmal habe ich das Gefühl, dass es ehr um angekrazten Stolz geht, dass Euch die Kommunikation versagt


Nein, das sind wir vom VDSF ja gewohnt, mit - wie schon oft zitiert - der lobenswerten Ausnahme des Landesverbandes in Schleswig Holstein.


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Privatpesonen was mt dem ASV auskungeln dürfen...



Ihr seid doch auch Privatpersonen, warum sollte mit Euch etwas ausgekungeld werden? Zumal Nichts ausgekungelt wurde! Es gab ein Gespräch, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Ich habe um dieses Gespräch gebeten, um eben zielorientiert etwas zu erreichen! Finde es klasse, dass das Präsidium sich für dieses Treffen ausgesprochen hat und wir die Möglichkeit hatten, die Sichtweisen ruhig und sachlich austauschen könnten. Da ist wieder dein komischer Unterton, der einfach nichts bringt!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kann eben niemand von Rechtssicherheit für Vereins/Verbandsgewässer sprechen.



Und wieder diese Aussagen, die am Thema vorbei gehen und einfach nicht stimmen. So ist der Verlust der Glaubwürdigkeit doch vorprogrammiert! Was haben die Vereinsgewässer damit zutun? Ein Beschluß des Präsidium bezüglich der Verbandsgewässer hat doch Nichts aber auch garnichts mit irgendwelchen Vereinsgewässer zutun.#d Hier geben die Vereine die Richtlinien vor.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Was dann bei der Kungelei mit Privatpersonen rauskommt, wird sich ja zeigen, sofern es dann auch irgendwo kommuniziert wird



So es zu einer Änderung des Beschlusses kommt, wird dieses sicherlich auch irgendwo nach aussen getragen. Das Ihr eine Pressemeldung mit roter Schleife bekommt, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Wie gesagt, es heißt jetzt einfach erstmal abwarten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Man muss sich vor Augen führen, dass diese ganze Geschichte für Vereine keine Veränderung bedeutet. Somit denke ich, dass die Vereinsvorstände sich mit diesem Thema nicht konfrontiert sehen. Die Vereine melden Ihre "Gemeinschaftsfischen" weiterhin ganz normal an, haben jetzt sogar eine verkürzte Anmeldefrist.
> 
> Natürlich ändert sich für die Vereine und Ihre Gemeinschaftsfischen nix. Und genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Der Verband anerkennt als Mitglieder ausschließlich Vereine. Der Angler als solcher ist ihm vollkommen wurscht oder gar ein Ärgerniss. In so fern betrifft dieser Beschluß eben nicht die Vereine, sehr wohl aber Vereinsangehörige Angler sowie Gastangler. Die Verpflichtung zur Anmeldung besteht nämlich auch für Vereinsmitglieder angeschlossener Vereine, die sich privat, also ohne Engagement des Vereins, treffen wollen. Mit der Aussage, " es ändert sich nix für Vereine " suggeriert man dem Vereinsangehörigen es habe sich für Ihn nichts geändert. Hat es aber doch, und zwar grundlegend.
> 
> ...



Patrick, es ist vollkommen gleich, was da hinter verschlossenen Türen ausbaldowert wird. Doch was auch immer an Beschlüssen gefasst oder geändert wird, dass muss man den Anglern mitteilen. Und in dem Moment bekommt die Wand ein Fensterchen, und da werden wir reingucken. Und, je nach dem was wir sehen, reagieren. So, oder so.


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe oben, selbstverständlich sind auch Vereine und ihre Mitglieder betroffen.
> Wie auch schon gesagt:
> Es sei denn, es gibt einen Beschluss (den ich zwar noch nirgends gelesen habe, was ja aber bekanntlich beim ASV auch nicht viel zu bdeuten hat), bei dem der ASV Vereine und Vereinsmitglieder explizit ausnimmt..



Für die Vereinsvorstände und die Vereinsveranstaltungen (Gemeinschaftsfischen) hat sich Nichts geändert. Hier ist alles geblieben wie vorher. Für die Vereinsmitglieder hat sich nur etwas verändert, wenn diese eben an Forentreffen teilnehmen wollen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ihr seid doch auch Privatpersonen,


Die Anfrage von mir wurde ganz offiziell als Redakteur der Anglerpraxis gestellt, inkl. Presseausweisnummer etc..



> Ich habe um dieses Gespräch gebeten, um eben zielorientiert etwas zu erreichen!


*Das finde ich absolut klasse und vor allem nachahmenswert!!
Das verdient höchsten Respekt!!*​
Was ich aber immer noch nicht verstehe (und darauf bezog sich das bei mir):
Wieso der ASV sowas mit Privatpersonen diskutiert und nicht öffentlich mit allen Anglern, da ja auch alle betroffen sind..



> Und wieder diese Aussagen, die am Thema vorbei gehen und einfach nicht stimmen.


Selbstverständlich stimmt diese Aussage nachweisbar.

Wenn nach jetziger Beschlusslage und Stellungnahme des ASV ein Angler (ob Vereinsmitglied oder  nicht) in einem Forum zu einem Treffen aufruft und dazu dummerweise eine Teilnehmerliste veröffentlicht (wie es ja, wie Du weisst, in Foren oft der Fall ist), dann ist das ab 10 Personen ein anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen. Was das bedeutet, sollte gerade Dir klar sein... 



> Ein Beschluß des Präsidium bezüglich der Verbandsgewässer hat doch Nichts aber auch garnichts mit irgendwelchen Vereinsgewässer zutun. Hier geben die Vereine die Richtlinien vor.


Die Vereine müssen ja wohl die Beschlüsse umsetzen, die ihr eigener Verband vorgibt, oder nicht?

Dann wäre der Verband ja sonst komplett überflüssig...

Das wäre wie wenn in Europa was beschlossen wird und die deutsche Regierung als Teil der EU sagt, geht uns nix an..


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ändert sich für die Vereine und Ihre Gemeinschaftsfischen nix. Und genau das ist doch der Knackpunkt. Der Verband anerkennt als Mitglieder ausschließlich Vereine. Der Angler als solcher ist ihm vollkommen wurscht oder gar ein Ärgerniss. In so fern betrifft dieser Beschluß eben nicht die Vereine,  sehr wohl aber Vereinsangehörige Angler sowie Gastangler. Die  Verpflichtung zur Anmeldung besteht nämlich auch für Vereinsmitglieder  angeschlossener Vereine, die sich privat, also ohne Engagement des Vereins, treffen wollen. Mit der Aussage, " es ändert sich nix für Vereine " suggeriert man dem Vereinsangehörigen es habe sich für Ihn nichts geändert. Hat es aber doch, und zwar grundlegend.



Das ist richtig, Ralf. Wollte nur klarstellen, dass es für die Vereinsvorstände erstmal keine Änderungen gibt. Vereinsmitglieder die in Foren organisiert sind, können natürlich von diesen Beschluß betroffen sein.




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Patrick, es ist vollkommen gleich, was da hinter verschlossenen Türen ausbaldowert wird. Doch was auch immer an Beschlüssen gefasst oder geändert wird, dass muss man den Anglern mitteilen. Und in dem Moment bekommt die Wand ein Fensterchen, und da werden wir reingucken. Und, je nach dem was wir sehen, reagieren. So, oder so.



Sollte es wirklich zu einen geänderten Beschluß kommen, wird dieser sicherlich auch veröffentlicht. (Sonst hat ein Beschluß ja wenig Sinn)


----------



## Nighthawk (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Interessante Definition von "Kungelei" - es haben sich die beiden betroffenen Parteien an einen Tisch gesetzt und sachlich versucht das Thema in vernünftige Bahnen zu lenken ... hier  fühlt sich wohl jemand übergangen 

Gruss
Dirk


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Für die Vereinsmitglieder hat sich nur etwas verändert, wenn diese eben an Forentreffen teilnehmen wollen


Nein, denn da greift immer noch genau das Gleiche, was Du früher mal kritisiert hast:
Dass das unbeabsichtigt zu einem anmeldepflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfiischen erklärt werden kann. Sobald in so einem Fall mehr als 10 Angler am Wasser sind.

Und zwar auch wie früher unabhängig davon, ob nur 9 angemeldet waren und weitere dazukommen oder ob das schon vorher 10 oder mehr waren, ob Vereinesmitglied oder Gatsangler.

Ich kann ja nicht wissen, was da beim Gespräch abging, aber Du scheinst etwas vergesslich zu werden. Denn auch genau das hast Du vorher schon immer selber kritisiert...




> es haben sich die beiden betroffenen Parteien


Dadurch, dass der ASV versucht hat das über die Behörde als allgemeingültig erklären zu lassen (gegen die VdSF-Richtlinien und gegen die spätere Klarstellung der Behörde) sind aber eben ALLE Angler betroffen und nicht nur Patrick und  der ASV als die 2 genannten "Parteien"....

Und nach wie vor fehlt da jede Erklärung seitens des ASV, wie und warum er dazu kam, die Behörde zur Umdefinierung des Begriffes Gemeinschaftsfischen zu veranlassen..


Ansonsten hättest Du recht..


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Vereine müssen ja wohl die Beschlüsse umsetzen, die ihr eigener Verband vorgibt, oder nicht?



Nochmal, der Beschluß hat Wirkung auf die Verbandsgewässer!
Es gibt für die Vereine keinen Grund dieses auf die Vereinsgewässer anzuwenden. Die Vereine haben oftmals ganz andere Regelungen für Ihre Gewässer als der ASV Hamburg für die Verbandsgewässer. Für die Vereine zählt für die Vereinsgewässer auf Hamburger Boden nur das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz. Da hat dieser Beschluss keine Wirkung. Es gibt Vereine die haben andere Schonzeit, andere Mindestmasse usw., nur das Fischereigesetz muss beachtet werden.

Wie Du siehst, dieser Beschluß hat keine Auswirkung auf Vereinsgewässer! Habe es auch nie so verstanden, dass der ASV dieses anstrebt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Habe es auch nie so verstanden, dass der ASV dieses anstrebt.


Wie man in früheren Postings von Dir lesen kann, hast Du aber genauso die Befürchtung gehabt, das das eben ausgedehnt werden könnte, und zwar auch auf die freien Gewässer und nicht nur auf die Verbands/Vereinsgewässer...
Oder war das dann auch nur ein "Mißverständnis" auf Grund mangelnder Kommunikation des ASV?

etwas OT und polemisch jetzt:
Die Bundesregierung macht laut Regierungssprecher auch immer alles richtig und hat "nur Kommunikationsprobleme"..........
Kam mir da gerade fast automatisch in den Sinn
OT und Polemik aus





> Für die Vereine zählt für die Vereinsgewässer auf Hamburger Boden nur das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz.


Für was brauchen die dann den Verband???



> Es gibt für die Vereine keinen Grund dieses auf die Vereinsgewässer anzuwenden.


Dazu wollte ich gerade in der ja auch von den Mitgliedsvereinen notwendigerweise akzeptieren Satzung des ASV nachschauen - leider ist diese momentan nicht erreichbar..
Muss ich also meine Antwort dazu auf später verschieben..


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, denn da greift immer noch genau das Gleiche, was Du früher mal kritisiert hast:
> Dass das unbeabsichtigt zu einem anmeldepflichtigen Gemeinschaftsfiischen erklärt werden kann. Sobald in so einem Fall mehr als 10 Angler am Wasser sind.
> 
> Und zwar auch wie früher unabhängig davon, ob nur 9 angemeldet waren und weitere dazukommen oder ob das schon vorher 10 oder mehr waren, ob Vereinesmitglied oder Gatsangler.
> ...



Nein, bin nicht vergesslich geworden. Wenn Ihr jetzt hier ein Treffen organisiert und 10 Leute melden sich an. Ihr meldet ein Gemeinschaftsfischen mit 10 Teilnehmer an und ich angel zufällig an der gleichen Stelle, kann mir so oder so keiner was. Könnte ja auch sein, wenn ein Verein ein echtes Gemeinschaftsfischen anmeldet. Hier wird der Verantwortliche nicht auch meinen Fang registrieren, nur weil ich zufällig 10 Meter weiter angel und dazu noch in einem ganz anderen Verein organisiert bin. Sollte eine Kontrolle kommen, so zeigt der Verantwortliche des Gemeinschaftsfischen die Teilnehmer an. So war es immer und hier sehe ich nicht die größte Problematik bei diesen Beschluß. Laut Beschluß ist es ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn eben eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird. Dieses trifft auf 10 Angler, die sich wirklich zufällig am Wasser treffen ja nicht zu. 

Mir geht es nur darum, dass private Forumstreffen (ohne Wettkampf oder Hegegedanken) nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen gewertet werden. Alles andere oder geahnte Leichen im Keller sind mir egal. Ich habe meine Meinung zu diesen Thema nicht geändert, nur meine Meinung zu Euren derzeitigen Vorgehen. Denke eben, dass Ihr den falschen Weg bei der Berichtserstattung eingeschlagen habt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Laut Beschluß ist es ein Gemeinschaftsfischen, wenn eben eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird. Dieses trifft auf 10 Angler, die sich wirklich zufällig am Wasser treffen ja nicht zu.


Aber eben dann, wenn 9 am Wasser sitzen, die sich in einem (welchen auch immer) Forum verabredet haben mit Teilnehmerliste, und dann noch weitere dazukommen. 

Dann KANN (nicht muss, daher spreche ich hier immer von möglicher Willkür und Rechtsunsicherheit) das als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen deklariert und allen daran teilnehmenden die Angelerlaubnis entzogen werden. Und dazu fehlt seitens des ASV nach wie vor jede eindeutige und klare Stellungnahme wie z. B. von der Behörde..

Nicht umsonst wurde ja auch gerade zu Anfang vermutet, dass der Beschluss wegen einem privaten Kleinkrieg jetzt so umgesetzt werden sollte, dass der ASV da die Möglichkeit hat, ihm "Mißliebige" sanktionieren zu können..

Daran hat sich seit unseren Telefonaten zu Anfang der Sache immer noch nichts geändert..

Und sollte der Verband das inzwischen wirklich anders sehen, kann er das einfach und jederzeit so kommunizieren, dass Rechtsicherheit für alle herrscht und Willkür ausgeschlossen wird. 
Macht er das nicht, wird ers wohl nicht wollen, dass da Sicherheit für alle herrscht, nehm ich mal an..

*Und auch nach wie vor:
Bei allen Diskussionen (auch hart, das gebe ich als erster jederzeit zu!) würde ich einen solchen klarstellenden Beschluss oder rechtssichere Veröffentlichung seitens des ASV dann genauso heftig loben, wie ich das jetzige Verhalten kritisiere..*



> Alles andere oder geahnte Leichen im Keller sind mir egal.


Uns nicht, da wir Angler schon viel unter den "Angler"verbänden zu leiden hatten..
Und daher bleiben wir bei sowas immer dran.


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kann Patrick nur zustimmen, so wird dieses Thema nie zu einem Ergebnis führen. Hier reden einfach zu viele Leute, die sich mit den Hamburger Gegebenheiten nicht auskennen. Nur Polemik, sonst nichts. Besinnt Euch auf die nüchternen Fakten.

In einem Punkt muß ich Dir - Patrick - allerdings widersprechen, für die Vereine hat sich nichts geändert, wir haben immer noch die alten - langen - Meldefristen.

Gruß


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie man in früheren Postings von Dir lesen kann, hast Du aber genauso die Befürchtung gehabt, das das eben ausgedehnt werden könnte, und zwar auch auf die freien Gewässer und nicht nur auf die Verbands/Vereinsgewässer...



Richtig, nach dem die Behörde Ihre Meinung gewechselt hatte, galt dieses ja auch für die freien Gewässer. Um die Vereinsgewässer hatte ich keine Sorge, wann macht man da schon ein Forentreffen und wie gesagt, hat der Beschlüss mit den Vereinsgewässern Nichts zutun.








Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für was brauchen die dann den Verband???



Sicherlich nicht um sich Richtlinien für die eigenen Gewässer vorschreiben zu lassen. Warum sollte dieser Beschluß für Vereinsgewässer gelten? Verstehe nicht wie Du auf diesen Trichter kommst. Da kommt eben wieder das gefühl hoch, dass es dir nicht um die Sache geht, sondern Du hier versuchst den Druck zu erhöhen, in dem Du verallgemeinerst. Für die Vereinsgewässer hat der Verein das Fischereirecht, ist doch nicht die Zuständigkeit des Verbandes!





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu wollte ich gerade in der ja auch von den Mitgliedsvereinen notwendigerweise akzeptieren Satzung des ASV nachschauen - leider ist diese momentan nicht erreichbar..
> Muss ich also meine Antwort dazu auf später verschieben..



Du hast doch alles gespeichert.


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Ich kann Patrick nur zustimmen, so wird dieses Thema nie zu einem Ergebnis führen. Hier reden einfach zu viele Leute, die sich mit den Hamburger Gegebenheiten nicht auskennen. Nur Polemik, sonst nichts. Besinnt Euch auf die nüchternen Fakten.
> 
> In einem Punkt muß ich Dir - Patrick - allerdings widersprechen, für die Vereine hat sich nichts geändert, wir haben immer noch die alten - langen - Meldefristen.
> 
> Gruß



Echt? Das wüßte ich nicht, dachte die Meldefrist ist generell runtergesetzt worden. Das ja fast etwas unfair.


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Noch! - du sagst es.


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber eben dann, wenn 9 am Wasser sitzen, die sich in einem (welchen auch immer) Forum verabredet haben mit Teilnehmerliste, und dann noch weitere dazukommen.
> 
> Dann KANN (nicht muss, daher spreche ich hier immer von möglicher Willkür und Rechtsunsicherheit) das als anmeldepflichtiges Gemeinschaftsfischen deklariert und allen daran teilnehmenden die Angelerlaubnis entzogen werden. Und dazu fehlt seitens des ASV nach wie vor jede eindeutige und klare Stellungnahme wie z. B. von der Behörde..
> 
> ...



Richtig! Das ist eine Kernaussage, der Rest drumherum reine Verwässerung. Diese Problematik werdet Ihr hier aber nicht wegdiskutiert bekommen bzw. wird durch diesen Thread und die Art der Berichtserstattung nichts zielführendes erreicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Du hast doch alles gespeichert.



Die komplette Satzung nicht.
Nur die damals wichtigen Passagen.

Werden wir aber auf Grund der jetzigen Vorkommnisse bei nächster Gelegenheit nachholen.



			
				Fleet schrieb:
			
		

> Besinnt Euch auf die nüchternen Fakten.



*Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen

Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.

Darauf folgend eine Änderung der Ansicht bei der Behörde, nach dem nun auch auf einmal aus deren Sicht private Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu werten wären.

Wir wurden durch diesen Thread darauf aufmerksam und fingen an zu recherchieren. Inkl. Anfrage (offizielle Presseanfrage mit Presseausweisnummer!) an den ASV.

Da keine Antwort kam, fragten wir auch bei der Behörde nach.

Nach viel Diskussionen hier und nochmaligen Nachfragen beim Pressesprecher der Behörde kam dann die jetzige Klarstellung, nachdem die Behörde eindeutig feststellt, dass private Forentreffen nach dem Hamburger Gesetz kein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein können.

Davor war noch die Stellungnahme des gesamten Präsidiums des ASV mit der Schonhakenlüge und dem festschreiben, dass auch in Foren augemachte Treffen ab 10 Personen, sofern eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird, als Gemeinschaftsfischen anzusehen sind.

Und bis jetzt immer noch Kommunikationsverweigerung seitens des ASV Hamburg, *mit der lobenswerten und nicht hoch genug einzuschätzenden Ausnahme des ehemaligen Präsidiumsmitgliedes Werner Kleint.*




Und  - Gott sei Dank - eine lebhafte Diskussion..


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Admin hat Urlaub


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

??? 
Ich bin doch da..

Und hier nochmal, damit ihr nicht zurückblättern müsst:


			
				Fleet schrieb:
			
		

> Besinnt Euch auf die nüchternen Fakten.



*Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen

Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.

Darauf folgend eine Änderung der Ansicht bei der Behörde, nach dem nun auch auf einmal aus deren Sicht private Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsfischen zu werten wären.

Wir wurden durch diesen Thread darauf aufmerksam und fingen an zu recherchieren. Inkl. Anfrage (offizielle Presseanfrage mit Presseausweisnummer!) an den ASV.

Da keine Antwort kam, fragten wir auch bei der Behörde nach.

Nach viel Diskussionen hier und nochmaligen Nachfragen beim Pressesprecher der Behörde kam dann die jetzige Klarstellung, nachdem die Behörde eindeutig feststellt, dass private Forentreffen nach dem Hamburger Gesetz kein Gemeinschaftsfischen sein können.

Davor war noch die Stellungnahme des gesamten Präsidiums des ASV mit der Schonhakenlüge und dem festschreiben, dass auch in Foren augemachte Treffen ab 10 Personen, sofern eine Teilnehmerliste geführt wird, als Gemeinschaftsfischen anzusehen sind.

Und bis jetzt immer noch Kommunikationsverweigerung seitens des ASV Hamburg, *mit der lobenswerten und nicht hoch genug einzuschätzenden Ausnahme des ehemaligen Präsidiumsmitgliedes Werner Kleint.*

Und  - Gott sei Dank - eine lebhafte Diskussion..




*Wer nicht alles von vorne durchlesen will, hier die kurze Zusammenfassung 
(aber kürzer gings echt nicht..):*
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3007765&postcount=409


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nee,
ASV Webmaster war gemeint


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

uuusp, sorry, alles klar - denn ich wusste gerade gar nicht, was ich mit der Aussage anfangen sollte.
Sorry vielmals!


PS:
@ Fleet
Auch wenn das vielleicht nicht jeder glauben will:
Das Lob für Dich meine ich absolut ernst!!!!!!

Eine Diskussion - auch strittig und hart - ist immer besser als Kommunikationsverweigerung..

Und nur mit einer vernünftigen Kommunkation kann man die Angler auch "mitnehmen"..


----------



## michael40 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Genau der ASV-Webmaster ist noch im Wohlverdienten Urlaub.Schlimm?|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nö, wirst ihn verdient haben bei dem Stress...

:q:q:q


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Thomas, jetzt verwechselst Du etwas.

Webmaster ist in der Sonne
Admin kämpt weiter an der Front


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

uuuch - ist das kompliziert bei euch..


----------



## michael40 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kämpfe nicht :q
Das Forum kam ja auch in die Diskusion und wollte da was klarstellen,was mir ja wohl nicht richtig gelungen ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich kämpfe nicht


Dann müsstest Du ja auch Don Quichotte heissen - wegen des Kampfes gegen Windmühlen.....

*Und hiermit entschuldige ich mich auch schon, da dies wirklich rein polemisch war* - aber ich fand das Wortspiel halt klasse ;-))


----------



## michael40 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Thomas ich sehe das nicht so eng.
Ihr habt ja ein problem mit dem ASV und nicht mit dem Forum,hoffe ich doch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich hab auch kein Problem mit dem ASV, nur mit dem Verhalten des Präsidiums. Denn das halte ich für eine Interessenvetretung der Angler bis jetzt für absolut unangemessen..

Und, um bei den gewünschten Fakten zu bleiben, zitiere ich mich gleich wieder selber:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## michael40 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Habe ich jetzt schon 3mal gelesen hier.|uhoh:
Ich bin ja nicht der ASV.


----------



## Daniel78 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Na hallo,

kaum zu glauben was ich hier lese. Ich dachte schon, dass wir in Sachsen stark reklementiert werden aber was bei euch los ist, ist die Härte! Da verzichte ich lieber auf Schleppfischen und anfüttern in TWT o.ä., kann mich aber an jeden DAV Teich/Fluss setzen und muss nicht darauf achten wieviele Leute da sind oder noch kommen werden. 

In diesem Sinne weiter kämpfen!!!

Petri, Daniel


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schön, wenn Privatpesonen was mt dem ASV auskungeln dürfen...



Wenn es dem Zweck dient, halte ich es für durchaus legitim.
Oder seit ihr schon einen Schritt weiter gekommen?
Ist es nicht besser und für den Angler förderlicher, wenn überhaupt einer an den ASV rankommt.
Da lasse ich keine zweite oder andere Meinung gelten.
Man, seit doch froh!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ..... es ist vollkommen gleich, was da hinter verschlossenen Türen ausbaldowert wird. Doch was auch immer an Beschlüssen gefasst oder geändert wird, dass muss man den Anglern mitteilen.



Richtig.
Wenn es dann was zu verkünden gäbe.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und in dem Moment bekommt die Wand ein Fensterchen, und da werden wir reingucken. Und, je nach dem was wir sehen, reagieren. So, oder so.



Das grenzt ja schon an spannern.....:q
Stell lieber einen Briefkasten vor der Tür, du bekommst Post.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fishzilla schrieb:


> Das grenzt ja schon an spannern.....:q
> Stell lieber einen Briefkasten vor der Tür, du bekommst Post.




Mein Briefkasten steht jedem jederzeit offen.:q


----------



## Fishzilla (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bin aber auch ein wenig gespannt, was nun kommt.
Habe mir extra drei Wochen Urlaub genommen.

So. Genug gelesen. 
Gehe mein zweites Hobby nach.
Gehe jetzt zum Zahnarzt.


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ???
> 
> Und bis jetzt immer noch Kommunikationsverweigerung seitens des ASV Hamburg, *mit der lobenswerten und nicht hoch genug einzuschätzenden Ausnahme des ehemaligen Präsidiumsmitgliedes Werner Kleint.*



Aber das ist doch nicht wirklich eine Ausnahme, wenn Werner ein ehemaliges Mitglied ist, spricht er auch nicht für den Verband. Ich finde es gut, dass Werner hier seine Meinung vertritt, so wie ich es von jeden anderen User auch gut finde. Ein über den Klee loben finde ich etwas albern. (Nichts gegen dich Werner, hoffe Du verstehst meine Worte richtig)

Letztendlich hat Werner hier nur kund getan, dass er für den Beschluß ist und die Geschichte mit den Schonhaken nicht wirklich dramtisch sieht. (Sehe ich mittlerweile ähnlich, ein ewiges drauf rumreiten bringt da nichts.) Dieses haben anderen (z.B. HPK) auch vorher schon getan, ein Lob konnte ich aber nicht dafür erkennen. Ganz im Gegenteil, warum ist dass jetzt also so absolut lobenswert und nicht hoch genug einzuschätzen? Richtig weiter bringt es keinen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

HPK hat doch immer betont, nicht für den ASV zu sprechen und ist doch auch nicht im Präsidim des ASV, oder seh ich das falsch?

Und auf keine unsere Antworten und Nachfragen ging er ein, Ralle hat das ja mal dankenswerter zusammen gefasst...

Und ich finde es immer noch lobenswert, wenn jemand derjengen, die das alles mitzuverantworten haben, sich auch endlich mal zu Wort meldet..


Und, um bei den gewünschten Fakten zu bleiben, zitiere ich mich gleich wieder selber:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> HPK hat doch immer betont, nicht für den ASV zu sprechen und ist doch auch nicht im Präsidim des ASV, oder seh ich das falsch?



Triff auf Werner dochABER auch zu! Antworten auf deine Fragen gab es auch nicht.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und, um bei den gewünschten Fakten zu bleiben, zitiere ich mich gleich wieder selber:



Öchhh Nöööööööööö. 4 mal reicht jetzt aber wirklich, wer will immer das Gleiche lesen? Zieht den Thread doch nur unnütz in die Länge.

Also, falls jemand die Fakten noch nicht kennt, zitiere ich Thomas mal.
]


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...



Und falls sich einer fragt warum es hier geht, dieses Zitat von Thomas wird Licht ins Dunkle bringen:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...



So jetzt hat jeder die Fakten, die im übrigen stimmen!#h


----------



## Fleet (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Leute,

zickt nicht wegen meiner Person rum. Ich kann damit leben.

Thomas, veilleicht hast Du ja ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen (aber dennoch DANKE), Ich rufe Dich in den nächsten Tagen einmal an.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## PatrickHH (14. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mensch Werner, wir zicken doch nicht, wir sagen unsere Meinung (hoffentlich nicht 4fach selbst zitiert), hat auch Nichts mit deiner Person zutun! Denke das Ziel ist ein und das selbe, nur der Weg eben nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Auch wenns Patrick nicht mag, das wir au jeder neuen Seite hier einmal auftauchen..
Und, um bei den gewünschten Fakten zu bleiben, zitiere ich mich gleich wieder selber:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...






> Thomas, veilleicht hast Du ja ein wenig zu dick aufgetragen


Leider muss man auch mal dick auftragen (im positiven wie im negativen), wenn ansonsten keine Reaktion kommt...


----------



## Peter51 (15. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider muss man auch mal dick auftragen (im positiven wie im negativen), wenn ansonsten keine Reaktion kommt...



Stimmt, ich neige dann manchmal dazu etwas mit Absicht verkehrt zu schreiben, Inhaltsmäßig, denn da stürzen sich meistens alle drauf um es Richtig zu stellen 

zu 99% klappt das auch immer..... #6


----------



## Hanns Peter (15. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hallo Thomas,

etwas OT, aber da sich die Verbands-Thread häufen:

Kannst Du nicht eine Rubrik Verbände eröffnen und alle Threads dorthin verschieben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

OT:
Ob das richtig wäre?
Wenns um Landesverbände geht, wären die ja im jeweiligen PLZ-Gebiet besser hier im Forum aufgehoben..

Wenn wir bei den ganzen Recherhchen mal Zeit haben, könne nwir aber die Themen bzw. die Links dazu mal sammeln und auf www.Anglerpraxis.de zusammengefasst veröffentlichen.

Wer Lust und Zeit hat, darf uns bei der Arbeit auch gerne unterstützen..
;-))

OT aus..


----------



## Fleet (20. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hallo Thomas

in Sachen ASV Satzung: Webmaster ist noch bis Ende der Woche im Urlaub. Da Manne bei mir im Verein auch die Kiste schaukelt brauche ich ihn auch dringend. Werde ihn auf den Bug bei der Satzung hinweisen.
Gruß 
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gut und danke.


----------



## Fleet (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin aus Hamburg

Satzung wieder als downlaod verfügbar.
Gruß


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke für die Meldung.#6#6#6

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gut, dass die Satzung wieder da ist (jetzt auch gleich gespeichert;-))

Da Patrick ja meinte, dass sich die Vereine in ihren Gewässern nicht an solche Beschlüsse wie den zum Gemeinschaftsfischen halten müssten:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Aus §5, 1 d aus der ASVHH -Satzung: 


> d) Ein ASV-Mitglied kann durch Beschluss des Gesamtpräsidiums aus dem Verband ausgeschlossen werden, wenn es durch zurechenbares schuldhaftes Verhalten eines seiner Organe das Ansehen des Verbandes und damit der Angelfischerei geschädigt oder gegen die Verbandssatzung verstoßen hat.
> 
> Dies ist zum Beispiel der Fall wenn
> *1. der Verein den Bestrebungen, veröffentlichten Beschlüssen oder Anordnungen des Verbandes grob zuwiderhandelt und massiv Anstoß erregt;*
> ...



Wenn also Vereine den veröffentlichten Beschlüssen (wie Gemeinschaftfischen) oder nur "Bestrebungen des ASV" zuwiderhandeln (also anders als vom Verband vorgeben handeln), können sie ausgeschlossen werden..

Damit ist für mich jedenfalls klar, dass die Vereine die Vorgaben des ASVHH zum Gemeinschaftsfischen auch an ihren Gewässern umsetzen müssen oder dass sie  dann eben ausgeschlossen werden müssen - auch wenn das hamburgische Fischereigesetz Gemeinschaftsfischen laut Behörde anders sieht als der ASVHH..


Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

:m:m:m

Thomas, wieder zurück?


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

"Teilweise"...
Anspo war anstrengend (aber interessant) und ich hab mich bei Franz mit ner Mordserkältung angesteckt ;-(

Davon ab wieder da, ja ;-)


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Welcome back.#h
Ich hoffe, dass wir da bald etwas von zu lesen kriegen.|supergri

Back to topic . . .


----------



## PatrickHH (27. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gut, dass die Satzung wieder da ist (jetzt auch gleich gespeichert;-))
> 
> Da Patrick ja meinte, dass sich die Vereine in ihren Gewässern nicht an solche Beschlüsse wie den zum Gemeinschaftsfischen halten müssten:
> 
> ...




Moin Thomas,

dass ist doch wirklich absoluter Quatsch!
Beschlüsse, die vom Präsidium für die Verbandsgewässer gemacht wurden, müssen nicht auf vereinseigene Gewässer ausgeweitet werden! Wo erkennst Du einen Punkt in der Satzung, der auch nur ansatzweise dieses aussagt? In den von dir zitierten Ausschnitten ganz sicher nicht!!!!!

Also bei den Fakten bleiben, sonst kommen wir nie weiter!


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Fakt ist, dass der Satz aus der Satzung eindeutig und klar ist:


> d) *Ein ASV-Mitglied kann durch Beschluss des Gesamtpräsidiums aus dem Verband ausgeschlossen werden*, wenn es durch zurechenbares schuldhaftes Verhalten eines seiner Organe das Ansehen des Verbandes und damit der Angelfischerei geschädigt oder gegen die Verbandssatzung verstoßen hat.
> 
> Dies ist zum Beispiel der Fall wenn
> *1. der Verein den Bestrebungen, veröffentlichten Beschlüssen oder Anordnungen des Verbandes grob zuwiderhandelt *und massiv Anstoß erregt;



Wer sich als Verein nicht an veröffentlichte Beschlüsse hält (also die Beschlüsse wie zum Gemeinschaftsfischen des ASV nicht an seinen Gewässern umsetzt) kann ausgeschlossen werden..

Was ist daran unverständlich oder nicht faktisch??

Ob der ASV das dann auch so handhabt oder nicht, ist eine andere Frage - aber er kann es schlicht laut Satzung..


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Zusammen,

Thomas, ich glaube da verrennst Du Dich ein wenig.

Der Beschluss ist "nur" für die Verbandsgewässer. Er gibt noch keine Allgemeingültigkeit für alle Gewässer im Geltungsbereich des ASV HH her. Von daher hat Patrick schon recht, wenn er schreibt, dass Deine Aussagen so nicht stimmen.

Allerdings könnte man sich in dem Zusammenhang schon fragen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis ...

Aber so weit sind die noch nicht.

Gruß
Hanns Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ok, danke!
Das kommt davon, wenn man mit Erkältung am Computer sitzt.....

*Da hast Du (und Patrick natürlich auch!!) so gesehen natürlich vollkommen recht und hiermit mein DICKES SORRY dafür!!*



> Allerdings könnte man sich in dem Zusammenhang schon fragen, wie lange es noch dauert, bis ...


Bei einer so grundlegenden Entscheidung wie dem Gemeinschaftsfischen stellt sich mir da die Frage nicht nach dem "wann", sondern nach dem "warum nicht gleich überall" (also auch bei den Vereinesgewässern)?

Oder eben nach der eigentlichen Eingangsfrage des "warum überhaupt"?

Die ja leider nach wie vor offen und unbeantwortet bleibt...

Entweder gibt es gute Gründe - dann sollten/müssten die ja auch on den Vereinen übernommen werden...

Oder halt nicht, dann braucht es eine entsprechende Klarstellung wie von der Behörde..


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass der Satz aus der Satzung eindeutig und klar ist:
> 
> 
> Wer sich als Verein nicht an veröffentlichte Beschlüsse hält (also die Beschlüsse wie zum Gemeinschaftsfischen des ASV nicht an seinen Gewässern umsetzt) kann ausgeschlossen werden..
> ...




Siehe den Beitrag von hphoe.

Es ist ein Beschluß für die Verbandsgewässer in HH und hat Nichts mit den Vereinsgewässern zutun. Für die Vereinsgewässer in Hamburg ist nur das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz und die Durchführungsverordnung bindent. Daher ist an deiner Aussage Nichts faktisch, ganz im Gegenteil Du legst hier die Satzung so aus, wie Du diese gerne hättest. Machst das gleiche wie der ASV, der die Definition des Gemeinschaftsfischen auslegt wie er es gerne hätte. Gleiches Niveau.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Siehe oben, hat sich wohl zeitlich überschnitten..
*Da hast Du (und Patrick natürlich auch!!) so gesehen natürlich vollkommen recht und hiermit mein DICKES SORRY dafür!!*


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ok, danke!
> Das kommt davon, wenn man mit Erkältung am Computer sitzt.....
> 
> *Da hast Du (und Patrick natürlich auch!!) so gesehen natürlich vollkommen recht und hiermit mein DICKES SORRY dafür!!*



Da haben sich unsere Antworten überschritten, also hat sich mein Vorpost erledigt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

;-))
Hab Dir ja schon mehrmals gesagt, dass ich (respektive die Red. insgesamt) zu unseren Fehlern stehen...

Nobodies perfect - auch wir nicht..

Bloss gestehen wir halt unsere Fehler auch ein und stehen dazu..



Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei einer so grundlegenden Entscheidung wie dem Gemeinschaftsfischen stellt sich mir da die Frage nicht nach dem "wann", sondern nach dem "warum nicht gleich überall" (also auch bei den Vereinesgewässern)?
> 
> Oder eben nach der eigentlichen Eingangsfrage des "warum überhaupt"?
> 
> ...



Stimmt, wenn die Vereine mit einem Versammlungsbeschluss den ASV ermächtigen, eine solche Regelung einzuführen, stellt sich massiv die Frage:

"Warum führen die Vereine diese Regelung nicht auch an ihren Vereinsgewässern ein?"

oder muss die Frage lauten:

"Wann führen die Vereine diese Regelung ein?"


----------



## Fleet (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ihr verrennt Euch so langsam total. Wir haben zu unterscheiden

a. - freie Gewässer, hier gilt die Aussage des Fischereiamtes

b. - ASV Gewässer, hier gelten die Beschlüsse des ASV (inkl Mitglieder - sprich Vereine, die die Grundlage für Beschlüsse des Präsidiums sind)

c. - Vereinsgewässer, hier gelten die Bestimmungen der Vereine.

Zu b + c: bei "b" beschließt nicht der Angler sondern "sein" Delegierter, der/die Vereinsvertreter. bei "c" hat der einzelne Angler in seinem Verein absolutes direktes Stimmrecht. 
Um bei "b" etwas zu bewegen müßte die Mehrheit der Miglieder eines Vereins dem Vereinsvorstand erst einmal ein Mandat für einen Antrag oder eine Abstimmung geben. Somit ist es natürlich recht umständlich. 

Vereinsgemeinschaftsfischen an ASV-Gewässern laufen seit Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Derartige Veranstaltungen sind - zugegeben - mit ein wenig Aufwand verbunden, hält sich ja aber in absolut vertretbaren Grenzen.

Über allem steht natürlich das Fischereigesetz mit seine dazugehörenden Ordnung.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das ist mir inzwischen (dank Patrick und hphoe) durchaus klar,. trotzdem nochmal danke für die Ausführungen..

Es stellt sich aber eben die Frage, warum so ein Beschluss nur für Verbandsgewässer "gut" sein soll und dann nicht auch in den Vereinsgewässern umgesetzt wird.

Freie Gewässer sind eh außen vor, da dort wie Du richtig bemerkst, die gesetzliche Regelung gilt.

Aber die Frage nach wie vor im Raum steht, warum der Verband das für seine Verbandsgewässer restriktiver als das Gesetz es verlangt handhaben will, das dann aber (noch?) nicht als Beschluss für die Vereinsgewässer vorgeben?

Denn für mich ist es zwingend logisch, dass wenn es gute Gründe gibt für solche Restriktionen oder Einschränkungen/Erschwernisse (wir warten da ja noch immer auf entsprechende Antworten), dass das dann nicht vom Gewässer abhängig sein kann (also Verband oder Verein) sondern dann auch für alle gelten müsste.

Schliesslich haben ja die Verbandsmitglieder (also die Vereine) das für die Verbandsgewässer beschlossen - dann sollten die mir auch folgendes erklären können:

Zum einen warum das beschlossen wurde - und zum anderen warum das nicht in Vereinsgewässern gelten soll, wenn es die Vereine in Verbandsgewässern doch auch für richtig halten...


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schliesslich haben ja die Verbandsmitglieder (also die Vereine) das für die Verbandsgewässer beschlossen - dann sollten die mir auch folgendes erklären können:




Haben ja nicht die Mitglieder beschlossen, sondern das Präsidium.
Die Mitglieder sollen auf der JHV 2011 über dieses Thema abstimmen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Haben ja nicht die Mitglieder beschlossen, sondern das Präsidium.
> Die Mitglieder sollen auf der JHV 2011 über dieses Thema abstimmen.




Auch eine der Merkwürdigkeiten in Hamburg. 
Seltsam, dass ein Präsidium einen Beschluß fasst und in Kraft setzt, *bevor* die dazu notwendige Abstimmung in der Mitgliederversammlung durchgeführt wurde.
Das nennt man allgemein, vollendete Tatsachen schaffen, die hinterher nur noch abgenickt werden. 

Ein absolutes Unding.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich habe das aber so verstanden, dass der Beschluss des Präsidiums gültig ist..

Sollte das nicht so sein, wärs ja wirklich noch "merkwürdiger"..

Dann würden aber auch die ja nachgewiesen stattgefundenen Kontrollen bezüglich "Gemeinschaftsfischen" (Patrick sollte das ja kennen) in einem noch seltsameren Licht erscheinen, wenn da ein nicht gültiger Beschluss Grundlage gewesen wäre..




Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Vereinsgemeinschaftsfischen an ASV-Gewässern laufen seit Jahren ohne jegliche Probleme. Derartige Veranstaltungen sind - zugegeben - mit ein wenig Aufwand verbunden, hält sich ja aber in absolut vertretbaren Grenzen.



Genau das ist der Stein des Anstoßes.

*Vereins*gemeinschaftsfischen, darüber redet kein Mensch. Dafür gibt und gab es Regeln die niemand in Frage stellt.

Ein Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nichts anderes als ein Wettfischen nach Regularien, die der VdSF Bund mit Vertretern des Tierschutzes ausbaldowert hat und dem der *Hegegedanke* zu Grunde liegt. 

Bei einem Gemeinschaftsfischen gibt es einen Organisator oder Ausrichter, der die Teilnehmer einlädt und verantwortlich für die Durchführung und die Einhaltung gesetzlicher Vorschriften ist. 


Der ASVHH hat nun diesen Begriff " Gemeinschaftsfischen " mißbraucht um damit private Zusammenkünfte von Anglern zu kontrollieren und ggfs. zu unterbinden.
Er setzt eine willkürliche, private, unorganisierte Zusammenkunft mehrerer Angler mit einer organisierten Veranstaltung gleich. Er unterschlägt dabei vollkommen den zwingend vorgegebenen Hegegedanken, macht sich keinerlei Sorgen darum, mit welcher Rechtfertigung ein Privatmann, ein Gastangler überhaupt die hegerischen Ziele ein Gewässer betreffend einschätzen kann und darf. 

Und das nur, um unliebsame " Zusammenrottungen " befreundeter Angler unterbinden zu können. 
Nur weil er aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach mit dem BGB in Konflikt käme, wollte er das Versammlungsrecht an seinen Gewässern ohne den konstruierten und verballhornten Bezug auf das Gemeinschaftsfischen, durchsetzen. 

Es ist dem ASV HH vollkommen gleichgültig, dass er damit die Angler in eine erhebliche Rechtsunsicherheit treibt.

Ich stelle nochmal (zum x-ten mal) die Frage:

Ich erstelle ein Thema in einem Forum und suche Angler, die mit mir gemeinsam an einem bestimmten Tag an einer bestimmten örtlichkeit angeln wollen.
Es melden sich 7 Angler. 
Diese Zusammenkunft wäre nicht meldepflichtig.
Am Tag des Angelns kommen aber noch 5 weitere Angler unangemeldet hinzu. Die magische Zahl zum meldepflichtigen Angeln ist überschritten.

Das ist Gang und Gäbe bei Verabredungen in Foren. 

Was nun ???????


Vielleicht bekomme ich ja jetzt mal eine Antwort.


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auch eine der Merkwürdigkeiten in Hamburg.
> Seltsam, dass ein Präsidium einen Beschluß fasst und in Kraft setzt, *bevor* die dazu notwendige Abstimmung in der Mitgliederversammlung durchgeführt wurde.
> Das nennt man allgemein, vollendete Tatsachen schaffen, die hinterher nur noch abgenickt werden.
> 
> Ein absolutes Unding.




Moin Ralf,

ich weiß nicht genau, welche Beschlüße das Präsidium alleine fassen darf und welche die Zustimmung der Mitgliederversammlung benötigt.

In der Satzung steht,zu den Aufgaben der Mitgliederversammlung gehören:



> Entscheidungen über ASV-Angelegenheiten von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung



Wer jetzt aber entscheidet, was von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung ist und was nicht, ich weiß es nicht.

Für Angler ist der Beschluß aber sicherlich erstmal bindend, vermute ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Interessant dazu auch aus Patricks Forum:
http://www.wirsindfisch.de/Anglerbo...inschaftsangeln-ASV-Hamburg&p=19648#post19648



			
				Zitat aus Patricks Forum schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit also zu unseren Treffen, das Präsidium hat dieses jetzt auf der Sitzung besprochen, leider ohne nennenswertes Ergebnis. Die Entscheidung wurde auf die kommende Jahreshauptversammlung vertagt, dort sollen die Mitglieder abstimmen und entscheiden.
> *Der Referent für Gewässerfragen teilte mir heute schriftlich mit, dass der alte Beschluß bis zur JHV weiter Bestand hat und er Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsfischen wertet*.



Nach wie vor gilt also, dass Gastangler jederzeit Gefahr laufen, die Angelerlaubnis abgenommen zu bekommen, sofern sie sich in einem Forum zu Treffen an Hamburger Verbandsgewässern verabreden - und das gegen die klare Aussage der Behörde, dass man Forentreffen eben nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen sehen kann......

Mir fehlen da inzwischen echt schlicht die Worte.........


Jedenfalls dann, wenn die Infos von Patrick so stimmen, vom Verband kommen ja nach wie vor keinerlei Infos dazu an die Öffentlichkeit...




Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Interessant dazu auch aus Patricks Forum:
> http://www.wirsindfisch.de/Anglerbo...inschaftsangeln-ASV-Hamburg&p=19648#post19648
> 
> 
> ...




Das , was ich bei uns veröffentlich habe, sind die Informationen, die ich vom ASV bekommen habe. Es hat sich also seit der Veröffentlichung des Beschlußes Nichts geändert.
Jetzt soll 2011 die Mitgliederversammlung entscheiden


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Patrick, Du erwähnst in Deinem Gedächtnisprotokoll dass es lt. ASV in der Vergangenheit zu Problemen bei größeren Anglergruppen gekommen sei.
Welche Probleme ?
Und wie will der ASV diese, wie auch immer gearteten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.
Durch bloße Information doch sicher nicht, da müssen doch auch Maßnahmen und Konsequenzen im Hinterkopf sein. 

Abgesehen von alledem, bleibt nach wie vor meine Frage unbeantwortet:


Ich erstelle ein Thema in einem Forum und suche Angler, die mit mir  gemeinsam an einem bestimmten Tag an einer bestimmten örtlichkeit angeln  wollen.
Es melden sich 7 Angler. 
Diese Zusammenkunft wäre nicht meldepflichtig.
Am Tag des Angelns kommen aber noch 5 weitere Angler unangemeldet hinzu.  Die magische Zahl zum meldepflichtigen Angeln ist überschritten.

Das ist Gang und Gäbe bei Verabredungen in Foren. 

Was nun ???????


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

"Was nun" ist ganz einfach:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=200826


Siehe oben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlen da inzwischen echt schlicht die Worte.........




Leider müssen wir uns auf Patricks Aussagen alleine verlassen, da ja der ASVHH  weiterhin jede Kommunikation dazu verweigert..


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Patrick, Du erwähnst in Deinem Gedächtnisprotokoll dass es lt. ASV in der Vergangenheit zu Problemen bei größeren Anglergruppen gekommen sei.
> Welche Probleme ?
> Und wie will der ASV diese, wie auch immer gearteten Probleme in den Griff bekommen.
> Durch bloße Information doch sicher nicht, da müssen doch auch Maßnahmen und Konsequenzen im Hinterkopf sein.
> ...



Es soll zu vermüllten Angelplätzen gekommen sein. Wie man dieses in den Griff bekommen kann, weiß ich auch nicht. Könnte aber gut damit leben, wenn man den ASV nur kurz und formlos über ein gemeinschaftliches Angeln informieren muss.

Ralf, ich kann dir deine Frage nicht beantworten, was sein würde, wenn dein Senorio eintritt. Vor genau dieser Frage stehe ich auch. Wenn es so wäre, dass man den ASV nur kurz eine Mail schreiben bräuchte, hätte ich dieses auch bei 7 Kollegen gemacht. Sicher ist sicher, die Anmeldung eines Gemeinschaftsfischen hätte ich in diesen Fall aber ganz sicher nicht auf mich genommen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Sicher ist sicher, die Anmeldung eines Gemeinschaftsfischen hätte ich in diesen Fall aber ganz sicher nicht auf mich genommen.


Nochmal:
Das geht rein rechtlich sowieso nicht (Hamburger Fischereigesetz) und widerspricht auch den Regularien des VdSF, nach denen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen *IMMER* auch der Hege zu dienen hat.

Private Angler *KÖNNEN* keine Hegeziele definieren oder umsetzen!!

Schon von daher *KÖNNEN* private Angler *NIE* ein Gemeinschaftsfischen im  Sinne des Hamburger Fischereigesetzes oder der VdSF-Regularien anmelden, weil sie *NIE *eines veranstalten dürften..


Sollte der ASVHH das tatsächlich so weiter handhaben wie jetzt angekündigt oder das auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung so beschliessen (wir wissen ja bis heute nicht ob dieser ominöse Beschluss überhaupt auf Grund der Verfahrensweise Rechtskraft haben kann oder das erst durch Beschluss auf der nächsten Hauptversammlung dann rechtskräftig sein kann), werden wir das juristisch überprüfen (lassen) und notfalls gerichtlich klären (lassen).

Ich habe bisher noch keinen Juristen getroffen (aber schon mit einigen deswegen geredet, vom Anwalt bis zum Richter..), der diesem Beschluss eine Chance vor Gericht einräumen würde - da man aber auf hoher See und vor Gericht in Gottes Hand ist, muss man das dann eben gerichtlich klären lassen, um Rechtssicherheit für die Angler zu bekommen.

Besser wäre es natürlich, wenn die Verantwortlichen im ASVHH da vorher mal aufwachen würden und man sich dann sowas sparen kann....


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Das geht rein rechtlich sowieso nicht (Hamburger Fischereigesetz) und widerspricht auch den Regularien des VdSF, nach denen ein Gemeinschaftsfischen *IMMER* auch der Hege zu dienen hat.
> 
> Private Angler *KÖNNEN* keine Hegeziele definieren oder umsetzen!!



Bin bin ganz genau wie Du der Meinung, dass dieser Beschluß nicht sein sollte, da bin ich ganz bei dir. Persönlich sehe ich es auch so, dass Privatpersonen kein Gemeinschaftsfischen im eigentlichen Sinne veranstalten können.

Bin aber der Meinung, der ASV darf diese Regelung beschließen (ob nun als Präsidiumsbeschluß oder im Rahmen einer Mitgliederversammlung, weiß ich wie gesagt nicht.). Der Fischereirechtinhaber kann über das Fischereigesetz hinaus, weitere Regularien treffen. So denke ich, könnte ein Verein/Verband für seine Gewässer auch vorschreiben, dass nur noch mit einer Handangel gefischt werden darf.

Die Frage ist, was eine derartige Regelung soll, die die Rechte der Angler weiter beschneidet als der Gesetzgeber es vorsieht.

Hier sollten Angler für und nicht gegen die Anglerschaft arbeiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Bin aber der Meinung, der ASV darf diese Regelung beschließen (ob nun als Präsidiumsbeschluß oder im Rahmen einer Mitgliederversammlung, weiß ich wie gesagt nicht.).



DEFINITIV: Nein, kann er nicht!!

Auch der ASVHH kann keine dem Gesetz widersprechende Regelung treffen - nur "verschärfende" Regelungen geltenden Rechtes.

Da nach meiner Meinung und der Meinung der Juristen, mit denen wir deswegen gesprochen haben, Privatpersonen gar kein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten DÜRFEN, wäre ein solcher  Beschluss (sobald rechtskräftig) gesetzeswidrig und könnte/dürfte auch gar nicht vom ASVHH beschlossen werden..

Wie gesagt, wir werden das klären, sobald klar ist, ob der Beschluss jetzt schon rechtskräftig ist oder ob der dann laut ASVHH spätestens nach der nächsten Hauptversammlung rechtskräftig werden 
soll(te).


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Laut Ref. Gewässerfragen ist der Beschluß bindent.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, bei der bis jetzt nachgewiesenen "Kompetenz" seitens des ASVHH bis jetzt bin ich bei solchen Aussagen mehr als vorsichtig und muss das zuerst klären (lassen).

Deswegen mein Hinweis auf die nächste HV, da es dann ja auf jeden Fall abgestimmt und damit sicher rechtskräftig wäre (wenn die Mitglieder, also die Vereine, dem tatsächlich so gegen geltendes Recht zustimmen sollten)..

Die Chance, das zu verhindern, dass der ASVHH solche Beschlüsse gegen geltendes Recht fasst ( nach meiner Ansicht) , sollte man den Mitgliedern (also den Vereinen und ihren Vorständen) bis dahin aber schon lassen..

Nicht umsonst hat sich ja auch die Hamburger Behörde von unserer Rechtsauffassung überzeugen lassen, vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere aus dem Verband auch noch drauf...








Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DEFINITIV: Nein, kann er nicht!!




Wie gesagt, sehe ich anders. Wir sind beide keine Juristen aber der ASV hat doch gegen kein geltenes Recht mit diesen Beschluß verstossen. Der ASV fordert, das Treffen mit mehr als 9 Personen angemeldet werden und teilt mir, dass er Forentreffen unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen als Gemeinschaftsfischen ansieht. Wo ist da ein Verstoss gegen das geltene Recht?


----------



## Hanns Peter (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nun mal langsam, ich komme jetzt nicht mehr ganz mit...

Der ASV-Beschluss muss von der Mitgliederversammlung noch abgesegnet werden? Stand da auf der "alten" ASV-Seite nicht mal was in der Richtung: ... Umsetzung eines Versammlungsbeschlusses ...??? (Thomas, das solltest Du recherchieren können)

Wenn dem so war, dann sagen die jetzt nicht die Wahrheit, und wenn dem nicht so war, haben die damals ganz knapp an der Wahrheit vorbeigeredet.

Wenn kein Versammlungsbeschluss besteht, dann greifen die ganz grundlegend in anglerische Belange ein. Das sollten die - da auch keine Eilbedürftigkeit besteht - nicht machen können. So ein Präsidium will ich auch #d


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Das war etwas missverständlich ausgedrückt.

Es ist so, dass anno dazumal die Mitgliederversammlung die Richtlinien für das Gemeinschaftsfischen beschlossen hat. Aber eben nur für das eigentliche Gemeinschaftsfischen der Vereine.Das es hier ab einer Mitgliederzahl von 9 Angler eine Anmeldepflicht gibt und das Fischen auf Raubfische bei Gemeinschaftsangeln verboten ist. Wie gesagt, alles auf Vereinsangeln gemünzt.

Das dieses jetzt auch auf private Treffen übertragen wird, war ein Präsidiumsbeschluß.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Wir sind beide keine Juristen aber der ASV hat doch gegen kein geltenes Recht mit diesen Beschluß verstossen.


Doch, da Privatpersonen kein Gemeinschaftsangeln veranstalten können, ist der Beschluss private Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsangeln definieren zu wollen, schlicht rechtswidrig.

Nicht umsonst hat sich ja auch die Hamburger Behörde von unserer Rechtsauffassung überzeugen lassen, vielleicht kommt ja noch der eine oder andere aus dem Verband auch noch drauf...



> Der ASV-Beschluss muss von der Mitgliederversammlung noch abgesegnet werden? Stand da auf der "alten" ASV-Seite nicht mal was in der Richtung: ... Umsetzung eines Versammlungsbeschlusses ...??? (Thomas, das solltest Du recherchieren können)


Kann bisher nicht nachgewiesen werden, wie das wirklich abgelaufen ist und ob der ASVHH- Vorstand das laut Satzung überhaupt so beschliessen durfte.

Da recherchieren dürfte in dem Falle mehr als schwer werden, da wir da auf Aussagen des ASVHH - Präsidiums angewiesen wären und man deren "Kommunikationspolitik" ja kennt...

Daher meine Aussage im vorigen Posting:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Deswegen mein Hinweis auf die nächste HV, da es dann ja auf jeden Fall abgestimmt und damit sicher rechtskräftig wäre (wenn die Mitglieder, also die Vereine, dem tatsächlich so gegen geltendes Recht zustimmen sollten)..
> 
> Die Chance, das zu verhindern, dass der ASVHH solche Beschlüsse gegen geltendes Recht fasst ( nach meiner Ansicht) , sollte man den Mitgliedern (also den Vereinen und ihren Vorständen) bis dahin aber schon lassen..






			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Das dieses jetzt auch auf private Treffen übertragen wird, war ein Präsidiumsbeschluß


Interessant, dann muss ich mich da jetzt nochmal durch die Satzung quälen, ob so etwas das Präsidium überhaupt ohne Mitgliederbeschluss auf der HV darf..







Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch, da Privatpersonen kein Gemeinschaftsangeln veranstalten können, ist der Beschluss private Forentreffen als Gemeinschaftsangeln definieren zu wollen, schlicht rechtswidrig.



Im Hamburgerischen Fischereigesetz steht:



> § 11 Gemeinschaftsfischen
> (1) Die Veranstaltung von Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nur zulässig, wenn der Schutz
> des Fischbestandes, die Hege sowie die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der
> Landschaftspflege, insbesondere des Fischarten- und des Vogelartenschutzes, nicht
> ...




Wo ist da ein Konflikt mit dem gelten Recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Laut kurzem Durchsuchen der Satzung dürfte der Beschluss des Präsidiums (wenn das so ist wie von Patrick geschrieben) eh satzungswidrig zustande gekommen sein und damit sowieso nichtig (es sei denn - wer weiss das schon bei der "Kommunikationsfreude" des ASVHH-Präsidiums - es gibt noch irgendwelche nicht veröffentlichen Beschlüsse, welches das Präsidium dazu ermächtigen):


> b) Zu den Aufgaben der Mitgliederversammlung gehören:
> - Entscheidungen über *ASV-Angelegenheiten von grundsätzlicher
> Bedeutung.....*............- der Erlass und die Änderungen von Ordnungen


Ein solcher Beschluss, Treffen privater Angler rechtswidrig als Gemeinschaftsangeln zu definieren und zu verlangen, dass so etwas auch als Gemeinschaftsfischen angemeldet wird, ist mit Sicherheit eine "ASV-Angelegenheit von grundsätzlicher Bedeutung" und MUSS so von der Mitgliederversammlung/HV oder auf einer deswegen einberufenen außerordentlkichen Sitzung abgestimmt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Wo ist da ein Konflikt mit dem gelten Recht.



Da:


> Die Veranstaltung von Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nur zulässig, wenn der Schutz
> des Fischbestandes, die Hege sowie die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der
> Landschaftspflege, insbesondere des Fischarten- und des Vogelartenschutzes, nicht
> beeinträchtigt werden.



Weil Privatpersonen nicht wissen können, in wie weit Hegeziele beinträchtigt werden (ebensowenig wenns um den Schutz des Fischbestandes geht, den Naturschutz oder die Landschaftspflege, das können, sollen und dürfen Privatpersonen aus gutem Grunde nicht)  und deshalb auch kein Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten können und dürfen (das ist ja auch Lesart des VdSF-Bund und inzwischen ja auch wieder der Hamburger Behörde sowie aller Juristen, mit denen wir deswegen gesprochen haben).


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da steht, es darf nicht beeinträchtigt werden und das muss jeder Angler wissen und können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Kein privater Angler kann an einem (dazu noch fremden) Gewässer wissen, ob er durch sein Tun Hegeziele (woher soll er die kennen, dafür sind Gewässerbewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte zuständig) beeinträchtigt.

Dafür gibt es dann Kartenbegrenzungen, Schonzeiten, Fangbegrenzungen etc., an die sich private Angler zu halten haben und welche durch die Bewirtschafter/Gewässerwarte  entsprechend der Hegeziele verfasst, bekannt gegeben und kontrolliert werden müssen.

Was auch zutrifft bei einer Mehrzahl privater Angler, uanbahängig davon wo, wann wie viele und ob durch Foren verabredet oder sonstwie sie sich treffen. 

Da greift immer oben genannte Regulierung und man kann daraus eben kein Gemeinschaftsfischen konstruieren, da rechtswidrig, da private Angler eben kein Gemeinschaftsfischen im Sinne des Gesetzes oder im Sinne des VdSF veranstalten können und dürfen.

Wie schon gesagt:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> das ist ja auch Lesart des VdSF-Bund und inzwischen ja auch wieder der Hamburger Behörde sowie aller Juristen, mit denen wir deswegen gesprochen haben




Da ein Gemeinschaftsfischen auch laut VdSF IMMER der Hege dienen MUSS und sonst eh nicht verantstaltet werden darf, darf der ASVHH das übrigens schon aus verbandsinternen Gründen sowieso nicht so machen bzw. verlangen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jut, gehen wir nochmal ans Eingemachte.

Ich will mich mit anderen Anglern treffen um an einem Verbandsgewässer gemeinsam zu fischen.

Ich gehe auf die HP des ASV HH und lese dort unter " Haüfig gestellte Fragen " dass ich das *10 Wochen* vorher anmelden muss.

Der Link zum Anmeldeformular funzt nicht.

Zum Glück finde ich das Formular auch unter " Downloads ". Da kann ich aber leider nix downloaden, weil ich mich dazu erst registrieren muss. Ich werde also gezwungen, persönliche Daten anzugeben nur weil ich mit ein paar Kumpels angeln will.

Weiter lese ich da, dass ich die schriftliche Genehmigung abwarten muss. 

Bedeutet, mit einer einfachen Infomail ist es nicht getan.

Bekomme ich die Genehmigung nicht, muss ich das Treffen absagen.

Weiter. Ich stelle weit vor dem Treffen pro forma einen Antrag. Nach einiger Zeit wird mein Antrag abgelehnt. Allerdings haben sich nur 5 Angler angemeldet, so dass ein Antrag gar nicht notwendig gewesen wäre. Darf ich jetzt trotzdem nicht ?

Wurscht.

Angenommen ich schaffe alle Hürden. Das Fischen wird angemeldet und genehmigt. Nun muss ich die Daten der Mitangler aufnehmen und an den ASV HH weitergeben. 
Wer ist dort für den Datenschutz verantwortlich, bzw. woher nehme ich die Sicherheit, dass die Daten nicht mißbraucht werden und ich anschließend dauernd post von irgendwelchen Angelgräteklitschen bekomme ?

Auch noch wurscht.

Jetzt ist es so, dass meinetwegen 15 Angler reguläre Erlaubnisscheine haben. Jeder einzelne kann also frohen Mutes an einem bestimmten Gewässer angeln wann immer er möchte. Es ist schließlich ein Vertrag zwischen dem Fischereirechtinhaber/-pächter und dem Angler. 
Nun will mir der Vertragspartner vorschreiben, dass ich mich - obgleich ich im Besitz aller gültigen Dokumente befinde - zusätzlich nochmal anmelde? 
Begründung ? Müll ??

Erst mal setzt der Fischereirechtinhaber/-pächter damit *alle* Angler unter Generalverdacht. Spaziergänger, Partyfeierer, Picknicker und was sich sonst noch alles am Gewässer trifft, ist dieses Verdachts enthoben. Die Gruppe der Angler wird diskriminiert. 

Weiter,

da es bei einem privaten Treffen nicht um eine öffentliche, der Meinungsbildung dienende Versammlung handelt, gilt das Prinzip der Versammlungsfreiheit. 
Das kann m.M. nach kein Fischereipächter der Welt einschränken. 

Wenn er glaubt oder weiß, dass zu viele Angler an seinem Gewässer ein Problem sind, dann darf er eben nicht so viele Verträge eingehen. Er kann nicht vertraglich festgelegte Rechte, nämlich das Recht zur Aneignung von Fischen, durch die Hintertüre einschränken. 

Weiter.

Ich mache mir nicht die Mühe, die Satzung des ASV HH nochmal zu studieren. Ich denke aber mich erinnern zu können, dass solche Beschlüsse grundsätzlich durch die Mitgliederversammlung genehmigt werden müssen. Und das das Präsidium eben nicht das Recht hat solche vorher, quasi in erwartung der Zustimmung durch die Mitgleiderversammlung, in Kraft zu setzen. 
Dass der Beschluß vom Präsidium als bindend angesehen wird, dürfte außer Frage stehen, Genauso wie daraus evtl. entstehende Konsequenzen bei " Verstößen ". 


Also, selbst wenn der eine oder andere der aufgeführten Punkte rechtlich möglicherweise nicht anfechtbar sein sollte. Ich habe ganz sicher nicht alle Punkte erwischt, die ein versierter Rechtskenner finden würde. Und es bleiben dann immer noch genug übrig, um den Beschluss juristisch kippen zu lassen. 

Ich weiß nicht, ob das alles vom Präsidium des ASV HH aus Unkenntniss oder aus dem Glauben der Unangreifbarkeit heraus schlichtweg ignoriert wird.

Ich weiß aber, dass genau dieses Verhalten *jeden* Angler, *jeden *Verein extrem abschrecken sollte.

Die Willkür sucht sich immer neue Opfer, bleibt nur offen wer das nächste sein wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Gut gebrüllt, "Löwe" Ralle...

Deswegen sag ich ja, dass wir das spätestens nach der nächsten HV das juristisch klären lassen werden, wenn der Beschluss dann so wirklich rechtskräftig werden sollte..


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich ja, dass wir das spätestens nach der nächsten HV das juristisch klären lassen werden, wenn der Beschluss dann so wirklich rechtskräftig werden sollte..



Wenn uns da nicht noch jemand zuvorkommt. Ist ja nicht nur einer, der da ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken spielt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich will da ja Verband und Vereinen auf jeden Fall vorher die Chance lassen, das zu kippen und rechtskonform zu machen..

Wie das andere sehen und dann handeln, kann ich natürlich nicht beurteilen.

Vor allem da es so viele juristische "Ansatzpunkte" gibt, vom fehlerhaften Präsidiumsbeschluss (wenn nicht ein irgendwo versteckter Beschluss existiert, welcher das Präsidium dazu ermächtigt das ohne Mitgliederversammlung zu beschliessen); bis hin zur klaren Aussage der Behörde, dass private in Foren ausgemachte Treffen nach hamburgischem Fischereirecht eben keinesfalls als Gemeinschaftsfischen gesehen oder gewertet werden können..


Aber wenn mich dann aus diesem Grunde ein Verbandsaufseher "hopsnehmen" würde, würde ich als privater Angler auf jeden Fall sofort vor Gericht ziehen..




Und nochmal die bisjetzige Faktenlage:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## PatrickHH (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Jut, gehen wir nochmal ans Eingemachte.
> 
> Ich will mich mit anderen Anglern treffen um an einem Verbandsgewässer gemeinsam zu fischen.
> 
> ...



Erster Fehler, man kann sich nicht registrieren. Auf der Seite des ASV gibt es nur die Anmeldemöglichkeit, keine Möglichkeit der Regisrierung. Der Login ist nur für die Mitgliedervereine und der Download der Anmeldung ebenfalls nur für Mitgliedervereine gedacht. Da ja eigentlich nur Mitgliedervereine ein Gemeinschaftsfischen durchführen können. Ich musste eine Anmeldung per E-Mail anfordern, also nochmal ein Schritt komplizierter.#d


----------



## Ralle 24 (28. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Erster Fehler, man kann sich nicht registrieren. Auf der Seite des ASV gibt es nur die Anmeldemöglichkeit, keine Möglichkeit der Regisrierung. Der Login ist nur für die Mitgliedervereine und der Download der Anmeldung ebenfalls nur für Mitgliedervereine gedacht. Da ja eigentlich nur Mitgliedervereine ein Gemeinschaftsfischen durchführen können. Ich musste eine Anmeldung per E-Mail anfordern, also nochmal ein Schritt komplizierter.#d



Danke Patrick, so weit hab ich das gar nicht erst versucht.

Will also heißen:

Ich muß zwar ein Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden, kann das aber nicht, weil ich gar keinen Zugang zu den erforderlichen Dokumenten habe. 

Passt irgendwie ins Gesamtbild. #d#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Passt irgendwie ins Gesamtbild.



Siehe:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir fehlen da inzwischen echt schlicht die Worte.........


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hier nun die erweiterte Faktenlage nach den Erkentnissen der letzten Tage:



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​> Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> > Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

PS:
Schade finde ich auch, dass Fleet seit dem 14.09. noch keine Zeit gefunden hat, seine Ankündigung wahr zu machen. 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3075751&postcount=901

Da kommen ja nun doch immer mehr Dinge ans Licht, über die man gerne mal sprechen würde..


----------



## Fleet (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Thomas

wie viele andere habe ich noch so etwas, das man Job (und Familie) nennt. Komme kaum dazu meine privaten Dinge zeitnah zu erledigen. 

Anruf kommt aber noch - wahrscheinlich kommende Woche.
Gruß aus Hamburg


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Prima!
:m


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

ich weiß ja nicht .... irgendwie geht das Thema an mir komplett vorbei ... #c
wie geht es denn weiter wenn die Satzung des ASVHH dann endlich mal komplett überarbeitet ist ?
wird dann der nächste Verein / Verband hier im AB auf eine rechtskonforme Satzung überprüft ?
sicher sollte das alles den gesetzlichen Grundlagen entsprechen, aber ist das nicht ne Vereins-,Verbandsinterne Problematik ? |kopfkrat
irgendwie geht die story wohl auch zu lange , ist zu undurchsichtig und ich bin bestimmt auch zu faul das alles nachzulesen hier im AB  |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Tja, Jörg, weil (leider) viele Angler so denken (und da nehm ich mich selber nicht aus), können leider viele Vereine/Verbände schalten und walten wie sie wollen - mit oft genug für Angler nicht gerade positiven Ergebnissen. 

(Setzkescherverbot, Wettfischverbot, zurücksetzen von Fischen verboten, Nachtangelverbot etc., etc.: Kam alles auch mal so zu Stande..)

Zudem stellt niemand die Rechtmäßigkeit der Satzung in Zweifel - im Gegenteil..

Das Schlimme ist aber, dass das Verbandspräsidium sowohl gegen geltendes Recht (siehe Stellungnahme der Behörde) wie auch gegen die eigene (gültige) Satzung verstößt mit seinem Tun.






			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> *Bitte schön, hier die nackten Fakten:*​> Vor dem 05.05. 2010 klare Aussage der Behörde:
> Forentreffen sind keine Gemeinschaftsfischen
> 
> > Diskussionen im damaligen Forum des ASVHH, in dem der Präsident in seinen Stellungnahmen klar machte, dass er das anders sieht.
> ...


----------



## HD4ever (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das Schlimme ist aber, dass das Verbandspräsidium sowohl gegen geltendes Recht (siehe Stellungnahme der Behörde) wie auch gegen die eigene (gültige) Satzung verstößt mit seinem Tun.



da hast du natürlich recht .... so sollte es nicht sein ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Eben...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Nach einigen Telefonaten/Mails/PN`s gestern (aber alles nicht verifiziert), scheint es darauf hinauszulaufen, dass das auf der nächsten HV des ASVHH nun doch noch von den Mitgliedern (= Vereinen) abgestimmt werden soll.

Da werden wir dann mal abwarten, was da rauskommt. Denn wenn der Beschluss - so wie bisher diskutiert - kommt, würde das nach Klarstellung der Behörde sowie der Meinung der von uns deswegen angesprochenen Richter und Anwälte gegen das hamburgische Fischereigesetz verstoßen.

Ob jetzt der Präsidiumsbeschluss so umgesetzt wird bis zur HV kann natürlich niemand sagen.

Nur dass im Falle dessen jeder Angler, der deswegen sanktioniert werden sollte, vor Gericht eine gute Chance hat, das zu kippen.

Zum einen weil der Beschluss dann satzungswidrig gewesen wäre (vor der Abstimmung auf der HV) und zum anderen eh gegen das hamburgische Fschereirecht verstossen würde..

Bis zur Klärung kann man also Gastanglern in Hamburg nur raten, sich lieber an freie Gewässer zu halten, wo das alles rechtssicher für die Angler ist und Verbandsgewässer in Hamburg zu meiden.


----------



## Hanns Peter (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob jetzt der Präsidiumsbeschluss so umgesetzt wird bis zur HV kann natürlich niemand sagen.
> 
> Nur dass im Falle dessen jeder Angler, der deswegen sanktioniert werden sollte, vor Gericht eine gute Chance hat, das zu kippen.
> 
> Zum einen weil der Beschluss dann satzungswidrig gewesen wäre (vor der Abstimmung auf der HV) und zum anderen eh gegen das hamburgische Fschereirecht verstossen würde..



Das muss man, um sein Hobby gesetzeskonform ausüben zu können, auch noch gegen seinen eigenen Verband klagen.

Da sieht man mal wieder, wie weit Funktionäre von der Realität und und Basis entfernt sind.


----------



## Ralle 24 (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie jetzt ??

Wir haben völlig unterschiedliche Ansichten ??|bigeyes




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bis zur Klärung kann man also Gastanglern in Hamburg nur raten, sich lieber an freie Gewässer zu halten, wo das alles rechtssicher für die Angler ist und Verbandsgewässer in Hamburg zu meiden.




Also. Wenn ich im Besitz einer Angelerlaubnis bin, oder auch nur, wenn mir angeboten wird, eine solche zu erwerben und ich das mache, dann schließe ich einen Vertrag mit dem jeweiligen Fischereirechtinhaber/-pächter. 
Dafür zahle ich mit meinem sauer verdienten Geld.

Und dann soll ich wegen eines verqueren, juristisch mehr als zweifelhaften Beschlusses auf mein vertraglich verbrieftes Recht freiwillig verzichten ??

Ich soll mich nicht mehr, wenn mir danach ist, mit Freunden am Wasser treffen, weil irgendein "Präsidium" meint, Recht und Gesetz nach Gutdünken beugen zu können ??

Würde mir im leben nicht einfallen. 

Was bitte soll mir denn großartig passieren ? Eine Anzeige ? Wegen was ? Wegen illegaler Zusammenrottung am Wasser ?
Wegen ungehorsam gegenüber dem Präsidium des ASV HH ?

Gut, ich muss damit rechnen, dass meine Angelerlaubnis eingezogen wird. Na und ?

Tut mir nicht weh, gibt noch genug andere Gewässer und ist darüber hinaus nur ein temporärer Verlust. Vielleicht kann ich bei der dann anhängigen und von mir dann angestrebten Zivilklage sogar noch ein paar Euro Schadenersatz rauskitzeln und - noch viel wichtiger - diesen ominösen Beschluß schon vor der HV für rechtswidrig erklären lassen. Es wäre mir eine Freude.

Nein, es wäre mir sogar ein Vergnügen, eine solche Situation herauszufordern. 

Ja, es besteht eine Rechtsunsicherheit. Nein, man muss nicht warten, bis die auf einer HV abgesegnet oder verworfen wird. Bzw. man muss sich davon nicht vom gemeinsamen angeln abhalten lassen. 

Wie man bei uns so schön sagt:

Immer kumme looße.


----------



## Big Man (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wenn es nicht so weit wech wäre würde ich mich gleich mit Ralle zusammensetzen und offiziell im Board aufrufen.
Ich würde es auch darauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bisschen Offtopic:

Stell mir da gerade die Überschriften in Bild oder MoPo vor:

*Geplante Anglerzusammenrottung in Hamburg*

*Verband sagt: Zu viele Angler sind gefährlich!!*

*Anglerzusammenballung bringt Elbe zum überlaufen..*

*Gewählte Anglervertreter bangen um ihr Leben*

etc....

;-)))))))))

OT aus..


----------



## Big Man (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Anglerzusammenballung bringt Elbe zum überlaufen..*
> 
> *Gewählte Anglervertreter bangen um ihr Leben*



So dick bin ich ja nun auch nicht:q
Bei uns laufen die Flüsse auch nicht über selbst wenn ich drin stehen, aber flußab ist dann das Wasser wech|kopfkrat

Aber jetzt zurück on Top#6


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die für das Ansehen der Anglerschaft in der Öffentlichkeit schlimmste Schlagzeile wäre:

*Anglerverein will Angler aussperren!*|gr:

Welches Bild sich in den Köpfen der Nichtangler formen würde, wäre absehbar. Zusammenhalt der Angler untereinander . . .|kopfkrat#q|evil:


----------



## Doc Plato (30. September 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ralf, kannste kurz auf der Hinfahrt in Duisburg halten? 

Bin gespannt wie die Abstimmung ausgeht! Wenn man mal so an die "Vereinskauze" denkt -  "OH, mehr Fisch für UNS!"... hm.... - abwarten! 

LG

Doc


----------



## Fleet (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hallo Thomas

ich habe Wort gehalten - sprich angerufen. Werde schnell gesund. Ich melde mich kommende Woche.
Gruß
Werner


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So isses, Werner hat angeerufen.
Neuer Termin vereinbart.
War bis dato interessantes Gespräch..

Vor allem auch in offener, angenehmer Atmosphäre..

Wegen meiner Grippe wars etwas umständlich, weswegen wir uns nochmal zusammen telefonieren werden wegen der Faktenlage..


----------



## PatrickHH (10. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Jetzt mal unabhängig von Werner, will ich mal was Positives aus Hamburg berichten!

Heute stellte sich bei uns im Forum die Frage, wie es mit Anglern mit Behinderung ins Hamburg aussieht. Das Hamburgerische Fischereigesetz definiert es ziemlich klar, trotzdem habe ich Rücksprache mit dem zuständigen Referenten gehalten.

Freundlich und nett erklärte er mir rechtsverbindlich die Sachlage. Fand ich richtig großartig, sowas darf auch mal erwähnt werden!!!!

Also auch mal was Positives aus Hamburg!!

Jetzt aber wieder zurück zum Gespräch mit Werner, hat der 2. Anruf schon statt gefunden?


----------



## Fleet (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin 

Anruf ist für heute Abend geplant, so wie mit Thomas abgestimmt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Bin da ;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

War ein freundschaftliches, nettes und informatives Gespräch.

Es hat einiges klargemacht über die Gründe für das Vorgehen, aber leider auch einige Befürchtungen klar bestätigt.

Alleine schon die Tatsache, dass augenscheinlich nur zurückgetretene Präsidiumsmitglieder sich da melden, spricht leider Bände.. 

Ich werde dazu in den nächsten Tagen etwas schreiben, was ich aber vor Veröffentlichung mit Fleet abstimmen werden, um (weitere) Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden.


----------



## Baitcaster (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...., was ich aber vor Veröffentlichung mit Fleet abstimmen werden, um (weitere) Mißverständnisse zu vermeiden.


 

Das ist sinnvoll, Thomas


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ja, aber ich glaube nicht, dass Dir am Ende wirklich gefallen wird, was da von uns zum Abschluss kommen wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

So, nun haben Werner und ich nach langem Telefonat und einigen Mails hier und her unsere daraus resultierenden Ansichten gemeinsam hinbekommen.

Einiges bleibt aber nach wie vor im Dunkeln und wird, wenn überhaupt, nur schwer zu klären sein.


Nachfolgend zuerst mein Statement dazu:



			
				Thomas Finkbeiner schrieb:
			
		

> *Zum Thema Gemeinschaftsfischen*
> Im Verband in Hamburg gibt es verschiedene "Fraktionen", welche auch nicht immer deckungsgleiche Interessen verfolgen. Die Kommunikation innerhalb des Verbandes wird auch nicht vorbehaltlos offen und ehrlich geführt.
> 
> Übereinstimmend teilten Werner und ich des weiteren die Meinung, dass die Kommunikation des Verbandes über Ziele, Wünsche und Wege nach außen als suboptimal zu bezeichnen ist, was wohl Werner auch schon angesprochen hatte.
> ...






			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> *Stellungnahme Werner Kleint, ehemaliges Präsidiumsitglied ASVHH*
> Wohl liegt mein Rücktritt in internen Angelegenheiten begründet, über die ich mich hier an dieser Stelle nicht auslassen möchte. Der Rücktritt hat aber nicht im Geringsten mit der Thematik Gemeinschaftsfischen zu tun.
> 
> Für mich war die Unterhaltung recht interessant und aufschlussreich. Ich brachte klar zum Ausdruck, dass mir der Angler und nicht irgendwelche Institutionen am Herzen liegen.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Der eigentlich einzig bestehende Unterschied zwischen Werner und mit ist folgender Passus:


			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Wie mir im Gespräch klar wurde geht es hierbei u.a. um Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Z.B. in der Begriffsdefinition. Vielleicht ist der Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen für einzelne Personen etwas falsch gewählt, Fakt ist aber, wir wissen alle, was gemeint ist.



Ich halte eben die Umdefinierung bestehender juristischer Begriffe nicht für eine Kleinigkeit.

Vor allem dann nicht, wenn wie hier daraus unabsehbare Folgen und Willkür resultieren kann.


Sehr schade finde ich es, dass scheinbar nur zurückgetretene Präsidiumsmitglieder die Zeit und Muße haben, sich um das Thema wirklich Gedanken zu machen.

Das hat zwar Werner und mich einiges an (Telefon und Mail)Zeit gekostet, führte aber letztlich schnell zu dem Ergebnis wie oben.

*Daher möchte ich mich aber auch für manche meiner Ausdruckweisen entschuldigen, in denen ich dem gesamten Präsidium die Absicht unterstellt habe, hier bewusst Fakten schaffen zu wollen, um mißliebige Personen sanktionieren zu können!!*

Das betrifft mit Sicherheit nur Einzelpersonen, die das ausgenutzt haben, war aber nicht Intention oder Willen des gesamten Präsidiums!!

Wir würden uns daher auch freuen, wenn das Präsidium unvoreingenommen vor der Hauptversammlung über den von Werner und mir "ausbaldowerten" Vorschlag nachdenken würden, um vielleicht den statt des jetzigen Beschlusses zur Abstimmung zu stellen:


> Wir empfehlen statt dessen zu überlegen, ob es nicht zielführender wäre, einen Beschluss abstimmen zu lassen der nicht gegen das Recht und die Definitionen verstößt, aber im Grundsatz die gleiche Wirkung hat:
> Dass auch Gruppen von Privatpersonen (ab 10 Personen) eine Strecke an Verbandsgewässern reservieren lassen können (nicht müssen!). Auch und gerade, wenn/weil das im rechtlichen Sinne KEIN Gemeinschaftsfischen sein kann.


----------



## Ralle 24 (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

*Zitat von Werner Kleint:*

_Z.B. in der Begriffsdefinition. Vielleicht ist der Begriff  Gemeinschaftsfischen für einzelne Personen etwas falsch gewählt, Fakt  ist aber, wir wissen alle, was gemeint ist. 

Ich meine, mit den Meldemöglichkeiten für Gruppe – wie z.B. Foren – ist  ein riesiger Schritt gemacht worden. Denkt doch einfach einmal an die  zugesicherte Strecke. Will man nicht ungestört angeln? 

_Ich  kann der Argumentation in dieser Form nicht folgen. Natürlich kann man  sich in Begrifflichkeiten verfangen, wem passiert das denn nicht ? Wird  man aber darauf hingewiesen, sollte es kein Problem sein den Wortlaut so  zu überarbeiten, dass er Rechtssicher und korrekt ist. Damit wir nicht  nur álle wissen, was gemein ist, sondern es auch so lesen können.

Und natürlich wäre eine Regelung, dass sich Angler zu privaten Treffen einen Gewässerabschnitt reservieren können,absolut zu begrüßen und wäre nur als sehr Anglerfreundlich anzusehen. Aus der *Möglichkeit* jedoch eine *Pflicht* zu machen verkehrt das ganze ins Gegenteil. _



Ach ja, noch eine Anmerkung: viele Beiträge kommen aus Regionen, wo ich  wetten möchte, dass die Verfasser hier in Hamburg noch gar nicht  geangelt haben, also die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennen. Da kann  ich dann allerdings über einige derartige Beiträge nur schmunzeln, um es  gelinde auszudrücken.
_ 
Diese Sichtweise ist, mit Verlaub, etwas  vermessen. Wir alle wissen, wie der VdSF und seine Verbände ticken. Die  Vergangenheit hat immer wieder gezeigt, dass es nicht abwegig ist zu  vermuten, dass ein solcher Beschluß schnell die Ländergrenze überspringt  und von anderen Verbänden aufgegriffen wird. 
Natürlich ist es temporär ein Hamburger Problem, aber eben nicht zwingend und dauerhaft ausschließlich.
Solche Aktionen sollten grundsätzlich eher ein Stirnrunzeln, denn ein Schmunzeln auslösen.


----------



## Hanns Peter (16. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin Zusammen,

das nenne ich doch mal eine sachliche Stellungnahme #6

Nun ist die - nachvollziehbare - Intention des ASV HH auf dem Tisch und lässt die Aktion in einem etwas anderen Licht erscheinen. Unglücklich gewählt ist die Formulierung immer noch und zudem, wie auch hier schon von einigen mehrfach vermerkt, satzungswidrig und somit von Haus aus erst einmal nichtig.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> *Zitat von Werner Kleint:*
> _Ach ja, noch eine Anmerkung: viele Beiträge kommen aus Regionen, wo ich  wetten möchte, dass die Verfasser hier in Hamburg noch gar nicht  geangelt haben, also die örtlichen Gegebenheiten nicht kennen. Da kann  ich dann allerdings über einige derartige Beiträge nur schmunzeln, um es  gelinde auszudrücken.
> _
> Diese Sichtweise ist, mit Verlaub, etwas  vermessen. Wir alle wissen, wie der VdSF und seine Verbände ticken. Die  Vergangenheit hat immer wieder gezeigt, dass es nicht abwegig ist zu  vermuten, dass ein solcher Beschluß schnell die Ländergrenze überspringt  und von anderen Verbänden aufgegriffen wird.
> ...



Hier gehe ich mit Ralf überein. Ich habe bis dato noch nie in HH geangelt. Sehe jedoch auch die latente Gefahr, dass eine Umdefinierung des Begriffes "Gemeinschaftsangeln" durch einen Landesverband ganz schnell von anderen LV übernommen werden könnte und sich somit eine neue Definition durchsetzen kann.

Hoffentlich wird jetzt endlich - über die Mitgliedsvereine - dieser Beschluss gekippt. Und das ziemlich zügig. Über eine außerordentliche Versammlung würde das auch relativ schnell machbar sein.


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Und ich könnte schon etwas kotzen!#d

Schreibe, falls ich Zeit habe, morgen etwas dazu.
Auf Werners Aussagen gebe ich erstmal Nichts.

Dafür wird einfach zuviel Bullshit verbeitet!


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Dafür wird einfach zuviel Bullshit verbeitet


Es liegt immer noch schlicht am Verband, dem entgegen zu wirken und seinen satzungsgemäßen Auftrag der Information der Öffentlichkeit zu erfüllen..



> Auf Werners Aussagen gebe ich erstmal Nichts.



Es ist immerhin mal ne Aussage von jemand, der maßgeblich an dem zwar satzungs- und rechtswidrigen Beschluss, aber immerhin einem Präsidiumsbeschluss, mitgewirkt hat.



> Schreibe, falls ich Zeit habe, morgen etwas dazu.


Nur zu, dazu ist das Forum ja da..


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wie schon gesagt, wurde mir gestern beim lesen etwas unwohl. Einige Sachen möchte ich daher kommentieren.



			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Für mich war die Unterhaltung recht interessant und aufschlussreich. Ich  brachte klar zum Ausdruck, dass mir der Angler und nicht irgendwelche  Institutionen am Herzen liegen.



Lieber Werner,
wirklich Nichts für ungut aber das jetzt hier zu behaupten ist doch etwas frech. Ich möchte nicht aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern. Habe ich hier nie gemacht und werde ich auch nicht machen. Diese Aussage von dir erscheint mir aber wirklich wie der sprichwörtliche "Wolf im Schafspelz".Wenn Dir wirklich nur die Angler am Herzen liegen, hättest Du dich in vielen Situationen anders verhalten sollen.




			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Letztlich sind (besser bei mir war es) wir von Anglern gewählt. Wir  sollen deren Interessen vertreten. Oft ist es nicht machbar, nur dann  muss das Beste herausgeholt werden.



Und ganz sicher, zielorientiert und nicht egoistisch gehandelt werden, richtig Werner? Persönliche Animositäten haben in der verbandsarbeit nichts zu suchen, sind wir uns da einig? #c




			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Ich muss für meine damaligen Präsidiumskollegen eine Lanze brechen,  viele arbeiten sehr intensiv, damit wir noch lange unserem Hobby  nachgehen können. Dieses ist teilweise schwierig, da es aus den Reihen  der organisierten Angler (Einzelangler als auch Vereinsvorstände) oft  Querschläge gibt, die der Anglerschaft ganz allgemein schaden. Hier habe  ich vielfältige Erlebnisse.



Stimme ich voll und ganz zu, lieber Werner. Der Kreis der Querschläger im Präsidium wird glücklicherweise kleiner und ich hoffe, dass auch einige Vereinsvorstände schnell wieder vernümpftige Arbeit zu lassen und nicht aus gekränkten Stolz oder was auch immer, Steine in den Weg legen.



			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Das leidige Kapitel „Gemeinschaftsfischen“ ist in der Form wie  gegenwärtig im Forum zusammengetragen, schon sehr stark zerredet und von  der Wirklichkeit entfernt. Wie mir im Gespräch klar wurde geht es  hierbei u.a. um Kleinigkeiten.
> 
> Z.B. in der Begriffsdefinition. Vielleicht ist der Begriff  Gemeinschaftsfischen für einzelne Personen etwas falsch gewählt, Fakt  ist aber, wir wissen alle, was gemeint ist.



Und Fakt ist, dass die Beschlüße einstimmig waren und grade Du persönlich als aktives Mitglied des Präsidiums gegen unsere und die Berichtserstattung im AB gewettert hast, bis zum geht nicht mehr. Das ging soweit, dass namentlich vor einigen Personen und Internetseiten auf Fortbildungen gewarnt wurde.
(Unbelegte Aussagen von verschiedenen Teilnehmern)




			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Ich meine, mit den Meldemöglichkeiten für Gruppe – wie z.B. Foren – ist  ein riesiger Schritt gemacht worden. Denkt doch einfach einmal an die  zugesicherte Strecke. Will man nicht ungestört angeln? Thema Schonhaken:  es kann doch wirklich einmal passieren, dass an einer Stelle eine  Definition steht, die dann schlicht übersehen wurde. Zwischenzeitlich  damals noch von mir im Präsidium nach Rücksprache mit dem Gewässerwart  geändert. Jeder, der ein Angeln angemeldet hat bekommt die Bestätigung  des Verbandes, hier steht es dann „Schwarz auf Weiß“, dass der  Schonhaken empfohlen wird. Was ist denn wohl bindend?



Bindend ist erstmal was veröffentlicht ist! Die Schonhakengeschichte fand ich jetzt nicht so schlimm und natürlich kann es sein, dass auf der HP noch ein alter und ein text mit Fehlern steht. Fehler wollen gemacht werden, finde ich nur menschlich.



			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann Thomas nur beipflichten, die Kommunikation ist zu kritisieren.  Dieses eigentlich in sich falsch von mir formuliert. Es gab keine  Reaktion. Allerdings gab und gibt es keinen Maulkorb.



Die Kommunikation würde oft genug kritisiert, leider waren es doch immer die selben, die mangelnde Kommunikaton zu ihren Vorteil nutzten. 



			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde empfehlen, lasst uns auf ein normales Niveau zurück kommen.



Ja bitte! ein ein normales Niveau, dass ehrlich und uneigennützig ist. Davon sind wir hier momentan leider meilenweit entfernt. Ein Niveau, dass nicht von gekränkten Stolz oder privater Differenzen geprägt ist. Ein Niveau, dass keine Ausnutzung persönlicher Vorteile und Förderungen internen Hamburger Grabenkämpfen zulässt. 

Mach den Anfang, Werner.

.




			
				Werner Kleint schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, es ist in den vergangenen Wochen zu diesem Thema viel geschrieben  worden, ist Porzellan zerschlagen, nur widmet Euch unser aller Passion –  lasst uns Angeln gehen
> 
> Petri Heil
> Werner Kleint



und ich habe das komische gefühl, Du hast noch ganz viele Teller in der Hand und wartest nur drauf diese im richtigen Moment zu zerschlagen.

@All

Es wirkt jetzt sicherlich alles sehr persönlich, ist es in manchen Teilen bestimmt auch. ABER so wie sich der Werner hier verkauft, so mag ich es nicht ohne Anmerkung stehen lassen. Dafür ist in Hamburg um Werner und seinen engeren Kreis zuviel passiert. Die meisten persönlichen Auseinandersetzungen und Grabenkämpfe habe ich wirklich um seine Person erlebt. Das, was Werner hier versucht, ist für mich ein billiger Versuch nachzutreten und die eigenen Hände in Unschuld zu waschen. Hier hätte ich mir wirklich ehrliche Worte gewünscht.

Für mich ist das eigentliche Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg", hier sind wir auch durch die Aussage von Werner kein Stück weiter gekommen. Ich kann mir aber vorstellen bzw. bin mir sicher, dass der Verband diese Entwicklungen und die Auswirkung des Beschlußes nicht gewollt hat. Bestimmt sogar, wollte der Verband keinen Angler schaden oder schlechter stellen. Wer hier aber maßgeblich für diesen und die ersten Beschlüße gekämpft hat, kann ich mir bildlich vorstellen. Und da schaue ich jetzt mal zu Werner rüber. 

Was sonst im Verband verbessert werden könnte/sollte überlasse ich lieber den aktiven Präsidiumsmitglieder und der Mitgliederversammlung, die sind dafür zuständig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Für mich ist das eigentliche Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen in Hamburg", hier sind wir auch durch die Aussage von Werner kein Stück weiter gekommen.


Ich sehe das für mich anders.

Aber zuerst mal: 
Ich kann und will Deine Anmerkungen zu Werner weder kommentieren noch nachvollziehen. Ich kenne ihn nur aus den Telefonaten.

Nun zum Gemeinschaftsfischen"problem":
Wenn Werners Aussagen zu dem stimmen, wie es zu diesem satzungs- und rechtswidrigen Beschluss gekommen ist, wäre man schnell ein Stück weiter, wenn das dann zum Beispiel mit dem von mir gemachten Vorschlag umgesetzt werden würde:


> Wir empfehlen statt dessen zu überlegen, ob es nicht zielführender wäre, einen Beschluss abstimmen zu lassen der nicht gegen das Recht und die Definitionen verstößt, aber im Grundsatz die gleiche Wirkung hat:
> Dass auch Gruppen von Privatpersonen (ab 10 Personen) eine Strecke an Verbandsgewässern reservieren lassen können (nicht müssen!). Auch und gerade, wenn/weil das im rechtlichen Sinne KEIN Gemeinschaftsfischen sein kann.



Oder alternativ jeden anderen Vorschlag, der nicht rechtswidrig auch laut Behörde beinhaltet, dass private Angler Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten können oder dürfen (was hamburgischem Fischereirecht genauso widerspricht wie den Leitlinien des VDSF, nach dem das eben nur Vereine können, sollen und dürfen).

Und dass es keinen Zwang zu einer Anmeldung eines gemeinsamen Fischens von privaten Anglern gibt ab einer bestimmten Personenzahl gibt, sondern die Möglichkeit zur Streckenreservierung.

Egal was da in diese Richtung kommen könnte und/oder würde vom Verband, ich würde es begrüßen und akzeptieren und als Beweis ansehen, dass Werner mit seinen Ausführungen recht hatte.

Sollte da nichts kommen und der satzungs- und rechtswidrige Beschluss auch noch wie angekündigt auf der Hauptversammlung zur Abstimmung gestellt werden, muss man davon ausgehen, dass Werner nicht recht hatte und für den Verband andere Gründe für diesen Beschluss zu Grunde lagen.

Das kann man in Ruhe abwarten und dann abschliessend beurteilen. 

Genauso wie die zu erwartenden Klagen gegen den Verband, falls ein solcher Beschluss gegen das hamburgische Fischereirecht und die Leitlinien des VDSF verstossende Beschluss auf der nächsten HV gefasst werden sollte.

Der Verband könnte natürlich immer nach wie vor seine Gründe offen legen, wie es zu all dem kam und was dahintersteckt, wenn Deine Vermutung, Patrick, stimmen würde, dass Werner in seinen Aussagen nicht recht hätte.

Diese Ausführungen würden wir genauso bringen wie die von Werner.

Das da nichts kommt, lag und liegt nicht an uns...


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich möchte hier nicht behaupten, dass die Aussage von Werner bezüglich des Beschlusses nicht stimmen!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Werner konnte mir glaubhaft versichern, dass es im Ursprung der  Geschichte "Gemeinschaftsfischen" speziell darum ging, am  Verbandsgewässer "Dove Elbe" auch Gruppen privater Angler die  Möglichkeit zu eröffnen, sich eine Strecke reservieren zu lassen wie Vereine bei Gemeinschaftsfischen auch, um zu vermeiden dass sich diese Gruppen mit den Vereinen "ins Gehege kommen".



Wenn das so glaubhaft zu versichern ist, wie kam ein einstimmiger Beschluß zustande und warum war auch Werner ein Verfechter des Beschlusses? Auch als 1.Vorsitzender eines Mitgliedervereins hätte er sich ja öffentlich und intern äussern können.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass ein anderer Teil des Verbandes nach wie vor nur wollte, dass auch  private Angler Strecken reservieren können sollten, und dabei die  juristische Relevanz des Beschlusses so wenig klar wurde wie dass mit  diesem Beschluss der Willkür Tür und Tor geöffnet wurden, muss man im  Zusammenhang mit der mangelnden Kommunikation nach innen wie außen wohl  nicht unbedingt verstehen, wird es aber nachvollziehen können.



Da darf man ja gespannt sein, es gab schon vor Wochen einen neuen Vorschlag, der auch von Teilen des Präsidiums "gewünscht" war. Über diesen soll jetzt die JHV abstimmen und dieser wiederspricht weder dem Gesetz noch dem VDSF.

Und nochmal, ich kann es beim besten Willen nicht glauben, dass Werner derjenige im Verband war, der nur für die Möglichkeit einer Streckensperrung geworben hat aber strickt gegen diesen Beschluß war. Immerhin hatte er 2 Ämter und war auch im geschäftsführenden Vorstand.


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Über diesen soll jetzt die JHV abstimmen und dieser wiederspricht weder dem Gesetz noch dem VDSF.


Ich kenn den Vorschlag nicht.
Steht da irgendwie drin, dass Privatpersonen Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden sollen/dürfen/müssen, ist er gesetzeswidrig.

Das können und dürfen Privatpersonen nicht, das ist Vereinen vorbehalten.

Wir werden sehen...


----------



## PatrickHH (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich kenn den Vorschlag nicht.
> Steht da irgendwie drin, dass Privatpersonen Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden sollen/dürfen/müssen, ist er gesetzeswidrig.
> 
> Das können und dürfen Privatpersonen nicht, das ist Vereinen vorbehalten.
> ...



Nö.. da steht/stand nicht mal das Wort Gemeinschaftsfischen drin!

Wir hatten die Unterhaltung schon mal und brauchen diese jetzt nicht wieder aufwärmen aber mit dem Wort "gesetzeswidrig" wäre ich vorsichtig. Nur weil etwas über das Gesetz hinaus geht, muss es nicht gesetzeswidrig sein!!! 

Wäre klasse, wenn Du diese Aussage mit einen Urteil belegen könntest. Wenn Du Recht hast und dieses mit einem Urteil belegen kannst, könnten wir das Thema beenden, da alles geklärt wäre.

Ansonsten halte ich es für nicht richtig, so zu argumientieren. Du bist Journalist und viele lauschen hier deinen Worten. Könnte einen falschen Eindruck erwecken. 

Angenommen ich hätte das Fischereirecht an einem Gewässer in Hamburg. Erlaube dort einer Gruppe von Kollegen das Angeln, sage aber dass wenn mehr als 9 Leute dort gemeinsam fischen, dieses es bei mir Anmelden müssen, da ich dieses als Gemeinschaftsfischen werte. Wo handel ich da gesetzeswidrig? 

Ich wiederhole mich aber der Fischereirechteinhaber darf Einschränkungen über das Gesetz hinaus erlassen!

Wie es moralisch für eine Interessenvertretung der Angler aussieht, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Um eins bitte ich aber, wenn Du schreibst, dass es gesetzeswidrig ist, sprich illigal, dann belege es bitte auch rechtskräftig und nicht mit deiner persönlichen Meinung!

Grade als Journalist sollte diese Vorgehensweise für dich selbstverständlich sein.

Sonst kommen wir einfach nicht weiter!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



			
				PatrickHH schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wiederhole mich aber der Fischereirechteinhaber darf Einschränkungen über das Gesetz hinaus erlassen!


"Über das Gesetz hinaus" ist aber halt was anderes als "gegen das Gesetz".

Ein gemeinsames Fischen von 10 Leuten kannst Du als was auch immer anmelden lassen, aber nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Gemeinschaftsfischen ist ein juristisch definierter Begriff für Vereinsveranstaltungen.

Das kann auch ein Gewässerbewirtschafter nicht einfach umdefinieren..

Sagt ja auch die Behörde glasklar:


			
				BWA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Fischereibehörde hat die Regelung des § 11 Hamburgisches Fischereigesetz (HmbFischG) zu Gemeinschaftsfischen nochmals einer intensiven rechtlichen Prüfung unterzogen. *Als Ergebnis ist festzuhalten, dass von Anglerforen initiierte gemeinsame Angeltreffen nicht als Veranstaltung im Sinne des § 11 HmbFischG einzuordnen sind*.



und:


			
				BWA schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorschriften des Hamburgischen Fischereigesetzes, insbesondere der § 11 mit den Regelungen zum Gemeinschaftsfischen, *sollen zum fischereilich sinnvollen Hegefischen *in Übereinstimmung mit den Zielen des Arten- und Naturschutzes motivieren



Gerade aus dem zweiten Satz ist das klar abzuleiten, dass es bei Gemeinschaftsfischen nur um Hege gehen kann, und das kann ein Privatmann nun mal nicht leisten, Hegepläne, Hegefischen etc..

Das ist ja auch die Ansicht von VDSF-Präsident Mohnert.


----------



## Big Man (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich kenne hier auch keinen persönlich, halte aber die Äußerungen von Werner für nachvollziehbar und damit wäre die Situation für mich auch klar.

Das keine, falsche oder unvollständige Kommunikation nach hinten los gehen kann haben wir hier live erlebt.

Wenn der Verband daran arbeitet bzw arbeiten will wäre es gut und ein Beweiß wäre wenn so eine Stellungnahme von offizieller Seite folgen würde.

@PatrickHH

ich muss Thomas recht geben da immer eine Hegeziel notwendig sein muss. Verstößt es nach meiner Auffassung gegen geltendes Recht und ist nich mit einer Schonzeitverlängerung zu vergleichen, was eine Erweiterung des Rechtes ist.

Das du Werner so angreifst ist vielleicht eurer Vergangenheit und deiner Erfahrung mit ihm geschuldet. *Ich* hätte das mit einer PN oder Mail gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke fürs rechtgeben - freut mich immer (geb ich gerne zu ;.-))

Deswegen ja mein Vorschlag den Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen komplett aussen vor zu lassen. Denn wenn Werners Aussagen stimmen, müsste das ja problemlos beim Verband durchgehen (oder ein entsprechender alternativer Vorschlag, der auch nicht den Begriff Gemeinschaftsfischen enthält und der keinen Zwang zur Anmeldung vorsieht, sondern die Möglicheit der Streckenreservierung):


> Wir empfehlen statt dessen zu überlegen, ob es nicht zielführender wäre, einen Beschluss abstimmen zu lassen der nicht gegen das Recht und die Definitionen verstößt, aber im Grundsatz die gleiche, laut Werner ja vom Verband gewünschte bzw. als Grund angegebene Wirkung hat:
> Dass auch Gruppen von Privatpersonen (ab 10 Personen) eine Strecke an Verbandsgewässern reservieren lassen können (nicht müssen!).



Ansonsten gehts dann halt wohl doch nicht darum, den Anglern was Gutes zu tun mit der Möglichkeit Strecken reservieren zu können, sondern dann ist wohl doch Restriktion gegen "Mißliebige" und Willkürmöglicheit der eigentliche Grund....

Wir können das jetzt nur abwarten, was da wie beschlossen werden wird..


----------



## Fleet (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Moin zusammen,

habe ein sehr antstrengendes Wochenende hinter mit. Ein Klassentreffen nach 44 Jahren Schulentlassung war mir wichtiger, als den PC einzuschalten.

Lieber Patrick, zu Deinen Ausführungen sage ich erst einmal gar nichts, bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Nur soviel, Du kannst gar nicht beurteilen, ob mir die Angler im Vordergrund steht oder nicht. Es bringt uns auch nicht weiter, hier nun all die positiven Dinge auszugraben, die ich positiv gestaltet oder mitgetragen habe.

Zum Thema ASV Beschluß und dann Veröffentlichung: auf besagter Sitzung war ich im Urlaub (Mai) und im Juli war schon mein Rücktritt. An der Kiste habe ich außer der letzten Stellungnahme - ASV HP - nicht mitgewirkt. 

Zum Thema ansich kann ich nur sagen, ich bin jetzt auch nur noch Angler und Vereinsvorsitzender. Als Letztere werde ich dann zusammen mit den anderen Vereinsvertretern abstimmen. Da ein evtl Antrag noch nicht auf dem Tisch liegt ist es müßig hier und heute darüber zu schreiben. Das kann dann später getan werden.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Über das Gesetz hinaus" ist aber halt was anderes als "gegen das Gesetz".
> 
> Ein gemeinsames Fischen von 10 Leuten kannst Du als was auch immer anmelden lassen, aber nicht als Gemeinschaftsfischen.
> 
> ...



Nicht, dass hier der Eindruck entsteht, ich argumentiere für diesen Beschluß! Natürlich finde ich den gemachten Beschluß immer noch falsch aber die Argumentation hier halte ich für falsch.

Ich glaube weiterhin nicht, dass der Beschluß gesetzeswidirig ist. Was die Pressesprecherin geschrieben hat, ist erstmal nicht ganz so wichtig, es zählt nur das geltene Recht und hier steht unter §11:



			
				Hamburgerisches Fischereigesetz schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Veranstaltung von Gemeinschaftsfischen ist nur zulässig, wenn der Schutz
> des Fischbestandes, die Hege sowie die Ziele des Naturschutzes und der
> Landschaftspflege, insbesondere des Fischarten- und des Vogelartenschutzes, nicht
> beeinträchtigt werden.
> ...



Da steht Nichts, was diesen Beschluß illigal erscheinen läßt! Auch die Aussagen vom VDSF bzw. deren Definition ist kein Gesetz sondern als Empfehlung zu verstehen.

Daher halte ich deine Aussage, dass der Beschluß gesetzeswidrig ist, für falsch. Es ist deine Meinung aber kein Fakt. Schön wäre es, wenn Du als Journalist mit Fakten argumentieren würdest, bzw. deine Aussage rechtskräftig belegen könntest. Zumindest ich kann kein Verstoß gegen das Hamb. Fischereigesetz erkennen.

Nächstes Thema, auch wenn man im Beschluß jedes "Gemeinschaftsfischen" durch "Angeltreffen" ersetzen würde, wären die Konsequenzem am Wasser, für die Angler, die selben.

Daher erscheint mir der Ansatz schon falsch, hier jetzt auf Begriffen rumzuhacken aber das eigentliche Problem nicht zu behandeln, bringt Nichts.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Lieber Patrick, zu Deinen Ausführungen sage ich erst einmal gar nichts, bringt uns auch nicht weiter. Nur soviel, Du kannst gar nicht beurteilen, ob mir die Angler im Vordergrund steht oder nicht.



Irrtum, dass kann ich beurteilen, durfte ja auch meine Erfahrungen sammeln. Auch dein Verhalten auf der von mir erwähnten Fortbildung bzw. Ausbildertreffen spricht Bände.

Ich glaube schon einschätzen zu können, warum du jetzt hier die Bühne nutzt. Es ist natürlich absolut OK und dafür ist ein Forum da. Gibt es Nichts gegen zu sagen.







Fleet schrieb:


> Zum Thema ansich kann ich nur sagen, ich bin jetzt auch nur noch Angler und Vereinsvorsitzender. Als Letztere werde ich dann zusammen mit den anderen Vereinsvertretern abstimmen. Da ein evtl Antrag noch nicht auf dem Tisch liegt ist es müßig hier und heute darüber zu schreiben. Das kann dann später getan werden.
> 
> Gruß
> Werner



Aber dann wäre es doch mal interessant, was Du als 1.V eines Hamburger vereins von der ganzen Sache hälst. Bitteschön, hier ist doch der richtige Ort für eine Stellungsnahme. 

Auch wäre es interessant, ob Ihr das Thema schon im Vereinsvorstand besprochen habt und ob diese Thematik auf die kommende JHV deines Vereins besprochen wird.

Vordergründung wäre es aber klasse zu erfahren, wie Du die Sache als Vereinsvorstand beurteilst. Wurdest doch bestimmt auch "damals" vom AB angeschrieben mit der Bitte um Stellungnahme.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Big Man schrieb:


> Ich kenne hier auch keinen persönlich, halte aber die Äußerungen von Werner für nachvollziehbar und damit wäre die Situation für mich auch klar.
> 
> Das keine, falsche oder unvollständige Kommunikation nach hinten los gehen kann haben wir hier live erlebt.
> 
> ...



Die Möglichkeit der PN habe ich auch in Betracht gezogen, mich aber doch für die öffentliche Variante entschieden, da es für mich auch mit dem eigentlichen Thema zutun hat. Generell gebe ich dir aber Recht, das persönliche Differenzen per PN geklärt werden sollten. Ein Angriff kann ich von meiner Seite aus nicht erkennen, habe nur meine meinung dazu geschrieben. Persönlich habe ich Nichts gegen Werner und würde ihn persönlich auch nicht angreifen wollen.


----------



## Fleet (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Patrick,

was und wann ich wozu schreibe muß man mir schon überlassen. Ich lasse mich hier nicht provozieren.

Wie es in dem von mir vertetenen Verein läuft ist - so denke ich - unsere Vereinssache. Wie ich schon sagte kennt noch niemand von uns einen evtl Antrag zur JHV.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Provozieren will ich dich nicht, Werner!
Darum geht es mir in keinster Weise, eine Stellungnahme durch einen 1.V würde sachdienlich sein, daher war es nur eine Bitte.

Natürlich ist es dir überlassen, was Du hier wann mit welchen Zielen schreibst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Daher halte ich deine Aussage, dass der Beschluß gesetzeswidrig ist, für falsch. Es ist deine Meinung aber kein Fakt. Schön wäre es, wenn Du als Journalist mit Fakten argumentieren würdest, bzw. deine Aussage rechtskräftig belegen könntest. Zumindest ich kann kein Verstoß gegen das Hamb. Fischereigesetz erkennen.



Sorry Patrick, nichts gegen Dich.
Aber bei solchen Dingen glaube ich der Pressesprecherin einer Behörde schlicht mehr, wenn gesagt wird, das wurde nochmal intensiv und lange innerhalb der Behörde entsprechend geprüft. Ich glaube nicht, dass die Behörde da geschlampt hat und die Aussagen nochmals widerrufen müsste. Da gehe ich eher beim ASV davon aus....


> Sagt ja auch die Behörde glasklar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ja momentan eh wurscht.
Wir wissen ja noch nicht, was der Verband da nun tatsächlich satzungsgemäß beschliessen lassen will.

Eine gerichtliche Überprüfung eines solchen Beschlusses ist erst nach gütliger Beschlusslage denkbar.

Denn da der jetzt im Raum stehende Beschluss satzungswidrig getroffen wurde, kann er ja nicht gültig sein.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry Patrick, nichts gegen Dich.
> .



Keine Angst, ich betrachte diese Unterhaltung nicht als persönlich. Jeder hat seine Meinung dazu und kann diese hier zur Diskussion stellen.

Ich sage ja auch nicht, dass Du der Pressesprecherin nicht glauben sollst/kannst! Die hat ja nie behauptet, dass der Beschluß von ASV gesetzeswidrig ist. Sie hat nur die Meinung der Behörde zu den freien Gewässern vertreten. Ich habe eine klare Aussage bekommen, dass es an Pachtgewässern ganz ansers aussehen kann, da dort der Fischereiberechtigte entscheidet.

Diese Aussage stammt von der gleichen Behörde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Da gehts rein ums Gesetz, und das gilt in allen Hamburger Gewässern:


> dass von Anglerforen initiierte gemeinsame Angeltreffen nicht als Veranstaltung * im Sinne des § 11 HmbFischG einzuordnen sind. *


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da gehts rein ums Gesetz, und das gilt in allen Hamburger Gewässern:



Du redest hier aber nicht vom Gesetz, sondern von der Stellungsnahme des Fischereirechteinhabers der freien Gewässer, ergo der Behörde7hansestadt Hamburg.

Dieser spricht nur von seinen Gewässern!


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Die Behörde ist nicht "nur" Fischrechtsinhaber, sondern auch dazu da, das Fischereirecht in Hamburg durchzusetzen.

Zudem haben wir die Fragen nicht nach Verbandsgewässern gestellt, sondern zum Fischereigesetz, und so wurde dies auch verstanden und beantwortet (http://www.anglerpraxis.de/ausgaben...and-und-vdsf-bund-fuer-oder-gegen-angler.html)

Zitat daraus, was nochmal klar macht, dass es ums Gesetz als solches und die Durchsetzbarkeit und nicht um die Einschätzung der Behörde in Bezug auf die stadteigenen Gewässer ging::


> Sehr geehrter Herr Schrader,
> mir wurde Ihre unten stehende Antwortmail vom Fragesteller weitergeleitet, weil wir selber in dieser Sache recherchieren.
> Ich denke, es gibt hier noch ein Verständnis- bzw. Begriffsproblem.
> 
> Die Bedingungen für Gemeinschaftsfischen sind wohlbekannt und auch nicht neu. Neu ist lediglich eine Ausweitung des Begriffs "Gemeinschaftsfischen" von organisierten Veranstaltungen auf rein private, zwang- und formlose Treffen von Menschen mit einem gemeinsamen Grundinteresse, dem Angeln.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Ich meine, mit den Meldemöglichkeiten für Gruppe – wie z.B. Foren – ist  ein riesiger Schritt gemacht worden. Denkt doch einfach einmal an die  zugesicherte Strecke. Will man nicht ungestört angeln?


Mir leuchtet das vollkommen ein um vor allem Streitereien am Wasser zu vermeiden. Vor allem, warum sollten Foren besser gestellt werden als Vereine? Sind wir hier bei wünsch dir was oder im Wilden Westen? |uhoh: 

Wenn es für beitragszahlende Vereine eine Anmeldungspflicht für Gruppen ab xy Teilnehmer gibt .. dann doch erst Recht für Gruppen aus Foren oder?

Aus der Formulierung halte ich mich nach wievor raus weil es auf der JHV2011 eine wie auch immer geartete Lösung geben wird


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Wenn es für beitragszahlende Vereine eine Anmeldungspflicht für Gruppen ab xy Teilnehmer gibt .. dann doch erst Recht für Gruppen aus Foren oder?




Das hatten wir auch schonmal widerlegt, aber ich wiederhole es gern nochmal.

Es gab bis zu diesem Beschluß keine Pflicht für Vereinsangehörige Angler, Ihre privaten Treffen anzumelden. Genausowenig wie für unorganisierte Angler. 

Die Anmeldepflicht galt nur für durch Vereine offiziell veranstaltete Gemeinschaftsfischen.

Es gibt also keine Ungleichbehandlung zwischen organisierten Anglern und nicht organisierten. Private Treffen sind private Treffen.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

1. Zahlen die Mitglieder die Beiträge und die Vereine geben diese nur weiter. Es ist also nicht richtig, dass die Vereine die "zahler" sind.

2. Ist ein Forum kein Mitglied im ASV und kann bzw. will nicht wie ein Verein behandelt werden.

3. Brauchen Vereine auch nur "echte" Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden. Treffen von Vereinsmitglieder waren von der Regelung nie betroffen.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das hatten wir auch schonmal widerlegt, aber ich wiederhole es gern nochmal.
> 
> Es gab bis zu diesem Beschluß keine Pflicht für Vereinsangehörige Angler, Ihre privaten Treffen anzumelden. Genausowenig wie für unorganisierte Angler.
> 
> ...


Hoi Ralle,

ich lass bewusst die Begrifflichkeiten aussen vor und habe mich dabei bezogen auf die bis dahin nicht bekannte, aber recht unspektakulaire, Sichtweise seitens des Verbandes welches nunmehr von Werner offen gelegt wurde. Und nicht auf die Vergangenheit |rolleyes

Wenn aus diesen Beweggründen nunmehr die Möglichkeit geöffnet wurde, sich 1 Tag vor der Veranstaltung kurz beim Verband anzumelden um sich sogar eine Strecke zu sichern, spricht doch nichts dagegen dies zu tun? Da bricht man sich nun wirklich kein Zacken bei aus der Krone oder? |uhoh:


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Falls ich darf, verlinke ich hier mal ein Musterschreiben.

Wäre klasse, wenn möglichst viele organisierte Hamburger Angler dieses oder ähnliches an die eigenen Vereinsvorstände schicken.

Musterschreiben

Falls nicht erlaubt oder gewünscht, einfach löschen.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> 1. Zahlen die Mitglieder die Beiträge und die Vereine geben diese nur weiter. Es ist also nicht richtig, dass die Vereine die "zahler" sind.
> 
> 2. Ist ein Forum kein Mitglied im ASV und kann bzw. will nicht wie ein Verein behandelt werden.
> 
> 3. Brauchen Vereine auch nur "echte" Gemeinschaftsfischen anmelden. Treffen von Vereinsmitglieder waren von der Regelung nie betroffen.


Und das Kind bekommt es von der Mami, die es wiederum von der Pappi hat. Der Papi vom Onkel Herbert weil der sein Arbeitgeber ist usw.  Jetzt wird es aber kleinlich und peinlich Patrick oder? #q

Das du dein Forum nicht als ein Verein führen möchtest ist legitim und vollkommen in ordnung weil du offensichtlich - da mag ich mich täuschen - eine eigene kommerzielle Vermarktung verfolgst. Alles menschlich und legitim.

Das hat aber so gar nichts mit den üblichen Verabredungen von uns Angler in irgendwelche Foren zu tun.

Warum sollte deswegen der Verband dir oder dein Forum etwas (Anmeldefreibrief) zugestehen, was es aus bekanntlichen Gründen  nicht mal seine Mitglieder zugestehen kann |uhoh:

Das ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch was du willst. Hat aber mit Otto Normalangler nichts zu tun.


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Und das Kind bekommt es von der Mami, die es wiederum von der Pappi hat. Der Papi vom Onkel Herbert weil der sein Arbeitgeber ist usw.  Jetzt wird es aber kleinlich und peinlich Patrick oder? #q
> 
> Das du dein Forum nicht als ein Verein führen möchtest ist legitim und vollkommen in ordnung weil du offensichtlich - da mag ich mich täuschen - eine eigene kommerzielle Vermarktung verfolgst. Alles menschlich und legitim.
> 
> ...



Moin Wander,

da hast Du etwas ganz falsch verstanden. Der Beschluß bezieht sich nicht auf ein Forum, sondern auf alle Foren.

Ich möchte keinen Anmeldefreibrief, ich möchte keine Anmeldung, so wie es eigentlich Gang und Gebe ist. Sachlich betrachtet und auch von Mitgliedern des Präsdiums bestätigt, ist ein "normales" Forentreffen kein Gemeinschaftsangeln. Du bist da wirklich einige Monate zurück und hast natürlich nicht den neusten Wissensstand, woher auch?

Es wäre jetzt die 1000ste Wiederholung dir es zu erklären. Eventuell bekommst Du ja mal die Chance, hinter die Kulissen schauen zu können und Vereins- bzw. Verbandstruktur zu verstehen.


Der Verband soll Foren Nichts zugestehen, was er den Vereinen nicht anbietet. Da sind wir uns einig, daher können und dürfen Foren auch keine Gemeinschaftsfischen organisieren. 

Deine Seitenhiebe habe ich schon verstanden und kann auch deine Motivation verstehen. Hierzu sei es mir "OT" erlaubt, meine private Meinung zu äussern:

Noch einen Verein dieser Klasse braucht Hamburg nicht, auch wenn im Vorstand eine fragwürdige Starbesetzung ist. Ich denke und hoffe, dass weitere Querschläger/Selbstdarsteller auf der JHV 2011 nicht zugelassen werden.

Irgendwie ist Hamburg zu klein, muss auf Kollegen aus anderen Bundesländern alles sehr befremdlich wirken. |uhoh:


----------



## Fishzilla (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Und das Kind bekommt es von der Mami, die es wiederum von der Pappi hat. Der Papi vom Onkel Herbert weil der sein Arbeitgeber ist usw.  Jetzt wird es aber kleinlich und peinlich Patrick oder? #q



Jaja. Wander......



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das du dein Forum nicht als ein Verein führen möchtest ist legitim und vollkommen in ordnung weil du offensichtlich - da mag ich mich täuschen - eine eigene kommerzielle Vermarktung verfolgst. Alles menschlich und legitim.



Absoluter Blödsinn.
Kann mich noch daran Erinnern, als jemand seine HP kurz on hatte und die Leute für blöde verkaufen wollte.
Also erzähle hier nichts von Peinlichkeiten.



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das hat aber so gar nichts mit den üblichen Verabredungen von uns Angler in irgendwelche Foren zu tun.
> 
> Warum sollte deswegen der Verband dir oder dein Forum etwas (Anmeldefreibrief) zugestehen, was es aus bekanntlichen Gründen  nicht mal seine Mitglieder zugestehen kann |uhoh:



Du hast es anscheinend wirklich nicht begriffen.



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Das ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch was du willst. Hat aber mit Otto Normalangler nichts zu tun.



Ok.
Du weißt ja bestimmt, wie der Hase läuft.
Hast doch so einen schönen Gewässerlosen Verein.
Mach mal Vorschläge.
Was ist dein Vorschlag?


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Wander ist kein Mitglied im ASV und kann daher leider keine verbindliche Stellung als Vereinsvorsitzender beziehen.

Ansonsten finde ich es immer klasse, wenn sich Vorstandsmitglieder echter Hamburger Anglervereine zu Wort melden.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Moin Wander,
> 
> da hast Du etwas ganz falsch verstanden. Der Beschluß bezieht sich nicht auf ein Forum, sondern auf alle Foren.
> 
> ...


Hoi Patrick,

wie ich bereits erwähnte, basiert meine Meinung auf die für mich absolut plausibele Erläuterung von Werner und zum Glück darf man aber in einer Demokratie unterschiedliche Meinung sein.


----------



## Fishzilla (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Wander ist kein Mitglied im ASV und kann daher leider keine verbindliche Stellung als Vereinsvorsitzender beziehen.



Aber seine eigene Meinung kann er sagen.
Nun hat es ja Werner gemacht.


----------



## Wander-HH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hoi Stefan,

mein Hinweis auf die Ausrichting war lediglich eine reine sachliche Feststellung ohne Hintergedanken oder Wertung. Wie ich erwähnte, alles legitim und für mich vollkommen in ordnung.

Persönlich finde ich es sogar gut strukturiert.

Aber eure Interessen sind deswegen auch anders gelagert als die von normale Foristen und Angler. Es wäre unlogisch wenn es anders wäre. Wie Patrick erwähnte 


> ich möchte keine Anmeldung, so wie es eigentlich Gang und Gebe ist.


Auch das ist für mich vollkommen nachvollziehbar.

Aber Otto-Normal-Angler oder Forist reicht mit Sicherheit eine Lösung auf Basis von der von Werner gemachte Erläuterung.

Das ist meine persönliche Meinung Stefan


----------



## hayati (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hat aber mit Otto Normalangler nichts zu tun.


Wer ist denn dieser Otto?:vik:
Sind denn Angler die in Foren Aktiv sind keine Normalangler mehr?
Das ist für mich ganz klar ein Ars..tritt an deine Vereinsmitglieder denn diese können sich nicht ausserhalb des Vereins mal eben am Wasser treffen können, schade eigentlich wenn man als 1.V. seinen Mitgliedern so in die Quere kommt.
Aber Wie Patrick schon geschrieben hat, die Mitglieder dürfen ja ehe nicht an die Verbandsgewässer da kein Verbandsmitglied-


----------



## PatrickHH (18. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Patrick,
> 
> wie ich bereits erwähnte, basiert meine Meinung auf die für mich absolut plausibele Erläuterung von Werner und zum Glück darf man aber in einer Demokratie unterschiedliche Meinung sein.



Na klar Wander,

unterschiedliche Meinungen sind absoliut wichtig, nur so bekommt man eine Stimmungsbild. Warum Du jetzt die Erklärung von Werner plausibel findest, darfst Du aber gerne erklären.

Es würde mich echt freuen, wenn dieser gewisse bittere Beigeschmack wegzuspülen wäre. Diesen verbreitest Du zumindest bei mir derzeit, da Du ein eigenes und nicht unerhebliches Interesse hast!


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Ralle,
> 
> ich lass bewusst die Begrifflichkeiten aussen vor und habe mich dabei bezogen auf die bis dahin nicht bekannte, aber recht unspektakulaire, Sichtweise seitens des Verbandes welches nunmehr von Werner offen gelegt wurde. Und nicht auf die Vergangenheit |rolleyes
> 
> Wenn aus diesen Beweggründen nunmehr die Möglichkeit geöffnet wurde, sich 1 Tag vor der Veranstaltung kurz beim Verband anzumelden um sich sogar eine Strecke zu sichern, spricht doch nichts dagegen dies zu tun? Da bricht man sich nun wirklich kein Zacken bei aus der Krone oder? |uhoh:



Da spricht überhaupt nicht´s gegen. Ganz im Gegenteil, das ist sogar sehr positiv.

Es wird aber in´s Gegenteil verkehrt, wenn aus einer Möglichkeit eine Pflicht gemacht wird. 

Du hast es offenbar immer noch nicht erfasst (nicht böse gemeint). Das  erschließt sich mir daraus, dass Du den Begriff " Veranstaltung"  benutzt.
Es geht nicht um Veranstaltungen, sondern um zwang- und Formlose private  Treffen am Wasser. Völlig gleich, ob die sich treffenden einem Verein  angehören oder nicht. 

Um das zu erfassen, muss man sich aber zwangsläufig mit Begrifflichkeiten herumschlagen. 

Es wäre auch absolut verständlich, wenn ein Verband unter Mißdeutung oder ungewollter Außerachtlassung von festen Begrifflichkeiten einen unglücklich formulierten Beschluss fasst, der in seiner Wirkung weit über das gewollte Maß hinausgeht oder gar eine ganz andere Bedeutung bekommt.

Es ist aber nicht verständlich, wenn dieser - darauf hingewiesen - diesen Irrtum nicht schleunigst ausräumt. 

Da ich den beteiligten Funktionären weder Unvermögen noch die mangelnde Fähigkeit das zu verstehen unterstelle, bleibt letztlich nur die Erkenntnis, dass dieser Beschluss absichtlich und gewollt so verfasst wurde. Auch wenn vielleicht die ursprüngliche Intention eine andere war.


----------



## Wander-HH (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Da spricht überhaupt nicht´s gegen. Ganz im Gegenteil, das ist sogar sehr positiv.
> 
> Es wird aber in´s Gegenteil verkehrt, wenn aus einer Möglichkeit eine Pflicht gemacht wird.
> 
> ...


Hoi Ralle,

warum sollte ich dir da böse sein? #d Ich habe ganz bewusst den Begriff Veranstaltung gewählt, weil ich mich auf die Ursprungsidee - sowie Werner hier nunmehr vorgetragen hat - bezogen habe. Manchmal können die Hintergründe so einfach sein. Man muss es nur zulassen können wollen. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint.  

Was daraus geworden ist, ist ein anderes paar Schuhe und wird bekanntlich auf der JHV2011 angesprochen. Von daher halte ich mich aus *der* Diskussion raus weil es aus meiner persönliche Sicht, zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt kein Sinn macht.

Aber das ist lediglich meine ganz persönliche Meinung 

@Patrick.
Deine ständige persönliche Attacken, Seitenhiebe und Unterstellungen gegen Foristen die deine Meinung nicht teilen, ist schon fast legendär.

Das einige eure Foristen meinen dir dabei unterstützen zu müssen finde ich persönlich schade, weil es eure eigene Sache schadet.

Genauso wie hier unterschieden wird zwischen das gemeinschaftliche Fischen und Gemeinschaftsfischen existiert ein Unterschied zwischen den Interessen der Angler und deine Interessen. Das darf einerseits zur Klarstellung erwähnt werden und andererseits ist das keine Bewertung.

Ihr habt drüben ein schönes Board, ein anderes Anliegen wie du selber zugibst und wenn ich sehe was Andreas da alles macht .. enorm und hut ab!

Was du hier aber in eigener Sache veranstaltest ist dagegen völlig kontraproduktiv.

Auch hier dürfen Foristen anderer Meinung sein, eine andere Sichtweise haben und du darfst das respektieren .. ohne dabei die sachliche Ebene zu verlassen |evil:

Da ich eben eine andere Sichtweise habe, die so gar nichts mit dem Verein zu tun hat, habe ich auch eine andere Meinung zu dem Thema als du. Akzeptiere es einfach, ohne irgend etwas darein zu interpretieren was ich so in der Form weder gemeint noch geschrieben habe, wie ich auch deine Meinung akzeptiere.

Jetzt bitte wieder zurück zum Thema.


----------



## PatrickHH (19. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Wander-HH schrieb:


> Hoi Ralle,
> 
> warum sollte ich dir da böse sein? #d Ich habe ganz bewusst den Begriff Veranstaltung gewählt, weil ich mich auf die Ursprungsidee - sowie Werner hier nunmehr vorgetragen hat - bezogen habe. Manchmal können die Hintergründe so einfach sein. Man muss es nur zulassen können wollen. Ist nicht persönlich gemeint.
> 
> ...



Natürlich akzeptiere ich andere Meinungen, es geht hier auch nicht darum einen andersdenkenden zu bekehren sondern darum, seine eigene Meinung zu erklären und den eigenen Standpunkt zu vertreten.

Wie man sicherlich lesen konnte, war und bin ich auch nicht immer mit Thomas einer Meinung, dass ich dabei die sachliche Ebene verlassen habe, kann ich nicht erkennen.

Du hast mit Seitenhieben angefangen und unser Internetauftritt hat mit meiner Argumentation hier nichts zutun.

Momentan bist Du der Einzige, der zwischen gemeinschaftlichen fischen und Geimeinschaftsfischen unterscheidet. Natürlich wäre es klasse, wenn dieses unterschieden werden würde, wird es aber derzeit in dem Beschluß nicht. 

Und genau da liegt der Hund begraben, ich selbst habe mehrfach erklärt, dass es sicherlich keine böse Absicht war. Trotzdem zählt derzeit, was im Beschluß steht und hier wird eben das gemeinschaftliche Fischen als Gemeinschaftsfischen ausgelegt. 

Sehe da wirklich keinen Unterschied zwischen  meiner Kritik und der kritik der anderen Kollegen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> Trotzdem zählt derzeit, was im Beschluß steht und hier wird eben das gemeinschaftliche Fischen als Gemeinschaftsfischen ausgelegt.


Zuerst einmal ist der jetztige Beschluss satzungswidrig und damit eh nicht gültig...

Zum zweiten ist er nicht durch hamburgisches Fischereirecht gedeckt.

Es wird also kaum jemand jetzt (bis zur näxten HV) deswegen belangt werden, bzw. wenn, kommt der Verband bei Gericht eh nicht damit durch, wenn sich ein "Delinquent" das nicht gefallen lassen würde..

Also muss man jetzt eh mal warten bis zur HV, da wird man dann sehen, ob und in welcher Form die HV da dann was beschliesst.

Und erst dann kann man auch sehen, ob das so stimmt was Werner geschrieben hat über die Gründe für den Beschluss, oder ob doch anderes dahintersteckt.

Und sollte in dem Beschluss nach der HV irgendwas stehen, dass Privatleute Gemeinschaftsfischen veranstalten können sollten/anmelden müssen, wird das eh gerichtlich überprüft werden.

Also einfach mal in Ruhe warten, was da rauskommt nach der HV.
Da der Verband eh jede Kommunikation verweigert, wird da eh nix anderes überbleiben...


----------



## Fleet (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

........... immer dran denken, ich habe als Privatmensch und nicht ASV-Vertreter geschrieben. Warten wir ab, wie die JHV abläuft. Meine rein private Einschätzung: Rolle rückwärts, es sei denn "Mehrheiten" sehen es anders. 
Gruß
Werner


----------



## PatrickHH (20. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Fleet schrieb:


> Warten wir ab, wie die JHV abläuft. Meine rein private Einschätzung: Rolle rückwärts, es sei denn "Mehrheiten" sehen es anders.
> Gruß
> Werner



Das wäre natürlich großartig, man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Jangoo (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Mano - erst lese ich ein Drama in Bremen und dann auch noch in Hamburg. 

Bei den vielen Berichten (Sorry - das alles kan ein Einsteiger nicht mehr lesen) kann ich mir ja gar kein Urteil mehr bilden, da alles ganz verschwommen auf mich wirkt. 

Was aber auf jeden Fall helfen würde in der Zukunft, wenn sich hier keine privaten Kleinkriege entwickeln würden, denn dafür ist die Sache wohl viel zu ernst und hat nichts mehr mit der Sache zu tun. Jedenfalls für "Newscomer" nciht nachvollziehbar!


Sollte es aber wirklich zu rechtlichen Schwierigkeiten im Verband kommen (Thomas beschrieb da etwas), dann kann es ja noch eine riesige Welle in Hamburg geben und ob dann die Fluttore halten ist fraglich#c 

Bleibt daher wirklich abzuwarten was die Vorsitzende bei der Hauptversammlung beschliessen oder evtl. nicht beschliessen.

Gibt es soche Problem auch noch in anderen Bundeländern?

Sind wir eigentlich Angler oder Politiker|kopfkrat

Gute Nacht


----------



## Ralle 24 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Jangoo schrieb:


> Gibt es soche Problem auch noch in anderen Bundeländern?
> 
> Sind wir eigentlich Angler oder Politiker|kopfkrat



Ich denke, die meißten von uns sind Angler und keine Politiker.
Allerdings liegt es in unserem ureigenen Interesse, uns wesentlich mehr um die Angelpolitik zu kümmern. Wir allesind mündige Bürger und sollten unsere Rechte und Interessen wahren. 

Zu Hilfe kommt uns das Internet und Plattformen wie das AB.

Hier können die Boardis Dinge an das Licht der Öffentlichkeit zerren, die früher im stillen Kämmerlein und beileibe nicht immer zum Nutzen der Angler verabschiedet wurden. 

Ganz sicher gibt es solche oder ähnliche Probleme auch in anderen BL. Früher oder später kommen die auch ans Licht. 

Ich würde mir allerdings auch wünschen, mal öfter was von Anglern über gute Verbandsarbeit zu lesen, wie es der DAV Bund oder der VdSF Landesverband SH, und sicher auch noch andere, machen.


----------



## PatrickHH (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Naja, es gibt in Hamburg ja nicht nur dieses Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen", das sicherlich nicht für gute Verbandsarbeit spricht.

In anderen Bereichen leistet der ASV Hamburg schon gute Arbeit! Denkt man an die Jugendarbeit, an die Weiterbildungen grade für Gewässerwarte, usw.usw.

Es soll nicht der Eindruck erweckt werden, dass alles Mist ist was der Hamburger Verband da macht. Auch glaube ich, dass der Verband derzeit gut aufgestellt ist, um beim Thema Naturschutz die Angler würdig zu vertreten.

Um so unverständlicher diese eine Beschluss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



> um beim Thema Naturschutz die Angler würdig zu vertreten.


Angler sind per se gute Schützer, da sie saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände zwangsnotwendig brauchen, das braucht man gar nicht extra betonen.

Den meisten Anglern wäre es wahrscheinlich viel lieber, endlich mal beim Angeln würdig vertreten zu sein...

Für den Naturschutz gibts genügend andere Verbände....


----------



## PatrickHH (23. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler sind per se gute Schützer, da sie saubere Gewässer und gesunde Fischbestände zwangsnotwendig brauchen, das braucht man gar nicht extra betonen.
> 
> Den meisten Anglern wäre es wahrscheinlich viel lieber, endlich mal beim Angeln würdig vertreten zu sein...
> 
> Für den Naturschutz gibts genügend andere Verbände....



Genau, deswegen schrieb ich:"Auch glaube ich, dass der Verband derzeit gut aufgestellt ist, um beim Thema Naturschutz *die Angler würdig zu vertreten*."!

Leider sind nicht alle Naturschutzorganisationen sehr anglerfreundlich und da macht es Sinn, wenn ein Verband auf dieser Ebene die Interessen der Angler vertritt. Wenn dieser auf Konferenzen und Anhörungen z.B. beim Thema Schaffung neuer Naturschutzgebiete aufzeigt, dass wir Angler nicht unbedingt in einem Naturschutzgebiet stören und für den Erhalt von Angelplätzen kämpft.

Mag sein, dass Du es ganz anders siehst aber spricht man auf dieser Ebene nicht mit und wart die Interessen der Angler, können wir bald kaum noch ans Wasser. Im Umkehrschluß ist es also wichtig, dass die Interessen der Angler hier vertreten werden.

Plump einfach behaupten, Angler sind Naturschützer und jetzt gehen wir angeln, bringt leider bei vielen Entscheidungen, die auch uns Angler betreffen, Nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ich habe nich behauptet, es wäre schlecht, wenn sich Anglerverbände um Naturschutzbelange kümmern.

Nur wenn sie sich mehr darum als um anglerische Belange kümmern, dann ist es für einen Angler- oder "Sportfischer"Verband nicht gerade zielführend..


----------



## RheinBarbe (24. Oktober 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Ah, hier geht der Krieg weiter!

Macht doch lieber mal was sinnvolles, wie wäre es mit einer AB-Eigenmarke für Angeltackle?


----------



## Makai (7. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

äääääähh

jo

hummel hummel #:


----------



## Fleet (8. November 2010)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Danke Patrick - Deine Anerkennung der Weiterbildung geht ja noch an mich. Hoffentlich bleibt es so.

Gruß
Werner



PatrickHH schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt in Hamburg ja nicht nur dieses Thema "Gemeinschaftsfischen", das sicherlich nicht für gute Verbandsarbeit spricht.
> 
> In anderen Bereichen leistet der ASV Hamburg schon gute Arbeit! Denkt man an die Jugendarbeit, an die Weiterbildungen grade für Gewässerwarte, usw.usw.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rausreißer (10. November 2012)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich habe nich behauptet, es wäre schlecht, wenn sich Anglerverbände um Naturschutzbelange kümmern.
> 
> Nur wenn sie sich mehr darum als um anglerische Belange kümmern, dann  ist es für einen Angler- oder "Sportfischer"Verband nicht gerade  zielführend..



 Hey Thomas,
  warum ist dieser Thread (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=194483) (*Jedem Angler droht der Entzug der Angelerlaubnis an Gewässern des ASV Hamburg)* eigentlich immer noch soweit oben abgelegt oder ein getickert?
  Hast Du da noch Erkenntnisse darüber, dass in Hamburg Angler aus dem Verband entfernt worden sind? 
  Hast Du da Fakten?
  Ansonsten empfinde ich Dein festhalten an der Hypothese etwas diskriminierend für ein freies Forum, indem sich auch viele Hamburger Angler tummeln.

  Besten Gruß,

  Gernot  #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. November 2012)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*

Hast recht, ich hab das von oben gelöst..


----------



## Rausreißer (11. November 2012)

*AW: VDSF Deutschland - Angelsportverband Hamburg: Gemeinschaftsangeln ist verboten?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hast recht, ich hab das von oben gelöst..



Danke Dir,
Gernot #h


----------

